# ICC 2010 Twenty20 World Cup THREAD



## EagleEyes

*ICC World Twenty20: National camp begins today*

Staff Report

LAHORE: Pakistan cricket teams training camp, under supervision of newly appointed coach Waqar Younis, for the next months ICC World Twenty20 begins at the Gaddafi Stadium here on Monday (today).

Waqar will be looking forward to get his boys ready, both physically and mentally, for the mega event in the West Indies from April 30 to May 16 during the three-week preparatory camp. More importantly, Waqar and captain Shahid Afridi will be hoping that their players spend some quality time together as they want them to bond well ahead of the World Twenty20. I am really looking forward to the training camp, Waqar said. It will be a great opportunity for us to get ready for the Twenty20 World Cup both mentally and physically. It will give us ample time to gel together before we go to the West Indies, he added. Pakistan are to defend the title they won in England last summer. Fielding is easily our biggest weakness. We will have to work really hard in bringing about an improvement in our fielding, added Waqar.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## ajpirzada

im quite optimistic. with waqar younis as our coach, afridi as captain, and other many gud 20 20 players in our team, we should do gud in coming world cup. main thing will be how players bond with each other. current situation is not gud in this regard.


----------



## Hyde

in the presence of Afridi, Razzaq, Umar Akmal........... anything is possible

I have a feeling Kamran and and Hafeez will also perform better. Kamran is always a useful batsmen in such format and Hafeez first time in my life looks in good form.

I have little worries about the bowling also espacially about out of form Umar Gul but hopefully they will be able to give their 100&#37; and we shall win this World Cup Insha'Allah.

It will be a great pride for our nation if we win this world cup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

Squad: *Salman Butt*, Mohammad Hafeez, Khalid Latif, *Umar Akmal*, Fawad Alam, *Misbah-ul-Haq, Shahid Afridi, Abdul Razzaq*, Yasir Arafat, Kamran Akmal (wicket-keeper), Hammad Azam, *Saeed Ajmal, Umar Gul, Mohammad Aamir, Mohammad Asif.*

Reserves: Sarfraz Ahmed (wicket-keeper), Shahzeb Hasan, Mohammad Sami, Naved Yasin, Raza Hasan.

DAWN.COM | Cricket | Pakistan announces squad for ICC World Twenty20


i have highlighted the players on whom ill put my bets. not sure about others


----------



## Comet

Amir + Asif = Devastation for the opponents. 
This is GOOD team, I hope they play as a team.


----------



## Hyde

Hammad Azam played superbly in recent U19 World Cup so he deserves a chance (unless he can play fast). I would have given a chance to Shahzaib Hassan who showed a sign of a talent in T20 World Cup 2009 also and he just outclassed our National team in recent Pakistan A vs Pakistan match where he scored 67 or something in 42 balls.

We have a talent in the team but our main part of worry will remain our batting line up who is not performing consistantly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

well i have not been in touch with cricket lately so cant say much about new guys. going by wat you are saying this team sounds gud. 

how is our track record in west indies.


----------



## Hyde

ajpirzada said:


> well i have not been in touch with cricket lately so cant say much about new guys. going by wat you are saying this team sounds gud.
> 
> how is our track record in west indies.



oh well actually T20 is a different format where you don't have to rely on stats and we have not played any T20 match in West Indies so far and Pakistan has the best winning ratio in T20 format so they are ranked Number 1 team since long time now. We have playd 24 ODI matches in West Indies out of which we won 10 matches, lost 13 and 1 of the match was tied.

The last match we played in West Indies was in 2007 ODI World Cup and we had a very poor performance out there but i believe it doesn't really matter when you are talking about T20 matches. Any 1 player could win you a match if he manage to hit couple of boundaries. I know PCB will force Afridi to play Salman Butt so he can open but i would love to see Shahzaib Hassan opening with Kamran Akmal. That guy has a talent he has the ability to hit big sixes like Afridi. I have seen that guy playing in Lords/Oval and trust me i was impressed with his abilities to hit long sixes + i would prefer Hammad Azam over Misbah anyday

Overall we have couple of good youngsters who (if stands on the crease) has the ability to go for big shots


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Misbah-ul-Haq why why why  what he done in last ten matches , politics ?


----------



## ajpirzada

^^lolz.. ya. we are too impressed with his performance in the first 20 20. 

ya i dont get it as well. why salman butt? all he can play is off shots and everyone knows how to get him out.


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

ajpirzada said:


> ^^lolz.. ya. we are too impressed with his performance in the first 20 20.
> 
> ya i dont get it as well. why salman butt? all he can play is off shots and everyone knows how to get him out.



Remember who he run out M.Yousaf


----------



## ajpirzada

to be honest i never liked yousuf. happy he is gone. feel sorry for younus though


----------



## Hyde

ajpirzada said:


> to be honest i never liked yousuf. happy he is gone. feel sorry for younus though



I didn't like Misbah since day one.............. people were in favour of making him a captain of our team........... i used to say THROW HIM OUT of the team.

Yousuf was good in his era (until 2007) and after that he could never find his best form in any format of the game and he was more in TV than the ground for different reasons i.e. ICL, ICL Appeal, exclusion of T20, arguing with Malik, ICL again, Players power etc etc


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

ajpirzada said:


> to be honest i never liked yousuf. happy he is gone. feel sorry for younus though



Younus got carried away by early success but ya well I fell sorry for him too


----------



## ajpirzada

a major fault with us is that wen eva we loose a series we change the captain. that is not a rit way to go. we need to stick with the same captain and let him work on his mistakes as well. dont even remember how many times we have changed our captain in last few years

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

ajpirzada said:


> a major fault with us is that wen eva we loose a series we change the captain. that is not a rit way to go. we need to stick with the same captain and let him work on his mistakes as well. dont even remember how many times we have changed our captain in last few years



yeah 100&#37; agreed......we have this habit/problem since past 2 decades i remember in WC2003 about half of our team had captained Pakistan in any time of their career.

There should be only one captain and we should give him fair chance to improve his skills as a captain. Look at South Africa who has captained their side a part from Smith? or in Australia how many of them captained their side a part from Ricky Ponting to Clark?

We have a habit of changing our captain almost every second series we lose

Now we have chosen Afridi, i would say make him captain for at least 202/13 until he is retired or made a very silly mistake by eating ball again. Changing the captain divide the captain again n again


----------



## Comet

ajpirzada said:


> to be honest i never liked yousuf. happy he is gone. feel sorry for younus though



Who has the highest Average in ODI from Pakistan? Even playing at Number 5 (less chance to score more as overs end up pretty early) Muhammad Yousaf managed to get highest Average. You can like or dislike any one for any reason but remember him, he is one of the kind.


----------



## Join

*Indian Squad for the Twenty-20 World Cup 2010*







*1).Mahendra Singh Dhoni (Captain and Wicketkeeper)
2).Virender Sehwag (Vice Captain)
3).Gautam Gambhir
4).Yuvraj Singh
5).Suresh Raina
6).Yusuf Pathan
7).Ravindra Jadeja
8).Harbhajan Singh
9).Zaheer Khan
10).Piyush Chawla
11).Dinesh Karthik
12).Ashish Nehra
13).Praveen Kumar
14).Vinay Kumar
15).Rohit Sharma*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

in reality indian, sri lankan, south african and somehow australian team looks better for this World Cup but we had a weaker team in 2009 World Cup also and we still managed to win the World Cup. We have played against other countries after World Cup and we still defeated Sri Lanka and New Zealand (lost 1 match from Aussies). So i am very optimistic we should be able to bring a better performance from this weaker team once again and i am hoping Pakistan will successfully defend its title Insha'Allah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Join



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## su-47

Here's an interesting article. A real complement to the great Tendulkar by the current Pakistani captain.

*Tendulkar's absence a blessing in disguise - Afridi*

Shahid Afridi, Pakistan's captain for the upcoming World Twenty20, has said that Sachin Tendulkar's absence from the Indian team for the tournament will be a blessing in disguise for the other sides.

"The way he has blossomed in the last few years, he is only getting better and better as a batsman. If he is not playing for India in the Twenty20 World Cup, it is certainly a big advantage for other teams," Afridi was quoted in the Times of India. "If Tendulkar had played in this World Cup, I am sure he would made big impact for India."

Tendulkar voluntarily ruled himself out of international Twenty20 matches in 2007, before the inaugural World Twenty20, in order to preserve himself for the longer formats. He has been in fine form in the IPL, having scored 303 runs in the first six matches, seven runs shy of Jacques Kallis who tops the run charts. Tendulkar's purple patch led to suggestions that he reconsider his decision, but Tendulkar has ruled out such a possibility.

Afridi feels that age has not had any effect on Tendulkar's powers. "With every match he seems to be growing as a batsman and getting better. He is playing like a teenager. There is no sign of age affecting his game at all," Afridi said.

"The biggest thing that he still enjoys playing the sport and he is hunger for runs has not died at all," he said. I think even in Twenty20 cricket you need to bat properly and at times even playing out 20 overs is a big challenge for a team. You need to play orthodox cricket," Afridi said.

Tendulkar's absence a blessing in disguise - Afridi | Pakistan Cricket News | Cricinfo.com

Its a real shame Sachin decided not to play T-20 for India. I was hoping he would change his mind. He has shown this IPL that he is still at the top, whichever form of cricket is being played. The fact that his opponents are pleased of his absence is a real testament to his talent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

Uthappa was in good form  ..couldnt understand why they didnt selected him


----------



## su-47

Join said:


> *Indian Squad for the Twenty-20 World Cup 2010*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1).Mahendra Singh Dhoni (Captain and Wicketkeeper)
> 2).Virender Sehwag (Vice Captain)
> 3).Gautam Gambhir
> 4).Yuvraj Singh
> 5).Suresh Raina
> 6).Yusuf Pathan
> 7).Ravindra Jadeja
> 8).Harbhajan Singh
> 9).Zaheer Khan
> 10).Piyush Chawla
> 11).Dinesh Karthik
> 12).Ashish Nehra
> 13).Praveen Kumar
> 14).Vinay Kumar
> 15).Rohit Sharma*​



Personally I don't like the team selected. I don't know on what basis the team was selected. I don't have a problem with the first 9 plus Dinesh Karthik and Praveen Kumar on that list. I am not too sure about Vinay Kumar, but the rest do seem controversial.

Piyush Chawla: I have no idea why he was selected over amit mishra, pragyan ojha and murali karthik. All 3 have performed better in the IPL and before than Chawla. 

Ashish Nehra: His bowling record isn't very impressive, and he is currently injured. Even if he recovers, he might not be at his best. Irfan Pathan will be a better choice, since he is also very handy with the bat. 

Rohit Sharma: Was in bad form leading up to his selection. Also, Virat Kohli and Robin Uthappa, who have been in fine form, have bee overlooked in Rohit's favour. (But Rohit did play a couple of good innings for Deccan after his selection.)

If i were to pick the indian team (yeah, i know, i wish)

*1).Mahendra Singh Dhoni (Captain and Wicketkeeper)
2).Virender Sehwag (Vice Captain)
3).Gautam Gambhir
4).Yuvraj Singh
5).Suresh Raina
6).Yusuf Pathan
7).Ravindra Jadeja
8).Harbhajan Singh
9).Zaheer Khan
10).Amit Mishra
11).Dinesh Karthik
12).Irfan Pathan
13).Praveen Kumar
14).Vinay Kumar
15).Virat Kohli*​
So, what do you guys think? All opinions welcome.


----------



## SSGPA1

This thread is to discuss the tournament overall and related news and topics.

Lets see how this tournament unfolds.

Good luck to all!!!!!


----------



## SSGPA1

*Sehwag out of World Twenty20​*
India opener Virender Sehwag has suffered a shoulder injury, which has ruled him out of the ICC World Twenty20 beginning in the West Indies on April 30. Sehwag has been advised rest for three to four weeks, and has been replaced by Tamil Nadu batsman M Vijay in the 15-man squad, the BCCI said in a statement. 

The BCCI statement, however, did not mention how or when Sehwag sustained the injury. Sehwag played all 14 IPL league matches for Delhi Daredevils, scoring 356 runs at an average of 25, his last appearance being on April 18. He was deemed fit when included in the World Twenty20 squad so it's likely the injury occurred during Delhi's IPL campaign. 

The blow is similar to the one India suffered before the 2009 ICC World Twenty20. Sehwag had sustained a shoulder injury during the 2009 IPL in South Africa, shortly before the World Twenty20 was due to begin. He travelled with the squad to England, but was not able to play a game. India were eliminated without winning a game in the second round. 

His replacement, Vijay, has been in aggressive form for Chennai Super Kings, scoring 417 runs, including a century, at an average of 38. He has been India's back-up opener for Tests and ODIs as well.

Virender Sehwag out of World Twenty20 | Cricket News | ICC World Twenty20 2010 | Cricinfo.com


****************

Here you go an IPL effect!


----------



## Hyde

i guess this thread can be merged with

http://www.defence.pk/forums/cricket/52195-analysis-pakistan-2010-twenty20-team.html

after renaming the title.

--------------

Well its only 2 weeks now........ can't wait to start this tournament


----------



## SSGPA1

Gul's 'honesty' draws praise from Afridi, Mohsin​Press Trust of India21 April 2010

Umar Gul's decision to withdraw from Pakistan's Twenty20 World Cup squad due to a shoulder injury has drawn praise from captain Shahid Afridi and chief selector Mohsin Khan, who feel the pacer has set a good precedent by being honest about his fitness.

Mohsin and Afridi confirmed that Gul had informed them that he was not 100 per cent fit for the mega-event because of his shoulder injury.

"It is a good gesture from a senior player and sets the right precedent for others to follow in future," Mohsin said.

"Umar told us that he was not 100 per cent fit in the camp and required more time to gain his full rhythm and fitness and that we should consider including someone else in his place for the World Cup," the chief selector added.

*"I am 70 to 80 per cent fit at the moment but I do not think that is enough to play in an international event which demands 100 per cent fitness," Gul said.*

"Everyone including the coaching staff was keen to have me on the team considering the fact that my bowling was of some help during the previous two editions of the World Twenty20. Majority of the stakeholders believed that I can regain fitness in ten to fifteen days but that is something that was entirely based on hope." he said.

*Gul said he did not want to hurt the team's chances by hanging on to his place despite not being fully fit.

"It was a risk that I think the country and the team was not in a position to afford. I think you can only stake a claim when you feel you are in a position to deliver. I may be able to regain fitness or could never have been in a position to bowl a single delivery in West Indies . That would have been a blow to the team's chances," Gul said.*

All-rounder Yasir Arafat was also ruled out of the World Cup because of a calf muscle injury and Muhammad Sami and left arm spinner Abdul Rehman were named replacements for the two unfit players in the Pakistan squad.

The ICC World Cup technical committee on Tuesday approved the changes in the Pakistan team.

Gul's 'honesty' draws praise from Afridi, Mohsin - CRICKETNDTV.com

***********************

Well done Umar Gul!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MZUBAIR

Memoreable picture


----------



## MZUBAIR

Worlds best T20 bowler Umer Gull is out of T20


----------



## MZUBAIR

Group A

Australia 
Pakistan 
Bangladesh


----------



## MZUBAIR

*Sat 1st May*





Bangladesh vs Pakistan




13:30 local | 17:30 GMT
Beaysejour Stadium, St Lucia


----------



## MZUBAIR

*Sun 2nd May*




Australia vs Pakistan




13:30 local | 17:30 GMT
Providence Stadium, Guyana


----------



## MZUBAIR

Join said:


> *Indian Squad for the Twenty-20 World Cup 2010*
> 
> 
> 
> *1).Mahendra Singh Dhoni (Captain and Wicketkeeper)
> 2).Virender Sehwag (Vice Captain)
> 3).Gautam Gambhir
> 4).Yuvraj Singh
> 5).Suresh Raina
> 6).Yusuf Pathan
> 7).Ravindra Jadeja
> 8).Harbhajan Singh
> 9).Zaheer Khan
> 10).Piyush Chawla
> 11).Dinesh Karthik
> 12).Ashish Nehra
> 13).Praveen Kumar
> 14).Vinay Kumar
> 15).Rohit Sharma*​




*Vs *



> Graeme Smith (captain)
> Jacques Kallis (vice-captain)
> Loots Bosman
> Johan Botha
> Mark Boucher (wicketkeeper)
> AB de Villiers
> Jean-Paul Duminy
> Herschelle Gibbs
> Rory Kleinveldt
> Charl Langeveldt
> Albie Morkel
> Morne Morkel
> Dale Steyn
> Juan Theron
> Roelof van der Merwe




Indian batting is f9 but bowling would only rely on Harbhajan Singh and Zaheer Khan....looks to me weaker....Y Irfan is out?


----------



## MZUBAIR

This man needs his form


----------



## MZUBAIR

Chris Gayle, the most dangerous man


----------



## Peregrine

Hi
why isn't Sohail Tanveer playing, he not only did well in first T20 but was one of the best in 1st season of IPL.


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

well guys heres the schedule of the matches of t20 worldcup 2010


----------



## Jako

sehwag out of wc due to injury.murali vijay in.not a bad choice at all considering his form in ipl.


----------



## SSGPA1

New Zealand is the team to watch out for. They have a balanced team and they play well together. 

Another team to watch out for is West Indies, they can do major upsets.

This will be a very interesting tournament. I predict the following four in the semi finals:

1. Pakistan
2. New Zealand
3. India
4. South Africa


----------



## Super Falcon

pakistan INSHALLAH will be in semis


----------



## Taha Samad

Best of Luck Pakistan Team


----------



## WAQAS119

Discuss ICC World Twenty20 2010 here



below are some details on world cup 2010...

---------- Post added at 12:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 PM ----------

_The 2010 ICC Twenty20 World Cup is an international Twenty20 cricket tournament which will be held in the West Indies from 30 April to 16 May 2010. Although the tournament is held every two years beginning in 2007, the scheduled ICC Champions Trophy one-day international tournament to be held in the West Indies in 2010 has been revised to a Twenty20 format because the 2008 Champions Trophy tournament in Pakistan was postponed due to security concerns and there was a need to correct the international cricketing tournament calendar. This ICC World Twenty20 will be taking place only 10 months after the last one. As before, the tournament will feature 12 teams &#8211; the Test-playing nations and two qualifiers. Matches will be played at four grounds &#8211; Barbados, Guyana, St.Lucia and St.Kitts & Nevis. The tournament will be organised in parallel with the women's tournament, with the men's semi-finals and final being preceded by the semi-finals and final from the women's event. _


----------



## WAQAS119

Each group of the Twenty20 World Cup 2010 will be played on a round-robin base with the top two sides succeeding to the Super Eight stages. In the Super Eight Stages, the groups of the Twenty20 World Cup 2010 will be made up of the following teams in the links below. To know more details regarding the T20 World Cup 2010 schedule and fixture

The ICC World Twenty20 2010 is a 20/20 cricket tournament scheduled to take place in West Indies in April-May 2010. It will be the third World Twenty20 cricket series. The ICC World Twenty20 2010 will be contested by 12 teams which have been seeded and divided into four groups are A, B, C and D.

Group A  Pakistan (A1), Bangladesh (A2) and Australia
Group B  Sri Lanka (B1), New Zealand (B2) and Zimbabwe
Group C  South Africa (C1), India (C2) and Afghanistan.
Group D  West Indies (D1), England (D2) and Ireland.


----------



## WAQAS119

Schedule


----------



## LCA Tejas

Group D is the most difficult Among all, IRELAND,England,West Indies


----------



## WAQAS119

^don't forget Afghanistan and Bangladesh... both have been performing brilliantly.


----------



## LCA Tejas

Well they Could, But still a speculation.... Where as All the Teams In Grup D have proven themselves


----------



## Mirza Jatt

LCA Tejas said:


> Group D is the most difficult Among all, IRELAND,England,West Indies



 I think i got it


----------



## Frankenstein

IMO Group A is the toughest one cuz Bangladesh can be deadly sometimes, after all its T20 anything can happen


----------



## Mirza Jatt

the group table is actually very well balanced.


----------



## WAQAS119

@Frankenstein: after all Bangladesh have proved itself in worldcup 2007...

tit for tat


----------



## LCA Tejas

In 20-20 Anything can happen, I wouldnt be surprised If afghanistan wins the cup this time


----------



## WAQAS119

@LCA Tejas: too much optimistic about afghanistan.


----------



## LCA Tejas

Yeah I know


----------



## WAQAS119

Only two D/N match????? thats bad.


----------



## shining eyes

PAkistan has won their first practice match against Windward Icelands

Batting - Pakistan 1st innings	
Kamran Akmal+	c Peters b Matthew	9 of 10
Salman Butt	c Matthew b Johnson	18 of 10
Mohammad Hafeez	b Cottoy	57 of 40
Shahid Afridi*	c Lewis b Peters 20 of 16	
Umar Akmal	c & b Lewis	4 of 4
Fawad Alam	c & b Mathurin	24 of 25
Abdul Razzaq	c Charles b Matthew	3 of 8
Misbah-ul-Haq	not out	17 of 8
TOTAL 160\7
Extras (b 0, lb 7, w 1, nb 0, pen ) 8 
Total	(20.0 overs , 7 wickets )	160 ( 8 runs per over)

Fall of wickets: 1 - 29 (Salman Butt, 2.6), 2 - 33 (Kamran Akmal, 3.4), 3 - 77 (Shahid Afridi, 9.3), 4 - 97 (Umar Akmal, 12.3)

Bowling - Windward Islands 1st Innings
O	M	R	W	NB	WD	E/R
Johnson	3.0	0	33	1	0	0	11
Matthew	4.0	0	22	2	0	1	5.5
Peters	4.0	0	24	1	0	0	6
Mathurin	4.0	0	30	1	0	0	7.5
Lewis	3.0	0	27	1	0	0	9
Cottoy	2.0	0	26	1	0	0	13


Theophile	c Saeed Ajmal b Shahid Afridi	17of32
Charles*	c Mohammad Hafeez b Mohammad Aamer	15of14
Lesporis	c Mohammad Asif b Mohammad Hafeez	24of33	
Hector	c & b Saeed Ajmal	4of12
James+	not out	11of21
Mathurin	not out	7of8

total 94\4

Bowling - Pakistan 1st Innings
O	M	R	W	NB	WD	E/R
Mohammad Asif	3.0	0	26	0	0	2	8.67
Mohammad Aamer	4.0	0	13	1	0	2	3.25
Mohammad Hafeez	4.0	0	16	1	0	1	4
Abdul Razzaq 3.0	0	11	0	0	2	3.67
Saeed Ajmal 3.0	1	12	1	0	0	4
Shahid Afridi 3.0	0	11	1	0	3	3.67


Pakistan won by 68 runs


----------



## Awesome

SSGPA1 said:


> Gul's 'honesty' draws praise from Afridi, Mohsin​
> Well done Umar Gul!!!



If there's anything Pakistanis do without fail is, sit out matches due to fitness issues.

Gul was going to be dropped anyway, he must've been asked to give this statement for everybody's face saving.


----------



## Awesome

shining eyes said:


> PAkistan has won their first practice match against Windward Icelands
> 
> Batting - Pakistan 1st innings
> Kamran Akmal+	c Peters b Matthew	9 of 10
> Salman Butt	c Matthew b Johnson	18 of 10
> Mohammad Hafeez	b Cottoy	57 of 40
> Shahid Afridi*	c Lewis b Peters 20 of 16
> Umar Akmal	c & b Lewis	4 of 4
> Fawad Alam	c & b Mathurin	24 of 25
> Abdul Razzaq	c Charles b Matthew	3 of 8
> Misbah-ul-Haq	not out	17 of 8
> TOTAL 160\7
> Extras (b 0, lb 7, w 1, nb 0, pen ) 8
> Total	(20.0 overs , 7 wickets )	160 ( 8 runs per over)
> 
> Fall of wickets: 1 - 29 (Salman Butt, 2.6), 2 - 33 (Kamran Akmal, 3.4), 3 - 77 (Shahid Afridi, 9.3), 4 - 97 (Umar Akmal, 12.3)
> 
> Bowling - Windward Islands 1st Innings
> O	M	R	W	NB	WD	E/R
> Johnson	3.0	0	33	1	0	0	11
> Matthew	4.0	0	22	2	0	1	5.5
> Peters	4.0	0	24	1	0	0	6
> Mathurin	4.0	0	30	1	0	0	7.5
> Lewis	3.0	0	27	1	0	0	9
> Cottoy	2.0	0	26	1	0	0	13
> 
> 
> Theophile	c Saeed Ajmal b Shahid Afridi	17of32
> Charles*	c Mohammad Hafeez b Mohammad Aamer	15of14
> Lesporis	c Mohammad Asif b Mohammad Hafeez	24of33
> Hector	c & b Saeed Ajmal	4of12
> James+	not out	11of21
> Mathurin	not out	7of8
> 
> total 94\4
> 
> Bowling - Pakistan 1st Innings
> O	M	R	W	NB	WD	E/R
> Mohammad Asif	3.0	0	26	0	0	2	8.67
> Mohammad Aamer	4.0	0	13	1	0	2	3.25
> Mohammad Hafeez	4.0	0	16	1	0	1	4
> Abdul Razzaq 3.0	0	11	0	0	2	3.67
> Saeed Ajmal 3.0	1	12	1	0	0	4
> Shahid Afridi 3.0	0	11	1	0	3	3.67
> 
> 
> Pakistan won by 68 runs


Na batting chali, na wicketein leen. Bass aiwai run kum de ke jeet gaye.

This won't work against real teams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shining eyes

bowling to challi na?
see the ECONOMY RATE????
no bowler has gore more than _*(4)*_ runs per over instead of asif?
keeping in mind only 20 overs


----------



## Trichy

I think Bangladesh is a trouble maker always, they dont get out of tournament alone they take a big team with them to home. in My local language " Sani Ponam thaniya pogadu"


----------



## fawwaxs

*What the captains said *


*Chris Gayle* - &#8220;During the layoff I was able to do a lot of work and I'm feeling strong again.

I played really well (against Canada where his 100 runs came off just 199 balls) but I know I still have improvements to make before we start the World T20 tournament. I want be more balanced at the crease and work more on shot selection.&#8221;


*Michael Clarke* - &#8220;I think I can definitely still take it up a notch. But I can't walk out there and smack the ball out of the park from the very first ball. I know I won't be successful like that. For me it's important to play my shots, to use my strengths, my speed, my running between wickets and my energy in the field. With the squad we have if we need blokes to walk in there and hit it out of the park, we've got a lot of those players. I don't think I have to do that.&#8221; 
I played really well (against Canada where his 100 runs came off just 199 balls) but I know I still have improvements to make before we start the World T20 tournament. I want be more balanced at the crease and work more on shot selection.&#8221;


----------



## fawwaxs

*Graeme Smith* - &#8220;We won't be here for most of the football World Cup, but we will be gathering around television sets and watching. I'm sure South Africa is going to deliver a wonderful World Cup. You know that there's a lot of expectation. Everyone is hoping that we can bring back a trophy. ''It's a short tournament and its quite intense. What better way to give Bafana some confidence than if we do well in the Caribbean?&#8221;

*Shakib Al Hasan *- &#8220;I think there is a possibility for us to beat Pakistan because, at the moment, Pakistan cricket is unsettled with different kinds of crisis and injury problems,&#8221; Shakib said in Mirpur, prior to the team's departure. So we have to do something in the first match if we want to play the second round, but that doesn't mean we play bad cricket against other group opponents Australia.&#8221;


----------



## fawwaxs

*Daniel Vettori *- I've always thought I'd play until I was about 35 and Test cricket is the part of the game that I want to persevere with. While most of his contempories plot their exit by bowing out of Test play to spend their twilight years chasing the Twenty20 dollars, Vettori's roadmap heads in the other direction. One of only two cricket millionaires in New Zealand, along with Brendon McCullum, thanks primarily to playing Twenty20 in the Indian Premier League, Vettori will concentrate on the less lucrative but pure form of Test cricket.

*Mahendra Singh Dhoni *- We will be going into the Twenty20 fully prepared, though we will have very little time to refresh ourselves. As professionals, we are always committed to giving our best. There can be no excuse for failure.


----------



## sirius

*Brett Lee out of World Twenty20 with arm injury
*


Brett Lee's hopes of making an international comeback have been dashed by a muscle strain in his right forearm that will force him out of the ICC World Twenty20. Lee suffered the problem during Australia's one-run warm-up loss to Zimbabwe and the team has requested a replacement player, likely to be either Doug Bollinger or Ryan Harris.

The injury is a major blow for Lee, who has not played for his country since October and was making his return from elbow surgery. Lee felt pain after taking 1 for 13 in four overs and later had MRI scans, and a team spokesman said the strain was unrelated to his elbow trouble.

"It's a muscle strain," the team spokesman told AAP. "We have gone to the ICC Technical Committee to ask for a replacement player."

The latest problem will raise further questions over the future of Lee, 33, who retired from Tests in February but wanted to remain a key Twenty20 and one-day player. A broken thumb curtailed his IPL season and although he retained his Cricket Australia contract, his ongoing injury worries must be a concern for the team management.

Australia play their second warm-up game against the Windward Islands on Thursday before their opening match of the tournament proper against Pakistan on Sunday. Bollinger and Harris are the front-runners to replace Lee, having both had strong summers in the shorter formats.


----------



## sirius

Zimbabwe shock Australia with warm-up win



April 27, 2010


*Zimbabwe 173 for 7 (Chigumbura 76, Johnson 4-23) beat Australia 172 for 7 (Clarke 49) by 1 run*


----------



## sirius

* I hope our performance in the Caribbean catches the eye of some IPL team-owner*
Hamid Hassan, Afghanistan's star allrounder, hopes to use the World Twenty20 as a launching pad into the big league 
IPL every players dream


----------



## Frankenstein

^^All they care about is money not IPL


----------



## sirius

Frankenstein said:


> ^^All they care about is money not IPL



IPL is not a person or a country to be cared aboutIPL itself is money churning machine...Get on with your IPL jealousy syndrome


----------



## mrwarrior006

are bhai shaoib par se to ban hata do na(after all he is MR.consistent in pakistan)

aur plz bring younis khan

whole pakistan tem will be lookin good


----------



## MZUBAIR

mrwarrior006 said:


> are bhai shaoib par se to ban hata do na(after all he is MR.consistent in pakistan)
> 
> aur plz bring younis khan
> 
> whole pakistan tem will be lookin good



Pak team is balanced only few players missing
Imran Farhat
Imran Nazir
Umer Gull

There is no place for 
Abdul Rehman
Hammad Azam
Fawad Alam

No need for Malik and Younis ....both are in poor form from last 2 years.


----------



## mrwarrior006

are yaaar atleast bring malik


he is specalist for t20


----------



## MZUBAIR

Australia v Zimbabwe 

*Zimbabwe won by 1 run*


----------



## MZUBAIR

mrwarrior006 said:


> are yaaar atleast bring malik
> 
> 
> he is specalist for t20



We know that these days u people liking him too much


----------



## MZUBAIR

Afghanistan v Ireland 

Afghanistan won by 5 wickets (with 3 balls remaining)


----------



## mrwarrior006

> We know that these days u people liking him too much



s afterall he is our dulhe raja

he is our damadh


----------



## shining eyes

*there is no place for malik our team is at its best!!!
but i agree that there z no place for butt also when imran nazir is his best replacement although pak has a good but very good batting and bowling ability!
hafeez is in a good form, butt is also playing well (but imran nazir got best player award in bangladesh league) both akmals can butcher the other teams bowling afirdi is our super star Razzaq is also very dangerous for other teams misbah can play supporting role to all other explosive batsmen. 1 batsmen still remains may it be fawad or hammad both can play the trick but they are not reliable.
last played best bowling conbination 3 spinners 2 medium fast 1 quicky
after all my analysis pakistan team is 1 of the favourites having 8 batsmen 3 spinner 2 medium 1 fast (ABILITIES) (great combination of allrounders)*


----------



## shining eyes

ICC World Twenty20 Warm-up Matches

South Africa v Sri Lanka

South Africa won by 5 wickets (with 3 balls remaining)


----------



## WAQAS119




----------



## WAQAS119

*MASHAALLAH*


----------



## WAQAS119

*MASHAALLAH*


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

i really dont count on the pakistani team this time... sadly after what they done to younis n yousuf i dont feel like watching cricket anymore!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

VrSoLdIeRs said:


> i really dont count on the pakistani team this time... sadly after what they done to younis n yousuf i dont feel like watching cricket anymore!!!



Then unfortunately you are not true cricket lover...


----------



## WAQAS119

A nation who has been gifted by GOD such tremendous stills and physical strength must not lose hope.


----------



## WAQAS119




----------



## Dr.Evil

Pakistani cricketers are a talented bunch but mercurial temperment, so dont know which team will turnup on the pitch on that particular day.

Indiscipline is the biggest cause, if they can control that, they are one of the favourites in the world cup.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

^yeap, this mercurial temperament, is one flaw in Pakistani team but also a strength.. 


How bad our outfit may look but opponent is always scared of our mercurialism.


----------



## LCA Tejas

*Go India, Get that World Cup Back
*


----------



## SummerWine

Does anyone know of any channel showing warm up matches here in Pak,?


----------



## ARCHON

I DONT THINK EVEN TRIED JUSTIN.TV .. EVEN THERE IS NO LINK


----------



## SummerWine

yea thats boring....if it was in India or Pak, we would ve been able to watch...


----------



## Kinshuk

seems like ICC 20 20 has lost its value. I didn't see much excitment in my country men. 

Regards,
KS


----------



## WAQAS119

^same here...... i don't know why?

---------- Post added at 11:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 PM ----------

even TV channels are quite this time....


----------



## Mirza Jatt

few players whom I would like to see perform in T20 world cup are 

1.*Yuvraj*
2.Afridi
3.Gayle
4.Gambhir
5.zaheer
6.Jayewardene
7.Gibbs
8.Yousuf pathan
9.Shaun Tait

will miss Sehwag and younis khan...


----------



## Hyde

*Stand Up - Stand Up - For the champions - For the Champions!!! - Pakistan* 


*Stand Up - Stand Up - For the champions - For the Champions!!! - India*

*Stand Up - Stand Up - For the champions - For the Champions!!! - South Africa* 

*Stand Up - Stand Up - For the champions - For the Champions!!! - Sri Lanka* 

*Stand Up - Stand Up - For the champions - For the Champions!!! - England* 


*Stand Up - Stand Up - For the champions - For the Champions!!! - Australia*


*Stand Up - Stand Up - For the champions - For the Champions!!! - West Indies*

*Stand Up - Stand Up - For the champions - For the Champions!!! - New Zealand*


*One colour each for my favourite countries *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## thebrownguy

Indian Jatt said:


> few players whom I would like to see perform in T20 world cup are
> 
> 1.*Yuvraj*
> 2.Afridi
> 3.Gayle
> 4.Gambhir
> 5.zaheer
> 6.Jayewardene
> 7.Gibbs
> 8.Yousuf pathan
> 9.Shaun Tait
> 
> will miss Sehwag and younis khan...



Pollard? He did prove hi skill in the IPL.


----------



## thebrownguy

Zaki said:


> *Stand Up - Stand Up - For the champions - For the Champions!!! - Pakistan*
> 
> 
> *Stand Up - Stand Up - For the champions - For the Champions!!! - India*
> 
> *Stand Up - Stand Up - For the champions - For the Champions!!! - South Africa*
> 
> 
> *Stand Up - Stand Up - For the champions - For the Champions!!! - West Indies*
> 
> *Stand Up - Stand Up - For the champions - For the Champions!!! - New Zealand*
> 
> 
> *Stand Up - Stand Up - For the champions - For the Champions!!! - Australia*
> 
> *One colour each for my favourite countries *



why leave out sri lanka and england zaki bhai .. lolz


----------



## Hyde

thebrownguy said:


> why leave out sri lanka and england zaki bhai .. lolz



Sorry forgot Sri Lanka - I wanted to keep only 4 teams just chosen randomly

will edit my post now  thanks


----------



## Hyde




----------



## WAQAS119

*STAND UP FOR THE CHAMPIONS SONG*


----------



## Mirza Jatt

thebrownguy said:


> Pollard? He did prove hi skill in the IPL.



yeah you are right..I forgot..his batting was a treat in the IPl, though he played very few balls due to playing in the 6th down position..I dont know why ??

BTW I shopuld have also included Jesse ryder and B.McCullum..

So which players will you be looking for this season ??


----------



## Areesh

Well I am worried about Pakistan opening batsmen. We don't have a opening pair.


----------



## ARCHON

Pakistan 64/4 (9.2/20 ov) chasing Zimbabwe 142/7 (20/20 ov)


----------



## Hyde

Areesh said:


> Well I am worried about Pakistan opening batsmen. We don't have a opening pair.



Though i don't put my trust on Mohammad Hafeez but he has recently shown some signs of maturity. I would say i would take a risk to play him in few matches if he can click - finally our opening issue may be sorted out



birdofprey said:


> Pakistan 64/4 (9.2/20 ov) chasing Zimbabwe 142/7 (20/20 ov)


Afridi was rocking with his ball - thats 24/4 in 4 overs

Couldn't click with the bat so did others............

And the most worrying and shameful thing is that - we are now *5 down* 

Zimbabwe has taken some special training i guess - they defeated Australia yesterday and on verge of another win from the World Champions


----------



## ARCHON

Pakistan 70/5 (10.3/20 ov) now.. hope hope misbah and fawad finish it off losing any more wickets.


----------



## ARCHON

Pakistan 124/8 (19.0/20 ov)

Pakistan require another 19 runs with 2 wickets and 6 balls remaining


----------



## ARCHON

Zimbabwe won by 12 runs


----------



## Usama86

And Zimbabwe wins by 12 runs against Pakistan .... I guess we have a new WC Favourite they are in red hot form Zimbabwe... Have beaten the Aussies already


----------



## MZUBAIR

bad Pakistan lost against Zimbabve.......
Any ways it was just a practice game...
I havet seen this match match but I think players took i is juat net practice game.

But still its time for Afridid & comp to get serious.
I think last time we wom coz of the good performances of Gull, Razzak in leage games and Afridi played outstanding in semi and finals......

Untill players will not play for team we can never win, Pak cant reli on individual performances

There is no player in the squad who's inform, nither I have seen any one among them performing in last 6 to 8 months. So its useless to believe in those players.

Kamran Akmal&#8224; 
Khalid Latif 
Mohammad Hafeez 
Shahid Afridi *
Umar Akmal 
Fawad Alam 
Misbah-ul-Haq 
Abdul Razzaq 
Abdur Rehman 
Mohammad Sami 
Mohammad Asif 
Mohammad Aamer
Saeed Ajmal
Salman Butt
Hammad Azam


----------



## SummerWine

Yes Zimbabwe beat Pak, good eye opener for us, Chigumbura is firing.....

dont know much about Afghanistan but they have a potential to upset India....

If salman butt is rested in opening game against Bangladesh, we have a good chance of qualifying for the next round


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

WAQAS119 said:


> Then unfortunately you are not true cricket lover...


if the cricket is soo bloody polluted by politics... no i aint  but then again i wud like afridi to hit a few out of the ground


----------



## WAQAS119

Pakistan has started in this world cup like it started in previous world cup...


----------



## fawwaxs

West Indies offering a Caribbean feel for T20 

GEORGETOWN: For all the turmoil surrounding the mysterious death of a coach and the myriad other problems associated with the West Indies' first hosting of a cricket World Cup, the most enduring complaint was about the lack of a Caribbean flavor.

West Indies organizers learned from hosting the 50-over World Cup in 2007, and plan to make amends with a vibrant and vigorous Twenty20 version starting Friday.

Three years ago, a 46-day World Cup was marred by low attendances and a lack of atmosphere and Australia dominated until the farcical end, concluding with a lighting failure and contentious finish to the final.

On Friday, the West Indies hosts the world's top teams again in the third edition of the ICC World Twenty20 and everything points to a vigorous 17-day tournament for the cricket's newest and increasingly popular format.

The early exits of India and Pakistan hurt the overall appeal while the untimely death of Pakistan coach Bob Woolmer further sullied the mood in 2007, when stringent regulations were already draining the tournament.

This time, organizers are embracing the mood and music that has typified Caribbean cricket for decades and have lowered ticket prices to ensure more spectators.

Whatever happens off the field, the 2010 tournament will also be judged by the on-field action.

Pakistan has the best track record in this T20 event, having reached the final in the inaugural event in 2007 in South Africa and claimed the title in the second edition last summer in England.

The Pakistanis also have the best winning percentage in the format, with 22 wins, seven losses and one no result in 30 matches.

Recent upheavals - including suspensions for leading players and even the disciplining of their captain for this tournament, Shahid Afridi - are part of the cricket landscape in Pakistan and should not blunt its chances.

Pakistan's archrival India was the inaugural world T20 champion. And that triumph - the country's first major title in international cricket since 1983 - sparked a wave of popularity that underpinned the creation of the lucrative and booming Indian Premier League.

The under-stated but well-respected Mahendra Singh Dhoni led them to the 2007 title and his reputation as an astute leader has heightened following his Chennai Super Kings' championship last weekend in the third edition of the IPL.

Australia, three-time defending champions in the traditional 50-over version, was unceremoniously ousted in the first round in the 2009 T20 World Cup, but have a strong team capable of diversifying its trophy cabinet.

Sri Lanka, the 2009 runners-up, and South Africa are both teams packed with class and depth and are viable title aspirants.

The hosts are not to be discounted, either, and possess arguably the most dangerous player in the tournament in Kieron Pollard.

Pollard has ignited T20 cricket since his remarkable power-hitting last October for Trinidad & Tobago in the first international Champions League for the most powerful provincial teams.

Pollard had subsequent success with South Australia's Redbacks in Australia and the runner-up Mumbai Indians in IPL 3. The allrounder's international record is modest but the T20 World Cup provides a perfect platform to correct that.

England, New Zealand and Bangladesh are the least fancied of the other test nations while Zimbabwe, Ireland and Afghanistan are hoping to boost reputations with an unexpected upset over one or two of the more established teams.

Zimbabwe opted out of test cricket in 2006 and missed the last year's T20 tournament in England due to political issues, but is optimistic its cricket is moving in the right direction and a warmup win over Australia certainly helped its confidence.

Ireland has good memories of the Caribbean following a couple of upsets in the 2007 World Cup over Pakistan and Bangladesh. More overachievement will help advance their claims to become the ICC's 11th full member.

Afghanistan's mere presence here is a success story as the war-torn country climbed from the depth of the ICC's lowest division two years ago to take its place among the world's elite.

Wednesday's five-wicket win over Ireland with three balls to spare in a warmup match ensured that the other teams will be taking the Afghans seriously.

After all, the Netherlands' shock victory over host England in the opening match of the previous ICC World Twenty20 last June was the upset of the tournament.

The 2010 tournament starts Friday with a double-header at the Guyana National Stadium at Providence, with New Zealand against Sri Lanka in the opener followed by the West Indies against Ireland under lights.


----------



## fawwaxs

Zimbabwe 143 for 7 (Chigumbura 49*) beat Pakistan 131 (Utseya 4-15) by 12 runs


----------



## mrwarrior006

wy no *imran nazir*

---------- Post added at 12:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 PM ----------

afghanistan is one good team

i will not underestimate them

and in t20 no one is favourite on given day


----------



## WAQAS119

Imran was inconsistent, and also didn't performed in our domestic T20 RBS cup..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mrwarrior006

sht man 

i will alwayz put my money on imran nazir(he is very good player on t20 side lines)


----------



## mirimtiaz

I am going to introduce an online blood bank of Pakistan. 
Here is its url: bloodforall.org


----------



## mrwarrior006

my indian playing 11 would be 

Murili vijay(bat)
gambhir(bat)
raina(bat/bowler)
yuvraj(bat/bowler)
dhoni(captain)
rohit(bat/bowler)
jadeja(bat/bowler)
harbhajan(bat/bowler)
zaheer(bowler)-can bat a bit
nehra(bowler)-nat an mug with the bat
vinaykumar(bowler)-can bat a bit


----------



## WAQAS119

mrwarrior006 said:


> my indian playing 11 would be
> 
> Murili vijay
> gambhir
> raina
> yuvraj
> dhoni
> rohit
> jadeja
> harbhajan
> zaheer
> nehra
> vinaykumar



where is Uthappa....?? I mean he is damn good player.


----------



## mrwarrior006

^^^not picked up man

dono wy(for him karthick has been selected)


----------



## Mirza Jatt

*This is why T20 was introduced....just entertainment....singh is always the king...*enjoy...


----------



## SummerWine

mrwarrior006 said:


> sht man
> 
> i will alwayz put my money on imran nazir(he is very good player on t20 side lines)



Yea he was good but wayward....but he would have been much better choice than the sifarshi Salman Butt....Butt will not only drop catches he will also lead to a slow start and then get out.....

I dont know how players like Butt keep on getting in the team.....everytime he is taken along....he is dropped after miserable performance,,,,then some time passes, ppl forget and he is given another chance......and this keeps on happening....

NO check no accountability for Mr. BUTT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mrwarrior006

my indian playing 11 would be 

Murili vijay(bat)
gambhir(bat)
raina(bat/bowler)
yuvraj(bat/bowler)
dhoni(captain)
rohit(bat/bowler)
jadeja(bat/bowler)
harbhajan(bat/bowler)
zaheer(bowler)-can bat a bit
nehra(bowler)-not an mug with the bat
vinaykumar(bowler)-can bat a bit


u know wat if irfan had been picked i would taken him in the place of vinay kumar


----------



## Mirza Jatt

mrwarrior006 said:


> my indian playing 11 would be
> 
> Murili vijay(bat)
> gambhir(bat)
> raina(bat/bowler)
> yuvraj(bat/bowler)
> dhoni(captain)
> rohit(bat/bowler)
> jadeja(bat/bowler)
> harbhajan(bat/bowler)
> zaheer(bowler)-can bat a bit
> nehra(bowler)-nat an mug with the bat
> vinaykumar(bowler)-can bat a bit
> 
> 
> u know wat if irfan had been picked i would taken him in the place of vinay kumar



I would like yusuf Pathan(bat/bowler) in place of Jadeja..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

birdofprey said:


> Zimbabwe won by 12 runs



WTF I hate when such things happen


----------



## su-47

You know, for the first time i think India can field two teams! look at the bench strength. If we were to make another India XI:

1) Naman Ojha
2) Saurav Ganguly/Manish pandey/Shikar Dhawan
3) Ambati Rayudu
4) Virat Kohli
5) Saurabh Tiwary
6) Robin Uthappa
7) Irfan Pathan
8) Amit Mishra
9) Ishant Sharma
10) RP Singh
11) Pragyan Ojha

and for the next four, to make a squad of 15

Manish pandey (opener), Subramanian Badrinath (middle order), Harmeet Singh (mdium pace)and Murali Karthik (spin)

All the batsmen and spinners have performed well in the IPL. Admittedly, Irfan, Ishant and RP haven't been performing with the ball, but we know that they can really make an impact if they hit form. But aside from the fast bowling, the team actually looks strong enough!

For all critics of IPL, this is the good that has come off it. It strengthened our team, and gave us enough bench strength. it gave youngsters an international exposure, playing against or with match winners like Steyn, Gayle, Murali and McCullum


----------



## Peregrine

su-47 said:


> For all critics of IPL, this is the good that has come off it. It strengthened our team, and gave us enough bench strength. it gave youngsters an international exposure, playing against or with match winners like Steyn, Gayle, Murali and McCullum


Hi
And still India lost to Pakistan in the last T20 world cup Rather all the so called match winners from the other teams got creamed.


----------



## mrwarrior006

^^^india and pakistan played oly warm up match 

tat tooo india won(pakistan is yet to beat india in t20 format)


----------



## Peregrine

mrwarrior006 said:


> ^^^india and pakistan played oly warm up match
> 
> tat tooo india won(pakistan is yet to beat india in t20 format)


Hi
You do know that who was the defending champion and lost the title to whom, i think you get my point now.


----------



## SummerWine

so do indian members think their match against Afghanistan woud be an easy victory??

Also last time Indian team couldnt impress as fatigue was blamed By coach Gary Kirsten. Fatigue due to IPL2.

This year again playing WC right after IPL3. What do you guys think? would it have any effect on your teams' performance?


----------



## Peregrine

SummerWine said:


> so do indian members think there match against Afghanistan woud be an easy victory??
> 
> Alss last time Indian team couldnt impress as fatigue was blamed By coach Gary Kirsten. Fatigue due to IPL2.
> 
> This year again playing WC right after IPL3. What do you guys think? would it have any effect on your teams' performance?


Hi
nope they have already got it covered , Blamed it on Long travel already


----------



## WAQAS119

SummerWine said:


> Yea he was good but wayward....but he would have been much better choice than the sifarshi Salman Butt....Butt will not only drop catches he will also lead to a slow start and then get out.....
> 
> I dont know how players like Butt keep on getting in the team.....everytime he is taken along....he is dropped after miserable performance,,,,then some time passes, ppl forget and he is given another chance......and this keeps on happening....
> 
> NO check no accountability for Mr. BUTT



I am not a fan of Salman Butt, but i think you didn't watched RBS T20 cup..
His performance was extraordinary playing from Lahore Lions.


----------



## SummerWine

WAQAS119 said:


> I am not a fan of Salman Butt, but i think you didn't watched RBS T20 cup..
> His performance was extraordinary playing from Lahore Lions.



well if he is in the team and if he makes it to final 11 then i would wish and hope for him to fire for Pakistan. Its just that he has let team down on so many occasions specially with his butter fingers that i feel like i have soemthing personal against him....

Buy i hope he does well.


----------



## WAQAS119

SummerWine said:


> well if he is in the team and if he makes it to final 11 then i would wish and hope for him to fire for Pakistan. Its just that he has let team down on so many occasions specially with his butter fingers that i feel like i have soemthing personal against him....
> 
> Buy i hope he does well.



Keep praying for Pakistan, so unpredictable.....


----------



## su-47

Peregrine said:


> Hi
> And still India lost to Pakistan in the last T20 world cup Rather all the so called match winners from the other teams got creamed.



we lost because we played badly. As simple as that. Dont forget that Australia got kicked out in the opening stage. And they had a very strong team as well. any team that plays a couple of bad matches in a row will be almost surely eliminated. 

I am not saying India will win this world cup (even though I really want them to!). For all I know, they could be kicked out in the opening stage. 

The point i was trying to make with my post was that the IPL has given Indian youngsters an international exposure. It has facilitated the rise of Suresh Raina, Ravindra Jadeja, Yusuf Pathan, Pragyan Ojha etc. 

There was a time when India would struggle to make a team of 11 players. That issue is gone now, and we have so much bench strength that a second 11 can be assembled! This enables us to pick better squads for the future, since we will have a lot more players with international exposure.

Also, some fear that the Indian team might be exhausted after IPL. well, I'd prefer to look at the positive side. i think Indian players have had enough practice in the IPL. They have all undergone the trial by fire and will be ready to take on the world.


----------



## SummerWine

*"If you look at it, the two-hour bus ride from the airport was more tiring and difficult for us than the last few weeks of the IPL"* 
MS Dhoni, India's captain, is enjoying the travel in St Lucia 

Strange comment by indian skipper.....looks indian team is bored of plain normal international criket where glamour is not above cricket....


----------



## Al-zakir

*ICC World Twenty20 Cricket: Bangladesh face Pakistan today*

Bangladesh Cricket team will face reigning champions Pakistan Cricket team today in their first Group A match of the World Twenty20 Cricket at the Saint Lucia in West Indies. The Twenty20 Cricket match starts at 11.30 PM BST (Bangladesh Standard Time).

The other team of the Group A is mighty Australia.

Before taking part in the World Twenty20 Cricket against Pakistan, Bangladesh played two Twenty20 warm-up matches in the Caribbean Islands. 

Bangladesh beat Barbados by 36 runs in the first Twenty20 warm-up match on May 27.

Later, Bangladesh lost to England by seven wickets in the last Twenty20 warm-up match on May 28.

On the other hand, defending champions Pakistan tasted a 12-run defeat in their last Twenty20 warm-up match against Zimbabwe.

Before leaving the country to take part in the third edition of the World Twenty20 Cricket, skipper of Bangladesh team Shakib Al Hasan said they had been passing good time over the last six months and their preparation for the World Twenty20 Cricket was satisfactory.

Shakib added that they would focus on winning the first Group A match against Pakistan.

It is mentionable that Twenty20 match is anybody's game.

So the cricket lovers of the country hope their team will earn a win against Pakistan. 

The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## Hyde

So the World cup is started 

Jayawardene giving a nice treat to New Zealand

62 runs not out in 40 balls..........

Sri Lanka 96/2 after 14.5 overs

Need to accelerate its run rate before its too late


----------



## Hyde

Al-zakir said:


> *ICC World Twenty20 Cricket: Bangladesh face Pakistan today*



I am not taking Bangladesh lightly this time............... they have become very dangerous T20 team recently............... Lets hope Pakistan beats Bangladesh and Bangladesh beats Australia to advance in next stage.

Let both respective teams f*** Aussies big time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## P4Pakistan

if someone want to watch live:
Indian TV Channels Live Online plus CNN,BBC,Euronews Live


----------



## leon

very lame game going on

just 135 runs

NZ chase also looks boring,brendon already gone


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Old is Gold 
Sanath Jayasuriya in action 

4 overs 17 runs and one wicket

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LCA Tejas

Ball Is in sri lankas Court, anything can happen... Nail Biting sequence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shining eyes

> 18.2
> Welegedara to Hopkins, 1 run, OUT, run-out, full outside off, slices it behind point, Dilshan runs to his left from deep point and returns a powerful throw back to Sangakkara who takes off the stumps to find Hopkins well short as he tries to make it back for the second, New Zealand are sliding now
> 
> 
> GJ Hopkins run out 1 (1b 0x4 0x6) SR: 100.00
> 
> Hopkins to face
> 
> Oram was looking threatening, striking those two sixes off Mendis but Sri Lanka have now removed a major obstacle in their defence of a competitive score
> 
> 18.1
> 
> 
> Welegedara to Oram, OUT, Timber! Full and straight, Oram takes his right foot out and tries to swing it over wide long-on, misses and the stumps take a beating
> 
> 
> JDP Oram b Welegedara 15 (6b 0x4 2x6) SR: 250.00


*POSSIBLE TURNING POINT OF THE FIRST GAME*


----------



## LCA Tejas

Its going to be a hard chase for New Zealand , They need 13 runs in 7 balls


----------



## LCA Tejas

New Zealand Beat Sri Lanka, close game


----------



## shining eyes

Sri Lanka 135/6 v New Zealand 139/8 (19.5/20 ov) 

A few seconds age THIS IS THE RESULT OF FIRST MATCH!!!


----------



## Hyde

and New Zealand wins!

The inaugural match of T20 has been won by the Kiwis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGPA1

I have been saying that NZL is the team to watch out for. What a game!!


----------



## Awesome

Bohot aala yaar... SL was dominating the entire game, just how quickly things turned.

But man look at the calculation on the part of vettori.

He wanted to give N. Mcullum the strike so he ran to the other side fully knowing he'd be run out. His calculation was spot on. I think amongst the captains hes the smartest one out there these days. Does his calculations and does them quickly.


----------



## thebrownguy

Any 1 into betting? I am sure its gonna be a team from the sub continent again !!!


----------



## Awesome

thebrownguy said:


> Any 1 into betting? I am sure its gonna be a team from the sub continent again !!!


No illegal gambling on defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thebrownguy

Come Mr. Mod, we can work out a deal here. Its the most profitable business ever. .. LOLz.. I promise to reward you if u lend me a free hand here!! LOLz
dunno why I feel it will be India or Pakistan. Mostly Pakistan, thats the gut feeling.


----------



## Kinshuk

Can someone please post the schedule for the ICC world cup. 

Regards,

KS


----------



## LCA Tejas

Watch out for Ireland, Westi Indies are 94/6 in 16.2 overs....


----------



## LCA Tejas

West Indies 138/9 (20.0 overs), Going to be another close match I guess, Fingers crossed as of now


----------



## mr42O

ajpirzada said:


> Squad: *Salman Butt*, Mohammad Hafeez, Khalid Latif, *Umar Akmal*, Fawad Alam, *Misbah-ul-Haq, Shahid Afridi, Abdul Razzaq*, Yasir Arafat, Kamran Akmal (wicket-keeper), Hammad Azam, *Saeed Ajmal, Umar Gul, Mohammad Aamir, Mohammad Asif.*
> 
> Reserves: Sarfraz Ahmed (wicket-keeper), Shahzeb Hasan, Mohammad Sami, Naved Yasin, Raza Hasan.
> 
> DAWN.COM | Cricket | Pakistan announces squad for ICC World Twenty20
> 
> 
> i have highlighted the players on whom ill put my bets. not sure about others



are u joking? Salman butt ? lol worst player ever i hate pcb every time i see his name. wtf did he to deserv his place ?


----------



## mr42O

Kinshuk said:


> Can someone please post the schedule for the ICC world cup.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> KS



ever heard about cricinfo ?


----------



## LCA Tejas

West Indies are gonna win against ireland, The score is Ireland 64/9 in 15.2 overs


----------



## LCA Tejas

thats it, game over, west Indies Win By 70 runs........ What a match, Ireland had all the chance to Win, but a bad start destroyed them.....


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## SSGPA1

Kinshuk said:


> Can someone please post the schedule for the ICC world cup.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> KS



Here is the link.

Fixtures, Schedule | ICC World Twenty20 2010 | Cricinfo.com


----------



## SSGPA1

Asim Aquil said:


> Bohot aala yaar... SL was dominating the entire game, just how quickly things turned.
> 
> But man look at the calculation on the part of vettori.
> 
> He wanted to give N. Mcullum the strike so he ran to the other side fully knowing he'd be run out. His calculation was spot on. I think amongst the captains hes the smartest one out there these days. Does his calculations and does them quickly.



Vettori is a very good captain indeed. I had a very strong feeling that NZL will win when they needed 20 runs or so in the last 2 overs. Thrilling game.

SL need to play much better against ZIM because ZIM has beaten both Pakistan and AUS. This is going to be one interesting T20 WC!


----------



## WAQAS119

Pitch was super bakwas,,,,, It seems that spinners will be enjoying those decks.


----------



## WAQAS119

Today Asif is not part of playing eleven. It seems that Amir and Razzaq will be opening the bowling for Pakistan and than Afridi, Hafeez, Ajmal and Rehman will be 3rd,4th, 5th and 6th bowlers.


----------



## Skies

Waiting 4 tonight, 
Waiting 4 win and delight.


----------



## Areesh

Skies said:


> Waiting 4 tonight,
> Waiting 4 win and delight.



No chance brother. Keep dreaming.


----------



## Tomahawk

As Pakistan starts their T20 world cup campaign today; millions of Pakistanis would be following cricket match; the sport which is considered next to religion in Pakistan .


----------



## EjazR

Guys, any ideas which websites are streaming live video of the T20 matches?


----------



## ARCHON

EjazR said:


> Guys, any ideas which websites are streaming live video of the T20 matches?



Justin.tv - Streaming live video broadcasts for everyone has several links.. try it ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCHON

wont be seeing big scores like in the subcontinent for sure!!!

Cant wait to see Yousuf pathan Vs Afghanistan.


----------



## riju78

EjazR said:


> Guys, any ideas which websites are streaming live video of the T20 matches?



viewlivecricket.com

http://www.viewlivecricket.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

mr42O said:


> are u joking? Salman butt ? lol worst player ever i hate pcb every time i see his name. wtf did he to deserv his place ?



b/c he can speak ENGLISH


----------



## thebrownguy

EjazR said:


> Guys, any ideas which websites are streaming live video of the T20 matches?



Lol, are you planning to watch the matches at work Ejaz bhai?


----------



## jaunty

EjazR said:


> Guys, any ideas which websites are streaming live video of the T20 matches?



Extracover.NET - Watch cricket live free

http://hitcric.info/

Live Cricket - Watch Cricket Streaming, Watch Live Cricket | Free

Live Cricket Streaming - Watch Live Cricket ICC Twenty20 World Cup 2010

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SummerWine

News in...Salman Butt playing in final 11 today......M Asif out


----------



## ARCHON

SummerWine said:


> News in...Salman Butt playing in final 11 today......M Asif out



M Asif is much needed in slow pitches of WI, because he is a thinking cricketer.


----------



## sab ahsan

What's today's match schedule? can anybody tell the timings of pak-bangladesh match?


----------



## WAQAS119



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SummerWine

Did anyone notice this hypocrit channel Geo showing ads even between the deliveries....how greedy. This same news group used to criticise PTV for showing excessive ads in high profile games.


----------



## FreekiN

We always go up against Australia first -_-


----------



## gowthamraj

As expected India doing well against AFG


----------



## shining eyes

anyone plz share live streaming link


----------



## leonblack08

Zaki said:


> Let both respective teams f*** Aussies big time



Ameen to that bro... 

But I honestly don't think Bangladesh will be able to beat any of the opponents.

But still praying for the best.


----------



## sab ahsan

keep your fingers crossed and pray for both the teams! May the best team win


----------



## S.U.R.B.

SummerWine said:


> Did anyone notice this hypocrit channel Geo showing ads even between the deliveries....how greedy. This same news group used to criticise PTV for showing excessive ads in high profile games.



They are just like an irritation in the throat.

For sometime i have been noticing that there are more indian matches been aired by Geo super than Pakistani one.

looks like they are getting huge amount of fund from the other side of the border these days.
So we are going to add another win under our belt tonight.


----------



## PakistaniPacifist

Noor Ali is the only one who has showed up today for Afghanistan, i was expecting a decent performance by some of their players after the victory against Ireland. Really dissapointing performance from them today.

Let's hope our Bengali bros along with us qualify, can't stand the arrogant Aussies.


----------



## shining eyes

> Noor Ali is the only one who has showed up today for Afghanistan, i was expecting a decent performance by some of their players after the victory against Ireland.


not a very bad performance but i feel it is a good one because india is a better team!
and afganistan is also new to cricket, A YOUNG INEXPERIENCED TEAm.
they need some practice of bouncers, team afghanistan has a good future hopefully.........
_*TARGET FOR INDIA 116*_
easy one...


----------



## SummerWine

S.U.R.B. said:


> They are just like an irritation in the throat.
> 
> For sometime i have been noticing that there are more indian matches been aired by Geo super than Pakistani one.
> 
> looks like they are getting huge amount of fund from the other side of the border these days.
> So we are going to add another win under our belt tonight.



The word "Professionalism" is not in GEO network's dictionary. How lame and greedy. The television screen is already full of ads, ads popping from the botto, from both sides of the screen and now ads between the deliveries. Today they even cut short the toss interviews just so they could continue showing ads......

This Sazishi channel needs another beating like it received from Mush boys in Islamabad. But this time this should be worse than that....Punjab Police + Cricket Fans


----------



## WAQAS119

Afghanistan 115 for 8


----------



## SummerWine

S.U.R.B. said:


> So we are going to add another win under our belt tonight.



Well in T20 who knows......but we have a good record against Bdeshis....and its a must win...but then again.....it is Pakistan....always start bad....


----------



## Awesome

I hope Pakistan puts in its best against Bangladesh. Amongst all the small teams, its the biggest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Asim Aquil said:


> I hope Pakistan puts in its best against Bangladesh. Amongst all the small teams, its the biggest.



True, Bangladesh has improved recently and amongst all the minnows...... she is the best 

awaiting for Pakistan match now - i hope we don't see any Upset in this match and beat Bangladesh with High margin to ensure we advance to the next round 

Aameen


----------



## Hammy007

when is the match starting, just after presentation??


----------



## EagleEyes

Lets go PAK!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shining eyes

> when is the match starting, just after presentation??


after an hour


----------



## Hammy007

kia din aagaye hain cricket main, cricket main pushto  zamana da warora de maar sare char

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

murali Vijay guides team India to victory by 7 wickets ...Dhoni finishes off.
very good show by afghanistan..very promising team...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kinetic

India won first match against Afghanistan. Afghans played very well and professionally. Pakistan is one of the best T20 team. They play T20 really well.

Those teams have chances of winning the T20 world cup are...

*Pakistan, South Africa and India. *

Underdogs...

*Australia and New Zealand. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shining eyes

_*Asif sits out as Pakistan elect to bat*_


----------



## EagleEyes

Salman Butt, Kamran Akmal&#8224;, Mohammad Hafeez, Shahid Afridi*, Umar Akmal, Fawad Alam, Misbah-ul-Haq, Abdul Razzaq, Mohammad Aamer, Mohammad Sami, Saeed Ajmal

Very balanced XI. The only wildcard in bowling is Sami, its either boom or bust. 

The batting side has Salman Butt with horrendous fielding skills.

Nevertheless, the side is balanced enough to avoid a potential collapse.


----------



## LCA Tejas

Yippie India won there first match, Hope We Perform Good against South Africa Too, SA is Tough Side

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shining eyes

Tamim Iqbal, Imrul Kayes, Mohammad Ashraful, Shakib Al Hasan*, Mahmudullah, Mushfiqur Rahim&#8224;, Naeem Islam, Suhrawadi Shuvo, Shafiul Islam, Mashrafe Mortaza, Abdur Razzak
ban side is also good one


----------



## Comet

Hammy007 said:


> kia din aagaye hain cricket main, cricket main pushto  zamana da warora de maar sare char



Yar Pushtu has been there for a while.... remember Gul, Afridi etc?


----------



## Areesh

Great start 10 for 0 at the end of first over.


----------



## Areesh

Going perfect 19 for 0 at the end of second over.


----------



## Hammy007

abe bhai bangladesh hai south africa ni hai


----------



## Evil Flare

Pakistan Doing Good ..


----------



## Evil Flare

Hammy007 said:


> kia din aagaye hain cricket main, cricket main pushto  zamana da warora de maar sare char


----------



## Areesh

Hammy007 said:


> abe bhai bangladesh hai south africa ni hai



Yaar hamari team to ireland sai bhi haar jati hai yeh to phir bhi Bangladesh hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCHON

good going Pakistan for now,... looks like a huge total coming.!!!!


----------



## Hyde

Pakistan 56/0 after 7.2 overs

Very ideal start for now 

Would love to see 80/0 after 10 overs and we are on right track hopefully


----------



## Evil Flare

Zaki said:


> Pakistan 56/0 after 7.2 overs
> 
> Very ideal start for now
> 
> Would love to see 80/0 after 10 overs and we are on right track hopefully




Nice Guess ..

Its 80/0 in 10 Overs ...


You Tilismee Baba

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Just as i predicted before 80/0 after 10 overs

Wonderful start by Pakistan

I hope now we can play 10 runs an over from now on


Aameen

=============

What a six by 6 on the first ball of 11th over

Pakistan 92/0 after 11 overs


----------



## EagleEyes

Beautifully Butt is playing. Looks good against Bangladesh and India most of the time.


----------



## Hyde

Pakistan playing really good now......... runs are flowing

Pakistan 112/0 after 13 overs 

We have a chance to post even 200 runs on board if the momentum continues


----------



## Evil Flare

Now these 2 players must go now ..

I want to see Razzaq & Afridi


----------



## Hyde

another 4 by Butt

Pakistan 124/0 after 14 overs 

We still have a chance to post 200 runs on board Insha'Allah


----------



## Hyde

What a shot by Butt 4.............. Pakistan 138/0 after 15 overs 

I just can't believe him playing like that

---------- Post added at 07:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:28 PM ----------

Thats how the Defending Champions should play 

. 1 6 1 . 4 | . 1 1 1 4 1 | 1 4 1 1 1 4 | 1 6 1 1 1 4

Pakistan 138/0 after 15 overs


----------



## Evil Flare

Zaki said:


> What a shot by Butt 4.............. Pakistan 138/0 after 15 overs
> 
> I just can't believe him playing like that
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:28 PM ----------
> 
> Thats how the Defending Champions should play
> 
> . 1 6 1 . 4 | . 1 1 1 4 1 | 1 4 1 1 1 4 | 1 6 1 1 1 4
> 
> Pakistan 138/0 after 15 overs



 
Peoples here in Forum was Bombarding Salman Butt about his selection


----------



## Hyde

Aamir Zia said:


> Now these 2 players must go now ..
> 
> I want to see Razzaq & Afridi



No i would want both players to carry the inning for the whole of 20 overs.......... they are well set and playing well - i don't think even Afridi will be able to play like that in this situation...... we are doing fine job

Let them play 

Aameen


----------



## Hyde

Aamir Zia said:


> Peoples here in Forum was Bombarding Salman Butt about his selection



and they were not wrong trust me......... Butt has never played like that before

I guess he has grown up a bit and now has strength in his musceles so he is going after big shots too


----------



## Hyde

Kamran Akmal Gone! 

Happy now Aamir Zia?????

It was better if he had continued the inning yaar - may have been another world record for the longest opening stand in T20 both in terms of runs and balls

Not sure if it is now or not


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Kamran Akmal *well played *


----------



## Evil Flare

Zaki said:


> Kamran Akmal Gone!
> 
> Happy now Aamir Zia?????
> 
> It was better if he had continued the inning yaar - may have been another world record for the longest opening stand in T20 both in terms of runs and balls
> 
> Not sure if it is now or not




Now i am responsible for this


----------



## Creder

guys where can i watch it live ! ive been searching for a good link for an hour now


----------



## Hammy007

mmm pak 190/2 final score 

---------- Post added at 06:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 PM ----------




Creder said:


> guys where can i watch it live ! ive been searching for a good link for an hour now



cricpk.cpm
webcric.com
justin.tv


----------



## Hyde

Afridi gone 

No worries - we can still make 180 hopefully which is still beyound my expectations

We played extemely well and beyound my expectations 

@ Creder

Go to www.khantv.com

and Channel 1 working great!


----------



## Evil Flare

Afridi Gone ..


Pakistan is Playing Singles & Doubles ... no Hitting ..


Sust Murghe


----------



## Hyde

Butt Gone playing silly shot 

Aamir your wish has been fullfilled trust me if Akmal and Butt had stayed on the crease that was 180+ or even 200


----------



## Hyde

2 runs on the last ball - Razzak bowled to Razzaq :rofl

Pakistan 172/3 after 20 overs

So the target is 173/3 that is not easy to make though still possible


----------



## Creder

172/3 not bad imo..should give bengalis a run for their money


----------



## Evil Flare

172/3 

Pakistan Team Still have Problems .. You can see here only 2 Peoples Clicked & no Others .. probably out of Form .


----------



## shining eyes

a good score from pakistan!
salman butt proved himself but waz bowled playing a poor shot......
AFridi played a very bad shot worst shot of the tournament however it dint effect much!
GOOD positive opening and whole batting BUT could be more better 173 is a verey tough target to chase!!

its 85 to 15 in pakistans favor!!!


----------



## SSGPA1

Butt played superb and Kamran was lucky in the begining.

Pakistan will need to play much better otherwise they will not make it to the semi finals.

Afridi, Razzaq and Misbah all looked rusty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Now I am praying for Sami , after Butt now its his time to show his class. We can see 140 plus Km balls from him.


----------



## Awesome

You can't say they were rusty. Afridi came in and had to start hitting, they were trying for a 200.

The Bangladeshi bowling is stronger than their batting, so technically there shouldn't be a problem in this match, but it will be a whole new game tomorrow vs Australia


----------



## jaunty

well bated Pakistan...should be an easy win considering the bowling line up of Pakistan... Meet you in the super 8


----------



## Creder

you guys are forgetting this is a T20 match, the guys who came after akmal and butt couldnt dilly dally around as we had a lot of wickets so they were pretty much swinging it, Afridi was for sure

but anyways lets see what benladeshis do with the bat

Also i need a frkin good link, these ones dont work and im stuck at north pole


----------



## jaunty

Creder said:


> you guys are forgetting this is a T20 match, the guys who came after akmal and butt couldnt dilly dally around as we had a lot of wickets so they were pretty much swinging it, Afridi was for sure
> 
> but anyways lets see what benladeshis do with the bat
> 
> Also i need a frkin good link, these ones dont work and im stuck at north pole



try --

Extracover.NET - Watch cricket live free 

it's awesome

otherwise --
http://hitcric.info/ and 

Live Cricket - Watch Cricket Streaming, Watch Live Cricket | Free

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

The good thing is that our main strength is our Bowling line - and we can expect our team to defend this total hopefully

They don't give away runs that easily even after our poor fielding


----------



## shining eyes

_*1 over 1\1 gr888888*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Gone!!!!!!!!!!!

First down for Bangladesh

Ban 1/1 after 1 over


----------



## shining eyes

I think BAN will not get anywhere near to the target against our bowling......
BAN will be limited within 100 runs!!
AND AAMIR IS THE RISING SUPERSTAR he is accurate he is consistant and has very good temprament!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samz

clear chance 4 Pakistan to win this match ..


----------



## Evil Flare

Creder said:


> you guys are forgetting this is a T20 match, the guys who came after akmal and butt couldnt dilly dally around as we had a lot of wickets so they were pretty much swinging it, Afridi was for sure
> 
> but anyways lets see what benladeshis do with the bat
> 
> Also i need a frkin good link, these ones dont work and im stuck at north pole





try this

Live Cricket


----------



## Hyde

Required run rate close to 10 now 

Thats what we need to do - increase it above 12 and they will collapse themselves


----------



## shining eyes

see Mohammad AAmir's figures 3 overs 10\1
great t20 bowling yet

*GONEEEEE HAFEEZ STRUKED IN HIS FIRST OVER!!!
31\2 5.3*
now spin bomb is gonna explode


----------



## Hyde

Gone!!!

Second wicket falls

Bangladesh in big trouble


----------



## shining eyes

MR. jaaaka is khaaying chakkay


----------



## Hyde

Though Bangladesh trying to hit everywhere and increasing their strike rate but the required run rate is above 10 now 

16 runs from the last over of Razzaq


----------



## shining eyes

atleast these 2 batsmen are making match abit intersting......however
HOHOHOHHOHOH MATCH ONNNN


----------



## Hyde

they are hitting boundaries but still end of the over - the required rate is increasing it would not be easy to chase at 12 per over - 11 runs per over is required now .........- if 1 bad over - consider it over 12


----------



## Choppers

Go Bangladesh Go!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BOOM BOOM AFRIDI


----------



## Hyde

13 runs from the last over - Still going great 

They still have a big chance - We need the wicket of these both players - they are very dangerous


----------



## aboutimeee

doesnt look too easy now :/


----------



## Choppers

*BAN 100/2 in 13.2 Overs*

Current Run rate: 7.50| Required Run rate:10.95
To win: BAN needs 73 run(s) in 6.4 over(s)


----------



## Hyde

Bangladesh is IN once again

Win ratio is 60&#37; banglades and 40% Pakistan now


----------



## ARCHON

Bangladesh is really giving a scare now!!!


----------



## shining eyes

oooooooooooooooooooo:::::


----------



## Awesome

yeah man, Field set is horrible. I think Afridi hasn't done his homework on setting field for a bigger ground.


----------



## Choppers

*SIX*


----------



## Hyde

Bangladesh playing like India 

I see like Dhoni and Yuvraj is on crease


----------



## Choppers

Reqd. Run Rate Below 10 now


----------



## thebrownguy

Man.. 119/2 .. 54 from 32 reqd .. Quiet evenly poised!! BD has come really prepared!!


----------



## ARCHON

Ijaz looking like a worried man.. the total is now gettable


----------



## Hyde

Choppers said:


> Go Bangladesh Go!



Yes rigt......... Go bangladesh go - get out


----------



## Choppers

*BAN 120/2 in 15 Overs*

Current Run rate: 8.00| Required Run rate:10.60
To win: BAN needs 53 run(s) in 5 over(s)


----------



## ARCHON

wicket!!!!!


----------



## Hyde

Huge sign of relief for Pakistan

Mohammad Sami strikes - The captain gone for 47


----------



## mrwarrior006

are wat is the matter with bangladesh

i mean normally tey dont play like this


----------



## aboutimeee

yaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## thebrownguy

a wicket .. breather for Pakistan


----------



## shining eyes

I BET PAK WINS
cz 1 over AAMIR 1 Afridi ajmal 2 left so.........
WKTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT wooooooooooooooooo

---------- Post added at 01:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 AM ----------

A very RIsky move worked in the favor of AFridi


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

51 from 28 balls


----------



## thebrownguy

These 2 overs very crucial!!


----------



## Hammy007

and who thought we would outclass bangla within 100 runs or the bangla batting is weaker than its bowling


----------



## Hyde

Gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

another down for Bangladesh - i will say we are back in this game after this wicket


----------



## ARCHON

another one goes


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

OOOOUT AAAAAAAAAAAAA MAHMADULLAH GONE.


----------



## thebrownguy

another 1bites the dust ..


----------



## shining eyes

GR88 over by samiii waoooooooooooooo

NOWWW????
4 over 50
60 40 pakistan
*MOhammad AAmirs over will be a decider*


----------



## aboutimeee

4 gone ))))


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Samiiiiiiiiiiiii Yahooooooooooooo


----------



## thebrownguy

What are they trying to do!! Man, just swing at it!!


----------



## Hyde

38 needed from 18 balls

another tensed situation like world cup semi final


----------



## ARCHON

needs a boundary every 2 balls .. hard now


----------



## thebrownguy

The crowd look rele happy .. a lot of Jamaican weed down there ..


----------



## ARCHON

aamer is a revelation


----------



## shining eyes

NOT a good move by Afridi i fear Amir should have given last or 2nd last over


----------



## Hyde

Gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mohammad Ashraful Gone!

80&#37; Pakistan won - once again


----------



## thebrownguy

Man... That never works .. hahaha ..


----------



## ARCHON

gonee... hopes of BD


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

another bites the dust.ashraful


----------



## ARCHON

32 in 2 overs!! mission impossible


----------



## shining eyes

WHAT THE hell is Afridi doing?????
Sami is not a pressure situation bowler he is risky at this stageeee
another wikit
WELL afridis gambling working very luckey


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Loved Vital Sign...AWESOME LYRICS




another gone hahahahahahaha RAHIM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Sami gets another wicket

Gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shining eyes

HOOOF waz very tense situation when SHakib ul hassan and ashrafull were on the crease NOW IT GREAT!!


----------



## Kambojaric

Mubarkaaan, assi jit gaye

But have to say well played Bangladesh, they really fought hard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SummerWine

Gooood fight Bangladesh...have to admit....made me nervous.....

with this form, hope you will be able to beat Aussies....

Congrats Pak .......almost there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shining eyes

PAK WIN ATLAST>.........wikit to ajmal


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

gONE.....MORTAZA


----------



## ARCHON

end of game!!. pakistan wins~!!!! great game..


----------



## aboutimeee

we have won!!! YAYYY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PAKISTAN WONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

And Pakistan Winssssssssssssssss


----------



## shining eyes

PAKISTAN HAVE DONE IT.............
CONGRATULATIOnsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## S.U.R.B.

JEET GYE HUM

*Good job team Pakistan.*
*Best of luck to Bangladesh*.....We hope you win over Aussies & and bash the bullies out of T20.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Skies congrats for losing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samz

Pakistan Zindabad..!!!!


----------



## leonblack08

Bangladesh paid the price for poor bowling..but good effort from Shakib and Ashraful 

Congrats to Pakistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ARCHON

well done pakistan.. see u in super 8


----------



## Kambojaric

S.U.R.B. said:


> JEET GYE HUM
> 
> *Good job team Pakistan.*
> *Best of luck to Bangladesh*.....We hope you win over Aussies & and bash the bullies out of T20.



Yep, always support Bangladesh if Pak aint playing, Best of luck guys. The way you played today, you can for sure kick some aussie ***

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

At last we have won the match , great contest , well done Bangladesh. They Played Really nice. at a Moment when Ashrful was batting match was totally in favor of Bangladesh.


----------



## Bunko

*Congratulation All ! Pakistan WON* 

Hey ! You can also Watch Live Match and Chat at livecss.net


----------



## Awesome

We have to do better tomorrow. Field set was horrible. These grounds are like 10-15 meters larger than what Pakistanis are used to. Afridi needs to set the field placing accordingly.


----------



## fawwaxs

Congrats Pakistan!


----------



## Choppers

Congo Pakistan!!

It was always going to be a difficult chase but still Bangladesh fought right till the end and made Pakistan work hard for their victory


----------



## Bushy

Bunko said:


> *Congratulation All ! Pakistan WON*
> 
> Hey ! You can also Watch Live Match and Chat at livecss.net



Ye info match khatam hone ke baad hi deni thi kya?


----------



## Creder

Not a satisfying victory, but as long as they won..its all good


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Creder said:


> Not a satisfying victory, but as long as they won..its all good



Every group got one weak team but in Pakistan's group all are good .


----------



## Creder

^ yeh atleast that will shut up the bengali captain who was baking on Pakistan's "internal" problems for a win..That was his official statement lol


----------



## WAQAS119

Yesterday's match was tough but may be blessing in disguise. It was a good mental practice, that was required before going to super 8 and playing with Aussies in league match.

Pakistani spinners should now gear up against Aussies, because their yesterdays performance was not at par.

and at last every Pakistani is requested to keep praying for Pakistan..


----------



## Areesh

But we will have to do better if we want to win the match against aussies. Let's see if our team management can solve the problems.


----------



## sirius

Today, 2 big matches..Ind vs Sa and Pak vs Aus
Guys expect top class enjoyment today..I want both Ind n Pak to win(cant stand the aussies)


----------



## Tiger Awan

We need Asif. He can be a real asset on such a pitch.

Yesterday spinners from both sides faced problems, do not know but they may not work as well as they did last time


----------



## shining eyes

ANALYSIS: Match PAK vs AUS

very interesting match it will be now....
i will analyse player to player stats!
*
DAVID WARNER vs KAMRAN AKMAL*
INNINGS:13, 24
TOTAL RUNS:452, 524
HS:89, 73
AVG:34.76, 24.95
STRIKE RT:155.32 126.87

WARNER WINS

*SALMAN BUTT vs BRAD HADDIN*
INNINGS:16 13
TOTAL RUNS:401 202
HS:74 47
AVG:26.73 22.44
STRIKE RT:104.15 116.09

BUTT wins cz he's also having a good form in his favor

*MOHAMMAD HAFEEZ vs MICHEAL CLARK*
INNINGS: 9 19
TOTAL RUNS:182 345
HS:46 67
AVG:20.22 24.64
STRIKE RATE:122.12 108.83

(TIE)
because hafeez is in good form in recent domestic cricket but miky have an edge in EXPERIENCE

*SHAHID KHAN AFRIDI VS MICHEAL HUSSY*

INNINGS:26 12
TOTAL RUNS:484 226
HS:54 53
AVG:20.16 25.11
STRIKE RATE:144.4 134.5

AFRIDI WINS cz he is more experienced and AND also can do magic with the ball
*
CAMERON WHITE VS UMAR AKMAL*

INNINGS:12 6
TOTAL RUNS:301 159
HS:64 56
AVG:43 31
STRIKE RATE:149 103

WHITE WINS
competition 2:2

*MISBAH UL HAQ VS DAVID HUSSY*

INNINGS:20 14
TOTAL RUNS:517 333
HS:87 88
AVG:47 27.75
STRIKE RATE:121 136

TOUGH match but MISBAH WINS cz of having more exp in situations and for average DIFFERENCE

BATSMEN section is won by Pakistan ON STATS 
PAK WINS 3:2
*
SHANE WATSON VS ABDUL RAZZAQ*

INNINGS:10 11
TOTAL RUNS:212 184
HS:62 46
AVG:26.50 46
STRIKE RATE:146.20 147.9
WIKITS:8 11
RAZZAQ WINS cz he is having better average and strike rate and wikits

ALROUNDER also PAKISTAN 

NOW BOWLING

*HAURITS vs AJMAL*

INNINGS:2 15
Runs PER OVER:6.40 5.71
WICKETS:2 21
AVG:23 15.47

AJMAL WINS PAK 1 : 0


*DIRK NANNAS vs MOHAMMAD ASIF*

INNINGS:6 10
Runs PER OVER:7.37 7.72
WICKETS:6 13
AVG:22.12 23

I will give it a tight tie. cz asif has got more exp and wikits per match ratio...
Nannes has a slight advantage in ECO. and average

NOWW
*
MITCHEL JOHNSON vs MOHAMMAD AAMIR*

INNINGS:16 11
Runs PER OVER:6.70 7.02 
WICKETS:19 11
AVG:19.42 24

ON paper JOHNSON WINS

1:1 now........


1 player left if AUSsies play with extra bowler PAK will play extra batsman!
so no comparison
IF BOTH teams play extra bowler (which is not favorable)
then 
AUS will have an advantage in bowling department

CONCLUSION:
Aussies have a bad record in T20s
PAK HAS a very good record in T20s
IN Batting department pak has more experience and also in bowling department......
aussies have their T20 specialists in their team so as pak!
INFACT pakistan is playing with whole T20 specialist squad
PAK WINS ON PAPER and hopefully in real!

REGARDS,


----------



## ARCHON

shining eyes said:


> ANALYSIS: Match PAK vs AUS
> 
> very interesting match it will be now....
> i will analyse player to player stats!
> *
> DAVID WARNER vs KAMRAN AKMAL*
> INNINGS:13, 24
> TOTAL RUNS:452, 524
> HS:89, 73
> AVG:34.76, 24.95
> STRIKE RT:155.32 126.87
> 
> WARNER WINS
> 
> *SALMAN BUTT vs BRAD HADDIN*
> INNINGS:16 13
> TOTAL RUNS:401 202
> HS:74 47
> AVG:26.73 22.44
> STRIKE RT:104.15 116.09
> 
> BUTT wins cz he's also having a good form in his favor
> 
> *MOHAMMAD HAFEEZ vs MICHEAL CLARK*
> INNINGS: 9 19
> TOTAL RUNS:182 345
> HS:46 67
> AVG:20.22 24.64
> STRIKE RATE:122.12 108.83
> 
> (TIE)
> because hafeez is in good form in recent domestic cricket but miky have an edge in EXPERIENCE
> 
> *SHAHID KHAN AFRIDI VS MICHEAL HUSSY*
> 
> INNINGS:26 12
> TOTAL RUNS:484 226
> HS:54 53
> AVG:20.16 25.11
> STRIKE RATE:144.4 134.5
> 
> AFRIDI WINS cz he is more experienced and AND also can do magic with the ball
> *
> CAMERON WHITE VS UMAR AKMAL*
> 
> INNINGS:12 6
> TOTAL RUNS:301 159
> HS:64 56
> AVG:43 31
> STRIKE RATE:149 103
> 
> WHITE WINS
> competition 2:2
> 
> *MISBAH UL HAQ VS DAVID HUSSY*
> 
> INNINGS:20 14
> TOTAL RUNS:517 333
> HS:87 88
> AVG:47 27.75
> STRIKE RATE:121 136
> 
> TOUGH match but MISBAH WINS cz of having more exp in situations and for average DIFFERENCE
> 
> BATSMEN section is won by Pakistan ON STATS
> PAK WINS 3:2
> *
> SHANE WATSON VS ABDUL RAZZAQ*
> 
> INNINGS:10 11
> TOTAL RUNS:212 184
> HS:62 46
> AVG:26.50 46
> STRIKE RATE:146.20 147.9
> WIKITS:8 11
> RAZZAQ WINS cz he is having better average and strike rate and wikits
> 
> ALROUNDER also PAKISTAN
> 
> NOW BOWLING
> 
> *HAURITS vs AJMAL*
> 
> INNINGS:2 15
> Runs PER OVER:6.40 5.71
> WICKETS:2 21
> AVG:23 15.47
> 
> AJMAL WINS PAK 1 : 0
> 
> 
> *DIRK NANNAS vs MOHAMMAD ASIF*
> 
> INNINGS:6 10
> Runs PER OVER:7.37 7.72
> WICKETS:6 13
> AVG:22.12 23
> 
> I will give it a tight tie. cz asif has got more exp and wikits per match ratio...
> Nannes has a slight advantage in ECO. and average
> 
> NOWW
> *
> MITCHEL JOHNSON vs MOHAMMAD AAMIR*
> 
> INNINGS:16 11
> Runs PER OVER:6.70 7.02
> WICKETS:19 11
> AVG:19.42 24
> 
> ON paper JOHNSON WINS
> 
> 1:1 now........
> 
> 
> 1 player left if AUSsies play with extra bowler PAK will play extra batsman!
> so no comparison
> IF BOTH teams play extra bowler (which is not favorable)
> then
> AUS will have an advantage in bowling department
> 
> CONCLUSION:
> Aussies have a bad record in T20s
> PAK HAS a very good record in T20s
> IN Batting department pak has more experience and also in bowling department......
> aussies have their T20 specialists in their team so as pak!
> INFACT pakistan is playing with whole T20 specialist squad
> PAK WINS ON PAPER and hopefully in real!
> 
> REGARDS,



STATS apart all Pakistan has to do is now win this game and get to super8.

Will like to see someone from the region doing it again ..


----------



## AliFarooq

Skies said:


>



no need, you can cheer and pray for 

Bangladesh fought hard, good match had us worried for a while. waqar and ejaz were really worried before Mohammad Ashraful got out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sab ahsan

we shouldn't predict anything for today's match. Australians are strong enough to take things under control. wish our openers do good as they did yesterday! praying for Pak's victory!


----------



## Mirza Jatt

I would like to see india thrashing South Africa once again...

Yuvraj is ready to take 'em all...


----------



## WAQAS119

but Yuvraj's recent form is bit worrying.....


----------



## Mirza Jatt

^^^ thats true,but I think he is getting back just when its needed..little careful knock against Afghanistan shows he is much more in rythm now...saw two nice sixes from my hero....ajj yuvi bai ne phatte chak dena !!


----------



## Mirza Jatt

infact I have same expectations from Shahid afridi...just love to watch him bat even if he's playing againsta India..hope he clicks today as well....


----------



## leonblack08

Creder said:


> ^ yeh atleast that will shut up the bengali captain who was baking on Pakistan's "internal" problems for a win..That was his official statement lol



He said Pakistan's internal problems and injuries gives Bangladesh a better chance to win against them, compared to Australia.And he almost proved his point.

Some people just have the habit of twisting words,eh.. 


Personally I agree with Shakib,our only best chance was against Pakistan.Against Australia we have very very low chance.Our batsmen can't face 150kph and bouncers at the same time.Keeping in mind Aussies have Tait,Jhonson and Nannes,all of whom can bowl 150+.


----------



## leonblack08

All the best to India and Pakistan....make Sub-continent proud.  
Hope to see another India-Pakistan Final. 

*Special request to Pakistan*: Please kick the Aussies hard in the ...


----------



## WAQAS119

leonblack08 said:


> *Special request to Pakistan*: Please kick the Aussies hard



INSHAALLAH,,, you keep praying.


----------



## ARCHON

India of to a slow start..already 1 down..


----------



## ARCHON

2 down.. team is gonna loose for sure.


----------



## shining eyes

live tv link plzz


----------



## gogbot

May be a little bit political , but a small post regarding the new team on the crease Afghanistan.

This is thread is good so far, hope i don't make it go OT
cricket20 :: Dhoni impressed with Afghans performance



> Dhoni impressed with Afghans performance
> 
> Javinder Singh | cricket20
> 
> India skipper MS Dhoni has praised Afghanistan&#8217;s performance during his sides seven wicket victory over the minnows at the Beausejour Stadium in St Lucia.
> 
> Having restricted the Afghans to a total of just 115 India easily cruised to victory with over 5 overs to spare as the 2007 champions got their campaign off to a perfect start overcoming a potentially tricky opponent.
> 
> "It's important to win, obviously, and especially against teams like Afghanistan, UAE, Kenya and all because you're expected to win and that puts you under more pressure," said Dhoni.
> 
> "So I'm really happy with the win and also to see the kind of cricket that they played."
> 
> "They batted really well after losing the first three wickets, their middle order was really good. And they were not letting anything go when their were fielding and bowling and it is a really good sign to see them play the way they did."
> 
> "It's good to see what exactly the conditions are like. It's not very similar to the sub-continent but the wickets are on the slower side and it doesn't come on to the bat really nicely."
> 
> "So I can see spinners being a big part of this Twenty20 World Cup."





> Afghanistan have ongoing first-class matches in the ICC Intercontinental Cup. The team has also stated its desire to play Pakistan and Australia in the near future. Afghanistan will take part in the 2010 ICC World Twenty20 competition in the West Indies. This is the first time in cricketing history that an affiliate member has qualified for a major tournament. Afghanistan have been placed in Group C with India and South Africa.
> Afghanistan will play in the 2010 ICC World Cricket League Division One in the Netherlands.


----------



## ARCHON

shining eyes said:


> live tv link plzz



Soccer Live Stream: Channel 5

---------- Post added at 07:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------

going good now. getting some momentum now. 62/2 in 9.2


----------



## Al-zakir

Congratulation team Pakistan although we didn't play that bad...


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Indian Jatt said:


> I would like to see india thrashing South Africa once again...
> 
> Yuvraj is ready to take 'em all...



Yes , he is Great Player. His Shot Slection & Timing is Very Good. I Love When he Hit Sixes. I Like His batting But he is Little Proudy


----------



## thebrownguy

Al-zakir said:


> Congratulation team Pakistan although we didn't play that bad...



Great show by BD team yesterday ... Ashraful looked in fine touch. Looks like BD have come really well prepared!! All the best!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shining eyes

GO SA go


----------



## thebrownguy

Only problems are Steyn and kallis!!


----------



## ARCHON

thebrownguy said:


> Only problems are Steyn and kallis!!



Steyn is the most dangerous bowler playing now.


----------



## Manav

what a six just a flick 
80/2 in 11 over .. looking good


----------



## shining eyes

the link u have given is giving me the score 43\2 and videos is playing DD


----------



## ARCHON

sorry dude.. i dint bother to check since im watching on TV.

anyway suggest u to check justin. tv for links

---------- Post added at 07:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:28 PM ----------

100 up now.. needs atleast 165-170 to have a good looking score.


----------



## KillBill

The pitches are really slow ones. The outfields are also sluggish, nothing close to be a T20 tracks. The new shorter version is invented for flurry of runs but then you cant see anything here. 

The ball is not coming onto the bats as it should. The balls never reach the boundaries, the 4s are getting converted to 2s. 

Hope the other pitches are better than the one in St lucia.


----------



## ARCHON

pakistan has to learn that shots played through ground today have less chance of reaching boundary and has to look into chipping shot in the air and has to run fast between wickets.

also with the form bollinger, johnson and nannes looking deadly.

also like to see mohammad asif in action today..

expecting Pak would beat Australia today.


----------



## Evil Flare

My Sixth Sense is telling me something BAD abt Pakistan ... 

I think we''ll not win today


----------



## ARCHON

another six by raina.. this is what we call batting form.


----------



## ARCHON

yuvi gone
let a pathan come..


----------



## Frankenstein

I saw potential in some Afghans players, they were looking awesome in field specially the bowler name shakoor, he was looking destructive, only 6 runs given in two overs and a wicket too i guess, i think bad captaincy by Afgani captain he gave em only two overs


----------



## ARCHON

noor ali batted beautifully yesterday..they will make a good one day squad one day.


----------



## ARCHON

another six.. raw pathan power


----------



## aboutimeee

on my link im on 17.2 over is this wat ppl r getting on tv atm?


----------



## Super Falcon

Easier Said Than done Yuvraaaj Singh My Suggestion for you SA is not easy to beat it is not afghanistan


----------



## ARCHON

170 looking possible now..will that be enough is the gr8 question


----------



## ARCHON

Super Falcon said:


> Easier Said Than done Yuvraaaj Singh My Suggestion for you SA is not easy to beat it is not afghanistan



lets wait and see. who wins today and who doesnt.


----------



## Evil Flare

Raina Nailed it ...


25 of the over


----------



## ARCHON

200 now?? well maybe.


----------



## thebrownguy

Man.. thats some class hitting!!! Raina screwing Proteas!!!


----------



## ARCHON

yousuf gone..


----------



## Hyde

1 1 6 1 W 6 | 1 1wd 1 1 4 1 1 | 6 1 4 4 4 6 | 1

What a match this is turning out to be


----------



## thebrownguy

Pathan departs ..:-(


----------



## ARCHON

Dhoni in.. lets see if he repeats the sixes...


----------



## thebrownguy

Raina .. 100 .. well done!!!


----------



## ARCHON

raina a centurian its raining runs for raina


----------



## Evil Flare

Raina Passes 100 ...


Great


----------



## ARCHON

end of a wonderfull innings.. we are so proud of u.. gr8 innings ..


----------



## aboutimeee

wowww 100 doe him nice1


----------



## KillBill

good bowling by steyn in the penultinate over, dragged us back a bit :-(


----------



## ARCHON

186 it is.. brilliant India.. fantastic.. mind blowing..


----------



## Evil Flare

186 India


India Already win this Game ..

Congrats .


----------



## KillBill

186 looks a winning total on this slow track,but lets not forget that SA bat way too deep....


----------



## KillBill

75 runs in the last 5 overs 

positive effect of IPL?


----------



## ARCHON

Kallis is the one man to watch for 2nd top scorer in IPl behind the Legend and was consistent too.


----------



## ARCHON

OMG .. with that hairstyle Rameez Raja is looking like a rock star!!! LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra

raina only third batsman to hit 100.


----------



## Kinetic

India 186. *Suresh Raina* got first century for India in T20 and also the third person in the history of T20. Well done boy. 

Lets see, what South Africa can do.... they have very strong batting line up.......

Will be watching Pakistan vs Australia too...


----------



## ARCHON

Sheer brilliance. would like to see something similar from Pakistan number 3 Afridi today .

Go BOOOOM.. BOOOMMMM.......let the Aussies bleeed....


----------



## mrwarrior006

*@Aamir Zia*


> 186 India
> 
> 
> India Already win this Game ..
> 
> Congrats .



not yet brother

*this is SOUTH AFRICA*

one of the best


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Wow, All credit goes to Raina for 186 (186 - 101 = 85 by rest of the team) , What a inning.


----------



## shining eyes

> 186 India
> 
> 
> India Already win this Game ..
> 
> Congrats .


*
SA is not here to sell their "AALU CHOLAS"
they can chase 434 in an ODI why cant they chase this??*


----------



## mrwarrior006

*dekh lo bhayion CUP asia se jana nahi chayie

koi asia ka hin champ hona chayie*

---------- Post added at 08:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 PM ----------




> SA is not here to sell their "AALU CHOLAS"
> they can chase 434 in an ODI why cant they chase this??



kyun ki SA main allu chola nahi hota


----------



## Archie

shining eyes said:


> *
> SA is not here to sell their "AALU CHOLAS"
> they can chase 434 in an ODI why cant they chase this??*





mrwarrior006 said:


> *dekh lo bhayion CUP asia se jana nahi chayie
> 
> koi asia ka hin champ hona chayie*
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> kyun ki SA main allu chola nahi hota



Whats an ALLU CHOLA
CUP ASIA SAY NAHI JANA CHAHIYE TO AAP BATAO KI INDIA ,PAKISTAN KE BAAD AAP KIS KO SUPPORT KARTE HO
BANGLADESH , SRI LANKA YA AFGANISTAN


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Bas_tum_Pak said:


> Yes , he is Great Player. His Shot Slection & Timing is Very Good. I Love When he Hit Sixes. I Like His batting But he is Little Proudy



what you call proudy is attitude..and we dont see that as proudy because he can carry that attitude both on pitch and off pitch...and a guy who hits six sixes in an over deserves to hava that attitude...look the way he plays !!

infact his todays innings proved he's back to rythm....that should be reason to worry about for the other teams when they play against India..

BTW great performance by Raina...simply superb..


----------



## KillBill

shining eyes said:


> *
> SA is not here to sell their "AALU CHOLAS"
> they can chase 434 in an ODI why cant they chase this??*



Different tracks, different platform, different oppositions


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Ok an honest opinion....many might not agree....

when Raina was playing on 95 and Dhoni had the strike,for a moment I was frightened because I thought Dhoni would not rotate the strike ..remember Sachin's double century innings...I really did not want Raina to miss the century..


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Sa ............ 20/1..Pathan takes the wicket


----------



## Choppers

*SA 25/1 in 5 Overs*

Current Run rate: 5.00| Required Run rate:10.80
To win: SA needs 162 run(s) in 15 over(s)


----------



## ARCHON

boundaries have dried up!!!!


----------



## ARCHON

Brilliant captaincy.. Dhoni is rotating the bowlers very well.. what a leader he is...


----------



## aboutimeee

HitCric - Free Live Cricket on your PC, Live Cricket TV Channels | HitCric TV | Cric Channels | HitCric Show | HitCric Info 

im using this link atm


----------



## Evil Flare

shining eyes said:


> *
> SA is not here to sell their "AALU CHOLAS"
> they can chase 434 in an ODI why cant they chase this??*




There is no Gibbs & SA is out of form now days .. may be due to heavy drinking & Dancing


----------



## ARCHON

Aamir Zia said:


> There is no Gibbs & SA is out of form now days .. may be due to heavy drinking & Dancing



Gibbs is out of form even in IPL , otherwise all are in good nick. 

Its just that they have problems tackling the slow pitch and spin.. hope Pak does the same to Aussies.
Take a leaf out of Dhonis book and utilise the slowness of the pitch.


----------



## ARCHON

130 in 10 overs.. highly unlikely..


----------



## Choppers

*SA 57/1 in 10 Overs*

Current Run rate: 5.70| Required Run rate:13.00
To win: SA needs 130 run(s) in 10 over(s)


----------



## ARCHON

Required run rate now 14.2 

Why are they not going for an all out attacking mode?? match fixing?? huh??


----------



## ARCHON

Pak team in the ground watching the game closely.


----------



## ARCHON

Watching the game today i feel Saeed Ajmal and afridi will play a big role today. 
And its a good idea to have an extra spinner today.
Maybe Khalid Latif.


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Few Six are coming in later stage of the game.


----------



## Choppers

*SA 110/1 in 15 Overs*

Current Run rate: 7.33| Required Run rate:15.40
To win: SA needs 77 run(s) in 5 over(s)


----------



## ARCHON

biggest six still holds by salman butt... 92 meters ..incredible.


----------



## thebrownguy

Smith goes .. But Morkel will come .. :-(


----------



## ARCHON

Smith gone.. .


----------



## Choppers

SMITH OUT .............


----------



## thebrownguy

De Villiers?


----------



## ARCHON

Hope De villiars stays with his out of form status.


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Villiers has to do or out


----------



## Choppers

AB devillers has come


----------



## thebrownguy

These guys are giving a scare now ....


----------



## ARCHON

Kallis goes!!! much needed indeed..


----------



## Choppers

KAllis OUT>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## ARCHON

Morkel in.. big hitter.. lets see if he can clear regularly..


----------



## ARCHON

What a shot!!! a sixer..


----------



## Mirza Jatt

birdofprey said:


> biggest six still holds by salman butt... 92 meters ..incredible.



thats 94 meters..

followed by kallis and dhoni 92 meters...


----------



## ARCHON

nehra has taken the pivot role from Zaheer for sure!!!


----------



## ARCHON

44 from 2 overs


----------



## Choppers

GOOD OVER BY NEHRA


----------



## thebrownguy

Its over.... 2 overs 44 to win ... too much to ask ..


----------



## ARCHON

Pathan coming.. will it be a big over for SA????


----------



## Mirza Jatt

no Pathan is a very good bowler...not just any other bowler..


----------



## thebrownguy

104 m ... biggest 6 .. :-( ..


----------



## ARCHON

Salmans record broken 104 now the new record


----------



## Mirza Jatt

morkel 104 meters longest..takes over butt....


----------



## ARCHON

wicket!!!... another one goes


----------



## Choppers

MORKEL GONE>>>>>


----------



## ARCHON

Indian Jatt said:


> morkel 104 meters longest..takes over butt....



Thats a good difference of 10 meters .. hope somebody breaks it today itself.


----------



## ARCHON

25 from 7 balls. what a six!!!

---------- Post added at 09:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 PM ----------

scary !!! scaryy!!!!!

---------- Post added at 09:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 PM ----------

24 from last over.. hold ur breath


----------



## Mirza Jatt

boucher makes it touigh for India..


----------



## ARCHON

4 sixes?? 6 fours??


----------



## Mirza Jatt

24 reqd of 6 balls..vry much gettable


----------



## ARCHON

20 from 4..

still 4 sixes ?/ 5 fours??

---------- Post added at 09:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 PM ----------

Nehra having problems with the ball now!!!!

---------- Post added at 09:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 PM ----------

what a ball after getting hit by a ball in the balls!!!!


----------



## Choppers

INDIA WINS


----------



## ARCHON

what a catch!!!!!!!!!!! game over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Choppers

OUT>>>>>>>>>>>>>

---------- Post added at 10:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 PM ----------

CONGRATS INDIA>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## RiazHaq

Congrats to India! Good job against SA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCHON

India wins!!.. by 14 runs

now its YOUR turn Pakistan... to show what you are capable of.. get them boys!!! put the Aussie trash back in the bins.
Best of luck..


----------



## thebrownguy

India Win ....


----------



## Awesome

Good tight(ish) match.


----------



## thebrownguy

Well Go Pakistan.. Not that i support Pakistan always.. but I hate those Aussies!! Go punch some Kangaroos!!


----------



## LCA Tejas

India won the match, man I cant believe this


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

India Wins , Congrats


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Now Pakistan vs. australia...lets see, what happens..may the better team win..


----------



## thebrownguy

Pakistan has an excellent record in this format ... I feel they will do the task ...


----------



## Choppers

India are through through to the Super 8 stage with the comprehensive win


----------



## prodevelopment

great performances by Raina and Nehra. A good win.

Rooting for Pakistan against Australia. I support any team against Australia, except England.


----------



## KillBill

I am not too happy the way we won it. We should have won it with atleast a margin of 30 runs. We gave too many in the last 5.


----------



## thebrownguy

I feel going with spin is alright, but we need pace options too. We need Zaheer in and Piyush out!! But again Praveen was just used for 1 over .. Cant understand this!!


----------



## S.U.R.B.

CONGRATULATIONS TO INDIAN TEAM

NOW it's our turn to beat the Aussies


----------



## ARCHON

Will this points carried over to the super 8??


----------



## Mirza Jatt

I dont support any team between Pakistan and australia...just want the better playing team to win...

The only thing I want is to see is boom boom Afridi hitting sixes out of the ground..thats it !!


----------



## Kinetic

S.U.R.B. said:


> CONGRATULATION TO INDIAN TEAM
> 
> NOW it's our turn to beat the Aussies



All the best. Pakistan has a very strong team. 


I will be most happy if every team beat Aussies. Or at least India should beat them.


----------



## Dr.Evil

I Will support the Underdog Australia to win against Pakistan today.


----------



## LCA Tejas

After India, In cricket My next choice is Always Pakistan, Go there, Kick there A$$ and Lets meet in the Super 8..... Go Pakistan,Teach those Aussies A Lesson...


----------



## prodevelopment

birdofprey said:


> Will this points carried over to the super 8??



Nope. points will not be carried forward

----------------------------------------------------------

Ozzies batting first


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Dr.Evil said:


> I Will support the Underdog Australia to win against Pakistan today.



Just remove the word _*under*_ and then support them.It will make the match more interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LCA Tejas

Australia have won the toss and will bat first.


----------



## Dr.Evil

S.U.R.B. said:


> Just remove the word _*under*_ and then support them.It will make the match more interesting.



Lets see if you still have the same sense of humor after Australia beats Pakistan in the match.


----------



## ARCHON

Any good links to see online please!!!!!!!


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Ok...lets have a poll guys..who do you think will win today ??

pakistan or australia ??


----------



## ARCHON

Hope afridi dont hold to bad memories of the last match he played against Australia today. we need to see him going Mach 6.


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Dr.Evil said:


> Lets see if you still have the same sense of humor after Australia beats Pakistan in the match.



Don't worry man it's not super 8.


----------



## Evil Flare

LCA Tejas said:


> Australia have won the toss and will bat first.




Shittt MAN 

We cant Chase any Total .....


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Aamir Zia said:


> Shittt MAN
> 
> We cant Chase any Total .....



 you mean big totals ??


----------



## LCA Tejas

Aamir Zia said:


> Shittt MAN
> 
> We cant Chase any Total .....



You kidding?? The Kind of Powerful bowling attack you have, You will be left with no score to chase, Even If u give them a chance, Boom Boom Afridi Is there.... And Salman butt is there aswell


----------



## Frankenstein

Jus heard the pitch report, batsmen will have a hard time


----------



## Mirza Jatt

@Tejas - I think Butt is being over estimated...I like him though.
But yes I agree with Afridi..he is one man army ...
here I really think somone like younis Khan was a great strength to the team..


----------



## WAQAS119

me back,,,,,,,


and congrats to india.


----------



## ARCHON

Live links !!! anybody.....


----------



## Dr.Evil

Check this site

TeezCricket

Live Cricket Streams: Flash Link1


----------



## WAQAS119

please streaming link?????


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Frankenstein said:


> Jus heard the pitch report, batsmen will have a hard time





its the same pitch where south africa and India just made huge scores....and the pitch report said the surface is still good for batting.


----------



## ARCHON

Indias next match on May6th..possibly westindies/england


----------



## Mirza Jatt

WAQAS119 said:


> please streaming link?????



this is the best one...

Extracover.NET - Watch cricket live free

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

^that is a good link,,, thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LCA Tejas

Indian Jatt said:


> @Tejas - I think Butt is being over estimated...I like him though.
> But yes I agree with Afridi..he is one man army ...
> here I really think somone like younis Khan was a great strength to the team..



Hey never under estimate salman Butt, he plays according to the situation, he performed well Yesterday


----------



## WAQAS119

LCA Tejas said:


> Hey never under estimate salman Butt, he plays according to the situation, he performed well Yesterday



yeap, even though his T20 record may not be that good, but in recent Domestic RBS t20 cup he was excellent, and that form continued yesterday.

---------- Post added at 10:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 PM ----------

let see Warner wins in first 6 overs or Amir...


----------



## LCA Tejas

WAQAS119 said:


> yeap, even though his T20 record may not be that good, but in recent Domestic RBS t20 cup he was excellent, and that form continued yesterday.



Who cares about records, The Only thing which matters is his adaptability to that Pitch and Performance today, he Is going to be the trump Card....


----------



## aboutimeee

HitCric - Free Live Cricket on your PC, Live Cricket TV Channels | HitCric TV | Cric Channels | HitCric Show | HitCric Info


----------



## ARCHON

Indian Jatt said:


> this is the best one...
> 
> Extracover.NET - Watch cricket live free



Thanks for providing the best link available.. U rock!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LCA Tejas

Mohammad Aamer to Warner, *FOUR*, Warner strikes back immediately, dished up full and on leg stump and Warner flicked it past square leg for a boundary


----------



## Mirza Jatt

LCA Tejas said:


> Who cares about records, The Only thing which matters is his adaptability to that Pitch and Performance today, he Is going to be the trump Card....



No doubt SB is good ,but he is not a player who can do it everyday....thats the reason I mentioned Younis Khan...I liked that guy.


----------



## ARCHON

good over.. keep going..


----------



## WAQAS119

oh amazing move, Hafeez bowling 2nd over


----------



## fawwaxs

Australia have won the toss and will bat first. The teams line-up like this:

Australia 1 Shane Watson, 2 David Warner, 3 Michael Clarke (capt), 4 Cameron White, 5 David Hussey 6 Michael Hussey, 7 Brad Haddin (wk), 8 Steven Smith, 9 Mitchell Johnson, 10 Dirk Nannes, 11 Shaun Tait.

Pakistan 1 Salman Butt, 2 Kamran Akmal (wk), 3 Shahid Afridi (capt), 4 Abdul Razzaq, 5 Misbah-ul-Haq, 6 Mohammad Hafeez, 7 Umar Akmal, 8 Fawad Alam, 9 Mohammad Sami, 10 Mohammad Aamer, 11 Saeed Ajmal.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

what a six !!


----------



## prodevelopment

Md. Aamer seems to be quicker than what the speed gun is showing....


----------



## WAQAS119

Australia has a good start..


----------



## WAQAS119

Bad over by Hafeez.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Pakistan needs a wicket ..cause we have seen how the pitch will help the batsmen once they are set...


----------



## ARCHON

mohammad aamer bowling 3 overs in a row.. thats not a good sign


----------



## Mirza Jatt

48/0 after 5 overs....good start by australia..


----------



## Kinetic

birdofprey said:


> Indias next match on May6th..possibly westindies/england



No it will be *Sri Lanka*. 6th May Thursday 11 PM IST. 

Teach Aussies a lesson.


----------



## Fighter488

Indian Jatt said:


> this is the best one...
> 
> Extracover.NET - Watch cricket live free



Very good link!

thanks Bro

Fighter


----------



## BATMAN

Pakistan is already playing final with B team.
Missing.. shoaib malik, imran nazir and Mohammad Asif... could make big difference.
Looks like Zardari has handed over PCB to enimies of Pakistan.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

1st wicket down for australia...warner goes down.


----------



## WAQAS119

Yahoo,,,warner out


----------



## Hyde

Finally some sign of relief

First down for Australia

51/1 after 5.5 overs


----------



## Huda

yahoo


----------



## ARCHON

Fighter488 said:


> Very good link!
> 
> thanks Bro
> 
> Fighter



Its not working now.. after your thanks giving..


----------



## Hyde

you can go t www.KhanTV.Com

and

www.Cricpal.net


----------



## WAQAS119

that like afridi over...


----------



## Mirza Jatt

birdofprey said:


> Its not working now.. after your thanks giving..



just refresh the page twice..mind it..twice..it will work again..


----------



## WAQAS119

birdofprey said:


> Its not working now.. after your thanks giving..



it is working here..


----------



## WAQAS119

Yahoo,, 2nd down


----------



## Mirza Jatt

2nd wicket down


----------



## prodevelopment

Why is he insisting with Hafeez? Grrrrrrrr....


----------



## aboutimeee

2 downnnnnnnnn


----------



## ARCHON

2 gone!!!!


----------



## Hyde

Clarke Gone!!!!!!!!!!!

The gamble of afridi worked 

Hafeez got the wicket


----------



## WAQAS119

prodevelopment said:


> Why is he insisting with Hafeez? Grrrrrrrr....



because he has done this many time in domestic but this time it is not working.


----------



## Hyde

prodevelopment said:


> Why is he insisting with Hafeez? Grrrrrrrr....



That was a gamble and it worked 

Happens - when batsmen takes somebody lightly - The chances are mistakes increases too


----------



## ARCHON

Final score ... any predictions????


----------



## WAQAS119

160...........


----------



## Areesh

WTF.... Why shahid afridi is insisting on Hafeez? He is very expensive..


----------



## Mirza Jatt

nature of the pitch says..around 180.


----------



## Hyde

birdofprey said:


> Final score ... any predictions????



Depends for how long Watson is on the crease......... if say he survives for 20 overs - thats 200

If he gets out after 12 overs............ thats 160 - 180


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Shane watson is on fire..


----------



## WAQAS119

2 sixer in a row


----------



## WAQAS119

86/2 in 10 overs....

---------- Post added at 11:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 PM ----------

Pakistan need wickets.... to stop this run flow.


----------



## aboutimeee

looks like a big target is coming :/ 180??


----------



## Mirza Jatt

If Pakistan does not want a big total to chase..it needs watson's wicket before 15 overs.....we have all seen him in IPL..he is a very dangerous batsman


----------



## WAQAS119

few wickets required... but still a good over by afridi..


----------



## Hammy007

worthless captaincy, shahid is not giving chance to ajmal and razzak, and trying to finishing the hafeez spell and from ball one he is a disaster


----------



## ARCHON

100 up!!! .


----------



## WAQAS119

101 for 2 after 12


----------



## Awesome

Kya kar rahay ho tum log out nahi kara saktay?


----------



## Hyde

Watson as usual............. i hate him see playing against Pakistan

He is a real slogger - Improved dramatically and now a cancer to Pakistan when playing against us


----------



## WAQAS119

looks like 180 coming


----------



## ARCHON

Australia is going like what india did in the earlier game..


----------



## WAQAS119

Shane watson.....errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ARCHON

WAQAS119 said:


> looks like 180 coming



Btwn are u fine with the Indian ads coming in between the intervals??


----------



## WAQAS119

oh no,,, dropped


----------



## Mirza Jatt

guys run rate is more than 9/over..if watson is not dismissed now,then Pakista should be ready to chase more than 200..


----------



## James007

in any condition pak will go to super 8,whether loose or win


----------



## Evil Flare

Poor Captaincy by Shahid 

Look what Hafeez Did ...

Australia will go for 180 to 200 .. & we are pretty bad in Chasing ..


----------



## ARCHON

dropped.. what the hell is happening??


----------



## WAQAS119

birdofprey said:


> Btwn are u fine with the Indian ads coming in between the intervals??



whenever a bit sexy ad comes i turn to defence.pk....lol


----------



## Mirza Jatt

WAQAS119 said:


> whenever a bit sexy ad comes i turn to defence.pk....lol



 just the opposite..


----------



## WAQAS119

This chase will give a Pakistan good practice for super 8

---------- Post added at 11:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 PM ----------

133 in 15 overs


----------



## SummerWine

Mr. BUTT or Butter fingers....WTH???

A little early to start criticism but the way boys are playing....i mean no real effort was seen by the skipper to contain runs....and the fielding....doesnt look like number one team against number 9 ranked team.....

And on top of sll this.......Dam geo tv....showing ads ads ads


----------



## WAQAS119

add 50 more to it


----------



## KillBill

very poor fielding effort by pakistani players


----------



## Dr.Evil

Terrible fielding - Pak has to pull up their socks else they are will be facing a huge total today.


----------



## thebrownguy

Indian jatt, your link has screwed up my studies.:-( .. What a shot!!!!1 David Hussey!!


----------



## WAQAS119

Indian Jatt said:


> just the opposite..


----------



## ARCHON

ive told u guys, in these conditions u need bowler with brains like mohammad asif.. gosh missing him..


----------



## James007

180+ is sure


----------



## Mirza Jatt

thebrownguy said:


> Indian jatt, your link has screwed up my studies.:-( .. What a shot!!!!1 David Hussey!!



lol.. studies are just a waste of time....concentrate on the game ...


----------



## WAQAS119

thebrownguy said:


> Indian jatt, your link has screwed up my studies.:-( .. What a shot!!!!1 David Hussey!!



wht kind of studies


----------



## Mirza Jatt

guys its raining sixes..


----------



## WAQAS119

sami

total is now 200


----------



## Dr.Evil

Brilliant over for Australia 28 Runs this over


----------



## Skies

Asim Aquil said:


> Kya kar rahay ho tum log out nahi kara saktay?



I think it is the most difficult to get the wickets of Aus than others.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

undoubtedly more than 200.....


----------



## ARCHON

6s are raining now!!!


----------



## WAQAS119

David Hussey out


----------



## Mirza Jatt

brilliant batting by Knight rider man...53 of just 29 balls..I like this guy..David Hussey..very cool minded


----------



## thebrownguy

WAQAS119 said:


> wht kind of studies



Masters ..RE Mgmt ... Exam hai kal ..


----------



## WAQAS119

WATSON out


----------



## Mirza Jatt

4 down..but too late


----------



## WAQAS119

thebrownguy said:


> Masters ..RE Mgmt ... Exam hai kal ..



lol,,, than what are you doing here,,,,

leave computer and study


----------



## mrwarrior006

looks like pakistan would be chasing 200+score

if then the akmal brothers and afridi and razzaq will need to come good


----------



## WAQAS119

now after watson total score will be squeezed to 185-90


----------



## Mirza Jatt

WAQAS119 said:


> now after watson total score will be squeezed to 185-90



no.I think watson has done his job....still they will reach 200.


----------



## Huda

WAQAS119 said:


> lol,,, than what are you doing here,,,,
> 
> leave computer and study



nhi nhi koi baat nhi kal paper may match k questions ayege 
preparation krne do bhi inko


----------



## thebrownguy

Its not too late. Much needed!! The damage could have been worst. This should slow the Kangaroos!!


----------



## thebrownguy

WAQAS119 said:


> lol,,, than what are you doing here,,,,
> 
> leave computer and study



M doing that !! Good advice !! Later!!


----------



## Mirza Jatt

@brownguy - all the best for ur exams


----------



## WAQAS119

thebrownguy said:


> M doing that !! Good advice !! Later!!



later!!!!

than you have to drink lots and lots of coffee...


----------



## WAQAS119

huda said:


> nhi nhi koi baat nhi kal paper may match k questions ayege
> preparation krne do bhi inko



lol,,,

Multiple Choice Question.

pick up 18th over,

options:
1) 1,4,2,1,6,1
2) W,W,W,0,4,1
3) 1,2,2,4,0,W


----------



## Dr.Evil

Why ain't Razzak bowling today ?


----------



## ARCHON

sami on a hatrick


----------



## Mirza Jatt

misses the hatrick but still 3 consecutive wickets


----------



## ARCHON

ohh missed... well its good if the score stays below 200 for psychological reasons


----------



## Huda

birdofprey said:


> sami on a hatrick



not sami 
amir


----------



## WAQAS119

check this team spirit.

Videos Posted by Afghans Can Reach 2 Million before any other Nationality: Team Spirit lol | Facebook


----------



## Mirza Jatt

run out by akmal


----------



## Evil Flare

WTF

4 Outs on 4 Balls



I just Noticed that I Crossed 1000 Post barrier


----------



## ARCHON

4 in 4 balls???? amazing!!!!


----------



## Dr.Evil

What the Xuck is australia doing the last over.


----------



## WAQAS119

4 consecutive wickets....


----------



## leonblack08

4 wickets in 4 balls !!!


*@Amir Zia*

Congrats...

Me just reached 2400

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

*4 Wickets on 4 balls* 

Thats 2 wickets for Aamir and 2 run outs


----------



## WAQAS119

no run in last over so far


----------



## Evil Flare

WTF Again 


WTF is this


5 Wickets in the Over







Australia All Out 

5 Wicket Maiden I think its a Record


----------



## Mirza Jatt

5 wickets in last over


----------



## ARCHON

5 in 5 world record????


----------



## WAQAS119

5 wickets in an over and a maiden over,,,,lol could be a record

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

*Mohammad Aamir Strikes

5 wickets in 1 over - Maiden over

3 wickets goes to Mohammad Aamir 2 Run out*


----------



## leonblack08

That's 5 in an over!!!


----------



## prodevelopment

un-freaking-believable....


----------



## Hasnain2009

lol....5 wickets in one over...lovely yorkers by Amir


----------



## Awesome

ek baat sabit hogai, Pakistani baray ajeeb khilari hain.

5 wickets in one over. That must be some sort of a T20 record.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCHON

still a big total ..

predictions please!!!!!


----------



## WAQAS119

191,,, hard chase it will be


----------



## Dr.Evil

But still 191 Runs should be more than enough to win for Australia.

Pakistan has to bat out of their skins to have any chance.


----------



## Awesome

Aadhi team out kar gaya. Pehle kardeta toh kya jaata tha iska

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

WAQAS119 said:


> 191,,, hard chase it will be




Hard ?


I think we already Lost this Match but we are still in Super 8's


----------



## Awesome

birdofprey said:


> still a big total ..
> 
> predictions please!!!!!


Very hard, Pakistan just doesn't have the batting depth to handle scores of more than 160. 

Moreover it puts their Super8 chances in jeopardy as run rate would drop after a 20-30 run defeat below that of the Bangladeshis. Then they just have to score a win.


----------



## aboutimeee

wwwwow lol nice1 y couldnt we do it b4 

can some1 give me a link plz mine 1 is lagging thnx


----------



## WAQAS119

Aamir Zia said:


> Hard ?
> 
> 
> I think we already Lost this Match but we are still in Super 8's



Pakistan team is quite merculious, no one can predict what can happen..


----------



## fawwaxs

Amazing last over of the inning...Aus lost 5 wickets ...4 in a row ... 3 wkts by Mohammad Amir 2 Run outs. To win Pakistan need 192 in 20 overs.....Not an easy chase!!!


----------



## Evil Flare

Asim Aquil said:


> Very hard, Pakistan just doesn't have the batting depth to handle scores of more than 160.
> 
> Moreover it puts their Super8 chances in jeopardy as run rate would drop after a 20-30 run defeat below that of the Bangladeshis. Then they just have to score a win.




We already Beat Bangladesh ... they have to Beat Australia then run rate will matter ...


----------



## WAQAS119

aboutimeee said:


> wwwwow lol nice1 y couldnt we do it b4
> 
> can some1 give me a link plz mine 1 is lagging thnx



Extracover.NET - Watch cricket live free


----------



## Huda

birdofprey said:


> still a big total ..
> 
> predictions please!!!!!




prediction for pakistan thats a biggest joke
bcz pakistanis can do anything even last movement per bhi


----------



## WAQAS119

check out Shaun Tait

Waqas Ahmad Khan | Facebook


----------



## aboutimeee

WAQAS119 said:


> Extracover.NET - Watch cricket live free



every1 is saying is a good link but is not working 4 me here in the UK :/


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

One catch drop cost Pakistan 27 runs and Sami a wicket


----------



## WAQAS119

Pakistan starting,,,


----------



## Awesome

Aamir Zia said:


> We already Beat Bangladesh ... they have to Beat Australia then run rate will matter ...


Pakistan ka agar rate kharab hoga, toh Australia jaan ke bhi haar jayega.


----------



## aboutimeee

oh my daysss man wtf


----------



## Dr.Evil

One wicket down, Good work Nannes , Kamran Akmal Gone.


----------



## WAQAS119

1st down


----------



## ARCHON

kamran gone


----------



## WAQAS119

good start by Hafeez


----------



## WAQAS119

why speed is shown here????


----------



## Choppers

Go Aussies Go


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Choppers said:


> Go Aussies Go



What if this win will make them to play India


----------



## WAQAS119

Choppers said:


> Go Aussies Go



whatever the case may be Pakistan gona move to super 8 ...



INSHAALLAH


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

WAQAS119 said:


> whatever the case may be Pakistan gona move to super 8 ...
> 
> 
> 
> INSHAALLAH



What if Bangladesh wins from Australia


----------



## Choppers

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> What if this win will make them to play India



Actually I meant Go Aussies Go Out of the Tournament.


----------



## WAQAS119

Choppers said:


> Go Aussies Go



you will be remembering Yuvraj's dance on Pakistan loss to Srilanka....

Than you all know what happened.


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Choppers said:


> Actually I meant Go Aussies Go Out of the Tournament.



Good one


----------



## WAQAS119

good batting Salman....


----------



## Hyde

3 Nice strokes from Butt in the last over.............

Pakistan 28/1 after 3 overs


----------



## aboutimeee

nooooooooooooooooooo 2nd down


----------



## Hutchroy

*Pakistan being T-20 Champions will surely beat Australia*​


----------



## Dr.Evil

Salman Butt Out.


----------



## WAQAS119

2 down


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Salam Butt out .................


----------



## BATMAN

any streaming link??


----------



## Dr.Evil

BATMAN said:


> any streaming link??



Extracover.NET - Watch cricket live free


----------



## Dr.Evil

3rd Wicket Down.


----------



## aboutimeee

3 down, ok forget it now


----------



## WAQAS119

only four runs in this over


----------



## ARCHON

ohh Pakistan in deep trouble..


----------



## KillBill

3 down 

this way i feel i can sleep early tonight


----------



## WAQAS119

bye bye me leaving


----------



## karan.1970

hey.. never say done till really done.. just takes a couple of good overs...


----------



## Hyde

i don't know why but i was telling somebody u never know about Pakistan - they can be 100/0 after 10 overs and collapse at 120 or 40/4 and then Razzaq like player stands and hit couple of sixes and eventually wins the match for us 

and now it seemed like my words are transforming into reality 

Lets hope for the best peoples - don't disappointed like that


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Its not Pakistan's day  but run rate is veryyyy important, Pakistan should play till the end , its cricket any thing happen in Australia Bangladesh game, why to take a chance.


----------



## fas

MyP2P.eu :: Test/Odi\'s - Australia vs. Pakistan

streaming links.


----------



## aboutimeee

6


----------



## ARCHON

off topic.. an interesting debate going on in NDTV with shahrukh and zakir naik regarding moderate Muslim called breaking the stereotype


----------



## Hammy007

look at misbah how beautifully he plays esp for a target of 190 in 20 ovs


----------



## Evil Flare

You Guys still here 


Get out of here & Goto Sleep ... 

2 days Holidays are enough


Ab kal kaam per bhi jaana hai ...


----------



## aboutimeee

afridi better not piss me of today :/


----------



## Kinshuk

still anybody's game. Don't loose hope or discard the team like this. 

Regards,
KS


----------



## ARCHON

boom boom time it is


----------



## aboutimeee

dammmmmmm 
afridi gone :/


----------



## Hyde

Afridi Gone.............. mera dil keh raha thaa ke is ball pe Afridi bhi out ho jayen ge


----------



## Choppers

AFRIDI GONE>>>>>>>>>


----------



## ARCHON

boom boom gone


----------



## Choppers

Misbah abhi bhi hai Doston....


----------



## LCA Tejas

Pakistan require another 73 runs with 5 wickets and 33 balls remaining


----------



## Dr.Evil

Razzak gone


----------



## Choppers

self delete............................


----------



## ARCHON

Razzak also departs.. its over now!!!


----------



## LCA Tejas

Choppers said:


> misbah gone too...



You kidding? hes standing right there in the middle


----------



## AliFarooq

^^^
hes gone


----------



## Choppers

LCA Tejas said:


> You kidding? hes standing right there in the middle


Anyways he is gone


----------



## notsuperstitious

Its over now!


----------



## AliFarooq

wt happens if bangladesh wins?


----------



## Choppers

Another gone...............


----------



## LCA Tejas

Choppers said:


> Anyways he is gone



man, show me Your tongue 

---------- Post added at 02:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 AM ----------




AliFarooq said:


> wt happens if bangladesh wins?



Will see the run rate.....


----------



## shining eyes

MISSION IMMPOSSIBLE BOSS BAn cant win cz do you see the bowling of australia?
Are you sure BAN can??????????????


----------



## shining eyes

WELL fought PAKISTAN
Win and lose is a part of the game 
learn from your mistakes specially afridi and his decisions 
..............
BETTER LUCK NEXT TIME


----------



## aboutimeee

oh well....


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

We Lost ,  

Afridi's Decisions were Not Good.

One Good Thing was 5 wickets in Last Over of Australia Inning.


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Well one catch drop aaaaaaaaa Buttttttt , Pakistan lost with that drop else 27 in one over had never happened.


----------



## aboutimeee

i always like when bangladesh but not now hope u guys lose ;P


----------



## Locked

Pakistani Cricket Team is a catastrophe....wait.....whole Pakistan in Sports is a catastrophe now

Pak Hockey Team, Pak football, Pak Olympics, Pak Cricket.....

F-A-I-L-U-R-E 


And Mohd Hafeez is a total failure dudes, what did this beginner do today?


----------



## Hyde

*We did not lose the match - Australia defeated us​*
Overall i am satisfied with our performance 

Afridi just need to improve his decision making - He should not have given the ball to Hafeez after first or third over and rather give the ball to Razzaq

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SummerWine

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> Well one catch drop aaaaaaaaa Buttttttt , Pakistan lost with that drop else 27 in one over had never happened.



AGREED

BUTT has cemented his place for next games due to his batting against Bdesh 

He has to drop catches.....he just cant avoid it


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Koi baat nahe....

Don't worry Afridi will get in to grooves soon.

Some mistakes....Hope they don't repeat them.

Btw Razzak was a mere spectator today.


----------



## Hyde

Aussies may lose the match deliberately to ensure exit for Pakistan 

Lets hope they play their natural game and beat Bangladesh


----------



## aboutimeee

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> Well one catch drop aaaaaaaaa Buttttttt , Pakistan lost with that drop else 27 in one over had never happened.



will pakistan EVER learn how to field??


----------



## ARCHON

wish asif was in the team. This slow pitch suits him .. its about pace control and deception. 

Also razzaq was a mere spectator, not used. atleast should have given an over when hafeez was hit all over the park.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Choppers

Now Pakistanis want Bangladesh to Lose against Aussies.

But I Always Support a SOUTH ASIAN team against Aussies.


----------



## ARCHON

Zaki said:


> Aussies may lose the match deliberately to ensure exit for Pakistan
> 
> Lets hope they play their natural game and beat Bangladesh



Aussies are aggressive and abusive, but are professionals.

so i dont think its a possible option.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SummerWine

Zaki said:


> Aussies may lose the match deliberately to ensure exit for Pakistan
> 
> Lets hope they play their natural game and beat Bangladesh



even if they lose ....any idea how would the run rates work?


----------



## Choppers

Zaki said:


> Aussies may lose the match deliberately to ensure exit for Pakistan
> 
> Lets hope they play their natural game and beat Bangladesh



I don't think Aussies fear pakistan.


----------



## Dr.Evil

S.U.R.B. said:


> Koi baat nahe....
> 
> Don't worry Afridi will get in to grooves soon.
> 
> Some mistakes....Hope they don't repeat them.
> 
> Btw Razzak was a mere spectator today.



Hey

Dog Beat the pakistani team today 

I supported the underdog Aussies and they have won.


----------



## Hammy007

indians are happy, make them as happy as they were 2 yrs ago


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Zaki said:


> Aussies may lose the match deliberately to ensure exit for Pakistan
> 
> Lets hope they play their natural game and beat Bangladesh



Then all three will have 2 points and even Aussies will be in trouble so they won't take the risk.


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Choppers said:


> I don't think Aussies fear pakistan.



Yeah it's just when they (Pakistan) reach the finals they become more fearful.

Never mind usual WC stuff from Pakistan.


----------



## Choppers

@HAMMY
I will always support a SOUTH ASIAN TEAM ....


----------



## SummerWine

indians are celebrating on the blogs.....and on side chat channels of live streaming links....


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Dr.Evil said:


> Hey
> 
> Dog Beat the pakistani team today
> 
> I supported the underdog Aussies and they have won.



Doc. don't worry we have the vaccine for rabies.

It won't take too long to Boom Boom again.


----------



## Hyde

@ Birdofprey

Anything is possible in this world Sir........ Aussies wouldn't want to see defending champions claiming the title once again - I think Aussies and Windies are the only team who were successfully able to defend their titles.



SummerWine said:


> even if they lose ....any idea how would the run rates work?



Well Aussies has defeated us with wide margin of 34 runs and we defeated Bangladesh with 21 runs. Still not bad. Now bangladesh will have to create even more gap to ensure they advanced to next level.

It also depends how much each team scores and in how many overs the opponent team is able to win. We will work out later on.

The way Pakistan has played both matches looks like Aussies are 80&#37; in the super 8.... Pakistan 15% and 5% chances are left for Bangladesh



Choppers said:


> I don't think Aussies fear pakistan.


Overall we have a better performance in T20 than any other team in the World. The numbers do count - we have defeated them before so they must be little worried about that too

And the clear proof is apparent in Aussies batting - they were hitting all over the ground to ensure they can get a safe target + fielding was awesome otherwise they may have become little lazy if they were taking us lightly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Evil

Good Luck Pak Team, Lets hope to see Pak team in the next stage of the game.


----------



## Hyde

Locked said:


> I'm sure the Indians r happy abt the loss of Pakistan and will take an extra big cup of cow piss.



Sorry Locked didn't like your post

*Post reported* - no need to react Indian members please - stick on topic


----------



## Ingis

Maybe if Pakistanis had played in IPL, they wouldve got experience and skills to beat Oz.

It is still early tournament phase. Lets see. Pakistan can definitely bounce back.


----------



## Hyde

Ingis said:


> Maybe if Pakistanis had played in IPL, they wouldve got experience and skills to beat Oz.
> 
> It is still early tournament phase. Lets see.


IPL is not a method to learn about T20 cricket

IPL is all about Money and nothing else

Last year Pakistan did not play IPL and won the world cup - India played IPL and were exit from the first round

IPL is good for nothing


----------



## Locked

Pakistan fails at sports


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

SummerWine said:


> indians are celebrating on the blogs.....and on side chat channels of live streaming links....



Its natural , well if they lost in the next matches many from Pakistan will do the same.


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Locked said:


> Pakistan fails at sports



Pakistan is the defending Chap of this World Cup


----------



## Locked

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> Pakistan is the defending Chap of this World Cup



Well, they didn't play like one today


----------



## Ingis

Zaki said:


> IPL is not a method to learn about T20 cricket
> 
> IPL is all about Money and nothing else
> 
> Last year Pakistan did not play IPL and won the world cup - India played IPL and were exit from the first round
> 
> IPL is good for nothing



No man. Some good quality cricket was played in IPL. We found so many bright young stars like Murali Vijay.

Anyways, lets see. Pakistan are still through to Super 8 'coz to expect Bangladesh to beat Oz is just silly.


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Locked said:


> Well, they didn't play like one today



The cricket world calls them unpredictable team


----------



## Hyde

Locked said:


> Well, they didn't play like one today



We did play like the champions - it was just like Aussies proved to be better team for today......... we did not lose in humiliation. We were able to score around 160 in response which is a good score in T20.

Plus we too had some moments to enjoy and where you could see Pakistan may take the match away - For example when Afridi and Misbah were on crease - they were playing good 

And last but not least - The last over by Mohammad Amir can only come from a quality team and not minnows like Zimbabwe or Afghanistan


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Zaki said:


> We did play like the champions - it was just like Aussies proved to be better team for today......... we did not lose in humiliation. We were able to score around 160 in response which is a good score in T20.
> 
> Plus we too had some moments to enjoy and where you could see Pakistan may take the match away - For example when Afridi and Misbah were on crease - they were playing good
> 
> And last but not least - The last over by Mohammad can only come from a quality team and not minnows like Zimbabwe or Afghanistan



Just one catch drop of the guy who hit 4 sixes in the next over took the match away , Butttttttttttttt


----------



## Locked

Butt isn't able to move his butt properlyon the field

Every team in the world got one player in its squad,where u can be sure, he will score sth (Kallis SA, Watson AUS,Gayle WI), but it is always a lottery with Pak batting

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SSGPA1

3 catches were dropped (2 by Misbah and 1 by Salman). Kamran Akmal missed run out opp.

These all things count, bowlers become disoriented when catches are dropped and that is what happened. Fawad Alam should have been tried instead of Hafeez or Sami.

Thank God this will not stop Pakistan from going to the next round. I hope Afridi would learn some lessons today.

---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------

Hatts off to Raina for the century. It was a delight to watch him bat today!


----------



## rubyjackass

So India and Pakistan won't face each other till the semi-finals? Interesting.


----------



## James007

rubyjackass said:


> So India and Pakistan won't face each other till the semi-finals? Interesting.



its gud for this website


----------



## prodevelopment

I really hope this thread crosses the post count of Shoib-Sania thread.......


----------



## Jazzbot

ok butt's butt was stuck yesterday lol.. hopefully it will be fixed till next game, if we are through..


----------



## gogbot

Points table , updated as of the Mar 3rd

Group A

Team---------- P	W	L	NR	PTS	NRR
Australia-------1	1	0	0	2	1.70
Pakistan--------2	1	1	0	2	-0.325
Bangladesh-----1	0	1	0	0 -1.05

Group B

Team-----------P	W	L	NR	PTS	NRR
New Zealand----1	1	0	0	2 0.258
Sri Lanka--------1	0	1	0	0	-0.258
Zimbabwe-------0	0	0	0	0	0

Group C

Team----------P	W	L	NR	PTS	NRR
India-----------2	2	0	0	4 1.495
South Africa---1	0	1	0	0	-0.70
Afghanistan----1	0	1	0	0	-2.07

Group D

Team----------P	W	L	NR	PTS	NRR
West Indies----1	1	0	0	2	3.50
Ireland---------1	0	1	0	0	-3.50
England--------0	0	0	0	0 0

_____________________________________________________________


----------



## fawwaxs

Aamer delivers five-wicket maiden 

There was a bizarre finish to the Australia innings as five wickets fell for no runs in the final over, from Pakistan's left-arm quick Mohammad Aamer during their Group A match at the Beausejour Stadium, St. Lucia.



Brad Haddin was caught off the first ball, Mitchell Johnson clean bowled off the second with both Michael Hussey and Steven Smith run out by direct hits from wicketkeeper Kamran Akmal as they tried to run byes. Tait survived the fifth ball but was bowled off the last for nought. Aamer finished with three for 23 from his four overs.



Aamer's feat is yet another bowling record for Pakistan in Twenty20 internationals and prompted former Australian captain Ian Chappell to say, I don't think I'll get over saying 'five-wicket maiden', ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harish

Our bowlers made heavy weather of it in the end. Should have been a much bigger win than what it finally was.


----------



## SummerWine

well last nigth defeat was expected after the way "boys" were seen playing against Bangladesh.

Afridi is a a new captain and should not be over crticised for some of his decisions such as not playing Asif, bowling Hafeez and persisting with him depite he was geting hit all over and for Salman Butt.

I still feel Fawad Alam was a misfit. People have been asking questions about Razzaq's role in yesterdays' game. I say Razzaq is a Big Match Winner and he is a much better choice than Alam, who is in the team for what reason??? Please someone enlighten me what is the game of Alam that he makes it to every touring part and in all formats of the game..


----------



## Pak123

SummerWine said:


> well last nigth defeat was expected after the way "boys" were seen playing against Bangladesh.
> 
> Afridi is a a new captain and should not be over crticised for some of his decisions such as not playing Asif, bowling Hafeez and persisting with him depite he was geting hit all over and for Salman Butt.
> 
> I still feel Fawad Alam was a misfit. People have been asking questions about Razzaq's role in yesterdays' game. I say Razzaq is a Big Match Winner and he is a much better choice than Alam, who is in the team for what reason??? Please someone enlighten me what is the game of Alam that he makes it to every touring part and in all formats of the game..



very simple "parchi"


----------



## ARCHON

Guys,, expecting support for srilanka in todays game!!!


----------



## ARCHON

Sri Lanka's chances at the World Twenty20 have suffered a huge blow after offspinner Muttiah Muralitharan was ruled out of the tournament with a groin injury. He has been advised two to three weeks rest, and a replacement is yet to be named


----------



## mrwarrior006

*wat if afghans beat south africa*


----------



## Manav

Injured Murali out of World Twenty20 | Cricket News | ICC World Twenty20 2010 | Cricinfo.com
*Injured Murali out of World Twenty20*
Cricinfo staff
May 3, 2010

Sri Lanka's chances at the World Twenty20 have suffered a huge blow after offspinner Muttiah Muralitharan was ruled out of the tournament with a groin injury. He has been advised two to three weeks' rest, and a replacement is yet to be named. 

Murali, who is also the team's vice captain, was injured during Friday's opening match against New Zealand in Guyana, which Sri Lanka lost by two wickets. "Clinical tests revealed a grade one strain of his right adductor muscle," team physiotherapist Tommy Simsek said in a statement released by Sri Lanka Cricket in Colombo.


----------



## Manav

mrwarrior006 said:


> *wat if afghans beat south africa*



Then Afgan player replace all SA player in next IPL


----------



## Indiarox

Manav said:


> Then Afgan player replace all SA player in next IPL


Bangalore team will look all Afghani lol lol


----------



## ARCHON

RAINAS CLASSIC INNINGS!!!!


----------



## MZUBAIR

We lost against Aussies.......there were 5 major reasons

1) wrong use of Hafeez in initial overs. Abdul Razzaq was batter choice to bowl in early overs.
2) Butt dropped catch as he always do, he is one of the worse fielder Pakistan have.
3) Not a single over bowled by Razzaq.

(May be u guys remeber that in last T20 Razzaq joined Pakistan team in the middle of the series when he played his first game against Newzealand in super 8 and got 2 important wickets (McCullum , Guptill) in 3.3 overs and gave only 17 runs )

4) Hafeez and Sami bowled extremely poor in their spells 
5) There is an unidentified role of * Fawad Alam *

But no need to lose hopes....as Pakistan also lost against England in group matchs and won against Netherlands.


----------



## aanshu001

fawwaxs said:


> Aamer delivers five-wicket maiden
> 
> There was a bizarre finish to the Australia innings as five wickets fell for no runs in the final over, from Pakistan's left-arm quick Mohammad Aamer during their Group A match at the Beausejour Stadium, St. Lucia.
> 
> 
> 
> Brad Haddin was caught off the first ball, Mitchell Johnson clean bowled off the second with both Michael Hussey and Steven Smith run out by direct hits from wicketkeeper Kamran Akmal as they tried to run byes. Tait survived the fifth ball but was bowled off the last for nought. Aamer finished with three for 23 from his four overs.
> 
> 
> 
> Aamer's feat is yet another bowling record for Pakistan in Twenty20 internationals and prompted former Australian captain Ian Chappell to say, I don't think I'll get over saying 'five-wicket maiden', ever.




Sir this is three wicket maiden for Amer and five wicket for the team, just wondering if it would had came some were near 12th or 13th over. 

Any way the way Amer move the ball as he will grow bit stronger and add some yards more it need balls to face his balls.


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## su-47

Win or loss, Pak did set a world record yesterday....for the best over EVER in T20. I would rate that last over on par with Yuvraj's 6 sixes. 

Had that over come anytime before Hussey took Pak bowlers to the cleaners, the effect would have been incredible. Australia could have been restricted to below 160 and Pak could have won.

Really unfortunate that it didnt make a difference to the outcome. But good news is that aamer can take that confidence with him into the next game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

welll i have a question mark on afridi's captaincy when hafeez was getting hammering why he did not changed him and when sami bowled his first over for 7 runs why he dident continued with him and why razzaque never bowled than why you play him as all rounder better play a batsman and why you bringed ajmal tooo late why keep giving juicy bowlers to feed aussies and i dont seee any place for hafeez and sami in the team for sure i hope asif will be back and also khalid latif


----------



## SummerWine

Super Falcon said:


> welll i have a question mark on afridi's captaincy when hafeez was getting hammering why he did not changed him and when sami bowled his first over for 7 runs why he dident continued with him and why razzaque never bowled than why you play him as all rounder better play a batsman and why you bringed ajmal tooo late why keep giving juicy bowlers to feed aussies and i dont seee any place for hafeez and sami in the team for sure i hope asif will be back and also khalid latif



Same questions went through my mind. It was almost the same way in which Pak was getting hammering from Bdesh batters and it was just by Ashraful's own mistake that he threw his wicket. Otherwise Afridi did not look like he would go over the top of situation and change any thing like field placing and bowling wtc....

When Hafeez started getting smacked all over, Afridi once again did not do anything as he would have been confident that the game plan they have set would work automatically. Which obvioulsy didnt.

But having said so much about it. The bottom line is : Had mr butterfingers Salman Butt held on to an easy catch, Sami wouldnt have been hit for 4 sixes in one over, which basically took the game totally away from us. 

Hope for a better show in the next round....


----------



## Nemesis

Pakistan lost against Australia because they simply played better than them on that day. It happens sometimes. The result doesn't matter, we'll see if the Australian team maintains their form in the Super 8s. If they do, India has a serious challenge on its hands.


----------



## SummerWine

Nemesis said:


> Pakistan lost against Australia because they simply played better than them on that day. It happens sometimes. The result doesn't matter, we'll see if the Australian team maintains their form in the Super 8s. If they do, India has a serious challenge on its hands.



Do you condsider only Aussies as serious challenge?


----------



## TheWarriorIndian

SummerWine said:


> Do you condsider only Aussies as serious challenge?



Nah, I would say, watch out for pakistan, as they are un predictable.... Aussies are tough but pakistan is tougher


----------



## su-47

Hey another centurion! Mahela Jayawardene hit a century against Zim today! Sri Lanka made 173/7.

But ti looks like the effort might be in vain. Its raining cats and dogs out there. And if Zim beats NZ or that match also rains out, SL will be kicked out


----------



## sirius

^^sl won by 14 runs d/l method


----------



## WAQAS119

sirius said:


> ^^sl won by 14 runs d/l method



looks like trouble is waiting for Srilanka if zimbabve wins its other match. Run rate of srilanka is bad.

---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 PM ----------

West Indies won the toss


----------



## Imran Khan

who many &#37; chances of win pakistan?i think we have to kiss our old cup .i personaly like to win by sri lanka so all asian super powers have cups next BD .lol


----------



## WAQAS119

Imran Khan said:


> who many &#37; chances of win pakistan?i think we have to kiss our old cup .i personaly like to win by sri lanka so all asian super powers have cups next BD .lol



can't say anything about Pakistan,, so so unpredictable.

keep praying that they shock the world as they did last year.


----------



## Imran Khan

WAQAS119 said:


> can't say anything about Pakistan,, so so unpredictable.
> 
> keep praying that they shock the world as they did last year.



why you take it seriusly yaar pakistan is great country now giving chance to others for win we lose from school team in prectise match


----------



## deckingraj

SummerWine said:


> Do you condsider only Aussies as serious challenge?



Given the form they are in I have no doubt that they are going to be a most potent opponent...Yes Pakistan team is unpredictable but what i know about Aussies is that they are consistent...In case they continued the form they are in it is very difficult to beat them as they tend to manage pressure far better than South Asian teams...


----------



## sirius

> looks like trouble is waiting for Srilanka if zimbabve wins its other match. Run rate of srilanka is bad.



Teams Net RR
Sri Lanka *+0.355*
New Zealand +0.258
Zimbabwe *-2.800*
SL is in ...even if NZL lose against ZIM,they wont lose that badly


----------



## WAQAS119

sirius said:


> Teams Net RR
> Sri Lanka *+0.355*



how they have such a huge run rate because they won by only 14 run,, and lost their 1st match.


----------



## sirius

Eng 66/2 6.3 overs...we are heading for another huge score if England keeps its wickets intact
. 
.

*We know better than anyone it's not how you start it's how you finish*
South Africa captain Graeme Smith deadpans after defeat to India in their opening World Twenty20 match 
great attitude shown by the south african captain..


----------



## sirius

WAQAS119 said:


> how they have such a huge run rate because they won by only 14 run,, and lost their 1st match.



0.355 is not that huge...but chances of Zim qualifying are less than 5%


----------



## WAQAS119

sirius said:


> 0.355 is not that huge...but chances of Zim qualifying are less than 5%



i mean huge in comparison to the only 14 run victory.


----------



## Evil Flare

West Indies were Doing Great but rain comes


----------



## Areesh

Aamir Zia said:


> West Indies were Doing Great but rain comes



The weather is really disturbing the tournament. A frustrating moment for WI.


----------



## UnitedPak

Sheer bad luck for Zimbabwe. They beat Australia and Pakistan in the warm up matches, so anything could have happened imo.


----------



## DesiGuy

T20 suckssss!!!!!!!!!!

IPL has made me less interested in 20/20 matches. these matches are going like for months.


----------



## salman nedian

SummerWine said:


> well last nigth defeat was expected after the way "boys" were seen playing against Bangladesh.
> 
> Afridi is a a new captain and should not be over crticised for some of his decisions such as not playing Asif, bowling Hafeez and persisting with him depite he was geting hit all over and for Salman Butt.
> 
> I still feel Fawad Alam was a misfit. People have been asking questions about Razzaq's role in yesterdays' game. I say Razzaq is a Big Match Winner and he is a much better choice than Alam, who is in the team for what reason??? Please someone enlighten me what is the game of Alam that he makes it to every touring part and in all formats of the game..



What you can expect from someone when he is batting on #7 when the match has already been lost? I believe Razzaq and Fawad were both not properly utilized. i m really angry on Sami who didnt even try for any variation after being hit so badly. And we dont have Gul. So Sami is the one whom we have to bear with but he must be deadly accurate with Yorkers and we can only utilize him in middle overs. Pakistan has too many options to try, every variety should be used to unsettle the opposition.


----------



## Nemesis

> Do you condsider only Aussies as serious challenge?


 
Yes. They were really really good yesterday. Except for the 20th over, everything was pretty much perfect for them. Unlike India, whose bowling is the weak link, Australia's bowling is really strong. Both their batting line-ups are about even. Hence Australia is the favorite to win. India is in second. 

Although, i have this feeling at the back of my mind that this could finally be South Africa's tournament. Nothing concrete, just a feeling.

I don't think Pakistan will retain the trophy. You are playing without your best fast bowler - Umar Gul. Not to mention your board shortened your chances even further by banning your best players.


----------



## Super Falcon

wellll i dont seeee australia winning final


----------



## Evil Flare

DesiGuy said:


> T20 suckssss!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> IPL has made me less interested in 20/20 matches. these matches are going like for months.





Thats why i dont take IPL seriously .. not even watched a single game ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goodperson

DesiGuy said:


> T20 suckssss!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> IPL has made me less interested in 20/20 matches. these matches are going like for months.



I need to agree IPL was much more interesting. Reasons could be it was in India and was mostly in the evening.


----------



## RobbieS

Frankly, to me this has been like an overdose of T20 cricket. I have had too much of non-stop slam bang action. I am yearning for some good old test matches!


----------



## Awesome

Can't wait for tomorrow's Australia Bangladesh game. Man this sucks it seems like we're always waiting for some other two teams to play the match and one time must lose for us to qualify. Oddly enough we've won two world cups in this situation.


----------



## sirius

Asim Aquil said:


> Can't wait for tomorrow's Australia Bangladesh game. Man this sucks it seems like we're always waiting for some other two teams to play the match and one time must lose for us to qualify. Oddly enough we've won two world cups in this situation.



come on man......why are you so worried?Bangladesh wont win against Aussies


----------



## F86 Saber

I think Afridi is as much of an instinctive captain as he is an instinctive batsman. I don't think there's ever a plan when it comes to Afridi be it batting, bowling or placing fielders or rotating bowlers. Why didn't he bowl Razzaque?? Surely he couldn't have done much worse than Sami or Hafeez. Even against Bangladesh, when Pakistan lost their first wicket he sent in Misbah...Why??? and when against Australia when we needed to keep the momentum going he sent in Hafeez..WHY?? A lot of his decisions as captain have been unexplainable which shows that he doesn't believe in following a plan.


----------



## brahmastra

Pakistan is already in super 8, because I don't see Zimbabwe beating Aus and evenif they beat Aus, it will be marginally win and they will have low R/Rate than Pak and evenif they beat Aus with big margin then Aus will be out of tournament not Pak. 

So, don't worry about Aus vs. Zim


----------



## su-47

brahmastra said:


> Pakistan is already in super 8, because I don't see Zimbabwe beating Aus and evenif they beat Aus, it will be marginally win and they will have low R/Rate than Pak and evenif they beat Aus with big margin then Aus will be out of tournament not Pak.
> 
> So, don't worry about Aus vs. Zim



bro, its Bangladesh that is in the same group as Pak and Aus. Zim is grouped with SL and NZ


----------



## WAQAS119

Aamir Zia said:


> Thats why i dont take IPL seriously .. not even watched a single game ..



me toooo...


----------



## WAQAS119

brahmastra said:


> Pakistan is already in super 8, because I don't see Zimbabwe beating Aus and evenif they beat Aus, it will be marginally win and they will have low R/Rate than Pak and evenif they beat Aus with big margin then Aus will be out of tournament not Pak.
> 
> So, don't worry about Aus vs. Zim



You know what!! it is exactly what i was thinking... Our thinking may not match in other threads but here we were on same line.


----------



## Super Falcon

pakistan has to get things right in next stage and play like champs and use their minds take out hafeez and sami bring asif and latif in side u seee more improvements improve fielding specialllly of buttt


----------



## WAQAS119

Super Falcon said:


> pakistan has to get things right in next stage and play like champs and use their minds take out hafeez and sami bring asif and latif in side u seee more improvements improve fielding specialllly of buttt



yeap,, Latif is one brilliant player (MashaAllah), and he proved it in RBS T20 cup. He should be in playing 11, but not in place of Hafeez but Fawad Alam.


----------



## Awesome

brahmastra said:


> Pakistan is already in super 8, because I don't see Zimbabwe beating Aus and evenif they beat Aus, it will be marginally win and they will have low R/Rate than Pak and evenif they beat Aus with big margin then Aus will be out of tournament not Pak.
> 
> So, don't worry about Aus vs. Zim


yeh toh maine socha hi nahi...  But I think you mixed up you BD and ZIM


----------



## Al-zakir

Long shot but Bd may, just may get wild against aus. If click on right moment then history will be remake.....


----------



## leonblack08

Not possible for BD,we need to win by big margin...don't see it coming against Aussies.Especially after seeing the way they played against Pakistan.


----------



## Creder

If i was austrailia i would probably try and lose to BD by enough margin to disqualify Pakistan from the tournament. But seeing the R/R dont how that would be possible, but if it is somehow possible AUS might lose to BD just to stop Pakistan from going into super 8

Bit of a far fetched theory, but diabolically relevant


----------



## Al-zakir

leonblack08 said:


> Not possible for BD,we need to win by big margin...don't see it coming against Aussies.Especially after seeing the way they played against Pakistan.



Well, then go...team...


----------



## Al-zakir

Creder said:


> If i was austrailia i would probably try and lose to BD by enough margin to disqualify Pakistan from the tournament. But seeing the R/R dont how that would be possible, but if it is somehow possible AUS might lose to BD just to stop Pakistan from going into super 8
> 
> Bit of a far fetched theory, but diabolically relevant



You mean loose against us now but win later. It's not given you know. After all we have beaten them in the past.


----------



## Creder

^ lol it wasnt an offence mate, just talkin about stats here ya know ? Aus is the most professional team out there..they're track record is unmatched


----------



## sirius

Creder said:


> If i was austrailia i would probably try and lose to BD by enough margin to disqualify Pakistan from the tournament. But seeing the R/R dont how that would be possible, but if it is somehow possible AUS might lose to BD just to stop Pakistan from going into super 8
> 
> Bit of a far fetched theory, but diabolically relevant



That was funny


----------



## WAQAS119

Ireland seems to upset England again...
35/7 in 7 overs..


----------



## WAQAS119

England 49 for 4 after 10 overs.... Big upset coming.


----------



## sirius

England 59/4 (11.6/20 ov)


----------



## Skies

Which team do you support except PK, IN, BD, SL in Asia?










I like any European team in both cricket and football.


----------



## sirius

^^^west indies


----------



## sirius

England 89/4 (15.6/20 ov) some recovery by eng


----------



## WAQAS119

112/6 in 19 overs... England in danger..


----------



## WAQAS119

120/8 in 20 overs...England


----------



## Tiger Awan

live scores

lolx


----------



## Evil Flare

Lolz

Looks like England again suffers from rain


----------



## Peregrine

Creder said:


> ^ lol it wasnt an offence mate, just talkin about stats here ya know ? Aus is the most professional team out there..they're track record is unmatched


Hi 
Are you sure about that? we are talking about 20/20 format here not 50 overs match, Australia doesn't enjoy such status in 20/20 matches so far, being to able to beat Pakistan doesn't show anything as Pakistan best bowler was not even playing.


----------



## Awesome

If Bangladesh wins, it should win by 100 runs  So that Bangladesh comes on top, Pakistan 2nd and Australia 3rd

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammas Sheikh

I agree, Amir's 5 wicket Maiden was extraordinary. I crave to see Asif play.


----------



## TheWarriorIndian

Which Team will India be Facing in the Super Eights guys?

Now with this ,Call Me "*Captain warrior Indian*" otherwise I sue You all


----------



## FlyingEagle

Asim Aquil said:


> If Bangladesh wins,* it should win by 100 **runs*  So that Bangladesh comes on top, Pakistan 2nd and Australia 3rd



then the T20 world cup should be given to Bangladesh by mutual understanding 

Regards,
FE


----------



## MZUBAIR

if BD lost today we will be in group F 
Where we will be having 

*Pak vs India 7th May*
Pak vs SL 9th May
Pak vs WI 11th May


Reference links:-
ICC World Twenty20 | Cricinfo.com

2010 ICC World Twenty20 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Taha Samad

TheWarriorIndian said:


> Which Team will India be Facing in the Super Eights guys?



The ICC World Twenty20 2010 will be contested by 12 teams which have been 'seeded' and divided into four groups: 
Group A
Pakistan (1)
Bangladesh (8)
Australia (9)

Group B
Sri Lanka (2)
New Zealand (7)
Zimbabwe (10)

Group C 
South Africa (3)
India (6) 
Afghanistan (11)

Group D
West Indies (4)
England (5)
Ireland (12) 

Group E
A1: 
B2: New Zealand
C1: 
D2: England	

Group F 
B1: Sri Lanka 
A2: 
C2: India 
D1: West Indies 


If the top two seeded teams do qualify they will be seeded in position 1 and 2 as specified regardless of whether they finish first or second in their group, unless they are knocked out by team 3 in their group. In this instance, team 3 replaces the position of the team they knock out. 

For example, Pakistan are designated A1 and Bangladesh A2 in their group. If they both qualify then, regardless of who wins the group, Pakistan will go into Group E and Bangladesh Group F. If, however, Australia qualifies instead of, say, Bangladesh, they will take their designation as A2 and move into Group F. 

This has been done so that supporters who buy Super Eight tickets can be assured of knowing who they will be watching - assuming their team qualifies! 

Each team will play every other team in its group. 

No points from the Group stage will be carried forward to the Super Eight series. 

The top two teams from each group in the Super Eight series of the competition will progress to the semi-finals where the team placed first in Group E will play the team placed second in Group F and the team placed first in Group F will play the team placed second in Group E. 

The winners of the semi-finals will contest the final.


----------



## TheWarriorIndian

MZUBAIR said:


> if BD lost today we will be in group F
> Where we will be having
> 
> *Pak vs India 7th May*
> Pak vs SL 9th May
> Pak vs WI 11th May
> 
> 
> Reference links:-
> ICC World Twenty20 | Cricinfo.com
> 
> 2010 ICC World Twenty20 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



India Vs Pak.... Hmnn Sounds Interesting...... Well... I hope Gambhir is back and Zaheer is Included.... Get chawla out and Get Vinay Kumar in...


----------



## Kinshuk

Fantastic, It's always good to watch Pakistan vs India. And I really hail the spirit of Pakistan team when they play against India.


----------



## TheWarriorIndian

This is my pick of India IX against them

Murli Vijay
Gautam Gambhir
Suresh Raina
Yuvraj Singh
M.S.Dhoni
Yousuf pathan(always good to have a pathan by our side)
Rabindra Jadeja
Vinay Kumar
Zaheer Khan
Praveen Kumar
Harbhajan Singh


----------



## Taha Samad

MZUBAIR said:


> *Pak vs India 7th May*



Pakistan will qualify as A1 Gropu E if Bangladesh lose their match to Australia today.Australia will qualify as A2 Group F

In case Bangladesh wins today Bangladesh will qualify as A2 Group F and Australia as A1 Group E

In a rare case if Bangladesh beats Australia with enough margin to disqualify Australia. Then Bangladesh goes as A2 Group F and Pakistan as A1 Group E

*So in any case if Pakistan qualifies its going to Group E along with England NZ and SA/Afg 
India is in Group F
*

Winner of SA vs Afghanistan will qualify to Group E as C1

*No India Pakistan match in Super Eight *

http://www.cricinfo.com/world-twenty20-2010/content/page/412884.html


----------



## Mirza Jatt

TheWarriorIndian said:


> India Vs Pak.... Hmnn Sounds Interesting...... Well... I hope Gambhir is back and Zaheer is Included.... Get chawla out and Get Vinay Kumar in...



yeah..I hope Gambhir is in..Zaheer will be surely playing..

In any case our curent team is good enough to take on Pakistan easily....

*1.Gambhir
2.Murli Vijay
3.Yuvraj Singh
4.Suresh Raina
5.Yusuf Pathan
6.MS Dhoni*

7.Harbhajan Singh
8.Zaheer Khan
9.ashish Nehra
10.Vinay Kumar
11.Pravin Kumar


----------



## WAQAS119

Guys check this out, a really funny IPL Pitch report Dubbed By AAG Tv (a Pakistani channel)


----------



## MZUBAIR

tahasamad said:


> Pakistan will qualify as A1 Gropu E if Bangladesh lose their match to Australia today.Australia will qualify as A2 Group F
> 
> In case Bangladesh wins today Bangladesh will qualify as *A2 Group F and Australia as A1 Group E*
> 
> In a rare case if Bangladesh beats Australia with enough margin to disqualify Australia. Then Bangladesh goes as A2 Group F and Pakistan as A1 Group E
> 
> *So in any case if Pakistan qualifies its going to Group E along with England NZ and SA/Afg
> India is in Group F
> *
> 
> Winner of SA vs Afghanistan will qualify to Group E as C1
> 
> *No India Pakistan match in Super Eight *
> 
> ICC World Twenty20 | Cricinfo.com



Oh bhai, ur quoting the example from CRICIJNFO.
The example says who ever will stand on A2. will move to Group F and the one stands on A1, moves to Group E.
At the moment Aus is at A1, wil move to group E and Pak is at A2 will group F, for first match against traditional rival Inida.

The current standings will not change if BD lost today 

*Pak vs India 7th May*


----------



## MZUBAIR

TheWarriorIndian said:


> India Vs Pak.... Hmnn Sounds Interesting...... Well... I hope Gambhir is back and Zaheer is Included.... Get chawla out and Get Vinay Kumar in...



And I am expecting Asif at the place of Fawad Alam.
Besides that, hopefully Razzaq will also bowl


----------



## MZUBAIR

My top 11 in bat order

Salman Butt (open Bat)
Kamran Akmal (open Bat)
Mohammad Hafeez
Misbah-ul-Haq
Umar Akmal
Shahid Afridi
Abdul Razzaq (First Ball Change)
Khalid Latif
Saeed Ajmal
Mohammad Aamer (open Ball)
Mohammad Asif (open Ball)
_____________________
Team is balanced with
2 Fast bolwers
1 semmer
3 spinners
_____________________


----------



## WAQAS119

MZUBAIR said:


> And I am expecting Asif at the place of Fawad Alam.
> Besides that, hopefully Razzaq will also bowl



but i am expecting Latif in place of Alam. and Asif for Sami.


----------



## MZUBAIR

WAQAS119 said:


> but i am expecting Latif in place of Alam. and Asif for Sami.



Look at my above top 11.
Both Fawad and Sami replaced with Khalid and ASif


----------



## MZUBAIR

I think Indian team should remain same
KD Karthik 
M Vijay 
SK Raina 
Yuvraj Singh
YK Pathan 
MS Dhoni
Harbhajan Singh 
RA Jadeja
PP Chawla
P Kumar
A Nehra


----------



## TheWarriorIndian

MZUBAIR said:


> I think Indian team should remain same
> KD Karthik
> M Vijay
> SK Raina
> Yuvraj Singh
> YK Pathan
> MS Dhoni
> Harbhajan Singh
> RA Jadeja
> PP Chawla
> P Kumar
> A Nehra



Nop, Take karthik out and Place Gambhir, And Take out chawla and Place Vinay kumar.... There them team is fixed to perfection


----------



## shining eyes

see this indian team batting capability!
http://www.defence.pk/forums/cricket/56530-5-wicket-maiden-over-rising-superstar-3.html


----------



## MZUBAIR

TheWarriorIndian said:


> Nop, Take karthik out and Place Gambhir, And Take out chawla and Place Vinay kumar.... There them team is fixed to perfection



As u said .....

Gambhir 
M Vijay 
SK Raina 
Yuvraj Singh
YK Pathan 
MS Dhoni
Harbhajan Singh 
RA Jadeja
Vinay kumar
P Kumar
A Nehra


----------



## MZUBAIR

Is Gambhir fit to play?


----------



## MZUBAIR

India might be missing Virender Sehwag, as we are missing Umer Gull


----------



## MZUBAIR




----------



## MZUBAIR

*vs *


----------



## shining eyes

heres the ability of your team played against SA 
only T20 stats
Dinesh Karthik 
innings:7
runs:87
avg:17.40
strkrt:114.47

Murali Vijay
innings:2 experience
runs:48
avg:124
strkrt:102

RAINA 
innings:12-1=11
runs:268-100=168
avg:26.80 168\11=15.3
strkrt:134

YUVRAJ:
innings:18
runs:541
avg:38
strkrt:157 your best player

dhoni:
innings:21
runs:387
avg:25.80
strkrt:111.20 also acceptable

H singh
innings:7
runs:57
avg:11
strkrt:105 nothing

Jadeja 

innings:4
runs:56
avg:18
strkrt:87 *match loser* REMEMBER THE LAST WORDCUP ENGLAND MATCH?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sirius

^^but India is already in super 8s and you are on Aussies mercy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheWarriorIndian

sirius said:


> ^^but India is already in super 8s and you are on Aussies mercy



How dare You say Like this? cant you see he is proving his teams Superiority despite at the Mercy of Australia??


----------



## Kinshuk

Sirus,

Please be advised. It wasn't necessary at all. Keep your stupid nationalism out of sports at least.

KS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

shining eyes said:


> heres the ability of your team played against SA
> only T20 stats
> Dinesh Karthik
> innings:7
> runs:87
> avg:17.40
> strkrt:114.47
> 
> Murali Vijay
> innings:2 experience
> runs:48
> avg:124
> strkrt:102
> 
> RAINA
> innings:12-1=11
> runs:268-100=168
> avg:26.80 168\11=15.3
> strkrt:134
> 
> YUVRAJ:
> innings:18
> runs:541
> avg:38
> strkrt:157 your best player
> 
> dhoni:
> innings:21
> runs:387
> avg:25.80
> strkrt:111.20 also acceptable
> 
> H singh
> innings:7
> runs:57
> avg:11
> strkrt:105 nothing
> 
> Jadeja
> 
> innings:4
> runs:56
> avg:18
> strkrt:87 *match loser* REMEMBER THE LAST WORDCUP ENGLAND MATCH?



same post buddy ?? 
ok then the same replies..

you are showing the match stats against SA..but who won the match ?? India or SA ??

if you want to show stats..show the stats of India Vs Pakistan T20..

lastly please argue with valid points when your team atleast qualifies..till then pray for the team(australia) to win who thrashed Pakistan...lol..


----------



## FlyingEagle

sirius said:


> ^^but India is already in super 8s and you are on Aussies mercy






TheWarriorIndian said:


> How dare You say Like this? cant you see he is proving his teams Superiority despite at the Mercy of Australia??




Its LUCK not mercy....................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taha Samad

MZUBAIR said:


> Oh bhai, ur quoting the example from CRICIJNFO.
> The example says who ever will stand on A2. will move to Group F and the one stands on A1, moves to Group E.
> At the moment Aus is at A1, wil move to group E and Pak is at A2 will group F, for first match against traditional rival Inida.
> 
> The current standings will not change if BD lost today
> 
> *Pak vs India 7th May*



Read again!!!

Just a food for thought:Why is India placed in Group F as C2 when they have topped their group by winning both their matches?

@ Topic:

*No India Pakistan Match in Super 8 stop this madness*


----------



## Taha Samad

Anyways in todays Aus vs Ban match 

If Bangladesh bats first.They need to beat Aus by 9 or more runs to qualify.Anything less and Pakistan will qualify.

If Aus bats first and Ban chases the scenario will depend on first innings total.But just to give an idea:
Aus:100-120 Ban has to chase this in around 18.5 overs. 
Aus:121-174 Ban has to chase this in around 19 overs.
Aus:175-200[/COLOR] Ban has to chase this in around 19.1 overs.

If Australia loses with more than 48 runs, then Pakistan and Bangladesh will qualify.


If they take more than above mentioned overs Pakistan will qualify.


----------



## WAQAS119

Bangladesh needs to beat Australia by just 9 Runs to qualify for Super Eight. Or if Austalia bats first then Bangladesh just needs to complete target in nearly 19 overs. In that case, Pakistan will be ruled out from WC.

Pakistan's current NRR is -0.325, which will not be changed now.

Bangladesh's current rate is -1.050


*Case-I*

If Bangladesh scores 150 Runs and Australia scores 141 then Bangladesh's NRR will be as followed:

301/40 313/40

7.525 - 7.825 = - 0.3

As -0.3 is greater than -0.325 so Bangladesh will qualify.

*Case-II*

If Bangladesh scores 160 Runs and Australia scores 151 Runs then Bangladesh's NRR will be as followed:

311/40 323/40

7.775 - 8.075 = -0.3

Hence, again -0.3 is greater than -0.325 so Bangladesh will qualify.

*Case-III*

If Australia scores 151 and Bangladesh chases target in 19 overs then Bangladesh's NRR will be as followed:

303/39 323/40

7.769 - 8.075 = -0.306

Hence, again -0.306 is greater than -0.325 so Bangladesh will qualify.

PS: Australia might lose purposely to keep Pakistan out from WC. Remember in 2003 WC, it was opinion of many experts that Australia deliberately made a close match against England to let England's NRR better than Pakistan so that even if Pakistan beats Zimbabwe in last match, Pakistan could be ruled out on basis of NRR. It was just an opinion but not 100&#37; confirmed news.



*Now guys only prayers can save Pakistan... So keep Praying.*

*BTW don't loose hope because it is a sin..*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Evil Flare

*BTW don't loose hope because it is a sin..*[/QUOTE]



   


Yaar dont be so Serious ...


----------



## WAQAS119

Aamir Zia said:


> Yaar dont be so Serious ...


----------



## Taha Samad

WAQAS119 said:


> Bangladesh needs to beat Australia by just 9 Runs to qualify for Super Eight. Or if Austalia bats first then Bangladesh just needs to complete target in nearly 19 overs. In that case, Pakistan will be ruled out from WC.



Thanks!I think i made a mistake in my calculation(ban chasing) but I have corrected them now.


----------



## sirius

Bangladesh just needs to win by nine runs....OMG i didnt knew that its that close..my best hopes are the bangladeshis win by more than 48 runs
@tahasamad: our avatars are same


----------



## Al-zakir

9 runs or 19 overs. Can be done so there is a hope....


----------



## Iggy

Al-zakir said:


> 9 runs or 19 overs. Can be done so there is a hope....



19 over can be done??


----------



## Al-zakir

seiko said:


> 19 over can be done??



You got what I meant!!! 
As some expert said. If we chase the target and win at 19 over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

Hey,Zakir bhai,I heard Tamim might be missing due to injury  Aftab in for his place.

And why the hell this guy Imrul kayes is given another chance,he is just good for nothing 

If Aussies play politics,then we have chance of making through.Otherwise it will be very tough to beat this Aussie line up.Has any one calculated what happens if there is rain?

I would still say we have very low chance.But let's keep praying.


----------



## leonblack08

"It's going to be near impossible for us to get through. It's not going to be of any use winning and not have the right margin. We're going to need a reasonable run rate, that's for sure."
*Jamie Siddons*, *the Bangladesh coach*


----------



## salman nedian

The best scenario is BD beating Aussies by more than 48 runs, it will be the win-win situation then


----------



## Evil Flare

BD & PK Both aare my teams

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Al-zakir said:


> You got what I meant!!!
> As some expert said. If we chase the target and win at 19 over.



Best of luck.... BD brothers!! Thrash the Aussies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

tough task for Bd, but its capable enough to do it..it has done it in the past several times..._Go Bangladesh !!_


----------



## Al-zakir

leonblack08 said:


> "It's going to be near impossible for us to get through. It's not going to be of any use winning and not have the right margin. We're going to need a reasonable run rate, that's for sure."
> Jamie Siddons, the Bangladesh coach
> 
> 
> 
> Hey,Zakir bhai,I heard Tamim might be missing due to injury  Aftab in for his place.
> 
> And why the hell this guy Imrul kayes is given another chance,he is just good for nothing
> 
> If Aussies play politics,then we have chance of making through.Otherwise it will be very tough to beat this Aussie line up.Has any one calculated what happens if there is rain?
> 
> I would still say we have very low chance.But let's keep praying.
Click to expand...


Couldn't Tamim find better time for injury? This guy

Oh man. Teeth crunching. 

I like Jamie. He is cool. 

Hey perhaps Jamie can use his Aussie connection. If you get my drift.


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

leonblack08 said:


> Hey,Zakir bhai,I heard Tamim might be missing due to injury  Aftab in for his place.
> 
> And why the hell this guy Imrul kayes is given another chance,he is just good for nothing
> 
> If Aussies play politics,then we have chance of making through.Otherwise it will be very tough to beat this Aussie line up.Has any one calculated what happens if there is rain?
> 
> I would still say we have very low chance.But let's keep praying.



I suppose Musrafee can do some magic with bat. He has done in the past.


----------



## SpArK

It will be hard to chase against aussies. I guess the rain gods help BD lavishly today..

Everybody forgot about the 3rd player in this game


----------



## SpArK

australia gonna bat.


----------



## shining eyes

AUS BAT!
so whats now? what is the situation that will make PK and BD both in super 8


----------



## SpArK

chase in 19 overs


----------



## shining eyes

chase in 19 over is only entry to BD what about PK


----------



## Taha Samad

depending on the target posed by Aus, Ban will have to chase
100-120 in 18.5 overs
120-174 19 overs
175-200 19.1 overs

if they are unable to do so pk qualifies.disqualification of Aus is highly unlikely now.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

self delete


----------



## SpArK

Good start by Australia. 
One of the rarest instance when *an* Asian country prays for an Australian win.


----------



## Al-zakir

16/1 (2.1).....


----------



## SpArK

watson gone... go BD go.. go get them tiger......

---------- Post added at 10:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 PM ----------

Warner is dangerous and its important to get him early....


----------



## SpArK

2 nd one goes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! warner it is..


----------



## Mirza Jatt

BD is on fire...


----------



## Choppers

Go BD Go


----------



## Al-zakir

28/2(43) .....


----------



## SpArK

run rate down to 6


----------



## Choppers

Haddin OUT>>>>>>>>>


----------



## jit onet

I think Banga Desh may actually beat Australia today!

That will put Aus, Pak & BD in a fight for the 2 Super8 slots


----------



## shining eyes

3 downnn now its going BD favor


----------



## SpArK

Here goes haddin.. trouble for australia or is it...??

---------- Post added at 10:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 PM ----------




jit onet said:


> I think Banga Desh may actually beat Australia today!
> 
> That will put Aus, Pak & BD in a fight for the 2 Super8 slots



This is the last game.. winner goes to super 8 , Bd will go if they chase in 19 overs.. 

Are u alright??


----------



## shining eyes

make it happen BD get em under 120 and chase it in 15 overs


----------



## SpArK

Australia 48/3 (8.2/20 ov)

---------- Post added at 10:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 PM ----------




shining eyes said:


> make it happen BD get em under 120 and chase it in 15 overs



16 overs at least


----------



## shining eyes

9 over 49\3


----------



## shining eyes

i wow smell another wikit here JUSSSSTTTT MYYYYY WORRRDSSSS AND WIKITTTTT


----------



## Choppers

Clarke OUT>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Jeetega Bhai Jeetega Bangladesh Jeetega.........


----------



## prodevelopment

Clarke Goes!!!!!!

I was actually hoping Clarke could stay on till the end. He's the only Aussie who is unable to accelerate at the death overs


----------



## rideto_live

52-4 Hope the aussies are not doing this on purpose

alsmot 52-5 catch dropped


----------



## Al-zakir

Can not see the game. At work....

52/4(9.4)


----------



## shining eyes

i can smell 1 more 1 more  hahahahaha


----------



## SummerWine

WTH Is going on guyssssss

Man this is not Nice if Pak goes home.....

Any idea how run rate thing is gona work now????


----------



## SpArK

here goes clarke


----------



## Choppers

1st Innings

*AUS 54/4 in 10 Overs*
Current Run rate: 5.40


----------



## Frankenstein

rideto_live said:


> 52-4 Hope the aussies are not doing this on purpose
> 
> alsmot 52-5 catch dropped



seems like they are on drugs, looks like as if i m watching Kenya vs Bangladesh or something, goodluk to both of them


----------



## shining eyes

i can smell another wikit .......


----------



## SummerWine

man......another gone......

pls someone tell me we can still qualify...


----------



## SpArK

Come on 6 more wickets BD do it.!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rideto_live

The aussies are giving away thier wicket all seems planned man !...I am i the only one or others think the same

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

hussey gone!!!!!!!!


----------



## shining eyes

hhhahahahahahhaahahahahahahahahaahahahah


----------



## sirius

and another one goes down


----------



## shining eyes

oook ppl now m gonna smell 5 wikits in next 3 overs lol


----------



## prodevelopment

SummerWine said:


> man......another gone......
> 
> pls someone tell me we can still qualify...



I hope Aussies lose so badly their Run Rate falls below Pakistan's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shining eyes

at present it looks they will HARDLY REACH 100
so chances AREEE


----------



## S.U.R.B.

SummerWine said:


> man......another gone......
> 
> pls someone tell me we can still qualify...



I can tell you for sure .Aussies are afraid of defending Champs.

And Pakistani team also not taking these qualifiers seriously.

Anything can happen.......since it's cricket and AUS vs BN as well


----------



## SpArK

Final score .....any predictions???


----------



## shining eyes

ONly 2 sixes and 2 FOUR in australian innings


----------



## SummerWine

Bowled..........6 down................


----------



## Mirza Jatt

6 down....lol


----------



## chchajan

S.U.R.B. said:


> I can tell you for sure .Aussies are afraid of defending Champs.
> 
> And Pakistan team also not taking these qualifiers seriously.
> 
> Anything can happen.......since it's cricket and AUS vs BN as well




dude m not a aussy fan i hate dem 
but i know one thing about for sure... they never loose without fight


----------



## shining eyes

gyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 1 or gya


----------



## Evil Flare

LOLz


Hahahahah

Hahahah 


bhaio or Behno

Pakistan is OUT of the Tournament ..


Congrats to Our Bengali Brothers ... Its Your time to Enjoy & Celebrate


----------



## AliFarooq

65/6......

dam bangla rappin em


----------



## shining eyes

NOW i predict 100\8


----------



## AliFarooq

Aamir Zia said:


> LOLz
> 
> 
> Hahahahah
> 
> Hahahah
> 
> 
> bhaio or Behno
> 
> Pakistan is OUT of the Tournament ..
> 
> 
> Congrats to Our Bengali Brothers ... Its Your time to Enjoy & Celebrate



dnt lose hope


----------



## Mirza Jatt

BENNY said:


> Final score .....any predictions???



120 - 130 even if there is one gud partnership....


----------



## shining eyes

aray bhai PAK has the chance i think ????????????


----------



## Al-zakir

O.K what the hell is going on. I must be dreaming this.......


----------



## HAWK73

For me it looks like as a FIX for Pakistan.
That Aussies don`t wanna let Pak go further.


----------



## prodevelopment

I thought this was a good pitch to bat on. Shakib said they'd like to restrict Australia to 165-170 if they could. What's going on?

P.S.: any live streams?


----------



## shining eyes

IF hussy goes now there is a big chance of AUS dont go past 100


----------



## HAWK73

Aussies 74-6 in 8 overs.


----------



## Evil Flare

Al-zakir said:


> O.K what the hell is going on. I must be dreaming this.......




yes ...

Who Says Bangali bro's Cant Play ..


They are unPredicatable too ...


I am switching my Nationality to Bangladeshi for this Night 



Go Bangladesh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AliFarooq

any 1 wt are the chances for pakistan???


----------



## Al-zakir

I am missing this master piece.


----------



## Awesome

Yup, I said this the day Pakistan lost to Australia...

If its legit, I hope Bangladesh completes the target within 15 over to squeeze Australia out.

If Bangladesh wins within 15 to 18 overs, Pakistan is out. Before 15, Australia is out, After 18, Bangladesh themselves are out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

virender sehwag becomes dad for the second time..its a baby boy..

sorry for the off topic guys..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shining eyes

> restrict Australia to 165-170 if they could.


lol australiaa aaap e lamma pay gya ty.......


----------



## SummerWine

Al-zakir said:


> O.K what the hell is going on. I must be dreaming this.......



Zakir bhae no doubt it seems like a dream....and a nightmare if Pak is knocked out today....lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

will they?/,.. will they not?// will they??? will they not????


----------



## rizhussain44

If the Aussies lose this badly, won't they be out of the super 8? cz if Bangladesh wins this the points will even for all three... '2' each. It will be then on the RR. 

I know the Aussies RR is v good


----------



## HAWK73

Hmmmm,
Looks like that Bangladesh will win this match.
Then Pakistani chances will be ?

Aussies 82/6 in 15 over now.


----------



## sirius

S.U.R.B. said:


> *I can tell you for sure .Aussies are afraid of defending Champs.*
> 
> And Pakistan team also not taking these qualifiers seriously.
> 
> Anything can happen.......since it's cricket and AUS vs BN as well



Many here are thinking the aussies are losing purposely.....I mean if pakistan qualifies for super 8s they wont meet the aussies so they need not be afraid..(as claimed by many members)..if pakistan and australia both qualify for semis,thats totally different scenario..so i dont find any logic of aussies throwing it away purposely.And remember game is not over yet


----------



## shining eyes

congrats to him!!


----------



## Mirza Jatt

BD must restrict them to as low total as possible...
This is the answer to anyone who under estimated Bd_..go bangla_..


----------



## sirius

Indian Jatt said:


> virender sehwag becomes dad for the second time..its a baby boy..
> 
> sorry for the off topic guys..



Yahoo good news
at topic..*Australia have just one four since the fourth over! *


----------



## shining eyes

AUS just 1 FOUR since 4th over


----------



## SpArK

Will BD batting can get the total from an all out aussie attack???


----------



## shining eyes

89\6 in 16


----------



## HAWK73

*Net Run Rate*​
*Australia: +1.700
Pakistan: -0.325
Bangladesh: -1.050*

That was before the match start between Aus & Bang today.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

guys it will be too early to predict things...never forget its australia..whatever we might say..they have all the skills required to get back into the game any time...the best Bd can do now is restrict them to as low a total as possible..probably 100 to 120..anything more than that in this pitch will be not so easy for BD as well...


----------



## shining eyes

i can smell a wikit here............


----------



## S.U.R.B.

BENNY said:


> will they?/,.. will they not?// will they??? will they not????



wait i'll tell you after an hour or so.

ok?


----------



## Mirza Jatt

do not forget hussey is the man to be taken..he is the danger man at the crease..


----------



## sirius

Judging by current status 120 would be a good score for ausies meanwhile bd would want to restrict them to 110


----------



## SpArK

100 up!!!!!!


----------



## KillBill

Aussies will win this match.


----------



## SpArK

S.U.R.B. said:


> wait i'll tell you after an hour or so.
> 
> ok?



no need i have a TV


----------



## shining eyes

pakistan is gonna compete against WI NZ SA if qualified?


----------



## Mirza Jatt

great over for the aussies..this one


----------



## SpArK

130+ quite possible


----------



## HAWK73

Australia
106/6 in 17 overs


----------



## Mirza Jatt

shining eyes said:


> pakistan is gonna compete against WI NZ SA if qualified?



most probably..


----------



## S.U.R.B.

KillBill said:


> Aussies will win this match.



Here's a prediction let's see, i'm with you.


----------



## WAQAS119

Aussies started some good cricket.


----------



## shining eyes

A SINGLE RUN FROM NOW ON WILL BE A BIG OBSTACLE FOR BD WHEN CHASING............


----------



## Mirza Jatt

game has changed...130 is ver much possible for australia..this makes i a bir difficult for BD...


----------



## sirius

shining eyes said:


> pakistan is gonna compete against WI NZ SA *if qualified?*



Now thats the biggest question


----------



## HAWK73

Remember that *Tamim Iqbal *is not playing from Bangladesh today.


----------



## shining eyes

OK IF AUS GO PAST 120 they will win CZ of their bowling TAIT NANNAS will concede 30odd runs in 8 overs i believe


----------



## HAWK73

Aus
118/6 in 18 overs


----------



## sirius

recent overs . 2 4 1wd 1 . . | 2 . 1 1 1 2 | 6 1 1 4 4 1 | 4 1 4 1 1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

last 2 overs remaining with 118 on board...130-140 will b the target...hussey changed the game..


----------



## Evil Flare

124/6 18.1 Overys ..


Aussies will might get 140 +


----------



## WAQAS119

seems like 140 score..


----------



## SpArK

aussies gonna win for sure


----------



## shining eyes

> Remember that Tamim Iqbal is not playing from Bangladesh today.


in my opinion ASHRAFUL is the main player and shakib is 2nd main......while chasin
REMEMBER the match ODI where BD chased over 300 when ASHRAFULL GOT A 100 odd runs


----------



## SummerWine

132-6..........Bdesh losing grip now


----------



## WAQAS119

666666666666666666666666....muaahhh for aussies


----------



## Evil Flare

132/6 19.0 Overs


----------



## shining eyes

OK PPL AUS WIN..........75:25 in favor of AUS


----------



## KillBill

S.U.R.B. said:


> Here's a prediction let's see, i'm with you.



Nah nah, not a prediction... just past experience. 

BD had a chance if they could have restricted below 110 or 120. Now this score will look like 180 to BD. The Aussie bowlers will make sure of that....


----------



## aboutimeee

ok now i know, Aussies will win this match - good for pakistan.


----------



## Evil Flare

BD have to Chase Target in 15 Overs if they want to Qualify ..


----------



## WAQAS119

i am not a gay but still want to kiss *hussy*.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shining eyes

hey LOOK HOW MANY PPL WATCH CRICKET IN THIS FORUM!!

SARAY ETHY E EKATHY HOGAY HAIN?
ETHAY MELA LAGA HOYA?
YA BIG SCREEN?


----------



## Evil Flare

4 Singles of 4 Balls 

Good Over so Far


----------



## sirius

WAQAS119 said:


> i am not a gay but still want to kiss *hussy*.....



spelling mistake..was that delibrate?


----------



## Mirza Jatt

hey BD initially showed some nice skills with bowling..who knows they might even chase down the target set by Australia...you never know..they have done this in the past

---------- Post added at 11:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 PM ----------

great last over..bowler did a nice job..


----------



## HAWK73

Bangladesh need *142* to win from *20* overs to qualify for Super 8 along with Australia or Pakistan.


----------



## Evil Flare

140/7 19.5 Overs .

1 Ball to Go

---------- Post added at 11:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 PM ----------




HAWK73 said:


> Bangladesh need *141* to win from *20* overs to qualify for Super 8 along with Australia or Pakistan.



No

1 Balls i remaining


----------



## Mirza Jatt

.............*142 target*................


----------



## WAQAS119

sirius said:


> spelling mistake..was that delibrate?



you can assume so....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

141/7 20.0 Overs ..


now we have to see in how much overs BD needs to chase


----------



## HAWK73

Aamir Zia said:


> 140/7 19.5 Overs .
> 
> 1 Ball to Go
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> 1 Balls i remaining


Yep, I edited it.


----------



## SpArK

142 to win in less than 19 overs


----------



## alibaz

Bangladesh needs 142 to win . Goodluck Pakistan, keep fingres crossed


----------



## fawwaxs

Australia 141/7 (20.0/20 ov)


----------



## HAWK73

Well Done, Bangladeshi Bowlers.
Now Pak fate for to stay further in the World Cup is . . . . ?


----------



## sirius

Good late flourish by the aussies


----------



## Marxist

141/7 (20)overs,best of luck Bangladesh 















0


----------



## Al-zakir

So what's our chance people?


----------



## chcha420

as this is batting wicket BD can win today


----------



## HAWK73

Al-zakir said:


> So what's our chance people?


Its up to your team batsmen.


----------



## Evil Flare

Al-zakir said:


> So what's our chance people?



Still Dont know ..

Not even on TV ...


In how much Overs they need to chase

or a simple WIN will do the JOB ?


----------



## Al-zakir

I wish Tamim was in good fit for this match. This guy ..


----------



## SpArK

somebody do the maths please!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Creder

you gotta hand it to the aussies, although BD's performance in the beginning was just as commendable


----------



## WAQAS119

Al-zakir said:


> So what's our chance people?



still really good....


----------



## Taha Samad

If Bangladesh chase this in 19 or fewer overs,Bangladesh will be through and Pakistan will be knocked out of the tournament.
On the other hand, if Bangladesh bat out of their skins and get there in under 14.3 overs, Australia will miss out on the next stage, while Pakistan will go through with Bangladesh on net run rate. Lots to watch out for - should be an interesting chase.

practically Req RR for Bangladesh is 7.47 per over.


----------



## sirius

Al-zakir said:


> So what's our chance people?



40% you never know......


----------



## HAWK73

Well, even Tamim Iqbal is not playing today. But the target Bangladesh got shouldn`t be so difficult for Bangladesh.


----------



## Creder

LayMON LayMON layyMon

LayMON LayMON layyMon


----------



## shining eyes

*If Bangladesh chase this in 19 or fewer overs, Pakistan will be knocked out of the tournament.
On the other hand, if Bangladesh bat out of their skins and get there in under 14.3 overs, Australia will miss out on the next stage, while Pakistan will go through with Bangladesh on net run rate. Lots to watch out for - should be an interesting chase.*


----------



## Mirza Jatt

If Bd can do it with ball then very much possible,they can do it with bat as well..lets see...its T20 so you never know..

Heart says BD..but mind says australia will win..


----------



## HAWK73

14.4 overs if Bangladesh get this target then Aussies are OUT from the World Cup.

If Bangladesh get this target in 18.4 overs than Pakistan is out.


----------



## SpArK

got the answer self delete


----------



## Mirza Jatt

guys be practical...ther is no way Australia will be out now...BD can never chase it in 14.5 overs..c'mon.


----------



## HAWK73

And if. . . . Bangladesh get this 142 target in 19 or 20 overs then they theorself is out from the World Cup, and then Pak & Aus will be stay in the World Cup.


----------



## sirius

> 14.4 overs if Bangladesh get this target then Aussies are OUT from the World Cup


.
For this,we need very good start from BD...and they will have to win the match @ 10 rpo


----------



## shining eyes

very RARE chances are that BD chase in 14.3 overs


----------



## SpArK

will get it in 18.3 overs .. MY guess..


----------



## AliFarooq

i calculated
pakistan
329/40 =8.22

bangladesh
151/20 = 7.55

142/16 =8.875

(7.55+8.875)/2=8.215
*
so bangla need to chase the total in less than 16 overs.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAWK73

Sorry folks just little correction.
Pakistan will be out from the World Cup if Bangladesh will get this target 142 within 18.5 overs.


----------



## AliFarooq

HAWK73 said:


> Sorry folks just little correction.
> Pakistan will be out from the World Cup if Bangladesh will get this target 142 within 18.5 overs.



its 16 overs i think


----------



## fawwaxs

If Bangladesh chase this in 19 or fewer overs, Pakistan will be knocked out of the tournament. On the other hand, if Bangladesh bat out of their skins and get there in under 14.3 overs, Australia will miss out on the next stage, while Pakistan will go through with Bangladesh on net run rate. In other words, if Bangladesh chase the target in anything between 14.3 and 19 overs, Pakistan will be out of the tournament.


----------



## Marxist

let Bangladesh win on 19th overs.i want to see an India-Pakistan match.


----------



## HAWK73

AliFarooq said:


> its 16 overs i think



You mean that the match will be over in 16 overs?


----------



## shining eyes

If Bangladesh chase this in 19 or fewer overs, Pakistan will be knocked out of the tournament.
On the other hand, if Bangladesh bat out of their skins and get there in under 14.3 overs, Australia will miss out on the next stage, while Pakistan will go through with Bangladesh on net run rate. Lots to watch out for - should be an interesting chase.
RELIABLE CRICINFO


----------



## Mirza Jatt

1st wicket


----------



## WAQAS119

one down....


----------



## AliFarooq

4/1

one gone


----------



## HAWK73

Adolf Hitler said:


> let Bangladesh win on 18.5 overs.i want to see an India-Pakistan match.



LOL, If Bangladesh win in 18.5 overs then Pakistan is OUT.


----------



## shining eyes

1st batsman BD GONE


----------



## AliFarooq

shining eyes said:


> If Bangladesh chase this in 19 or fewer overs, Pakistan will be knocked out of the tournament.
> On the other hand, if Bangladesh bat out of their skins and get there in under 14.3 overs, Australia will miss out on the next stage, while Pakistan will go through with Bangladesh on net run rate. Lots to watch out for - should be an interesting chase.
> RELIABLE CRICINFO



link plz.....


----------



## AliFarooq

2nd gone wow amazing catch


----------



## WAQAS119

2nd down....


----------



## sirius

2 down .....


----------



## shining eyes

Ban 4/1 (1.2 ov, Mohammad Ashraful 0*, Aftab Ahmed 0*, DP Nannes 0/0) | Live Scorecard | Cricinfo.com
GO come on fast ITS in commentory so go down to page it will not be there in some moments


----------



## KillBill

Thats why this is called as a *ORDINARY* Bangladesh team

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAWK73

What I want is to see Australia OUT from the World Cup.
Therefore lets hope that Bangladesh will get the target in 14.4 overs.

Sadly, now 2 gone on 4 score.


----------



## SpArK

BD is doomed..


----------



## shining eyes

2 goneeee I WONDER ABOUT THE (PITCHHHHHHHH)


----------



## Creder

4-2

And the ownage begins


----------



## Al-zakir

Game over..Assuie will win this game. Pakistan in....


----------



## WAQAS119

shining eyes said:


> If Bangladesh chase this in 19 or fewer overs, Pakistan will be knocked out of the tournament.
> On the other hand, if Bangladesh bat out of their skins and get there in under 14.3 overs, Australia will miss out on the next stage, while Pakistan will go through with Bangladesh on net run rate. Lots to watch out for - should be an interesting chase.
> RELIABLE CRICINFO



this estimate was i think before the match, but not an exact equation..


----------



## HAWK73

Al-zakir said:


> Game over..Assuie will win this game. Pakistan in....



Don`t worry.
Its not over yet.


----------



## shining eyes

Only 2 runs scored with the bat 4 legbyes


----------



## Taha Samad

AliFarooq said:


> link plz.....



Ban 6/2 (1.5 ov, Shakib Al Hasan 2*, Aftab Ahmed 0*, DP Nannes 1/2) | Live Scorecard | Cricinfo.com

go to the end of aus innings


----------



## shining eyes

ASHRAFUL GONE main man goes.............


----------



## Evil Flare

Shawn Tait is Really Fast MAN ...

I Hope he'll Beat the Fastest Ball Record ...


----------



## shining eyes

> link plz.....



here is the link


----------



## SpArK

shining eyes said:


> here is the link



That was damn quick!!!


----------



## HAWK73

Yahoo! Cricket - ICC World Twenty20 2010 | ICC T20 Cricket | T20 Live Cricket Scores, Videos & News


----------



## Al-zakir

I think these guys playing in test mode.


----------



## Evil Flare

Another Gone !!!


----------



## AliFarooq

3...................gone


----------



## SpArK

3 rd one goes.. BD on self destruction mode..


----------



## HAWK73

Al-zakir said:


> I think these guys playing in test mode.



Now 3 gone.


----------



## sirius

3 down..fireworks in pak
well i m goin to sleep early today


----------



## WAQAS119

3rd down  Thank God


----------



## HAWK73

Well, Bangladesh bowled well like outstanding.
But in bating strugling.


----------



## Creder

13-3

another one gone...aftab ahmed


----------



## Evil Flare

Another Gone tooooo 

15/4


----------



## AliFarooq

woew 15-4 ''''':|


----------



## WAQAS119

4th down  Thank God


----------



## SpArK

gone 4....now.. BD is back to dhaka.


----------



## sirius

ha ha ahh bang are throwin it away


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Pakistan is through to the S8..now guys make the calculations..who is playing who in S8..


----------



## aboutimeee

4 gone
revenge of the aussies


----------



## HAWK73

Believe me that if Australia win this match then, I don`t think that they will play so bad against any other team in rest of the tournament than Bangladesh.

Because Aussis leran a lot after their bad perfomanse in any match.


----------



## leonblack08

I knew this would happen when I saw bangladeshi pacers getting bounce and pace.


----------



## shining eyes

M SURE today BD will break the record of LOWEST T20 scores......


----------



## Creder

lol another one gone mehmud ullah


----------



## HAWK73

Indian Jatt said:


> Pakistan is through to the S8..now guys make the calculations..who is playing who in S8..



Inshallah, lets hope that Pakistan will be in Super 8.


----------



## WAQAS119

Muahhhh for Tait, Nannes and Hussey..........


----------



## shining eyes

WHO SAYs this is a batting pitch??


----------



## sirius

shining eyes said:


> M SURE today BD will break the record of LOWEST T20 scores......



Atleast some cricketing record will be brocken by them


----------



## Al-zakir

This is nut. I think they feel sorry for pak so they are sacrificing in the name of brotherhood....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAWK73

Well, Bangladesh still require 115 from 87 balls with 6 wickets in hands.


----------



## shining eyes

> This is nut. I think they feel sorry for pak so they are sacrificing in the name of brotherhood....


JESAY MERA BHAI KHUSH 
ap esay keh k khush ho lo bro MANN KI SHANTI TO NISHCHIT HONI CHAIAY NA....


----------



## SpArK

hope runs will come after nannes and tait leaves and ryan and watson comes..


----------



## HAWK73

India played superb against South Africa.


----------



## HAWK73

Bangladesh 39/4 in 7 overs.


----------



## prithwidw

Bangladesh got test match status, why the hell? 

Their Test status should be ripped and made to play ICC second status trophies. Afghanistan played better than them.


----------



## SpArK

a six!!!.. so all is not lost!!!


----------



## Creder

yeh as long as shakib is there BDs still got hope


----------



## WAQAS119

shining eyes said:


> JESAY MERA BHAI KHUSH
> ap esay keh k khush ho lo bro MANN KI SHANTI TO NISHCHIT HONI CHAIAY NA....



oye,,, wo bangladeshi urdu kaisay samjhay gaa....lol


----------



## HAWK73

prithwidw said:


> Bangladesh got test match status, why the hell?
> 
> Their Test status should be ripped and made to play ICC second status trophies. Afghanistan played better than them.



Mind you.
Bangladesh is a good cricket team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

keep praying.......


----------



## shining eyes

> oye,,, wo bangladeshi urdu kaisay samjhay gaa....lol




ohhh....
bro translate it into english or bengali plz?


> JESAY MERA BHAI KHUSH


i couldn't translate this sentence so.......


----------



## shining eyes

> Bangladesh got test match status, why the hell?
> 
> Their Test status should be ripped and made to play ICC second status trophies. Afghanistan played better than them.


TOTALLY Different pitch DIFFERENT opposition so.........


----------



## prithwidw

HAWK73 said:


> Mind you.
> Bangladesh is a good cricket team.



I talk taking statistics in count, unlike you blab-erring.

---------- Post added at 12:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 AM ----------

Australia wins!!!


----------



## Choppers

50 up Good Partnership.


----------



## shining eyes

50 4 BD


----------



## SpArK

prithwidw said:


> I talk taking statistics in count, unlike you blab-erring.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 AM ----------
> 
> Australia wins!!!



shut-up.... watch the game.!!!


----------



## Mirza Jatt

hasan is playing gud..


----------



## WAQAS119

> JESAY MERA BHAI KHUSH



 how to translate this....lol


----------



## HAWK73

prithwidw said:


> I talk taking statistics in count, unlike you blab-erring.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 AM ----------
> 
> Australia wins!!!



You talk my tatta. okay.
Totally unagreed with what you said about Bangladeshi team!


----------



## leonblack08

shining eyes said:


> ohhh....
> bro translate it into english or bengali plz?
> 
> i couldn't translate this sentence so.......



No problem bro..we got the meaning.


----------



## WAQAS119

Oooo BD back in game


----------



## shining eyes

> Bangladesh got test match status, why the hell?
> 
> Their Test status should be ripped and made to play ICC second status trophies. Afghanistan played better than them.


AFG played against india SO india's bowling is not so good as AUS
pitch is also very difficult in starting overs with a new ball AND TAIT AND NANNAS are..........


----------



## prithwidw

BENNY said:


> shut-up.... watch the game.!!!



Sorry, I meant Australia will Win.


----------



## Evil Flare

Need 81 of 60 Balls 


BD Can still do it !!!


----------



## Choppers

What a SIX.

And. a FOUR.....


----------



## Al-zakir

WAQAS119 said:


> oye,,, wo bangladeshi urdu kaisay samjhay gaa....lol



What makes you think I do not. Do not be fool by looking at the flag with false perception my bro.....


----------



## WAQAS119

61 for 4 in 10 overs.........


----------



## Choppers

2nd Innings

*BAN 61/4 in 10 Overs*
5.5 Overs
Current Run rate: 6.10| Required Run rate:8.10
To win: BAN needs 81 run(s) in 10 over(s)


----------



## prithwidw

HAWK73 said:


> You talk my tatta. okay.
> Totally unagreed with what you said about Bangladeshi team!



ROFLMAO!
You the coach of Bangladeshi team ROFLMAO. Good going.


----------



## fawwaxs

Exciting match.. Finally, a partnership has startd 2 build for Bangladesh


----------



## HAWK73

Now 5 gone.


----------



## Evil Flare

What a Awesome catch


----------



## Al-zakir

I will just be happy with a good score. Over 100....


----------



## SpArK

Al-zakir said:


> What makes you think I do not. Do not be fool by looking at the flag with false perception my bro.....


 
Haa... here comes the true identity..


----------



## shining eyes

BD are back in the game as the game will be a twister till the end if wikits remain with BD and if a wikit falls here you never that follows another1 and ohhhhhhhhhhh gya


----------



## fawwaxs

WHAT A BRILLIANT EFFIN CATCH My T20WC moment of the tourney


----------



## prithwidw

Bangladesh out of ICCT20 WC as always. Lol. 

I have a gut feeling, this year Pakistan will win again. With controversies surrounding them, they have very well knitted as a closed unit. And if Afridi comes into form, only God can stop them.


----------



## HAWK73

BAN 64/5 in 11 overs.


----------



## shining eyes

*main player gone NOW its 70:30 in favor of AUS*


----------



## leonblack08

ALL HOPE IS LOST!!


----------



## alibaz

Fifth gone Shaikab ul hassan. Held an absolute beauty by Aussy fielder. BD 63/5. 79 more req in 9 overs.


----------



## WAQAS119

oooooo,,, great shot.


----------



## HAWK73

leonblack08 said:


> ALL HOPE IS LOST!!



Now 6 gone.


----------



## shining eyes

sixer........and *OUT 70\6*


----------



## Evil Flare

Six & Out Now


----------



## fawwaxs

As per official T20 website its A2 (Pakistan) vs India


----------



## SpArK

gone.. gone gone.. its all over now!!!


----------



## WAQAS119

6th down  Thank God


----------



## alibaz

Sixth gone.Pakistan keep praying


----------



## HAWK73

It looks like no planing at all by Bangladeshi batsmen before they open the innings against a getable target


----------



## shining eyes

_*AAUNDAY JAO 6 LAWNDAY JAO TE JANDAY JAO...lolxx*_


----------



## fawwaxs

Bangladesh require another 72 runs with 4 wickets and 48 balls remaining


----------



## HAWK73

If Aussies win then Pakistan will play against England tomorrow.


----------



## Evil Flare

Another Six ......


64 of 43 Balls


----------



## WAQAS119

alibaz said:


> Fifth gone Shaikab ul hassan. Held an absolute beauty by Aussy fielder. BD 63/5. 79 more req in 9 overs.



effectively 8 overs..


----------



## Evil Flare

7th Wicket Gone !!!


----------



## WAQAS119

gone gone gone,,,,,,,


----------



## HAWK73

BAN 81/7.........


----------



## shining eyes

BD is not gonna qualify cz tait and nannas overs remain.......and GONE too
so now its 81\7
this also proved right 


> _*AAUNDAY JAO 6 LAWNDAY JAO TE JANDAY JAO...lolxx*_


----------



## prithwidw

And Bangladesh loses


----------



## alibaz

Another gone 81/7cheers:


----------



## WAQAS119

As Aussie are closing to the victory , Indian members seems to be leaving the thread.


----------



## Choppers

Very Ordinary Batting Performance By BD.I am Dissapointed.


----------



## HAWK73

Mashallah, looks like that Pakistan will stay further into the World Cup. But its not over yet!


----------



## shining eyes

RUNRATE TOUCHES 10rpo

---------- Post added at 12:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 AM ----------




> Mashallah, looks like that Pakistan will stay further into the World Cup. But its not over yet!


*ITS almost over dude *

---------- Post added at 12:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 AM ----------

14.3 over MARK gone


----------



## fawwaxs

Its amazing scenerio.. v r praying for aussies to win dis match..


----------



## shining eyes

> Its amazing scenerio.. v r praying for aussies to win dis match..


possibility of both PK N BD qualifying GONE


----------



## WAQAS119

MashaAllah...... Sab do rakat NAFAL zaroor parhein. Please Please


----------



## Choppers

2nd Innings

*BAN 92/7 in 15 Overs*
Current Run rate: 6.13| Required Run rate:10.00
To win: BAN needs 50 run(s) in 5 over(s)


----------



## shining eyes

> Its amazing scenerio.. v r praying for aussies to win dis match..


I waz not...till aus got 100 runs mark.....


----------



## prithwidw

WAQAS119 said:


> As Aussie are closing to the victory , Indian members seems to be leaving the thread.



I told you earlier. But I am still here. BD as I said is an ordinary team. If BD deserves test Status, so does Kenya and Afghanistan.


----------



## shining eyes

and a sixerrrr


----------



## HAWK73

BAN need 42 more to win from 24 balls

Now 8 gone.


----------



## Choppers

100 UP.............


----------



## shining eyes

> I told you earlier. But I am still here. BD as I said is an ordinary team. If BD deserves test Status, so does Kenya and Afghanistan.


BD has beaten AUS PAK IND KEN or AFG did this?


----------



## Evil Flare

&th Wicket Fallen Down


----------



## shining eyes

8 goneeeee


----------



## WAQAS119

Choppers said:


> 2nd Innings
> 
> *BAN 92/7 in 15 Overs*
> Current Run rate: 6.13| Required Run rate:10.00
> To win: BAN needs 50 run(s) in 5 over(s)



effectively 4 overs remaining, otherwise pakistan will go through and BD out.


----------



## fawwaxs

the match is tight, the mood is right.


----------



## HAWK73

BAN NEED 36 TO WIN FROM 20 BALLS


----------



## shining eyes

*42 needed in 3 overs to qualify and in 4 overs to only win the match*


----------



## fawwaxs

Bangladesh require another 37 runs with 2 wickets and 21 balls remaining


----------



## HAWK73

9 gone now.


----------



## WAQAS119

out out out Allhamdolillah.....

---------- Post added at 12:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 AM ----------

now effectively 2 overs remaining not three..


----------



## shining eyes

*32 needed in 12 ball to qualify and in 18 balls to only win*


----------



## riju78

a match BD could have won!!! not over yet


----------



## shining eyes

*Nannas 4 wikits
9 matches 15 wkts avg 15.xx*


----------



## HAWK73

*Congrats, to Pakistan & Best of Luck. *


----------



## Skies

BD has beaten by AUS pace.

It's so sad sad situation!


----------



## riju78

catches win matches


----------



## HAWK73

Bad luck Bangladesh.


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

At Last Pakistan In the Super 8 ... Lets Hope for Better game Afterwards for Pakistan ..


----------



## WAQAS119

Now pray for Aussies not to reach Semis,,,,lol

they are really dangerous.


----------



## shining eyes

*BAD LUCK TO BANGLABESH AND GOOD luck to Pakistan*

CONGRATULATIONS!!!
*PAKISTAN have made it through the super 8s.......
GOOD LUCJ TO THEM FOR ALL NEXT MATCHES*


----------



## Evil Flare

Last Wicket Gone 

Pakistan Qualifies


----------



## WAQAS119

riju78 said:


> catches win matches



really really really true,,, we lost match against Aussies due to poor fielding.


----------



## riju78

thats it!!!!!!!


----------



## WAQAS119




----------



## SpArK

India to face australia, srilanka and england now!!????


----------



## shining eyes

> Now pray for Aussies not to reach Semis,,,,lol
> 
> they are really dangerous.


yes they are but super 8 wilol be tough for them


----------



## SpArK

Pakistan facing SA, WI and NZ


----------



## Evil Flare

Perfect Fielding by Aussies .. They are really the Best 

Not a single mistake on Fielding ..

We should Learn from Aussies ..


----------



## HAWK73

Tomorrow 

*PAKISTAN - V - ENGLAND*


----------



## shining eyes

> Pakistan facing SA, WI and NZ


PAKISTAN and SA will be through to semis


----------



## prithwidw

shining eyes said:


> BD has beaten AUS PAK IND KEN or AFG did this?



Yes once. That did not make them invincibles.


----------



## HAWK73

shining eyes said:


> PAKISTAN and SA will be through to semis



*Pakistan will play its 1st match in Super 8 against England tomorrow!*


----------



## shining eyes

> Originally Posted by shining eyes View Post
> BD has beaten AUS PAK IND KEN or AFG did this?





> Yes once. That did not make them invincibles.


ATleast prove them as a good team 

---------- Post added at 01:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 AM ----------




> Pakistan will play its 1st match in Super 8 against England tomorrow!


which are 2 other opponents?


----------



## Areesh

Yahoo we qualify for the super 8. It would be really good if it would be Pakistan and Bangladesh qualify for the super 8. But any ways I think Bangladeshi team played really well in their both matches.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAWK73

shining eyes said:


> which are 2 other opponents?



Don`t know about that.
But Pakistan will face England tomorrow 7PM PST.


----------



## WAQAS119

my adrenalin level is on its peak.......ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## HAWK73

Firday,

India will face Australia in Super 8.


----------



## prithwidw

I hope BD is stripped of its Test and One day status and even T20. Let them fight, win and come up to where other Cricket nations stand today. What a waste is BD?


----------



## SpArK

NZ and SA will go to semis

---------- Post added at 01:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 AM ----------




prithwidw said:


> I hope BD is stripped of its Test and One day status and even T20. Let them fight, win and come up to where other Cricket nations stand today. What a waste is BD?



They did fight with PAK well.. whats ur problem with BD dude???


----------



## WAQAS119

check this out..

Pakistan will be playing against England tomorrow
*Pakistan is A1*

Fixtures, Schedule | ICC World Twenty20 2010 | Cricinfo.com


----------



## SummerWine

PAK VS ENGLAND on 6th MAY....today!!!!!


----------



## leonblack08

prithwidw said:


> I hope BD is stripped of its Test and One day status and even T20. Let them fight, win and come up to where other Cricket nations stand today. What a waste is BD?



I see a need to put an end to your constant flaming.

Firstly,why the question of test status is coming here?

Secondly,go back and check the last time we faced Kenyans.They were whitewashed first at Kenya and then at Bangladesh by Bangladesh.

And for that reason,we are a better team than all the minnows,including Ireland and Zimbabwe.

Now stop flaming and get a life.Pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HAWK73

BENNY said:


> NZ and SA will go to semis
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> They did fight with PAK well.. whats ur problem with BD dude???



Yes, he may have some problem with Bangladesh.
Come on, support for Pakistan, India, Bangladesh, Sri Lanka.


----------



## SpArK

Thinking now whether Afghanistan can beat the South africans.. LOL


----------



## SummerWine

prithwidw said:


> I hope BD is stripped of its Test and One day status and even T20. Let them fight, win and come up to where other Cricket nations stand today. What a waste is BD?



well not a very kind and too harsh.......

they gave tough fight to Aussies.....even in batting they werent as bad as one would think after reading your post....


----------



## HAWK73

leonblack08 said:


> I see a need to put an end to your constant flaming.
> 
> Firstly,why the question of test status is coming here?
> 
> Secondly,go back and check the last time we faced Kenyans.They were whitewashed first at Kenya and then at Bangladesh by Bangladesh.
> 
> And for that reason,we are a better team than all the minnows,including Ireland and Zimbabwe.
> 
> Now stop flaming and get a life.Pathetic.



Well said!


----------



## HAWK73

BENNY said:


> Thinking now whether Afghanistan can beat the South africans.. LOL



I wish they could. But . . . . . , Its impossible.


----------



## leonblack08

It was bound to happen like this..with the pace and bounce both of which are nightmares for most sub-continental batsmen.Bangladesh is no exception.

Also the thought of reaching target earlier provoked them to play bad strokes.

But have to give the Aussies their due credit,they were superb in bowling and fielding.

@*HAWK73*

Thanks bro!


----------



## WAQAS119

SummerWine said:


> PAK VS ENGLAND on 6th MAY....today!!!!!



yeap,,,,,

6, 8 and 10

Fixtures, Schedule | ICC World Twenty20 2010 | Cricinfo.com


----------



## SpArK

HAWK73 said:


> I wish they could. But . . . . . , Its impossible.



Rain ...perhaps??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prithwidw

BENNY said:


> NZ and SA will go to semis
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> They did fight with PAK well.. whats ur problem with BD dude???



Dude, fight my facts, other than asking what is my problem? I'd appreciate that.


----------



## SpArK

WAQAS119 said:


> yeap,,,,,
> 
> 6, 8 and 10
> 
> Fixtures, Schedule | ICC World Twenty20 2010 | Cricinfo.com



why is it A1 vs D2??
is nt australia A1???


----------



## HAWK73

leonblack08 said:


> It was bound to happen like this..with the pace and bounce both of which are nightmares for most sub-continental batsmen.Bangladesh is no exception.
> 
> Also the thought of reaching target earlier provoked them to play bad strokes.
> 
> But have to give the Aussies their due credit,they were superb in bowling and fielding.



Bngladesh played well.
Unfortunatly, poor planing while they bat. 
Bowled well to Aussies. But wondering why there was no good bating when they came for bat


----------



## fawwaxs

Group E: England v Pakistan at Bridgetown
May 6, 2010


----------



## SpArK

prithwidw said:


> Dude, fight my facts, other than asking what is my problem? I'd appreciate that.





What facts.. ??? Bangladesh is a good T20 team.. u cant expect everybody to play like australia or India in tests.. there should be minnows too.. and i dont think Bangladesh to be bad either. Srilanka was lying low for a while. WI who were initial world champs got ranked below Bangladesh at a time in ODI.

You are just making unnecessary points.. go get some sleep or somebody will put you to sleep.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HAWK73

BENNY said:


> Rain ...perhaps??


This might be the only way for Afghanistan.
But as far I am looking this World Cup India looks much better team than any others. Of course I wish Pakistan to win. But we have 4 players those shouldn`t be into this worl cup 

Missing Imran Nazir, Rana Naveed, Shazeb


----------



## prithwidw

leonblack08 said:


> I see a need to put an end to your constant flaming.
> 
> Firstly,why the question of test status is coming here?
> 
> Secondly,go back and check the last time we faced Kenyans.They were whitewashed first at Kenya and then at Bangladesh by Bangladesh.
> 
> And for that reason,we are a better team than all the minnows,including Ireland and Zimbabwe.
> 
> Now stop flaming and get a life.Pathetic.



BD is a trash team. The only cricket teams, and good cricket teams from this sub-continent are India, Pakistan & Sri Lanka.


I maybe pathetic, but BD Cricket Team is done with. I personally will request ICC for BD's demotion. Even Arunachal Pradesh's local district team can defeat BD's national team. What a waste?


----------



## SpArK

prithwidw said:


> BD is a trash team. The only cricket teams, and good cricket teams from this sub-continent are India, Pakistan & Sri Lanka.
> 
> 
> I maybe pathetic, but BD Cricket Team is done with.* I personally will request ICC for BD's demotion*. Even Arunachal Pradesh's local district team can defeat BD's national team. What a waste?



now everybody knows who is pathetic.. shut up and leave this thread... immediatly.. 

personally to ICC?? he he .. man that must be the joke of the day for sure.!!!!


----------



## prithwidw

BENNY said:


> What facts.. ??? Bangladesh is a good T20 team.. u cant expect everybody to play like australia or India in tests.. there should be minnows too.. and i dont think Bangladesh to be bad either. Srilanka was lying low for a while. WI who were initial world champs got ranked below Bangladesh at a time in ODI.
> 
> You are just making unnecessary points.. go get some sleep or somebody will put you to sleep.



You are a kid when it comes to reasoning and post count. I will see if you last at this forum past 200 posts.

Godspeed.


----------



## riju78

prithwidw said:


> BD is a trash team. The only cricket teams, and good cricket teams from this sub-continent are India, Pakistan & Sri Lanka.
> 
> 
> I maybe pathetic, but BD Cricket Team is done with. I personally will request ICC for BD's demotion. Even Arunachal Pradesh's local district team can defeat BD's national team. What a waste?



i dont think BD is a bad T20 team...they could have won todays match if one or two batsmen showed the intent to stay and bat and not hit every other ball in the air..it was a gettable total


----------



## HAWK73

prithwidw said:


> BD is a trash team. The only cricket teams, and good cricket teams from this sub-continent are India, Pakistan & Sri Lanka.
> 
> 
> I maybe pathetic, but BD Cricket Team is done with. I personally will request ICC for BD's demotion. Even Arunachal Pradesh's local district team can defeat BD's national team. What a waste?



Wondering, why he is so upset or have so bad feelings against Bangladesh?


----------



## prithwidw

BENNY said:


> now everybody knows who is pathetic.. shut up and leave this thread... immediatly..
> 
> personally to ICC?? he he .. man that must be the joke of the day for sure.!!!!



LOl and who is that in your avatar? a sambar, idli hero with a fake moustache? Kid go and study now. You are acting more than your age now.


----------



## prithwidw

HAWK73 said:


> Wondering, why he is so upset or have so bad feelings against Bangladesh?



You would not understand, your intent of 1971 still stays, is not it?


----------



## SpArK

prithwidw said:


> You are a kid when it comes to reasoning and post count. I will see if you last at this forum past 200 posts.
> 
> Godspeed.



Now i get how u reached 909 posts .... (full of BS for sure )

Posting more posts wont make you an intellect or something. 

And i havent given any promise or set landmarks to post 200 posts or something here. 

I am just here for hanging out with like minded dudes.


And please stop posting threatening Private messages to my mail..


----------



## riju78

prithwidw said:


> LOl and who is that in your avatar? a sambar, idli hero with a fake moustache? Kid go and study now. You are acting more than your age now.



chill man...whats the problem


----------



## prithwidw

riju78 said:


> i dont think BD is a bad T20 team...they could have won todays match if one or two batsmen showed the intent to stay and bat and not hit every other ball in the air..it was a gettable total



Any team can do well in T20 or win a match in T20 against any team. The problem is junk teams like BD, Zim, Kenya coming onto ICC WC's, it degrades the quality.


----------



## leonblack08

Guys,ignore the *flaming person* (we are not allowed to term anyone Troll).

He is on a rampage of posting against Bangladesh,even on other threads.Looks like he won't make it to Senior members (1000 posts).

BTW *BENNY*,please make sure you use the *report button* for the first time in this forum.Its quite effective.


----------



## HAWK73

prithwidw said:


> You would not understand, your intent of 1971 still stays, is not it?



*Get a life you little kid!

Any Modirat. may take action against his troll & flaming here.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

prithwidw said:


> LOl and who is that in your avatar? a sambar, idli hero with a fake moustache? Kid go and study now. You are acting more than your age now.



so what , its no concern of urs. we have avatars of people with crocodile walk, cartoon charectors, bears , dogs fighter pilots. You urself havent got the balls to put up one avatar.

And im not a kid or anything. Its been 3 years since i finished my masters. 

You go and study well .. there is ABCD tests in ur kindergarden tommorow. goodnight


----------



## HAWK73

leonblack08 said:


> Guys,ignore the *flaming person* (we are not allowed to term anyone Troll).
> 
> He is on a rampage of posting against Bangladesh,even on other threads.Looks like he won't make it to Senior members (1000 posts).



Report his all troll post to Modirat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Stop this guys ...it's a cricket thread ,no more 1971 please.


----------



## prithwidw

BENNY said:


> so what , its no concern of urs. we have avatars of people with crocodile walk, cartoon charectors, bears , dogs fighter pilots. You urself havent got the balls to put up one avatar.
> 
> And im not a kid or anything. Its been 3 years since i finished my masters.
> 
> You go and study well .. there is ABCD tests in ur kindergarden tommorow. goodnight



Sorry, if I have hurt you. But I am a technical architect in one of the best product based companies in your sambarland i.e kannadiga.


----------



## SpArK

prithwidw said:


> Sorry, if I have hurt you. But I am a technical architect in one of the best product based companies in your sambarland i.e kannadiga.



dude i am not a kannadiga and i dont speak a word in kannada. i come from a place called kerala, we are known for eating beef. and i am a daily beef eater.

ask me something in malayalam and i will shower you with "pacha-theri".


----------



## HAWK73

prithwidw,

Don`t repaet 1971 & Bangladesh troll here.
If you don`t like us then I got 2 words for you:

GET LOST from our this forum.


----------



## S.U.R.B.

.......................deleted


----------



## prithwidw

BENNY said:


> dude i am not a kannadiga and i dont speak a word in kannada. i come from a place called kerala, we are known for eating beef. and i am a daily beef eater.
> 
> ask me something in malayalam and i will shower you with "pacha-theri".



self delete


----------



## riju78

prithwidw said:


> Sorry, if I have hurt you. But I am a technical architect in one of the best product based companies in your sambarland i.e kannadiga.



sad that ur education didnt teach u to respect others..


----------



## S.U.R.B.

prithwidw said:


> Wonder why Kannadigas hate you guys in here. Kid grow up. I have nothing more for you.



prithwidw come on man ....let's just talk about *cricket *here.


----------



## HAWK73

BENNY,
Ignore him. 
He has gone mad after eating too much meat.


----------



## HAWK73

S.U.R.B. said:


> prithwidw come on man ....let's just talk about *cricket *here.



Why you are showing so much sympathi to him while remind you about what happened in 1971?


----------



## SpArK

prithwidw said:


> Wonder why Kannadigas hate you guys in here. Kid grow up. I have nothing more for you.



First you called me a pathetic kannediga and insulted me, when i said i am not one and from kerala now you are insulting all keralites by saying they are hated by Kannadigas in karnataka.. you are nothing but a "*racist"*

Why are you so disturbed in here.? 
Why you want to hate Bangladesh so much?
Why you started derailing this thread with statistics with BD ?

You are nothing but pathetic who even hate fellow Indians. You are utmost shame to all . 

*Your only aim is to post more posts in thread and become a "BIG THING" which has been proved by the words of me not posting 200 and blah blah blahs*.

Please dont come back here and spoilt this great thread. EVER.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## prithwidw

HAWK73 said:


> prithwidw,
> 
> Don`t *repaet *1971 & Bangladesh troll here.
> If you don`t like us then I got 2 words for you:
> 
> GET LOST from our this forum.



I apologize if I have hurt your feelings. However, I should bring some things to your notice Jahapanahh.

1. You spelled *repeat *as *repaet *, which is wrong

2. Secondly you said, you got 2 words for me, but in inspecting I see that you got 6 words for me.

Anyways, I accept your decision, GB.


----------



## SpArK

prithwidw said:


> I apologize if I have hurt your feelings. However, I should bring some things to your notice Jahapanahh.
> 
> 1. You spelled *repeat *as *repaet *, which is wrong
> 
> 2. Secondly you said, you got 2 words for me, but in inspecting I see that you got 6 words for me.
> 
> Anyways, I accept your decision, GB.




Now u started teaching grammar in here...

Go away... stop trolling.. this thread will be very much alive without you. Good Bye.


----------



## prithwidw

S.U.R.B. said:


> prithwidw come on man ....let's just talk about *cricket *here.



Thanks SURB, you are here long enough to understand kids. They are such anomalies nowadays. I was talking about cricket and my likes and dislikes, that all.


----------



## S.U.R.B.

HAWK73 said:


> Why you are showing so much sympathi to him while remind you about what happened in 1971?



please! No more 1971 as i said previously.


----------



## prithwidw

riju78 said:


> sad that ur education didnt teach u to respect others..



I command respect for respect. Do not try and preach me kid. This is not an apology thread.


----------



## HAWK73

prithwidw said:


> I apologize if I have hurt your feelings. However, I should bring some things to your notice Jahapanahh.
> 
> 1. You spelled *repeat *as *repaet *, which is wrong
> 
> 2. Secondly you said, you got 2 words for me, but in inspecting I see that you got 6 words for me.
> 
> Anyways, I accept your decision, GB.



My 2 words that I got for you was what you desereve to get.
Because you have totally gone mad.
If you don`t like Bangladesh then, STOP showing your jeloussi here.
Get a life & grow up!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manav

BENNY said:


> First you called me a pathetic kannediga and insulted me, when i said i am not one and from kerala now you are insulting all keralites by saying they are hated by Kannadigas in karnataka.. you are nothing but a "*racist"*
> 
> Why are you so disturbed in here.?
> Why you want to hate Bangladesh so much?
> Why you started derailing this thread with statistics with BD ?
> 
> You are nothing but pathetic who even hate fellow Indians. You are utmost shame to all .
> 
> Your only aim is to post more posts in thread and become a "BIG THING" which has been proved by the words of me not posting 200 and blah blah blahs.
> 
> Please dont come back here and spoilt this great thread. EVER.


*you also need to be cool down man. every one having its own opinion. no need to get personal *


----------



## U-571

loling constantly.....


----------



## HAWK73

BENNY,
Lets hope that India play well against Aussies on friday.


----------



## SpArK

Manav said:


> *you also need to be cool down man. every one having its own opinion. no need to get personal *



I am cool. But these racist remarks towards a group of people in regard to the language they speak or region wise cannot be tolerated.

He started it by sending PMs . I was forced to respond .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

M Asraf sicken me. Jamie is right about this looser. He should be kicked out form the team. No more wasting our money on this blue moon character.


----------



## prithwidw

*Australia Wins against Bangladesh in T20 WC.*

Most cricket nations do not want to tour Pakistan because of terrorism. However, most countries tour BD, even if the level of cricket BD plays can be compared to county cricket. 

When I say BD is no good a cricket side I mean it. Let BD win a Test Match series against Pakistan, India, SLanka in the subcontinent and I will gladly support BD. Let BD win a single series against any established teams in world cricket.

What has BD Cricket Team gained in World Cricket other than experience, experience of losing again and again.

You guys think I am bashing BD. IS bashing BD necessary in terms of World Cricket?

India is #1 in tests, and #2 in ODI. Got my point?

Cricket teams nowadays play all 365 days like crazy, and many among them players are injured. Maybe banning low class teams like BD, Zim, Kenya can provide our national teams some rest. Some less cricket, sometime to rejuvenate.


----------



## HAWK73

*SUPER EIGHT STAGE*

*GROUP E*

*PAKISTAN

NEW ZEALAND

SOUTH AFRICA/AFGHANISTAN

ENGLAND*​
*GROUP F*

*SRI LANKA

WEST INDIES

AUSTRALIA

INDIA*​
*TOP TWO TEAMS FROM EACH GROUP QUALIFY FOR SEMI-FINALS*


----------



## SpArK

This is an age where cricket is going global. efforts are taken it to make it a global sport. If small teams are confined to play with themselves , nobody expects them to come to the level of Biggerr teams.
Even a country like Zimbabwe and Bangladesh are a threat in T20s and ODI's which is acknowledged by each and every member here. 
Cricket is not an exclusive club.

If that logic is correct Brazil should always play with teams like Argentina and France not like Iran and China in world cups. 


Its like saying Federrer should always play with Nadal.
I used to remember India playing with Russia in Nehru cup matches in Kerala.


----------



## SSGPA1

Lets talk about cricket, the game which we all love.

Here are the top 4batsmen

Player Mat Inns NO Run
Jayawardene (SL) 2 2 0 181
Raina (India) 2 2 0 119 
JH Kallis (SA) 2* 2 0 107 
EJG Morgan (Eng) 2 2 0 100 


I think Jaya and Morgan are doing a fine job and they are better than others as they are consistent. Raina and Kallis are there as they scored high scores in one innings and didnèt score much in the second one.


----------



## amoverlord

guys!!!!!! i love this thread..............
dont destroy this one atleast.........
plz report trolls but refrain frm going off topic....

btw afghanitan is a team with great potential(more then bangladesh,if i may say so)....what bowling today bwaah kya baat hai........


----------



## amoverlord

guys!!!!!! i love this thread..............
dont destroy this one atleast.........
plz report trolls but refrain frm going off topic....

btw afghanitan is a team with great potential(more then bangladesh,if i may say so)....what bowling today bwaah kya baat hai........


----------



## Al-zakir

shining eyes said:


> JESAY MERA BHAI KHUSH
> ap esay keh k khush ho lo bro



Bilkul mere bhai. 




shining eyes said:


> MANN KI SHANTI TO NISHCHIT HONI CHAIAY NA....



lekin mere bhai ye Urdu nahi hai....Apne Hindi ki talim kaha se hasil ki.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahmeddsid

I was checking this thread out for some interesting bits on cricket, sadly, the last few pages seem to be nothing but pathetic display of stupidity by a fellow Indian member. Prithwi, every team has bad days and good days, BD has defeated India and Pakistan in the past, and given a chance they will do it again. In that case when India got out of WC and Pakistan was stuck in all the problems, ICC should have "Demoted" them too!

Now Quit it, and stop being derogatory towards your fellow countrymen making fun of where they come from. 

Lastly, Stop using God Speed, I would request. Someone might think its me.

God Speed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

WAQAS119 said:


> oye,,, wo bangladeshi urdu kaisay samjhay gaa....lol



Theek hai.



shining eyes said:


> MANN KI SHANTI TO NISHCHIT HONI CHAIAY NA....



lekin ye URDU kab se hone laga......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

All three Top T20 teams in our group

England
New Zealand
South Africa
Pakistan

Todays Match:

Pakistan vs England


*Shahid Afridi*
captain

Age: 30 years 48 days
Batting: Right-hand bat
Bowling: Legbreak googly

*Abdul Razzaq*
Age: 30 years 137 days
Batting: Right-hand bat
Bowling: Right-arm fast-medium

*Abdur Rehman*
Age: 30 years 48 days
Playing role: Bowler
Batting: Left-hand bat
Bowling: Slow left-arm orthodox

*Fawad Alam*
Age: 24 years 192 days
Batting: Left-hand bat
Bowling: Slow left-arm orthodox

*Hammad Azam
*Age: 19 years 33 days
Batting: Right-hand bat
Bowling: Right-arm medium

*Kamran Akmal
*wicketkeeper

Age: 28 years 95 days
Batting: Right-hand bat

*Khalid Latif
*Age: 24 years 165 days
Batting: Right-hand bat
Bowling: Right-arm offbreak

*Misbah-ul-Haq
*Age: 35 years 325 days
Batting: Right-hand bat
Bowling: Legbreak

*Mohammad Aamer
*Age: 18 years 5 days
Batting: Left-hand bat
Bowling: Left-arm fast-medium

*Mohammad Asif
*Age: 27 years 119 days
Playing role: Bowler
Batting: Left-hand bat
Bowling: Right-arm fast-medium

*Mohammad Hafeez
*Age: 29 years 183 days
Batting: Right-hand bat
Bowling: Right-arm offbreak

*Mohammad Sami
*Age: 29 years 53 days
Batting: Right-hand bat
Bowling: Right-arm fast

*Saeed Ajmal
*Age: 32 years 186 days
Batting: Right-hand bat
Bowling: Right-arm offbreak

*Salman Butt
*Age: 25 years 193 days
Playing role: Batsman
Batting: Left-hand bat
Bowling: Right-arm offbreak

*Umar Akmal
*Age: 19 years 327 days
Batting: Right-hand bat

*Umar Gul
*withdrawn player

Age: 26 years 4 days
Batting: Right-hand bat
Bowling: Right-arm fast-medium

*Yasir Arafat
*withdrawn player

Age: 28 years 37 days
Batting: Right-hand bat
Bowling: Right-arm medium​

*VS​*

*Paul Collingwood
*captain

Age: 33 years 309 days
Batting: Right-hand bat
Bowling: Right-arm medium

*James Anderson
*Age: 27 years 244 days
Playing role: Bowler
Batting: Left-hand bat
Bowling: Right-arm fast-medium

*Ravi Bopara
*Age: 24 years 331 days
Batting: Right-hand bat
Bowling: Right-arm medium

*Tim Bresnan
*Age: 25 years 31 days
Batting: Right-hand bat
Bowling: Right-arm medium-fast

*Stuart Broad
*Age: 23 years 280 days
Batting: Left-hand bat
Bowling: Right-arm fast-medium

*Craig Kieswetter
*wicketkeeper

Age: 22 years 123 days
Batting: Right-hand bat

*Michael Lumb
*Age: 30 years 47 days
Batting: Left-hand bat
Bowling: Right-arm medium

*Eoin Morgan
*Age: 23 years 202 days
Batting: Left-hand bat
Bowling: Right-arm medium

*Kevin Pietersen
*Age: 29 years 277 days
Batting: Right-hand bat
Bowling: Right-arm offbreak

*Ajmal Shahzad
*Age: 24 years 247 days
Batting: Right-hand bat
Bowling: Right-arm medium-fast

*Ryan Sidebottom
*Age: 32 years 75 days
Batting: Left-hand bat
Bowling: Left-arm fast-medium

*Graeme Swann
*Age: 31 years 7 days
Batting: Right-hand bat
Bowling: Right-arm offbreak

*James Tredwell
*Age: 28 years 32 days
Batting: Left-hand bat
Bowling: Right-arm offbreak

*Luke Wright
*Age: 25 years 24 days
Batting: Right-hand bat
Bowling: Right-arm medium

*Michael Yardy
*Age: 29 years 124 days
Batting: Left-hand bat
Bowling: Left-arm medium​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Comet

Can any one tell me why Fawad Alam is playing. I don't remember him playing any thing exceptional. then why is he in this team?


----------



## AliFarooq

umairp said:


> Can any one tell me why Fawad Alam is playing. I don't remember him playing any thing exceptional. then why is he in this team?



his fielding was alright.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

umairp said:


> Can any one tell me why Fawad Alam is playing. I don't remember him playing any thing exceptional. then why is he in this team?



...because he is the son of a flthy rich fellow and he said to PCB "Hay, let my kid play in Pak-Team and I'll pay all his match fees from my pocket". 

But I wonder what the heck is that Khalid Latif doing out their in the squad?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine

Hi
way to go Umar gul, perfect time to have an injury


----------



## MZUBAIR

I think no need to blame Gull, if he was unfit.
Wt the others doing in the team

Asif...in poor form, since Veena *MALIKA* made his nights hell.
Sami doing same old mistakes.
Y Abdul Rehman is a part of squad?
Wts the role of Fawad Alam?
Y Razzaq not bowling
Akmal brohers nt in good touch.
Afridi is not at his top of bowling.
Use of Ajmal is very poor.
*Pakistan forgot "Catches win matches"*

With these things they cant reach in semi's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinshuk

Which team India is playing in the coming match?


----------



## MZUBAIR

Aus Vs India (7th May)


----------



## MZUBAIR

Asif to replace Sami in T20 fixture
Updated at: 1133 PST, Thursday, May 06, 2010

BARBADOS: Pakistan made one change in its playing squad for the match against England in Super Eight leg of T20 World Cup tournament.Muhammad Asif will replace Muhammad Sami. Pakistan team manager Yawer Saeed told Geo News that only one change has been made in the team. Muhammad Asif will be part of playing squad instead of Muhammad Sami. He said players are determined to perform well in Super Eight stage of tournament.


----------



## Kinetic

MZUBAIR said:


> Aus Vs India (7th May)



I hope India destroys Aussies.  I will be happy if anyone destroy them.


----------



## F86 Saber

One of the few problems with this team is that it is extremely un balanced. Our bowling attack is much weaker than the last two world cups and the team lacks an innings stablizing experienced middle order batsman. Last but not the least, our captain is way too aggressive and i have huge doubts about his leadership qualities. 

Just another average tournament and the problems of the team for Pakistan Cricket Fan


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Gambhir is fit to play....batting order stronger now...

Fit-again Gambhir keen to contribute with bat - Yahoo! Cricket


----------



## shining eyes

I disagree with your statement


> One of the few problems with this team is that it is extremely un balanced


*OUR team is perfectly BALANCED..... you prove its unbalanced?*


> Our bowling attack is much weaker than the last two world cups


*our bowling is still very good only one weaklink which can be filled with WISE bowling changes....
AAMIR ,AFRIDI , AJMMAL , ASIF 
and other 2 bowlers can be used wisely Razzaq and hafeez according to the pitch!!*


> and the team lacks an innings stablizing experienced middle order batsman.


*MISBAH is the perfect innings stablizer and he shown his good form in last match *

---------- Post added at 01:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:18 PM ----------




> Gambhir is fit to play....batting order stronger now...


good for your team


----------



## Mirza Jatt

*group E*

6th may - Pak vs Eng
6th may - SA vs NZ
8th may - Pak vs NZ
8th may - Eng vs SA
10th may - Pak vs SA
10th may - NZ vs Eng


*group F*

7th may - Aus vs Ind
7th may - SL vs WI
9th may - Ind vs WI
9th may - SL vs Aus
11th may - SL vs Ind
11th may - WI vs Australia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SummerWine

WIndies and Sri Lanka might not be a big problem for India in this group.....only Aussies will be....

Semi Final palce is almost sure for indians......start the celebrations indian fellows....


----------



## Mirza Jatt

SummerWine said:


> WIndies and Sri Lanka might not be a big problem for India in this group.....only Aussies will be....
> 
> Semi Final palce is almost sure for indians......start the celebrations indian fellows....



you are right,but I would say the game with aussies will be 50-50

....India has come very strong these two years..Aussies have tasted it already..still they are the true professionals..so they can never be under estimated.


----------



## whydowelove

SummerWine said:


> WIndies and Sri Lanka might not be a big problem for India in this group.....only Aussies will be....
> 
> Semi Final palce is almost sure for indians......start the celebrations indian fellows....



well i have slightly different opinion..........Srilanka can be predictive but no one know abt Windies...........
and with australia, India will have to give best...

but still India seems to best team in that group

fingers crossed for Pakistan and India............


C U in the final


----------



## HAWK73

Now its about 1 hours to start Pakistan-V-England first Super Eight match. Best of luck to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Pakistan will easily win this match..pakistan is a much better side...


----------



## S.U.R.B.

We'll WIN Today INSHAALLAH











Afridi chull purr ub yar.


----------



## F86 Saber

shining eyes said:


> I disagree with your statement
> 
> OUR team is perfectly BALANCED..... you prove its unbalanced?




Ok lets see... we have Hafeez comming in at number three who by no means is a natural number three and has opened for most of his career. At number 4 we have Misbah who has played lower in the order and again not a natural at number 4. We have Umar Akmal at 5 who should come in at least one position higher in the batting order. Afridi comes in at 6 and then we have Fawad Alam who only god knows what he's is doing in the team when he's not a specialist batsman and is seldom used as as bowler. We than have Abdul Razzaq at 8 who is being played as a specialist batsman . As far as bowling is concerned, we essentially have only two pacers (Out of them one is horribly out of form), one regular spinner in Ajmal, with Afridi and Hafeez as part timmers(who have been getting hammered all around). How else can you call a team unbalanced? 



shining eyes said:


> *our bowling is still very good only one weaklink which can be filled with WISE bowling changes....
> AAMIR ,AFRIDI , AJMMAL , ASIF
> and other 2 bowlers can be used wisely Razzaq and hafeez according to the pitch!!*



Key word here is *"WISE"* and the display we've seen in the last two matches has been anything but WISE change on bowling from Afridi. 



shining eyes said:


> *MISBAH is the perfect innings stablizer and he shown his good form in last match *




Aweee come on dude...he's not and we all know it. He has never played above the number 5 position even in ODI's. He is not a good strike rotator, runs accumulator or gap finder.


----------



## WAQAS119




----------



## HAWK73

Well, if Afridi will won the toss then he should bat first.
He should bat first!


----------



## WAQAS119

^yeap........ Our Bowling MashaAllah can defend any sort of total, so batting first is good for Pakistan.... But batting second will not make huge difference.


----------



## U-571

when is the match starting??


----------



## SummerWine

U-571 said:


> when is the match starting??



18.30 PK Time


----------



## SummerWine

HAWK73 said:


> Well, if Afridi will won the toss then he should bat first.
> He should bat first!



He must Bat first........


----------



## U-571

pakistan ka allah hafiz today 

i dunno how english are become a great yeam in cricket and hockey, how has this become possible??


----------



## SummerWine

I dont think English can be called great in Cricket and Hockey at all.....yes they showed good performance in Hockey in the world cup but cant be called as great....same goes for cricket....they are good but IMO not great


----------



## HAWK73

England won the toss and bowl first.


----------



## HAWK73

Pakistan made 1 change.
Mohammad Sami, OUT
Mohammad Asif, In


----------



## WAQAS119

Batting first is good for Pakistan....


----------



## WAQAS119

pitch seems quicker.......


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Batting First is good , Best of Luck Pakistan , Best of Luck for Champions


----------



## Areesh

Great going First over for 11 runs.


----------



## Introvert

So far so good


----------



## U-571

england ko chudde aaj warna saab bekar


----------



## U-571

run rate is so slow

kamran akmal ne ****** pana dekhaya hai slow run rate ker ke


----------



## sirius

Pakistan 60/1 (8.0/20 ov)..good going pak


----------



## U-571

i think pakistan team is playing test cricket haha


----------



## sirius

2 down pak.. 71/2


----------



## U-571

77/4

yeah muhammad hafeez team main kis tarha aagya, khelna tu hai nahi use


----------



## Evil Flare

We Really Sucked ..


Poori Dhakkano ki team hai .. saare ke saare hijre hain ....


----------



## amoverlord

77/3............


----------



## Evil Flare

77/4 


We have already loose this game ....


----------



## U-571

afridi gone, ab tu 120 ban jain set hai haha


----------



## amoverlord

afridi gone.........


----------



## Stewart1989

PAK need to hold it together! I'm rooting for them, despite how just about everyone bad mouths my precious (and mighty) Aussie team.

I hope Umar fires and stays to the end. He is the key.


----------



## U-571

watching the current team situation, pakistanis are not commenting here haha


----------



## Areesh

WTF this afridi has just proved to be pathetic since when he has been made the captain.  If he couldn't accept the pressure of captaincy why he accepted it. Idiot. So much for this match and for this tournament also.


----------



## U-571

Stewart1989 said:


> PAK need to hold it together! I'm rooting for them, despite how just about everyone bad mouths my precious (and mighty) Aussie team.
> 
> I hope Umar fires and stays to the end. He is the key.



stupid kangaros lol xD


----------



## Stewart1989

Settle down mate. It's a short game. Umar and Misbah just need to stabilize and set up for a big Razzaq finish. 

U have many good players in this PAK side. Not just Afridi.


----------



## Stewart1989

U-571 said:


> stupid kangaros lol xD



They can't be that stupid. They crushed the pakis and the deshis so far. ;-) it's the year of the kangaroo mate. Accept it now, and it won't hurt so bad later. Lol.


----------



## Areesh

Stewart1989 said:


> PAK need to hold it together! I'm rooting for them, despite how just about everyone bad mouths my precious (and mighty) Aussie team.
> 
> I hope Umar fires and stays to the end. He is the key.



Sir you are australians and we are pakistani. We lack sensible players like you have.


----------



## IndianArmy

India vs Australia tomorrow...... Well, should be a close game i guess


----------



## U-571

aussie get out of your kangaro world lollllllxx


----------



## shining eyes

PPL Pakistan has still enough FIRE power itsUMAR RAZZAQ MISBAH and FAWAD so if there is a partnership then it will be great hope that no wikit fall till 18 overs from now

---------- Post added at 07:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------

SIXERRRRRRRRRR


----------



## U-571

Stewart1989 said:


> They can't be that stupid. They crushed the pakis and the deshis so far. ;-) it's the year of the kangaroo mate. Accept it now, and it won't hurt so bad later. Lol.



year of kangaro, when did kangaro rule the world, thats the funniest thing i ever heard lolxxx


----------



## Stewart1989

Areesh said:


> Sir you are australians and we are pakistani. We lack sensible players like you have.



This is true. If ur cricketers are like the people on this forum they lack the tempremant to play at this high level. There is plenty of time to rebuild with the firepower still to come.


----------



## shining eyes

100 up for pakistan THIS game can be changed dramatically in no time
imagine if 2 overs give 20 runs each where will pak stand then?
HOPE FOR THE BEST...........


----------



## U-571

abe yeah test cricket chal raha hai lagta hai


----------



## Areesh

5th gone... Misbah out. These guys are pathetic.


----------



## amoverlord

misbah gone........bad shot selection....


----------



## shining eyes

wikit goes down which is not gud for but Pakistan still........
AND a point that THIS PITCH WILL favor same to our bowlers and owr bowling is better


----------



## Stewart1989

U-571 said:


> year of kangaro, when did kangaro rule the world, thats the funniest thing i ever heard lolxxx



Mate the kangaroo has ruled the cricketing world for much longer than I care to remember in all forms! (as of now) we crushed u when u were here and we've already crushed u in the windies much like we will crush u again in England next month.

 have fun dreaming of being a great cricketing nation again, unless u find someone to support the likes of aamir and U. Akmal and the PCB doesn't pressure them out of the game like alot of other great PAK players.


----------



## Areesh

Stewart1989 said:


> This is true. If ur cricketers are like the people on this forum they lack the tempremant to play at this high level. There is plenty of time to rebuild with the firepower still to come.



Yup I agree.


----------



## U-571

^^ kia english 120 bhi ni bana payen ge kia??? pak bowling sucks


----------



## shining eyes

sixerrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## amoverlord

ssssiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiixxxxxxxx.....


----------



## HAWK73

Lets hope that they made 150 at least?


----------



## Stewart1989

Areesh said:


> Yup I agree.



Thank u sir! Someone with common sense!

And for the record - GO PAKISTAN!!! I will support them the right way because few of you know how! (Faith)


----------



## Areesh

Umar is batting well.


----------



## shining eyes

> ^^ kia english 120 bhi ni bana payen ge kia??? pak bowling sucks


this pitch looks very helping to all bowlers specially spinners so i think eng will get it verrry hard to score runs


----------



## HAWK73

poor bating by Pak batsmen.


----------



## Windjammer

Come on guys, stick to the sport.

As they say, it's only cricket matey.


----------



## HAWK73

Well, now Umar Akmal is gone.
118/6


----------



## Stewart1989

Umar gone. :-( bad luck. Well played 30 - maybe a bit soon?


----------



## shining eyes

*UMAR AND AAMIR FUTURE SUPERSTARS*

---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 PM ----------

chloooooooooo :O


----------



## U-571

Stewart1989 said:


> Thank u sir! Someone with common sense!
> 
> And for the record - GO PAKISTAN!!! I will support them the right way because few of you know how! (Faith)



r u of pakistani or indian origin??


----------



## Areesh

Another wicket down... Umar akmal this time.


----------



## amoverlord

i think........150 is still gettable......


----------



## HAWK73

Now 3 overs remain.
120/6


----------



## shining eyes

Razzaq inn 

---------- Post added at 07:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 PM ----------

still 3 overs and its 120 on the board


----------



## HAWK73

Hmmm, now 7 gone on 120.
Less than 3 overs remain. . . .


----------



## Stewart1989

U-571 said:


> r u of pakistani or indian origin??



Australian origin mate.


----------



## U-571

7 gone lolx


----------



## amoverlord

fawad alam gone........why this guy is in the pak team........


----------



## Evil Flare

This FUCCKEr fawad ALAM .. 

kon leke aaya is ko team mein ?


----------



## shining eyes

*AAMIR can also hit some *


----------



## Stewart1989

140+ will be competitive. Pitch seems slow. Aamir in form. Just 20 more runs and they have a real good shot.


----------



## U-571

go aamir go xD


----------



## HAWK73

Missing Imran Nazir & Rana Naveed.


----------



## shining eyes

GUYS 140 will be an ideal total here what do you say with paks bowling?


----------



## U-571

single ab bhi, lagta hai pakistan team single ke liye banaye gaye he, test main woh bhi nai banate


----------



## HAWK73

Ijaz Butt is just destroying Pakistani Cricket.


----------



## Stewart1989

123/7 off 18 overs. Aamir and Razzak in. Sidebottom to bowl the 19th.


----------



## Areesh

amoverlord said:


> fawad alam gone........why this guy is in the pak team........



Because of our "agressive" captain Afridi. I hate this Fawad alam.


----------



## shining eyes

*140+ will be competitive. Pitch seems slow. Aamir in form. Just 20 more runs and they have a real good shot. *
Exactly and realistic if PAK makes 140 or + this will be 60 : 40 in favour of pakistan


----------



## Stewart1989

2 dot balls. Aamir can't get bat on ball. :-(


----------



## U-571

indian ad woh wala "yeh cup kahe ni jaye ga" does it play now a days xD???


----------



## HAWK73

Aamir is just don`t understanding how to play 2nd last over.


----------



## Areesh

HAWK73 said:


> Missing Imran Nazir & Rana Naveed.



No not missing Naved and Imran. What we are missing is honesty and saneness.


----------



## Evil Flare

What the **** is razzaq Doing

We deserve to be kicked out of the tournament .....


----------



## Stewart1989

Another dot. 

And finally aamir gets the single. Only 2 balls left in the 19th though.


----------



## IndianArmy

I like this video from 2009 world cup, some fan made it, but its better than any official one...take a look at it guys


----------



## HAWK73

Areesh said:


> No not missing Naved and Imran. What we are missing is honesty and saneness.



We will never have that until we have a well known of cricket as PCB chairman.


----------



## Areesh

Well our so called great batsmen have worked really hard to lose this match. Let's see what happens. Our captain is determined to lose this match.


----------



## U-571

^^ yeah cup kahe ni jaye ga lollllllllllllllllllllllllxxxx hahahah 

sedha neche se aaye ga xD


----------



## shining eyes

*waaaaaaaaaaaoooo sixerrrrrrrr je oar razzqqq*


----------



## amoverlord

ssssssssssssssssssssssiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## U-571

and out!!!!


----------



## Stewart1989

Wide wide six!!! OUT!! Razzaq is out. 

PAK 132/8 off 19.0. 8+ runs would be ideal. Aamir on strike. Bresnan to bowl.


----------



## shining eyes

chal koi bat nae!!!!!
SOCHO AGAR 6 laga k na jata tow kya hota.......


----------



## U-571

go saaed ajmal go xD


----------



## Areesh

9 down. We have nothing left in this match and even in this tournament.


----------



## Stewart1989

Aamir gone - 132/9 off 19.1.


----------



## shining eyes

GO AMIR GO......

---------- Post added at 07:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 PM ----------

TO PAVILION LOLXxx


----------



## U-571

if india loses this world cup again phir kia hoga!!!!!!!!!

phir indians will sing "gand main danda de" hahahahahaha


----------



## Stewart1989

Areesh said:


> 9 down. We have nothing left in this match and even in this tournament.



And you wonder why ur team crumbles under pressure? Have faith mate. It is a defendable total if the bowlers can hit the mark.


----------



## shining eyes

> go saaed ajmal go xD


lolxxxxxx saeed ajmal cant go...lolxxx


----------



## HAWK73

Now its up to Pak bowlers.


----------



## Stewart1989

FOUR!!! 137/9.


----------



## Evil Flare

Fourrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## shining eyes

hahahahahah GO SAEED GO............

---------- Post added at 07:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 PM ----------

GO ONCE AGAIN...........


----------



## Areesh

HAWK73 said:


> We will never have that until we have a well known of cricket as PCB chairman.



Yeah can't have that with a CM like Ijaz Butt.


----------



## shining eyes

gooooood gooooood 139 one 4 plzzzzz


----------



## Stewart1989

Sneaky 2 - 139/9

WIDE - 140/9 off 19.4

SIX - 146/9 off 19.5


----------



## HAWK73

Well Done, Ajmal
6. . . . . . .


----------



## shining eyes

wooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## U-571

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahhahaha

6666666666666666666!!!


----------



## Stewart1989

Single off the last ball - 147/9 off 20. 

Very competitive. Show some faith in a good bowling attack! PAK will defend this total.


----------



## shining eyes

*gr8888888 SAEED AJMAL ZINDABADDD
BOOM BOOM SAEED AJMAL and DIMAG ghoom ghoom AFRIDI*


----------



## Evil Flare

Sixxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## U-571

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaahaahahhahahahahahahaha


----------



## Areesh

148 is the total. Doesn't look enough if we look at our present bowling performance.


----------



## shining eyes

> Very competitive. Show some faith in a good bowling attack! PAK will defend this total.


sure Pakistan will INSHALLAH


----------



## amoverlord

147........gud score......


----------



## HAWK73

Now its up to Afridi & Ajmal`s spinn.


----------



## U-571

we can kick the english out, definitely maybe!!


----------



## shining eyes

SL Women 91/7 (16.4/20 ov) v Pak Women


----------



## Mirza Jatt

seeing the bowling strength 148 is a winning total for Pakistan in this pitch..all the best


----------



## HAWK73

amoverlord said:


> 147........gud score......


Thanks to Ajmal for his great effort in last over.


----------



## U-571

Stewart1989 said:


> Single off the last ball - 147/9 off 20.
> 
> Very competitive. Show some faith in a good bowling attack! PAK will defend this total.



what dont you support the english??


----------



## shining eyes

_*main PAKISTANI BOWLERS WILL be Afridi AAMIR and AJMAL*_


----------



## Areesh

Stewart1989 said:


> And you wonder why ur team crumbles under pressure? Have faith mate. It is a defendable total if the bowlers can hit the mark.



Sir one has to have faith in it's players. But faith without reasoning is insanity. Expect for Amir our bowling is also not in a good form.


----------



## su-47

U-571 said:


> we can kick the english niggers out, definitely maybe!!



dude, wtf is wrong with you? it is a sport, show some respect to the opposition. This thread is for people who appreciate cricket, not just their team's, but others' as well. 

its people like you who bring disgrace to sports! 

Post reported for use of racist language


----------



## Stewart1989

Going to bed now guys. 1am here and I got work in the morning.

147 is very very competitive. PAK will win with their class bowling attack (Afridi, Asif and Aamir). Best of luck. And hope to see u in the finals - where we will give you another good thrashing. Lol.


----------



## HAWK73

Indian Jatt said:


> seeing the bowling strength 148 is a winning total for Pakistan in this pitch..all the best


Thanks.
Now its up to Afridi, Ajmal, Hafeez, Aamir & Asif that how they bowl to England.


----------



## Stewart1989

U-571 said:


> what dont you support the english niggers??
> 
> maybe because they pushed you out of UK to australia hahaha lolx



Mate. Your a disgrace, you need to take a good hard look at yourself and realize your stupid infantile comments reflect badly on no one but yourself. 

and for the record - I hate no cricket team, although I have an appreciation for a PAK team that overcomes the current hardships. Go pak, ignore this joker, he does not deserve oxygen.


----------



## U-571

Stewart1989 said:


> Going to bed now guys. 1am here and I got work in the morning.
> 
> 147 is very very competitive. PAK will win with their class bowling attack (Afridi, Asif and Aamir). Best of luck. And hope to see u in the finals - where we will give you another good thrashing. Lol.



and we will give you good spanking lol


----------



## HAWK73

English batsmen are now on the pitch to start their innings.


----------



## Hyde

*



Australia's 141 was the the highest score made yesterday on this pitch, so Pakistan will at least feel in the game.

Click to expand...

*
Not bad


----------



## Al-zakir

My full Pledge support for our pakistani bros. 

Let's restrict them Brit under125....


----------



## U-571

4!! ,.................................


----------



## Stewart1989

One last question - why does razzaq have the new ball? First two balls are on the pads of the left hander. Would Asif and Aamir not be better choice for new ball?


----------



## shining eyes

*WTF nowwwwww WHY IS razzaq bowling?
AAMIR and asif???
where are they?????
AFRIDI IS OUT OF MINDDD*


----------



## U-571

catch dropped what an a$$!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!$@$@#$@&#37;@$%$%^^&**&(*&(&


----------



## shining eyes

> 4!! ,.................................


no problem mate  we started off with 6......................


----------



## U-571

Stewart1989 said:


> Mate. Your a disgrace, you need to take a good hard look at yourself and realize your stupid infantile comments reflect badly on no one but yourself.
> 
> and for the record - I hate no cricket team, although I have an appreciation for a PAK team that overcomes the current hardships. Go pak, ignore this joker, he does not deserve oxygen.



my apologies bro, indeed it was childish


----------



## amoverlord

whatttt!!!!!!!catch dropped........


----------



## shining eyes

I THINK A big mistake of not oppening bowling with AAMIR......
ek ha to 3 over shuru main e us say karwa leta ha or ek ha to start e nae lia us se...... strange BRAIN...


----------



## U-571

aaaaaaaaarrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh catch dropped why!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shining eyes

see u after the match 
hopr for the best


----------



## U-571

what a fcuked up a$$ ajmal is


----------



## Stewart1989

Aamir should have opened. Getting nice shape and is looking dangeous. Might only get one over with swing though now. :-(.


----------



## U-571

yeah sab ajmal ki waja se ho raha hai

where r the black beauties today??


----------



## shining eyes

back ppl 
THINK ABOUT THE NEXT MATCH NOW


----------



## shining eyes

FUKKKKK AFRIDI he is the main _____________

---------- Post added at 08:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------

seeing pakistan out of WC


----------



## U-571

another catch dropped cant believe whats happening now!!!!!!

3 SIMPLE CATCHES DROPPED BY STUPID AJMAL FCUKING PISSES ME OFF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

Ajmal ko hataoooo!


----------



## Choppers

2nd Innings (Power Play)

*ENG 42/0 in 5 Overs*
Current Run rate: 8.40| Required Run rate:7.06
To win: ENG needs 106 run(s) in 15 over(s)


----------



## U-571

ajmal is bowling


----------



## Areesh

Seriously we don't deserve to be in this tournament any more. So it is better if we lose our next two matches and kicked out of the WC like India last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

At what point do Pakistan sub off Ajmal? Three drops has got to hurt.


----------



## U-571

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhahahahahahahaha

\ajmal strikes, OUT

44/1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

congrats...1st down


----------



## amoverlord

lumb gone!!!!!!!!


----------



## shining eyes

thank god spin is introduced and ajmal did something...........OUR LAST HOPE IS NOW SPIN...


----------



## U-571

Areesh said:


> Seriously we don't deserve to be in this tournament any more. So it is better if we lose our next two matches and kicked out of the WC like India last year.



shut the fcuk up ok , how many tyms u repeat

ajmal is covering the mess i guess

pathan bhai se kaha jae jis ne kharab performance de use wahin pitch peh garde


----------



## shining eyes

BEST OVER SO FAR FROM PK


----------



## U-571

abe hafiz hafeez ko kio bulaliya


----------



## shining eyes

NOW WTH YYYYY is there NOT AFRIDI HIMSELF?????????????
why is hafeez there?
another mistake of captain i would consider it......


----------



## U-571

i want to kill this hafeez bas.tard

his mere presence pisses me off


----------



## shining eyes

*THIS PATHAN (AFRIDI) IS PROVING TO BE A DENGARRRR (EDIOT OF HIGH QUALITY) in this tour!!!*


----------



## U-571

whos pushing the hafeez into pathans a$$


----------



## fawwaxs

Solid start by England vs Pakistan, aided by 3 dropped catches already. 45/1 off 6 overs, chasing 148 to win


----------



## shining eyes

he won the last world cup for Pakistan so is HERE to equal his PART by letting PK lose in this one


----------



## fawwaxs

England might actually beat Pakistan without an English player needed on field


----------



## U-571

saeed and now hafeez creating the mess now


----------



## Mirza Jatt

england looks dangerous...KP should be taken ASAP.


----------



## fawwaxs

K.Pietersen: 3, C. Kieswetter: 24 | England: 57/1 (7.0) RR: 8.14 RRR: 7. Req: 91 runs frm 78 bls


----------



## U-571

Indian Jatt said:


> england looks dangerous...KP should be taken ASAP.



bhai 3 catch bhi to drop hua hai uncle smartness!!!

i can tell from team morale that they gonna lose big time


----------



## shining eyes

AFRIDI=:hitwall :hitwall :hitwall :hitwall :hitwall :hitwall :hitwall       hitwall:hitwall


----------



## U-571

afridi ka saab se bara kasoor hai k woh pathan hai


----------



## shining eyes

......................no benefit of wikit NOW......


----------



## HAWK73

Well, it looks difficult for Pakistan. But lets hope for the best for Pakistan.


----------



## shining eyes

now i want a hattrick

---------- Post added at 08:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 PM ----------

or a 5 wikit aamir over repeat


----------



## rizhussain44

England 65/2

Abdul Razzaq to Kieswetter, OUT, gone! Safe hands from Umar as Kieswetter came down the track and hit this ball up into the stratosphere. Umar circled underneath it at long on for what seemed like an age, and managed to cling on the the steepling chance. Thank goodness it wasn't Ajmal down there!


----------



## HAWK73

U-571 said:


> afridi ka saab se bara kasoor hai k woh pathan hai


Kyon Pathan insan nahi hein kia?


----------



## fawwaxs

Pakistan has a second wicket. England is 65-2 in the 9th over. This could be a close finish


----------



## U-571

^^ woh us waqt hota hai jab pakistan match lose kerta hai lolxx


----------



## shining eyes

> afridi ka saab se bara kasoor hai k woh pathan hai


YOU are mistaken mate i have not such frame of mind WHOEVER he may be HE has lost us last match and even losing us this match


----------



## Mirza Jatt

U-571 said:


> bhai 3 catch bhi to drop hua hai uncle smartness!!!
> 
> i can tell from team morale that they gonna lose big time



really cant understand whom are you talking about ..england or Pakistan..anyways.


----------



## shining eyes

IS THIS CAlled fuukkkng strategy????????
bowling changes with NO SENSE........
wasted his own overs and ajmals overs and also changed bowlers badly in crucial situations of last match.............


----------



## fawwaxs

1 more wicket & we r back on.


----------



## U-571

HAWK73 said:


> Kyon Pathan insan nahi hein kia?



haan yeah tu baat hai


----------



## fawwaxs

why was razzak changed after 1st over? 5 runs and a drop chance? Afridi throw out naswar


----------



## shining eyes

Shahid Afridi to Pietersen, 1 run, driven out through the covers, and Pietersen has pinged himself as he went through with the shot, clipping his left ankle with the bat. Ouch! He's down and the physio is out, but it *doesn't look too serious.* A painful blow though


----------



## shining eyes

and i question WHY WAZ AJMAL CHANGED???


> * Saeed Ajmal 1 0 2 1 2.00 [*/quote]


----------



## Choppers

2nd Innings
*ENG 75/2 in 10 Overs*
Current Run rate: 7.50| Required Run rate:7.30
To win: ENG needs 73 run(s) in 10 over(s)


----------



## U-571

allah rahem kare pak team peh

4th catch dropped


----------



## shining eyes

NOW see Afridi got 2 overs left AJmal got 3 left and Amir got 2 left!
THEY ALL MUST BE USED


----------



## SummerWine

gona lose this one..........again will be on mercy of run rates.....averages.....this team beat that team....

and that too only if we win the next two games

and with this fielding....NO CHANCE...and there shouldnt be


----------



## notting hill

U-571 .. you purposely want to get banned or suspended???. some of your comments are appalling and not fit for a public forum like this one. we all know it is just a match and that doesn't give you a license to cross all limits .. just scroll back and read some of your previous comments ..i am not sure they are deliberate or innocent but next time hold your horses before someone reports and sends you back to the pavalion..


----------



## shining eyes

*PAK LOSES THIS MATCH.........so when is Pakistan team comming back to arrive on AIRport and be awarded with "tomatos and eggs"?? *


----------



## Choppers

100 UP.............


----------



## U-571

notting hill said:


> U-571 .. you purposely want to get banned or suspended???. some of your comments are appalling and not fit for a public forum like this one. we all know it is just a match and that doesn't give you a license to cross all limits .. just scroll back and read some of your previous comments ..i am not sure they are deliberate or innocent but next time hold your horses before someone reports and sends you back to the pavalion..



which comment , indian ones, this is the name of the indian song


----------



## Al-zakir

Not a good sign unless some miracle happen very soon.


----------



## riju78

CATCHES WIN MATCHES!!!


----------



## Choppers

2nd Innings
*ENG 118/2 in 15 Overs*
Current Run rate: 7.87| Required Run rate:6.00
To win: ENG needs 30 run(s) in 5 over(s)


----------



## Choppers

SiiiiiiiiiiiiiXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Non sensible Captaincy , irregular Bowler Changing , Poor Fielding Caused Pakistan to Lose Important match ..

Shock


----------



## Choppers

Colllingwood OUT>>>


----------



## amoverlord

collingwood gone............


----------



## Choppers

Too Late..........


----------



## Choppers

So Guys what are Permutations and Combinations Now..


----------



## Areesh

Ok guys since we have nearly lost this match and looking at our pathetic performance it would be really ridiculous to think we can beat SA. Which means we are out of this tournament. So it is my humble to all Pakistanis request that please start supporting Aussies they are the most balance and the most deserving side to win the tournament.


----------



## Jagjit_Singh_Arora

pak gone....


----------



## Peregrine

Hi
Pakistani team has no players, they banned Younis khan, shoaib malik & Shoaib Akhtar. Umar gul & farhat are injured and i don't know what happened to Sohail Tanveer


----------



## Mirza Jatt

bowled..2nd gone


----------



## Choppers

Morgan OUT.............


----------



## U-571

when they have already lost the match pretty much enough and they are taking the wickets lol

even peterson is on the crease


----------



## Choppers

ENGLAND WINS BY 6 WICKETS..


----------



## U-571

ager insanoon ki tarha khelte tu geet jaate


----------



## Awesome

Only one way to improve Pakistani cricket - bachay paida karo, current lot ki bass ki baat nahi hai


----------



## U-571

4-5 catches dropped with one stump missed by one and only kamran akmal

itni achi bowling attack peh yeah haal

fazool captaincy ka nateja hai


----------



## Windjammer

Asim Aquil said:


> Only one way to improve Pakistani cricket - bachay paida karo, current lot ki bass ki baat nahi hai



Aub Shoaib aur Sania hi koi namoona paesh karyen.


----------



## SSGPA1

FIELDING, FIELDING AND FIELDING!!!!!!!!!!

2 DROP CATCHES 1 RUN OUT MISS BY NAKAAM AKMAL (HE IS NOT KAMRAN).

WTF!!

WHY DO WE KEEP PLAYING NAKAAM AKMAL AND MISBAH???????


----------



## Imran Khan

chalo allah ka shuker hai super 8 to khely warna..............


----------



## U-571

Imran Khan said:


> chalo allah ka shuker hai super 8 to khely warna..............



bangladesh ko hara k


----------



## Awesome

U-571 said:


> 4-5 catches dropped with one stump missed by one and only kamran akmal
> 
> itni achi bowling attack peh yeah haal
> 
> fazool captaincy ka nateja hai


I know aadhi team out aur ho chuki hoti if those catches were taken. 3 drops by Ajmal, 1 by Razzaq and 1 by Fawad Alam.

How can we win without catching them. I know some of them were difficult but other teams manage it, we should too.


----------



## U-571

shahid afridi ko bolo thora aur bowl ko chibaye, victory jald mile ge inshallah


----------



## Jazzbot

Pakistan vs England.

Man of the match, for superb match winning fielding performance for England, one and only Saeed Ajmad..


----------



## U-571

ajmal bowled well

per yeah akmal sahab ko to karain!!!, world monkey-iest man trophy

saab losers to team main daal diya hai, kamran akmal, muhammad hafiz, misbah ul haq, (jo test match main T20 and T20 main test match khelta hai)


----------



## Creder

so we're out of the cup ?


----------



## Awesome

Since our RR didn't go down, we need England to loose badly to both other teams. and then we should beat both NZ and SA badly.


----------



## Jagjit_Singh_Arora

India should be happy that we don't have to fight with pakistan in semi final


----------



## U-571

Creder said:


> so we're out of the cup ?



from day 1....


----------



## SpArK

Jagjit_Singh_Arora said:


> India should be happy that we don't have to fight with pakistan in semi final



how is that?


----------



## U-571

Jagjit_Singh_Arora said:


> India should be happy that we don't have to fight with pakistan in semi final



abhi se pohonch gae semis main lol

"yeah cup aik he jaga jae ga"


----------



## SSGPA1

Jagjit_Singh_Arora said:


> India should be happy that we don't have to fight with pakistan in semi final



Is India not going to make to the semis? Stay positive yaar ... I hope Raina will do the same magic against Aus and the WI.

Keep your chin up


----------



## U-571

SSGPA1 said:


> Is India not going to make to the semis? Stay positive yaar ... I hope Raina will do the same magic against Aus and the WI.
> 
> Keep your chin up



he means "yeah cup aik he jaga jae ga"


----------



## Introvert

We should be happy that we won the last T20.

*Who agrees with me*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jagjit_Singh_Arora

BENNY said:


> how is that?



Pakistan can't make it to semis.


----------



## SpArK

Jagjit_Singh_Arora said:


> Pakistan can't make it to semis.



IS THAT A PREDICTION? ARE U AN ASTROLOGER ?


----------



## Jagjit_Singh_Arora

SSGPA1 said:


> Is India not going to make to the semis? Stay positive yaar ... I hope Raina will do the same magic against Aus and the WI.
> 
> Keep your chin up



We are going to final... and for the cup


----------



## Jagjit_Singh_Arora

BENNY said:


> IS THAT A PREDICTION? ARE U AN ASTROLOGER ?



Pakistan should be happy that they atleast reached super 6. IMO.


----------



## U-571

Jagjit_Singh_Arora said:


> Pakistan can't make it to semis.



yeh cup aur kahan jae ga?? seedha ander aaye ga


----------



## SpArK

Jagjit_Singh_Arora said:


> Pakistan should be happy that they atleast reached super 6. IMO.



WHAT IS SUPER 6??


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Pakistan Will go through in Semis , InshaALLAH. 

if u remember that in last World Cup T20 , There was same Condition But Pakistan Go through Final. 

we learn after we Lose, Then we show the Confidence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jagjit_Singh_Arora

BENNY said:


> WHAT IS SUPER 6??



i mean super 8. 

they are candidate for normally super 12 team.


----------



## U-571

Jagjit_Singh_Arora said:


> i mean super 8.
> 
> they are candidate for normally super 12 team.



bhai sanskrit main bolte ho kiya lol, kuch samaj ni aataa yaa aap hi ko nai samaj aataa kia bolte ho lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salman nedian

Jagjit_Singh_Arora said:


> i mean super 8.
> 
> they are candidate for normally super 12 team.



get a life man, you are talking about the world T-20 champions.

when the going gets tough, the tough gets going


----------



## Jagjit_Singh_Arora

U-571 said:


> bhai sanskrit main bolte ho kiya lol, kuch samaj ni aataa yaa aap hi ko nai samaj aataa kia bolte ho lol



nahi me angrez me bhol rahi hu.


----------



## HAWK73

U-571 said:


> haan yeah tu baat hai



*Lagta kissi Pathan ne tumhare sath do do hath zaroor kiye hein?*


----------



## HAWK73

That was a totally poor effort by Pakistan Cricket team.
Afridi didn`t shown any kind of responsibility as a captain. He gave away his wicket.


We have totally different team than what we got in last T20 World Cup in England.

Now Pakistan MUST beat both New Zealand & South Africa to go into Semi-Final. But to beat both these teams is not easy I can tell you.


----------



## Kinetic

The match was competitive! England won only in the last over. Two more matches remained for you. All the best. 

*We will take care of Aussies tomorrow.* 

Though India is the best Test and second best ODI team in the world. I think they have quite improved in T20 as well. But we still lack some good bowlers.


----------



## Skies

I can remember the old days when Wasim Vhai was the captain and PK used to win in the all most all games!

Now PK has surely lacking of something in their mentality. 10 years ago India was not very favorite team and they did not used to win like now and on the other hand PK was very favorite and had great performance. I think PK's current situation is more or less responsible for that.


----------



## HAWK73

Kinetic said:


> The match was competitive! England won only in the last over. Two more matches remained for you. All the best.
> 
> *We will take care of Aussies tomorrow.*
> 
> Though India is the best Test and second best ODI team in the world. I think they have quite improved in T20 as well. But we still lack some good bowlers.



India looks much stronger than Aussies in this coming match.
All the best for tomorrow`s match dear Indian friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bc040400065

Skies said:


> I can remember the old days when Wasim Vhai was the captain and PK used to win in the all most all games!
> 
> Now PK has surely lacking of something in their mentality. 10 years ago India was not very favorite team and they did not used to win like now and on the other hand PK was very favorite and had great performance. I think PK's current situation is more or less responsible for that.



yes those days are long gone.......... hope insha allah we will make a come back.


----------



## bc040400065

what the hell they were doing today... i don't understand why imran nazeer wasn't selected.... and also i think afridi has failed in choosing bowling options at right time... batting also failed today... hope so they do well in the next 2 matches and get a place in semi final.


----------



## Al-zakir

Skies said:


> I can remember the old days when Wasim Vhai was the captain and PK used to win in the all most all games!
> 
> Now PK has surely lacking of something in their mentality. 10 years ago India was not very favorite team and they did not used to win like now and on the other hand PK was very favorite and had great performance. I think PK's current situation is more or less responsible for that.



Pakistan team was legendary during Imran Khan. Man I am missing those days though I was just a kid back then...................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UnitedPak

Today, fielding, bowling and batting all had to fail at the same time. The dropped catches and the wicket stunt by Akmal were completely unnecessary.


----------



## SSGPA1

Jagjit_Singh_Arora said:


> We are going to final... and for the cup



best of luck for the women's cup!!


----------



## SSGPA1

bc040400065 said:


> yes those days are long gone.......... hope insha allah we will make a come back.



it si our fielding otherwise our score was better than what Aus and SA did on the same ground. Our bowling was also okay but our fielding didn't support our bowling.


----------



## Jazzbot

guyz, where are these following players, they are gr8 hitters of ball and are best suitable for T20 format.

Imran Nazir (at least he is better than Hafiz and Fawad)
Imran Farhat
Khurram Shahzad
Hassan Raza
Khalid Masoor
Jamshaid Zafar

they are well reputed batsmen from under 19 world cup and domestic cups, why they aren't given any chance..? 

on the other hand, why Fawad Alam is in team, what's his role in the team.. i think captain and coach both don't have faith in him, that's why they don't send him to bat, till every known batsman gets out.. and even then what's his performance. I heard somewhere that he is in team as fielding specialist.. lol are you kidding me..? what almighty fielding skills he has...? 

i think the team provided to Afridi isn't up to the mark. also i really felt Afridi's captaincy isn't quite superb. At least he isn't a brave decision taker. He just plays according to plane, and if plane fails, then it seems like he don't have 2nd plane.. 


However, all the best for last 2 matches, hope we'll have some good news, though realistically its least expected.


----------



## HAWK73

Well, today India playing against Australia.
Lets see what happen.


----------



## IndianArmy




----------



## Kinshuk

what time is the match?


----------



## Mirza Jatt

ok guys its australia vs India today.....India up and ready to teach them a lesson....


----------



## Mirza Jatt

gambhir fit to play....

BTW when is the match starting?? anyone ??


----------



## Skeptic

Kinshuk said:


> what time is the match?



7:00 PM IST. I think Australia will be tough nut today. Pitch is Pacy and Bouncy, suits them better. Last world cup showed our problem with short pitched stuff. Hope guys have worked at it.


----------



## amoverlord

oh man...oh man...i\'m nervous....hope india wins


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Skeptic said:


> 7:00 PM IST. I think Australia will be tough nut today. Pitch is Pacy and Bouncy, suits them better. Last world cup showed our problem with short pitched stuff. Hope guys have worked at it.



thats right..our main hope remains our strong batting line up..hope they click today.


----------



## Skeptic

Indian Jatt said:


> thats right..our main hope remains our strong batting line up..hope they click today.



Yeah hope so. Gambhir is fit and rearing to go and Yuvraj seems to have a liking for Aussie attack. He's more comfortable against Pace than spin.

About Raina, though in a purple patch at the moment, he has a weakness against short stuff. He'll be tested surely today. Law of averages are also set against him.

My key players for the day - Yuvi and Harbhajan. Both are temperamental, but Aussies have rub them the wrong way. They always save their best for the yellow team.


----------



## sanasahil

Well i agree with you guys! Pakistan is playing bad so far.. Lets pray together to get the good response from our team...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Skeptic said:


> My key players for the day - *Yuvi and Harbhajan.* Both are temperamental, but Aussies have rub them the wrong way. They always save their best for the yellow team.



 yuvraj will take 'em all today...


----------



## Kinetic

HAWK73 said:


> India looks much stronger than Aussies in this coming match.
> All the best for tomorrow`s match dear Indian friends.



Thanks. 

Aussies are as tough as SA. I hope we would win. Lets see what happens.


----------



## SummerWine

sanasahil said:


> Well i agree with you guys! Pakistan is playing bad so far.. Lets pray together to get the good response from our team...



If team Pak dont get their basics right.....it will be all over in a humiliating way.....

Defending champs going down like this......5 drop catches....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F86 Saber

Just as i expected....... Again there was not plan and Afridi's decision making has once again proved to be poor. What was Ajmal doing at Mid on in the first place? You need to have your best fielders at Mid on and Mid off especially for the first few overs and Ajmal is know for his exceptional catching ability. Had England lost two early wickets they could easily have crumbled under pressure. Why is it that we always have the "Fielding was bad" excuse to give after every series and every tournament? Everyone knows its a problem than why isn't it be rectified? Getting really frustrating this Pakistan team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

Skies said:


> I can remember the old days when Wasim Vhai was the captain and PK used to win in the all most all games!
> 
> Now PK has surely lacking of something in their mentality. 10 years ago India was not very favorite team and they did not used to win like now and on the other hand PK was very favorite and had great performance. I think PK's current situation is more or less responsible for that.



Yaar they used to loose like this too even in those days. I remember they lost almost all their matches in the 1992 world cup. In 1996 after loosing, wasims dad was kidnapped and beaten up. 

They have always been like this, thaka hua log hain hum.


----------



## Mani2020

6 drop catches in one match and also of 20 overs and one missed chance by akmal oh GOD cant believe this, how often you see 6 catches getting dropped in a match and also Afridi captaincy was awful and thats what u can expect from a pathan lyk Afridi no brain just nut, and playing hafeez at number three nothing more bad you can do than this and bowling changes were unbelievable ,no logic n planning behind them at one stage PAK were 70/1 after 9 n then they were 133/9 in 19 overs i mean what the hell is going on, i dun see Pak winning against South Africa and New zealand with this type of fielding and planning , as both are excellent fielding sides , i thnk Pak fate will b the same as what happened to india last year

They all should be banged except Muhammad Ameer 

well i hope we will see Hammad Azam in next match instead of Fawad or Misabh


----------



## Mani2020

T-Faz said:


> Yaar they used to loose like this too even in those days. *I remember they lost almost all their matches in the 1992 world cup*. In 1996 after loosing, wasims dad was kidnapped and beaten up.
> 
> They have always been like this, thaka hua log hain hum.



lol are you gone nuts or lost your brain, if not then u must be out of sense , Kid 1992 world cup was won by Pakistan , go and search once again before speaking childish stuff


----------



## Mani2020

Indian Jatt said:


> yuvraj will take 'em all today...



Getting optimistic for your team and nation is natural but u cant ignore the fact that they are not same aussies as they were in 2007 and2009 T20 World cup, they are much more stronger unit , In fielding no doubt they will out class india n u will agree with me coz they are best fielding side and in bowling they have much more stronger bowling attack then india, The pitch is quick and bouncy and as seen in previous world cup most of indian players had problem with short stuff specially Raina and Gambhir. Generally indian players play spin better than pace, but when u look at batting both teams have got good hitters and in this regard both have equal chance

But yeah indian team hopes will be on Yuvraj innings as he has shown that he can play pace better than anyone in india's side


----------



## T-Faz

Mani2020 said:


> lol are you gone nuts or lost your brain, if not then u must be out of sense , Kid 1992 world cup was won by Pakistan , go and search once again before speaking childish stuff



Are you even capable of reading what I wrote and did you watch the 1992 world cup. They lost many matches and somehow made it through to the final where they destroyed England. I never said they lost the cup, they just lost most of their matches.

Kid, learn before you comment, atleast read the wikipedia page before commenting. Becuase you sound like an idiot, Imran Khan said that he was told by the chief selector to come back early as things did not look good. Go and search once again before speaking childish stuff



> *Pakistan won just one of their first five matches and looked to be headed for a first round exit*, only to win their last three pool games (including the previously undefeated New Zealand side in their final pool match).


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Mani2020 said:


> Getting optimistic for your team and nation is natural but u cant ignore the fact that they are not same aussies as they were in 2007 and2009 T20 World cup, they are much more stronger unit , In fielding no doubt they will out class india n u will agree with me coz they are best fielding side and in bowling they have much more stronger bowling attack then india, The pitch is quick and bouncy and as seen in previous world cup most of indian players had problem with short stuff specially Raina and Gambhir. Generally indian players play spin better than pace, but when u look at batting both teams have got good hitters and in this regard both have equal chance
> 
> But yeah indian team hopes will be on Yuvraj innings as he has shown that he can play pace better than anyone in india's side




ok very fair....agreed on the bowling attack of australia which is no doubt better than India....

comparitively no one is stronger than anyone in todays match..australia has come stronger but so has India...so it will be equal contest.

you are wrong with gambhir mate...raina does have issue with short pitch deliveries but you wrongly mentioned gambhir.....he is a very good player of pace as well as spin.Infact you see gambir has been the best choice for opening with sehwag in these recent matches ...a bad player of pace will never be allowed to open to lose a wicket.and infact you will also see him opening today, since he is fit.

yubraj s definitely the key player,but ofcourse you cant ignore the remaining members, other wise a team with single key player can never be strong...we have other players to look at as well..

Yuvraj
Gambir
Pathan
Dhoni


----------



## gowthamraj

One hour remaining for match. I think second batting have high chanceB-)


----------



## Manav

India won the toss n elected to field first. Gambhir and Sharma in.


----------



## Evil Flare

23/0

3.4 Overs 


Australia on Fire ...

---------- Post added at 06:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 PM ----------

2 Sixes Line by Line


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

6 6 6 
last three balls


----------



## Evil Flare

Oh MY GOD 
3 sixes on the ROW


----------



## Dark Angel

C'mon India change the gear 

harbhajan on fire


----------



## Areesh

Great... Aussies going strong. Hope they can continue to play in the same manner.


----------



## Hyde

What a treatment india is getting from Watson 

I just hate this guy now....... he is always after South Asian teams

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

good start by Aussies as expected.


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Don't forget , Indian Batting is One of the Best in world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Aussies have got a perfect start. Looks like they are going to win this match as well as the tournament. They are looking very strong.


----------



## WAQAS119

but also don't forget Aussies bowling is best of the best...


----------



## Dark Angel

Areesh said:


> Aussies have got a perfect start. Looks like they are going to win this match as well as the tournament. They are looking very strong.





*So u have given up hopes of pakistan winning the tournament *


----------



## WAQAS119

Aussies are nailing Indian Bowling,,,,, I hate them, each and every Trophy is with Australia except T20, but now it seems ending their.


----------



## SpArK

aussies going gr8 guns.. surely this game is away from Indias hand esp. without sehwag.


----------



## Evil Flare

71/0 8.0 Overs


----------



## Areesh

Great work aussies demolish them. Yeh Watson kia kha kar aaya hai.


----------



## WAQAS119

Dark Angel said:


> *So u have given up hopes of pakistan winning the tournament *



similarly when we lost hopes in last world cup, but end up winning. No one knows what will happen with Pakistan team, they are so unpredictable, and remember they are not out of it.


----------



## SpArK

I smell a ausralia Vs Pakistan in one of the semis


----------



## WAQAS119

looks like 200+ today,,,


----------



## Areesh

Dark Angel said:


> *So u have given up hopes of pakistan winning the tournament *



Buddy it is not about India or Pakistan. It is about cricket. Our team is pathetic. Indians have good batting but their bowling is also pathetic. Aussies deserve to win because they are good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

will we a 6-sixes in this over??


----------



## WAQAS119

BENNY said:


> I smell a ausralia Vs Pakistan in one of the semis



Tumharay mun mein ghee shakar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Jadega ki fifty honay wali hai 

31 runs para in 8 balls

lo jee

37 runs in 1.3 overs to Jadega


----------



## WAQAS119

6,6,6 in three balls


----------



## Evil Flare

what the FCUKKK i sthis

3 more sixes on the row


----------



## WAQAS119

oh,, fourth ball beaten... amazing

---------- Post added at 07:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:07 PM ----------

95 after 10... run rate 9.5


----------



## shining eyes

Mane to pely e kaha tha INd ki bowling weak ha bot........
OR inki TEAM b..........per nae manty ye log..........anyways DEEDS SPEAK LOUDER THAN WORDS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shining eyes

*AND 6 sixes in aROW TO JADEJA.........*


----------



## Choppers

1st Innings
*AUS 95/0 in 10 Overs*
Current Run rate: 9.50


----------



## Areesh

It is raining sixes.


----------



## WAQAS119

sixxxx for watson


----------



## Dark Angel

warson out yepeyyyyyyyy


----------



## WAQAS119

1 down.........


----------



## Hyde

First wicket down 

Well played Watson........... gone after completing his fifty


----------



## Choppers

watson gone....But he has already done the damage


----------



## Areesh

Watson out... First wicket down for aussies. But he has done his job.

 

I hope they continue to bat in the same manner.


----------



## Dark Angel

Not gonna happen buddy


----------



## Hyde

Another six for Australia

113/1 in 11.3 overs 

that was 11th Six of the match in 12th over


----------



## WAQAS119

good start by Hussey


----------



## T-Faz

Lagta hai Paisa chal gaya .


----------



## WAQAS119

really really weak bowling.. More than expectation.


----------



## Areesh

Another six... 

12th six of the match.


----------



## WAQAS119

yet another six....Ooooo


----------



## Hyde

and the treatment continues 

12th Six of the match


----------



## shining eyes

230 is my prediction lolxx


----------



## Choppers

Lagta hai 250 pakka hai


----------



## Hyde

another one that goes into the crowd - Second one in this over

Australia 125/1 after 12.3 overs

13th Six of the match


----------



## Areesh

Another six. 13th six.


----------



## WAQAS119

seems like a world record


----------



## WAQAS119

sixxxxxx.......


----------



## Hyde

another one hahahahahahahaah#

14 in total


----------



## SpArK

Is this australia VS antartica ???


----------



## Hyde

And another one again 

15th Six of the match

Its a raining sixes


----------



## WAQAS119

warner on fire......


----------



## Areesh

More sixes coming. 2 more in yuvraj singh over. I want to see more.


----------



## WAQAS119

run rate 10.32


----------



## shining eyes

2day records will be broken........


----------



## Choppers

At Last...............


----------



## Evil Flare

Australia is Gona win this match Easily now .... 

They have very very pacy Bowling start tooo ...


----------



## WAQAS119

where is IPL talent today???


----------



## SpArK

WAQAS119 said:


> where is IPL talent today???



In the form of Warner and Watson.. playing for delhi and rajesthan respectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

At last a good over by Harbhajan


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

I can't believe this . i watched match of BD & PAK against AUS, But It is totally different. AUS just destroying Indian Bowling. 
Look like Indian Bowlers are Bowled out there.


----------



## Hyde

BENNY said:


> In the form of Warner and Watson.. playing for delhi and rajesthan respectively.



True they didn't know how to bat before 

and what do you have to say about the Indian bowling who also played in IPL?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

BENNY said:


> In the form of Warner and Watson.. playing for delhi and rajesthan respectively.


----------



## WAQAS119

run rate dropped below 10... i.e., 9.6


----------



## shining eyes

HAHAHA INDIA IS THE BEST TEAM AND ALSO LOOKING VERY STRONG THEN AUSSIES..........
i laughed at this comment at that time and also now lolxxxxxxxxxxxx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Choppers

1st Innings
*AUS 145/2 in 15 Overs*
Current Run rate: 9.67


----------



## WAQAS119

only rain can save India now...


----------



## Hyde

WAQAS119 said:


> only rain can save India now...



Never underestimate India Waqas

They are one of the best sides in Cricket. Don't predict the result before even half of the match

And another 6 

16th Six in 16 overs


----------



## WAQAS119

15 sixes in 16 overs...


----------



## Hyde

after this four........ its

16 Sixes and 5 fours in 16.1 overs 

What a treatment this is

---------- Post added at 03:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:35 PM ----------

Stumped!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gone!


----------



## WAQAS119

Zaki said:


> Never underestimate India Waqas
> 
> They are one of the best sides in Cricket. Don't predict the result before even half of the match
> 
> And another 6
> 
> 16th Six in 16 overs



also do not forget Aussies bowling line up... Shaun Tait (fast and furious), Nannes, Watson, Smith, Hussey.. strongest in the world


----------



## SummerWine

Zaki said:


> after this four........ its
> 
> 16 Sixes and 5 fours in 16.1 overs
> 
> What a treatment this is
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:35 PM ----------
> 
> Stumped!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Gone!



Is this the worst bowling of the tournament under 14 overs?

Warner is a killing machine....6 consecutive 6s....

Can we say our boys handles aussies better....though it still aint finished and indians can do better than aussies and reach to the total witnin 10 overs


----------



## kugga

Before this much I thought Aussies have a very good bowling attack but man they have very very good batting line up as well..... 

Yaar india kay saath buri ho tou khushi kion hoei hai....P


----------



## Al-zakir

Australia 167/3 (16.5/20 ov).....


----------



## Hyde

WAQAS119 said:


> also do not forget Aussies bowling line up... Shaun Tait (fast and furious), Nannes, Watson, Smith, Hussey.. strongest in the world



I ain't forgetting anything Waqas. When teams like Australia, Pakistan, South Africa, India, and Sri Lanka are playing. Anything is possible..... even England is a great team and cannot be under estimated

Don't forget how South Africa destroyed Australia in 50 over game (achieved target of 434)

Don't forget SA defeated Windies after they made 200+.

All these teams are world class and if few batsmen can click.......... the results can be changed any day


Gone!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Choppers

D Hussey gone........


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

^ another HUssey In ..


----------



## T-Faz

Pakistan and India should start to book their ticket back to their respective countries.


----------



## Choppers

T-Faz said:


> Pakistan and India should start to book their ticket back to their respective countries.



ya... India will book after playing finals..


----------



## kugga

^^^ haan india saarey mathc daikh k jaaey ga

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

Choppers said:


> ya... India will book after playing finals..



You mean you want to lose final from Pakistan this year 

Cool no worries - Your wish shall be fullfilled


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Choppers said:


> ya... India will book after playing finals..



i can say this for pakistan , because all the time Pakistan have done this


----------



## WAQAS119

T-Faz said:


> Pakistan and India should start to book their ticket back to their respective countries.



Don't loose hope, remember last WC when Pakistan lost to Srilanka its first super 8 game, when Yuvraj was dancing but we won that world cup..


I think Pakistan's team need Yuvraj to dance again..


----------



## Hyde

kugga said:


> ^^^ haan india saarey mathc daikh k jaaey ga





Joke of the day

Well said Kugga Jee


----------



## Choppers

--SELF DELETE>>>>>>>>>


----------



## kugga

Zaki said:


> You mean you want to lose final from Pakistan this year
> 
> Cool no worries - Your wish shall be fullfilled



Yaar I don't think any team other than Aussies can win world cup this time....


----------



## Choppers

kugga said:


> ^^^ haan india saarey mathc daikh k jaaey ga


Haan itna kharcha karke aaye hain to poora wassol karke jaayenge


----------



## kugga

Choppers said:


> Haan itna kharcha karke aaye hain to poora wassol karke jaayenge



Kharcha tou aik match mein hi wasool ho jaata hai aakhir this is west indies and thanks to cheer leaders...


----------



## WAQAS119

look like less than 200 now

---------- Post added at 07:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 PM ----------

good last over so far


----------



## Al-zakir

Did bharat made a blunder by chosing to field rather than bat????


----------



## Choppers

Well last 3-4 were quite good.


----------



## Srinivas

australia 184/4 after 19.4 this score can be chased as the pitch is supporting batsman


----------



## kugga

Less than 190 I guess


----------



## Choppers

Ahhh Hessey OUT.........


----------



## Hyde

kugga said:


> Kharcha tou aik match mein hi wasool ho jaata hai aakhir this is west indies and thanks to cheer leaders...





second joke of the day

well said Kugga Jee once again


----------



## Kinetic

*Aus: 184/5*. Lets see... Difficult but not impossible.


----------



## Hyde

185 is the target

only 23 runs in last 4 overs by Aussies


----------



## Choppers

Good Over By Nehra...

---------- Post added at 08:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 PM ----------




kugga said:


> Kharcha tou aik match mein hi wasool ho jaata hai aakhir this is west indies and thanks to cheer leaders...



par yeh Dil Maangee More......


----------



## kugga

Zaki said:


> second joke of the day
> 
> well said Kugga Jee once again



Thanks Zaki jee I think I should start my fan club now...


----------



## SpArK

Jadega is so over rated. needs a genuine all rounder in that position.


----------



## Choppers

1st Innings
*AUS 184/5 in 20 Overs*
Current Run rate: 9.20

Tough but not Impossible..


----------



## kugga

Choppers said:


> Good Over By Nehra...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> par yeh Dil Maangee More......



Yaar itni buri tou ho gai hai ab mazeed kia maangey hai... Is 185 not enough?? P


----------



## Al-zakir

It will not be easy to win but who the hell knows the outcome. 

Gambling still involve in this game.


----------



## Hyde

kugga said:


> Thanks Zaki jee I think I should start my fan club now...



oh nai nai......... fan club ki kya zarorat hai.............

you replied well........ you deserved appreciation


----------



## T-Faz

Pakistan hara de ga Australia ko.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

tough road ahead....looks bad for India..not impossible though...lets se what happens


----------



## HAWK73

WOW,

Australia post a huge score.


----------



## sab

T-Faz said:


> Pakistan hara de ga Australia ko.


kob?..................................


----------



## sab

Who was expecting 130-140 from Australia???? If you r dreaming of d cup u must hv d calibre to chase 180-190 against them....


----------



## Evil Flare

Indian Batting Starts

---------- Post added at 08:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 PM ----------




T-Faz said:


> Pakistan hara de ga Australia ko.





Yeh Mazaaq Karne ki Jaga nahi hai


----------



## Tiger Awan

Good job all members. Live Streaming.


----------



## Choppers

Ab shuru bhi karo yaar


----------



## Hyde

india 0/0 after 0.4 overs

Required run rate is increasing


----------



## gowthamraj

Oh god i have so much nervous to see the match. How the hell the batsman overcome the pressure


----------



## Choppers

Vijay OUT..........

---------- Post added at 08:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 PM ----------

Raina Comes In


----------



## MZUBAIR

1st Wic gone........
Vijay out


----------



## Hyde

Vijay gone and the run rate is increasing


----------



## MZUBAIR

I think, Dhoni did wrong to chose to filed first.
Its very tough to win the game 60(AUS)-40(IND)&#37; chances of game is here.

If INDIA chosed to bat first, I believe 185 from India would change the above percentage as 40(AUS)-60(IND)%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Choppers

gambhir OUT>>>>.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Gambir gone

---------- Post added at 03:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:24 PM ----------

Hard for India to score even 100


----------



## Hyde

Champion india is being destroyed

12/2 in 3.1 overs - RRR above 10 now


----------



## shining eyes

*HAHAHAHA HAM TO DOOBAIN GY HII SATH TUMHAIN B LAY DOOBAIN GY LOLXXXXXXXXX*


----------



## MZUBAIR

There is a bounce on a pitch, and Asian players r not good at bouncy wicket


----------



## HAWK73

Superb Indian batsman "Sehwag" is not playing.
Anybody knows why?


----------



## SummerWine

MZUBAIR said:


> I think, Dhoni did wrong to chose to filed first.
> Its very tough to win the game 60(AUS)-40(IND)% chances of game is here.
> 
> If INDIA chosed to bat first, I believe 185 from India would change the above percentage as 40(AUS)-60(IND)%



Yes chasing runs against aussies has never been easy....

Dhoni did good by opening bowling with harbajan singh.....but warner and watson just blew the rest of bowlers apart.....

3rd gone golden boy suresh Raina


----------



## MZUBAIR

Good shot Raina.......4


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Raina gone ...


----------



## KillBill

HAWK73 said:


> Superb Indian batsman "Sehwag" is not playing.
> Anybody knows why?



Shoulder injury


----------



## MZUBAIR

Raina out..........
India cant score even 100


----------



## HAWK73

Now Yuvraj is on the ptich.


----------



## SummerWine

HAWK73 said:


> Superb Indian batsman "Sehwag" is not playing.
> Anybody knows why?



Not sure but I think he enjoyed IPL a little too much...

Not enough charm in ICC games....

Kidding.....he got injured at the end of IPL....


----------



## Choppers

RAINA Out ..Time To Log OUT And Concentrate on Studies...


----------



## MZUBAIR

SummerWine said:


> Yes chasing runs against aussies has never been easy....
> 
> Dhoni did good by opening bowling with harbajan singh.....but warner and watson just blew the rest of bowlers apart.....
> 
> 3rd gone golden boy suresh Raina



right bro.............bhaji bowled superve in openning overs


----------



## KillBill

Zaki said:


> Champion india is being destroyed
> 
> 12/2 in 3.1 overs - RRR above 10 now



Ahem, I thought Pakistan was the T20 Champion.... And we saw their game in the last match


----------



## SummerWine

HAWK73 said:


> Now Yuvraj is on the ptich.



Yuvraj can do it for India....he is a match winner.....their Arfidi maybe...


----------



## MZUBAIR

All depends on Raina, Yuvi and Dhoni


----------



## Al-zakir

What the hell is this? Is this a big League?

---------- Post added at 11:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------




Zaki said:


> Vijay gone and the run rate is increasing



Yaar, let me join you.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

yeah cup ab kahan jae ga??


----------



## MZUBAIR

Last 3 overs W 1 1 . . W | . 1wd . 4 W . . | 1 . 4 .


----------



## HAWK73

*Unfortunately, Pakistan playing less Cricket than Indians.
Because Indians got a lots of cricket to play in home & away.

For Pakistan to play cricket in home is GONE!
They are now playing in others home and traveling a lot for even
Home -Series to another countries.

Therefore, India getting more Cricket than Pakistan since 2 years.*


----------



## SummerWine

"YUVI" Gone.....Indians are falling apart.....


----------



## MZUBAIR

run rate is creeping from 10


----------



## Hyde

4 Down



HAWK73 said:


> Superb Indian batsman "Sehwag" is not playing.
> Anybody knows why?



So that when they lose they will come up with an excuse that Sehwag wasn't playing  so that we lost the game


----------



## MZUBAIR

Can India make 100?


----------



## MZUBAIR

Indians hopes r down now.
Chear up guys, This time no Asian team gonna win....


----------



## MZUBAIR

Last recognised pair which can do something, Dhoni & Rohit


----------



## HAWK73

That was a totally shocking performance by Ghambir, Raina & Yuvraj.
They played poor shots.


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

Best of luck to India , they have prety good team , hope they beat the Aussies and then the Aussies again get beaten by WI..!!!

Frankly i would bet my money on India because they have the potential to win this WC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SummerWine

MZUBAIR said:


> Can India make 100?



Yea I think thats a big question now.....

NRR is gona be V V important.....

Like Pak, now our NRR is better than Kiwis'.....so this increases our chances of qualifying by some percentage....

Indians should try to have an honorable defeat here so here NRR doesn falll too much...


----------



## SSGPA1

Looks like India is going to be out of the semis race:

India 23/4 (5.0/20 ov)

If India losses this one with big margin then the winning the next two games will become irrelevant without a huge margin.

Lets see what Pakistan and SL do in their next two games.


----------



## U-571

i am will srilanka now haha

but i still hope if pathan uses his hosh rather than josh better he will make us reach the semis because i dont have doubt in his ability..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SummerWine

H2O3C4Nitrogen said:


> Best of luck to India , they have prety good team , hope they beat the Aussies and then the Aussies again get beaten by WI..!!!
> 
> Frankly i would bet my money on India because they have the potential to win this WC



only if the wish been made a little earlier.......

But everything is possible...Indian can still win


----------



## T-Faz

Should I call the travel agent, First class ticket or third class.


----------



## HAWK73

Now its becoming more difficult for India after each bowl/over being bowled.


----------



## KillBill

Al-zakir said:


> What the hell is this? Is this a big League?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Yaar, let me join you.....



Sure why not, Which team you fielded? Oh yeah one which could not make into top 8 and mark my words wont even in next decade too, So keep yourself on floor


----------



## MZUBAIR

Australia 184/5 (20/20 ov)

India 29/4 (6.5/20 ov)


----------



## KillBill

T-Faz said:


> Should I call the travel agent, First class ticket or third class.



What ever you can afford


----------



## SummerWine

KillBill said:


> Ahem, I thought Pakistan was the T20 Champion.... And we saw their game in the last match



yes we dropped only 5 catches....but we didnt go down like this ...and even against Aussies....match had a life till end....

lets wait for the NRR to come out....and yes no six consecutive sixes and a clodburst of sixes and fours against aussies....

so dont compare yet....


----------



## MZUBAIR

KillBill said:


> Sure why not, Which team you fielded? Oh yeah one which could not make into top 8 and mark my words wont even in next decade too, So keep yourself on floor



No fight guys

---------- Post added at 03:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:45 PM ----------

5th gone,
No chane for |Indian win


----------



## T-Faz

KillBill said:


> What ever you can afford



Riksha to India it is then.


----------



## KillBill

SummerWine said:


> yes we dropped only 5 catches....but we didnt go down like this ...and even against Aussies....match had a life till end....
> 
> lets wait for the NRR to come out....and yes no six consecutive sixes and a clodburst of sixes and fours against aussies....
> 
> so dont compare yet....



Ahem and thats your excuse?


----------



## Hyde

Dhoni gone too

India 37/5 after 8 overs - run rate above 12

Seems like they have learned a lot from IPL


----------



## MZUBAIR

Asking RR more then 12


----------



## HAWK73

Now if India loss this match by a big margin, then it will be a huge problem for them in Super 8`s next 2 match because of run rate.


----------



## Al-zakir

KillBill said:


> Sure why not, Which team you fielded? Oh yeah one which could not make into top 8 and mark my words wont even in next decade too, So keep yourself on floor


Theek hai!!!

But we do not brag or claim to be big leauge however on the other hand, big mough bhratis always brag about their team as number one. Well this kind of sorry performance from a so called big team is laughing matter............and I understand your pain....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KillBill

T-Faz said:


> Riksha to India it is then.



If thats all you can afford well....


----------



## MZUBAIR

Tomarrow big day for Pak. 

Do or Die

Pakistan 
v New Zealand


----------



## Al-zakir

Australia 184/5 (20/20 ov)

India 42/ (8.4/20 ov)


----------



## HAWK73

Zaki said:


> Dhoni gone too
> 
> India 37/5 after 8 overs - run rate above 12
> 
> Seems like they have learned a lot from IPL



Yes, Indian playing more cricket than anybody else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KillBill

Al-zakir said:


> Theek hai!!!
> 
> But we do not brag or claim to be big leauge however on the other hand, big mough bhratis always brag about their team as number one. Well this kind of sorry performance from a so called big team is laughing matter............and I understand your pain....



Yes as if bangalis are world champs since 1990 

You guys are in bottom in all forms so does not suit you bong to talk loud.


----------



## MZUBAIR

6th wicket gone


----------



## SSGPA1

*6th gone!!

India 42/6 (9.0/20 ov)*

This is curtains for India!

So much for the experience from IPL.

I wish I could see ravi Shastri's face 

_rotey hain cham cham ray ... ujar gaya chan rey_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MZUBAIR

KillBill said:


> Yes as if bangalis are world champs since 1990
> 
> You guys are in bottom in all forms so does not suit you bong to talk loud.



BD is a very good team..........they are still novice............needs big names...........and it will take them 1 more decade.

Dont forget, even India wasnt ablt to beat AUS, WI, ENG..........after 30 years in world cricket

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAWK73

MZUBAIR said:


> Tomarrow big day for Pak.
> 
> Do or Die
> 
> Pakistan
> v New Zealand



Pakistan have to win their both mtches.
Looks much difficult against South Africa.


----------



## rizhussain44

I am following it on cricinfo as I am at work..

Koi Jadeja aiya hai khelnay... yeh wohi haina jesay bohat saray chakhay paray thay?


----------



## MZUBAIR

Yes IPL runied their cricket and politics our


----------



## MZUBAIR

rizhussain44 said:


> I am following it on cricinfo as I am at work..
> 
> Koi Jadeja aiya hai khelnay... yeh wohi haina jesay bohat saray chakhay paray thay?



Yeah..........and heis IPL find

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SummerWine

MZUBAIR said:


> Yes IPL runied their cricket and politics our



yes Sehwag did a right thing by opting out....whats in for International Cricket anyway.....

by the way....has even a single six been hit in indian batting so far?


----------



## KillBill

MZUBAIR said:


> BD is a very good team..........they are still novice............needs big names...........and it will take them 1 more decade.
> 
> Dont forget, even India wasnt ablt to beat AUS, WI, ENG..........after 30 years in world cricket



Dont want to repeat the same things again and again

Read my points in the ordinary sehwag vs classy shakib thread if you wish


----------



## sohan

What does India have to do in order to still get into the finals?


----------



## mrwarrior006

not oly indian players play IPL

but overseas players also play IPL

correct me if iam wrong


----------



## Nemesis

Remind me what's Bangladesh's position again Zakir? Oh that's right, they've been knocked out. 

We've been blown away today. Apparently, our Batsman think we're still playing substandard IPL bowling on Indian pitches instead of playing in against the best fast bowling team on a quick pitch. Totally abysmal. Pathetic actually.

Please someone tell me why Murali Vijay and Jadeja are in the team? Is Murali Vijay here because he scored a century in the IPL playing under Dhoni who is his captain in the IPL and the chief of selector Srikkanth is the chennai team mascot? 

and Jadeja now out. 

Stop picking batsman because they well in the IPL. These players don't have the technique nor the talent to play at the international level.


----------



## Al-zakir

KillBill said:


> Yes as if bangalis are world champs since 1990
> 
> You guys are in bottom in all forms so does not suit you bong to talk loud.



Yes we kicked you out from last world cup. Again a so called big team. 


It was same as being world champion for us.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAWK73

KillBill said:


> Yes as if bangalis are world champs since 1990
> 
> You guys are in bottom in all forms so does not suit you bong to talk loud.




Yes, Bangladeshi are in bottom in ICC Ranks.
But, remember they DO NOT have as much as cricket like India have.

Anyway, Bangladeshi team is a still superb team to play against.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rizhussain44

MZUBAIR said:


> Yeah..........and heis IPL find



hehe... i knew that you or someone else will reply with a (ROFL). I wanted to see that 

-------------------

Oh.. Jadeja sahib ai aur chalay bhi gai... 56/7


----------



## KillBill

Al-zakir said:


> Yes we kicked you out from last world cup. Again a so called big team.
> 
> 
> It was same as being world champion for us.....



Yes, if that helps you keep your head high...


----------



## Al-zakir

India 50/7 (10.3/20 ov)

I am enjoying this game like crazy. I am at work but not working....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MZUBAIR

56/7...............No chance for India.
I feel their RR will also fall in the group


----------



## rizhussain44

sohan said:


> What does India have to do in order to still get into the finals?




Win the next two matches


----------



## SummerWine

HAWK73 said:


> Yes, Bangladeshi are in bottom in ICC Ranks.
> But, remember they DO NOT have as much as cricket like India have.
> 
> Anyway, Bangladeshi team is a still superb team to play against.



yes theeir bowling was awesome against the same Aussies who have also romped over Indians today...

Remember aussies were like 66-6 ....only Hussey saved them...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAWK73

It looks like that IPL didn`t helped its player.


----------



## SSGPA1

I think this will be the end of Jadeja's intl career for a while:

10.3
Watson to Jadeja, OUT, run-out, slaps it to mid-on and takes off for a single, David Hussey picks and hurls an accurate throw at the non-striker's end, Jadeja is well short, what a terrible game he's had 

*RA Jadeja run out 4* (5b 0x4 0x6) SR: 80.00 
*
7 down!!
*


----------



## KillBill

rizhussain44 said:


> Win the next two matches



That wont help.... With the huge margin we are gonna lose, it would require us to defeat the other two team with huge margin, Dont see that happening


----------



## SSGPA1

comment posted at Cricinfo:

_*Bang-La: "Ok, I figured it out! The names of those two ends are the cause of Indian knee-jerks - Malcom Marshal and Joe Garner stands! Those names should have been covered to give the Indian batsmen some comfort and confidence " *_

India 65/7 (11.5 ov, Harbhajan Singh 1*, RG Sharma 34*, SW Tait 1/18) | Live Scorecard | Cricinfo.com


----------



## HAWK73

SummerWine said:


> yes theeir bowling was awesome against the same Aussies who have also romped over Indians today...
> 
> Remember aussies were like 66-6 ....only Hussey saved them...



Bangladesh played superb against Australia.
Afghanistan too bowled well against South Africa.
Both Afghanistan & Bangladesh got problems during their bating.


----------



## SummerWine

_*Yes same IPL where Pakistani players wanted to play but not even bid for
*_
Which even irked some to started some procession in Pakistan]
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
the dude has decided to avange the HUMILIATING defeat of mighty indians...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

HAWK73 said:


> It looks like that IPL didn`t helped its player.



DAvid hussey, warner, watson, tait, nannes , M.hussey all played in IPL.

Whats the point?


----------



## Al-zakir

Required RR 15.19

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KillBill

HAWK73 said:


> It looks like that IPL didn`t helped its player.



IPL was played on batting tracks, this one has nice juicy bounce. How would IPL help anyway, except denying the players the rest...

It shows we still lack the skills to tackle a little bit extra bounce


----------



## MZUBAIR

"It's clear no lessons have been learned from last year's disastrous England World Cup -- *the young Indian bats, weaned on the flat tracks of the IPL, cannot cope with fast, short-pitched bowling on livelier tracks*. Just as SA has kept faith with Kallis and Smith; and Australia with Hussey, India should have included some older players with better technique. The fact that a Dravid isn't going to have a 200 SR in an IPL match doesn't mean he wouldn't add value on pitches like the ones in England last year or this one." 
FROM CRICINFO


----------



## SSGPA1

Another interesting comment:

*Umair: "It's clear no lessons have been learned from last year's disastrous England World Cup -- the young Indian bats, weaned on the flat tracks of the IPL, cannot cope with fast, short-pitched bowling on livelier tracks. Just as SA has kept faith with Kallis and Smith; and Australia with Hussey, India should have included some older players with better technique. The fact that a Dravid isn't going to have a 200 SR in an IPL match doesn't mean he wouldn't add value on pitches like the ones in England last year or this one." *

India 72/7 (12.4 ov, Harbhajan Singh 7*, RG Sharma 35*, MG Johnson 1/23) | Live Scorecard | Cricinfo.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KillBill

SummerWine said:


> _*Yes same IPL where Pakistani players wanted to play but not even bid for
> *_
> Which even irked some to started some procession in Pakistan]
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> the dude has decided to avange the HUMILIATING defeat of mighty indians...



You are right dude, I was just out of my mind....

Sab gussa yahin utar raha tha. 

Sorry and cheers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mrwarrior006

xcept brad haddin ,jhonson and clark evryone played IPL in australian team

tey are making most of it from ipl xperience


----------



## KillBill

mrwarrior006 said:


> xcept brad haddin ,jhonson and clark evryone played IPL in australian team
> 
> tey are making most of it from ipl xperience



Yes, they learnt that our batsmen cant handle bouncy balls. Exploiting the weakness badly


----------



## Areesh

This rohit sharma should be dismiss as soon as possible. Demolish them completely.


----------



## MZUBAIR

2 6's from Sharma


----------



## SummerWine

sharma doing good for India.....91-7...still something left in this game maybe

harbhajan hititng sixes now....

still possible


----------



## Hyde

Australia lose whenever they go in India and India loses when they play outside India


----------



## mrwarrior006

we will win nxt two matches and will enter semifinals


----------



## SSGPA1

mrwarrior006 said:


> xcept brad haddin ,jhonson and clark evryone played IPL in australian team
> 
> tey are making most of it from ipl xperience



haha ... dude they were stars before playing in IPL and they just go to India to get quick money.

there is nothing to learn from the IPL otherwise SL and India might have learned a thing or two.

IPL is destroying Indian talent by having them play a lot and on dead pitches. Forign players go back and play on alive pictches to shrug off the bad experience from IPL.

Jadeja is a product of IPL and this is his second T20 WC with horrible performance!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mrwarrior006

INDIA WILL WIN NXT TWO MATCHES FOR SURE

it will be INDIA vs AUSTRALIA in finals


----------



## SummerWine

KillBill said:


> You are right dude, I was just out of my mind....
> 
> Sab gussa yahin utar raha tha.
> 
> Sorry and cheers


 ......................


----------



## SSGPA1

*India 97/8 (14.4/20 ov)

Can India reach 100?? A lot of betting might be going on!*


----------



## mrwarrior006

> haha ... dude they were stars before playing in IPL and they just go to India to get quick money.
> 
> there is nothing to learn from the IPL otherwise SL and India might have learned a thing or two.
> 
> IPL is destroying Indian talent by having them play a lot and on dead pitches. Forign players go back and play on alive pictches to shrug off the bad experience from IPL.
> 
> Jadeja is a product of IPL and this is his second T20 WC with horrible performance!



then from indian point of view its better to play IN IPL

rather to play on dead pitches prepared for our domestic games


----------



## SummerWine

Cmon indian fans....cheer up....life has been brought back in this innigs by sharma and harbajan.....harbajan always does good for india....


----------



## mrwarrior006

> haha ... dude they were stars before playing in IPL and they just go to India to get quick money.
> 
> there is nothing to learn from the IPL otherwise SL and India might have learned a thing or two.
> 
> IPL is destroying Indian talent by having them play a lot and on dead pitches. Forign players go back and play on alive pictches to shrug off the bad experience from IPL.
> 
> Jadeja is a product of IPL and this is his second T20 WC with horrible performance!



*its an art to play on dead pitches ask south africa how tey struggle playin spin*


----------



## Al-zakir

Aus is giving them a chance to get respectable score. It doesn't make sense otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mrwarrior006

> Aus is giving them a chance to get respectable score. It doesn't make sense otherwise.





s aus sure did give pakistan time to get respectable series otherwise it doesnt make sense

and to bangladesh too in previous match otherwise doesnt make sense


----------



## SSGPA1

Al-zakir said:


> Aus is giving them a chance to get respectable score. It doesn't make sense otherwise.



IPL _bhai chara_


----------



## SummerWine

lol.....why do indias here take jokes and sarcasm soo seriously...and start comparisons...

9th down

still possible


----------



## mrwarrior006

> IPL bhai chara



^^^see and many people say ipl is waste


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

If India Out Before 140 Score , then Its run rate will go down. And if India Equalize or Lose Any of Her Match afterwards She will out ..


----------



## SSGPA1

Khan out!

*India 133/9* *(17.2/20 ov)*

_girti huwee dewar ko aik dhaka aur do_


----------



## KillBill

SummerWine said:


> lol.....why do indias here take jokes and sarcasm soo seriously...and start comparisons...
> 
> 9th down
> 
> still possible



Too much passion for cricket?


----------



## SummerWine

SSGPA1 said:


> IPL _bhai chara_



aussies were smarte probabily...took the money...palyed cricket....banged beep beep beep and imrpoved their form.....


----------



## SummerWine

KillBill said:


> Too much passion for cricket?



yea I can understand.....

Game over by the way.....lets see the NRR ....could be very important determinant later


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Game Over ..

All Out on 134


India Condition is same Like Pakistan, Must win two next matches..


----------



## mrwarrior006

don worry guyz we we will win nxt two matches for sure with huge margin


----------



## Al-zakir

SSGPA1 said:


> IPL _bhai chara_



Yeah!!! It's all about the _*mula*_....


----------



## sohan

135/10

Not as bad as it could have been :/


----------



## SSGPA1

*All over for India!

India 135 (17.4/20 ov)

Ravi Shastri - found drunk in a toilet  (just kidding)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

SummerWine said:


> lol.....why do indias here take jokes and sarcasm soo seriously...and start comparisons...
> 
> 9th down
> 
> still possible


----------



## mrwarrior006

> All over for India!
> 
> India 135 (17.4/20 ov)
> 
> Ravi Shastri is found drunk in a toilet (just kidding)



just like ramiz raza was found --just kiidng


----------



## Al-zakir

My day has made to opt. .Thanks Aus.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mrwarrior006

*tanx to asutralia for making both countries happy* in a week


----------



## Mirza Jatt

good show rohit sharma..both India and Paksiatn have performed badly in the super eight but both of them still have the chance..so most of the asian teams are still capable to make it to the semsi ...except BD and Afghanistan ..who are already knocked out !!


----------



## sohan

^ You're like a mouse watching two tigers fight, you revel when one loses.


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

mrwarrior006 said:


> don worry guyz we we will win nxt two matches for sure with huge margin



You can't Say for Sure.

Against Wes Indies , there is Chris Gayle Huge Player and Bravo Of course. 

Against SriLanka , Who have Excellent Bowling . So As we See Today None of Indian Middle Order batted Well so It may be Big problem for India in next matches.

Any way


----------



## Nemesis

It wasn't as bad as i thought it would be. Our run rate won't be as crappy now, so well done Rohit Sharma. Thank god this dismal performance happened when India still have games in hand, instead of being in a knockout game. Dhoni needs to slap some sense into some of our batsmen. Now. We play West Indies tomorrow, forget about this game and go for the kill . 

Didn't i say Australia are the team to beat? Apparently they didnt like it that they've been seeded 9th!! Australia-India final, prediction~~!!!


----------



## mrwarrior006

> You can't Say for Sure.
> 
> Against Wes Indies , there is Chris Gayle Huge Player and Bravo Of course.
> 
> Against SriLanka , Who have Excellent Bowling . So As we See Today None of Indian Middle Order batted Well so It may be Big problem for India in next matches.
> 
> Any way



i am optimistic about this we will win for sure

we play better under pressure situation


----------



## Mirza Jatt

thanks australia for giving some happiness to a knocked out team..lolz.


----------



## SSGPA1

India's NRR = -2.45

Top 4 teams:

Australia = +2.450
South Africa = +0.650
England = + .394
Pakistan = -.394

http://www.cricinfo.com/world-twenty20-2010/engine/series/412671.html?view=pointstable


----------



## SummerWine

Indian Jatt said:


> good show rohit sharma..both India and Paksiatn have performed badly in the super eight but both of them still have the chance..so most of the asian teams are still capable to make it to the semsi ...except BD and Afghanistan ..who are already knocked out !!



lets wait for the NRR to come out, then we will know who performed badly.....


----------



## Mirza Jatt

mrwarrior006 said:


> i am optimistic about this we will win for sure
> 
> we play better under pressure situation



thats right ,but will be too early to predict...lets hope for the best.


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

^ 
Net Run rate is very Much Low as Compared to Pakistan.

India : -2.450
Pakistan : -0.394


----------



## Mirza Jatt

SummerWine said:


> lets wait for the NRR to come out, then we will know who performed badly.....



yeah and also lets see who all qualifies ,then we will know who is really bad..


----------



## SSGPA1

mrwarrior006 said:


> i am optimistic about this we will win for sure
> 
> we play better under pressure situation



_aur kitna pressure chahiye??_

Accept a reality that India is out of the tournament even with next 2 wins. 

Lets see how Pakistan and SL do in their next 2 games.


----------



## mrwarrior006

> ^
> Net Run rate is very Much Low as Compared to Pakistan.
> 
> India : -2.450
> Pakistan : -0.394



at this stage run rate is lesser concrn if india wins the nxt two matches with huge margin

and i am sure rest will be taken care by australia


----------



## Mirza Jatt

SSGPA1 said:


> _aur kitna pressure chahiye??_
> 
> Accept a reality that India is out of the tournament even with next 2 wins.
> 
> Lets see how Pakistan and SL do in their next 2 games.



too early to say anything..let the stage matches finish and then we'll see this....


----------



## SummerWine

SSGPA1 said:


> India's NRR = -2.45
> 
> Top 4 teams:
> 
> Australia = +2.450
> South Africa = +0.650
> England = + .394
> Pakistan = -.394
> 
> Points Table | ICC World Twenty20 2010 | Cricinfo.com



what????? -2.45...O Man

then obviously our performance wasnt as bad as indians...


----------



## mrwarrior006

> aur kitna pressure chahiye??
> 
> Accept a reality that India is out of the tournament even with next 2 wins.
> 
> Lets see how Pakistan and SL do in their next 2 games.



are yaara in 2007 main to har match hamare liye knockout match tha


----------



## Mirza Jatt

SummerWine said:


> what????? -2.45...O Man
> 
> then obviously our performance wasnt as bad as indians...



good or bad performanc is alos dependent on more than on factor....yes run rate is higher in Pakistan side but ...saying India is out of the tournament will be kiddish.Pakistan performance wasnt bad against australia as compared to australia but overall both hav perofrmed equal..If Pakistan won with Bnagladesh then India won with both fghanistan and SA....moreover this is our first loss...so lets wait and not predict things.


----------



## Areesh

I hope that srilanka and westindies would be ready to do what aussies do today.

As for aussies. Great work boys.


----------



## mrwarrior006

common india we can do it we will surely beat other two teams an make it to semis


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Areesh said:


> I hope that srilanka and westindies would be ready to do what aussies do today.
> 
> As for aussies. Great work boys.



never thougfht I would say this but you changed my mind now...love you England..you played extremely well...great team england you did a great work.....go england !!


----------



## SummerWine

Indian Jatt said:


> good or bad performanc is alos dependent on more than on factor....yes run rate is higher in Pakistan side but ...saying India is out of the tournament will be kiddish.Pakistan performance wasnt bad against australia as compared to australia but overall both hav perofrmed equal..If Pakistan won with Bnagladesh then India won with both fghanistan and SA....moreover this is our first loss...so lets wait and not predict things.



yes India is definitely not out of the tournament...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

SummerWine said:


> yes India is definitely not out of the tournament...



so is pakistan...hope both of them make it..


----------



## Areesh

Indian Jatt said:


> never thougfht I would say this but you changed my mind now...love you England..you played extremely well...great team england you did a great work.....go england !!



Don't do it dear. I myself say that my team is pathetic. But I also don't want BS IPL kiddos in this tournament.

Don't take it on your heart.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Areesh said:


> Don't do it dear. I myself say that my team is pathetic. But I also don't want BS IPL kiddos in this tournament.
> 
> Don't take it on your heart.



no nothing I take to heart..its a forum....first of fall your team is not pathetic..they going through a bad patch..thats it they have won the last wc...

and about IPl....forget it man..that should not affect this thread...every one played IPL including australians.. and see how good they are doing..but lets not discuss it here.

both India and Pakistan are very much in the tournament now..so lets support our teams..if they loose ..take it in the spirit of the game..thats it !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

Nice to see warner, watson , nannes and tait contuining the good form of IPL.


----------



## Nemesis

-2.45 is really bad. We *have* to win the next two, otherwise we have no chance. It's that simple.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Nemesis said:


> -2.45 is really bad. We *have* to win the next two, otherwise we have no chance. It's that simple.



agreed.... thanks to todays's performance..especially Jadeja.


----------



## sirius

Indian Jatt said:


> agreed.... thanks to todays's performance..especially *Jadeja.*



Because of that idiot,we also lost against England last year....First he dropped a catch and he gave plenty of runs...


----------



## SpArK

-2.450 .. it is.

Points Table | ICC World Twenty20 2010 | Cricinfo.com


----------



## WAQAS119

I must say that Aussies should not win this world cup, because they are already holding ODI Trophy and Champions Trophy... And now they are heading their way towards T20 Trophy..
If that happened that will be a big shame for Pakistan and India who claim to be Cricket loving nations..


----------



## Hyde

And a Six by Jayawardene

He is playing good in this tournament....... very fast 

SL 17/1 after 3.2 overs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

3.3


Taylor to Jayawardene, *FOUR*

3.2


Taylor to Jayawardene, *SIX*, Jayawardene is having no trouble here, overpitched this time, Jayawardene charges out and slams it over long-on

3.1


Taylor to Sangakkara, 1 run, *dropped*, Sangakkara would have been gone for a duck, back of a length and well outside off, Sangakkara looks to drive on the up, gets an outside edge to first slip where Gayle shells the chance


----------



## Evil Flare

Lankan Boys are Bombarding W Indies


----------



## Hyde

SL 95 for 1 in 11 overs ............

Sangakara and Jayawardene playing extremely well.......... if they continued playing like that - i would rank them better team than India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

Srilanka can easily achive 180 i think


----------



## Evil Flare

157/1 17.0 Overs

3 Remainning 

Great Going LANka


----------



## Hyde

Sri Lanka is teaching India how to play Cricket  (not literally indian members)

If they too play like Australia and restrict Windies with 50 runs margin......... They would be very difficuilt for india to find a place in Semi finals as Aussies and Sri Lanka will be two Hot favourites to quality for Semi finals due to their respective Run rates

And Gone!!!!!!

Sangakara Out!


----------



## Hyde

Jayawardene 97 not out after hitting Six and Four on the last two balls of the last over


----------



## Hyde

Jayawardene 3 runs shot and only 2 deliveries left and he is not on strike 

He deserves another 100 today

---------- Post added at 07:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 PM ----------

Unfortunately Kapugedera is bowled meaning Jayawardene can't make 100 now


----------



## Hyde

Sri Lanka 195/3 after 20 overs

Unfortunately Mahila couldn't make his 100 cause he was off-strike

I feel sory for him

Well played Mahela Jayawardene, Sangakara and Sri Lanka

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Lankan are humble people. I like them....

It will not be hard for lankan to win this match. Smooth sailing....


----------



## Hyde

Say if Windies are restricted below 150............. Expect big rise in the run rate of Sri Lanka

and Big blow for India 

in another words they would want either Sri Lanka or Australia to win by big margin and then beat Sri Lanka and Windies by equally big margin to ensure their place in Semi Finals that is now highly unlikely consideing the form of Sri Lanka


----------



## Al-zakir

How the hell Lanka produce such a good players? Amazing these guys are...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Zaki said:


> Say if Windies are restricted below 150............. Expect big rise in the run rate of Sri Lanka
> 
> and Big blow for India



great lankan will restrict them under 125 which means a bigger and thunderous blow to Want a be _Dada _Bharat......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Our days are also coming soon 

We have poo performance on display............ it is very unlikely that we too qualify for Semi Finals........ however for India its more difficuilt considering the Run Rate


----------



## Evil Flare

Go Srilanka ... 

Bowled Out W Indies under 150 Runs .... 

then definitely " Mera Bharat MAHAN "is out of the Tournament

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Aamir Zia said:


> Go Srilanka ...
> 
> Bowled Out W Indies under 150 Runs ....
> 
> then definitely " Mera Bharat MAHAN "is out of the Tournament




wow !! Pakistan is not even in that group and you want India to be out just because of your hate for it ?? keep it up !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

WI is not bad man...

---------- Post added at 03:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:21 PM ----------

Ooops... I take it back. One gonnnneee.......


----------



## Al-zakir

Aamir Zia said:


> Bowled Out W Indies under 150 Runs ....
> 
> then definitely " Mera Bharat MAHAN "is out of the Tournament



You mean "Mera Bharat *dasatgardi *mey Mahan"...


----------



## DesiGuy

I hope, Pakistan wins this time too. 


than it will be big slap to Indian team and their so called IPL.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Al-zakir said:


> You mean "Mera Bharat *dasatgardi *se Mahan"...



Bangladesh...self delete


----------



## Al-zakir

West Indies 23/2 (2.4/20 ov). My prediction will come true....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

I hope that Srilanka will give the same performance like today and kick India out of this tournament. In fact I wan the same performance from Indians like last year. Not winning a single match. IPL will be helpful for them to achieve them this task.


----------



## DesiGuy

If Pakistan cannot win, than Aussies should win. 

because they deserves to win!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy

Zaki said:


> Sri Lanka is teaching India how to play Cricket  (not literally indian members)
> 
> If they too play like Australia and restrict Windies with 50 runs margin......... They would be very difficuilt for india to find a place in Semi finals as Aussies and Sri Lanka will be two Hot favourites to quality for Semi finals due to their respective Run rates


----------



## Choppers

*WI 72/2 in 10 Overs*
Current Run rate: 7.20| Required Run rate:12.40
To win: WI needs 124 run(s) in 10 over(s


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

I think the Match 'India v Sri Lanka' on 11 May will be most important match for India , after watching today's Srilankan Performance.


----------



## Evil Flare

82/4 ... Only 7 overs remaining ..


Will W-Indies reach above 150 to save INDIA ?


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Aamir Zia said:


> Will W-Indies reach above 150 to save INDIA ?



And the answer is...............................  ...NO


----------



## Areesh

Aamir Zia said:


> 82/4 ... Only 7 overs remaining ..
> 
> 
> Will W-Indies reach above 150 to save INDIA ?



I hope not... I am expecting a healthy 50+ runs victory for SL.


----------



## brahmastra

kuch log Apni country jitne par jitna khush nahi hote utna India ke harne par hote hain.Shows the hate fill in their heart and they talk about normal relation.


----------



## U-571

brahmastra said:


> kuch log Apni country jitne par jitna khush nahi hote utna India ke harne par hote hain.Shows the hate fill in their heart and they talk about normal relation.



are you talking abt indians or pakistanis sounds similar to me lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Evil Flare

brahmastra said:


> kuch log Apni country jitne par jitna khush nahi hote utna India ke harne par hote hain.Shows the hate fill in their heart and they talk about normal relation.





Waise hum bhi Semi Finals se 70% Bahar hain ... 


Hum to Dobe ge Sanum ,
Tumhe bhi Leke Doobe Gein  

---------- Post added at 01:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:42 AM ----------

Srilanka won by 57 Runs ..



Now where are Score's Chart ?


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Go Sri Lanka Go & win The world Cup ..

One time Indian , Pakistan and Now Sri Lanka ..

Haq Banta ha ...


----------



## S.U.R.B.

brahmastra said:


> kuch log Apni country jitne par jitna khush nahi hote utna India ke harne par hote hain.Shows the hate fill in their heart and they talk about normal relation.



Well not a good thread to talk about normal relations ,it's a game.

Be happy and enjoy.


----------



## U-571

Bas_tum_Pak said:


> Go Sri Lanka Go & win The world Cup ..
> 
> One time Indian , Pakistan and Now Sri Lanka ..
> 
> Haq Banta ha ...



haq tu hamara ziada banta hai, such a tense situation in pak abt cricket, title jeet lein tu kuch tu mile ga??


----------



## Evil Flare

Group F

Teams
Sri Lanka +2.850
Australia +2.450
India	1 -2.450
West Indies-2.850


----------



## Kinetic

We lost the game!!! All the batsmen failed except Rohit Sharma. OK do better in next match. Missed Sachin and Shewag, as Australia was in mode today.


----------



## Introvert

I'm eagerly looking forward to Pak vs New Zealand match tomorrow.


----------



## SSGPA1

Thanks to WI now India can't effect Pakistan chances either


----------



## Al-zakir

Good going. Thank SL, Aus and WI.....World number one team bragger is out....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGPA1

mrwarrior006 said:


> just like ramiz raza was found --just kiidng



I think you are also a little drunk, could be giving company to Ravi Shastri in the toilet - It is Raja and not Raza and it is kidding and not kiidng.

May be the tears ... _koi baat nahee kal tak sab thek ho jai ga_

_ab Pakistan key harney ki duwa mangna band kar do )_

Lets see what Pakistan does tomorrow ... Baz is raring to go after so many flops.


----------



## Nemesis

Amusing to see Pakistani cricket fans (and Bangladeshi's) mocking India's display yesterday. That's all right, we played abysmally and deserve it.

But you reckon "the best T20 team" Pakistan will qualify for the Semis? Gonna get knocked out today i think. Brendon McCullum hasn't fired in the tournament so far, today is his day. Lets be honest, we may have played badly in one game, you have been horrible throughout the tournament. What was that Ian Chappel said yestreday? Ah yes..Pakistan is playing " bad cricket and dumb cricket ...... a hopeless combination"  

as for Bangladesh? Bah who cares....


----------



## U-571

Nemesis said:


> Amusing to see Pakistani cricket fans (and Bangladeshi's) mocking India's display yesterday. That's all right, we played abysmally and deserve it.
> 
> But you reckon "the best T20 team" Pakistan will qualify for the Semis? Gonna get knocked out today i think. Brendon McCullum hasn't fired in the tournament so far, today is his day. Lets be honest, we may have played badly in one game, you have been horrible throughout the tournament. What was that Ian Chappel said yestreday? Ah yes..Pakistan is playing " bad cricket and dumb cricket ...... a hopeless combination"
> 
> as for Bangladesh? Bah who cares....



hae RAM RAM RAM, yeah RAM ki bdua aaj tk india ko bhi lage hai?? 

zara apne zubaan dekhana, kaali tu ni hai??, kaali ni to saab thek hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nemesis

Awww, what's the matter, can't handle anyone poking fun at your team? Loved the way you played against England, how many dropped catches was it?


----------



## U-571

Nemesis said:


> Awww, what's the matter, can't handle anyone poking fun at your team? Loved the way you played against England, how many dropped catches was it?



you sound like a baby or a women, both are same btw..


----------



## Nemesis

I'm sure an ignorant patriarch would think so, anyway back to cricket. West Indies absolutely are useless. It's so annoying to want them to succeed and see them fail every time.


----------



## F86 Saber

India's pathetic display..............AAaaaaaaaaaah THAND PAE GAE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bc040400065

lets pray and hope for todays pakistan match... we have to win it otherwise we will be out ....


----------



## Awesome

F86 Saber said:


> India's pathetic display..............AAaaaaaaaaaah THAND PAE GAE


Apne baarein main socho, doosre ki downfall k liay nahi. Apne log toh wese hi thanday paray huay hain.


----------



## moving_ahead

afridi pagal ki captani mai pakistan nai jeet sakta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

let us not fool ourselves
pakistan is history
no leadership
no motivation
no planning

only give me the money

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

fatman17 said:


> let us not fool ourselves
> pakistan is history
> no leadership
> no motivation
> no planning
> 
> only give me the money



But we are the most unpredictable team from all nations

We were standing at the similar position even last year where we hardly got a chance to qualify for the Super 8 and then lost the match in Super 8 and later on bounced back with superb performance in last 3 matches.

We were lacking leadership, motivation and planning in the first few matches of WC09 too.

Hopefully you are not right and we bounce back and surprise the whole world once again

Aameen


----------



## mrwarrior006

> I think you are also a little drunk, could be giving company to Ravi Shastri in the toilet - It is Raja and not Raza and it is kidding and not kiidng.
> 
> May be the tears ... koi baat nahee kal tak sab thek ho jai ga
> 
> ab Pakistan key harney ki duwa mangna band kar do )
> 
> Lets see what Pakistan does tomorrow ... Baz is raring to go after so many flops.



by the way 

i dont drink buddy  sorry to disappoint u

and very very tanx for correcting my english 

aur main kyun duwa karo jab woh kudh hi har rahe hain


----------



## Mani2020

Zaki said:


> But we are the most unpredictable team from all nations
> 
> *We were standing at the similar position even last year where we hardly got a chance to qualify for the Super 8 and then lost the match in Super 8 and later on bounced back with superb performance in last 3 matches.*
> 
> We were lacking leadership, motivation and planning in the first few matches of WC09 too.
> 
> Hopefully you are not right and we bounce back and surprise the whole world once again
> 
> Aameen



but last time there was a one weak tem in Pakistan's group and that was Ireland ,so we have to won just a one game against new zealand n dat was itcoz every one knew that we will surely beat Ireland but now the situation is different we have another giant South Africa i think it will b very very tough for Pak


----------



## Mani2020

Here is a simple equation guys


If Pakistan wins today from New zealand than Pak and SA will both have 2 points then New zealand must have to beat England so that if Pakistan may loose from South Africa then they will have another chance to qualify coz if South Africa will beat england thn it will come to three teams New zealand,Pakistan and England all havein 2points each thn it will come to NRR


----------



## F86 Saber

Asim Aquil said:


> Apne baarein main socho, doosre ki downfall k liay nahi. Apne log toh wese hi thanday paray huay hain.



Asim bhai kuch to hona chaheye na dil kush kernay kay liye coz apni team say to koi umeed nahin.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Al-zakir said:


> Good going. Thank SL, Aus and WI.....World number one team bragger is out....



look who is speaking.......khade hone ki aukat nahi hai, dusro ko girane chale hain....


----------



## HAWK73

KillBill & BENNY,

You both missunderstood me, or maybe I didn`t informed a bit clearly?
What I tried to say was that, India player getting more cricket to play than Pakistani player (No doubt about that).

Pakistani Cricket Player just visiting other nations to play even their own Home-Series.

If Watson & Co also played IPL then Indian team too played IPL.


----------



## HAWK73

It looks like something wrong with Pakistani Cricket Team during this T20 WOrld Cup.

The way they played against England is very shocking way.
Todays match woøø clear every thing for you all.


----------



## Pak123

when is the match starting guyz....i mean the local time ?


----------



## HAWK73

Pak123 said:


> when is the match starting guyz....i mean the local time ?


*18:00 PM PST*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAWK73

Indian Jatt said:


> look who is speaking.......khade hone ki aukat nahi hai, dusro ko girane chale hain....



LOL, India is still more strong enough team.
Our Pakistani team is not strong as much.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

HAWK73 said:


> LOL, India is still more strong enough team.
> Our Pakistani team is not strong as much.



you got it wrong hawk..please edit this..cause this was not intended against apakistan....read the post to whih it was replied.


----------



## mrwarrior006

i just hope we win both of our matches in style and make it to semis


----------



## Pak123

This time around I guess, it'll be the Australians who are going to take the trophy but still I'am keeping my fingers crossed as I desperately want Pakistan to win !


----------



## HAWK73

mrwarrior006 said:


> i just hope we win both of our matches in style and make it to semis


Good Luck.

---------- Post added at 03:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:01 PM ----------




Indian Jatt said:


> you got it wrong hawk..please edit this..cause this was not intended against apakistan....read the post to whih it was replied.



Sardar Jee,
Koi gaal nahi, ghosse wali teh gaal hi nahi.


----------



## HAWK73

Pakistan won the toss and decided to bowl first.


----------



## HAWK73

Pakistan made 2 changes for today`s match against New Zealand.
Mohammad Asif & Fawad Aalam *OUT*.
Mohammad Sami & Abdur Rehamn *IN*.


----------



## HAWK73

Pak123 said:


> This time around I guess, it'll be the Australians who are going to take the trophy but still I'am keeping my fingers crossed as I desperately want Pakistan to win !


No not Australia.


----------



## Introvert

Match has started.


----------



## Hyde

Pakistan won the toss and elected to bowl first - They probably want to repeat the story of WC 2009 

NZ 2/0 after 0.4 overs


----------



## HAWK73

Pakistan have to must win this match!


----------



## Al-zakir

Any live stream people????


----------



## HAWK73

What a poor bowling by Sammi


----------



## Al-zakir

Sami is jerking.......What the f,,,,,,,,,,,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAWK73

New Zealand got a good start against poor Pakistani bowling.
Many "EXTRAS" in first 2 overs.


----------



## Areesh

It is good to see Pakistan playing with 10 players. Sami is on the NZ side.


----------



## HAWK73

New Zealand 25/0 in 3 overs.


----------



## HAWK73

Sammi again . . . . . 
Wondering, why Afridi giving him bowl


----------



## Evil Flare

Pakistan Ki Team se Koi Hope Nahi hai ..




To Indians : -


Hum ne aap logo ki Bohat Tapaye .. Lakin hame nahi tapaaye ga


..

this Team is DUMP so there is no Hope


----------



## HAWK73

Yar, what happened to Pakistani team
Why there is NO team planing


----------



## Areesh

First gone. Ryder out.


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

1 down .. Great

---------- Post added at 06:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:47 PM ----------




HAWK73 said:


> Yar, what happened to Pakistani team
> Why there is NO team planing



Bas, Sharam Nai atee


----------



## HAWK73

If there is a miss field or drop catch by any fielder then, Afridi (Captain) giving applause to him instead showing some aggression.


----------



## Al-zakir

Good one F....... is gone..


----------



## HAWK73

NZ 40/1 in 5 overs.

Good start by NZ.


----------



## HAWK73

Could been 40/2 in this Hafeez`s over.
Only 1 run in this over.


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Thats Good Catch , By Akmal


----------



## HAWK73

Good catch by Umar Akmal.
NZ 41-2 in 6.1 Overs


----------



## Al-zakir

41/2....


----------



## rizhussain44

yeeyyy!! 

55/3 8.3 overs

-------------------------------------

Abdur Rehman to BB McCullum, OUT, extra bounce! McCullum sweeps again, this time goes square, and the bounce takes the top edge that settles down the lap of deep square leg. Spinners exercising a choke hold here


----------



## Al-zakir

55/3.....oh yeah. smooth


----------



## HAWK73

B. McCullum that was a big wicket for Pakistan.
NZ 57-3 in 9 Overs.


----------



## HAWK73

Well Done, *Abdur Rehman*.
Why he not got chance in earlier matches?


----------



## rizhussain44

Yuppppyyy!!!

58/4 9.2 Overs

------------------- Cricinfo------------
9.2
Mohammad Sami to Taylor, OUT, don't let Afridi touch you today, you might turn to gold! After a horrible opening spell, Sami comes back and strikes second ball. It's back of a length, gives him width, Taylor goes hard at it, and is not close to it, and gets a fine outside edge


----------



## HAWK73

Another big wicket for Pakistan *Ross Tylor*.


----------



## Evil Flare

9.2
Mohammad Sami to Taylor, OUT


----------



## Al-zakir

58/4(9.2)......Oh man nz is dieing like birds....


----------



## rizhussain44

HAWK73 said:


> Well Done, *Abdur Rehman*.
> Why he not got chance in earlier matches?



Yeah.. I'm glad at least in this match he got a chance.


----------



## rizhussain44

Afridi is really pumped up. There was a good LBW appeal too


----------



## Areesh

At present Pakistan is in a good position. Hope they can continue in the same manner.


----------



## Evil Flare

Vettori ko Out karna Behad Zaroori hai


----------



## aboutimeee

damm a 6.....


----------



## rizhussain44

12.4
Shahid Afridi to Vettori, SIX
New Zealand 83/4 (12.4/20 ov)
New Zealand RR 6.54


----------



## SpArK

Pakistan going good. better if they restrict them under 150


----------



## aboutimeee

can any1 give me a good link thnx


----------



## aboutimeee

98/5 not bad


----------



## rizhussain44

Yuppyy! 

Afridi Bolds Styris!

98/5 (14.4/20 ov)


----------



## Evil Flare

Shahid Afridi to Styris, OUT


----------



## aboutimeee

104/6 another 1 down


----------



## Al-zakir

Any live stream. Any one....


----------



## SpArK

great going.. spirited performance by a balanced squad


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

aboutimeee said:


> can any1 give me a good link thnx



Watch here , Awesome Website Click below

Zem TV - Live Cricket

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

another duck......


----------



## Al-zakir

Bas_tum_Pak said:


> Watch here , Awesome Website Click below
> 
> Zem TV - Live Cricket



Thanks....


----------



## Evil Flare

Vettori Going WILD ... Get Rid of him


----------



## Al-zakir

He was clearly out. f...........biased decision.


----------



## HAWK73

Poor umpiring by West Indians umpire against Pakistan.


----------



## Al-zakir

haaaahhhaaaaaaaa. suckeeeeeeeeer is outtt.....


----------



## Al-zakir

133/7........Pakistan must defeat with big margin. Will Afridi be on fire today...


----------



## HAWK73

134 should be not a difficult score for Pakistan to win the match and, having hope for to stay in the T20 Cup.


----------



## Hyde

NZ 133/7 after 20 overs

134 is the target

Go Pakistan Go Chack day Phattay!


----------



## rizhussain44

Al-zakir said:


> 133/7........Pakistan must defeat with big margin. Will Afridi be on fire today...



InshAllah. Pakistan really needs to win this match and we have already got ourself a reachable target. Hope we bat well too.


----------



## Taha Samad

Al-zakir said:


> Any live stream. Any one....





aboutimeee said:


> can any1 give me a good link thnx



Live Cricket - Watch Cricket Streaming, Watch Live Cricket | Free

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aboutimeee

r we just gonna go at it slowly or will we try to increase our run rate aswell?


----------



## Evil Flare

Anything can happen .... b/c its Pakisani Team ...


----------



## Hyde

Insha'Allah we will get it today

Now we not just need to make this runs but also ensure we finish within 15 overs to improve our Net Run Rate.

That is going to be a major factor if the 3rd/4th team is chosen upon the net run rate


----------



## alibaz

Inshallah they will do it TODAY.


----------



## SummerWine

Salam guys....so bous did well today

Need a good solid start...


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

IF Pakistan Chase this Score In 15 Overs . Then Run rate will be Good Enough


----------



## Hyde

if we want to advance to the next stage - afridi should keep the net run rate in mind as well.......... it is possible that we win this match within 15 overs and lose the next match from SA and then NZ beat England and all 3 teams will have 1 win each

It will come to the net run rate at that point and today's match can play a key role in our overall performance

and if we win both matches that would be great and may be even after a little margin we will advance to the next round Insha'Allah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aboutimeee

ok 1 down......


----------



## Hyde

Kami bhai bowled.............


----------



## aboutimeee

great now 2 down....


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Ohoooooooo

3 down


----------



## SpArK

Umar gone!!!.. pak in trouble.


----------



## T-Faz

These ****** akmal brothers need to be publicly executed.

And here comes test player misbah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Can't watch it. I am out........


----------



## mrwarrior006

misbah is the man

all the critics of misbah will realize wy he is important part of this team


----------



## SpArK

Al-zakir said:


> Can't watch it. I am out........



I thought Bangladesh is already out. 

Are u supporting Newzealand??


----------



## Akmal

Going to be interesting match???????????????


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

T-Faz said:


> These ****** akmal brothers need to be publicly executed.
> 
> And here comes test player *misbah*.



yes , He will face 15 balls and will score 8 runs and gone ...

He should be .. 


----

3 runs of 12 balls 

----

And Now he is gone ... What i said before


----------



## T-Faz

They are playing test match now. I am going to sleep.


----------



## Akmal

Ian Butler a maiden over , must win game for both sides


----------



## Akmal

Spinners on, lets see how Pak side proceeds


----------



## rizhussain44

*Salman Butt(lhb)	22	16	

He is playing good. Allah karay there is a partnership between Salman Butt and Misbah-ul-Haq


----------



## Choppers

Pakistan will win this match but i dont think they will play semis.

---------- Post added at 09:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 PM ----------

MISBAH Gone>>>>>>>>


----------



## hembo

Misbah gone!!!


----------



## Akmal

42/4 Haq gone


----------



## WAQAS119

umpire seems biased


----------



## Akmal

Its going to be low scoring match, if but stays we still can win


----------



## SpArK

in serious troble


----------



## WAQAS119

pray guys pray......


----------



## hembo

Misbah got a raw deal... It was an inside edge onto the pad... bad decision!!


----------



## SpArK

boom boom or booooooooom!!!!


----------



## Akmal

hembo said:


> Misbah got a raw deal... It was an inside edge onto the pad... bad decision!!



2nd bad decision of the match both against Pak eleven


----------



## WAQAS119

keep praying guysssss...........


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Afridi gone ...


----------



## WAQAS119

gone..............


----------



## RPK

afridi gone


----------



## WAQAS119

keep praying................


----------



## Akmal

Suicidal shot by headless Afridi, could cost match 58/5


----------



## SpArK

BOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Choppers

BOOM BOOM OUT.............


----------



## Akmal

But last logical hope....................


----------



## Evil Flare

Pakistan is Out

We are Out of this Tournament

We Deserve to Looose ..

Thaki huwe Mutthal team

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

Its 5 down now. God Please


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Thats Was Not A catch ... It was Bounced before caught by Fielder ..

Another wrong Decision ..


----------



## Akmal

After 10 overs New Zealand 61/4 and Pak 59/5


----------



## WAQAS119

keep praying ......


----------



## Frankenstein

Bad Umpiring and Sportsmanship, Afridi wasn't out, IMO Misbah wasn't aswel =(


----------



## WAQAS119

Pakistan chances are still 50-50

---------- Post added at 09:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 PM ----------

This happens to us in each and every ICC tournament...


----------



## sirius

req run rate still under control..8.5 PAK just keep wickets in the hand


----------



## WAQAS119

four,,, MashaAllah..

---------- Post added at 09:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 PM ----------

Keep praying........


----------



## alibaz

Poor Afridi cheated out that wasn't a catch


----------



## SummerWine

alibaz said:


> Poor Afridi cheated out that wasn't a catch



yes but he should have stayed rather than just walking out..


----------



## AliFarooq

razzaq 5 of 15..............


----------



## SpArK

6!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hembo

Great shots by Razzak!!


----------



## AliFarooq

razzaq on fire????


----------



## WAQAS119

Still a big chance of winning..

Keep praying..

and do not lose hope as it is a sin.


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Great Razzaq

6 4 6


----------



## alibaz

Keep going Subedar Razzaq 6 + 4 +4 in virori's over


----------



## Akmal

6 and 4 and again 6 from Razzaq in one over


----------



## Frankenstein

No matter what Razzaq know his job well!!!


----------



## WAQAS119

MashaAllah...

Keep praying.


----------



## Hyde

3 good shots by Razzaq in Vetori's over

I hope he does not go Ashtray and continue playing like that


----------



## Akmal

Both have to keep their heads cool


----------



## WAQAS119

35 in 26 balls remaining..


----------



## Choppers

Pakistan surely can't lose from here.


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

will win .. InshaALLAH


----------



## Akmal

At this stage they were 103/5 and we 101/5


----------



## WAQAS119

Bas_tum_Pak said:


> will win .. InshaALLAH



InshaAllah.........

---------- Post added at 09:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 PM ----------

two balls beaten..


----------



## Akmal

Going to be a battle of nerves, at least for spectators


----------



## WAQAS119

10 runs per over required....... Keep praying


----------



## shining eyes

*LAST OVER FROM BOND AND VETTORI IS ALSO DONE so now abit easy for PK........*
AND I SIXER TO BOND BY RAZZAQ


----------



## AliFarooq

wtf razzaq doing now?


----------



## WAQAS119

4 dot balls but last ball huge six


----------



## Akmal

6 to Shane bond


----------



## SpArK

WOW !!!! what a shot


----------



## Hyde

*Third Umpire*

Ya Allah Khayr


----------



## WAQAS119

pressure situation.

---------- Post added at 09:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 PM ----------

Razzaq gone... keep praying.


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Razzaq gone .. What will happen now


----------



## hembo

Razzak gone!!!! :-(


----------



## Akmal

Razzaq gone


----------



## SpArK

Razzaq.. what an innings!!!


----------



## shining eyes

nomatter he is out but v good work by him


----------



## WAQAS119

23 in 13 required


----------



## hembo

Real tight match now.. till Razzak was there, I thought it would be easy..


----------



## SpArK

Nail biting moments!!!


----------



## shining eyes

what aaaaaaaaaaaa sixerrr


----------



## alibaz

6 by Butt


----------



## Akmal

6 from Butt


----------



## SpArK

now everything looks easy!!!


----------



## hembo

Butt in action now...


----------



## Akmal

16 from 11 balls


----------



## WAQAS119

batting beautifully...BUTTTT


----------



## WAQAS119

12 in 7........


----------



## alibaz

Last over to go and 11 Required  Butt


----------



## WAQAS119

11 in 6...............


----------



## Akmal

11 required in final over


----------



## alibaz

go go 4 by Butt


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Good shot by Butt ...


----------



## Akmal

7 in 4 balls ?????????


----------



## shining eyes

444444444444444 3 from 222


----------



## alibaz

3 runs of 2 balls keep firing Butt


----------



## Akmal

3 in 2 balls


----------



## shining eyes

heartbeat is 120 noww lolxx


----------



## shining eyes

bad bad bad 2 from 1


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

1 ball left ...


----------



## shining eyes

HAS TO DO ATLEAST 1
for a over eliminater


----------



## shining eyes

plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz 1


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

We have Lost


----------



## hembo

Wooshhhh!!!! Bad luck guys....


----------



## alibaz

Pakistan lost on last ball.


----------



## Indiarox

Pakistan lost sad i wished for a champion vs champion final


----------



## Patriot

All Pakistani Team players should be whipped.Heck just retire these goons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

Pakistan lost


----------



## shining eyes

*LATKA DO SAAAAAAAAAAALLOOOOOOOOOOON KO __________ _________ ____________ koi ha HITLER KA BACHA JO INKO LATKAE??????????????*


----------



## SpArK

Good job Kiwis...


----------



## Choppers

So Is pakistan OUT of the tournament..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

pkaistan eliminated..now hope remains with India and SL to bring the cup to asia..lets see.

---------- Post added at 10:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------




Choppers said:


> So Is pakistan OUT of the tournament..



.........yes


----------



## Choppers

Bad Luck Guys....

Kiwis you ROCK...


----------



## Akmal

Anyway great game to watch


----------



## shining eyes

> So Is pakistan OUT of the tournament..


SO will be india hahahahah
HAM TO DOOBAY HAIN SANAM TUM KO BHI LE DOOBAIN GY DONT WORRY........lolxxxx


----------



## EagleEyes

Now i hope Aussies win. When Pakistan loses. I hope Aussies win (which means the tournament didn't count).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Choppers

Bye Bye Pakistan


----------



## mrwarrior006

kiwis job well done keep it up boyz---this is specially for pakistanis who were happy yesterday


----------



## Barack Obama

Lol, 
What a silly mistake was that to go for 1 run. 
Well played salman though,
But should not have gone for the 1 run. Sad.


----------



## AliFarooq

o well,

england need to beat SA n NZ and Pak need to beat SA for us to stand a chance


----------



## SpArK

Vettori, Bond, Styris, continuing IPL form...


----------



## Barack Obama

shining eyes said:


> SO will be india hahahahah
> HAM TO DOOBAY HAIN SANAM TUM KO BHI LE DOOBAIN GY DONT WORRY........lolxxxx



Just look at this troll,
Shows your immature attitude.
Shows we are on pakistani mind every time.
Thanks for thinking about us all the time.


----------



## Choppers




----------



## mrwarrior006

AL-ZAKIR SPECIALLY FOR U------

i enjoyed a lot just like u did yesterday


----------



## mr42O

Choppers said:


> Bad Luck Guys....
> 
> Kiwis you ROCK...



Forgotten beating given by Australia ??


----------



## sirius

pakistan eliminated


----------



## shining eyes

> Just look at this troll,
> Shows your immature attitude.
> Shows we are are n pakistabni mind every time.
> Thanks for thinking about us all the time.


LOLX i just cant stop laughing saying me trol?
TUM IDHAR HAMARAY SATH AFSOS KARNY AE HO???


----------



## SpArK

India- Won -2 , Lost 1
Pakistan -Won -1 , Lost 3

SO far so good


----------



## Mirza Jatt

kahan gaye Bangladeshi jo kal bahut khush ho rahe the India ki haar par...??


----------



## mr42O

AliFarooq said:


> o well,
> 
> england need to beat SA n NZ and Pak need to beat SA for us to stand a chance



lol no thx we are not good enough


----------



## mrwarrior006

> Forgotten beating given by Australia ??



s after seeing u getting beating from KIWIS


----------



## Choppers

mr42O said:


> Forgotten beating given by Australia ??



Forgetten after watching this match..


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Ok no problem , Better luck next time guys.

New captain new faces....will do well in future Inshaallah.

Srilanka , bring back the cup to asia,it's your turn plus you are the hot favorite asian team now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

mr42O said:


> Forgotten beating given by Australia ??



yess because we have seen somone just getting eliminated.


----------



## Creder

Pop goes T20, phar lau tattay


----------



## AliFarooq

Choppers said:


> Forgetten after watching this match..



k ur comparing a 40 run loss to a 1 run loss????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mr42O

Look Indians talking.... last too ICC cups Indian could not make to super 8 and after geating beating by Australia...

Dont forget we are not playing with our best team. Gul and Malik not playing.

I dont care who wins just not India....


----------



## Areesh

Go SL and Wi and show your power against IPL kiddos and kick them out this tournament.


----------



## Marxist

BENNY said:


> India- Won -2 , Lost 1
> Pakistan -Won -1 , Lost 3
> 
> SO far so good



ONE win that too aganist Bangladesh..

this was a good match very well played Salman.


----------



## aboutimeee

pakistan will lose to SA aswell, in the end we will have 1 win and 4 loses - even that win is against BD........


----------



## AliFarooq

nyways beter luck next year, no regrets we won it last year, let some 1 else have it this year, n we'll take it back next year :p


----------



## Barack Obama

shining eyes said:


> LOLX i just cant stop laughing saying me trol?
> TUM IDHAR HAMARAY SATH AFSOS KARNY AE HO???



Personally i don't give a sh!t about pakistan,
Salman played well and i appreciate his effort.
You only brought India into this whole thing didn't you? I am just saying at least keep the jingoism out from the cricket field. 

Great game. 
Hard luck.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

self delete


----------



## mrwarrior006

*@AliFarooq*


> k ur comparing a 40 run loss to a 1 run loss????



no no i am comparing tat a team cant even chase 133 runs


----------



## Choppers

AliFarooq said:


> k ur comparing a 40 run loss to a 1 run loss????



We were chasing 185 .you could't even chase 130.


----------



## aboutimeee

Im with Sri Lanka now, hope they win.


----------



## Barack Obama

Lol, I love the replies of some of the members here.
Fun to see. 
Best of luck to team India.


----------



## HAWK73

Guys, cool down.

We know that Indian team is much much much better than Pakistan.
Already said it many times.

We in Pakistani cricket have lots lots problems than India.
We have poor selections, poor team, poor effort, poor chairman,
poor captain, poor coach, etc. . .

Totally bad perfomance by Pakistan through out the whole torunament. 

Our team will get a very bad result even in England against series Australia & England.


----------



## EagleEyes

Choppers said:


> We were chasing 185 .you could't even chase 130.



Who restricted them to 130? It is a well known fact that our bowling is championship bowling while the batsmen SUCK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Al-zakir said:


> You mean "Mera Bharat *dasatgardi *mey Mahan"...



Come on Mr bananadesh lets debate now...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Choppers

Rehman's last ball dismissal will haunt him for a very long time to come


----------



## Barack Obama

Cup should stay in Asia. No matter India or Sri lanka.


----------



## mrwarrior006

now i hope india somehow wins both of ther matches by huge margin


----------



## AliFarooq

lol @ the indians, they were laughin it off when pak lost to Australia, then they got humiliated by Australia.

nyways good luck to india


----------



## SMC

Well current Pakistan cricket team in all forms of the game is utterly useless and crap. They really don't deserve to go on further with performances that they have given so far.


----------



## mrwarrior006

kiwis u rocked it today i hope south africa wins today

so tat slightest of possibilities for PAK goes down the drain


----------



## HAWK73

Now. . . . . 

Once again Pakistani got chance to stay in the T20 World Cup

That . . . . .

If England beat South Africa and Pakistan beat South Africa then Pakistan is through to the semi's.

But I should say that, play well South Africa. Because even England will beat you then I am 110% sure that Pakistan can NEVER beat South Africa in their last match!

Maybe I`m wrong, but correct me if so.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

AliFarooq said:


> lol @ the indians, they were laughin it off when pak lost to Australia, then they got humiliated by Australia.
> 
> nyways good luck to india



check th thread..you will not find Indians laughing at Pakistan loss but you will surely find Pakistanis and bangladeshis laughing at India's defeat..anyways.....so this messages go just for those pople not for all...


----------



## HAWK73

mrwarrior006 said:


> kiwis u rocked it today i hope south africa wins today
> 
> so tat slightest of possibilities for PAK goes down the drain



Well, possibilities of India too goes down the drain as well if West Indian will beat India.


----------



## shining eyes

> Personally i don't give a sh!t about pakistan,
> Salman played well and i appreciate his effort.
> You only brought India into this whole thing didn't you? I am just saying at least keep the jingoism out from the cricket field.
> 
> Great game.
> Hard luck.


and what about other indians here?
OH WOWWWW APPRECIATING THE *GAME* BIGTIME??? lolxxxx
SRILANKA HI JEETY GA....................


----------



## mr42O

Indian Jatt said:


> yess because we have seen somone just getting eliminated.




U are use to it. remeber Icc champion trophy ? begging Pakistan to beat Australia ? Pao chone ki tu adaat ha hi tee chalo Pakistan team kee bee pakar liye. Than dont forget T20 not even making to Super 8.. 

We were not good and lost. thx good could not watch our team more. Now lets see when Indians start crying ?


----------



## Marxist

HAWK73 said:


> Now. . . . .
> 
> Once again Pakistani got chance to stay in the T20 World Cup
> 
> That . . . . .
> 
> If England beat South Africa and Pakistan beat South Africa then Pakistan is through to the semi's.
> 
> But I should say that, play well South Africa. Because even England will beat you then I am 110% sure that Pakistan can NEVER beat South Africa in their last match!
> 
> Maybe I`m wrong, but correct me if so.



SO WHAT ABOUT NZ VS ENGLAND,England have to win that also.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

HAWK73 said:


> Now. . . . .
> 
> Once again Pakistani got chance to stay in the T20 World Cup
> 
> That . . . . .
> 
> If England beat South Africa and Pakistan beat South Africa then Pakistan is through to the semi's.
> 
> But I should say that, play well South Africa. Because even England will beat you then I am 110% sure that Pakistan can NEVER beat South Africa in their last match!
> 
> Maybe I`m wrong, but correct me if so.



the run rate will come into play....


----------



## Choppers




----------



## mrwarrior006

> U are use to it. remeber Icc champion trophy ? begging Pakistan to beat Australia ? Pao chone ki tu adaat ha hi tee chalo Pakistan team kee bee pakar liye. Than dont forget T20 not even making to Super 8..
> 
> We were not good and lost. thx good could not watch our team more. Now lets see when Indians start crying ?



just like few days ago u were begging australia to beat bangla

and now england to beat SA


----------



## mr42O

Indian Jatt said:


> the run rate will come into play....



who cares ? I dont want Pakistan in semi finale.... i am 200% sure they will not. btw they need to beat SA and any one stupid enough to think they will ?


----------



## Iggy

mr42O said:


> Look Indians talking.... last too ICC cups Indian could not make to super 8 and after geating beating by Australia...
> 
> Dont forget we are not playing with our best team. Gul and Malik not playing.
> 
> I dont care who wins just not India....



lolz last time we were having the same problem..our then inform batsman Sehwag and bowler Zaheer was out of the world cup due to injury..

BTW good news that Pakistan was out..we dont have to hear that Pakistan is the current champions and every tournament is adhoora with world class Pakistan players ..people now can give it a rest .... dont worry guys we will also back in South Asia before plane carrying your players will land in Islu


----------



## HAWK73

Adolf Hitler said:


> SO WHAT ABOUT NZ VS ENGLAND,England have to win that also.



Pakistan have no chance at all the way they plaid and playing!
So try support or pray for your own team that playing more cricket than Pakistan. Thats why you people getting more well performance than Pakistan.


----------



## mr42O

mrwarrior006 said:


> just like few days ago u were begging australia to beat bangla
> 
> and now england to beat SA



Yepp to Australia not to India... As said u are use too it so no worry...

talking as Indians have won wc... just wait and see what will happen....


----------



## Mirza Jatt

mr42O said:


> U are use to it. remeber Icc champion trophy ? begging Pakistan to beat Australia ? Pao chone ki tu adaat ha hi tee chalo Pakistan team kee bee pakar liye. Than dont forget T20 not even making to Super 8..
> 
> We were not good and lost. thx good could not watch our team more. Now lets see when Indians start crying ?



ha he lol....kid your post do not amuse me you know why cause you are crying..because you have *lost*.   blive we say the same things when we loose..anyways ...cheer up man..abhi nahi toh kya hua fir jeetoge..rone ki kya baat hai...


----------



## mr42O

Indian Jatt said:


> ha he lol....kid your post do not amuse me you know why cause you are crying..because you have *lost*.   blive we say the same things when we loose..anyways ...cheer up man..abhi nahi toh kya hua fir jeetoge..rone ki kya baat hai...



me crying ? lol read my post i said Pakistan will loose... I was crying after England match but looking at Indian team yesterday i had GREAT night...


----------



## HAWK73

Indians STOP torlling & flames
Forget about Pakistan.
Yes, we played bad and it will continue further because of some reasons.

Now you Indians should worry for your own team.
Because you still have a chance!


----------



## Choppers

*Indians behave maturely*


----------



## Mirza Jatt

mr42O said:


> me crying ? lol read my post i said Pakistan will loose... I was crying after England match but looking at Indian team yesterday i had GREAT night...



same thing kid that i will say ..stop crying..cheer up again..koi nai yar,..fir jeetoge..dukhi mat ho..


----------



## mr42O

u should pray India make to Semi final this time. ICC trophy and T20 2009 could not even make to super8... great perforamce.. first prove u are better than talk... west indies will send u back home in PIA.


----------



## SpArK

I guess lots of credit has to be given to IPL.

Bond, steyn, etc etc found form in there. 
Kallis who was dropped from ODi team made his presence felt.

Jaywardne got is form back in there too.

Nannes got noticed and continuing the form.

Hats off.


----------



## HAWK73

Choppers said:


> *Indians behave maturely*


*Right!
Because there is still chance for India yet than Pakistan.*


----------



## SummerWine

we are playing bad but its our bad luck too....rehman who nowled well had to hit right towards the fielder...

anyways......we dont deserve to advance to next round....

come back boys.....have some mangoes here in Pak


----------



## Mirza Jatt

mr42O said:


> u should pray India make to Semi final this time. ICC trophy and T20 2009 could not even make to super8... great perforamce.. first prove u are better than talk... west indies will send u back home in PIA.



oh yes sir..I agree with such great word. thanks ....BTW you should stop worrying now..its over..lol.



> ICC trophy and T20 2009 could not even make to super8...



you are right kid..now lets talk about 2010...


----------



## mrwarrior006

> Indians STOP torlling & flames
> Forget about Pakistan.
> Yes, we played bad and it will continue further because of some reasons.
> 
> Now you Indians should worry for your own team.
> Because you still have a chance!



look brother i have nothing against pakistan

it just it made me angry yesterday reading some of my pakitani frnds comments


----------



## leonblack08

It is better the cup comes to India or Sri Lanka rather than going to Aussies or the English or the Proteas.(although I support SA ).
We should at least pray that it stays in South Asia.

Pakistan played very well today and they lost fighting.So you guys should be *proud *of that instead of saying "hang them" or "whip them".They tried their best but was undone by luck.Better luck next time.

I would like to see Sri Lanka winning this time around,they are looking best among all the Asian teams.Too bad jayawardhane missed back to back centuries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mirza Jatt

SummerWine said:


> we are playing bad but its our bad luck too....rehman who nowled well had to hit right towards the fielder...
> 
> anyways......we dont deserve to advance to next round....
> 
> come back boys.....have some mangoes here in Pak



that wasnt a bad loss..pakistan fought well..creditshould be given to players like razzaq and butt..


----------



## mrwarrior006

> It is better the cup comes to India or Sri Lanka rather than going to Aussies or the English or the Proteas.(although I support SA ).
> We should at least pray that it stays in South Asia.
> 
> Pakistan played very well today and they lost fighting.So you guys should be proud of that instead of saying "hang them" or "whip them".They tried their best but was undone by luck.Better luck next time.
> 
> I would like to see Sri Lanka winning this time around,they are looking best among all the Asian teams.Too bad jayavardhane missed back to back centuries.



i too want srilanka or india too win

*but this time cup is going to AUSTRALIA*


----------



## sirius

mr42O said:


> u should pray India make to Semi final this time. ICC trophy and *T20 2009* could not even make to super8... great perforamce.. first prove u are better than talk... west indies will send u back home in PIA.



we made into super8..get you facts correct


----------



## SummerWine

Indian Jatt said:


> that wasnt a bad loss..pakistan fought well..creditshould be given to players like razzaq and butt..



yea but thie thing is , such is the format of the game, that game shouldnt have come this close......

Butt and Razzaq were good but team as a team is still not clicking and its just in bits and peaces...


----------



## Choppers

Indian Jatt said:


> that wasnt a bad loss..pakistan fought well..creditshould be given to players like razzaq and butt..


Credit should be given to rehman as well..


----------



## Mirza Jatt

leonblack08 said:


> It is better the cup comes to India or Sri Lanka rather than going to Aussies or the English or the Proteas.(although I support SA ).
> We should at least pray that it stays in South Asia.
> 
> Pakistan played very well today and they lost fighting.So you guys should be *proud *of that instead of saying "hang them" or "whip them".They tried their best but was undone by luck.Better luck next time.
> 
> I would like to see Sri Lanka winning this time around,they are looking best among all the Asian teams.Too bad jayawardhane missed back to back centuries.



I agree..Sl deserves to win this year..they have been realy good..so far.


----------



## SpArK

Pakistan played beautifully. But the loss was mere bad luck and some really bad umpiring.

T20 cup has to stay in the region..


----------



## mrwarrior006

chalo koi nahi puttar

ab SA england ko hara de

aur INDIA apni kamar kas le kal ke match ke liye


----------



## Nemesis

Salman Butt shouldn't have taken the single. That was silly. Anyway hard luck, you still have a chance, if England beat South Africa and New Zealand. 

PS - Indian members need to show a little tact here, i know i was mocking the team before the match, but it isnt nice to kick people when they are down.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Serious note 

Team looked united in the tournament.
Today we bowled, fielded and batted well.

Aamir, Sami, Ajmal, Abdulrehman........and especially hafeez bowled well.

Salman Butt (batted brilliant)
Misbah (He was not out)
Afridi (he was not out, bowl kissed the grass first)
Razzaq (batted brilliant)
__________________________
No one can do any thing if umpires r bias.

Any ways, I blame PCB Management........we r facing bias decision of umpires in crucial games from last few years.....and PCB is not taking necessary steps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

SummerWine said:


> yea but thie thing is , such is the format of the game, that game shouldnt have come this close......
> 
> Butt and Razzaq were good but team as a team is still not clicking and its just in bits and peaces...



IMHO..I think you need a change of captain...Afridi is my favourite player after yuvraj...a player like him is one man army but his captaincy is just not clicking..wether you talk about team selection or rotating the bowlers...probably thats also the added pressure that his hampering his batting.thats just my personal opinion.


----------



## leonblack08

mrwarrior006 said:


> i too want srilanka or india too win
> 
> *but this time cup is going to AUSTRALIA*



Too early to say that my friend..this is T20,anything can happen.
But Aussies are a very very deadly team this time.They probably have the best opening pair both in bowling and batting currently.


----------



## mrwarrior006

> Salman Butt shouldn't have taken the single. That was silly. Anyway hard luck, you still have a chance, if England beat South Africa and New Zealand.
> 
> PS - Indian members need to show a little tact here, i know i was mocking the team before the match, but it isnt nice to kick people when they are down.



did pakistanis and tat al-zakir show tat tact yesterday


----------



## HAWK73

mrwarrior006 said:


> look brother i have nothing against pakistan
> 
> it just it made me angry yesterday reading some of my pakitani frnds comments



*Wondering, that why you all are so busy over Pakistan Team`s current performance ?

After winning the T20 World Cup in England last year you all know what happened to Pakistani team in Sri Lanka & Australia.

Pakistani Cricket is GONE!

We are playing less cricket than India or any else country.

India as I said LOTS OF TIME playing MORE cricket than Pakistan. 

Why you Indian don`t believe on that or say "YES" to it?

India is a GOOD cricket team with their good perfomance and dignity.

Our Pakistani team . . . . 
You Indian got a HUGE media than Pakistan. So you better know what happening in PCB last 9 months.

I don`t feel shame to say that India is a GOOD cricket team than Pakistan (Yes, it hurt a lot about Pakistan) not because India is better than Pakistan in cricket. It is because Pakistan team is suffering and suffering a lot against each cricket team that have test status in Cricket World.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raghu

Tough luck guys...then cricket is a game of uncertainty and we love it for that.


----------



## HAWK73

Nemesis said:


> Salman Butt shouldn't have taken the single. That was silly. Anyway hard luck, you still have a chance, if England beat South Africa and New Zealand.



THIS IS IMPOSSIBLE.
PLEASE STOP THINKING OVER PAKISTAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nemesis

> THIS IS IMPOSSIBLE.



Hardly impossible. England are playing really well.


----------



## mrwarrior006

*@HAWK73*


> *Wondering, that why you all are so busy over Pakistan Team`s current performance ?
> 
> After winning the T20 World Cup in England last year you all know what happened to Pakistani team in Sri Lanka & Australia.
> 
> Pakistani Cricket is GONE!
> 
> We are playing less cricket than India or any else country.
> 
> India as I said LOTS OF TIME playing MORE cricket than Pakistan.
> 
> Why you Indian don`t believe on that or say "YES" to it?
> 
> India is a GOOD cricket team with their good perfomance and dignity.
> 
> Our Pakistani team . . . .
> You Indian got a HUGE media than Pakistan. So you better know what happening in PCB last 9 months.
> 
> I don`t feel shame to say that India is a GOOD cricket team than Pakistan (Yes, it hurt a lot about Pakistan) not because India is better than Pakistan in cricket. It is because Pakistan team is suffering and suffering a lot against each cricket team that have test status in Cricket World.*




as i said earlier i have nothing against PAKISTAN 

infact my fav bowlers have been waqas,wasim(my idol),its an privelege to watch any subcontinent team play we dont understand tat how talented subcontinent team are.*its just we are unconsistent*


i was writing such comments just as reply to some people who were writing hatefull comments yesterday against INDIANS


----------



## HAWK73

Today I saw the report about Pakistan`s poor performance in Australia.
Its a shame to share it here about what was the reason.

Today is the time to earn $$$,£££, not to think for own nation.
I hope that most of you may understood what I am trying to say here.


----------



## SMC

Guys, let's not lose our sleep over the current Pakistan team. Ever since their loss in the Sydney test, I have stopped caring about Pakistan cricket. Before that I used to follow Pakistan cricket very closely. This current team is simply not worth losing your sleep over.


----------



## HAWK73

mrwarrior006 said:


> *@HAWK73*
> 
> 
> 
> as i said earlier i have nothing against PAKISTAN
> 
> infact my fav bowlers have been waqas,wasim(my idol),its an privelege to watch any subcontinent team play we dont understand tat how talented subcontinent team are.*its just we are unconsistent*
> 
> 
> i was writing such comments just as reply to some people who were writing hatefull comments yesterday against INDIANS



I hope you may understand a bit *Urdu*?

*Boora Waqt Ho Toh Saiyaa Bhi Sath Schood Jatta Hai.

Pakistan is suffring a lot not in Cricket, but in all fields.

Bhai Sahab, agar boora keh bhi do ge to kia hoa, jahan itne boora kehte hein wahan eik aur sahi.*

(Don`t worry I know what you try to say)


----------



## Choppers

1st Innings (Power Play)
*ENG 4/1 in 1.1 Overs*
Current Run rate: 3.43


----------



## SpArK

Life goes on.. guys lets support England now.. already 1 gone.. trouble for england???


----------



## HAWK73

SMC said:


> Guys, let's not lose our sleep over the current Pakistan team. Ever since their loss in the Sydney test, I have stopped caring about Pakistan cricket. Before that I used to follow Pakistan cricket very closely. This current team is simply not worth losing your sleep over.



Well Said.Bro


----------



## HAWK73

BENNY said:


> Life goes on.. guys lets support England now.. already 1 gone.. trouble for england???



Benny,
May I ask you the reason to support English team?


----------



## Frankenstein

Pakistan Lost, why I m not surprised :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAWK73

India is much much stronger team than West Indies.
So tomorrows match may already been decided folks.


----------



## HAWK73

*Now all I wish that PCB should cancel their 2 series in England soon as possible. Otherwise what will happen there is very sad for those who still having hopes from Pak team.*


----------



## IndianArmy

HAWK73 said:


> India is much much stronger team than West Indies.
> So tomorrows match may already been decided folks.



You mean the way India Lost to them in the 2009 super 8ts? its there Land, and They would Perform at all the cost...


----------



## SpArK

HAWK73 said:


> Benny,
> May I ask you the reason to support English team?



Because i have done my degree there and lived there for 3 years.. hence the support.


----------



## SSGPA1

A great game of cricket 

Pakistan played well but NZL played better.

We can't expect Pakistan to win every single game and I am glad they fought hard as they are supposed to do so.

Mind you, New Zealand is not an easy team to play against either.

Well done Pakistan! 

I have no regrets with this loss.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAWK73

BENNY said:


> Because i have done my degree there and lived there for 3 years.. hence the support.


I see.
Then Best of luck for that match & tomorrow`s match.


----------



## SpArK

England 57/1 (5.3/20 ov)


----------



## HAWK73

SSGPA1 said:


> A great game of cricket
> 
> Pakistan played well but England played better.
> 
> We can't expect Pakistan to win every single game and I am glad they fought hard as they are supposed to do so.
> 
> Mind you, New Zealand is not an easy team to play against either.
> 
> Well done Pakistan!
> 
> I have no regrets with this loss.



Think again if you can please.
Because loss is become Pak teams fate since 1 year.
Also when you get the result of White Wash in Australia then what you say!

Pakistan team didn`t perfomed well at all in any match in this T20 cup.

Yes, you cannot win every single match. But you cannot continue to have it as a habit!

This is my own thought!


----------



## HAWK73

BENNY said:


> England 57/1 (5.3/20 ov)


England & South Africa are through the semi`s.


----------



## SpArK

England 65/1 (6.0/20 ov)

England is Rocking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSGPA1

The outside chance for Pakistan

If *ENG wins today against SA *and if 
*Pakistan wins it's next game against SA*, 
and *ENG beats NZL*

I think this is the only way Pakistan MAY sneak into semis provided if they have a stronger run rate.

I can dream on


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Misbah-ul-Haq , why is he in the team , who selects him and why why why?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAWK73

SSGPA1 said:


> The outside chance for Pakistan
> 
> If *ENG wins today against SA *and if
> *Pakistan wins it's next game against SA*,
> and *ENG beats NZL*
> 
> I think this is the only way Pakistan MAY sneak into semis provided if they have a stronger run rate.
> 
> I can dream on



This is what already disscussed.
Sorry it looks very little hope for Pakistan.

Will Pakistan beat South Africa


----------



## HAWK73

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> Misbah-ul-Haq , why is he in the team , who selects him and why why why?



VERY VERY VERY GOOD QUESTION!
HE IS A BIG SIFARSHI BRO.


----------



## mr42O

this cup is going to England ?


----------



## HAWK73

mr42O said:


> this cup is going to England ?



Er du sikker?


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

HAWK73 said:


> This is what already disscussed.
> Sorry it looks very little hope for Pakistan.
> 
> Will Pakistan beat South Africa



At least Pakistan showed some fighting sprite in the match , not seen in the Tournament before


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

If Pakistan is out then I will back NZ or England


----------



## HAWK73

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> At least Pakistan showed some fighting sprite in the match , not seen in the Tournament before



Only in this match


----------



## Awesome

If England beats SA and then goes on to beat NZ, then if we thrash SA we will go through


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Asim Aquil said:


> If England beats SA and then goes on to beat NZ, then if we thrash SA we will go through



Reminds me of 1992 world cup


----------



## SpArK

England 93/1 (10.4/20 ov)


----------



## Evil Flare

Well to be Honest .. Pakistani Team is Worst in now Days ....

There is no Team Spirit , everyone is Fighting with each other ... They make the Gang of 8 Players who Go against Younus Khan & They Swear On HOLY QURAN that they'll remove Younus from Captaincy & they suceeded .. 

They are match Fixers .....

There is no Skills of Captaincy in Afridi ... 

Whole Team is FCUKED UP .... Thats why from the Begining of this Tournament i know that this team will not perform ...


& you Guys Please stop Comparing run rates that if England Gona win & Fcuking Run rate etc etc 

We are Morally Out of this Tournament . we Dont deserve to be in this Tournament .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

England 124/4 (14.4/20 ov)

2 quick wickets..


----------



## WAQAS119

Pakistan is not out yet.........


----------



## Evil Flare

WAQAS119 said:


> Pakistan is not out yet.........




Mere Liye to OUT hai ,,,,


----------



## alibaz

Aamir Zia said:


> We are Morally Out of this Tournament . we Dont deserve to be in this Tournament .



Agreed we have no moral position to be in this tournament, there may be slightest possibility but they don't deserve it.


----------



## Hyde

time to Concentrate on Pakistan's tour of England

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

England Going Wild in this Tournament ...


They are Kicking S.A BUTTTS


----------



## Marxist

England 168/7 (20/20 ov)

South Africa 49/4 (8.5/20 ov)


----------



## Evil Flare

53-5 South Africa with 61 Balls Remaining ...

I really Dont expect this from England ...

I want to see England win this T20 World Cup ...


----------



## Marxist

South Africa 53/5 (9.5),surely going to loss the game now.


----------



## U-571

englands gonna reach the finals  maybe even win this WC


----------



## SSGPA1

HAWK73 said:


> Think again if you can please.
> Because loss is become Pak teams fate since 1 year.
> Also when you get the result of White Wash in Australia then what you say!
> 
> Pakistan team didn`t perfomed well at all in any match in this T20 cup.
> 
> Yes, you cannot win every single match. But you cannot continue to have it as a habit!
> 
> This is my own thought!



I agree about SL and Aus and other matches in T20 but not about this critical game because we did our best.


----------



## Marxist

now Pakistan can have some glimpses of hope..


----------



## Hyde

I want to see either England or Sri Lanka bringing the World Cup.

No other teams acceptable to me for now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SummerWine

Adolf Hitler said:


> now Pakistan can have some glimpses of hope..



Funny thing is NRR of Pak is still better than that of Kiwis....

But.......


----------



## Marxist

^^^ In cricket anything can happen,l if England beats nz and Pakistan beats s.a then surely Pakistan enters semi final.


----------



## Hyde

*



Two more wickets, 13 more balls, 44 more runs. The odds ain't good

Click to expand...

*
England bringing Pakistan back in the tournament


----------



## SummerWine

Adolf Hitler said:


> ^^^ In cricket anything can happen,l if England beats nz and Pakistan beats s.a then surely Pakistan enters semi final.



The way English are demolishing the South Africans.....what you say seems like a possibility.....

this version of game is indeed funny


----------



## Marxist

South Africa 129 (19.0)

England won by 39 runs


----------



## Hyde

SA all out at 129.................

hmmmm this pitch was crazy 

They lost by 39 runs


----------



## Frankenstein

SSGPA1 said:


> A great game of cricket
> 
> Pakistan played well but NZL played better.
> 
> *We can't expect Pakistan to win every single game* and I am glad they fought hard as they are supposed to do so.
> 
> Mind you, New Zealand is not an easy team to play against either.
> 
> Well done Pakistan!
> 
> *I have no regrets with this loss.*



 The only team Pakistan won the match from was Bangladesh, i have now regrets myself what so ever, but why lose by couple of runs for god sakes


----------



## Marxist

Most of the matches won by Team batting first why so?


----------



## Hyde

England won by 39 runs against South Africa meaning one last chance for Pakistan. If they beat South Africa and England beat New Zealand we have a chance


----------



## Frankenstein

I REALLY HOPE THAT PAKISTANI CRICKET TEAM DOES NOT FOLLOW PAKISTANI HOCKEY TEAM, OR WE WILL LOSE THEM AS WELL, CRICKET IS THE ONLY GAME LEFT IN WHICH PAKISTANIS GOOD AT BESIDES KABBADI ;p


----------



## Hyde

Frankenstein said:


> I REALLY HOPE THAT PAKISTANI CRICKET TEAM DOES NOT FOLLOW PAKISTANI HOCKEY TEAM, OR WE WILL LOSE THEM AS WELL, CRICKET IS THE ONLY GAME LEFT IN WHICH PAKISTANIS GOOD AT BESIDES KABBADI ;p



There is a plenty of talent in Pakistan cricket.......... you can make 100 teams in Pakistan who will defeat Australians any given day

The only problem is they are not being provided enough chances. Countries like Pakistan, India and Sri Lanka got plenty of talent in first class and club level but unfortunately they do not get opportunities to show their skills


----------



## Nemesis

South Africa lost as i said they would. Hope remains for Pakistan!


----------



## Frankenstein

Zaki said:


> England won by 39 runs against South Africa meaning one last chance for Pakistan. If they beat South Africa and England beat New Zealand we have a chance



C'mon man its over now, England wont play like always in that match and Newzeland will put there 100 percent, and on the other hand South Africa is not Bangladesh, 
As Shakespeare once said
*"I always feel happy, u know why?? Becoz I dont Expect Anything from Anyone.. Expectations Hurts.."*


----------



## SummerWine

GUYS....Kevin Pietersen wont be playing against Kiwis...so lets say BYE BYE to our hopes of Eng beating Kiwis.....


----------



## Frankenstein

Zaki said:


> There is a plenty of talent in Pakistan cricket.......... you can make 100 teams in Pakistan who will defeat Australians any given day
> 
> The only problem is they are not being provided enough chances. Countries like Pakistan, India and Sri Lanka got plenty of talent in first class and club level but unfortunately they do not get opportunities to show their skills



Obviously there is a thing called pawa or sifarish in Pakistan, and also politics which is ruining Pakistan


----------



## SSGPA1

SSGPA1 said:


> The outside chance for Pakistan
> 
> If *ENG wins today against SA *and if
> *Pakistan wins it's next game against SA*,
> and *ENG beats NZL*



If *ENG wins today against SA *and if 

Step one complete. Lets see what happens on Monday.


----------



## Awesome

Pakistan beating South Africa is a long shot.


----------



## Marxist

If India wants to win today's match plz allow players to Use their IPL Kits..Then only they will perform (exception Yuvaraj).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## commandersafeguard

Guys.. was Afridi out or the ball touched the ground first ?


----------



## indianairforce1

MZUBAIR said:


> Serious note
> 
> Team looked united in the tournament.
> Today we bowled, fielded and batted well.
> 
> Aamir, Sami, Ajmal, Abdulrehman........and especially hafeez bowled well.
> 
> Salman Butt (batted brilliant)
> Misbah (He was not out)
> Afridi (he was not out, bowl kissed the grass first)
> Razzaq (batted brilliant)
> __________________________
> No one can do any thing if umpires r bias.
> 
> Any ways, I blame PCB Management........we r facing bias decision of umpires in crucial games from last few years.....and PCB is not taking necessary steps.



He he he ..!!!!  If players are not performing then How can you blem umpires and PCB ..they are doing their work and players need to do their ..!!


----------



## salman nedian

indianairforce1 said:


> He he he ..!!!!  If players are not performing then How can you blem umpires and PCB ..they are doing their work and players need to do their ..!!



Players are not taking responsibility, 133 is not that kind of target which cannot be chased...even if 3 decisions were against Pakistan even than we should have won it easily.

anyways what i see is the luck of Pakistan, like always we have a chance to qualify and when the luck is with you no one can do anything. No one was expecting England to beat SA yesterday but out of nothing the ray of hope emerged


----------



## Marxist

India-wi match delayed....due to overnight rain


----------



## indianairforce1

MS Dhoni calls heads, it is heads, and India will be bowling first. "Slightly on the damp side," he says. "Reminds me of the first World T20, when last four-five matches were do-or-die for us." They are playing the same XI, which means extra batsman again, and which is surprising. As expected, West Indies have brought back Denesh Ramdin to keep wicket after Andre Fletcher struggled in the last match. 

It's the same pitch as the one where awesome Australia outclassed India. Ian Bishop reckons it is softer because of the moisture, but there should be some seam movement here. And it is a 20-over match despite the delay.


----------



## SpArK

Today will be tougher.. they have 2 bowlers clocking 150 kmph on regular basis.


----------



## indianairforce1

GOd KNows ..whats Gonaa Happen ..!!!! Hey Bhagwan ..!!!


----------



## SpArK

Slow start by WI


----------



## Hyde

Windies 4/0 fater 1.4 overs


----------



## SpArK

West Indies 13/0 (2.4/20 ov)


----------



## T-Faz

Gayle will post a big score if he sticks around. 

Going nicely so far.


----------



## indianairforce1

End of over 4 (12 runs) West Indies 25/0 (RR: 6.25) CH Gayle 20* (14b 2x4 1x6) A Nehra 1-0-11-0 
S Chanderpaul 4* (10b) Harbhajan Singh 2-0-11-0 

3.6
Nehra to Gayle, FOUR, CG is in his element, it seems, charges down the track, makes room, and bludgeons this short ball over mid-on. If he was describing this on his Twitter, Gayle would end with "blessed" 

3.5
Nehra to Chanderpaul, 1 run, into the pads, worked away to deep square leg 

3.4
Nehra to Gayle, 1 leg bye, good delivery, swinging from middle and off, height saves him as he is beaten. Gets a leg-bye 

3.3
Nehra to Gayle, FOUR, smashed down the ground, shimmies down, doesn't matter if it is short, he just slaps it past mid-off. Power maan 

3.2
Nehra to Gayle, 2 runs, heaves, from middle and leg, against the swing, and finds a vacant area around square leg 

3.1
Nehra to Gayle, no run, hint of swing, around off, and defended 

Nehra replaces Zaheer


----------



## HAWK73

Adolf Hitler said:


> If India wants to win today's match plz allow players to Use their IPL Kits..Then only they will perform (exception Yuvaraj).



India`s past victories wasn`t win by IPL kit.
IPL is a business like $$$,&#163;&#163;&#163;,&#8364;&#8364;&#8364; Its isn`t real cricket!


----------



## Hyde

. 2 4 1lb 1 4

Nice good over for Windies................. Nehra needs to be replaced again


----------



## SpArK

HAWK73 said:


> India`s past victories wasn`t win by IPL kit.
> IPS is a business&#555;like $$$,£££, Its isn`t real cricket!



IPL is just like any other cricket and we wait to see some Pakistani players in the next edition.

Its just that $$$,£££, are more in it than normal cricket. thats all.


----------



## Frankenstein

Lol Chanderpaul was out, Bad umpiring again


----------



## HAWK73

BENNY said:


> IPL is just like any other cricket and we wait to see some Pakistani players in the next edition.
> 
> Its just that $$$,£££, are more in it than normal cricket. thats all.



I don`t think that Pakistani players will return to IPL.


----------



## SpArK

harbhajan doing a good job today also.


----------



## HAWK73

Slow & careful start by West Indies.


----------



## Marxist

26 runs, 5.0 overs


----------



## indianairforce1

End of over 6 (5 runs) West Indies 31/0 (RR: 5.16) CH Gayle 23* (22b 2x4 1x6) YK Pathan 1-0-4-0 
S Chanderpaul 5* (14b) Harbhajan Singh 3-0-12-0 

5.6
Pathan to Gayle, 1 run, short ball, worked wide of mid-on for one 

5.5
Pathan to Gayle, no run, angled into the pads, doesn't get bat on it 

5.4
Pathan to Gayle, no run, flat, around off, punched towards cover 

5.4
Pathan to Gayle, 1 wide, fired way down the leg side 

5.3
Pathan to Gayle, 2 runs, short, pulled fine, and Jadeja lets this through his legs at short fine leg 

5.2
Pathan to Chanderpaul, 1 leg bye, looks to reverse-sweep, but it is way down what would be his leg side. Not called wide. That's strange. Gets a wide 

5.1
Pathan to Chanderpaul, no run, fast and flat and defended


----------



## HAWK73

India still looks favorite for this match.


----------



## Marxist

@ indianairforce1

buddy no need to copy paste from cricinfo .just share the score


----------



## indianairforce1

HAWK73 said:


> I don`t think that Pakistani players will return to IPL.




I think If Shoib Malik can come to India and Practise in Hydrabad ....so you could be seeing pakistanis playing in IPL in near future ....For more Information He is also asked to Leave Hydrabad Ground since he has been banned by PCB and BCCI dont allow any banned player to play on Indian Soil..!!!


----------



## indianairforce1

Adolf Hitler said:


> @ indianairforce1
> 
> buddy no need to copy paste from cricinfo .just share the score



He he he ..!!! Detail information ...!!!You know any of our opponent can ask for the Proof or link to prove what I post on the PDA....so the just saving that future headache ...!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Jadeja is a moron.. whats he doing in the team??


----------



## indianairforce1

WI 45/0 ---8.0 Overs


----------



## T-Faz

LOL, jadeja got some fielding coaching form Pakistan.


----------



## SpArK

indianairforce1 said:


> He he he ..!!! Detail information ...!!!You know any of our opponent can ask for the Proof or link to prove what I post on the PDA....so the just saving that future headache ...!!!



For that we have cricinfo.. nobody will ask for proof and source in this thread for sure.!!!


----------



## HAWK73

indianairforce1 said:


> I think If Shoibe Malik can come India and Practise in Hydrabad ....so you can see pakistanis playing in IPL in near future ....For more Information He is also asked to Leave Hydrabad Ground since he has been banned by PCB and BCCI dont allow any banned player to play on Indian Soil..!!!



I already said that, IPL is just about $$$!
Otherwise, who wnats to travel so far for just a T20 match.

Now Shoaib & Sania matter is differnt than IPL. Wondering why you involve both of them with it?

Yes, maybe I am wrong, Pakistan players can return to IPL. Because IPL is about $$$,,£££ THATS IT!!!


----------



## T-Faz

Chanderpaul is I think loyal to his roots and hindering WI progress. Test khel rah hai.


----------



## Hyde

*7.5* Pathan to Chanderpaul, 2 runs, Jadeja *drops *another! Difficult catch but he had got under it. Shiv pre-meditates the sweep, it bounces extra, takes the top edge over short fine, Jadeja makes good ground, does well to get under it, but it spills out


----------



## Hyde

8.3


Khan to Gayle, *SIX*, length ball, just what Gayle has been looking for, goes deep into the crease, and plays the pick-up over wide long-on. Sweet as

8.6


Khan to Chanderpaul, *FOUR*, shot! Shiv's innovation! Goes right across the stumps, and pulls this fine, using all of Zak's pace to get it to fine leg for four 

Over 9: 1 1 6 1 . 4


----------



## Hyde

9.2


Pathan to Gayle, *SIX*, OMG! what a strike, flat and fast again, just sits back and murders this over long-on. Bounces on the roof, and goes out of the Kensington Oval. New balls please


----------



## Choppers

1st Innings
*WI 67/0 in 10 Overs*
Current Run rate: 6.70


----------



## T-Faz

Zaki the online commentator, must have learned from the master raja himself.


----------



## SpArK

Gayle going gr8 guns!!!


----------



## T-Faz

Chanderfool needs to be sacked, worst player.


----------



## indianairforce1

Good Going Chanderpaul..!!!


----------



## T-Faz

LOL, hahahahahha, WTF did they just do.


----------



## SpArK

Bad luk today.. gonna lose for sure!!!


----------



## Hyde

what a drama that was 

Happens - Misunderstanding.............. happens a lot in Cricket

but it was funny


----------



## SpArK

Body language is bad now...


----------



## Hyde

4 by Gayle and that completes his 50 :clap:

Good Job gayle so far but now is the time for power hitting


----------



## SpArK

cant imagine what pollard will do if he comes!!!

---------- Post added at 07:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 PM ----------

1 gone at last!!!!


----------



## T-Faz

Thankfully chanderfool is gone.


----------



## Hyde

Chanderpaul gone! and i guess its a blessing in disguise........... they need power hitter on crease!


----------



## indianairforce1

HAWK73 said:


> I already said that, IPL is just about $$$!
> Otherwise, who wnats to travel so far for just a T20 match.
> 
> Now Shoaib & Sania matter is differnt than IPL. Wondering why you involve both of them with it?
> 
> Yes, maybe I am wrong, Pakistan players can return to IPL. Because IPL is about $$$,,£££ THATS IT!!!





Mate..!!!!! I am not saying about Shoib and Sania wedding..!!!....I am talking about ban On Him by Hyderabad cricket association since he was using one of the Ground here for the practise. He is also banned by BCCI to not use any Indian ground for the practise...I said if former captain can come here and practise then whole pakistani team can come here and PLay in IPL ....Most probably for Money ..!!!


----------



## WAQAS119

chanderpaul's wicket is infact good for WI..


----------



## SpArK

Jadeja again.. OMG.. he is such a loser.


----------



## T-Faz

Jadeja bowling, excellent hitting material.


----------



## Hyde

2 sixes in this over 

94/1 after 12.3 overs - Jadega should be sacked from India team


----------



## T-Faz

Go jadeja, go jadeja. Make us proud.


----------



## Prometheus

T-Faz said:


> Go jadeja, go jadeja. Make us proud.


----------



## Hyde

Windies reaches 100 after 13.2 overs


----------



## Hyde

Two fours in this over so far

Windies on Fire!!!!


----------



## WAQAS119

T-Faz said:


> Go jadeja, go jadeja. Make us proud.


----------



## WAQAS119

as expected, very weak bowling line up......


----------



## MZUBAIR

Gayle is looking dangerous.
No chance to win for India, if 180 crossed


----------



## WAQAS119

Pathan nailed by Gayle


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

What a Batting by Chris Gayle


----------



## MZUBAIR

Teams deserve tobe in semis.
Australia, England, Srilanka, SA


----------



## Hyde

Sammy is playing good!

Windies 119/1 after 15.2 overs

They came with a good planning today


----------



## T-Faz

Pollard shots are effortless.


----------



## SpArK

OMG.. Pollard and Gayle.. its gonna be a massacre today !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## indianairforce1

WAQAS119 said:


>



Pakistan Out Of World Cup ....Can See Frustration ...!!!


----------



## indianairforce1

MZUBAIR said:


> Gayle is looking dangerous.
> No chance to win for India, if 180 crossed



Have a sweat Dreamz...!!!


----------



## T-Faz

indianairforce1 said:


> Pakistan Out Of World Cup ....Can See Frustration ...!!!



Pakistan did not play in this tournament, they are their for vacation and giving someone else a chance.


----------



## Hyde

Gayle is on fire: . 4 1 4 . 1 | 1 4 . 1 1 1 | 1 4 W . 6 . | 6 1 1 6


----------



## SpArK

T-Faz said:


> Pakistan did not play in this tournament, they are their for vacation and giving someone else a chance.



Were they having a busy year to apply for a vacation??


----------



## shining eyes

*GOOD JOB IPL West Indies 141/2 (17.0/20 ov)*


----------



## indianairforce1

T-Faz said:


> Pakistan did not play in this tournament, they are their for vacation and giving someone else a chance.



Let them Come to IPL ...A paid Vacation ....!!! Why waste Money of PCB if going on vacation in World Cup ..!!


----------



## T-Faz

BENNY said:


> Were they having a busy year to apply for a vacation??



Yes busy chasing girls, fighting PCB and partying.


----------



## Hyde

1 4 . 1 1 1 | 1 4 W . 6 . | 6 1 1 6 1 1 | . 1 2 1 6

151/2 after 17.5 overs


----------



## T-Faz

LOL he was searching for the ball in the sky.


----------



## T-Faz

Zaheer can bowl.

---------- Post added at 04:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:17 PM ----------

Bring back jadeja


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

One thing I will say ..

Indian Never had World Class Bowling ..


----------



## Frankenstein

Pollard out


----------



## indianairforce1

Bas_tum_Pak said:


> One thing I will say ..
> 
> Indian Never had World Class Bowling ..



Yaah I agree ...But Enough to Win 2007 WC by defeting Pakitan in Final..!!


----------



## Hyde

Bas_tum_Pak said:


> One thing I will say ..
> 
> Indian Never had World Class Bowling ..



True, they had good all-rounders like Kapil Dev but never had a world class *FAST* bowling

Javagal Sreenath, Prasanat were few good bowlers but not the great bowlers.

In spin department they were OK


----------



## Hyde

indianairforce1 said:


> Yaah I agree ...But Enough to Win 2007 WC by defeting Pakitan in Final..!!



India's main strength lies in its batting....... and Pakistan's main strength lies in its bowling

India outclassed Pakistan in batting area............. but in other departments we were better


----------



## indianairforce1

Zaki said:


> True, they had good all-rounders like Kapil Dev but never had a world class *FAST* bowling
> 
> Javagal Sreenath, Prasanat were few good bowlers but not the great bowlers.
> 
> In spin department they were OK



Thats sensible Post ...I agree 100%.....No one after them has shown real zeal ..!!!


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

indianairforce1 said:


> Yaah I agree ...But Enough to Win 2007 WC by defeting Pakitan in Final..!!



You take it wrongly .
I Know India can win from any side, but There is shortage of Classic Bowlers always . Like Shoiab , Amir , Asif , Gul in Pakistan.


----------



## indianairforce1

Zaki said:


> India's main strength lies in its batting....... and Pakistan's main strength lies in its bowling
> 
> India outclassed Pakistan in batting area............. but in other departments we were better



I think Score was 148 with run rate of 7.4...!! Correct me if am Wrong ..!! Pakistan was batting second and India was bowling ..!!!


----------



## MZUBAIR

Can Gayle score 100?


----------



## indianairforce1

WI 5 down for 164 in 19.3 over ...Go India go ..!!!!! Serwan and Bravo gone ..!!


----------



## Hyde

3 wickets down in this over including Gayle

He was in the crease but the bat was in the air


----------



## indianairforce1

MZUBAIR said:


> Can Gayle score 100?



Finger Crossed ..!!


----------



## MZUBAIR

Gayle on strike now. India are having a good last over


----------



## Hyde

170 is the target now 

Well played windies


----------



## SpArK

T-Faz said:


> Yes busy chasing girls, fighting PCB and partying.



But he was already on a one year vacation . Wasnt he?


----------



## MZUBAIR

Gayle run out 98


----------



## Frankenstein

Feel sorry for Chris Gayle


----------



## Evil Flare

First 6 Overs will decide the Match if India will win a Match or not ..........


----------



## S.U.R.B.

6 .....6 ....6 ....6 ....6 ....6 ....6

Chris Gayle

Really enjoyed the way he spanked the bowlers......Immaculate hitting.


----------



## Hyde

India 3/0 after 1.1 overs

The Required Rate is increasing


----------



## HAWK73

Well, 170 shouldn't be sooooooo difficult for team like India who playing more cricket in 1 calendar year.


----------



## Hyde

India 6/0 after 2 overs with the run rate of 3

RRR is 9.11 now


----------



## salman nedian

go Windies go


----------



## HAWK73

Pakistan got 1992 situation now.


----------



## Evil Flare

Murali Vijay Out 


Hahahah


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

India Under Huge Pressure.

1 Down ..

If 2 More Overs Pass with same fashion .. India will Have to Struggle hard


----------



## HAWK73

Pakistani chance are that:
England must defeat Soth Africa. They Done.
England must defeat New Zealand as well. (Tomorrow)
Pakistan must defeat Soth Africa (For me this is most difficult)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAWK73

India is on now back foot.


----------



## Evil Flare

HAWK73 said:


> Pakistani chance are that:
> England must defeat Soth Africa. They Done.
> England must defeat New Zealand as well. (Tomorrow)
> Pakistan must defeat Soth Africa (For me this is most difficult)






You still have Hope ??

Bhai We dont deserve it .... Our Team Sucks .. & Our Players are Monkeys


----------



## Evil Flare

Gambhir Out ?


----------



## HAWK73

Aamir Zia said:


> You still have Hope ??
> 
> Bhai We dont deserve it .... Our Team Sucks .. & Our Players are Monkeys



Bro, totally agreed with you!
Lekin, bhai kia kare phir bhi dil karta hai ke itne boore halat mein koi toh khoshi mile Pakistan ko.


----------



## SpArK

HAWK73 said:


> Well, 170 shouldn't be sooooooo difficult for team like India who playing more cricket in 1 calendar year.



no it wont be.!!!


----------



## HAWK73

Aamir Zia said:


> Gambhir Out ?



Yes, he is gone!


----------



## indianairforce1

History in set repeat from IND-AUS match day before ....!!!


----------



## Hyde

*RRR is above 10 now and that does hurt*


----------



## SpArK

India is going back home from the vacation they had after a busy IPL.


----------



## Hyde

*Is it out?

Sharma gone i think*


----------



## SummerWine

Tough going for Indian team, exposed by short stuff once again by Windies....just like last world cup

Sharma could do it and now YUVI can do it for India....

unfortunately 3rd umpire review cant be called, otherwise yesterday Afridi wouldnt have been out....


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

any links to watch live , plzzz, tired of cricinfo


----------



## UnitedPak

Aamir Zia said:


> You still have Hope ??
> 
> Bhai We dont deserve it .... Our Team Sucks .. & Our Players are Monkeys



As an avid Pak supporter, I have to say the same thing. We dont deserve to win this one. It would be pathetic to get into semi finals after such a lousy performance. I would support a good South Asian team to win this one i.e Sri Lanka

But just for the record, even monkeys wouldnt drop catches like we did.


----------



## U-571

pakistan gone, and now india...........................................................................................


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

UnitedPak said:


> As an avid Pak supporter, I have to say the same thing. We dont deserve to win this one. It would be pathetic to get into semi finals after such a lousy performance. I would support a good South Asian team to win this one i.e Sri Lanka
> 
> But just for the record, even monkeys wouldnt drop catches like we did.



but in last match all the catches were taken and there was bias in Afridi catch , he should have been call back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAWK73

There was a bit drama after Sharma were out. Because he refused to leave the crease and asked for 3rd umpire after umpire already given him OUT. But he still didn`t want to leave the ground 

He is now maybe in trouble by Match Referee.


----------



## HAWK73

India made 17 run in last over.


----------



## ahmed_naj

> there was bias in Afridi catch , he should have been call back.



well, i wouldnt say bias, but yes doubt should have been cleared.


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Raina in action


----------



## HAWK73

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> Raina in action



He is.........


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

HAWK73 said:


> He is.........



Suresh *Raina *in action


----------



## Al-zakir

71/3...............go wi. _cheet _kar dey....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAWK73

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> Suresh *Raina *in action



I thought you said RAIN IN ACTION


----------



## Al-zakir

Any good link


----------



## k_n

100 runs in last 10 overs .. India not winning !

They are too tired after the IPL , BCCI needs to really consider the time of the year it takes place from 2011


----------



## MZUBAIR

Hard to chase
India require another 95 runs with 7 wickets and 51 balls remaining


----------



## MZUBAIR

India require another 90 runs with 6 wickets and 48 balls remaining
Worse cond of India


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

oops Raina out , home ground advantage to West Indies


----------



## mr42O

*every Indian who were jumping yesterday after Pakistan lost and giving typical indian comments. . START INDIAN AIRLINE some one coming home lol*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

Yuvraj Gone ...


India is Out 100&#37;


----------



## MZUBAIR

Hhaahha 5th gone


----------



## shining eyes

> every Indian who were jumping yesterday after Pakistan lost and giving typical indian comments. ._ START INDIAN AIRLINE some one coming home_ lol




_*India 81/5 (12.4/20 ov)

India require another 89 runs with 5 wickets and 44 balls remaining*_
GO WINDIES GO/..........


----------



## Al-zakir

81/5 (12.4/20 ov)..........dieing like birds..


----------



## DesiGuy

This is all because of that stupid, basterd IPL. 

I say Go windies!!


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

mr42O said:


> *every Indian who were jumping yesterday after Pakistan lost and giving typical indian comments. . START INDIAN AIRLINE some one coming home lol*



When ever they make fun of Pakistan its bad luck for them too like last 50 overs world cup in West Indies 

Both teams were out in first stage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

LIVE STREAM BORS. ANY ONE,,


----------



## shining eyes

SOME LAUGHED at my quote yesterday lolxx proving right...
HAM TO DOOBAY HAIN SANAM TUM KO B LAY DOOBAIN GY


----------



## mr42O

Indians were very active here yesterday.... hidding today ? lol take it easy its not first time. But atleast India made to super 8s this time lol


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Well anybody tell me ,Will the Team india return back home before team Pakistan after this very defeat which is so imminent....or they will have to wait and play with Srilanka.

Well if they have to please give them a good match practice because they are the hot favorite asians now.


----------



## HAWK73

shining eyes said:


> _*India 81/5 (12.4/20 ov)
> 
> India require another 89 runs with 5 wickets and 44 balls remaining*_
> GO WINDIES GO/..........



Come on guys.
Its aren't over yet.


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Pathan in action


----------



## MZUBAIR

Pathan showed his presence


----------



## Evil Flare

India require another 74 runs with 5 wickets and 36 balls remaining


----------



## k_n

They are gonna end up in the same position they were against England in another do or die Super 8 encounter last year


----------



## DesiGuy

People don't forget, there is bhajji and khan. They will surely help India win this match!!!!!!!!


----------



## HAWK73

Now they are hitting 4 & 6`s all over.
Wait till its over.


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

India is fighting back


----------



## k_n

No need for me to go and watch the game , im gettin all the updates here


----------



## shining eyes

> LIVE STREAM BORS. ANY ONE,,


CricPk.Com - Live Pakistan's Cricket - Live Cricket Streaming

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAWK73

k_n said:


> No need for me to go and watch the game , im gettin all the updates here



Come on . . . . 
There is still chance.


----------



## DesiGuy

hey, what country these matches r going on?? 

cuz there are some nice white girls.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Dhoni & Pathan hitting hard


----------



## Evil Flare

India require another 61 runs with 5 wickets and 30 balls remaining

---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 PM ----------




DesiGuy said:


> hey, what country these matches r going on??
> 
> cuz there some nice white girls.





Lolz 

West Indies ..

All i see is BLACK HOT CHICKS with some nice buttts


----------



## DesiGuy

Lolz 

West Indies ..

All i see is BLACK HOT CHICKS with some nice buttts [/QUOTE]



nah, maybe you like black and i like whites!!

---------- Post added at 12:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 PM ----------

WI r giving so many widesss!!! why???

---------- Post added at 12:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 PM ----------

r they scared of Indian batsman or what?


----------



## Evil Flare

Yousuf Out


----------



## shining eyes

OUTTTTTTTTTTT INDIA 114\6 now India require another 56 runs with 4 wickets and 27 balls remaining


----------



## DesiGuy

bhajji is next!!!!!!!!!!


Now watch him hitting sixes.


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

gone


----------



## Evil Flare

India require another 56 runs with 4 wickets and 26 balls remaining


Required RR 13.44


----------



## DesiGuy

Bhajji and Khan will make good partnership, in my view.


----------



## Evil Flare

Catched Dropped .. Dhoni Survived


----------



## DesiGuy

THAT WAS CLOSEEEE


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

drop catch


----------



## Evil Flare

DesiGuy said:


> Bhajji and Khan will make good partnership, in my view.




Partnership ?

Is this is a 50 Overs game .

Only few overs are remaining


----------



## DesiGuy

What happens to Sehwag????

where is he??


----------



## Evil Flare

India require another 45 runs with 4 wickets and 18 balls remaining


Required RR 15.60


----------



## SummerWine

definitely aint over yet....even just should have dhoni til the end.....15-20 runs in last over can be made


----------



## DesiGuy

Aamir Zia said:


> Partnership ?
> 
> Is this is a 50 Overs game .
> 
> Only few overs are remaining





I am saying partnership for runs , not for overs. 

u know. 


They both can make a lot of runs, even if there is one ball left.


----------



## k_n

What dissapoints me most is that they are letting West Indies dominate and beat them , it happened last year and it appears to be happening again


----------



## Evil Flare

India require another 32 runs with 4 wickets and 12 balls remaining


----------



## mr42O

Why not Indians and Pakistani team can fly on same flight ? Take PIA to Lahore get welcome there than both can go to India to get welcome in India lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SummerWine

k_n said:


> What dissapoints me most is that they are letting West Indies dominate and beat them , it happened last year and it appears to be happening again



Dont worry dude....its just the format of the game which produces interesting and unpredictable results..


----------



## Choppers

2nd Innings
*IND 138/6 in 18 Overs*
Current Run rate: 7.67| Required Run rate:16.00
To win: IND needs 32 run(s) in 2 over(s)


----------



## mr42O

INDIA CAN STILL WIN. DEPENDS ON THIS OVER

---------- Post added at 07:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:09 PM ----------

and run out. fanito and adios habbibi


----------



## Evil Flare

Dhoni is OUT


WTF


----------



## DesiGuy

what's the latest score???

---------- Post added at 01:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 PM ----------

dhoni goneeeee 


WTF


----------



## Choppers

DHoni OUT ...............


----------



## Evil Flare

No Ball , Wide , Wide , Four

India still IN

---------- Post added at 10:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 PM ----------

Another Wide


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Never make fun of others Bad luck its catchy


----------



## Evil Flare

Another Wide

---------- Post added at 10:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------

Harbhajan Out 


20 of 7 Balls

---------- Post added at 10:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 PM ----------




Gin ka Pakistan said:


> Never make fun of others Bad luck its catchy





Who is Making FUN of who ?

I dont get You

---------- Post added at 10:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 PM ----------

So its Down to Last Over ...

19 Run Required to WIN of the Last Over


----------



## DesiGuy

bhajji is still there.


----------



## Al-zakir

India 151/8 (18.6/20 ov)........


----------



## Evil Flare

18 of 5 balls

---------- Post added at 10:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 PM ----------

2nd Ball Missed

---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 PM ----------

Nehra Out


18 of 3


----------



## mr42O

now go back and play IPL lol maybe that will help


----------



## Evil Flare

17 of 2 Balls

India Lost the Game


----------



## Choppers

INDIA out


----------



## Al-zakir

India 152/9 (19.3/20 ov) oh yeah........smoth,,,


----------



## Evil Flare

W Indies won by 14 Runs


----------



## gurjot

i think today asian domination will be over


----------



## mr42O

indian song to indian team


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

> Who is Making FUN of who ?
> 
> I dont get You



It was for Indian fans


----------



## Al-zakir

Want a be _dada bharat_............cheet ho goya..........


----------



## Mirza Jatt

mr42O said:


> now go back and play IPL lol maybe that will help



get out of the shock man....still lost in that ??? 

certainly they will go back and play Ipl..do they need your permission ?? lol.

BTW where will your team go ??


----------



## Choppers

Now Pakistanis will come out in droves to close this thread.

Enjoy


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Al-zakir said:


> Want a be _dada bharat_............cheet ho goya..........



bangladesh right ??? ......nah ! no comments for u..not worth it..come again kid..play for 50 more year sand then we'll talk..lol


----------



## T-Faz

I liked one of the sings on show. It read:

India hurry up pack your bags, Pakistan will give you a ride home.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

mrwarrior006 said:


> AL-ZAKIR SPECIALLY FOR U------
> 
> i enjoyed a lot just like u did yesterday



And today is me......


----------



## Mohan

Indian Jatt said:


> get out of the shock man....still lost in that ???
> 
> certainly they will go back and play Ipl..do they need your permission ?? lol.
> 
> BTW where will your team go ??



where else... gully cricket

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

Maza aa gaya, Dil Khush Hua.


----------



## Evil Flare

gurjot said:


> i think today asian domination will be over




No We still have Strong Srilanka Left


----------



## Al-zakir

Indian Jatt said:


> bangladesh right ??? ......nah ! no comments for u..not worth it..come again kid..play for 50 more year sand then we'll talk..lol




That cool!!!! but we still kicked bharati out from world cup though......


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Al-zakir said:


> And today is me......



u are never there kid...lol..pakistanis I understand, but chamchas...lol..get otta here...its cricket...


----------



## mr42O

Indian Jatt said:


> get out of the shock man....still lost in that ???
> 
> certainly they will go back and play Ipl..do they need your permission ?? lol.
> 
> BTW where will your team go ??



We will go to England and play England and Australia.

lol i guess u are in shock from first match we knew Pakistan isnt good enough but Indians thought they are champion.

now cry baby..... Pakistan still have chance what about India ? lol.

Spent more money maybe you will make to semis hahaha.


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

gurjot said:


> i think today asian domination will be over



Sri Lanka is still in ?


----------



## Frankenstein

Now we are not alone in this, let listen some rock songs, so we can feel better


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Al-zakir said:


> That cool!!!! but we still kicked bharati out from world cup though......



gosh wake up...where are u staying man ??in dreams ?? lol..its over and teher are teams and some of your favourite teams who lost against you and newer teams..any ways why am I replying to you..lol.


----------



## DesiGuy

No prob. 

india will won World Cup in 2011.


----------



## Evil Flare

T-Faz said:


> I liked one of the sings on show. It read:
> 
> India hurry up pack your bags, Pakistan will give you a ride home.





Yup

I have also seen that on TV ..


----------



## mr42O

Mohan said:


> where else... gully cricket



jal ge barnol lagiyeee hehehe. Btw when isn Indian airline is going to India lol


----------



## Mirza Jatt

T-Faz said:


> Maza aa gaya, Dil Khush Hua.



yar pakistan jeet gaya hota toh tumhe aur maza aat nahi ?? lol..


----------



## MZUBAIR

WI won, India out.

Only one chance for India to come back.
If AUS wins today against SL with a *huge margin.*
If AUS wins against WI with a *huge margin.*
If India wins against SL with a *huge margin.*

Then India might have a chance, else AirIndia is ready to take them back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy

I Advice both India and Pakistan to play against each other and practice for World Cup.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marxist

great sri c*nts selection policy,great captaincy ,extremely gud bowling,out standing fielding,extra ordinary batting...great body language and still India out of world cup,


----------



## mr42O

JUST GO BACK TO IPL ONLY PLACE INDIANS CAN DO SOME THING.

Indians could not even win in there champions league with 2 more teams than any other team. hahah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAWK73

Dhoni & Co

Dhool Gai.


----------



## Al-zakir

Indian Jatt said:


> kahan gaye Bangladeshi jo kal bahut khush ho rahe the India ki haar par...??



Aur ajj bhi. Ho goya na cheet.........


----------



## Mirza Jatt

mr42O said:


> jal ge barnol lagiyeee hehehe. Btw when isn Indian airline is going to India lol



lagta hai tumne pehle hi laga lee hai...kyunki tumhari pehle hi jal gayi thi..ooops


----------



## mr42O

to indian.... i know how you can win world cup...

make a bollywood movie about world cup were india just smash every one lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Al-zakir said:


> Aur ajj bhi. Ho goya na cheet.........



ha ha ...kid listen to me atleast once yar....dont interrupt when elders are talking...go play with afghanistan and learn some cricket first..then hopefully you'll have your own team to support...lol..


----------



## Al-zakir

So bharat officially out of tournament of what....


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

No team is out , yet


----------



## DesiGuy

When is next IPL??? 

I will watch it.


----------



## Raghu

These Aholes should only play IPL matches .

Big international tournaments are beyond their level.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAWK73

I can understand about Pakistan Cricket Team that:
Poor Team
Less Cricket
No Home Series
Only play away even Home-Series
PCB is in news all the time
All in all Pakistani have LESS cricket & more News.

But India. . . 
As most cricket playing nation a 1 calendar year are almost OUT from T20 World Cup

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DesiGuy

So it's all but over for India. If Sri Lanka win the next match, India will be out even before they go into their last game. If Australia win, India will stay alive, but will have to beat Sri Lanka on Tuesday and then hope that Australia beat West Indies, and also hope that their run-rate is ahead of WI's. And West Indies, by the way, will be playing the second game. So it's all stacked up against them. West Indies, though, have given themselves a great chance if they beat Australia on Tuesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mirza Jatt

HAWK73 said:


> Dhoni & Co
> 
> Dhool Gai.



yes dhool gayi just like any other loss,whats so surprising ?? every team loses..dont they ??


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Al-zakir said:


> So bharat officially out of tournament of what....



yes bharat is officially out after playing in the *super 8*...

BTW super eight is played when a team wins their initial matches ..I hope you know that..


----------



## HAWK73

Aamir Zia said:


> Yup
> 
> I have also seen that on TV ..



Me too saw this one.


----------



## DesiGuy

HAWK73 said:


> I can understand about Pakistan Cricket Team that:
> Poor Team
> Less Cricket
> No Home Series
> Only play away even Home-Series
> PCB is in news all the time
> All in all Pakistani have LESS cricket & more News.
> 
> But India. . .
> As most cricket playing nation a 1 calendar year are almost OUT from T20 World Cup






1000% agree with you.


----------



## SMC

India is pretty much out since their NRR is very low. For them to go through one of Australia or SL must not go through and the NRR of these two teams is very good. 

I'd say there's a much greater chance of Pakistan going through since NRR doesn't come into play if they beat SA and Eng beat NZ. 

India has to beat Sri Lanka, then hope Australia beat Sri Lanka and West Indies. Then the margins of defeat have to be pretty good too. 

i.e. Pakistan has to hope for one less game to go their way and don't have to worry about NRR. Though I don't see Pakistan beating South Africa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

Mubarak ho, aaj uppar wale ne meri tamanna ko pura kar diya.


----------



## WAQAS119

j asi nai jittay tay jitna india ne v nai.....hehe

Where are those indians who were laughing yesterday..


----------



## DesiGuy

India do NOT deserve to win this cup. 

They should go back and play their IPL.


----------



## S.U.R.B.

DesiGuy said:


> I Advice both India and Pakistan to play against each other and practice for World Cup.



Well although it looks unrealistic...but what if despite of all these Ifs and Buts we get Pakistan and India again in the final facing each other.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

HAWK73 said:


> I can understand about Pakistan Cricket Team that:
> Poor Team
> Less Cricket
> No Home Series
> Only play away even Home-Series
> PCB is in news all the time
> All in all Pakistani have LESS cricket & more News.
> 
> But India. . .
> As most cricket playing nation a 1 calendar year are almost OUT from T20 World Cup



hawk I have been reading your post for quite som time..you keep on repeating India is playing more cricket than Pakistan...why do you play less cricket?? because of your internal problems?? sorry to say but thats PCB problem and bringing that evrytim is not correct...afrid wasnt out but he was given out wrongly, but will that be counted ?? no so what happens has to be taken in the spirit of the game...if Pakistan plays less cricket they should play more and if they cant play more cricket trhen tthey should simply nit go for the big tournamnts..


----------



## HAWK73

Indian Jatt said:


> yes dhool gayi just like any other loss,whats so surprising ?? every team loses..dont they ??



Mind you there is lots lots of surprise for India.
What they got from IPL, Domestic Season & Internation Tour ?
I mean your team playing much more cricket than any others.

I am watching now "Aaj Takk" there too they said the same buddy.


----------



## mr42O

Indian Jatt said:


> yes bharat is officially out after playing in the *super 8*...
> 
> BTW super eight is played when a team wins their initial matches ..I hope you know that..



haha Indian Jatt on fire lol..... Get angry on India who are useless. 2 T20s and Champion trophy....


----------



## leonblack08

Another Asian team out......I hope Sri Lanka keep the hope alive.

Off topic,but on the bright side:

Chelsea are the champs,more importantly *Man Utd could not win the trophy*...yaaahooooo...


----------



## WAQAS119

india's run rate is too low.. no chance for getting through


----------



## k_n

Listen guys .


Indians never had a strong bowling contingent . Nehra goes for too many even though he picks a few scalps and bet me , Zaheer is nursing an injury but they didnt want to rule him out to save face after what happened to Praveen Kumar . You see Praveen only bowled 1 over agains SA and the next day news arrived 

Spinners are part time except Bhajji . We needed speacialists . Many Pakistanis claiming Indians were sure of their side winning the WC . Well , many Indians are very well aware that their bowling is marginal at worst and average at best . We had the same problem in Champions Trophy last year and the drought of quality bowlers continues to afflict us . 

Besides , I seriously believe Dhoni has favourites . What was the logic behind picking Jadeja for this game when he knew that we were 1 bowler short against Aussies and he went for some nice hammering .
Rejecting Piyush Chawla after 1 bad spell and c'mmon Yadav or Vinay needed to be given a chance against either the aussies or today on this pace friendly track .

So Indians need to come back , take good rest , nurse their injuries and work on their fitness . Besides , new quickies must be given a chance to perform which they will sure get in Zimbabwe .


----------



## Hyde

Tournament's Hot Favourite team is the first one to exit the World Cup


----------



## Mirza Jatt

WAQAS119 said:


> j asi nai jittay tay jitna india ne v nai.....hehe



bauht badiya yar..ae gal sahi aa teri..je India nai jitti tay jetna Pakistan ne vi nai si...he he 




> Where are those indians who were laughing yesterday..



I am the one who was laughing yesterday....you know very well why..because you people started it..say what you wanna say...


----------



## DesiGuy

Aussies should win the Cup. 

They deserve it.


----------



## Raghu

HAWK73 said:


> I can understand about Pakistan Cricket Team that:
> Poor Team
> Less Cricket
> No Home Series
> Only play away even Home-Series
> PCB is in news all the time
> All in all Pakistani have LESS cricket & more News.
> 
> But India. . .
> As most cricket playing nation a 1 calendar year are almost OUT from T20 World Cup



Its the case of other extreme ...too much of cricket.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

mr42O said:


> haha Indian Jatt on fire lol..... Get angry on India who are useless. 2 T20s and Champion trophy....



i am not angry onmy team..they are human being and if they lost I take that in the spirit of the game...if not now they will win again..
'
I am just amazed and shocked on the commenst of some senseless poepl who rejoice more on anotherteams loss and starts insulting it before seeing where they stand...yar agar tumhari team jit gayi toh khushi manao..dusro ki burai kyun karte ho...


----------



## mr42O

Indian Jatt said:


> bauht badiya yar..ae gal sahi aa teri..je India nai jitti tay jetna Pakistan ne vi nai si...he he
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am the one who was laughing yesterday....you know very well why..because you people started it..say what you wanna say...



lol read what u are saying m8. We started against India after Pakistan loose. hmmmm wake up India is out 

Go more IPL - Indian Pata League


----------



## HAWK73

Indian Jatt said:


> hawk I have been reading your post for quite som time..you keep on repeating India is playing more cricket than Pakistan...why do you play less cricket?? because of your internal problems?? sorry to say but thats PCB problem and bringing that evrytim is not correct...afrid wasnt out but he was given out wrongly, but will that be counted ?? no so what happens has to be taken in the spirit of the game...if Pakistan plays less cricket they should play more and if they cant play more cricket trhen tthey should simply nit go for the big tournamnts..



*Firstly, please DONOT take it as serious or personaly.

2ndly, Why I am repeating it again -n- again about India playing MORE cricket than Pakistan. (The reason I wrote for it was that India should have dome much better).

No, Pakistan have NO chance to play more cricket. You better know the reason. I wonder why you asking me about it, even you knew and know about that.

Lastly, regarding Pakistani team perfomance in this current tournament is very poor than last year. India played better than Pakistan even India too lost its earlier 2 matches in Super 8.

So, please DO NOT take it serious or personal. After all its discussion what we have to share with.*


----------



## Choppers

Seems like IPL benefited all other teams except INDIA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

WAQAS119 said:


> india's run rate is too low.. no chance for getting through



Good enough for me........


----------



## mr42O

Indian Jatt said:


> i am not angry onmy team..they are human being and if they lost I take that in the spirit of the game...if not now they will win again..
> '
> I am just amazed and shocked on the commenst of some senseless poepl who rejoice more on anotherteams loss and starts insulting it before seeing where they stand...yar agar tumhari team jit gayi toh khushi manao..dusro ki burai kyun karte ho...



befor u get amazed and shocked plz read ur own comments from yesterday. We told you take it easy India will loose. but some one never learn


----------



## WAQAS119

Indian Jatt said:


> bauht badiya yar..ae gal sahi aa teri..je India nai jitti tay jetna Pakistan ne vi nai si...he he



you know brother hood...... lol 



> I am the one who was laughing yesterday....you know very well why..because you people started it..say what you wanna say...



nops i didn't started that....


----------



## HAWK73

DesiGuy said:


> Aussies should win the Cup.
> 
> They deserve it.



Oh. NO, NO, NO
Not Aussies all the time.

Its England who deserve it. Because they playing superb in this T20 World Cup.


----------



## leonblack08

k_n said:


> Besides , I seriously believe Dhoni has favourites . *What was the logic behind picking Jadeja* for this game when he knew that we were 1 bowler short against Aussies and he went for some nice hammering .
> Rejecting Piyush Chawla after 1 bad spell and c'mmon Yadav or Vinay needed to be given a chance against either the aussies or today on this pace friendly track .



I agree on that..that boy performed horribly against Aussies,yet was given a chance.And to day too he dropped catch and also bowled too ordinary.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

HAWK73 said:


> Mind you there is lots lots of surprise for India.
> What they got from IPL, Domestic Season & Internation Tour ?
> I mean your team playing much more cricket than any others.
> 
> I am watching now "Aaj Takk" there too they said the same buddy.



stop worrying about indian team buddy....forget about what they got from IPl.....is that what you are thinking ?? may be India team did not get any benefit from Ipl..what bnfit did the teams who did not play IPl get ?? no difference right ??


----------



## Raghu

Al-zakir said:


> Good enough for me........



We talking about *chance of getting through *the super 8s ,...not u.


----------



## HAWK73

Al-zakir said:


> Good enough for me........



They are now washed out.


----------



## gowthamraj

WAQAS119 said:


> j asi nai jittay tay jitna india ne v nai.....hehe
> 
> Where are those indians who were laughing yesterday..


now we are busy in laughing at jadaja. . This is the love of Indian team on Pakistan


----------



## Mirza Jatt

mr42O said:


> befor u get amazed and shocked plz read ur own comments from yesterday. We told you take it easy India will loose. but some one never learn



i am not shocked buddy..undrstan it..that was said fo th peopl who said about India..dont blive me?? then go please read my posts again since you read my other posts...lol.

yes many peopljust dont learn ryt ?? and they never ever learn..


----------



## DesiGuy

HAWK73 said:


> Oh. NO, NO, NO
> Not Aussies all the time.
> 
> Its England who deserve it. Because they playing superb in this T20 World Cup.








Aussies deserves to win. 

So what, if England won few matches. 

Aussies is kinda team who knows how to keep their record .


----------



## Choppers

Good for me that India Lost.I can focus on my studies now.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

WAQAS119 said:


> you know brother hood...... lol



brother for brothers only ...



> nops i didn't started that....



good to know that..then it was not for you buddy...


----------



## HAWK73

Indian Jatt said:


> stop worrying about indian team buddy....forget about what they got from IPl.....is that what you are thinking ?? may be India team did not get any benefit from Ipl..what bnfit did the teams who did not play IPl get ?? no difference right ??



No, you are totally misunderstood me and keep it further.
Jatt, try to understand. That what is a difference between a team that getting more possibility to prove their weakness & bad performances. But even they are getting all the opportunities via playing more cricket and getting more chances. But still failed to perform well enough in important tournaments.

Try to understand, please or maybe because of my poor English you just cannot read or understand my point?

---------- Post added at 07:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 PM ----------

India is still NOT out from the tournament.


----------



## Kinetic

Hum loog... India and Pakistan... eek saath ghar jayenge...

India even lost to WI!!! No need to play third match... comeback.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

mr42O said:


> lol read what u are saying m8. We started against India after Pakistan loose. hmmmm wake up India is out
> 
> Go more IPL - Indian Pata League



dude i never started againsta Pakistan even when paksiatn lost and India won its initial matches....thats not me..

If you did not start against India..then its not for you but for those who started bashing India..

thanks for telling that India is ouit just like your own country..


----------



## HAWK73

Choppers said:


> Good for me that India Lost.I can focus on my studies now.



There is still chance for India.
They have to perfom well against Sri Lanka.
Murli is already gone home.


----------



## prtikul

Chelsea wins EPL yahoooooo!!!!!!

It was expected from Indian cricket team.My point is that in ODI'S and in t20 our bowling is too weak to contain even ordinary batting attack.How can every time we expect batman will do a job .I know young Indian batsman are very weak against short stuff but at least they can be force in flat Indian pitches.But what about our hopeless bowling attack? County of 1 billion even cant even produce single quality fast bowler? I think India have good chance in 2011 WC only if we get 2 new good fast bowlers until then we will struggle to defend even scores over 400.

In test matches (which I find ultimate game) India still get good quality batman if youngsters start doing hard work and give importance to technique rather than slogging like in IPL.

Pakistan have fairly good bowling attack but they need to consistent in test matches plus need to improve their catching and need to find quality batsman who have proper technique . I would be more than happy if they put put fight to Assies in incoming 2 match test series and salvage a draw.

Good luck to both India and Pakistan. I hope India soon find bowler like Wasim Akram and Pakistan can find batsman like Sachin.

Cheers!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy

HAWK73 said:


> There is still chance for India.
> They have to perfom well against Sri Lanka.
> Murli is already gone home.





No, there is no chance. 

They should go back to India. 

They do not deserve to play even third match. 

India, booooooooooooooooo


They should play their IPL.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

HAWK73 said:


> No, you are totally misunderstood me and keep it further.
> Jatt, try to understand. That what is a difference between a team that getting more possibility to prove their weakness & bad performances. But even they are getting all the opportunities via playing more cricket and getting more chances. But still failed to perform well enough in important tournaments.
> 
> Try to understand, please or maybe because of my poor English you just cannot read or understand my point?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 PM ----------
> 
> India is still NOT out from the tournament.




I understand buddy..infact you are one of the very few who actually are worth having a debate with...others just start India pakistan bashing...I try to be tit for tat..good for good and bad for bad...sorry if i hurt you...BTW Pakistan have chances well ,but honestly speaking,both India and Pakistan are out of the game now..


----------



## blackwater 007

Mubarca, we lost... Hi PAK team, pls wait we are also coming in same flight. Can we borrow Wasim Akram to train our bowlers?? our bowlers seems to forgot how to bowl.


----------



## HAWK73

Indian Jatt said:


> I understand buddy..infact you are one of the very few who actually are worth having a debate with...others just start India pakistan bashing...I try to be tit for tat..good for good and bad for bad...sorry if i hurt you...BTW Pakistan have chances well ,but honestly speaking,both India and Pakistan are out of the game now..



No you NEVER hurt me neither I feel that.
I am agree with your last line.
But maybe, maybe Pakistan or India can be in semies


----------



## DesiGuy

Australia vs Sri lanka match stared!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

---------- Post added at 02:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 PM ----------

Who will win??? 

whoever won this match, will win cup for 20/20

---------- Post added at 02:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:02 PM ----------

Aus batting. 


India and Pakistan both should watch this match and learn how to play cricket.


----------



## WAQAS119

cheers buddy cheers, if Pakistan and India are out so what!!!!
They have won one world cup each,,, let others take it this time.


----------



## HAWK73

blackwater 007 said:


> Mubarca, we lost... Hi PAK team, pls wait we are also coming in same flight. Can we borrow Wasim Akram to train our bowlers?? our bowlers seems to forgot how to bowl.



Do you know what?
Its amazing for me to get know that Wasim Akram have more loving fan in India than Pakistan

I saw it at some different sites on Internet that ho much people in India like him. 

Maybe therefore he is in pr today in India or don`t know what he doing there?


----------



## DesiGuy

WAQAS119 said:


> cheers buddy cheers, if Pakistan and India is out so what!!!!
> They have won one world cup each,,, let others take it this time.








They both won one time. lol

---------- Post added at 02:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 PM ----------

Aus 2 runs and 1 out.


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

What about Next Match ?

I always Support SL after PAK.

If Pakistan Can't win ... SL Should Be..

Best of Luck SL..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Australia has to beat Sri Lanka with a big margin for India to stay


----------



## HAWK73

Its only Bhaji who is star in India`s all 2 match in Super 8.


----------



## DesiGuy

Bas_tum_Pak said:


> What about Next Match ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan v South Africa on may 10.


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Australia 4/1 (1.1/20 ov)


----------



## DesiGuy

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> Australia has to beat Sri Lanka with a big margin for India to stay





India is out man. accept it. 

i know your love for India, but accept that India is out from 20/20.


----------



## WAQAS119

Aussies should not win this world cup. they are already holding Champions trophy and ODI world cup.


----------



## HAWK73

DesiGuy said:


> Bas_tum_Pak said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about Next Match ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan v South Africa on may 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot even say 50 50 for this match.
> Because South Africa looking favorite for it.
> But if Razaq, Afridi, and especially Akmal Brothers came back in action. Then may be . . . .
Click to expand...


----------



## DesiGuy

WAQAS119 said:


> Aussies should not win this world cup. they are already holding Champions trophy and ODI world cup.






boooooooooooooooooo

Is that why you don't want aus to win??? 



GO aussies!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DesiGuy

HAWK73 said:


> DesiGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot even say 50 50 for this match.
> Because South Africa looking favorite for it.
> But if Razaq, Afridi, and especially Akmal Brothers came back in action. Then may be . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa lost many matches.
> 
> They r not in good form.
> 
> So there are chances, that Pakistan can beat South Africa.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Australia 15/1 (1.4/20 ov) they are now in second gear, speeding up


----------



## HAWK73

DesiGuy said:


> boooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Is that why you don't want aus to win???
> 
> 
> 
> GO aussies!!!!!!!!!!



Wondering, why an desi guy is so worry for aussies?
Come on support asians.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

mr42O said:


> lol i guess u are in shock from first match we knew Pakistan isnt good enough but Indians thought they are champion.



leave it on Indians what the think..why are you worried about them..think about your own team..



> now cry baby..... Pakistan still have chance what about India ? lol.



please get yourself updated and then come to debate...i thought I was talking to a grown up man..



> Spent more money maybe you will make to semis hahaha.



okeyh !! now I get it..what makes you think more about Indian..lol..I should have guessed..


----------



## WAQAS119

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> Australia 4/1 (1.1/20 ov)



 They should not win ( i am so desperate..lol)


----------



## DesiGuy

HAWK73 said:


> Wondering, why an desi guy is so worry for aussies?
> Come on support asians.




I support them, because they deserve to win. Don't you agree?? 


I don't want teams like ind or Pakistan to win cup. nah man, never. 


Only strong team should win.


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Australia looks good now


----------



## Mirza Jatt

HAWK73 said:


> Do you know what?
> Its amazing for me to get know that *Wasim Akram have more loving fan in India* than Pakistan
> 
> I saw it at some different sites on Internet that ho much people in India like him.
> 
> Maybe therefore he is in pr today in India or don`t know what he doing there?



he is still my favourirte bowler..dont say anything bad about him..


----------



## DesiGuy

20 runs in 2 over. Now that's how you play cricket.


----------



## HAWK73

Indian Jatt said:


> leave it on Indians what the think..why are you worried about them..think about your own team..
> 
> 
> 
> please get yourself updated and then come to debate...i thought I was talking to a grown up man..
> 
> 
> 
> okeyh !! now I get it..what makes you think more about Indian..lol..I should have guessed..



Sardar Jee,

Its okay.
We both Pakistan`s & India`s fate is on other matches.


----------



## Cricketer

Have a look at the indian squad for Zimbabwe's tour!!!:

Suresh Raina (capt), Virat Kohli (v-c), Murali Vijay, Dinesh Karthik (wk), Rohit Sharma, Yusuf Pathan, Ravindra Jadeja, R Ashwin, Umesh Yadav, Vinay Kumar, Ashok Dinda, Pankaj Singh, Amit Mishra, Pragyan Ojha, Naman Ojha. 


Isn't that an insult for zimbabwe?


----------



## DesiGuy

Haddin Out!!!!!!!! 20/2


----------



## WAQAS119

DesiGuy said:


> I support them, because they deserve to win. Don't you agree??
> 
> 
> I don't want teams like ind or Pakistan to win cup. nah man, never.
> 
> 
> Only strong team should win.



Aussies are strong,,,,lol they lost to Zimbabve..

and if they loose today's match then they will not remain strong...isn't it??
then who will u support? It should be Srilanka i guess


----------



## Mirza Jatt

HAWK73 said:


> Sardar Jee,
> 
> Its okay.
> We both Pakistan`s & India`s fate is on other matches.



true..  kya din aa gaye hain..lol..


----------



## DesiGuy

Cricketer said:


> Have a look at the indian squad for Zimbabwe's tour!!!:
> 
> Suresh Raina (capt), Virat Kohli (v-c), Murali Vijay, Dinesh Karthik (wk), Rohit Sharma, Yusuf Pathan, Ravindra Jadeja, R Ashwin, Umesh Yadav, Vinay Kumar, Ashok Dinda, Pankaj Singh, Amit Mishra, Pragyan Ojha, Naman Ojha.
> 
> 
> *Isn't that an insult for zimbabwe?*






 Oh man. absolutely right.


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Australia 21/2 (3.0/20 ov) Sri Lanka is back after a short fire work by Assues


----------



## blackwater 007

HAWK73 said:


> Do you know what?
> Its amazing for me to get know that Wasim Akram have more loving fan in India than Pakistan
> 
> I saw it at some different sites on Internet that ho much people in India like him.
> 
> Maybe therefore he is in pr today in India or don`t know what he doing there?



Brother the truth is that India has never produced good fast bowlers till now.We Indians still admires Pakistan fast bowlers tillll now.

My favourite is Wasim Akram. Never seen bowler like him. He can never been born again.There can be one and only one Wasim Akam on this earth.


----------



## DesiGuy

WAQAS119 said:


> Aussies are strong,,,,lol they lost to Zimbabve..
> 
> and if they loose today's match then they will not remain strong...isn't it??
> then who will u support? It should be Srilanka i guess





That was warm-up match UNLIKE today ind vs WI match. 

well, if they lost this match, than still they are in good position than both India and Pakistan. 

which means Aus is a Strong team!!!


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Cricketer said:


> Have a look at the indian squad for Zimbabwe's tour!!!:
> 
> Suresh Raina (capt), Virat Kohli (v-c), Murali Vijay, Dinesh Karthik (wk), Rohit Sharma, Yusuf Pathan, Ravindra Jadeja, R Ashwin, Umesh Yadav, Vinay Kumar, Ashok Dinda, Pankaj Singh, Amit Mishra, Pragyan Ojha, Naman Ojha.
> 
> 
> Isn't that an insult for zimbabwe?




that was bound to happen...new faces getting chances..I am happy about that...this Umesh yadav actually made it really fast to the Indian team ..int it ?? good though..talented..


----------



## Patriot

Australia deserves to win unlike our mentally retarded team.


----------



## WAQAS119

HAWK73 said:


> DesiGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot even say 50 50 for this match.
> Because South Africa looking favorite for it.
> But if Razaq, Afridi, and especially Akmal Brothers came back in action. Then may be . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> expecting bombardment of bouncers from B2 bomber by Proteas pacers...
Click to expand...


----------



## blackwater 007

Patriot said:


> Australia deserves to win unlike our mentally retarded team.



Our team also mentally and physically retarded...


----------



## Frankenstein

*CUP SHOULD BE IN SOUTH ASIA, FIRST INDIA THEN PAKISTAN AND NOW ITS SRILANKA'S DUTY, KEEP IT IN THE LOOP *


----------



## WAQAS119

DesiGuy said:


> That was warm-up match UNLIKE today ind vs WI match.
> 
> well, if they lost this match, than still they are in good position than both India and Pakistan.
> 
> which means Aus is a Strong team!!!



if Srilanka wins today shouldn't Srilanka be called stronger.

And if ur theory of stronger winning the cup is applied then it should be srilanka.....


----------



## DesiGuy

aus 30/3 

what flight r they taking? (Indian team).


----------



## SMC

David Hussey gone, will see India being eliminated today?


----------



## Frankenstein

*30-4*, _*SIRLANKA ON FIRE*_


----------



## HAWK73

Indian Jatt said:


> he is still my favourirte bowler..dont say anything bad about him..



He is my favorite too after Rameez Raja.
We will never have one more Wasim Akram in Pakistani team.
Because nobody can take place of Wasim Akram The Great.

(I saw his program in SKY UK "ESPN SPORTS" channel) Even there I saw so many English supporter for him those was crazy fan of Wasim Akram.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cricketer

blackwater 007 said:


> Brother the truth is that India has never produced good fast bowlers till now.We Indians still admires Pakistan fast bowlers tillll now.
> 
> My favourite is Wasim Akram. Never seen bowler like him. He can never been born again.There can be one and only one Wasim Akam on this earth.


Wasim Akram always supported India over Afganisthan,South Africa,Australia and West indies as i saw on cricket crazy on star cricket and espn...
btw do u have cricket crazy streaming in pakistan??


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Australia 30/4 (4.4/20 ov) , Wow


----------



## shining eyes

_*LOLXXX 30\4 in 4.4 overs AUS*_


----------



## DesiGuy

WAQAS119 said:


> if Srilanka wins today shouldn't Srilanka be called stronger.
> 
> And if ur theory of stronger winning the cup is applied then it should be srilanka.....





Why not?? 

that's why i said only strong team should win. 


I never said, that whoever wins this match, will win cup. 

But Ind or Pakistan do not deserve to win. 

So my theory remain theory.


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Wasim Akram a hero made zero by our big city press and India made him hero again.

Well 1999 world final was a let down from him but our nation made him zero like we do with all our heroes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

Aur kich nahi par India or Pakistan kay haarnay say dono mulk kay loog kuch kareeb hotay huay nazar aa rahay hainn..... that is really good. 

peace peace and peace.


----------



## blackwater 007

Cricketer said:


> Wasim Akram always supported India over Afganisthan,South Africa,Australia and West indies as i saw on cricket crazy on star cricket and espn...
> btw do u have cricket crazy streaming in pakistan??



Well Iam an indian first, despite of that I respect Pakistan fast bowlers especially Wasim Akram...


----------



## DesiGuy

Aus is loosing on purpose??? maybe, who knows???? lol


----------



## U-571




----------



## blackwater 007

WAQAS119 said:


> Aur kich nahi par India or Pakistan kay haarnay say dono mulk kay loog kuch kareeb hotay huay nazar aa rahay hainn..... that is really good.
> 
> peace peace and peace.



You are right brother. For the first tiem i feel love for our Pak brothers....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cricketer

HAWK73 said:


> He is my favorite too after Rameez Raja.
> We will never have one more Wasim Akram in Pakistani team.
> Because nobody can take place of Wasim Akram The Great.
> 
> (I saw his program in SKY UK "ESPN SPORTS" channel) Even there I saw so many English supporter for him those was crazy fan of Wasim Akram.



Agree Pakistan has produced good bowlers..Wasim Akram,Waqar younis,Saqlain mushtaq...

But India has produced many of the greatest batsmen cricket has ever seen...

SACHIN TENDULKAR!!!! ( Does he need any description?)
The greatest batsmen ever made! 1st man to score 200 in ODI'S!
What's special is that he dedicates all his records to the people of India,that can be seen every time after the matches....

Rahul Dravid(The wall!!)

Kapil Dev (Best All rounder ever produced)

Sunil Gavaskar(Next to Sachin)

Sourav Ganguly(The DADA!)

Virender Sehwag (Diwali bombs??)

Mahendra Singh Dhoni(Mr.Cool) (55 average in ODI's! )


----------



## WAQAS119

India Pakistan dossti......

Evidence.


----------



## Cricketer

WAQAS119 said:


> India Pakistan dossti......
> 
> Evidence.


He was a judge in an indian show if i am right?


----------



## blackwater 007

WAQAS119 said:


> India Pakistan dossti......
> 
> Evidence.



Don't tel me they r getting married. Well i dont mind, I respect Wasim Akram. He is far far far better than shoaib malik...


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Abdul Qadir is in Australia teaching youth there.
Akram is in India teaching left arms there.
Mushi is in UK teaching spin 

only Waqar and Aqib Javed are teaching youth in Pakistan.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> *Wasim Akram a hero made zero by our big city press *and India made him hero again.
> 
> Well 1999 world final was a let down from him but our nation made him zero like we do with all our heroes



I really dont know what happened with him in your country, but let me tell you if he was ever insulted then they really dont know the worth of a gem...a bowler like him will never be born again in this world....they should feel lucky to have seen him play...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy

Wasim Akram, is he still alive?? 

I am sorry, but just wanna know.


----------



## WAQAS119

blackwater 007 said:


> You are right brother. For the first tiem i feel love for our Pak brothers....



cricket always bring us together... remember 2004 when India visited Pakistan and after that our friendship got hoter but i don't know who are those people which do not want peace in this region...

May be west don't like us to be friends as it goes against them.. BTW don't think that Kasab was Pakistani and Pakistan should be blame because he may be agent of any other party,, and you know brainwashing is so easy in our countries due to illiteracy....


----------



## HAWK73

*Photo of Wasim Akram, Kolkata Knight Riders bowling coach, with guest during IPL Nights after party at Sonar Bangla Hotel on March 14, 2010 in Kolkata, India.*


----------



## blackwater 007

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> Abdul Qadir is in Australia teaching youth there.
> Akram is in India teaching left arms there.
> Mushi is in UK teaching spin
> 
> only Waqar and Aqib Javed are teaching youth in Pakistan.



He is not officially helping Indian team. Only he was tech advisor in kolkota night riders. If, he taught Indian national team, we would have won world cup. such a gem he is..


----------



## DesiGuy

WAQAS119 said:


> cricket always bring us together... remember 2004 when India visited Pakistan and after that our friendship got hoter but i don't know who are those people which do not want peace in this region...
> 
> May be west don't like us to be friends as it goes against them.. BTW don't think that Kasab was Pakistani and Pakistan should be blame because he may be agent of any other party,, and you know brainwashing is so easy in our countries due to illiteracy....






lol, kasab was Pakistanis. 


But we have other thread for him.


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

blackwater 007 said:


> He is not officially helping Indian team. Only he was tech advisor in kolkota night riders. If, he taught Indian national team, we would have won world cup. such a gem he is..



Irfan is Akram's student


----------



## blackwater 007

WAQAS119 said:


> cricket always bring us together... remember 2004 when India visited Pakistan and after that our friendship got hoter but i don't know who are those people which do not want peace in this region...
> 
> May be west don't like us to be friends as it goes against them.. BTW don't think that Kasab was Pakistani and Pakistan should be blame because he may be agent of any other party,, and you know brainwashing is so easy in our countries due to illiteracy....



Don't take advantage of our love


----------



## T-Faz

Yes Hostralia is losing, I am very happy indeed.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Cricketer said:


> Agree Pakistan has produced good bowlers..Wasim Akram,Waqar younis,Saqlain mushtaq...
> 
> But India has produced many of the greatest batsmen cricket has ever seen...
> 
> SACHIN TENDULKAR!!!! ( Does he need any description?)
> The greatest batsmen ever made! 1st man to score 200 in ODI'S!
> What's special is that he dedicates all his records to the people of India,that can be seen every time after the matches....
> 
> Rahul Dravid(The wall!!)
> 
> Kapil Dev (Best All rounder ever produced)
> 
> Sunil Gavaskar(Next to Sachin)
> 
> Sourav Ganguly(The DADA!)
> 
> Virender Sehwag (Diwali bombs??)
> 
> Mahendra Singh Dhoni(Mr.Cool) (55 average in ODI's! )



why dhoni ?? I mean he has the potential but not yet in that postionthat could be listed with them..then i think you should have also mentioned yuvraj ...wat say ??


----------



## HAWK73

Sorry, folks it is a bit off-topic about Wasim Akram.
But just little glum of him.


----------



## blackwater 007

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> Irfan is Akram's student



True. but he is out of action for some time. Akram needs to refurbish his skills again..


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Australia 60/4 (9.0/20 ov) a come back is on they way


----------



## HAWK73

I am a fan of Sehwag & Youvraj & Bhaji as well.


----------



## Cricketer

Indian Jatt said:


> why dhoni ?? I mean he has the potential but not yet in that postionthat could be listed with them..then i think you should have also mentioned yuvraj ...wat say ??


Yuvraj has played over 150 odi's but he doesn't have an average like DHONI!! yuvraj has it in 35+<40 but dhoni has it 55+


----------



## DesiGuy

T-Faz said:


> Yes Hostralia is losing, I am very happy indeed.





HEY, it not hostralia, it's "Australia". 

They are still doing good after loosing quick wickets.

60/4


----------



## WAQAS119

DesiGuy said:


> lol, kasab was Pakistanis.
> 
> 
> But we have other thread for him.



i didn't said that Kasab was not Pakistani but brainwashed.


----------



## DesiGuy

My favorite is only and only "Sehwag". 

Hit or get out. that's what i love about him.


----------



## Cricketer

West indies will win this year's world cup!!!


----------



## blackwater 007

Cricketer said:


> Yuvraj has played over 150 odi's but he doesn't have an average like DHONI!! yuvraj has it in 35+<40 but dhoni has it 55+



wats the use of average where his captainacy help us to out of world cup. who told him to bowl first again and again after wining toss. when he knew we cant chase.???


----------



## DesiGuy

WAQAS119 said:


> i didn't said that Kasab was not Pakistani but brainwashed.





oh. 


i don' t why people get brainwashed so easily. it's sad.


----------



## WAQAS119

blackwater 007 said:


> Don't take advantage of our love




wait wait you are getting me wrong..

i didn't said that Kasab was not Pakistani but brainwashed.

BTW here only cricket.... forget everything else


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Cricketer said:


> Yuvraj has played over 150 odi's but he doesn't have an average like DHONI!! yuvraj has it in 35+<40 but dhoni has it 55+



dude..he is a match winner...remmberth noof matches he has won for India..and how did you forget the 6 sixes ??


----------



## blackwater 007

Indian Jatt said:


> dude..he is a match winner...remmberth noof matches he has won for India..and how did you forget the 6 sixes ??



taatee short go gaye sale yuvi ke. He needs break.


ausi 67/5


----------



## prtikul

DesiGuy said:


> I support them, because they deserve to win. Don't you agree??
> 
> 
> I don't want teams like ind or Pakistan to win cup. nah man, never.
> 
> 
> Only strong team should win.



From when you have been supporting Aussie cricket team? No offense but I find them most arrogant,needless tendency for sledging and cheap mentality to win at any cost.I know they are best in every department and deserves to to win at most of the time but its get boring for neutrals to watch them winning each and every game.

Particularly that Sydney test match with India if you have followed that last day.I respect Indian test team a lot because only Indians along with maybe England and Saffas have put fight to them in last decade in test cricket. One sided matches dominated by Aussie team becomes very boring for neutrals and not in general good for any game.

I support Pakistan team against them and would be happy if they salvage at least a draw after 12 match loosing streak.

Any way Aussie have best bench strength even their second and third tier team can beat any other team with ease. It more to do with their sporting culture and hard work. I hope other teams can learn from them and at least give them good fight which would be good for sport in general.


----------



## Cricketer

Indian Jatt said:


> dude..he is a match winner...remmberth noof matches he has won for India..and how did you forget the 6 sixes ??


okay he is a match winner ...does that make him a great??

Hmm then Brendon Mcullum is also a great for you!!!


----------



## WAQAS119

DesiGuy said:


> oh.
> 
> 
> i don' t why people get brainwashed so easily. it's sad.



illiteracy dude illiteracy......


----------



## Mirza Jatt

I will not say anything about Dhoni's captaincy here..he is a good captain an every one makes mistakes..(although he made more than many mistakes in this WCt20)..just wanna say that he is good but not yet great !! he will definitely earn a position for himself which makes him stand with greats ,but he is not yet there..if he is there then I will count Yuvraj before Dhoni..


----------



## T-Faz

DesiGuy said:


> HEY, it not hostralia, it's "Australia".
> 
> They are still doing good after loosing quick wickets.
> 
> 60/4



I know what I am talking about, trust me on this one.


----------



## Cricketer

WAQAS119 said:


> illiteracy dude illiteracy......


and may be extreme belief in one's religion?


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Australia 67/5 (10.6/20 ov), so it won't be 160 plus match ?


----------



## Cricketer

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> Australia 67/5 (10.6/20 ov), so it won't be 160 plus match ?


No one knows..but i know that aus will loose 2day...


----------



## blackwater 007

Indian Jatt said:


> I will not say anything about Dhoni's captaincy here..he is a good captain an every one makes mistakes..(although he made more than many mistakes in this WCt20)..just wanna say that he is good but not yet great !! he will definitely earn a position for himself which makes him stand with greats ,but he is not yet there..if he is there then I will count Yuvraj before Dhoni..



Wat u call when he committed same mistake twice???????????????. do u expect this from world class captain... iam comenting on his decesion. two wrong deceision in 2 matches????? not acceptted that was also in world cup nononononono


----------



## Cricketer

blackwater 007 said:


> Wat u call when he committed same mistake twice???????????????. do u expect this from world class captain... iam comenting on his decesion. two wrong deceision in 2 matches????? not acceptted that was also in world cup nononononono


Dhoni did take a wrong decision in playing with the same team...


----------



## DesiGuy

Wtf aussies is doing. 


they deserves to win. 


OK, if they can't win, than definatly Wi should win.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

blackwater 007 said:


> taatee short go gaye sale yuvi ke. He needs break.
> 
> 
> ausi 67/5



ha ha ......uske tatte ki jaanch kab ki ?? lol ..

anyways..ya he needs a break...currently he is terribly out of form....just like the entire Indin team.


----------



## blackwater 007

Cricketer said:


> Dhoni did take a wrong decision in playing with the same team...



Not only that but also choosing to bowl after winnning tosss. After knowing Indian can't chase..


----------



## DesiGuy

T-Faz said:


> I know what I am talking about, trust me on this one.



haha, good luck on that one!


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Cricketer said:


> okay he is a match winner ...does that make him a great??
> 
> Hmm then Brendon Mcullum is also a great for you!!!



ha ha lol..buddy Mc cullum is good but he is not a match winner,if he is then I dont care..I am talking about your list...th list was good but I told you what I thought was correct..if you dont want to agree, then its your problem..I told you I would have nevr included Dhoni in that list neither Yuvraj..*we are talking about greats here , like sachin,gavaskar and Akram......dhoni and yuvraj are way below these greats*...lol..


----------



## WAQAS119

These pitches didn't proved good for subcontinent teams, i don't why???


----------



## Mirza Jatt

blackwater 007 said:


> Wat u call when he committed same mistake twice???????????????. do u expect this from world class captain... iam comenting on his decesion. two wrong deceision in 2 matches????? not acceptted that was also in world cup nononononono



Agreed but , just on the basis of two matches you cant say that he is a bad captain.


----------



## WAQAS119

Indian Jatt said:


> ha ha ......uske *tatte* ki jaanch kab ki ?? lol ..
> 
> anyways..ya he needs a break...currently he is terribly out of form....just like the entire Indin team.



bad language.....


----------



## Jatt Boy

Ravindra Jadeja   

Dhoni captaincy failed in this T20 WC.

Where is Pragyan Ojha ? 

and please drop Pathan from team 

 K Srikanth is biased for sure, selected this moron Murli Vijay on basis of stupid flat track IPL performance, that too he clicked in single match and scored 100 and made entry in 100 crore+ nation team.


----------



## WAQAS119

yaar any one knows when fiber optic cable will be fixed... my browsing is too slow.


----------



## WAQAS119

Cricketer said:


> and may be extreme belief in one's religion?



This is enough,,, shut your mouth. You don't deserve to be dealt with humble and friendly tone.


----------



## DesiGuy

WAQAS119 said:


> This is enough,,, shut your mouth. You don't deserve to be dealt with humble and friendly tone.





just leave it man. let's talk about cricket.


----------



## DesiGuy

aus 116/5 

that's how you play cricket.


----------



## WAQAS119

lol..post deleted,,, got answer


----------



## DesiGuy

122/5


sixes from white.

---------- Post added at 03:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 PM ----------

another four from hussey. 

126/5 

17.1 overs.


----------



## WAQAS119

Aussie back on track,,,,,,


----------



## DesiGuy

aus on 151/5 

white guy on 83


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Cameron White has shown what Australia can do even 5 down and 160 plus is a good score


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Last 5 overs 73/0, Run Rate 14.60 Woooow

http://www.cricinfo.com/world-twenty20-2010/engine/current/match/412696.html


----------



## U-571

168/5 great come back


----------



## DesiGuy

Wow, 90 runs from the last seven overs. Australia show again that it's not enough to get rid of their top-order, that they can fight back from really tough situations. They haven't won the game yet though, Sri Lanka's batsmen have a tough ask ahead of them though. Remains to be seen whether they opt to open with Jayasuriya or Dilshan.


----------



## WAQAS119

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> Last 5 overs 73/0, Run Rate 14.60 Woooow
> 
> Aus 168/5 (20.0 ov, MEK Hussey 39*, CL White 85*, SL Malinga 0/40) - Innings break | Live Scorecard | Cricinfo.com



OOOooo unbelievable.......


----------



## DesiGuy

sri lanka started batting. 6 runs in first over.


----------



## DesiGuy

Jayawardene is outttt. sri lanka 16/1


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Sri Lanka 16/1 (2.3/20 ov) , can they do a come back ?


----------



## DesiGuy

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> Sri Lanka 16/1 (2.3/20 ov) , can they do a come back ?




too early to say. 

got to wait for another 6-8 overs.


----------



## Areesh

The most ridiculous thing is that many indians think that it is that supid IPL which has taught Aussies and Srilankans T20 cricket. They have learned T20 cricket from IPL and that's why they are performing well in the World Cup.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy

sangakara gone too.

---------- Post added at 04:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:01 PM ----------




Areesh said:


> The most ridiculous thing is that many indians think that it is that supid IPL which has taught Aussies and Srilankans T20 cricket. They have learned T20 cricket from IPL and that's why they are performing well in the World Cup.





was that necessary now?


----------



## DesiGuy

Jayasuriya gone too.


----------



## Areesh

DesiGuy said:


> sangakara gone too.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:01 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was that necessary now?



Yes it was because many Indians are under this illusion.


----------



## DesiGuy

Dilshan gone toooo.


Sri lanka is now in trouble!!

---------- Post added at 04:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:16 PM ----------




Areesh said:


> Yes it was because many Indians are under this illusion.





And you feel it's your job to remove that illusion? 


look people, we have  on this forum!


----------



## SummerWine

poor show by lankans....i think Wright's innings dented Lankans' moral...

Life given to India by Lankans..


----------



## DesiGuy

SummerWine said:


> poor show by lankans....i think Wright's innings dented Lankans' moral...
> 
> Life given to India by Lankans..





not yet. 

anyways, India is out of this tournament.

---------- Post added at 04:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 PM ----------

Mathews gone too. 

sri lanka 51/5


----------



## T-Faz

Sri Lanka should also come back with Pakistan and India. Hope Bangladesh and Afghanistan have not left yet, they all can come together, save time and money while also reducing carbon footprint.


----------



## DesiGuy

T-Faz said:


> Sri Lanka should also come back with Pakistan and India. Hope Bangladesh and Afghanistan have not left yet, they all can come together, save time and money while also reducing carbon footprint.





 all of them on the same flight, "Air India" or Air pakistan?


----------



## SummerWine

DesiGuy said:


> all of them on the same flight, "Air India" or Air pakistan?



Sudan Air Ways...straight one way ticket to Africa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

DesiGuy said:


> all of them on the same flight, "Air India" or Air pakistan?



No, Air Afghanistan, flying over US airspace, our problems will be solved.


----------



## DesiGuy

SummerWine said:


> Sudan Air Ways...straight one way ticket to Africa





great idea. 

---------- Post added at 04:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:35 PM ----------




T-Faz said:


> No, Air Afghanistan, flying over US airspace, our problems will be solved.





haha, not bad idea either.


----------



## T-Faz

Moulana Yousuf should fly the plane.


----------



## Frankenstein

cant believe Aussies still manage to do that, Aussies will win for sure cuz they have some quality bowlers


----------



## SummerWine

DesiGuy said:


> great idea.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:35 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha, not bad idea either.



Come on Desi Guy, admit it that chances of India qualifying have just been brightened up.....SL almost lost and lost badly.....NRR woudl go down.....and Indian chances up.....


----------



## Hyde

What a shame to Sri Lanka.................... they brought india back in the game


----------



## SummerWine

Game over for Sri Lanks......huge victory and bad loss for Lanka


----------



## SMC

Well here's the beauty of the game. Despite Australia winning by 80 odd runs against Sri Lanka, India's NRR is still way below that of Sri Lanka. India is -1.575 and Sri Lanka -0.6. So there's still a few mathematical ways remaining for India to make it to semis but with this result India's chances got significantly better - significant in the sense that before they were 99.9&#37; likely to get out of the tournament and now it's 90%.


----------



## Hyde

SMC said:


> Well here's the beauty of the game. Despite Australia winning by 80 odd runs against Sri Lanka, India's NRR is still way below that of Sri Lanka. India is -1.575 and Sri Lanka -0.6. So there's still a few mathematical ways remaining for India to make it to semis but with this result India's chances got significantly better - significant in the sense that before they were 99.9&#37; likely to get out of the tournament and now it's 90%.



after a shameless defeat by Australia Sri Lanka has put its place on stake. Now the match of Sri Lanka vs India is decisive............ if India wins with higher margin - they may advance......if Sri Lanka beats India - they will advance to the next stage


----------



## U-571

pakistan has a very good runrate, if pakistan defeats the south africa badly and than england defeats NZ badly, it will certainly qualify for the semis, its not over yet


----------



## U-571

T-Faz said:


> Moulana Yousuf should fly the plane.



you are one scu.m bag do you know that!!


----------



## Cricketer

HA SL lost by 81 runs...a great chance for India now.

Australia will easilty defeat West Indies..
and If India defeat SL by 40-45 runs...then India stands a great chance for the Semi's!!
Never expected SL to loose that badly!


----------



## Jatt Boy

India stands a great chance for the Semi's but no die hard cricket fan would want India in semis because they are not a good enough if cant handle short pitch stuff.

Overhyped team.

Also dont want to see Pakistan in semi's, they have beaten only Bangladesh and dont deserve to be in semi's.


----------



## EagleEyes

^If they beat South Africa tomorrow. They deserve to be in, and they will be.


----------



## ejaz007

As always there is a big IF involved.


----------



## FlyingEagle

I wish India Pakistan in final...........If not then Lanka will have to win the cup for Asia.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Australia deserve to win....


----------



## Creder

Nvm curse words used


----------



## arihant

India need to win the match by 20 or more runs against Sri Lanka. moreover, Australia defeat West Indies.

India&#8217;s Chances for Semis in T20 World Cup | Reshap.com


----------



## arihant

Department of Weather in St. Lucia confirmed that there is high chances of Scattered rainfall throughout day. Rain would be off and on for the whole day. Moreover, West Indies doesn&#8217;t posses good arrangement for drying the grounds early.

Rain may spoil India&#8217;s Chances to Enter Semi Final in T20 World Cup | Reshap.com


----------



## fatman17

pak is definately out and india is on the brink because india has a better record v. SL and pak has a piss-poor record v. SA.


----------



## Nemesis

If my calculations are accurate (and i have always sucked in Maths) *Indian needs to beat Sri Lanka by 39 runs* to qualify for the Semi Finals. Or if they bat second, they need to score at a rate of +2 rpo over Sri Lanka. For example if Sri Lanka score 140. Their run rate would be 7. For India to qualify, they would need to score at about 9 runs per over. 

I really hope India bats first. Chasing would be difficult. 

Thank god we are playing st St Lucia, where the wicket is like a sub continental pitch, instead of a bouncy track. Hopefully, our batsman would come good and score 200. 



> India&#8217;s Chances for Semis in T20 World Cup | Reshap.com



Have these people forgotten West Indies? Their run rate is also better than India. If India beat Sri Lanka by 39 runs, West Indies just need to lose to Australia. Irrespective of the margin.


----------



## Nemesis

> pak is definately out and india is on the brink because india has a better record v. SL and pak has a piss-poor record v. SA.



I dunno Fatman, South Africa are known to choke in pressure games. They havent played well at all this tournament either. You do have a chance. Better than India's actually. Just hope England don't take it easy against New Zealand and rest a few players because they've qualified for the Semi Final.


----------



## Creder

Lol this is probably the only semis in which each team is counting on other teams to lose for them to move forward

yeh hai Pakistani or Indians ke halat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

*Pak selector mum on Afridi outburst*

Pakistan chief selector Mohsin Khan refused to react on T20 skipper Shahid Afridi's outburst against the selectors as they face exit from the T20 World Cup.

Afridi had said that he and the coach were not consulted by the selectors while picking the squad.

Mohsin said he will speak on the issue only after the tournament is over.

"Let the tournament finish then I will speak in detail about the team's performance and team selection," Khan said.

Sources close to Mohsin said he was not happy with the remarks made by Afridi as he (Mohsin) had unofficially consulted Afridi while finalising the 15-member squad for the World Cup.

"At that time the Pakistan Board had not announced the captain or coach but Mohsin knew Afridi would be captain and had discussed the selection of the team with him so he is obviously surprised by the remarks made by Afridi," one source said.

Pakistan's poor performance has evoked sharp reactions in the country with former players saying all is not well with the team.

"I don't know what has happened but the team has just not shown the commitment and flair. They are capable of doing and they have looked under pressure in this tournament," former captain Rameez Raja said.

Former captain Moin Khan said the players appeared to play with the fear of defeat on their minds.

"I don't know but the fearless approach of our players that we saw in the first two World Cups is missing, they seem to be subdued and not excited about doing well," he said.

Another former captain Rashid Latif said maybe the recent punishments handed out to the players and the leakage of the inquiry committee's report during the World Cup had put more pressure on the players.

Meanwhile, the Pakistan Cricket Board may soon undergo a slew of major changes following the national team's poor performance in the ongoing Twenty20 World Cup in the West Indies, sources said.

Ijaz Butt, present Chairman of the Board, has survived many critical periods during his 19-month tenure but some well-placed sources said this time the government will make some changes in the set-up.

Although the PCB is on paper an independent entity, not affiliated to any government institution, Pakistan President who is also the chief patron of the Board has the power to appoint the Chairman and approve appointments to the other key positions.

"This time the indications are that the Presidency is also now convinced it is time to make changes in the cricket set-up and bring in younger people. Noman Niaz, a doctor and cricket historian, who has worked in the Board before is likely to get a key position soon," a source told PTI.

After Pakistan's disastrous tour of Australia earlier this year, there was great pressure on Butt to step down but using his political connections he survived.

Another source, however, said he had been told clearly that the President wanted results soon.

espnstar.com - Pak selector mum on Afridi outburst


----------



## Pak123

*Pressure mounts on struggling Pakistan*

The Big Picture
Two of the brightest sides of last year's tournament have been two of the bigger disappointments this time. And yet, a win for either here could still see them through to the semi-finals, depending on what happens in the game between England and New Zealand.

Pakistan do not require a mathematical miracle to get through. A win here, and an England win over New Zealand, remarkably, might guarantee them a spot in the semis, given that Pakistan's net run-rate is superior to both New Zealand and South Africa. For Graeme Smith's men to go through, a win coupled with an English win, will be enough.

On most days South Africa would look the likelier bet, if only because Pakistan have been so timid and unsure through the tournament. But at spin-friendly St Lucia, with big stakes on the line, certainty is in short supply.

In any case, South Africa have been strangely inconsistent, a malaise that stretches beyond just this tournament and format to last year. In the Caribbean they've relied heavily on their pace duo of Dale Steyn and Morne Morkel and both have been hot and cold; in particular, the latter's no-ball problems are beginning to hurt. Little errors have crept in, the kind of untidiness you do not expect from them; catches have been dropped, edges have gone through slips, fumbles here and there. Their batting has been consistently weak.

Pakistan have struggled with most things, their batting line, the make-up of their attack and their fielding. Shahid Afridi's form has gone, they've picked and dropped Mohammad Sami at the wrong moments, Abdul Razzaq has been used strangely, either opening the bowling or not bowling at all. Of their batsmen, only Salman Butt has been a success and he was least expected to be one.

Yet nobody, least of all South Africa, will forget that it is at these moments that they can be at their most dangerous.

Source: Pressure mounts on struggling Pakistan | Cricket News | ICC World Twenty20 2010 | Cricinfo.com

which means we can still hope but here there will be many who won't agree with me but hope is the only thing we can do !


----------



## arihant

Nemesis said:


> If my calculations are accurate (and i have always sucked in Maths) *Indian needs to beat Sri Lanka by 39 runs* to qualify for the Semi Finals. Or if they bat second, they need to score at a rate of +2 rpo over Sri Lanka. For example if Sri Lanka score 140. Their run rate would be 7. For India to qualify, they would need to score at about 9 runs per over.
> 
> I really hope India bats first. Chasing would be difficult.
> 
> Thank god we are playing st St Lucia, where the wicket is like a sub continental pitch, instead of a bouncy track. Hopefully, our batsman would come good and score 200.
> 
> Have these people forgotten West Indies? Their run rate is also better than India. If India beat Sri Lanka by 39 runs, West Indies just need to lose to Australia. Irrespective of the margin.



You are wrong. If India wins against Sri Lanka by 20 runs, Indias' run rate would go up and similarly Sri Lanka's would go down.

Now, about West Indies they have better run rate as of now compared to India. But if they looses to Australia, there run rate would not improve and mostly go down. (even if we assume it would not go down, still give same results)

Now, because India is winning against SL there run rate would be more than SL and WI.

By winning margin of 20 runs, India would be at -0.72 while SL would be at -0.73 and mostly likely WI would have -1.00

So, all this makes India in semis. 

But what is important is that India ensure win in the SL by at least 20 runs batting first or get the target at 17.3 overs if batting second.

You better check everything given in source

India&#8217;s Chances for Semis in T20 World Cup | Reshap.com


----------



## Mirza Jatt

I dont want India to go into the semis...they do not deserve to go the semis...atleast in this tournament they have come out as a pathetic performers....my good wishes to Sri Lanka....


----------



## Skeptic

Indian Jatt said:


> I dont want India to go into the semis...they do not deserve to go the semis...atleast in this tournament they have come out as a pathetic performers....my good wishes to Sri Lanka....



I agree with India not deserving a place in Semi-Finals, but would still love it if they make it through. How many times have we seen undeserving teams sneaking through and even winning....

Will surely make a great story....

Oh if wishes were horses...


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Skeptic said:


> I agree with India not deserving a place in Semi-Finals, but would still love it if they make it through. How many times have we seen undeserving teams sneaking through and even winning....
> 
> Will surely make a great story....
> 
> Oh if wishes were horses...



dont worry mate...we are very emotional people..once they reach semis am sure my mind will change ..yar apni team toh apni hi hoti hai..lol..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAWK73

Don`t worry guys,
Who knows that you may have Pakistan & India in FINAL?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAWK73

Indian Jatt said:


> dont worry mate...we are very emotional people..once they reach semis am sure my mind will change ..yar apni team toh apni hi hoti hai..lol..



Kia khoob kaha "Ke Apni Team Toh Phir Bhi Apni Hi Hoti Hai"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skeptic

HAWK73 said:


> Kia khoob kaha "Ke Apni Team Toh Phir Bhi Hi Hoti Hai"


Yeh doosri "apni" ko aapne shoaib Malik ki tareh Drop kyoon kar diya...


----------



## HAWK73

Skeptic said:


> Yeh doosri "apni" ko aapne shoaib Malik ki tareh Drop kyoon kar diya...



Ohhh, I was too fast to write it.
Thanks for correction.


----------



## Iggy

Well if Pakistan wait one more day we both can share a plane back to home..


----------



## HAWK73

Very very important matches for Pakistan today.
That Pakistan have to beat South Africa and, England have to beat New Zealand.

Looks very


----------



## Iggy

Why players like Uthappa left out??he was an attacking batsman..he should have been selected and also Irfan pathan.his bowling may not as good as before but he sure can score some runs..much better than the current allrouders Jadega and Yusef Pathan  ..


----------



## HAWK73

You got 5 South Asian teams in this current T20 World Cup.
2 toh pia sdhar gai,
Aab 3 baqi reh gai hein.


----------



## HAWK73

seiko said:


> Why players like Uthappa left out??he was an attacking batsman..he should have been selected and also Irfan pathan.his bowling may not as good as before but he sure can score some runs..much better than the current allrouders Jadega and Yusef Pathan  ..



Wondering, what happened to Irfan Phatan?
Because its a long time ago since I saw him in any Indian team.


----------



## fawwaxs

India call up Yadav for injured Kumar 

BRIDGETOWN: India have been given permission to bring in Umesh Yadav as a replacement player at the World Twenty20 after pace bowler Praveen Kumar was forced out with a side strain.

But just how much of a role, if any, the uncapped Yadav will have in the Caribbean is doubtful.

India are on the brink of elimination from the World Twenty20, after losing to the West Indies by 14 runs here on Sunday.

Even if they beat Sri Lanka in their final second round Super Eights match in St Lucia on Tuesday, India will need other results to go their way if they are to reach the semi-finals.

Once replaced, a player cannot return, so Kumar's time at the World Twenty20 is at an end.

The 22-year-old Yadav has not represented India at international level. He has so far played 11 first-class matches, taking 42 wickets.


----------



## fawwaxs

Player row harming Pakistan's title defence: Afridi 

BRIDGETOWN: Pakistan captain Shahid Afridi said the banning of several senior players and ongoing disciplinary action by home officials was hampering the team's defence of its World Twenty20 title.

The champions lost a thrilling Super Eights match to New Zealand by just one run at the Kensington Oval here on Saturday, a defeat that left Pakistan with only a slim mathematical chance of reaching the semi-finals of this year's World Twenty20.

But they arrived in the Caribbean without several senior players after the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) decided to take action following the team's recent tour of Australia where they failed to win a single international match.

Former captains Younus Khan, who led Pakistan to World Twenty20 glory in England last year, and Mohammad Yousuf were both banned indefinitely for what the PCB said was &#8220;infighting which resulted in a negative influence on the team&#8221;.

Shoaib Malik, another former captain, and pace bowler Rana Naved were both banned for a year and fined two million rupees (24,000 dollars) for disciplinary breaches.

Meanwhile Afridi and wicketkeeper Kamran Akmal were fined three million rupees and placed on probation for six months, also for violations of discipline and Umar Akmal, Kamran's brother, was fined two million rupees.

Pakistan could certainly have done with one of their missing batsmen against New Zealand as they just failed to chase down a target of 134, despite a defiant 67 not out from opener Salman Butt.

&#8220;We are coming out from a very difficult time after the New Zealand and Australia tours,&#8221; said Afridi.

&#8220;The selection committee picks the team for us and first they announce the team before naming the captain and coach. Maybe in the future we can all sit together and pick a good bunch of guys.

Afridi, still effective as a leg-spinner at this level, has failed to live up to his billing as one of the world's most dangerous limited overs batsmen in the Caribbean and on Saturday he holed out for 11.

&#8220;My performance is always very key as captain but this time I haven't performed so maybe that's why we haven't had a good result,&#8221; Afridi said.

Pakistan, who lost to England by six wickets in their opening Super Eights match here on Thursday, face South Africa in their final second round fixture in St Lucia on Monday.


----------



## Frankenstein

What if both India and Pakistan makes up to Semi-finals and then eventually to finals, Imagine the chaos in this thread


----------



## rideto_live

Frankenstein said:


> What if both India and Pakistan makes up to Semi-finals and then eventually to finals, Imagine the chaos in this thread



Dont Like the idea of any team sneaking thru to the semis i guess India an pakistan dont deserve it


----------



## Cricketer

Lahore, Apr 26: Sania Mirza and Shoaib Malik were forced to leave their reception even before the scheduled time as uninvited guests, heavy security
arrangements and energy conversation measures enforced by local administration proved to be too much to handle for the newly weds.

Buzz up!
As per media reports, scores of uninvited guests reportedly showed up at the reception, which was held in Sialkot hockey ground.


Adding to this disarray was the heavy security arrangements of the Pakistan Punjab Police and the alleged mismanagement of the same as well as the local administration's persistence asking the organisers to take down additional lighting arrangements.

According to a news channel Duniya, Indian tennis ace Sania Mirza's family left to Lahore even before the function ended. Following this, the couple also left.

Besides this, a new controversy emerged when Pakistan media reported that the groom Shoaib Malik was demanding Rs 3.5 million from them if they wanted the rights to cover the 'walima' scheduled to be held in Lahore on Tuesday, Apr 27.

lolol

sorry just read it...though an old news..


----------



## Skeptic

Cricketer said:


> Lahore, Apr 26: Sania Mirza and Shoaib Malik were forced to leave their reception even before the scheduled time as uninvited guests, heavy security
> arrangements and energy conversation measures enforced by local administration proved to be too much to handle for the newly weds.
> 
> Buzz up!
> As per media reports, scores of uninvited guests reportedly showed up at the reception, which was held in Sialkot hockey ground.
> 
> 
> Adding to this disarray was the heavy security arrangements of the Pakistan Punjab Police and the alleged mismanagement of the same as well as the local administration's persistence asking the organisers to take down additional lighting arrangements.
> 
> According to a news channel Duniya, Indian tennis ace Sania Mirza's family left to Lahore even before the function ended. Following this, the couple also left.
> 
> Besides this, a new controversy emerged when Pakistan media reported that the groom Shoaib Malik was demanding Rs 3.5 million from them if they wanted the rights to cover the 'walima' scheduled to be held in Lahore on Tuesday, Apr 27.
> 
> lolol
> 
> sorry just read it...though an old news..


This goes here

*http://www.defence.pk/forums/members-club/52503-sania-mirza-marry-shoaib-malik.html*


----------



## Nemesis

You were right arihant. Christ my maths sucks big time! 

Anyway, here is the scenario for Asian teams - source cricinfo

*India* - 
(points 0, net run-rate -1.575)
For India to make the cut, they'll have to beat Sri Lanka by a margin of at least 20 runs, and then hope West Indies lose to Australia. Currently India have conceded 63 more runs than they have scored, compared to Sri Lanka's 24. If they win by 20 runs, their difference will reduce to 43 while Sri Lanka's will increase to 44, which will do the trick for India. If India bat second, and assuming Sri Lanka have scored 160, they'll need to chase it down in a maximum of 17.4 overs to lift their NRR above Sri Lanka's. 

*Pakistan* - 
(points 0, net run-rate -0.215)
They need to beat South Africa, and then hope that England beat New Zealand later in the day. If both the matches go down Pakistan's desired route, they will be level on two points along with New Zealand and South Africa, and they will also have the best net run-rate of the three. 

*Sri Lanka* 
(points 2, net run-rate -0.600)
They are currently in second place, thanks to a run rate that is superior to that of West Indies. The best-case scenario for them is that they beat India, and Australia beat West Indies, in which case Australia and Sri Lanka will qualify for the semi-finals on points. Sri Lanka will also be through if they lose to India by less than 20 runs and Australia beat West Indies.

However, even a win against India will not assure them a spot in the last four, if West Indies beat Australia. Currently, Sri Lanka have conceded 24 more runs than they have scored, while for West Indies the corresponding number is 43. If both teams win their final games and West Indies win by a margin that offsets that difference, then they will go through. Thus, if Sri Lanka beat India by a run, and West Indies beat Australia by 21 runs, then the home team will progress to the semis. 

*Bangladesh* - (Points 0, run rate -56.00101010)
As they are not in the Super 8s, they would require God to turn back time, transfer some of his (or her) skills to Bangladeshi payers and then hope for the best. However, even in such a situation, their chance of making it is doubtful.


----------



## Al-zakir

Pakistan won the toss and elected to bat...

Perhaps luck in our side today......


----------



## Al-zakir

Nemesis said:


> *Bangladesh* - (Points 0, run rate -56.00101010)
> As they are not in the Super 8s, they would require God to turn back time, transfer some of his (or her) skills to Bangladeshi payers and then hope for the best. However, even in such a situation, their chance of making it is doubtful.



We are counting on . Bd is burried.....so rest them in peace.


----------



## WAQAS119

Pakistan won the toss and batting first...

Expecting lots of bouncers by proteas bowlers


----------



## Al-zakir

6/0(1.3)....

---------- Post added at 09:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 AM ----------

What the f/////// Butt is out.....


----------



## Marxist

6/1 (1.4) butt gone


----------



## Al-zakir

How is khalid latif.....


----------



## HAWK73

Well, already 1 gone early in the match.


----------



## WAQAS119

good inclusion Khalid Latif..


----------



## U-571

ohh man look at them, they are playing test cricket


----------



## WAQAS119

HAWK73 said:


> Well, already 1 gone early in the match.



do not worry, 

I don't know why but Proteas looks pressurized and our team looks a bit relaxed.

---------- Post added at 06:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 PM ----------




U-571 said:


> ohh man look at them, they are playing test cricket



may be waiting for spinners...


----------



## Al-zakir

they are wasting balls. It's better if they get out and let the other guys bring the score up. This is bs


----------



## HAWK73

Under pressure start.


----------



## WAQAS119

Batsmen already expecting short stuff...


----------



## Frankenstein

Gosh man, Latoon k booth batoon se nahi mante, repeating the same mistakes idiots


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

2nd down ...


----------



## WAQAS119




----------



## rizhussain44

WAQAS119 said:


> may be waiting for spinners...



By the time the spinners will come either the field restrictions would have been lifted or there will be just one over left before it is lifted
----

Chalo ji, ek aur out. Koi umeed nahi in beghertoon ki toli say...


----------



## U-571

guys plzz gimme the reliable like to watch live cricket


----------



## Marxist

14/2 Khalid Latif out


----------



## Al-zakir

K l is gone.


----------



## HAWK73

Pakistan now 2 gone.
Early, much early in the match.


----------



## WAQAS119

i still support my team and expect them to win....


----------



## U-571

how much runs they will score after playing like this?? look at the dot balls, how is the pitch?


----------



## rizhussain44

KL replaced M. Sami, is he a bowler also or we replaced a bowler with a batsman? and that also such a third class one.


----------



## WAQAS119




----------



## PakcricketteamHATER

The Pakistani Team is a failure, they cannot get anything straight , booooooo!

LOSERS


----------



## mjnaushad

PakcricketteamHATER said:


> The Pakistani Team is a failure, they cannot get anything straight , booooooo!
> 
> LOSERS


you made this new account just to say this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

U-571 said:


> how much runs they will score after playing like this??



145 to 150.......... and for me this is a real good score for our strong balling.


----------



## Al-zakir

18/2(4.4)

Why he choose to bat........


----------



## U-571

hafeez out 5 bowl khel ke 1 run

18/3 in five overs

seems like SA will easily win

pak doesnt even deserve to go inthe semis


----------



## WAQAS119

I am still with my team,,,,,, 

all those who loose hope are real loosers.


----------



## Marxist

18/3 Mohammad Hafeez, OUT


----------



## rizhussain44

Al-zakir said:


> 18/2(4.4)
> 
> Why he choose to bat........



I guess because last we times we batted 2nd and lost. I don't think the decision to bat first was wrong, it's just this substandard batting.


----------



## WAQAS119

Pakistan will win this match..........InshaAllah


----------



## PakcricketteamHATER

Our batting is just shitty...this team is a mess lol we won against Bangladesh, oh dear what a world class team!

Pakistan should pull out of Sports and spend this money on education, pakistan is a failure in sports


----------



## rizhussain44

WAQAS119 said:


> 145 to 150.......... and for me this is a real good score for our strong balling.



Who will do 145 to 150 yar when the wickets are falling like this and no score being made and I don't see any strong bowling, considering A.Razzaq an all rounder we have only 2 full time bowlers out of which only one is a pacer. Pata nahi kiya team select ki hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

19/3 in 36 overs the score should have been 50 or something


----------



## WAQAS119

ball is holding a bit in pitch,,,,, not good for batting..


----------



## PakcricketteamHATER

WAQAS119 said:


> Pakistan will win this match..........InshaAllah



Always the same hopes Unfortunately, I always get disappointed


----------



## HAWK73

Well, there is absolutely something wrong with Pakistani Team the way they started to play 
Today they are playing more scary than any past matches in this tournament.


----------



## WAQAS119

rizhussain44 said:


> Who will do 145 to 150 yar when the wickets are falling like this and no score being made and I don't see any strong bowling, we have only 2 full time bowlers out of which only one is a pacer. Pata nahi kiya team select ki hai.



only one good partnership is required.


----------



## PakcricketteamHATER

WAQAS119 said:


> only one good partnership is required.



Hey lad! Wake up, it's Pakistan, the most shitty cricket team u can find


----------



## U-571

6666666666666

1 1 4 1 6 1 (14) from 8th over


----------



## rizhussain44

WAQAS119 said:


> only one good partnership is required.




yeah right, for that you need at least two batsman to play well... so far I don't see even a single batsman looking strong in this match. Hope what you are saying comes out to be true, but don't raise your hopes much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

PakcricketteamHATER said:


> Hey lad! Wake up, it's Pakistan, the most shitty cricket team u can find



i don't wana talk with you because of ur stupid account name.

go create another account.............


----------



## U-571

FOUR........... by kami

43/3 (8.2/20 ov)


----------



## PakcricketteamHATER

Every team has at least one reliable batsman (SA-Kallis, AUS-watson,Hussey ,India-Raina, ENG-Pietersen) and the Pak team is a mess in Cricket


----------



## WAQAS119

46 runs in 54 balls... not bad


----------



## PakcricketteamHATER

WAQAS119 said:


> i don't wana talk with you because of ur stupid account name.
> 
> go create another account.............



You know the frustration level of a fan after watching pakistan play cricket ???


----------



## Al-zakir

PakcricketteamHATER said:


> Our batting is just shitty...this team is a mess lol we won against Bangladesh, oh dear what a world class team!
> 
> Pakistan should pull out of Sports and spend this money on education, pakistan is a failure in sports



Bd is not a bad team to beat. It can kick anyone *** on it's day.


----------



## U-571

albai morkel bowling 48/3 in 9.1

RR 5.14


----------



## Al-zakir

48/39(9.3) sign of little recover. Go akmal bros.


----------



## rizhussain44

The previous two overs went pretty good! Hope the Akmal Brothrers do something this time! Ya Allah madad karin!

----------------

The runrate is not good but only 3 wicktes down by the half overs is not bad, if we have wickets in hand we can most likely go for a blast in the end! These two needs to stay there as long as possible.


----------



## WAQAS119

50 in 10 overs....

add 80 more in next ten..and match is on.


----------



## Hyde

1 1 4 1 6 1 | 1wd 1 4 2 .

Thats the only moment in enjoye so far


----------



## WAQAS119

MashaAllah........

@rizhussain: see i told you


----------



## PakcricketteamHATER

Akmal 

PS


----------



## rizhussain44

Holyy crap!!!! Three sixes! yuppy


----------



## PakcricketteamHATER

Hope Afridi succeeds


----------



## rizhussain44

WAQAS119 said:


> MashaAllah........
> 
> @rizhussain: see i told you



Arey yar teray moun mai ghee shakar! but I am really concerned about our bowling attack.

---------------

Arey yar K Akmal out. Kash 2 over to aur partnership chalti. Allah karay aj yeh Afridi ko kuch sharam ajai.


----------



## WAQAS119

run rate is above 6.....good going.


----------



## Frankenstein

^^3 sixes and out


----------



## WAQAS119

rizhussain44 said:


> Arey yar teray moun mai ghee shakar! but I am really concerned about our bowling attack.



I don't know why but i am sensing victory today... My sixth sense

---------- Post added at 07:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:20 PM ----------




Frankenstein said:


> ^^3 sixes and out



only 8 overs are remaining,,, 6 remaining batsmen are enough.


----------



## U-571

44!!!......................


----------



## PFF

Afridi hopefully succeeds today, if he is in form Pakistan got good chances


----------



## rizhussain44

WAQAS119 said:


> I don't know why but i am sensing victory today... My sixth sense
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:20 PM ----------
> 
> I hope your sixth sense turns out to be correct.
> 
> Right now Mr.Afridi hit two back to back FOURS!!


----------



## U-571

afridi and U.akmal can take this game to the end

FOUR!!!!!!!!!!!!

this over 4 4 1 . 4 .


----------



## WAQAS119

already almost 90 runs in 13 overs...good going.


MashaAllah


----------



## U-571

SIXERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## WAQAS119




----------



## Hyde

6 . 1 6 6 W | 2 . 1 . . 1 | 4 4 1 . 4 .

Although i don't expect anything from our team but if they want to stay in the game - they have to make at least 70 more runs

thats 86/4 after 13 overs


----------



## rizhussain44

SIX!!!!!!!!!! MashAllah!

Wish I was at home watching the match!
-------------

Yuppyyyy, Afridi Bahi nay bhi ek laga diya.. Six!!

4 4 1 . 4 . | 1 6 1 6 1lb 1

Pakistan 102/4 (14.0/20 ov)


----------



## WAQAS119

already 100,,,, going for 150+


----------



## U-571

SIXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

hahahahah

cool

1 6 1 6 1lb


----------



## WAQAS119

150+ InshaAllah


----------



## kugga

rizhussain44 said:


> SIX!!!!!!!!!! MashAllah!
> 
> Wish I was at home watching the match!
> -------------
> 
> Yuppyyyy, Afridi Bahi nay bhi ek laga diya.. Six!!



Me toooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Al-zakir

Oh yeah.


----------



## U-571

*Umar Akmal (rhb) 36 26


----------



## WAQAS119

almost 110 runs in 15 overs,,, add 50+ ( InshaAllah) more in next 5 overs.


----------



## rizhussain44

That was a tight over from Kallis... all singles.. .I hope he has finished all his overs.

----------------------------------------
Edited... I thought only singles were given, my bad. By the way Kallis is done with his 4 overs


----------



## U-571

inshallah 160 plus target

afridi do some hittimg man


----------



## U-571

FOUR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

pakistan zindabad 

by U.akmal


----------



## WAQAS119




----------



## kugga

GO Afridi Go for the kill


----------



## WAQAS119




----------



## U-571

another FOUR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

by afridi lucky shot

---------- Post added at 07:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 PM ----------

another FOUR

14 FROM THE OVER


----------



## rizhussain44

Another FOUR!!!! Umar bahi nay!

----- and another one!!

. 1 4 1 4 4


----------



## kugga




----------



## WAQAS119

MashaAllah good power hitting.............


----------



## Evil Flare

. 1 4 1 4 4 .


----------



## U-571




----------



## Hyde

4 4 1 . 4 . | 1 6 1 6 1lb 1 | 1 1 1 1 2 2 | . 1 4 1 4 4

Thats what we want in next 4 overs too

Pakistan 124/4 after 16 overs.............. SA is still favourite in my eyes


----------



## Al-zakir

Afrdidi bhai will be on fire today......


----------



## U-571

BIG BANG

SIXXXXXXEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRR

umar is the man his 50 up


----------



## WAQAS119

124 already in 16 overs, add 40+ (InshaAllah) more in next four overs.


----------



## U-571

AAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWHHHHHHH!!!

UMAR GONE


----------



## Evil Flare

Langeveldt to Umar Akmal, SIX, 131.5 kph

---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------

Langeveldt to Umar Akmal, OUT


----------



## WAQAS119

He has done his work already.


----------



## U-571

razzaq and afridi on


----------



## riju78

afridi out


----------



## WAQAS119

almost 135 already, add 30+ (inshaAllah) more


----------



## U-571

afridi gone


----------



## Al-zakir

That is ok. A huge 6 and then out. nice exit......


----------



## WAQAS119

doesn't matter Afridi gone,,,, Misbah in..


----------



## U-571

misbah ab 3 overs waste kerde ga


----------



## alibaz

Afridi out at 30


----------



## U-571

as predicted, misbah garwa de ga ab!!


----------



## alibaz

U-571 said:


> misbah ab 3 overs waste kerde ga



Very right idiot is doin same will put undue pressure on Razzaq


----------



## rizhussain44

Arey yar thori dair kay liyeh restroom kiya gaya dono hi out hogai. I hope Misbah does not end up wasting the last overs.


----------



## WAQAS119

add 20+ (inshaAllah) more in next two overs,,,,


----------



## Luftwaffe

going really worst...


----------



## rizhussain44

arey yar yeh koi time hai singles lenay ka. Banda pochay yeh wickets tum ghar lay kar jaogay!!


----------



## alibaz

A nice lil cameo by razzaq may be 2 sixes will do the job in next 7 balls


----------



## WAQAS119

Razzaq's bad running........


----------



## PFF

Confusing, will they take their wickets as a trophy? Man, hitte lagao!!


----------



## U-571

really man, they messed it all up, it was good for 160 plus, doesnt even look like 150


----------



## U-571

yeah misbah ko kon le ker aataa hai

her match main FAILED


----------



## alibaz

AH Misbah has gone out after wasting 2 overs as expected


----------



## WAQAS119

This score is enough.
Our bowling line can do the job....(InshaAllah)

---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------

2 sixes will do....lol

---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 PM ----------

a six will do


----------



## U-571

misbah ko lekar KON aataaa hai??????????????

misbah last world cup main bhi flop tha

pure 3 overs ka waste sahi teha se

umer ke momentum main to 160 plus ban bhi jaate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alibaz

Pakistan 148/7
SA 149 to win
Good luck Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

149 Target.......


Enough for our bowling to defend.....


----------



## Evil Flare

Last 3 Hours Gone to Toilet ...

Our Team sucked


----------



## Hyde

Pakistan 148/7 after 20 overs

all thanks to Misbah, Latif and Hafeez.............. 

Butt is safe for this match as he performed in other matches


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

same thing happens again .. Misbah only wasted balls..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

WAQAS119 said:


> 149 Target.......
> 
> 
> Enough for our bowling to defend.....



not enough, dekh lena, SA batting is very good..


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Aamir Zia said:


> Last 3 Hours Gone to Toilet ...
> 
> Our Team sucked



same thing here ..

difficult to control now


----------



## Hyde

I don't know why but when i see Misbah - i feel like swearing him now


----------



## HAWK73

Ohhh, God . . . . 

Why Misbah-Ul-Haq is still in Pak team


----------



## WAQAS119




----------



## rizhussain44

WAQAS119 said:


> 149 Target.......
> 
> 
> Enough for our bowling to defend.....




Your prediction of Pakistani score is spot on, I hope your prediction of Pakistan winning the match also comes out to be true but it seems like this scrore is a little less.

Lets see.


----------



## WAQAS119

forget it dude..... no fault of Misbah. Pitch is really slow. Hard for new batsmen.


----------



## HAWK73

Akmal brothes & Afridi did well.
But believe me or not . . . .
Its Misbha-Ul-Haq who destroyed the possibilities of 160+

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

lahori uncle predicted 150, bhai 160 ker lete 

lahori uncle looks damn happy lol when we are angry


----------



## Evil Flare

Misbah is 37 Years Old

he cannot play T20 .....


----------



## Al-zakir

WAQAS119 said:


> 145 to 150.......... and for me this is a real good score for our strong balling.



What a exact prediction. Bhai you could have predict for 170-75. Perhaps would have come true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

can any body answer is misbah ko kon le ker aataa hai, waqzr bhai??, afridi yaah PCB kehta hai kisi ko maat khelao is ko zaroor khelao, chai team knocked out ho jae??


----------



## Skywalker

I have a strong feeling that its Afridi's day today. I hope almighty listen to my prayers today.


----------



## Hyde

U-571 said:


> can any body answer is misbah ko kon le ker aataa hai, waqzr bhai??, afridi yaah PCB kehta hai kisi ko maat khelao is ko zaroor khelao, chai team knocked out ho jae??



Misbah said its his last T20 WC so may be Team management wanted give him more chances so that he can play a good memorable match in T20 but unfortuantely couldn't do anything extra-ordinary


----------



## alibaz

Skywalker said:


> I have a strong feeling that its Afridi's day today. I hope almighty listen to my prayers today.



Aap kay munh main ghee shakkar


----------



## U-571

Zaki said:


> Misbah said its his last T20 WC so may be Team management wanted give him more chances so that he can play a good memorable match in T20 but unfortuantely couldn't do anything extra-ordinary



even ordinary lol anyways focus on pak bowling now


----------



## HAWK73

U-571 said:


> lahori uncle predicted 150, bhai 160 ker lete
> 
> lahori uncle looks damn happy lol when we are angry


Yeh konse uncle ki baat ho rahi hai

---------- Post added at 05:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:15 PM ----------

Allah kare ke Pakistan jeet jaye. Ameen!


----------



## U-571

aamir in 4 bowling!!!!!!!!!!

missfielding

early wickets are needed


----------



## Mirza Jatt

guys not getting live stream....wanna know how did *afridi* bat today??


----------



## alibaz

Indian Jatt said:


> guys not getting live stream....wanna know how did *afridi* bat today??



Live Cricket Streaming - Watch Live Cricket - Free Cricket - Watch Cricket Online

select any server


----------



## PFF

PK is out today


----------



## rizhussain44

Seems like the bowling is going tight! Only one four given so far, hope a wicket falls after a pressure build up


----------



## U-571

dont throw away the singles plzz


----------



## Mirza Jatt

alibaz said:


> Live Cricket Streaming - Watch Live Cricket - Free Cricket - Watch Cricket Online
> 
> select any server



I dont need any site..its the problem with my pc for which the live streaming is not working....anyways..I got it from other score card..thanks anyways


----------



## Hyde

Gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## U-571

lol good catch by misbah lol


----------



## alibaz

Great Catch
Misbah did it 
Bonus wicket
go go pak


----------



## U-571

where is lahori bhai, we need his barkat


----------



## rizhussain44

U-571 said:


> lol good catch by misbah lol




really!! arey yar yeh CRICINFO itna slow chal raha hai!


----------



## U-571

jetae ga bhai jete ga

4 

is kallis ko OUT kere aamir


----------



## alibaz

I think spinners may do it. looks like wicket is loosing pace. Looks ball is not coming nicely.


----------



## U-571

we need kallis down as soon as pos


----------



## Hyde

We were 23/3 after 7 overs and SA 20/1 after 4 overs


----------



## Evil Flare

only Spinners Holds the Key .. Otherwise Fast ballers will be Kicked Hard on their A$$ES buy S Africans


----------



## shining eyes

WE dont wan only kallis down WE WANT PANIC IN THEIR CAMPS as soon as possible........


----------



## alibaz

At least one more wicket is required by the end of 6 th over but what if three


----------



## shining eyes

> only Spinners Holds the Key .. Otherwise Fast ballers will be Kicked Hard on their A$$ES buy S Africans


2 overs from a spinner like SA's merve can spoil all your efforts lolxx


----------



## HAWK73

U-571 said:


> we need kallis down as soon as pos



Agreed!
Kallis is a dangerous batsman along with Smith as well.


----------



## rizhussain44

Aamir Zia said:


> only Spinners Holds the Key .. Otherwise Fast ballers will be Kicked Hard on their A$$ES buy S Africans



I am hoping Abdur Rehman to play a key role today. He bowled good in the last match, he seems to be a good bowler. Hope Afridi bowls good today as well.


----------



## alibaz

smithy gone great


----------



## Hyde

Smith is Gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## U-571

OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
SMITH GONE

but we need kallis to go out


----------



## HAWK73

Good that Smith is gone.
I want to get Kallist out too soon as possible.


----------



## rizhussain44

Just as I said fellows!  ... Abdur Rehman did it!

---------------------------

Hope that Required RR touches 10 soon!


----------



## U-571

good over by rehamn

things going in paks way

kallis should go now


----------



## alibaz

good first over from A Rehman. Hitting won't be easy it a big ground and even bigger when pace is removed from ball


----------



## U-571

required rate 8.43 and increasing


----------



## HAWK73

Guys,
8.43 is much much easy for South Africa to get the target.
We want wickets Kallis, Morkel & Boucher.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

RRR 8.45 now..........

27/2 in 5.4

SA is looking to settle by singles


----------



## Hyde

*This is turning out to be another WC2009 Semi Final of Pakistan vs South Africa*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAWK73

Inshallah, Pakistan will win. Inshallah.


----------



## shining eyes

lolxxx no 3rd man...........


----------



## U-571

four ........... AB DEVELIERS from razzak

---------- Post added at 08:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 PM ----------

hafeez ko kio bheja hai


----------



## shining eyes

HAFEEEZZ RISKYYYY


----------



## Creder

KALIS OUT!!!

---------- Post added at 08:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 PM ----------

jus kiddin


----------



## rizhussain44

Creder said:


> KALIS OUT!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 PM ----------
> 
> jus kiddin



Is that so!!!!! Yar mai to keh raha tha Hafeez shouldn't have been given the ball

just got the 2nd part


----------



## U-571

^^ this guy is mad

---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------

RRR 8.58,..........................


----------



## shining eyes

wikit needed badly in this over........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

afridi in for bowling


----------



## Creder

hahah cheers yara..ho jaye ga out

heejray ek jagah ziyada deyr nai reh saktay tik kay, kalis will be gone soon


----------



## Evil Flare

Lolz 

Look at the Commentary on cricinfo 

" Dale: "Why is Gibbs still playing for South Africa? He bring nothing to the team! No runs at all. Time to leave out the old-timer." "


----------



## shining eyes

get 3 4 wikits boom boom you havnt done ur job greatly cover it up man???


----------



## U-571

gud gud afridi 2 dot balls, 4 of afridi over

108 in 72 balls


----------



## PFF

This guy Hafeez serves no purpose, **** in Batting,bowling and fielding


----------



## duhastmish

PAKISTAN GUNNA LOOSE 

GO PAKSITAN go india's way , go home  and check some sleep. loool


----------



## Creder

GIbbs is undercover ISI just like jadeja

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

Two nice overs by Afridi and Hafeez RR more than 8.5 lagay raho pak


----------



## rizhussain44

Required RR 9.00 

. . 1 . 2 1

Good over by Afridi!

---------- Post added at 11:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 AM ----------




duhastmish said:


> PAKISTAN GUNNA LOOSE
> 
> GO PAKSITAN go india's way , go home  and check some sleep. loool



Is India out of the semis?


----------



## PFF

duhastmish said:


> PAKISTAN GUNNA LOOSE
> 
> GO PAKSITAN go india's way , go home  and check some sleep. loool



DOn't make me frustrated, otherwise I am going to butcher a cow


----------



## Creder

he is just joking guys..cool down..besides abhi nikal jayein to acha hai


----------



## shining eyes

PPL YOU ARE COUNting runrate it is not gonna matter much........wikits are the need of the hour only.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

gud thing is no boundary for a long tym now


----------



## Hyde

SA need 103 runs in 66 balls or 11 overs


----------



## rizhussain44

shining eyes said:


> PPL YOU ARE COUNting runrate it is not gonna matter much........wikits are the need of the hour only.........



Arey yar both matters, when the RR increases it puts pressure on the batting side which in turns results in the fall of wickets.


----------



## Creder

Ya allah pakistan ko jita day


----------



## Al-zakir

46/2(9.00)...not bad so far.


----------



## U-571

RRR 9.5...................


----------



## duhastmish

PFF said:


> DOn't make me frustrated, otherwise I am going to butcher a cow



why dont u butchre the paksitani team ????? the coach said they are worthless. looool 

btw if u butcher a cow save some for me too. now go n cook baby 



-----------x-x-x--x-x-x-x-x-x

yeh india is out of cup tooo  but doesnt matter india will win the world cup of IPL !!!!

x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-



> its just a bloody game - enjoy it fellas dont be so hyper abotu it


----------



## U-571

gud afridi over 3 from it


----------



## rizhussain44

South Africa RR 4.88 
Last 5 ovs 24/0 RR 4.80 
Required RR 9.93 

South Africa 48/2 (9.4/20 ov)

Recent overs . 1 1 1 1 1 | . . 1 . 2 1 | . 1wd 1 1 1 . 1 | . 1 1 . .

Good going!!
------------------
Required RR 10.00 !!


----------



## Creder

we were at the same total in 10 overs, except we had lost an extra wicket


----------



## Creder

if they loose we have to egg each and every one of their houses

revenge of pdf !!


----------



## shining eyes

out out out akmal zindabaddddddddddddd MOTM akmal kalisss goneeeee


----------



## alibaz

kALLIS DOWN AT 22


----------



## Al-zakir

PFF said:


> DOn't make me frustrated, otherwise I am going to butcher a cow


----------



## U-571

OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

KALLIS GONE

ALLADE MAME

umar ma man excellent catch, diving forward for catch


----------



## Hyde

*CATCH OF THE TOURNAMENT*

Welldone Umar Akmal


----------



## shining eyes

duminy good player of spin watch out for him now


----------



## Al-zakir

oh yeah.........


----------



## rizhussain44

yuuuppppii Kallis out... see the pressure of mounting RR!!


----------



## Creder

i told you guys

come on pay homeage to me

i pawn all mwahahaha


----------



## Evil Flare

Simon: "how can we (South Africa) honestly be called contenders in a competition in which our side has no balance, no guts to play Rusty Theron who is a proven death bowler, and no character to fight out the tough moments? if we really wna be an international powerhouse like aus, we need to seriously look at our balance and stop playing 50/50 players like gibbs and van de merwe. i am an AVID south african supporter and this tournament has been blatantly disappointing, no matter where we end up."


----------



## Introvert

Good fielding by Pakistan


----------



## U-571

87 from 51


----------



## shining eyes

bowling him on the legs bad bowling..............


----------



## shining eyes

84 from 48


----------



## U-571

i will slaughter a cow if pak wins lol


----------



## Introvert

I like Kamran Akmal. Morale booster.


----------



## U-571

rare boundaries so far, which a great omen

---------- Post added at 09:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 PM ----------

wide by rehmad


----------



## alibaz

4 th down Duminy gone


----------



## shining eyes

GONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Hyde

*Gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## U-571

GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

DUMINEY GONE


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

yes ,,, Out !!

SA in trouble

Pray for Pakistan


----------



## shining eyes

boutcher can also butcher.......


----------



## U-571

Pakistan Women 65/9 (20/20 ov)

New Zealand Women 56/3 (7.0/20 ov)

bit.ches are losing too from NZ

____________________

RRR 11+

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Creder

outtttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Hyde

*Last boundary was hit 40 balls ago*


----------



## alibaz

Ground is big. Long hitting won't be easy


----------



## rizhussain44

Another out!!!! Pakistan jeet gaya ray jeet gaya hai jamalo... hai jamalo, hai jamali, baba sain jamali!!

Pak will win this, InshAllah!


----------



## MZUBAIR

* Teams *
England Points 4 RR(+1.176 )
* Pakistan Points 0 RR (&#8722;0.215)*
New Zealand (B2) Points 2 RR (&#8722;0.300)
South Africa (C1) Points 2 RR ( &#8722;0.650)

Pak against SA is fav coz South Africa require another 78 runs with 6 wickets and 42 balls remaining. which is lill tough now. Suppose PAK wins

and if English team beats NZ with big margin then we can reach in semi's.

Or Afridi and com take the next day flight to Pakistan


----------



## shining eyes

according to EQUATION if SA lose they are OUT of tournament
if pak win NZ loses PAK INNN
if pak wins NZ wins ENG AND NZ IN


----------



## U-571

KP not playing today is the biggest draw back for pak today, he is out where it really matters


----------



## Creder

lol hold ur jamalo..even if we win this we are still going home


----------



## shining eyes

these 2's are hurting me
I WANT ONLY 1s and 0s lolx


----------



## rizhussain44

MZUBAIR said:


> * Teams *
> England Points 4 RR(+1.176 )
> * Pakistan Points 0 RR (&#8722;0.215)*
> New Zealand (B2) Points 2 RR (&#8722;0.300)
> South Africa (C1) Points 2 RR ( &#8722;0.650)
> 
> Pak against SA is fav coz South Africa require another 78 runs with 6 wickets and 42 balls remaining. which is lill tough now. Suppose PAK wins
> 
> and if English team beats NZ with big margin then we can reach in semi's.
> 
> Or Afridi and com take the next day flight to Pakistan



I think if English beat NZ, regardless of what margin, we will be in the semi finals


----------



## shining eyes

WIDER BALLLLLLL
ships...........10 from 2 balss


----------



## Hyde

*

Boundary after about 9 overs?????? 

*


----------



## Evil Flare

14.3 Abdur Rehman to de Villiers, FOUR


----------



## U-571

now pakis are starting to mess up bhadwe


----------



## shining eyes

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaa MFKR


----------



## MZUBAIR

14.4
Abdur Rehman to de Villiers, SIX 

14.3
Abdur Rehman to de Villiers, FOUR,


----------



## Evil Flare

14.5
Abdur Rehman to de Villiers, SIX
14.4
Abdur Rehman to de Villiers, SIX, And a six this time! He moves down the track and lifts it over long-on. Fine strike.


----------



## U-571

need 50 in five overs

20 in last over


----------



## shining eyes

1 bad over and pakistan WELCOME HOME.....lolxx


----------



## Evil Flare

South Africa require another 51 runs with 6 wickets and 30 balls remaining


----------



## Choppers

19 runs from last ovr.


----------



## alibaz

De villers needed


----------



## MZUBAIR

14.5
Abdur Rehman to de Villiers, SIX, Thrash! He moves to 50 with a fiercely carved hit over long-off! And he lets out a roar 

14.4
Abdur Rehman to de Villiers, SIX, And a six this time! He moves down the track and lifts it over long-on. Fine strike. 

14.3
Abdur Rehman to de Villiers, FOUR,


----------



## Evil Flare

I think Pakistan Lost the Match ...


----------



## U-571

next three ov are crucial

need to control in 3 overs


----------



## alibaz

Great De Villers gone


----------



## Hyde

*20 runs in 1 over do hurt*


----------



## rizhussain44

Match is evenly poised again! just three shots and it's all back again


----------



## shining eyes

wohoooooooooooooooooow AB GONEEEEEE
WAT A SHOT hahahahahahah shot of the tournament for me lolxxxxx


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

AB is Gone ... Let us Hope
And Pray for ...

Bas Tum Pakistan


----------



## U-571

GONE!!

d veliers gone!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## duhastmish

go sf goooooo !!!!!! good going  they wil lmess it up for sure


----------



## U-571

need to control


----------



## MZUBAIR

Saeed Ajmal to de Villiers, *OUT *

AB de Villiers c &#8224;Kamran Akmal b Saeed Ajmal 53 (41b 1x4 2x6) SR: 129.26


----------



## shining eyes

BAD MAN ALBIE..............shhhhhhhhhhhhh
gotta go plzzz


----------



## WAQAS119

gooooooooooneeeeeeeee


----------



## rizhussain44

YUPPYY!!!!!! Dangerous man gone...!! Ya Allah tera shukar!!


----------



## alibaz

Boucher the butcher is still there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shining eyes

AJMAL very good over just 4 runs and a crucial wikit......


----------



## Hyde

* If we lost this match from Here - Misbah is responsible for wasting 7 balls for 3 runs only *


----------



## U-571

great over ajmal in under pressure


----------



## MZUBAIR

South Africa require another 47 runs with 5 wickets and 24 balls remaining

Aamir should bowl here


----------



## Hyde

Mohammad Amir comes in - Good decision by Afridi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Choppers

*SA 102/5 in 16 Overs*
Current Run rate: 6.38| Required Run rate:11.75
To win: SA needs 47 run(s) in 4 over(s)


----------



## WAQAS119

good over by Ajmal


----------



## MZUBAIR

Zaki said:


> Mohammad Amir comes in - Good decision by Afridi



Yes its good decision


----------



## U-571

whts the score?


----------



## WAQAS119

good over by Amir..


----------



## MZUBAIR

Aamer still have one more over in his pocket.
PAK have chance to win this game


----------



## alibaz

40 needed from 18 balls


----------



## WAQAS119

108 for 5 after 17 overs.


----------



## U-571

good over aamer considering the need


----------



## Hyde

six singles in this over.......... good job Aamir

now 41 runs need in 18 balls that is very much gettable............ this over is very important


----------



## WAQAS119

0.4.-.-.-.-


----------



## alibaz

Poor fielding could have been stopped


----------



## WAQAS119

0.4.0.-.-.-


----------



## alibaz

Boucher gone LBW


----------



## WAQAS119

0.4.0.W.-.-


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Gone ...
We are winner .. InshALLAH


----------



## MZUBAIR

Hard to hit Saeed and Aamir...........


----------



## WAQAS119

---------- Post added at 09:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 PM ----------

MashaAllah


----------



## MZUBAIR

alibaz said:


> Boucher gone LBW



Wicket at right time


----------



## Evil Flare

17.4
Saeed Ajmal to Boucher, OUT


----------



## U-571

gone boucher gone by ajmal


----------



## rizhussain44

Chah gaya hai Apna Saeed Ajmal!! geoooo!!


----------



## WAQAS119

@Zubair: i love ur avatar


----------



## alibaz

Good job Ajmal


----------



## WAQAS119

0.4.0.W.4.1


----------



## MZUBAIR

South Africa require another 31 runs with 4 wickets and 12 balls remaining
Aamer is here


----------



## Hyde

*need 31 runs in 2 overs*

The match is heading to its final over for sure


----------



## Evil Flare

South Africa require another 31 runs with 4 wickets and 12 balls remaining


----------



## MZUBAIR

WAQAS119 said:


> @Zubair: i love ur avatar



Thanxs bro


----------



## WAQAS119

4.-.-.-.-.-


----------



## Evil Flare

great

Lets See what Aamir will do ..

This over will decide who will win


----------



## WAQAS119

4.1.-.-.-.-


----------



## Evil Flare

18.1
Mohammad Aamer to Botha, FOUR


----------



## alibaz

Just short of misbah


----------



## MZUBAIR

Mohammad Aamer to Botha, FOUR


----------



## WAQAS119

OOOooooo on no go area...lol


----------



## alibaz

Ball on balls only funny if its not you


----------



## MZUBAIR

I feel, member are more faster here then CRICINFO


----------



## WAQAS119




----------



## rizhussain44

MZUBAIR said:


> I feel, member are more faster here then CRICINFO


Yup, that is what it seems like


----------



## alibaz

Poor show Razzaq it could have been stopped


----------



## WAQAS119

alibaz said:


> Ball on balls only funny if its not you



lol,,,,may be u r right.


----------



## Al-zakir

Very crucial over people. Nail biting....


----------



## U-571

what aamir is doing now man


----------



## alibaz

Two boundries messed up every thing


----------



## Al-zakir

21 more but only 7 ball left. Hot dammit SA.


----------



## WAQAS119

17 required in last over


----------



## MZUBAIR

Still dangeor

South Africa require another 17 runs with 4 wickets and 6 balls remaining


----------



## rizhussain44

yar yeh Botha marwa day ga... manhoos jaan ko agya hai  oye is ko out karo oyee!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Choppers

17 runs in 1 over next to impossible.


----------



## U-571

17 from 6 balls needed

need dot balls


----------



## WAQAS119

gooooooooooooooddd bowling..MashaAllah.


----------



## MZUBAIR

4 boundaries req on 4 balls


----------



## WAQAS119

Ajmal shehzada......


----------



## rizhussain44

first 2 balls and only two runs and Botha off the strike!!!! that's goood


----------



## alibaz

good job Akmal i think Bottah gone. Any ways curtins down for SA


----------



## MZUBAIR

atleast 1 six req


----------



## WAQAS119

boooothaaaaaaaaaaa goneeeerrrrrrrrr


----------



## MZUBAIR

Well played PAKISTAN


----------



## rizhussain44

BOTHAAAAA OUT!!!!!!


----------



## WAQAS119

AAAllaaaa bowling......
MashaAllah


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

We call it Pakistan Cricket Team..

Can do any thing , Any Where any condition ..

Long Live Pakistan


----------



## Introvert

Congratulations team Pakistan.


----------



## Al-zakir

Haaaaaaaa very nice. another duck at last......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

mubarke mubarke


----------



## WAQAS119



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rizhussain44

Congrats to all my Pakistani Fellows here. Now lets pray that England also wins today!


----------



## alibaz

Congrats Pakistan We won


----------



## MZUBAIR

Congratulations !!!!!
PAK have won guys

Hope English team wins against New Zealand


----------



## Choppers

So Pakistan Goes to semifinal Congrats Pak....


----------



## U-571

now we need NZ to lose

KP is not playing is a big draw back..


----------



## Hyde

*STAND UP STAND UP - FOR THE CHAMPIONS FOR THE CHAMPIONS (i hope england beats Kiwis today) *


----------



## Creder

wooohoooo we won


----------



## Al-zakir

Where are all the hatersssssssssssss.........Egg on the face......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shining eyes

_*HAVE TO BE A PARTYYYYYYYYYYYYY*_


----------



## alibaz

Aziz Hum Wattano Aap sub ko boht Mubarak Ho.


----------



## shining eyes

I CAN SEE NO INDIANS (haters) IN THE PARTY lolxxxxxxxxxxx
hahahaha they must be under their bed hahaha


----------



## MZUBAIR

Zaki said:


> *STAND UP STAND UP - FOR THE CHAMPIONS FOR THE CHAMPIONS (i hope england beats Kiwis today) *



In last game PAK vs NZ, PAK was about to win when VEMPIRES played their rols and didnt gave a thick edge out on AAMIR bowl.
Afridi and Misbah wasnt out.

I hope ENG will play serious cricket against NZ.


----------



## Tiger Awan

alibaz said:


> Aziz Hum Wattano Aap sub ko boht Mubarak Ho.



It look like Tariq Aziz(of PTV) announcing Pakistan Victory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

waiting for kiwi demice

if we had won against kiwis we had already qualified, now our fates are hung


----------



## Luftwaffe

shinning restrain yourself from such comments in this thread..


----------



## arihant

South Africa out, Pakistan might be in &#8211; T20 Semi Final | Reshap.com

May 10, 2010 : South Africa need to go home now as they have no chance to be in the Semi Final of the Twenty20 World Cup being played at West Indies. Pakistan has keep the hopes for the Semi Final squad. The next match is between England vs New Zealand and if England beats New Zealand, Pakistan will be in the Semi Final because of their good Net Run Rate compared to New Zealand.

Earlier, Pakistan won the toss and elected to bat first. They put the score of 148/7 in the limited 20 overs game. Kamran Akmal, Umar Akmal and Shahid Afridi contributed greatly to the score of Pakistan and were able to post respectable total. In reply, South Africa could not hold wickets in hand and Required Run Rate always remain high of current run rate. Eventually they lost the game in the last over by 11 runs.


----------



## SSGPA1

SSGPA1 said:


> If *ENG wins today against SA *and if
> 
> Step one complete. Lets see what happens on Monday.



*Pakistan wins it's next game against SA,​*
Step two complete. Now lets pray that ENG doesn't do any foavours to the NZL.


----------



## Peregrine

nice , this is the second time we have kicked South Africa out of ICC T20 worldcup matches in a row

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arihant

shining eyes said:


> I CAN SEE NO INDIANS (haters) IN THE PARTY lolxxxxxxxxxxx
> hahahaha they must be under their bed hahaha



What Indian's have to do with Pakistan's win. We are waiting for tomorrows match. Moreover, those team should enter semis which are really capable. From my view point, If India doesn't win tomorrow match they don't deserve the semis spot. I hope England beats NZ in the next game and eventually T20 Cup remains with Asia. Best of Luck u guys. No hard feelings.


----------



## PFF

HAHAHAHAHA Where are the curry people? Now lets butcher cows lol Pakistan has won, kurbani do Indians !


----------



## Frankenstein

Smell of a Victory after a while!!


----------



## SummerWine

MZUBAIR said:


> In last game PAK vs NZ, PAK was about to win when VEMPIRES played their rols and didnt gave a thick edge out on AAMIR bowl.
> Afridi and Misbah wasnt out.
> 
> I hope ENG will play serious cricket against NZ.



Yes certainly hope so but as Eng have already qualified they migth take it easily and can deliberately knowck pak out.....you know white man love.....

No matter what the outcome...our boys have done us PROUD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

dont be so exagerrated in your manner guys, WE HAVNT QUALIFIED YET

kiwis need to be beaten

chance for reaching semis is 50/50 now

umar should be man of the match, he saved the match mashallah


----------



## Comet

Why is Abdur Razzak playing so much down the order?


----------



## arihant

What bothers me is that we need to support our team which has consistently performed worst. Those team should not qualify who don't deserve. The today's although shows that Pakistan do deserve. It though lost matches earlier, what they performed today was something out par. 

Tomorrow is important match for India. They not only have to depend on other team but also need to out perform much better than their avg. record. Winning any match by margin of 20 runs when your opposite is aware of all facts (about how to enter semis), would make every chance difficult. I have no hope for tomorrow considering facts and intellectual power of SL. India might get win against SL but would not quality because of short of margin in NRR.


----------



## shining eyes

duhastmish said:


> PAKISTAN GUNNA LOOSE
> 
> GO PAKSITAN go india's way , go home  and check some sleep. loool



what about this POST SIR?


> shinning restrain yourself from such comments in this thread..


----------



## U-571

Afridi: "The boys really performed very well. Kamran Akmal .. Umar akmal .. my partnership with Umar too ..Captain's performance is always important. .. *I have already started praying that England should win the next game*!"


----------



## HAWK73

umairp said:


> Why is Abdur Razzak playing so much down the order?



I love this question!


----------



## U-571

if only we had scored one last run in the last bowl against kiwis we had the most chance to qualify regardless of the next match outcome.. but it was damn wicket out of the last bowl which required 2 runs to win.

bu anyways this is called fate and we are all destined for it..


----------



## HAWK73

Ladies & Gentlemen

Congratulations,  that once again Pakistan Knock-Out South Africa from T20 World Cup in West Indies.

Now. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 

England MUST beat New Zealand for that Pakistan will be in semies.
Inshallah.


----------



## U-571

PFF said:


> Oh sorry, didn't know u also drink camel urine


----------



## Marxist

New Zealand have won the toss and will be batting first.


----------



## shining eyes

well its the second bad thing happened to pakistan FIRST is that there is no KP in the English side well good for him that he got a baby-boy!


----------



## fawwaxs

Now what! do we need to hold our breath for ENG & NZL match??


----------



## Hyde

Points Table | ICC World Twenty20 2010 | Cricinfo.com

Is that mean if NZ win with a very low margin - we can still qualify for the Semi Finals?

and if England wins - its a straight entry to Semi Final


----------



## U-571

no peterson today confirmed!!


----------



## arihant

Zaki said:


> Points Table | ICC World Twenty20 2010 | Cricinfo.com
> 
> Is that mean if NZ win with a very low margin - we can still qualify for the Semi Finals?
> 
> and if England wins - its a straight entry to Semi Final



Brother if new zealand wins they would have 4 points while you have 2 points. So, Eng must beat NZ by any margin. Even 1 would be sufficient.


----------



## fawwaxs

England... you can do it!!


----------



## HAWK73

England must win.


----------



## rizhussain44

Zaki said:


> Points Table | ICC World Twenty20 2010 | Cricinfo.com
> 
> Is that mean if NZ win with a very low margin - we can still qualify for the Semi Finals?
> 
> and if England wins - its a straight entry to Semi Final



Even if the match between Eng and NZ Draws or Ties such that each team gets 1 point NZ will make it to the Semis along with Eng and Pak will be out.


----------



## Comet

Go New Zealand !!!


----------



## fatman17

our fate rests with eng beating nz but really folks we dont deserve it. and who wld have thought that SA will not win a single super 8 match - glourious uncertainties of cricket i guess


----------



## EagleEyes

A few abusers banned. Enjoy the thread. 

GO ENGLAND!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HAWK73

blackwater 007,

Yes, Pakistan is suffering and suffering a lot in all fields because of many reasons. DO NOT forget that International Politics too involved into Pakistan`s personal matters as well.

But forget this guy and lets hope that Pakistan or India or maybe both make their place into Semies.

Best of luck for tomorrow India`s match.


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

U-571 said:


> no peterson today confirmed!!



He went back to UK , because of birth of his baby boy..


----------



## HAWK73

Bas_tum_Pak said:


> He went back to UK , because of birth of his baby boy..


I see.
Anyway without him English team is not so good as with him?


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

^ 
With Out Peterson , Its Big problem


----------



## WAQAS119

WebMaster said:


> A few abusers banned. Enjoy the thread.
> 
> GO ENGLAND!!



Thank you sir... You must also ban a account named 'PakistanCricketteamhater'...


----------



## alibaz

First ball Eng vs NZ Bowled. Best of luck.

Tofel and Devis Supervising match


----------



## Areesh

umairp said:


> Go New Zealand !!!



Yes go newzealand. Go out of the tournament.


----------



## WAQAS119

Bas_tum_Pak said:


> ^
> With Out Peterson , Its Big problem



dont worry dude.......keep hopes alive.


----------



## TATA

best of luck pakistan from India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAWK73

Inshallah, England will beat New Zealand.


----------



## shining eyes

GOOD FIRST OVER ONLY 1 run


----------



## Creder

why do they use green n yellow colour scheme ? shouldnt it be white and green


----------



## HAWK73

For tomorrow match India must beat Sri Lanka.


----------



## HAWK73

Creder said:


> why do they use green n yellow colour scheme ? shouldnt it be white and green



Absolutely right Bro.
Well said!!!


----------



## U-571

mc cullum must go


----------



## S.U.R.B.

TATA said:


> best of luck pakistan from India



Thanks.....best of luck to india aswell will meet you in the final of T20 again.


----------



## WAQAS119

TATA said:


> best of luck pakistan from India


----------



## Marxist

New Zealand 17/0 (2.2) two consicutive 4's by mccullum


----------



## HAWK73

TATA said:


> best of luck pakistan from India



Thanks & Best of luck for India`s match tomorrow.


----------



## U-571

bohut chawke lag rahain hain bros


----------



## U-571

i think english have less than 50&#37; chance to win already due to KP absence


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Mc Cullum must go...he is the danger man..


----------



## alibaz

Jessy Raider gone


----------



## WAQAS119

gone....


----------



## Evil Flare

Rider Gone ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Marxist

one gone ryder i think


----------



## shining eyes

IF NO WIKITS GO DOWN PAK will be in trouble..........hahahahha as i pressed enter for this post i saw score 30\1 OUT lolxxx


----------



## U-571

OUT!!!!!!!
jesse ryder is gone, mc cullum stays


----------



## Evil Flare

very Hard for England to win ..

Chasing is very hard on this Pitch ...


Pata nahi kya hoga ..


----------



## U-571

shining eyes said:


> IF NO WIKITS GO DOWN PAK will be in trouble..........hahahahha as i pressed enter for this post i saw score 30\1 OUT lolxxx



bhai england khel raha hai


----------



## Mirza Jatt

self delete..


----------



## WAQAS119



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Evil Flare

WTF MAN ..

Easy runout Missed

Fcccukkkkkkkkk


----------



## alibaz

Missed a clear run out. I think bad day for England


----------



## WAQAS119

go England go


----------



## shining eyes

U-571 said:


> bhai england khel raha hai


BUT TROUBLED Will be pakistan lolx ENG is already there ENG IS TO WIN FOR PAK HERE hahahha


----------



## U-571

Indian Jatt said:


> there was a wicket the moment I posted abot McCullum,s wicket..lol..I think I should post more frequently...



yes plzz...............................


----------



## bc040400065

hope so england beats kiwi's by some good margin so that we have an outside chance for the semi's....


----------



## S.U.R.B.

looks like Englishmen don't like an asian team to be in the semis.

God please! help team Pakistan.


----------



## Marxist

bc040400065 said:


> hope so england beats kiwi's by some good margin so that we have an outside chance for the semi's....



if england won on last ball u r in,Pakistan had a good run rate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

bc040400065 said:


> hope so england beats kiwi's by some good margin so that we have an outside chance for the semi's....



No !!!

If England Win by any margin .. Pak will Qualify b/c of superior Run rate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

ffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuccccccccccccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!

english players plzz support pakistan


----------



## rizhussain44

Wickets are not falling, not good, not good


----------



## U-571

RR 6.25,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## WAQAS119

bc040400065 said:


> hope so england beats kiwi's by some good margin so that we have an outside chance for the semi's....



lol,,, only England win will do.. no need of good win.

No run rate issue with Pakistan


----------



## shining eyes

U-571 said:


> i will slaughter a cow if pak wins lol


LOLXXXXX YOU HAVE TO SLAUGHTER A COW NOW U571 hahahahahah INVITE ME TO PARTY TOOOOO


----------



## WAQAS119

rizhussain44 said:


> Wickets are not falling, not good, not good



cool buddy cool......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aboutimeee

2 down  yayyyy


----------



## WAQAS119

sixxxxxxxx and out...........






go England go...


----------



## mr42O

is it only me but not many Indians in ground any more ?


----------



## rizhussain44

WAQAS119 said:


> cool buddy cool......



ha ha!! six and then out!!


----------



## alibaz

Great catch probably catch of the tournament so far


----------



## Marxist

59/2 (9.0),Redmond gone


----------



## U-571

ANOTHER GONE!!

STILL MC CULLUM SURVIVES xD

59/2 9 OVS

ross tylor in


----------



## WAQAS119

difficult to play against spinners...

I wonder how Pakistan played spinners beautifully..


----------



## Mirza Jatt

3rd gone..


----------



## WAQAS119

goneerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Danger man gone....Mccullum



go England go


----------



## alibaz

Wow Mc Cllum Gone


----------



## Marxist

65/3 one more gone


----------



## rizhussain44

WAQAS119 said:


> goneerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> Danger man gone....Mccullum
> 
> 
> 
> go England go



Yuppppy!! This CRICINFO sucks!! Still showing 65/2


----------



## U-571

GONE!!!!!!!

THIS TYM THAT MCCULLUM


----------



## alibaz

Wana see back of Taylor


----------



## shining eyes

A sigh of relief that there will be no UNEXPECTED BOMBARDMENT from BB muculum hoffffff


----------



## Evil Flare

Queen Ezabeth Zindabad


----------



## Huda

england ka match kis k sath hai 
aur kistne over hogaye??


----------



## WAQAS119

rizhussain44 said:


> Yuppppy!! This CRICINFO sucks!! Still showing 65/2



When you have defence info why to follow cricinfo.......... lol

Watch online

Extracover.NET - Watch cricket live free


----------



## WAQAS119

huda said:


> england ka match kis k sath hai
> aur kistne over hogaye??



lol, Zulaikha mard tha ya aurat thi....lol 


Watch match online here
Extracover.NET - Watch cricket live free


----------



## Huda

WAQAS119 said:


> lol, Zulaikha mard tha ya aurat thi....lol
> 
> 
> Watch match online here
> Extracover.NET - Watch cricket live free



tou ap bata do mujhe sirf yehi pata krna hai match nhi dekhna


----------



## Evil Flare

Comon England 

Do something

Chit karin yaaaaaaaaaar


----------



## Areesh

huda said:


> tou ap bata do mujhe sirf yehi pata krna hai match nhi dekhna



Newzealand kai sath.


----------



## U-571

tym for ross tylor to go


----------



## WAQAS119

huda said:


> tou ap bata do mujhe sirf yehi pata krna hai match nhi dekhna



England Vs NewZealand...

83/3 in 12.1 overs

If England wins Pakistan will go through to the semi finals.

So pray for Englands win today


----------



## Areesh

Go england Go. Make people of subcontinent happy for the first time.


----------



## U-571

RR increasing, 6.84 for now


----------



## Creder

i expect a total between 135-150


----------



## WAQAS119

no worry...........

go England go


----------



## Creder

1 1 W 1 1 1 | 1 1 3 1 2 1 | 6 1 1 1 2 1 | 4 1 2 2

its pathetic that we have to stoop so low to cheer for the same team that beat us


----------



## WAQAS119

101 for 3 after 14 overs..................


----------



## U-571

............................................. mama mama


----------



## WAQAS119

wickets wickets........ more wickets...hehe


----------



## rizhussain44

WAQAS119 said:


> 101 for 3 after 14 overs..................



The Kiwis are very nicely placed at this point to unleash in the last overs.


----------



## shining eyes

*WELL PPL i have seen the last over it seems like a FIX MATCH
sidebottom bowled all balls leg sidish expect last one and no one waz protecting singles so they got 3 2s and a 4 from leg side*


----------



## WAQAS119

four........

But no worry.......


----------



## Evil Flare

Very Bad Performance by England

---------- Post added at 11:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 PM ----------

I think England will lose by itself to Support there Genetical Brothers


----------



## WAQAS119

rizhussain44 said:


> The Kiwis are very nicely placed at this point to unleash in the last overs.



no worry......lol


----------



## SummerWine

Well it is worrying.........chasing anyhting 130+ is going ot be almost impossible here ......

Even if we dont make it, lets keep the suport up for our boys...

Brits dont care about us and about their winning now...they are through....they aint playing to their full potential..

V difficult for Pak now


----------



## WAQAS119

SummerWine said:


> Well it is worrying.........chasing anyhting 130+ is going ot be almost impossible here ......
> 
> Even if we dont make it, lets keep the suport up for our boys...
> 
> Brits dont care about us and about their winning now...they are through....they aint playing to their full potential..
> 
> V difficult for Pak now



coooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll......................


----------



## U-571

seems like less hope for pak 

anything below 150 is chasable


----------



## Evil Flare

SummerWine said:


> Well it is worrying.........chasing anyhting 130+ is going ot be almost impossible here ......
> 
> Even if we dont make it, lets keep the suport up for our boys...
> 
> Brits dont care about us and about their winning now...they are through....they aint playing to their full potential..
> 
> V difficult for Pak now




Pieterson is also absent ..

who will chase the target ?


----------



## Frankenstein

they are bribed, feel sorry for them, but no problem this isn't end of the world


----------



## WAQAS119

guys just wait and see....... Pakistan will go through for semis. InshaAllah


----------



## Evil Flare

WTF 

Another Six


----------



## shining eyes

*WELL IF LUMB AND BOPARA GIVES SOLID OPENNIng stand then MORGUN will do its work in th middleorder ALL DEPENDS ON LUCK pp*l


----------



## Evil Flare

Styris & Taylor both are Bombarding ..

I see only 10&#37; chance for Pakistan


----------



## alibaz

Looking at body language the chances of England winning 30% and NZ 70%


----------



## WAQAS119

Pakistan will go through to World Cup 2010 Semi Finals, InshaAllah.


Just wait and see, pitch seems changed a bit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

126 runs after 17 overs


----------



## Mirza Jatt

I like this guy Styris..he is an experienced and really good player....England need to restrict NZ below 145-150 cause the pitch will not help the batsmen a lot..so a target above that will be difficult to chase..


----------



## SummerWine

Aamir Zia said:


> Pieterson is also absent ..
> 
> who will chase the target ?



Yes so far it all seems fun and games for Egland team. at the toss, Collingwood couldnt control his smile and looked extra relaxed...bt someone rightly said.....if Eng take this game as a joke....then other teams will soon joke with them.....

anyways i have never liked English team and if they dont do it today...well i will suport Kiwis for the trophy

Jokes apart....we only have ourselves to blame for this and if God forbids, we dont qualify then no bad feelings for these teams...

Atleast we knockd South Africans out....anf team did give nation smiles for a while



Nice catch by the way...127-4 ...17.2 overs.dangerous Styris gone


----------



## AliFarooq

out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WAQAS119

good over...


----------



## Mirza Jatt

good for England the better player is out..


----------



## U-571

out.....................................


----------



## gowthamraj

@waquas. .I really amazed by your confidence. . I also praying for ENG winning. .best of luck


----------



## WAQAS119

gowthamraj said:


> @waquas. .I really amazed by your confidence. . I also praying for ENG winning. .best of luck


----------



## AliFarooq

outttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Mirza Jatt

guys I dont want hurt any sentiments here ,but honestly if there was no Pakistan angle here, then any day I would have liked New Zealand to beat England.....and I am sure there are many Pakistani members like me who would have supported NZ over England any other day..but if England winning makes my Pakistani buddies happy then I pray that England wins it today...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Evil Flare

Taylor out

141/6


----------



## Imran Khan

New Zealand 141/5 (18.3/20 ov)


----------



## AliFarooq

outtttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Evil Flare

NZ Can make 155

Pretty Much hard to chase


----------



## shining eyes

SIDEBOTTOM IS_______________________ i think bribed lolx


----------



## Frankenstein

where there is a hope there is a will


----------



## gowthamraj

WAQAS119 said:


>



surely, look now pitch supporting some batting.


----------



## AliFarooq

if eng lose tday gunna h8 em 4ever


----------



## alibaz

Body language of both teams is not good appears to be a fixed match. I think England will collapse

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAWK73

Well, last over of New Zealand innings.


----------



## Imran Khan

apny dil ki baat kahoon?

hamari team ne hum ko itna chutya bana diya hai ke ajj dosri team ko duayeen ker rahy hai.shamefully


----------



## Evil Flare

3 Balls Left


----------



## HAWK73

alibaz said:


> Body language of both teams is not good appears to be a fixed match. I think England will collapse



Well, I saw that England played well.
But who knows that what you says is right?


----------



## Evil Flare

Imran Khan said:


> apny dil ki baat kahoon?
> 
> hamari team ne hum ko itna chutya bana diya hai ke ajj dosri team ko duayeen ker rahy hai.shamefully





Jee Haan

kaise Din aagaye hain hamaare


----------



## AliFarooq

Imran Khan said:


> apny dil ki baat kahoon?
> 
> hamari team ne hum ko itna chutya bana diya hai ke ajj dosri team ko duayeen ker rahy hai.shamefully



its part of the game


----------



## HAWK73

Imran Khan said:


> apny dil ki baat kahoon?
> 
> hamari team ne hum ko itna chutya bana diya hai ke ajj dosri team ko duayeen ker rahy hai.shamefully


----------



## AliFarooq

lol goin to be same total as pak?


----------



## Evil Flare

149/6


150 to WIN ..


How is NZ Bowling attack ??

is it GooD ..


----------



## WAQAS119

150 target.


go England go


----------



## HAWK73

150 is this a good score for England


----------



## rizhussain44

England did good in the last 3 to 4 overs!


----------



## AliFarooq

wow 149 bs, misfield, sloppy from collinwood, match is fixed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

hum pakistani ho ker bhi england ke match per apna khoon jala rahy hai .majboori hai


----------



## SummerWine

Indian Jatt said:


> guys I dont want hurt any sentiments here ,but honestly if there was no Pakistan angle here, then any day I would have liked New Zealand to beat England.....and I am sure there are many Pakistani members like me who would have supported NZ over England any other day..but if England winning makes my Pakistani buddies happy then I pray that England wins it today...



WOW....thanks buddy...you are a rare one....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

no KP today, lets see if these english chase the target, its pretty chasable..


----------



## alibaz

Imran Khan said:


> apny dil ki baat kahoon?
> 
> hamari team ne hum ko itna chutya bana diya hai ke ajj dosri team ko duayeen ker rahy hai.shamefully



Very well said.


----------



## HAWK73

rizhussain44 said:


> England did good in the last 3 to 4 overs!



Well, this is what I saw that they bowled well in last overs.


----------



## notting hill

Frankenstein said:


> where there is a hope there is a will



good one .. though have to admit i heard it for the first time..


----------



## HAWK73

Imran Khan said:


> hum pakistani ho ker bhi england ke match per apna khoon jala rahy hai .majboori hai



Majboori, kia kia nahi karwati.


----------



## shining eyes

well 1 run more than Pakistan and 1 wikit less........
well.......................60:40 in favour of Nz it is if we take a look at the stats........
well hope for the best its POSSIBLE score for ENG.....


----------



## Frankenstein

England chased Pakistan's 147 total, i think 150 is not that much, oh wait Peterson is not there


----------



## gowthamraj

alibaz said:


> Body language of both teams is not good appears to be a fixed match. I think England will collapse


No,dont think that way ENG is already found their way they realxly playing but NZ is on pressure


----------



## Creder

lol i said they'd make anywhere between 135-150 ..which i guess really isnt a prediction either


----------



## WAQAS119

England Batsmen need some this




don't get me wrong  I mean for power and energy..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Kiwis need 150 to win the match. Pretty much the same target like Pakistan gave to SA.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

in the last overs, the pitch has shown some changes..that should be a good sign for England...150 very much chasable even if KP is not there...


----------



## aboutimeee

AliFarooq said:


> wow 149 bs, misfield, sloppy from collinwood, match is fixed



England dont fix matches, and same things were said about AUS Vs BD match but they won in the end. anyways if we r out then its our own doing not englands.
Go England Go


----------



## HAWK73

WAQAS119 said:


> England Batsmen need some this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't get me wrong  I mean for power and energy..lol



Waqas Bhai,
Kia hogya hai?


----------



## WAQAS119

lol. I got a map...................

lets work out easiest way of England's success..l0ol


----------



## notting hill

i think it is kiwis now ..... arnd abt 130 i would have had english as favourites .. IAN BUTLER is the key here .. he has been one of the most consistent bowlers in this tournament.. kiwis are a better fielding side .. england is the 4th team to play on this pitch today so it would be even slower.. and new zealand know they have to win so they would try even harder unlike english who i think weren't that serious today..should be a lazy chase by england


----------



## U-571

waqas bhai eats lot of bananas lol


----------



## shining eyes

WAQAS119 said:


> lol. I got a map...................
> 
> lets work out easiest way of England's success..l0ol




---------- Post added at 12:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 AM ----------

STRANGE OPPENING BOWLER FROM kiwis? isnt it??????
N macullum


----------



## shining eyes

WOWWWW .4 overs and 12 runs


----------



## HAWK73

Excellent start for England team in 1st over.
2 6s.


----------



## WAQAS119

U-571 said:


> waqas bhai eats lot of bananas lol


----------



## rizhussain44

What a blast start by England!!! 
England 13/0 (1.0/20 ov)


----------



## gowthamraj

look like, ENG finish game within 15th over, congrats Pakistan


----------



## Frankenstein

WAQAS119 said:


> England Batsmen need some this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't get me wrong  I mean for power and energy..lol






 More power and more energy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aboutimeee

well its looking good


----------



## HAWK73

gowthamraj said:


> look like, ENG finish game within 15th over, congrats Pakistan



Their openers going well.


----------



## U-571

england has started good, hope it doesnt spoil


----------



## Imran Khan

gowthamraj said:


> look like, ENG finish game within 15th over, congrats Pakistan



tumhary moon main ghee shaker


----------



## shining eyes

GOOD GOOD GO ENG GO.......22 from 2


----------



## Evil Flare

Frankenstein said:


> More power and more energy


----------



## Choppers

Lagta hai England dus over mein hi match kahatam kar denge....


----------



## WAQAS119

go England go

but not beyond semis,,,,lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rizhussain44

woohooooo!!! England 22/0 in just 2 overs!! Go England go!!


----------



## Evil Flare

Match is Fixed
Khud haatho mein catch de dia


----------



## HAWK73

Aamir Zia said:


>



Is there any Bunny for it?


----------



## Imran Khan

ohhhhhhh bhai tum log apny hathyaar door rakho hum ne team ko jetwana hai un ki ankheen bahir nhi niklwani itny moty gager kely de ker


----------



## WAQAS119

Frankenstein said:


> More power and more energy



 This is too big for Goras,,,,,lol


----------



## U-571

guys plzz put up the latest score, cricinfo is very slow


----------



## shining eyes

GONE ((((((


----------



## gowthamraj

Imran Khan said:


> tumhary moon main ghee shaker


dude i did't know urdu


----------



## rizhussain44

fcccuukkkk! Kieswetter is out


----------



## HAWK73

Aamir Zia said:


> Match is Fixed
> Khud haatho mein catch de dia


Ya, looks very easy catch.
There is a bit doubt about that math is fix.
But. . . . . lts see maybe its not.


----------



## WAQAS119

28 for 1............


----------



## Imran Khan

gowthamraj said:


> dude i did't know urdu



but its hindi 

its mean you don't know hindi???????

any way i am not dude


----------



## DesiGuy

What's new?? dudes?


----------



## WAQAS119

go go go England but stop in semis........lol


----------



## Creder

1 1 4 6 . 1 | . 4lb . 1 4 . | . 2 W 1 3 . | . . 6 .


----------



## DesiGuy

who is out and who is in? 

EDIT: wtf????? "This forum requires that you wait 15 seconds between posts. Please try again in 1 seconds."



What kind of rule is that????????


----------



## Imran Khan

DesiGuy said:


> What's new?? dudes?



we are not dudes ok mind it i am so old


----------



## U-571

...............
if only this holds for longer

---------- Post added at 12:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 AM ----------

...............
if only this holds for longer


----------



## WAQAS119

Seems NewZealand are bribed,,,, dropped the catch..lol :


----------



## shining eyes

LIVE STREAMING PLZZ


----------



## Imran Khan

DesiGuy said:


> who is out and who is in?
> 
> EDIT: wtf????? "This forum requires that you wait 15 seconds between posts. Please try again in 1 seconds."
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of rule is that????????



for avoid spams


----------



## rizhussain44

Good!! Six!!

The first wicket fell at 25 runs.. even if England lose one wicket every 25 runs they will get to the score at the loss of 6 wickets 

------------------------------


England 42/1 (4.1/20 ov)
Recent overs . 4lb . 1 4 . | . 2 W 1 3 . | . . 6 . 4 . | 4


----------



## gowthamraj

Imran Khan said:


> but its hindi
> 
> its mean you don't know hindi???????
> 
> any way i am not dude


I only know Tamil and English. .It better you wrote tamil other than english. . What you wrote that?


----------



## WAQAS119

shining eyes said:


> LIVE STREAMING PLZZ



Extracover.NET - Watch cricket live free


----------



## DesiGuy

@ Imran Bhai, than bhai is good!!!!

by the way, you are not that old? Are you??

If so, than still so much passion for sport!


----------



## SummerWine

looks English are playing fearless.....Thanks to Pak who beat SA


Cmon now dont be that fearless.....we dont mind if Eng finish game in 17th over rather than the 12th over


----------



## Evil Flare

New Zealand 149/6 (20/20 ov)
England 38/1 (3.6/20 ov)
England require another 112 runs with 9 wickets and 16.0 overs remaining


----------



## shining eyes

BOND IS HIT HARD hahahahahha LOGO.....................kisi nay usko koi POWER BARHANY K LIAY TO NAI DIA KUJ????? hahah


----------



## U-571

great starting of 2nd partnership, few boundaries in a lil while


----------



## DesiGuy

43/1 england. 4th over.


----------



## HAWK73

I should go away from TV-Screen.
Because my heart is my mouth whenever english player play an aggressive shot.


----------



## DesiGuy

Hey, I heard Pakistan beat SA??? 

So are they in/out??


----------



## shining eyes

WAQAS119 said:


> Extracover.NET - Watch cricket live free


----------



## Imran Khan

gowthamraj said:


> I only know Tamil and English. .It better you wrote tamil other than english. . What you wrote that?



i surerrender bro i don't know tamil

i was say some good words to you when you wrote pakistan will win

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

England 44/1 (4.3/20 ov)


----------



## rizhussain44

DesiGuy said:


> Hey, I heard Pakistan beat SA???
> 
> So are they in/out??



Why do you think everyone here is cheering for England. If they win Pakistan will be in the Semis else Pak will be out.


----------



## HAWK73

DesiGuy said:


> Hey, I heard Pakistan beat SA???
> 
> So are they in/out??



You heard it right.


----------



## alibaz

What if bookies have changed script and we have a Pak India Final


----------



## shining eyes

4.5 overs 45\1


----------



## DesiGuy

@ Imran bhai: 


Does this rule applies to elite members?? wait for 15 seconds??


----------



## WAQAS119

DesiGuy said:


> Hey, I heard Pakistan beat SA???
> 
> So are they in/out??



yeap, SA is out...


----------



## DesiGuy

HAWK73 said:


> You heard it right.





SO r they in/out of the tournament?


----------



## Evil Flare

Pressure plays very important role in a match & rite now England is playing with no pressure at all , they are already at the semi's 

looking at their current Runs , if they loose than DAAL mein kuch Kaala hai ..


----------



## Imran Khan

DesiGuy said:


> Hey, I heard Pakistan beat SA???
> 
> So are they in/out??



yes we beat SA and now can't sleep because we beat them

by the way i already send the report to my boss but he answer me very strange i can't wrote


----------



## HAWK73

Its a bit scary for me the way both batsmen playing like shots & hits.


----------



## Frankenstein

WAQAS119 said:


> This is too big for Goras,,,,,lol



Ok lets save it for WestIndies match , dont get me wrong


----------



## Imran Khan

DesiGuy said:


> SO r they in/out of the tournament?



still not yet decided


----------



## HAWK73

DesiGuy said:


> SO r they in/out of the tournament?



If England beat New Zealand then we are IN.

Jhon Cena.


----------



## Evil Flare

DesiGuy said:


> @ Imran bhai:
> 
> 
> Does this rule applies to elite members?? wait for 15 seconds??



i can post even after 2 seconds but both post merged into 1 ...


----------



## shining eyes

well..................ENG is looking better than australia........playing with great confidence..........


----------



## U-571

* England RR 9.00
* Last 5 ovs 46/1 RR 9.20
* Required RR 6.95
* New Zealand RR 7.45


----------



## DesiGuy

by the way i already send the report to my boss but he answer me very strange i can't wrote[/QUOTE]



haha, i knew that from the beginning. 

But your boss is quite different than you are? 

Cuz you don't answer very strange, do you? 

Than how do you deal with him, opps i mean Her?


----------



## Evil Flare

Lovely Sweep Shot ... Gone for 4


----------



## Mirza Jatt

gowthamraj said:


> I only know Tamil and English. .It better you wrote tamil other than english. . What you wrote that?



Gowtham he meant, whatever you say is gud and should come true..

BTW this old proverb literally means - purified butter and sugar in your mouth.. 

I know you would never want it...but thats how we people in subcontinent are..aren't we ??..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAWK73

WOW,

I love it the play England playing.
Go England Go


----------



## WAQAS119

Frankenstein said:


> Ok lets save it for WestIndies match , dont get me wrong



no i am not getting you wrong...lol


----------



## Imran Khan

DesiGuy said:


> @ Imran bhai:
> 
> 
> Does this rule applies to elite members?? wait for 15 seconds??



i never face it in last three years even once


----------



## Creder

so far so good..darn pietersen..ghar baith ke bachay khila raha hai


----------



## DesiGuy

I SEE!!!!!

that's why so many Pakistan fellow are tracking this match like satellites track from the space! lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rizhussain44

Recent overs . 2 W 1 3 . | . . 6 . 4 . | 4 1 1 . 1 1 | 1 1 4 . 4

England 56/1 (5.5/20 ov)

------Cricinfo ------

New Zealand are going to take the pace off the ball in an effort to restrict England - here's Scott Styris


----------



## U-571

England 57/1 (6.0/20 ov)

2 W 1 3 . | . . 6 . 4 . | 4 1 1 . 1 1 | 1 1 4 . 4 1


----------



## Awesome

Creder said:


> so far so good..darn pietersen..ghar baith ke bachay khila raha hai


Kabhi England ki team k liay itni duain nahi ki hongi


----------



## alibaz

Introduction of spin by NZ is important Juncture that can change course of match but I believe Vitory has missed trick buy introducing himself a lil late.


----------



## HAWK73

Ghabrao Nahi Dosto,

Inshallah, England Jete Ga. Inshallah.


----------



## Evil Flare

New Zealand 149/6 (20/20 ov)
England 57/1 (6.0/20 ov)
England require another 93 runs with 9 wickets and 14.0 overs remaining


----------



## gowthamraj

Imran Khan said:


> i surerrender bro i don't know tamil
> 
> i was say some good words to you when you wrote pakistan will win


oh thanks bhai. .


----------



## Creder

DEsI Guy

Bro its just a measure to ensure that people dont spam..so they have restriction that you need to have a 15 sec interval between posts


----------



## DesiGuy

New Zealand are going to take the pace off the ball in an effort to restrict England


----------



## WAQAS119

DesiGuy said:


> I SEE!!!!!
> 
> that's why so many Pakistan fellow are tracking this match like satellites track from the space! lol





go England go


----------



## HAWK73

I sure you that Pakistan will play much better in Semi-Final than New Zealand if they go through.


----------



## U-571

whats the latest score???


----------



## Imran Khan

DesiGuy said:


> by the way i already send the report to my boss but he answer me very strange i can't wrote





haha, i knew that from the beginning. 

But your boss is quite different than you are? 

Cuz you don't answer very strange, do you? 

Than how do you deal with him, opps i mean Her? [/QUOTE]

he behave like hitler prody viedeos but i think he will sucide one day

i told him there is one pakistani and us guy make fun on you  he reply me **** off we are so busy i don't care pakistani us what say i care what RAW say


----------



## DesiGuy

Now i can post even after 2 sec. 

That mean this rule does not apply to me!!? azn:


----------



## Imran Khan

England 58/1 (6.2/20 ov


----------



## Evil Flare

Ravi Bopara Out !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Imran Khan

DesiGuy said:


> Now i can post even after 2 sec.
> 
> That mean this rule does not apply to me!!? azn:



i fix the problim for you


----------



## U-571

aye khuda england ko jeet dede, warna pathan bhai ki gand phatt jae ge karachi aate he


----------



## alibaz

Ravi Bhopara out


----------



## HAWK73

That was really a very very bad shot by *Ravi Bopara*


----------



## Frankenstein

Seems like Pakistan Bribed England at the right time


----------



## shining eyes

_*BOPara gya...........FIX LAGTA HA YAR*_


----------



## DesiGuy

Imran Khan said:


> i fix the problim for you




Why so much love for Raw? 

opps, i mean CIA!!!


----------



## U-571

damn 2nd wicket......


----------



## WAQAS119

required run rate 6.84


----------



## DesiGuy

bopara is goneeeeeeee


----------



## Creder

60 in seven overs...asim bro apki duain kabul ho gaye..admin ki job chor kay gaddi nasheen ban jao lol


----------



## U-571

its collingwood now, hope he supports for a long time


----------



## DesiGuy

pace off the ball in an effort to restrict England ,,,, WORKED!!


----------



## HAWK73

Match fix lagta hai, now


----------



## Mirza Jatt

no issues guys..if 2 wickets are down but the run rate is good...remember its just 20 overs game..so nothing troubled yet..England should not loose anymore wicket till the next five overs...the death overs need to be capitalised..


----------



## shining eyes

*WEll............................. TOLD U ITS FIXED*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

2nd down but England still in a strong position.


----------



## alibaz

60/3


----------



## WAQAS119

no worry....................


go England go


----------



## Imran Khan

DesiGuy said:


> Why so much love for Raw?
> 
> opps, i mean CIA!!!



seems like you work for both


----------



## Choppers

Two New batsmen at crease


----------



## Imran Khan

1 or gya lo ab


----------



## Evil Flare

7.2
Vettori to Lumb, OUT, 81.1 kph, gone! Vettori strikes! That was a really slow, loopy ball, Lumb went to sweep but missed it completely, was struck on the back leg and that is utterly adjacent! He was plumb, and Umpire Taufel was quick in the decision.


----------



## Choppers

Run rate will slow down now.


----------



## gowthamraj

mmmm. .match takes U-turn


----------



## Evil Flare

I said it ...

England will support their Genetical Brothers ..

Akhir kaar Khoon bolta hai


----------



## Creder

ye sara tum sab ka kasoor hai


----------



## Hyde

at this situation wickets will play a key role for both countries


----------



## Evil Flare

run rate sucks now 


| 1 . 1 1 W . | . W . . 1 1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

^^^^This Vettori is the danger bowler...england should not look to attack him..


----------



## WAQAS119

cooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Frankenstein

ENG 62/3 in 8 Overs
Current Run rate: 7.75| Required Run rate:7.33
To win: ENG needs 88 run(s) in 12 over(s)


----------



## Evil Flare

Remember we lost to NZ by only 1 RUN 

agar 1 run bana lia hota to Aaj yeh din dekha nahi parta


----------



## U-571

runrate is not the problem, english should keep maintaining singles while saving wickets...


----------



## HAWK73

*Well, English batsmen helping New Zealand quite easy.*

EDIT: 66/4


----------



## Choppers

Colling wood gone.............


----------



## Evil Flare

8.6
Styris to Collingwood, OUT, 105.9 kph


----------



## WAQAS119

4th down,,,,,,,,,,,,,


still coooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllll

no worries

Pakistan will go through semi finals InshaAllah


----------



## alibaz

Collin wood out they will collapse

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SummerWine

KHALASS...KHATAM..........THE END.........FINISH

Collingwood you *************


----------



## Choppers

2nd Innings
*ENG 66/4 in 9 Overs*
Current Run rate: 7.33| Required Run rate:7.63
To win: ENG needs 84 run(s) in 11 over(s)


----------



## Evil Flare

its 100&#37; Fixed

England loosing itself ..


----------



## Creder

1 1 4 . 4 1 | 1 . 1 1 W . | . W . . 1 1 | 1 1 1 1 . W

Allah hafiz ek aur lurak gaya


----------



## aboutimeee

HAWK73 said:


> Match fix lagta hai, now



Stop sayin that again and again, this is not pakistan playing
if they lose then they lose nothing to do woth math fixing.


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

collingwood gone ,,,Oh no..!!!


----------



## U-571

lo another gone....


----------



## HAWK73

WAQAS119 said:


> 4th down,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> still coooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllll
> 
> no worries
> 
> Pakistan will go through semi finals InshaAllah


Ghee Shakaar.


----------



## Hyde

thats very sad 

Kuch karo Morgan - i want you to hit 6 sixes in an over today


----------



## Choppers

Good Over by Vettori...


----------



## Evil Flare

everything is FCUKEED UP Now


1 . 1 1 W . | . W . . 1 1 | 1 1 1 1 . W | . . . 1 . 1


----------



## HAWK73

aboutimeee said:


> Stop sayin that again and again, this is not pakistan playing
> if they lose then they lose nothing to do woth math fixing.



I am not the only 1 who says that.


---------- Post added at 09:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 PM ----------




Choppers said:


> Good Over by Vettori...



He is doing very well for his team!


----------



## gowthamraj

oh my god!!! This is not fair. 4 down


----------



## Frankenstein




----------



## Mirza Jatt

3 wickets in 3 overs...

THE EQUATION NOW : 

The more wickets Eng lose = the weaker batsmen on the crease + more runs in last ten overs than what has been made in previous 10 overs...that too without any super overs....only hope = no more wickets + atleast 2 big overs....


----------



## Evil Flare

6 over mein 60 run they or 10 over mein 69 ..



WTF


----------



## Choppers

Good cricket by mOrgan n wright


----------



## Evil Flare

6 over mein 60 run they or 10 over mein 69 ..



WTF


----------



## SpArK

Its gonna be a thriller!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WAQAS119

SSSSSSSIIIIIIIIIIXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXxxx


----------



## Mirza Jatt

ok guys leavin for the day..hope England wins...good night all..


----------



## Evil Flare

WAQAS119 said:


> SSSSSSSIIIIIIIIIIXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXxxx




ab dekh lena ke OUT ho jayega

taake pata nahi chale ke jaan booj ke haar rahe hain ..

motherfccukers ...


----------



## U-571

Creder said:


> 1 1 4 . 4 1 | 1 . 1 1 W . | . W . . 1 1 | 1 1 1 1 . W
> 
> Allah hafiz ek aur lurak gaya



acha kon???

_________

req rate in increasing

and sixer


----------



## Creder

dont listen to waqas guys is ne bhang pe rakhi hai aj  jk yara


----------



## Choppers

abhi morgan out hai


----------



## Imran Khan

Indian Jatt said:


> ok guys leavin for the day..hope England wins...good night all..



itny jaldi jani


----------



## WAQAS119

Aamir Zia said:


> ab dekh lena ke OUT ho jayega
> 
> taake pata nahi chale ke jaan booj ke haar rahe hain ..
> 
> motherfccukers ...



cooooollll uddy cool,,


just wait and see..


Pakistan will be in WC 2010 semi finals ... InshaAllah


----------



## Imran Khan

Creder said:


> dont listen to waqas guys is ne bhang pe rakhi hai aj  jk yara



kiyoon sharab band hai kya?


----------



## Frankenstein

*ENGLAND*






*NEW ZEALAND*





*PAKISTAN*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

SIXxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Imran Khan

WAQAS119 said:


> cooooollll uddy cool,,
> 
> 
> just wait and see..
> 
> 
> Pakistan will be in WC 2010 semi finals ... InshaAllah



mustaqal mizag pakistani fan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Choppers

Prediction:Abhi Wicket girne ka time aa gaya hai.


----------



## rizhussain44

WAQAS119 said:


> SIXxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



yupi!!!!!! Shukar kuch umeed ki kiran nazar ai!!


----------



## WAQAS119

Creder said:


> dont listen to waqas guys is ne bhang pe rakhi hai aj  jk yara


----------



## Evil Flare

England require another 63 runs with 6 wickets and 48 balls remaining


----------



## Imran Khan

Choppers said:


> Prediction:Abhi Wicket girne ka time aa gaya hai.



area51 main bhukamp ayee ga bhagwaan kery


----------



## rizhussain44

WAQAS119 said:


> SIXxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



Did they change the last 6 to 4?? Cricinfo is showing two 4s instead of a 6 and 4


----------



## U-571

req R is 8.3 :[


----------



## WAQAS119

Frankenstein said:


> *ENGLAND*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NEW ZEALAND*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PAKISTAN*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rizhussain44

U-571 said:


> req R is 8.3 :[




Yar yeh ab 20/20 hai... is mai to esa hi hota hai in the last overs, it is not that hard to get.


----------



## Choppers

Imran Khan said:


> area51 main bhukamp ayee ga bhagwaan kery



Yahan par bhukamp nahi aate balki karayee jaate hai..


----------



## HAWK73

Well, both playing aggressive and getting 4 & 6s by risky shots.


----------



## WAQAS119

rizhussain44 said:


> Did they change the last 6 to 4?? Cricinfo is showing two 4s instead of a 6 and 4



 no...............


----------



## HAWK73

100 up for England


----------



## U-571

100 up great going england

England 100/4 (13.3/20 ov)

---------- Post added at 01:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 AM ----------

100 up great going england

England 100/4 (13.3/20 ov)


----------



## Evil Flare

Atleast England doing good by taking singles & Doubles


----------



## Imran Khan

Choppers said:


> Yahan par bhukamp nahi aate balki karayee jaate hai..



ooper wala sab dekhta hai area51 bhi mit jay ga aik din


----------



## Evil Flare

Need 46 of 36 Balls ...


----------



## rizhussain44

WAQAS119 said:


> no...............



This is what I am talking about 

Recent overs 1 . 1 1 6 . | 1 . 1 . *4* 4 | 1 . 1 . 4 2 | 2 2 . 1wd 2

Oh well.. maybe i just confused


----------



## HAWK73

46 from 35 balls.


----------



## Evil Flare

Fourrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## S.U.R.B.

*England* 


*England* 


*England*


----------



## WAQAS119

FOoooooooooUUUUURrrrrrrr,,,Morgan


----------



## Evil Flare

Another Fcukiing Four


----------



## Frankenstein

ENG 104/4 in 14.1 Overs
Current Run rate: 7.34| Required Run rate:7.88
To win: ENG needs 46 run(s) in 5.5 over(s)


----------



## WAQAS119

yet another fouuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....


----------



## Frankenstein

ENG 112/4 in 14.4 Overs
Current Run rate: 7.64| Required Run rate:7.12
To win: ENG needs 38 run(s) in 5.2 over(s)


----------



## WAQAS119

run rate dropped to 7.16


----------



## Evil Flare

Another 44444444444444444444444444444


----------



## SummerWine

Luke wright is Luke Sky Walker.....MAN O MAN

Will i find a new respect for English team today.......hehehehe

Morgan what a shot.........117-4


----------



## Mauryan

So India was knocked out of 20-20?

their players concentrate more on money making rather than saving nations face........lol


----------



## Evil Flare

Go baby Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## WAQAS119

yet another four................


----------



## rizhussain44

oh yessss!! two 4s in a row!!!!

---------------

A THIRD ONE!!!!


----------



## Evil Flare

England require another 33 runs with 6 wickets and 30 balls remaining


----------



## U-571

fcuking 444!!!


----------



## WAQAS119

33 from 30 ........................


----------



## Evil Flare

Shitttt 


OUT


----------



## SummerWine

SKywalker gone!!!!!!!!!

Are anymore hitters left?


----------



## Evil Flare

Shitttt 


OUT


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Pakistan is going to qualify for the semis.....


*England*


----------



## Areesh

Out... Sh*t yaar. 

But england still in a very strong position.


----------



## WAQAS119

Luke gone...........

no worry....
Pakistan will go through to WC 2010 semi finals...InshaAllah


----------



## gowthamraj

Mauryan said:


> So India was knocked out of 20-20?
> 
> their players concentrate more on money making rather than saving nations face........lol


correct. .but still hopeing 2011 WC


----------



## Imran Khan

abhi bhi bhut chance hai


----------



## alibaz

118/5 interesting. still England has to play really bad to loose.


----------



## Evil Flare

30 more from 27 balls


----------



## Evil Flare

Just Singles & Doubles will do the Job

No more risk taking ...


----------



## rizhussain44

England can win it from here veryyyyy easily.. they just have to stay cool and calm


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

England will win .. InshaALLAH ..

Pakistan in Semis ..


----------



## Evil Flare

Four of the Leg Bye

England still playing risky shots


----------



## SummerWine

fourrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

GUYS GUYS GUYS whats gona happen tonight,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## WAQAS119

23 required from 23....


----------



## Evil Flare

Need 22 of 22 Balls 

Run rate 6.0


----------



## rizhussain44

4????? Yessss!! This Cricinfo suckss!!


----------



## Evil Flare

2 More Runs .....


----------



## Areesh

20 from 21 yuppy I am smeling semis here.


----------



## WAQAS119

20 required from 21 ball..........


----------



## DesiGuy

hey, once again. I am eating "pinnis" and drinking tea! 

If anyone know what pinni is!!!


----------



## Evil Flare

Four 


Zabardast


----------



## alibaz

Run a ball required . 22 runs required on 22 balls


----------



## WAQAS119

fourrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## SummerWine

16 from 20 Balls..........

England is my new favourite team........heheheheheh


----------



## Evil Flare

Need 16 of 20 Balls


----------



## WAQAS119

16 from 20


----------



## Evil Flare

Another risky Shot 


2 more runs on the board


----------



## WAQAS119

14 from 19


----------



## rizhussain44

Aamir Zia said:


> Four
> 
> 
> Zabardast



Another 4?? yar please keep posting the updates with score

-------------------------------
England require another 16 runs with 5 wickets and 20 balls remaining
Yess!! I think it is all over now!!


----------



## Evil Flare

14 of 19 Balls


----------



## WAQAS119

13 required from 3 overs.....


----------



## Frankenstein

Status quo has changed

*ENGLAND* TO NEW ZEALAND


NEW ZEALAND


PAKISTAN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

11 of 17 Balls


----------



## SummerWine

11 from 17 Balls.....................OMG

WAQAS117 deserves a party from PDF members


----------



## HAWK73

England require another 11 from 17


----------



## Evil Flare

Frankenstein said:


> Status quo has changed
> 
> *ENGLAND* TO NEW ZEALAND
> 
> 
> NEW ZEALAND
> 
> 
> PAKISTAN


----------



## Frankenstein

ENG 137/5 in 17 Overs
Current Run rate: 8.06| Required Run rate:4.33
To win: ENG needs 13 run(s) in 3 over(s)


----------



## WAQAS119

@RizHussain: lol today my all predictions came true. Isn't it!!!!!


----------



## DesiGuy

England saved Pakistan! 

AND Aus saved India. 

lol, and you guys Curse Whites!!!!!


----------



## Frankenstein

ENG 140/5 in 17.2 Overs
Current Run rate: 8.08| Required Run rate:3.75
To win: ENG needs 10 run(s) in 2.4 over(s)


----------



## Evil Flare

8 of 15 Balls 



Pakistan Zindabad


----------



## U-571

England require another 10 runs with 5 wickets and 16 balls remaining


----------



## alibaz

Its almost done


----------



## HAWK73

WOW, Morgan got a chance.


----------



## Frankenstein

ENG 142/5 in 17.3 Overs
Current Run rate: 8.11| Required Run rate:3.20
To win: ENG needs 8 run(s) in 2.3 over(s)


----------



## rizhussain44

Aamir Zia said:


> 8 of 15 Balls
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan Zindabad



yupii!!! Thanks for the fast update yar! WAQAS really deserves a party!!


----------



## U-571

7 runs in 14


----------



## Evil Flare

Outtttttt

WTF is this ..

Shitttt


----------



## HAWK73

Morgon gone!
But still need 8 from 13.


----------



## SummerWine

MORGAN GONE..............still something left

WAQAS117?????????????lol lol

444444444444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## Evil Flare

Dangerous Morgan is out making 40 runs ..

now who will score ..

My Blood Pressure is Really very High ..


----------



## Imran Khan

DesiGuy said:


> England saved Pakistan!
> 
> AND Aus saved India.
> 
> lol, and you guys Curse Whites!!!!!



no no no we never Curse Whites  i never meet a white ever


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Ohoo , Morgan gone ..

-------

Yardy out too ..

----


----------



## WAQAS119

Morgan gone..


Still no worries....

Pakistan will go through WC 2010 Semi finals.... InshaAllah


----------



## DesiGuy

MORGAN out!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rizhussain44

Aamir Zia said:


> Outtttttt
> 
> WTF is this ..
> 
> Shitttt



Aarey yar.. wickets ka achar dalna... honay do out.. NZ bhi thora khus holain... jo jo bol rahi thay match fixed hai un ko ek ek chitar parna chaheyeh!


----------



## Evil Flare

Fourrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Frankenstein

ENG 142/6 in 17.5 Overs
Current Run rate: 7.96| Required Run rate:3.69
To win: ENG needs 8 run(s) in 2.1 over(s


----------



## alibaz

Morgan got out after doing full destruction


----------



## Evil Flare

rizhussain44 said:


> Aarey yar.. wickets ka achar dalna... honay do out.. NZ bhi thora khus holain... jo jo bol rahi thay match fixed hai un ko ek ek chitar parna chaheyeh!





Lolz

I am 1st in line for Chittar

^I am happily accept pitaaye


----------



## U-571

fcuking 4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Flare

4 of 12 balls


----------



## DesiGuy

44444444444444444444


----------



## Frankenstein

ENG 146/6 in 18 Overs
Current Run rate: 8.11| Required Run rate:2.00
To win: ENG needs 4 run(s) in 2 over(s)


----------



## Imran Khan

chalo ab to jeet jay gai hum


----------



## SummerWine

WAQAS119 said:


> Morgan gone..
> 
> 
> Still no worries....
> 
> Pakistan will go through WC 2010 Semi finals.... InshaAllah



YOU ARE THE MAN

What a faith and belief......


----------



## Evil Flare

4 of 11 Balls


----------



## DesiGuy

PAKISTAN WON!!! !!! LOL


----------



## Evil Flare

Outtt .....................


What will happen ?


----------



## WAQAS119

rizhussain44 said:


> yupii!!! Thanks for the fast update yar! WAQAS really deserves a party!!


----------



## alibaz

146/7 still need. Yardy out for Zero


----------



## Hyde

What a drama this is

I hope ENGLAND wins

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frankenstein

ENG 146/6 in 18.1 Overs
Current Run rate: 8.04| Required Run rate:2.18
To win: ENG needs 4 run(s) in 1.5 over(s)


----------



## Evil Flare

My Blood Pressure is already very BAD .....


----------



## DesiGuy

I wanna see last over. no more four!


----------



## Evil Flare

3 of 9 balls


----------



## HAWK73

*Congratulations to Pakistan for Semi-Final!*


----------



## Evil Flare

2 of 8 balls


----------



## rizhussain44

arey yar chilllax.. jeet jai ga!!


----------



## SummerWine

DesiGuy said:


> I wanna see last over. no more four!



lol lol...........really funny


----------



## WAQAS119

2 required.............


----------



## Frankenstein

ENG 147/7 in 18.3 Overs
Current Run rate: 7.95| Required Run rate:2.00
To win: ENG needs 3 run(s) in 1.3 over(s)


----------



## U-571

what is it?????????


----------



## Introvert

Congratulations team Pakistan.


----------



## Evil Flare

Lolz

Geo News Reporting Live Match 


FCCUKK yeah
Scores level


----------



## SummerWine

WOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

CONGRATS GUYS

Specially Waqas117

Faith


----------



## alibaz

Scores are level


----------



## SpArK

Congratulations team Pakistan.


----------



## AliFarooq

woooooooooooooooooooooot pak in semis?!1111


----------



## Frankenstein

ENG 148/7 in 18.4 Overs
Current Run rate: 7.93| Required Run rate:1.50
To win: ENG needs 2 run(s) in 1.2 over(s)


----------



## Imran Khan

braaaaaaaaaaaaber


----------



## Evil Flare

1 run need of last over ....


----------



## U-571

1 run to win in 6 fcuking balls


----------



## Evil Flare

WTF 

All new channels broadcasting Live MATCH 


Fccuk yeah


----------



## Frankenstein

HAWK73 said:


> *Congratulations to Pakistan for Semi-Final!*


Is Pakistan's run rate higher then kiwies??


----------



## DesiGuy

PAKISTAN winsss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ind vs Pakistan semi-final!!!!!!!!!!!!


Will be great match!


----------



## alibaz

Congrats Pak qualifies for semi final


----------



## Evil Flare

Fourrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## aboutimeee

yayyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Evil Flare

Pakistan Qualify for Semi Final


----------



## SpArK

India are u kidding .. they have already packed their bags


----------



## SummerWine

Frankenstein said:


> Is Pakistan's run rate higher then kiwies??



YES SIR WE ARE IN SEMIS


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Thats all , England In good touch.

Pakistan Played Well today against SA.

Pakistan have to play Good against Aussies .

Thanks GOD.

Best Of Luck Pakistan

I am Tired , going to sleep


----------



## Hyde

And ENGLAND WINS!!!!

PAKISTAN QUALIFIES FOR THE SEMI FINAL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Flare

I cannot believe it !!!


We are Back from Ashes ......................


----------



## rizhussain44

LONG LIVE THE QUEEN!!!!

CONGRATS TO ALL PAKISTNI BROTHERS AND TO THOSE WHO WERE SUPPORTING PAKISTAN!!!

SALUTE GOES TO WAQAS FOR HIS IMAN-E-QAMIL 

Baki jin jin nay kaha tha keh match fix hai un sab ko ek ek chitar parna chayehe!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## U-571

FOUR!!!!!!!!!!

england won!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## WAQAS119

*Where are those who were saying that i am drunk................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:*devil:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## U-571

FOUR!!!!!!!!!!

england won!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Evil Flare

Really i was also Cursing Pakistani Team ..

& look now WTF Happens 


Cricket is really unpredictable Game

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAWK73

Frankenstein said:


> Is Pakistan's run rate higher then kiwies??


*
Bro, Forget about run rate.
Pakistan is in Semi-Final now.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frankenstein

ENG 153/7 in 19.1 Overs
Current Run rate: 7.98


----------



## Hyde

*THANKYOU ENGLAND - WE OWE YOU THAT​*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DesiGuy

BENNY said:


> India are u kidding .. they have already packed their bags





Seriously??? 

Do me one more favor, 
send them straight to Africa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frankenstein

yeyyy!, pack you bags kewis


----------



## Creder

WAQAS119 said:


> *Where are those who were saying that i am drunk................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:*devil:



hahaha cheeetaaahhhhhhhhhhh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

WAQAS119 said:


> *Where are those who were saying that i am drunk................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:*devil:



*You are our MAN OF THE MATCH FOR TODAY*

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## HAWK73

WAQAS119 said:


> *Where are those who were saying that i am drunk................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:*devil:



Waqas Bro The Great!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

*THE IMPOSSIBLE, OMFG

PAKISTAN INTO SEMIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

Goodness me. After New Zealand loss, you'd have thought Pakistan were 95&#37; out. This is definitely a good surprise to say the least but we will probably face Australia in the semis and I can't see us winning that one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGPA1

SSGPA1 said:


> The outside chance for Pakistan
> 
> If *ENG wins today against SA *and if
> *Pakistan wins it's next game against SA*,
> and *ENG beats NZL*
> 
> I think this is the only way Pakistan MAY sneak into semis provided if they have a stronger run rate.
> 
> I can dream on




*OUR DREAM BECOMES REALITY AND WE ARE IN SEMIS!!!!!!!!

ALL THREE STEPS COMPLETE!!!!!!!!

PAKISTAN IS IN THE SEMIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mr42O

big thx to ENGLAND ) but whats next for Pakistan ? 1 more match and we go home i guess ?

ALSO I WANT TO SAY THX TO INDIAN JATT AND ALL INDIANS WHO SUPPORTED US HAHAHAHA !!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

DesiGuy said:


> PAKISTAN winsss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ind vs Pakistan semi-final!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Will be great match!



It could be final, I think if all probabilities come true


----------



## Frankenstein

WAQAS119 said:


> *Where are those who were saying that i am drunk................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:*devil:


----------



## SSGPA1

SMC said:


> Goodness me. After New Zealand loss, you'd have thought Pakistan were 95% out. This is definitely a good surprise to say the least but we will probably face Australia in the semis and I can't see us winning that one.



Pakistan has gained momentum at the right time so I am sure that match agaisnt Aus will be a different game altogether.


----------



## DesiGuy

I really wanna see Pakistan playing against both Ausses and India.

Is it possible?


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Pakistani team is unpacking now


----------



## Evil Flare

Looks Like 1992 WorldCup ..


We Owe to England .... We'll return Favour in Future


----------



## SummerWine

SMC said:


> Goodness me. After New Zealand loss, you'd have thought Pakistan were 95% out. This is definitely a good surprise to say the least but we will probably face Australia in the semis and I can't see us winning that one.



WHo knows sir who knows..........

FOr now...........

We are 

SEMI FINALISTS


----------



## HAWK73

*WAQAS119,

Told us, guide us all the time to be cool.
Thanks for your support!
*


----------



## Frankenstein

*stretching legs* WHEN IS THE SEMI-FINAL GUYS


----------



## EagleEyes

NAREEEEEEEEEE TAKBEEEEEER!! PAKISTAN ZINDABAAAD!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WAQAS119

U-571 said:


> *THE IMPOSSIBLE, OMFG
> 
> PAKISTAN INTO SEMIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



don't use this again......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DesiGuy

PEOPLE you should give respect to NZ, man They Tried their best to go into semi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAWK73

Aamir Zia said:


> Looks Like 1992 WorldCup ..
> 
> 
> We Owe to England .... We'll return Favour in Future



Yes, we have to do that whenever we will get this opportunities in future.


----------



## Awesome

Kya baat hai yaar, I hope the Pakistani team puts in their very best now...

It's Pakistan vs Australia next!

---------- Post added at 12:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 AM ----------

Kya baat hai yaar, I hope the Pakistani team puts in their very best now...

It's Pakistan vs Australia next!


----------



## mr42O

DesiGuy said:


> I really wanna see Pakistan playing against both Ausses and India.
> 
> Is it possible?



ya maybe.... Pakistan will pay Australia in Semi final and If India some how qualify and play semi final and wins that  and Pakistan beat Australia than ....


----------



## Evil Flare

thanks GOD

My Blood Pressure Return to Normal ..

Now i am eating 200 G Dairy MILK CHOCLATE BAR


----------



## Frankenstein

WAQAS119,
WAS THE ONLY SUPPORTIVE GUY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

As far as India's chance goes, their victory against Sri Lanka needs to be big (and very big at that - I'd say at least 40-50 runs) and Australia needs to beat West Indies handsomely too. What was going for Pakistan was the fact that their NRR was good for someone who was losing the games. India's NRR is pretty miserable ATM.


----------



## fawwaxs

Pakistan go through to semi-finals


----------



## SummerWine

DesiGuy said:


> PEOPLE you should give respect to NZ, man They Tried their best to go into semi.



yea sure we love them...............no seriously NZ is my personal favourite atleast...


----------



## WAQAS119

WebMaster said:


> NAREEEEEEEEEE TAKBEEEEEER!! PAKISTAN ZINDABAAAD!!



ALLAH-O-AKBAR....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

The defending Champs are in the semi finals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy

Even thought NZ ranking is not that good, BUT i am difantly impressed by the way they played in this tournament! 

Kudos to NZ


----------



## EagleEyes

India  New Zealand  South Africa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frankenstein

Whats going on with Pakistani women team

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Congrats. It's party time guys.



Pakistan always Zindabad.


----------



## EagleEyes

DesiGuy said:


> Even thought NZ ranking is not that good, BUT i am difantly impressed by the way they played in this tournament!
> 
> Kudos to NZ



Yea, you were supporting Kiwis.


----------



## Awesome

How come no funny Indian media clippings this time around? They are very harsh when it comes to cricket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Frankenstein said:


> Whats going on with Pakistani women team



They played well against Sri Lanka  last ball defeat


----------



## razgriz19

SEMIS here we come!!!!!!!


----------



## DesiGuy

When is next match????


----------



## razgriz19

WebMaster said:


> India  New Zealand  South Africa



india still have a chance...


----------



## DesiGuy

razgriz19 said:


> india still have a chance...






I personally thinks India should not win. 
They do not deserve to win.

They should go back and play IPL and make some more money.


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

razgriz19 said:


> india still have a chance...



2morrow is a imp day for India

2 matches

they need around 200 run to make sure to have good run rate


----------



## U-571

aussies here we come


----------



## EagleEyes

Asim Aquil said:


> How come no funny Indian media clippings this time around? They are very harsh when it comes to cricket.



India ki naak katwadi. Pakistaniyon ne qualify kesa kiya! Yea sazish and atangwadion ki. Ab kon mila hai Dhoni se..Sania Mirza ka kia haat hai!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAQAS119

*CELEBRATIONS*


----------



## mrwarrior006

i think INDIA dont deserve the right to be in semis


----------



## Evil Flare

Asim Aquil said:


> How come no funny Indian media clippings this time around? They are very harsh when it comes to cricket.




All Live Match Telecast is gone from their Websites b/c PAKISTAN qualifies


----------



## Awesome

India is in a similar situation as Pakistan.

India has to win their match against SL and then Australia has to win against the Windies.

Maza ayega if they make it, a repeat of the 2007 WC final is needed (With the exception of us beating Indians this time)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

*Stand Up - Stand Up - For the Champions - For the Champions! Stand Up!​**​*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy

U-571 said:


> aussies here we come





It will be tough to beat Aussies. 


These guys are like Alexandria who can make quick decisions based on the situation.


----------



## Evil Flare

Even if we loose at semi's it will not be Humiliating at all ...


----------



## U-571

indians have chance, right, but srilankans are great contenders, i would rather like to see lankans spanking english and pakistanis spanking aussies


----------



## SummerWine

U-571 said:


> aussies here we come



frankly and hopefully am not bragging........so far we and bangladesh are only teams in this tournament who have given aussies good fight.........thats why our NRR was always better despite two loses.......and aussies owe us lot of games........


----------



## mrwarrior006

i personally feel
india will not make it toooo semis

coz run rate is the biggest hurdle in indias scenario


----------



## Frankenstein

Asim Aquil said:


> India is in a similar situation as Pakistan.
> 
> India has to win their match against SL and then Australia has to win against the Windies.
> 
> Maza ayega if they make it, a repeat of the 2007 WC final is needed (With the exception of us beating Indians this time)



We lost that


----------



## DesiGuy

What time does ind vs Sl match start eastern time for USA?


----------



## Evil Flare

Lolz 

Last year's Winning songs start Playing on GEO SUPER ...


----------



## Hyde

*By God if there is any team who can crush Aussies in T20 - It has to be Pakistan!*


----------



## SummerWine

Zaki said:


> *Stand Up - Stand Up - For the Champions - For the Champions! Stand Up!​**​*​



wish you posted this song as well.........


----------



## WAQAS119

DesiGuy said:


> It will be tough to beat Aussies.
> 
> 
> These guys are like Alexandria who can make quick decisions based on the situation.



Ohhh,,,,,,,,,, you will witness a great defeat of Aussies in few days.

InshaAllah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rizhussain44

Asim Aquil said:


> India is in a similar situation as Pakistan.
> 
> India has to win their match against SL and then Australia has to win against the Windies.
> 
> Maza ayega if they make it, a repeat of the 2007 WC final is needed (With the exception of us beating Indians this time)



India's situation is same as the Pakistan's situation this morning with one exception. Our runrate was 2nd best in our group while India's run rate is the worst in their group.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mr42O

after Pakistan lost to NZ the were 100s of Indians jumping arround here but as typical bad loosers they havnet said a word after Pakistan made to semi final. That say much aboy Indians.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

Zaki said:


> *By God if there is any team who can crush Aussies in T20 - It has to be Pakistan!*




100% Agreeed ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mr42O

mrwarrior006 said:


> i personally feel
> india will not make it toooo semis
> 
> coz run rate is the biggest hurdle in indias scenario



lets hope they do and we SOME HOW can have India vs Pakistan in final


----------



## FreekiN

DID PAKISTAN MAKE IT INTO THE SEMI FINALS?/??????///????


I DONT BELIEVE THIS LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skeptic

Congrats!!

Hope we'll meet again...


----------



## Awesome

DesiGuy said:


> It will be tough to beat Aussies.
> 
> 
> These guys are like Alexandria who can make quick decisions based on the situation.


If we beat Australia that would really set the trend for the final

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

Asim Aquil said:


> India is in a similar situation as Pakistan.
> 
> India has to win their match against SL and then Australia has to win against the Windies.
> 
> Maza ayega if they make it, a repeat of the 2007 WC final is needed.



Not really, even after Pakistan lost to NZ, Pakistan had a better NRR than NZ and SA. 

What Pakistan didn't needed is England to beat SA and NZ by any particular margin, they just needed England to beat them by any margin - by 1 run or by 1 wicket with 0 balls remaining would do. They also needed to beat SA by any margin.

India's NRR is the worse of SL, WI, and India. They first need to beat Sri Lanka by a good margin (I am thinking around 40 runs), and then need Australia to beat West Indies by a sizable margin as well, maybe 10-20 runs. It's most likely that besides Australia it will be SL that will go through.


----------



## Evil Flare

mr42O said:


> after Pakistan lost to NZ the were 100s of Indians jumping arround here but as typical bad loosers they havnet said a word after Pakistan made to semi final. That say much aboy Indians.....



All Indian except few nice ones Vanishes as they never existed ..


----------



## alibaz

DesiGuy said:


> Even thought NZ ranking is not that good, BUT i am difantly impressed by the way they played in this tournament!
> 
> Kudos to NZ



The best thing about this team is that they play as a team to give best possible results and there are no stars. I like this team

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Frankenstein said:


> We lost that


Note the exception


----------



## HAWK73

Its runner up team from another group that will play against England in Semies. So it is Australia who looks runner up in next group.


----------



## DesiGuy

WAQAS119 said:


> Ohhh,,,,,,,,,, you will witness a great defeat of Aussies in few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know if Aussies will win or not!
> 
> But tell you with my gut that it will not be humiliating defeat for Aussie at any cost.
> 
> Meaning that if Pakistan wins, it will be very close close win.


----------



## Evil Flare

SMC said:


> Not really, even after Pakistan lost to NZ, Pakistan had a better NRR than NZ and SA.
> 
> What Pakistan didn't needed is England to beat SA and NZ by any particular margin, they just needed England to beat them by any margin - by 1 run or by 1 wicket with 0 balls remaining would do. They also needed to beat SA by any margin.
> 
> India's NRR is the worse of SL, WI, and India. They first need to beat Sri Lanka by a good margin (I am thinking around 40 runs), and then need Australia to beat West Indies by a sizable margin as well, maybe 10-20 runs. It's most likely that besides Australia it will be SL that will go through.





Guess what ..

Pakistan Srilanka Final again ???


----------



## Choppers

Congrats Pakistan.

PIA ka ticket extend karwalo.


----------



## mrwarrior006

congrats pakistan for making it tooo semis


----------



## SummerWine

Skeptic said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Hope we'll meet again...



Sure........WC is coming up......just dont play any IPL B4 that....lol

Just kidding....there is no game like Indo -PAk game

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

2morrow is a important day for India

2 matches

they need around 200 runs to make sure to have good run rate


----------



## HAWK73

*PAKISTAN - V - WINNER GROUP F
ON FRIDAY.

BEST OF LUCK PAKISTAN.*


----------



## Hyde

SummerWine said:


> wish you posted this song as well.........








And this Bonus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frankenstein

WAQAS119 said:


> Ohhh,,,,,,,,,, you will witness a great defeat of Aussies in few days.
> 
> InshaAllah



*NOW I TOTALLY BELIEVE IN WAQAS NO MATTER WHAT SITUATION IS*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Choppers

Now India needs to take a cue from Pakistan and beat SL by atleast 20 runs or chase in 18 overs.


----------



## Skeptic

SMC said:


> Not really, even after Pakistan lost to NZ, Pakistan had a better NRR than NZ and SA.
> 
> What Pakistan didn't needed is England to beat SA and NZ by any particular margin, they just needed England to beat them by any margin - by 1 run or by 1 wicket with 0 balls remaining would do. They also needed to beat SA by any margin.
> 
> India's NRR is the worse of SL, WI, and India. They first need to beat Sri Lanka by a good margin (I am thinking around 40 runs), and then need Australia to beat West Indies by a sizable margin as well, maybe 10-20 runs. It's most likely that besides Australia it will be SL that will go through.


Nope All India needs is to beat SL by 20 runs and WI to be defeated by any margin...

Tough but doable.


----------



## WAQAS119

*ALL ARE REQUESTED TO OFFER 2 RAKAT SHUKRANA PRAYERS *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DesiGuy

Choppers said:


> Now India needs to take a cue from Pakistan and beat SL by atleast 20 runs or chase in 18.3 overs.







Indian team is tired. they played like they were sick against Aussies. 


they got no single good player. Indian openers, i don't even know what to say on that. 



I still want Sehwag and Sachin to be openers!!!!


----------



## WAQAS119

Frankenstein said:


> *NOW I TOTALLY BELIEVE IN WAQAS NO MATTER WHAT SITUATION IS*



*lol,,,,,,,,, strong sixth sense but more strong believe on GOD.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

Choppers said:


> Congrats Pakistan.
> 
> PIA ka ticket extend karwalo.



or we can exchange money with tickets to indians good business


----------



## Choppers

The Hindu : Sport / Cricket : India needs a big win against Sri Lanka



> Mahendra Singh Dhoni and his men need to overcome Sri Lanka by at least 20 runs, or with 13 to 15 deliveries to spare depending on the total they chase, here on Tuesday and then hope for Australia to beat the West Indies.
> 
> India could then get its Net Run Rate (NRR) above Sri Lanka and the West Indies. Presently, India (-1.575) is last in NRR in Group &#8216;F' below the host (-1.075), Sri Lanka (-0.600) and Australia (+3.250).
> 
> If he wins the toss again, Dhoni would serve his side's cause better by electing to bat. Till Sunday, no team had successfully chased a total beyond 150 in this edition of the ICC World Twenty20.


----------



## DesiGuy

Sehwag is the MAN. no fun without him.


----------



## HAWK73

*Inshallah, Pakistan zaroor Semi-Final & Final mein kamyaab hogga. Inshallah Tallah.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frankenstein

Sweet dreams everyone


----------



## Hyde

WAQAS119 said:


> *ALL ARE REQUESTED TO OFFER 2 RAKAT SHUKRANA PRAYERS *


*
Thanks for this statement - I will Insha'Allah offer 2 Rakats of Nafal - Thank God - Thank England - And thanks your Highness - The Queen of England!!!!*


----------



## Imran Khan

Choppers said:


> Now India needs to take a cue from Pakistan and beat SL by atleast 20 runs or chase in 18 overs.



hmmmmmmmmmmmmm i like to see india lose the match then indian media will cook some great comments on them


----------



## Choppers

U-571 said:


> or we can exchange money with tickets to indians good business



WE already have AI tickets....


----------



## Frankenstein

WAQAS119 said:


> *lol,,,,,,,,, strong sixth sense but more strong believe on GOD.*



just being sarcastic man


----------



## mrwarrior006

indian menz team must learn from indian womenz cricket team(tey have made it tooo semis)


----------



## SMC

Skeptic said:


> Nope All India needs is to beat SL by 20 runs and WI to be defeated by any margin...
> 
> Tough but doable.



In that case I don't see why it can't happen. Australia should easily beat WI and beating SL by 20 runs might be tough but definitely not impossible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.U.R.B.

*I want this cup back....*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## U-571

WAQAS119 said:


> *lol,,,,,,,,, strong sixth sense but more strong believe on GOD.*



we need you in the next game

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

and now i have a hope that We will Insha'Allah be able to successfully defend our title. We defeated Tournament's hot favourite South Africa in Semi final last year - and this time its Aussies torun to pay back our revenge of many series that we lost against them

I saw a new current in our team - the team looked very much united and they have managed to re-group. I hope this momentum prevails for the next 2 matches as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAWK73

Imran Khan said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm i like to see india lose the match then indian media will cook some great comments on them



I got 3 Indian News channels. You have there always propaganda against Pakistan. Getting tired to hear again and again words "Aatankwaddi"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DesiGuy

ANYONE what time ind vs SI match tomorrow eastern time FOR USA??


----------



## DesiGuy

HAWK73 said:


> I got 3 Indian News channels. You have there always propaganda against Pakistan. Getting tired to hear again and again words "Aatankwaddi"





They are trying to win Oscars!


----------



## WAQAS119

HAWK73 said:


> I got 3 Indian News channels. You have there always propaganda against Pakistan. Getting tired to hear again and again words "Aatankwaddi"



 "Aatanwaddi"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAWK73

DesiGuy said:


> They are trying to win Oscars!



Well, All the time you have there negative thing about Pakistan. All the time. Then you automatically become in anger that why so much hate all the time?
Is there no other news than *"Pakistan Aatank Phelane Mein Jotta Hoa Hai"* etc . . .


----------



## WAQAS119

*REQUEST: GUYS tomorrow is my CA Inter result, so please pray for me.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

ALL OF YOU: PLZ STAND UP FOR THE TEAM PAKISTAN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAWK73

WAQAS119 said:


> "Aatanwaddi"



Yar, hum sabne toh Waqas Bhai ki tareef ki, aur yeh hum pe haste hein?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Evil Flare

HAWK73 said:


> Well, All the time you have there negative thing about Pakistan. All the time. Then you automatically become in anger that why so much hate all the time?
> Is there no other news than *"Pakistan Aatank Phelane Mein Jotta Hoa Hai"* etc . . .




Take it easy yaar ..

It will continue like for another 100 years ....

Just Chill


----------



## Evil Flare

WAQAS119 said:


> *REQUEST: GUYS tomorrow is my CA Inter result, so please pray for me.*




Inshallah you will pass with flying colours ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

HAWK73 said:


> Yar, hum sabne toh Waqas Bhai ki tareef ki, aur yeh hum pe haste hein?



nahi yaar, mein ATANWADI lafz par hans raha tha....


----------



## Evil Flare

Now i am watching Highlight of Pakistan vs S A Match at super sports 2

Afridi & Ajmal Hitting ....


----------



## DesiGuy

HAWK73 said:


> Well, All the time you have there negative thing about Pakistan. All the time. Then you automatically become in anger that why so much hate all the time?
> Is there no other news than *"Pakistan Aatank Phelane Mein Jotta Hoa Hai"* etc . . .






When the hell i said about Pakistan being terrorists??? 


it's Indian media, than say whatever comes in your mouth for them .


i got no relations with them. I live in US. 

I don't even watch Indian media, cuz we here got no Indian channel except ZEE TV.


----------



## U-571

i cant believe pakistani just reached for another semi final, with the same condition, that we are being contended by a tougher team.

afridi just need to utilize this opportunity to take control of the team and lead it from the front!!

he needs to get rid of some players like khalid, misbah, hafeez etc

---------- Post added at 02:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:17 AM ----------

i cant believe pakistani just reached for another semi final, with the same condition, that we are being contended by a tougher team.

afridi just need to utilize this opportunity to take control of the team and lead it from the front!!

he needs to get rid of some players like khalid, misbah, hafeez etc


----------



## HAWK73

WAQAS119 said:


> *REQUEST: GUYS tomorrow is my CA Inter result, so please pray for me.*



*Inshallah, Allah Subhanatallah Kamyabbi Aata Farmaye. Ameen.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAWK73

DesiGuy said:


> When the hell i said about Pakistan being terrorists???
> 
> 
> it's Indian media, than say whatever comes in your mouth for them .
> 
> 
> i got no relations with them. I live in US.
> 
> I don't even watch Indian media, cuz we here got no Indian channel except ZEE TV.



 Come on.
Read my post again. Because you totally misunderstood.


----------



## S.U.R.B.

fawwaxs said:


> ALL OF YOU: PLZ STAND UP FOR THE TEAM PAKISTAN



Let me bow before my GOD first.







Go Pakistan Go

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Usama86

fatman17 said:


> our fate rests with eng beating nz but really folks we dont deserve it. and who wld have thought that SA will not win a single super 8 match - glourious uncertainties of cricket i guess




Well why dont we deserve it? Nz & SA both have won just 1 game in super 8s like us and we have a better NR then both of them so we go through fair and square. I guess what you mean is that it was not likely that we would go through, this tournament has been strange really besides Eng & Ausse no one really has a grip on things.


----------



## DesiGuy

HAWK73 said:


> Come on.
> Read my post again. Because you totally misunderstood.





*If i did, than *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAWK73

*Okay, Friends,
Its 23:20 PM here in Norway.
Pakistan is in Semi-Final. (Allah Tera Shookar Hai)
Inshallah, Pakistan zaroor iss martaba bhi kamyaab hoga.

Have a sweet dreams everybody.*

*Allah Hafiz.*


----------



## WAQAS119

DesiGuy said:


> When the hell i said about Pakistan being terrorists???
> 
> 
> .



He didn't ment that dude,

he was refering to Indian channels not you..

He used you for indian channels not you... so chill up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy

When is the Wrold Cup?? i know it's in 2011, but when?


----------



## WAQAS119

DesiGuy said:


> When is the Wrold Cup?? i know it's in 2011, but when?



don't know.............................


----------



## Evil Flare

Strange thing is that we Just won 2 games in the tournament & we are in Semi's

& Even with 3 wins India will be out


----------



## DesiGuy

WAQAS119 said:


> don't know.............................





lol, great post!


----------



## DesiGuy




----------



## razgriz19

SummerWine said:


> wish you posted this song as well.........



did some one say STAND UP!? =D


----------



## Skeptic

DesiGuy said:


>



And you had to post this before India SL match

Mahela has to be done away quickly if we want to have a crack here.


----------



## DesiGuy

Skeptic said:


> And you had to post this before India SL match
> 
> Mahela has to be done away quickly if we want to have a crack here.





good to know before match, that whom to target!


----------



## Usama86

So guys most probably we r playing Aus in semi-final. its gonna take a huge effort to stop them. What do you guys think we can do to counter their fast bowlers' bouncers. Shaun Tait and Dark Nannes have been a real menace no batting line up has been able to stand up to them so far. what can we do against their very accurate short balls? i dont think we can keep on ducking for the 1st 6 overs. What about the bowling? should we go with an all out spin attack like we did against South Africa? keeping in mind aussies play spin much better then South Africans. The match will be in St. Lucia so we know very well how the pitch is.


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

WAQAS119 said:


> *REQUEST: GUYS tomorrow is my CA Inter result, so please pray for me.*



Prayers bring good luck to a person. So I pray you do well, good luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

So we can say for sure that bharat is out of tournament?


----------



## Hyde

Al-zakir said:


> So we can say for sure that bharat is out of tournament?



not yet....... if india beats Sri Lanka by 21 runs or win before 2-3 overs (depends upon the target).......... they will qualify


----------



## U-571

there is some thing behind pakistani team, the blessings of Allah..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Zaki said:


> not yet....... if india beats Sri Lanka by 21 runs or win before 2-3 overs (depends upon the target).......... they will qualify



I do not think that Lankans hold any soft corner for bharat so consider not happening............Go Lanka...........


----------



## courageneverdies

U-571 said:


> there is some thing behind pakistani team, the blessings of Allah..



Indeed, without doubt. Also the prayers of Nation. 

Yeh Mera Game Hai!!!

KIT Over

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F86 Saber

Oh god i don't think my weak innocent little heart can take this any more.........I request the Pakistan team to please either win comfortably against Australia or don't show up at all....... Same old. s*** that we've been facing since 1992 that if A loses and B draws and C wins Pakistan will go through.


----------



## courageneverdies

F86 Saber said:


> Oh god i don't think my weak innocent little heart can take this any more.........I request the Pakistan team to please either win comfortably against Australia or don't show up at all....... Same old. s*** that we've been facing since 1992 that if A loses and B draws and C wins Pakistan will go through.



This formula rarely fails for Pakistan. 

I think its time for a full-stop for Australia. 

KIT Over


----------



## Jazzbot

yet again a blessing of God..  i was wondering when Pakistani Team will start dominating on the basis of performance, and how long Pakistani Team will survive like this at chances lool.


----------



## Nemesis

We need Mahela and Sangakarra early, otherwise it'll be difficult. Thank god we're playing in St Lucia, instead of Barbados.


----------



## MZUBAIR




----------



## WAQAS119

jazzy_superior said:


> yet again a blessing of God..  i was wondering when Pakistani Team will start dominating on the basis of performance, and *how long Pakistani Team will survive like this* at chances lool.




Pakistani Team will survive like this till Pakistani nation is praying for them, and stopping them from praying for Pakistani team is impossible.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Nemesis said:


> We need Mahela and Sangakarra early, otherwise it'll be difficult. Thank god we're playing in St Lucia, instead of Barbados.



Even playing in St Lucia, never means that ur going in semis........
U need serious win and u see in last 2 games India played extremely poor.

Today they need win but with atleast 20+ score and or if they are chasing then b4 chase the target in 16th or 17th over.

Now consider the target is 150 (its the minimum SL will make) and Indis is chasing.........
Can the chase the score in 17 overs..........its quite tough and it will be more tough if the score goes more tthen 150 

Now consider, if India is playing first and if they score 160 (Which they can if they play first). Then they have to get SL before 140. I seriously doubt coz Indian bowling is not that impressive that they can do wt ever they target.

I suggest India should bowl first to ristrict them coz Indian batting is batter then bowling on which they can trust.

After all that Aus needs to win against WI, which they can do ....but not easily as WI is quite different in home ground & crowd 

Dont forget Srilanka and WI RR is batter then India........I feel India have very rare chances to be in semi's


----------



## MZUBAIR

WAQAS119 said:


> Pakistani Team will survive like this till Pakistani nation is praying for them, and stopping them from praying for Pakistani team is impossible.



Ur AVATAR is good...........
Roar of Pakistani team...........
But beaware we are going against aussies in semi's


----------



## SpArK

India dont deserve to be in semis. SL or WI are far better teams.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Current Squad of Indian team is not good at short balls. This is the weak area from which Inida lost 2 games 

---------- Post added at 08:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 AM ----------




BENNY said:


> India dont deserve to be in semis. SL or WI are far better teams.



Agree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mirza Jatt

india should bat first....bowling is not capable enough to restrict them to a very low total which will make it very difficult to chase with the added pressure that too within 17 overs...only possibility is batting first and scoring very high,which they are very much capable of doing and then restricting them to atleast 20 less runs than the target...


----------



## SpArK

Indian Jatt said:


> india should bat first....bowling is not capable enough to restrict them to a very low total which will make it very difficult to chase with the added pressure that too within 17 overs...only possibility is batting first and scoring very high,which they are very much capable of doing and then restricting them to atleast 20 less runs than the target...



Whatever target we set they will manage to sneak within 20 runs.. so its better to chase and have an all out blast.. do or die..


----------



## leonblack08

Congratulations to Pakistan for entering Semis  Allah has given you a chance,hopefully you will utilize it.I hope one more Asian team enters the Semis today.Then the chance of Asian dominance will increase.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MZUBAIR

indianairforce1 said:


> Pakistan Out Of World Cup ....Can See Frustration ...!!!



Dear PAK is in semis', who have frustration


----------



## WAQAS119

MZUBAIR said:


> Ur AVATAR is good...........
> Roar of Pakistani team...........
> But beaware we are going against aussies in semi's





dude Pakistan gona win.... InshaAllah


----------



## IndianArmy

I say, We need Players Like sreesanth in the bowling, He is aggressive , Fast and Bowler Who can assist Nehra in the bowling department, remove zaheer khan and put vinay kumar in his place....

Batting, Dhoni should open along with Dinesh karthing, both these batsmen dont have problems with Shortball, next Gambhir, Then Raina who can have time to adapt himself, Followed by Yuvraj to give a boost if the wickets fall, then get anyone captain wants... If you shuffle like this, Shortball wouldnt be a problem, the scoreboard gets ticking not the number of wickets...


----------



## WAQAS119

leonblack08 said:


> Congratulations to Pakistan for entering Semis  Allah has given you a chance,hopefully you will utilize it.I hope one more Asian team enters the Semis today.Then the chance of Asian dominance will increase.


----------



## shining eyes

THIS IS LUCK BELIEF and confidence that OUR team has reached the SEMI finals by just winning one SERIOUS match against SA good LUCK *Pakistan whenever you were in this position YOU WON THE WORLDCUP* do it again................


----------



## leonblack08

Indian Jatt said:


> india should bat first....bowling is not capable enough to restrict them to a very low total which will make it very difficult to chase with the added pressure that too within 17 overs...only possibility is batting first and scoring very high,which they are very much capable of doing and then restricting them to atleast 20 less runs than the target...



Sri Lanka's middle order have not performed that well,so India would fancy batting first,rather than chasing,because in this slow pitch with so many talented Lankan spinners,it will be tough to chase inside 17 overs.

But easier to break Lankan middle order,which have underperformed so far.Dilshan should come back to form today if Sri Lanka wants to win this one.

I will miss West Indies though,especially Gayle and Pollard's power hitting,but who knows they might defeat Australia like the last time and reach semis.On top,its their home ground.

Two very interesting games.


----------



## Areesh

Hopeful for good performance from Srilanka. Hope they will win today.


----------



## WAQAS119

IndianArmy said:


> I say, We need Players Like sreesanth in the bowling, He is aggressive , Fast and Bowler Who can assist Nehra in the bowling department, remove zaheer khan and put vinay kumar in his place....
> 
> Batting, Dhoni should open along with Dinesh karthing, both these batsmen dont have problems with Shortball, next Gambhir, Then Raina who can have time to adapt himself, Followed by Yuvraj to give a boost if the wickets fall, then get anyone captain wants... If you shuffle like this, Shortball wouldnt be a problem, the scoreboard gets ticking not the number of wickets...



But, Dhoni is not used to play new ball....

Playing new ball is a art and only few can do that..


----------



## MZUBAIR

Adolf Hitler said:


> great sri c*nts selection policy,great captaincy ,extremely gud bowling,out standing fielding,extra ordinary batting...great body language and still India out of world cup,



If India would be out of the WC, its coz of those bouncers which they cant play.............and we have seen that in last 2 games


----------



## Mirza Jatt

BENNY said:


> Whatever target we set they will manage to sneak within 20 runs.. so its better to chase and have an all out blast.. do or die..



well..I dont really agree completly with that...chasing in 17 overs will add a pressure hich will force them to blast out and it will result in all wicket down...giving a very high total seems easier..if they can defeat Sa by 39 runs after giving a high total then they can do it with SL as well with 20 runs..so batting first seems more sensible..but this depends on toss and the captain..lets see what he decides..


----------



## SpArK

If you think India has the bowling strength to restrict Sri lanka, i have no reply for you.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Areesh said:


> Hopeful for good performance from Srilanka. Hope they will win today.



is it because you like Sl or because you hate India ?? 
just a personal query...


----------



## Areesh

Indian Jatt said:


> is it because you like Sl or because you hate India ??
> just a personal query...



First option is much stronger. Can't rule out the second one also.


----------



## MZUBAIR




----------



## Pak123

I was just thinking that InshAllah if we go through the semi finals and even England too and then we beat them in the finals.......that day must be the most regretful day for the English players and they must be cursing themselves as to why they won the match against New Zealand ! 

Anyways best of luck to my team


----------



## WAQAS119

I personally want India and Srilanka to go through to semis...

Asian domenance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

BENNY said:


> If you think India has the bowling strength to restrict Sri lanka, i have no reply for you.



no benny I am not saying we have a good bowling side..not at all..
what I am saying here is even if our bating is good chasing any target within 17 overs is a reall difficult task...even you agree how bad our bowlers are..so dont you think batting first SL can score more than 150 ?? if they score somethinh like 150 or more chasing that within 17 overs will be so difficult even for our batsmen..

batting first will allow them to bat without any pressure and if they are able to set a big total..the pressure is back to Sl..even they are playing to qualify and have the same tension....if our bowlers dont have that edge, their batsmen will play under that pressure of chasing a very high total..

well thats just my view..as I said all depends on the captain and the toss..


----------



## SpArK

Lancashire sign up Shoaib Malik for Twenty20s








Shoaib Malik, the former Pakistan captain who is currently serving a one-year ban by the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB), is set to join Lancashire for their Friends Provident Twenty20 campaign that begins in the first week of June. His participation is subject to visa regulations and approval from PCB.

Malik was one of the seven players punished by the PCB following Pakistan's tour of Australia, where they lost all their matches and were bogged by off-field controversies. Malik has since kept himself occupied with his wedding to Indian tennis star Sania Mirza, and with the appeals process against the ban. The PCB is yet to give its verdict on the appeals. Malik's last competitive appearance was the final of the RBS Twenty20 Cup final in March, when he led Sialkot Stallions to the title, three days before PCB handed the ban.

Malik has a commendable Twenty20 record at the international level, averaging 26.21 at a strike-rate of 114.85 with the bat, in addition to a bowling average of 20.42 and an economy rate of 6.65 runs per over. He led Pakistan to the final of the World Twenty20 in 2007, and was a member of the team that won the tournament in 2009.

The offspinning allrounder was delighted by the opportunity to play for Lancashire. "When Lancashire approached me to come and play for them I didn't hesitate in saying yes. I love playing cricket in England and the opportunity to play with a club of Lancashire's reputation was too good to pass up.

"Their recent overseas signings in [Simon] Katich and [Shivnarine] Chanderpaul only add to an already strong list. I'm very excited and look forward to a strong Twenty20 campaign," Malik said.

Mike Watkinson, the Lancashire County Cricket Club chairman, believed that Malik would be an asset to the side. "We are delighted to recruit yet another world-class player to the cricket club. Shoaib will be a quality addition to our Twenty20 squad."

Peter Moores, the head coach of the county side shared Watkinson's optimism about Malik's inclusion. "Shoaib has a proven track record in the game and is a versatile cricketer. He's at a good age, can bat up and down the order and is an experienced spin bowler. We look forward to welcoming him to the squad," Moores said.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Areesh said:


> First option is much stronger. Can't rule out the second one also.



great !! and I though we are cricket lovers....cant blame you though..


----------



## SpArK

Indian Jatt said:


> no benny I am not saying we have a good bowling side..not at all..
> what I am saying here is even if our bating is good chasing any target within 17 overs is a reall difficult task...even you agree how bad our bowlers are..so dont you think batting first SL can score more than 150 ?? if they score somethinh like 150 or more chasing that within 17 overs will be so difficult even for our batsmen..
> 
> batting first will allow them to bat without any pressure and if they are able to set a big total..the pressure is back to Sl..even they are playing to qualify and have the same tension....if our bowlers dont have that edge, their batsmen will play under that pressure of chasing a very high total..
> 
> well thats just my view..as I said all depends on the captain and the toss..



Well according to me thats our only chance.

SL will play accordingly once they know the target. Even if we score 160 batting first they know they need only 141 to win..


----------



## IndianArmy

+






=


----------



## SpArK

*It could be more like this today..*


----------



## IndianArmy

BENNY said:


> *It could be more like this today..*


----------



## Pak123

I seriously want India to be in the semis and then in the finals too with Pakistan !


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Who is going to retain the smiles after today's match?.....








Both teams should be in the semis.I 'll support them both.


----------



## su-47

S.U.R.B. said:


> Both teams should be in the semis.I 'll support them both.



Impossible actually. One has to kick out the other to qualify.

and if India wins today, and w.Indies beats Aus, both India and SL will be out! 

I hope India goes through. but to tell the truth, the way we have been playing, we don't really deserve it.


----------



## HAWK73

BENNY said:


> If you think India has the bowling strength to restrict Sri lanka, i have no reply for you.



*BENNY,
Nirash nahi hote!*


----------



## SummerWine

deleted....


----------



## SummerWine

su-47 said:


> Impossible actually. One has to kick out the other to qualify.
> 
> and if India wins today, and w.Indies beats Aus, both India and SL will be out!
> 
> I hope India goes through. but to tell the truth, the way we have been playing, we don't really deserve it.



We were saying the exactly same stuff and see now we are through

so have faith


----------



## IndianArmy

SummerWine said:


> So what is the general prediction of Indians.......can you guys do it??
> 
> Dhoni in his interview has expressed very little hope....



*Yes, we can*


----------



## Frankenstein

IndianArmy said:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =


lol dhoni is looking like wolverine in X-men


----------



## IndianArmy

Frankenstein said:


> lol dhoni is looking like wolverine in X-men



If he gets going, he is worse than the wolverine.... Hope he does it today


----------



## HAWK73

Frankenstein said:


> lol dhoni is looking like wolverine in X-men



Looks like that you are a big fan of Dhoni!


----------



## Frankenstein

HAWK73 said:


> Looks like that you are a big fan of Dhoni!



I am a big fan of Wolverine


----------



## blackwater 007

Congrates to Pak team to make it to semis. Kuch akal Indian team ko de do...


----------



## S.U.R.B.

IndianArmy said:


> *Yes, we can*



I know one thing....I'm going to enjoy a very good fight for place in semis.....and Asia will win today,with the stronger one to qualify.


----------



## SummerWine

IndianArmy said:


> *Yes, we can*



thats the spirit......


----------



## Huda

hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## IndianArmy

SummerWine said:


> thats the spirit......



After all I ,am a soldier....

---------- Post added at 04:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 PM ----------




huda said:


> hmmmmmmmmmm



who ever is in your avatar, is a really a cute child, So sweet? whos that?


----------



## S.U.R.B.

IndianArmy said:


> After all I ,am a soldier....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> who ever is in your avatar, is a really a cute child, So sweet? whos that?



Any advice for your team Major else the change in the batting line up?

Like: fight like soldiers......


----------



## Huda

IndianArmy said:


> After all I ,am a soldier....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> who ever is in your avatar, is a really a cute child, So sweet? whos that?



hm my sweet heart my little cute cousin


----------



## IndianArmy

S.U.R.B. said:


> Any advice for your team Major else the change in the batting line up?
> 
> Like: fight like soldiers......



yes, As I already said, Dhoni and Dinesh karthik must open, as they play short balls well, next should be Gambhir, then Raina, then yuvraj, then Harbhajan should come, then Yousuf pathan

Bowling, Jadeja should be replaced with vinay kumar....

---------- Post added at 04:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:27 PM ----------




huda said:


> hm my sweet heart my little cute cousin



Awwwww, So cute, cute little girl


----------



## Jazzbot

blackwater 007 said:


> Congrates to Pak team to make it to semis. Kuch akal Indian team ko de do...



lool its not about akal, its all about luck  i am not shy to say that all major events won by Pakistan were more matter of luck then performance..


----------



## F86 Saber

Its good Pakistan team is playing it's semi final on Friday because the only way our teams can succeed is by virtue of prays.


----------



## WAQAS119

Frankenstein said:


> I am a big fan of Wolverine



Wolverine or Lugan??


----------



## Huda

IndianArmy said:


> yes, As I already said, Dhoni and Dinesh karthik must open, as they play short balls well, next should be Gambhir, then Raina, then yuvraj, then Harbhajan should come, then Yousuf pathan
> 
> Bowling, Jadeja should be replaced with vinay kumar....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:27 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwww, So cute, cute little girl


i knw she is too cute


----------



## IndianArmy

huda said:


> i knw she is too cute



yes


----------



## Super Falcon

woooooooowwwwww Pakaistan qualified for semis lot of lots of lots of THANKS to ALMIGHTYALLAHA and MOHAMMAD (P.B.U.H) and One Lakh fourty seven thousand AMBIA Akram INSHALAH with grace of ALMIGHTY ALLAH PAKISTAN WILLL WIn semi and final start prying pakistani friends dont know from us whom ALLAH might Listen becauz he is most mercyfullll and gracefulll so dont think that ALLAH SUBHAN wa TALLAH wont listen to your prayers and dont think that we have done a lot of sins and how we go and ask ALLAH to Help our team to win final ALLAH is Raheem and most mercyfull ALLAH will listen to us INSHAHALLAH


----------



## Hyde

Super Falcon said:


> woooooooowwwwww Pakaistan qualified for semis lot of lots of lots of THANKS to ALMIGHTYALLAHA and MOHAMMAD (P.B.U.H) and *One Lakh fourty seven thousand AMBIA* Akram INSHALAH with grace of ALMIGHTY ALLAH PAKISTAN WILLL WIn semi and final start prying pakistani friends dont know from us whom ALLAH might Listen becauz he is most mercyfullll and gracefulll so dont think that ALLAH SUBHAN wa TALLAH wont listen to your prayers and dont think that we have done a lot of sins and how we go and ask ALLAH to Help our team to win final ALLAH is Raheem and most mercyfull ALLAH will listen to us INSHAHALLAH



thats One hundred and 24 thousand Ambiya (124,000)


----------



## Hyde

1) Butt
2) Akmal
3) Hammad
4) Umar
5) Afridi
6) Razzaq
7) Alam/Misbah/Latif
8) Rehman
9) Amir
10) Ajmal
11) Hafeez/Sami/Asif


----------



## Hyde




----------



## Super Falcon

Hafeez and misbah dont fit in the side they have only given pakistan trouble they misssss alot of cruicial balls and than they get out if you can play you better of get out on 2nd delivery they are wasting the ballls and wickets no need to play them in semi misbahis a cancer for the team dont know on what basis of he is selected i hope next time he wont be selected in the team he only given pakistan failures falures failures and nothing along with imran farhat so no need to bring them in the side and hafeeez is keeep failling i think hammad should play in place of hafeez

Kamran Akmal
Salman Butt
Hammad
Umer Akmal
Shahid Afridi
Khalid Latif
Abdur Razzaque
Fawad Allam
Abdur Rehman
Mohammad Ammmer
Saeed Ajmal


----------



## HAWK73

Misbah is biggest SIFARSHI looks like.


----------



## HAWK73

blackwater 007 said:


> Congrates to Pak team to make it to semis. Kuch akal Indian team ko de do...



They really have to play well today, like Pakistan did in their last match.
Best of luck.


----------



## Super Falcon

i hope waqar and shahidhad discussed negative players like hafeez and misbah looks like pakistan is playing with 9 players i hope if not 2 one should be siting in the banch


----------



## Frankenstein

WAQAS119 said:


> Wolverine or Lugan??



Seems lyk you havent watched, *X-MEN ORIGIN WOLVERINE* (PART 4)


----------



## Frankenstein

Super Falcon said:


> Hafeez and misbah dont fit in the side they have only given pakistan trouble they misssss alot of cruicial balls and than they get out if you can play you better of get out on 2nd delivery they are wasting the ballls and wickets no need to play them in semi misbahis a cancer for the team dont know on what basis of he is selected i hope next time he wont be selected in the team he only given pakistan failures falures failures and nothing along with imran farhat so no need to bring them in the side and hafeeez is keeep failling i think hammad should play in place of hafeez
> 
> Kamran Akmal
> Salman Butt
> Hammad
> Umer Akmal
> Shahid Afridi
> Khalid Latif
> Abdur Razzaque
> Fawad Allam
> Abdur Rehman
> Mohammad Ammmer
> Saeed Ajmal


What a pity we have one fast bowler, rest are ****** injured


----------



## Super Falcon

yes and asif and sami is not perfoming razzaque is other fast bowler sir along with ammer


----------



## Frankenstein

Super Falcon said:


> yes and asif and sami is not perfoming razzaque is other fast bowler sir along with ammer



but Razak is a medium Pacer not a fast bowler


----------



## Areesh

Hey what is the time of India Srilanka match?


----------



## Awesome

Areesh said:


> Hey what is the time of India Srilanka match?


Today's 1st Match, 10pm PST, 2nd one early morning.

Loooooong night.


----------



## Super Falcon

what ever no big difference asif is also medium pacer


----------



## HAWK73

Yara,
Indians looks very quite today.
Come on support your team. They need you.


----------



## shining eyes

HAWK73 said:


> Yara,
> Indians looks very quite today.
> Come on support your team. They need you.



they will support their team mate the match has not yet started!!!


----------



## Mirza Jatt

HAWK73 said:


> Yara,
> Indians looks very quite today.
> Come on support your team. They need you.



Dont worry mate..the match starts at 10:30...we'll be there.


----------



## DesiGuy

when does match start?? Eastern time for USA???


----------



## shining eyes

DesiGuy said:


> when does match start?? Eastern time for USA???



about after 2 hours and 10 minutes from now


----------



## DesiGuy

shining eyes said:


> about after 2 hours and 10 minutes from now





thnx, and see u than.


----------



## Evil Flare

when match will going to start ?? Pakistan Time ?


----------



## Peregrine

Hi 
Since Indians didn't care about the spirit of the sport when they rejected Pakistani players entry into IPL, so tonight i would really like to see Sri Lankans winning and moving towards Semi's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nemesis

> Today they need win but with atleast 20+ score and or if they are chasing then b4 chase the target in 16th or 17th over.
> 
> Now consider the target is 150 (its the minimum SL will make) and Indis is chasing.........
> Can the chase the score in 17 overs..........its quite tough and it will be more tough if the score goes more tthen 150
> 
> Now consider, if India is playing first and if they score 160 (Which they can if they play first). Then they have to get SL before 140. I seriously doubt coz Indian bowling is not that impressive that they can do wt ever they target.
> 
> I suggest India should bowl first to ristrict them coz Indian batting is batter then bowling on which they can trust.
> 
> 
> Dont forget Srilanka and WI RR is batter then India........I feel India have very rare chances to be in semi'



Yes, it is difficult for India. It was far easier for Pakistan to go through the Semis. We have only ourselves to blame, we played pathetically in the super 8s.

No, India should bat first. and score at least 180. St Lucia is the place where we scored 189 against South Africa, there is no reason why we can't do so again. But even 189 would not be enough i think, 190 - 200 is the only safe score. 



> After all that Aus needs to win against WI, which they can do ....but not easily as WI is quite different in home ground & crowd



Australia are the team to beat in the tournament. I would be shocked if West Indies beat them. Of course, they are playing in St Lucia and not Barbados, so it would be a little difficult for Australia. But dont forget, Australia is not a sure shot in the Semi's yet. If they lose badly to West Indies and Sri lanka thrash India, they could well be out. So i don't expect them to take it easy. 


I'm extremely disappointed with what Dhoni is saying leading up to the match, its almost like he's given up. Dammit, don't give up. We still have a very good chance!!


----------



## Paksindhi

I hope these Pakistani player's realise the worth of baggy green cap, and play accordingly, think of Pakistan first and money later.


----------



## Creder

as much hate there is between the two nations, you guys are the only other nation in this world that speaks the same language as us, eats mostly the same food as us..so for all those good ol times when we were one

best of luck to india

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

when the game is starting??????


----------



## Al-zakir

As always, I will have my unperrall support for dada bharat.  

Go Lanka..........


----------



## SpArK

Creder said:


> as much hate there is between the two nations, you guys are the only other nation in this world that speaks the same language as us, eats mostly the same food as us..so for all those good ol times when we were one
> 
> best of luck to india



That was a great gesture. very much appreciated.. Thanks buddy.


----------



## Myth_buster_1

I hope India loses today! 
just joking.


----------



## Areesh

Go Srilankans. Go. You deserve to win today's match. Hopeful for Srilankan victory.


----------



## Imran Khan

i am still undecided to spport who indian are my friends and srilankens are my country"s friend


----------



## gowthamraj

Growler said:


> I hope India loses today!
> just joking.


It's ok, who play well will deserve the win. .Lankans perform well especially agaist India


----------



## SpArK

Can India do a Pakistan and sneak in with their first victory in their last match of the Super Eights? Or will Sri Lanka triumph to send India home without a win in the second phase, as in the previous Twenty20?


----------



## Draft

BENNY said:


> Can India do a Pakistan and sneak in with their first victory in their last match of the Super Eights? ....?



Buddy, I have my doubts that India can do something of that sort. Hope they do...but u see....lightning doesn't strike the same place twice......India doing something like Pakistan is difficult.


----------



## U-571

Growler said:


> I hope India loses today!
> just joking.



but indians already lost to you in dhruv heli thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAWK73

Imran Khan said:


> i am still undecided to spport who indian are my friends and srilankens are my country"s friend


India or Sri Lanka none these two are friends of Pakistan.
About India I can sure you that they aren`t our friends, after I am seeing on their TV-Channels against Pakistan and listing from others that what Indians have feeling or saying about Pakistan.

I have no doubt to say that with 110% that Indians are Pakistan`s biggest enemy in the earth!

But thanks those [few] Indians those thinking a bit positive against pakistanis.


----------



## Imran Khan

HAWK73 said:


> India or Sri Lanka none these two are friends of Pakistan.
> About India I can sure you that they aren`t our friends, after I am seeing on their TV-Channels against Pakistan and listing from others that what Indians have feeling or saying about Pakistan.
> 
> I have no doubt to say that with 110% that Indians are Pakistan`s biggest enemy in the earth!
> 
> But thanks those [few] Indians those thinking a bit positive against pakistanis.



man i was talking abut my personal friends not india pakistam friendship.


----------



## SpArK

India gonna BAT!!!


----------



## SpArK

atlast no jadeja .. piyush is bak!!!


----------



## gowthamraj

India batting first. .No jadeja


----------



## alibaz

Best of luck both teams. I want another south Asian team in semis


----------



## SpArK

Very low crowd turnaround in st lucia..


----------



## SpArK

would like to see how vinay bowls today..if he is successful today.. dhoni will be blamed for selecting jadeja in bouncy tracks!!1


----------



## SpArK

4 on 1st ball..


----------



## alibaz

India starts with a boundry


----------



## SpArK

beautiful shot a 3


----------



## SpArK

8 in 1st over


----------



## Marxist

8/1.0 overs


----------



## alibaz

8/0 after 1st over


----------



## Choppers

1st Innings (Power Play)
IND 8/0 in 1 Overs
Current Run rate: 8.00


----------



## SpArK

11 in 2 overs


----------



## alibaz

11/ 0 after 2 nd over


----------



## gowthamraj

second over not good


----------



## alibaz

Missed opportunity, a tricky one


----------



## SpArK

4... good shot


----------



## SpArK

19 of 3 overs


----------



## alibaz

19 / 0 after 3


----------



## gowthamraj

3rd over also not good


----------



## SpArK

nice shot all the way to boundary for 4


----------



## alibaz

I thing Ghambir doesn't want to win. Poor running


----------



## Choppers

4444444444444444444444


----------



## SpArK

29 in 4 overs .. steady start


----------



## gowthamraj

why senior player like gambir doing like this??


----------



## alibaz

Great stop Sangakara Indians kick Ghambir's A**


----------



## rizhussain44

India is going good so far. They need to pile a big total in order to beat Srilanka with the required margin.. I am sensing a good game!


----------



## SpArK

out.......... karthik gone!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alibaz

Great Malinga, First blood Kartick gone


----------



## Hyde

Gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dinesh karthik out!


----------



## SpArK

Raina ....next man in...


----------



## alibaz

Ghambir should be tested with short ball by Malinga


----------



## gowthamraj

karthik gone. . No intrest in this match for me


----------



## SpArK

4.... beautiful shot..


----------



## SpArK

lots of short balls coming...

---------- Post added at 10:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 PM ----------



---------- Post added at 10:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 PM ----------

another 4.. good shot raina again....


----------



## SpArK

gr8 shot .. raina 4

---------- Post added at 10:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 PM ----------

48-1 in 5.4

---------- Post added at 10:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 PM ----------

3 fours!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Choppers

Another 444444


----------



## SpArK

raina 17 from 8 balls

---------- Post added at 10:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 PM ----------

50 up .. good going


----------



## Choppers

17 runs from last over

---------- Post added at 10:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 PM ----------

1st Innings (Power Play)
IND 52/1 in 6 Overs
Current Run rate: 8.67


----------



## SpArK

good shot to boundary 4


----------



## gowthamraj

BENNY said:


> lots of short balls coming...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 PM ----------
> 
> another 4.. good shot raina again....


man how fast you updating 3 times faster than cricinfo


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

Chak de India..
Indian batsmen , A class to watch ..!!!


----------



## SpArK

one more 4 for over

---------- Post added at 10:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 PM ----------




gowthamraj said:


> man how fast you updating 3 times faster than cricinfo



watching it live..


----------



## Choppers

Now Gambhir joins The party

1st Innings
IND 65/1 in 7 Overs
Current Run rate: 9.29


----------



## SpArK

65-1 in 7 overs


----------



## DesiGuy

I am on my intership and i am watching cricket. LOL hope, won't get caught!


----------



## alibaz

Indians going nicely


----------



## SpArK

71 in 8 overs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gowthamraj

DesiGuy said:


> I am on my intership and i am watching cricket. LOL hope, won't get caught!



I am one who spying you


----------



## Marxist

India 71/1 (8)


----------



## DesiGuy

gowthamraj said:


> I am one who spying you







 Keep it UP! lol


----------



## Frankenstein

Indians looking destructive


----------



## DesiGuy

if one more wicket goes down, whole RR will goes down as wel.

---------- Post added at 01:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 PM ----------




Frankenstein said:


> Indians looking destructive





After all it's question of winning in final against Pakistan.


----------



## SpArK

80 in 9 overs.. good going India

---------- Post added at 10:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 PM ----------

no boundaries in 2 overs!!!!!!!


----------



## SpArK

sri lanka is tightening the pace now.. need big hits!!!!

---------- Post added at 10:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 PM ----------

atlast a 4


----------



## DesiGuy

no need 4 for now. singles and doubles r enoght. 

save wickets for another 5-6 overs.


----------



## SpArK

90-1 in 10 overs


----------



## U-571

good going india, if only you had kicked aussies so hard


----------



## SpArK

96-1 11 overs


----------



## Hyde

200 is possible - if wickets are in hand

We made 107 in 9.1 overs yesterday despite the fact we had lost early wickets

I know india can do that as well


----------



## deckingraj

I wish they can score 200...would be a good total...Remember key is not only to win but win with a huge margin(20 runs atleast)...and then play Australia beat West Indies...With 96 in 11 overs and 9 wickets in hand...it looks plausible...especially when you have Yuvraj and Pathan to come


----------



## DesiGuy

need 1-2 boundriers every over.


----------



## Imran Khan

still i can't sport india i am undecided


----------



## SpArK

gambhir goes.. malinga strikes


----------



## alibaz

Ghambir gone


----------



## U-571

i am all for india qualifiying for semis, it will be a lot more interesting, but if not for india then srilankans should reach there, any asian team definitely.


----------



## sirius

Zaki said:


> 200 is possible - if wickets are in hand
> 
> We made 107 in 9.1 overs yesterday despite the fact we had lost early wickets
> 
> I know india can do that as well



wickettttt gambhir gone


----------



## SpArK

9 overs left .. needs a blast from here.


----------



## Evil Flare

Malinga to Gambhir, OUT, 136.6 kph


----------



## SpArK

Dhoni .. in wonder he can continue his form!!!!


----------



## Creder

the match is so far in india's hands..superb RR and with good wickets in hand


----------



## DesiGuy

All, right. 


India RR is gong down from now for SURE.


----------



## SpArK

need to see off malingas over. pressure increasing now..


----------



## DesiGuy

that's how it goes with indian team. if one is out, than all out, otherwise nobody is out.

---------- Post added at 01:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:56 PM ----------

one more wicket, and i am SURE India RR goes to 5.


----------



## SpArK

98-2 in 12 overs.


----------



## Evil Flare

98/2 12.0 overs


----------



## SpArK

Jayasurya bowling.. needs a big over now..


----------



## DesiGuy

jasurya is the man.


----------



## Evil Flare

Jayasuria is IN ... 

Lapaarne ka moqa hai


----------



## SpArK

100 up now


----------



## DesiGuy

why "Imran Bhai" is not saying anything?

---------- Post added at 01:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 PM ----------

The Member of Parliament, jasurya????


----------



## SpArK

what a shot ....6 it is.. 1st one


----------



## DesiGuy

dhoni is the man.


----------



## SpArK

110/2 in 13 overs..


----------



## deckingraj

I was annoyed at Dhoni coming in earlier...Guess i am changing my mind


----------



## DesiGuy

12 runs in this over.


----------



## SpArK

good shot!!!! wonderful 6


----------



## Evil Flare

Six by Raina ...

---------- Post added at 11:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 PM ----------

they can easily reach 180 +


----------



## WAQAS119

nice going...................


----------



## SpArK

stumping missed..by sanga.. gr8


----------



## DesiGuy

If india can make runs so easily, than no doubt that SL will do the same. 

what do u think ppl?


----------



## gowthamraj

@imran khan . .just toss up some coin,if head support India if tail sup lankans. .any more idea contact me


----------



## SpArK

118/2 in 14


----------



## deckingraj

bad...three dot balls...what the point of hitting a 6 and then missing three balls...


----------



## deckingraj

DesiGuy said:


> If india can make runs so easily, than no doubt that SL will do the same.
> 
> what do u think ppl?



Depends...Wickets in Hand..Pressure etc play a lot...It is alwats hard to chase a big total and if it is a do or die match then its evne more pressure...In the end who will hold his balls tighter will be winner..


----------



## Evil Flare

8.54 run rate

Great Going .. 


Very Tough for Srilanka


----------



## DesiGuy

180+ should be good score. 

but it all depend on bowlers and fielding than.


----------



## SpArK

126 in 15 overs.. where are the big shots.. 5 overs only left


----------



## DesiGuy

OH crap. my boss asked me to instlalled only word and i installed whole MS office. 

see u ppl after 5 mins. got to take care of that prob.


----------



## alibaz

Seems India all set for 170- 180


----------



## Al-zakir

Let's get it done lanka............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

sexy shot!!!!!! all the way to boundary for a 4


----------



## Evil Flare

India has to make 180 + , othewise they cannot reach to semis

---------- Post added at 11:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 PM ----------

India 132/2 (15.3/20 ov)


----------



## SpArK

134/2 in 16 overs!!!! party time now.. i guess


----------



## DesiGuy

OK, why dhoni is taking only singles???


----------



## SpArK

neeed 46 of last 4 for 180.. parriera comes now..


----------



## DesiGuy

dhoni is not making runs.


----------



## SpArK

big shots are not coming.. whats happening..???


----------



## Creder

I'd say the final score is gonna be between 170 ~ 190 .. 200 even


----------



## Evil Flare

FCUKK

Run rate going down


----------



## SpArK

run rate dropping now..


----------



## DesiGuy

Creder said:


> I'd say the final score is gonna be between 170 ~ 190 .. 200 even





hahahaha  

---------- Post added at 02:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 PM ----------

i think dhoni forget, it's 20/20.

---------- Post added at 02:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 PM ----------

only 3 runs this over. WTF


----------



## SpArK

excellent over from tissara.


----------



## SpArK

3 overs only now


----------



## Evil Flare

India 139/2 (17.0/20 ov)


----------



## alibaz

Great over from prera. Indian are missing the trick by using sheer power for hitting


----------



## DesiGuy

raina needs to hit faster now. he alerady got his half century.


----------



## SpArK

4 at last .. much needed


----------



## Evil Flare

Fourrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## SpArK

raina gone.............. under pressure.. needs pathan now


----------



## Evil Flare

Raina Goneeeeeeeeeee


----------



## alibaz

Just need to wait for the ball instead of going for it. Raina gone


----------



## DesiGuy

man, 10 runs needed in each over.


----------



## Marxist

if dhoni stays there India wont go beyond 170


----------



## SpArK

yuvraj it is.. wants biggie from him


----------



## DesiGuy

raina is gone AND now i am thinking if india can make 150.


----------



## SpArK

yuvraj gone... bad total for sure


----------



## DesiGuy

OK, last 2 over, 25 runs need at least.


----------



## alibaz

147 / 4 in 18 overs


----------



## Evil Flare

Yuvraj also gone


----------



## Peregrine

Yuvrag gone heheheh


----------



## SpArK

India is out of tournament for sure!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DesiGuy

Yuraj sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11

i don't why the hell he is in team.


----------



## SpArK

Pathan inn.. needs fireworks from him now for a nice total.


----------



## MZUBAIR

hard for India to make more then 170


----------



## Al-zakir

hahhaaaaaa. one more gone.


----------



## SpArK

cheeky 4 .. will help..


----------



## Creder

Wth are they doing


----------



## DesiGuy

BENNY said:


> India is out of tournament for sure!!!!!!!!!!





Without any doubt. 


I said yesterday, that they don't even belong in the tournament.


----------



## Choppers

India surely not going to the semis.


----------



## DesiGuy

4 from pathan.

---------- Post added at 02:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 PM ----------

It's all gone wrong for India in the last few overs. At 110 for 2 after 13, you would have expected a big onslaught towards the end, but they haven't got 10 runs in any over since then


----------



## Al-zakir

I brought some luck for lankan bros......hahhaaaa


----------



## DesiGuy

Al-zakir said:


> I brought some luck for lankan bros......hahhaaaa





Joke of the day.


----------



## SpArK

only 13 boundaries and 2 sixes till now.. bad show INDIA>. u deserve to go OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alibaz

156 / 4 in 19 overs .Last to go


----------



## SpArK

1 over left.. for what????


----------



## DesiGuy

man, what kind of team is that??? 


2 overs are left and they are taking singles. 

First team to do that in cricket history.


----------



## Choppers

^^^Don't worry India is goin OUT


----------



## Evil Flare

156 

1 over remaining 

can reach upto 170


----------



## SpArK

Lasith Malinga (rf) 4.0 0 25 2 gr8 show by him..


----------



## Evil Flare

1st Ball = 1 Run


----------



## alibaz

BENNY said:


> only 13 boundaries and 2 sixes till now.. bad show INDIA>. u deserve to go OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Relax still its half way to go. it will be an interesting match. Chase won't be easy.


----------



## SpArK

nice shot .. 4


----------



## Evil Flare

2nd Ball = Four


----------



## SpArK

i prefer if the camera is fixed on the dancers instead of the match..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy

at least make 168.


----------



## Evil Flare

Third Ball = Ball Missed WTF he is doing ?


----------



## SpArK

if India cant play short balls.. better play kabbadi then..


----------



## Evil Flare

Forth Ball = Single


----------



## DesiGuy

dhoni was scared to play last over and that's why he took 2 runs.


----------



## SpArK

2 more balls now


----------



## Evil Flare

Fifth Ball = 1 Run again

---------- Post added at 11:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 PM ----------

Sixth & the Last Ball of the inning = OUT


----------



## SpArK

163 at last .. what a floppy show.


----------



## alibaz

India 163 /5 in 20


----------



## MZUBAIR

Out pathan


----------



## DesiGuy

India deserves to go OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Peregrine

pathan gone on last ball


----------



## Evil Flare

163/5 = 20 Overs 


164 to WIN for Srilanka


Very poor Batting from INDIA

I am disappointed ..


----------



## DesiGuy

last ball and out!!!


OMG. 



WTF.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Indian has to ristrict SL less rgen 143


----------



## DesiGuy

SL will NOT not stop from hitting sixes now. 

I am SURE about that.


----------



## SpArK

Dhoni has let all down.. he just cant hit the balls. wonder if its the pitch factor as the commentators are saying. .. India needs to restrict them for 142-143


----------



## Peregrine

hi 
i hope sri lanka will bat well


----------



## Evil Flare

Malinga Nailed it today ... Excellent performance by Him

4 Overs = 25 Run Only with 2 Wickets & 10 Dot Balls Bowled out of 24


----------



## DesiGuy

MZUBAIR said:


> Indian has to ristrict SL less rgen 143






impossible task.


----------



## Imran Khan

India 163/5 (20.0/20 ov)

good luck lanka

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy

what's the highest score till now from any team in the 20/20 during this tournament????


----------



## alibaz

India may regret poor running between wickets by Ghambir. I think score on the pitch is sufficient to win but curtailing Lankans at 143 will not be easy


----------



## Choppers

India falling short of 25-30 runs despite getting a solid start.

For Lanka the target is 144.


----------



## Evil Flare

Whats about Indian Bowling Attack ? who can rip apart Lankan Batting Order ...


----------



## DesiGuy

There will many ppl standing to welcome Indian team on airport, so GOOD LUCK to Indian team. boooooooo

---------- Post added at 02:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:41 PM ----------

Well, some superb death bowling from Sri Lanka keeps India down to 163. They had been guilty of bowling too many legstump deliveries in the first ten overs, when India sprinted to 90 for 1, but only 73 runs from the final ten overs, that too with plenty of wickets to spare and with a host of big-hitters in the line-up. Sri Lanka will definitely be the happier side at this stage, they need to make 144 to knock out India. 




they need 2 make 144 runs.

---------- Post added at 02:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:42 PM ----------




Aamir Zia said:


> Whats about Indian Bowling Attack ? who can rip apart Lankan Batting Order ...





NOBODY. 


i wonder, why the hell there is no Praveen Kumar.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

so its 163...India short of atleast 30 runs....Dhoni yuvi and Pathan all played disspointingly today..thanks to Raina that India reached 163...great bowling by Malinga..


----------



## Creder

Man these 20 runs they fell short of, these were the ones they needed badly

anyways how is the pitch ? How's lankan batting ? And how is india's bowling ?


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Aamir Zia said:


> Whats about Indian Bowling Attack ? who can rip apart Lankan Batting Order ...



no one can rip apart sl batting order..not because they are strong, bt because our bowling lacks that edge...only miracles needed now..


----------



## DesiGuy

Dilshan is enought to make 144 runs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mirza Jatt

alibaz said:


> India may regret poor running between wickets by Ghambir. I think score on the pitch is sufficient to win but curtailing Lankans at 143 will not be easy



absoloutely correct....


----------



## SpArK

> Whats about Indian Bowling Attack ? who can rip apart Lankan Batting Order



worst than afghanistan...

rip apart indian bowler.. are u on high.. there was never and there will be never ..


----------



## Areesh

A reasonable total. Sirlanka ha a good chance to win the match. Hope they will utilize the opportunity.

Go Srilanka Go Win the match.


----------



## SpArK

starts with 4

---------- Post added at 11:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 PM ----------

jayawardna is deadly.. needs him early if India needs any chance ..


----------



## Evil Flare

jayawardena OUT


----------



## Mirza Jatt

gone......


----------



## SpArK

gone,...... jayawardna... my gosh


----------



## Mirza Jatt

danger man is in..dilshan


----------



## DesiGuy

jasuryaaa gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Al-zakir

What the hell is this. Whattttttt......


----------



## SpArK

5-1 in 1 over


----------



## DesiGuy

Dilshan is the dangerours man.


----------



## SpArK

DesiGuy said:


> jasuryaaa gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



where?/ to the other end??


----------



## SpArK

jayasurya goes ..its 6/2 .. good going INDIA>.. needs the dangerous dilshan though


----------



## Evil Flare

Jayasuria Out


----------



## Peregrine

stupid sanath j


----------



## Evil Flare

INDIA now in The Semi's 

Congrats ..


PAKISTAN VS INDIA WORLD CUP FINAL


----------



## alibaz

Both openers gone. Hope for India


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Vinay kumar does the trick..the big man is out...  just two more wikctes...


----------



## Areesh

Jayasuriya gone. 

Anyways Dilshan and Sangakarra still to bat India is still in trouble and I hope they will remain in trouble.


----------



## SpArK

commentators were right.. its hard to hit now.. ball is not coming on to bat..


----------



## Mirza Jatt

*DILSHAN*...this is the man to be taken..


----------



## SpArK

nice shot for 4 .. dilshan is dangerous..


----------



## alibaz

Peregrine said:


> stupid sanath j


He too is a low IQ player like Ijaz and Yousaf


----------



## Mirza Jatt

BENNY said:


> commentators were right.. its hard to hit now.. ball is not coming on to bat..



absoloutely correct...Yuvraj's wicket was an indicator..the ball was not coming to the bat after 15th over or so..


----------



## SpArK

Another 4...


----------



## Choppers

People go to sleep....India is out of the Semis.


----------



## SpArK

gosh another 4... needs to break this up fast.


----------



## SpArK

19/2 in 3 overs


----------



## WAQAS119

?$$ "$N $$$ ^#$ $ d$* "$d '$$F "$r 
'$$ $$k 9$$ ' d$N $$F * $$> * 
'$$ $$F 9$$ : $$$r $$$ $$> f 
'$$ $$ 9$$.e$ . #$$ $$$ $$L.$F 
'$$**#" 9$$ ^$ f $$L $$$ $$> #F 
'$$ 9$$ ' . '$$ $$$ $$> F 
'$$ 9$$ " P""""$$N '$$r J $$> x 
{$$ 9$$ .$ '$$ ^$$. d$ $$r dF 
"""" `"""""""" '"" """" """" """"""""


----------



## DesiGuy

dilshan on fire!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WAQAS119

lol,,,virus attack


----------



## Peregrine

BENNY said:


> gosh another 4... needs to break this up fast.


Hi 
Please keep on repeating this


----------



## DesiGuy

all they need is 144.


----------



## SpArK

another boundary ... 4....


----------



## DesiGuy

bhajji will take out dilshan for sure.


----------



## Jatt Boy

Yuvraj got out on full toss ball, his shot was against strong wind, how can we conclude pitch was slow ? SL bowlers deserve full credit, they didnt allowed any room to swing arms, bowled very full. It was just Indian mindset, no one attempted big shots, Dhoni was satisfied with singles !!

SL are very good players of spin, Bhajji cant do much in 4 overs.


----------



## SpArK

Peregrine said:


> Hi
> Please keep on repeating this



Ok sir, whatever makes u happy...


----------



## Al-zakir

Lankan will not die out that quick........


----------



## alibaz

Choppers said:


> People go to sleep....India is out of the Semis.



Stick to TV... irrespective who wins it will be a great match to watch. Just look at it like a cricket fan not Indian or Lankan supporter


----------



## Imran Khan

WAQAS119 said:


> ?$$ "$N $$$ ^#$ $ d$* "$d '$$F "$r
> '$$ $$k 9$$ ' d$N $$F * $$> *
> '$$ $$F 9$$ : $$$r $$$ $$> f
> '$$ $$ 9$$.e$ . #$$ $$$ $$L.$F
> '$$**#" 9$$ ^$ f $$L $$$ $$> #F
> '$$ 9$$ ' . '$$ $$$ $$> F
> '$$ 9$$ "  P""""$$N '$$r J $$> x
> {$$ 9$$ .$ '$$ ^$$. d$ $$r dF
> """" `"""""""" '"" """" """" """"""""



o ayee ka chez ayee jee


----------



## Areesh

WAQAS119 said:


> ?$$ "$N $$$ ^#$ $ d$* "$d '$$F "$r
> '$$ $$k 9$$ ' d$N $$F * $$> *
> '$$ $$F 9$$ : $$$r $$$ $$> f
> '$$ $$ 9$$.e$ . #$$ $$$ $$L.$F
> '$$**#" 9$$ ^$ f $$L $$$ $$> #F
> '$$ 9$$ ' . '$$ $$$ $$> F
> '$$ 9$$ " P""""$$N '$$r J $$> x
> {$$ 9$$ .$  '$$ ^$$. d$ $$r dF
> """" `"""""""" '"" """" """" """"""""



What is this Waqas?


----------



## Peregrine

Hey Waqas119,
how about your result jinab ?


----------



## Evil Flare

Relax guys ..

India is still in this Match ....


----------



## alibaz

Jatt Boy said:


> Yuvraj got out on full toss ball, how can we conclude pitch was slow ? SL bowlers deserve full credit, they didnt allowed any room to swing arms, bowled very full. It was just Indian mindset, no one attempted big shots, Dhoni was satisfied with singles !!
> 
> SL are very good players of spin, Bhajji cant do much in 4 overs.



I tell you wicket is getting slow probably Indian batters did not realized that and they tried to force the ball out. they should have waited for the ball. Lankans won't find it easy too


----------



## DesiGuy

Sri lanka is still in very good position. 


Anyways, India is going out for sure. 

But let's watch match for entarinment.


----------



## Choppers

Good over by Kumar so far


----------



## SpArK

good shot for a 4


----------



## Peregrine

Aamir Zia said:


> Relax guys ..
> 
> India is still in this Match ....


Hi 
then how can we relax ?lol


----------



## WAQAS119

Imran Khan said:


> o ayee ka chez ayee jee





Areesh said:


> What is this Waqas?



lol,,,,,,,,,,,,virus attack


----------



## Evil Flare

DesiGuy said:


> Sri lanka is still in very good position.
> 
> 
> Anyways, India is going out for sure.
> 
> But let's watch match for entarinment.





Never Loose Hope


----------



## Areesh

Peregrine said:


> Hi
> then how can we relax ?lol



Exactly.


----------



## Imran Khan

Choppers said:


> Good over by Kumar so far



har phir bhi jao gai bhai


----------



## DesiGuy

Aamir Zia said:


> Never Loose Hope





With a team like that!?


----------



## Evil Flare

Peregrine said:


> Hi
> then how can we relax ?lol




I am supporting India Today ..
Yesterday some Indian fellows supported us too in the Hours of great Tension ..


----------



## WAQAS119

Peregrine said:


> Hey Waqas119,
> how about your result jinab ?



Don't wana disclose......


----------



## DesiGuy

need to take out dilshan.


----------



## Imran Khan

Sri Lanka 41/2 (5.3/20 ov)

go go go


----------



## Evil Flare

WAQAS119 said:


> Don't wana disclose......




That Smile Disclose that You are passed with some Good Numbers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy

fine over by pathan too.


----------



## SpArK

4 at last .. bad fielding


----------



## Evil Flare

Srilanka Under Pressure 

Run rate only 6.46


----------



## alibaz

Ghambir ran poor between wickets now conceded 4 runs by mis-fielding. Keep an account


----------



## WAQAS119

Aamir Zia said:


> That Smile Disclose that You are passed with some Good Numbers



YEAP.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy

Aamir Zia said:


> Srilanka Under Pressure
> 
> Run rate only 6.46





they r not under pressure at all. all they need is 144.


----------



## SpArK

another one goes wicket number 3.. dilshan it is.. need to tighten the screws and put them in pressure now.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

gone........


----------



## Jatt Boy

Dilshan gone : D


----------



## alibaz

Now for Indians bowling wicket to wicket is the key, pitch is already getting slow and ball getting soft. Results coming Dilshan gone.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

the danger man Dilshan is gone...


----------



## Imran Khan

DesiGuy said:


> they r not under pressure at all. all they need is 144.



he he he he eh god luck lanka ne baja diya danka


----------



## DesiGuy

dilshan is the MAN.


----------



## Choppers

Dilshan Goooooooooneeeeeeeeeeeeee.........


----------



## Peregrine

NOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Angelo Matthews comes in...hard hitter and a finisher...


----------



## DesiGuy

Imran Khan said:


> he he he he eh god luck lanka ne baja diya danka





What is "Danka"??


----------



## SpArK

50-3 after the over 8

---------- Post added at 12:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 AM ----------




Peregrine said:


> NOOOOOOOOO



YESSSSSSSSS


----------



## Al-zakir

49/3(7.5)..........come on lanka.........


----------



## DesiGuy

fine over by pathan.

---------- Post added at 03:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 PM ----------

sangkara is the dangerous man. he should be out. LOL


----------



## WAQAS119

DesiGuy said:


> What is "Danka"??


----------



## SpArK

run rate under 6 now.


----------



## Evil Flare

India can Beat Lanka Easily now ?


----------



## DesiGuy

WAQAS119 said:


>








i understood other words, but not danka.


----------



## alibaz

Things getting difficult for Lanka. Only 2 runs in 9th over


----------



## DesiGuy

Aamir Zia said:


> India can Beat Lanka Easily now ?





NEVER! 

---------- Post added at 03:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:27 PM ----------

only 2 runs in this over.


----------



## Choppers

India can win this match but may not earn semis berth.


----------



## DesiGuy

bhajji will MESS things now. 

first ball of the over and that's 3 runs!


----------



## alibaz

Now Lanka needs an outstanding innings to win not by a normal game.


----------



## rizhussain44

India bowling very good! Pathan and Chawla!


----------



## DesiGuy

Choppers said:


> India can win this match but may not earn semis berth.




than no need to win either. 

---------- Post added at 03:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 PM ----------

sangakara is the dangeror man. 

he shold be out.


----------



## Areesh

87 from 61 balls not a big target. Who cares about winning the match anyway.


----------



## Al-zakir

WaQas Bhai 
What's your prediction? I know it fall right on the money...........


----------



## WAQAS119

DesiGuy said:


> i understood other words, but not danka.



lol, i don't have any word in English to explain it to you..


----------



## Imran Khan

aik ka teen aik ka teen


----------



## SpArK

good mighty 6 by angelo.


----------



## alibaz

Great 6 by Mathews


----------



## Imran Khan

WAQAS119 said:


> lol, i don't have any word in English to explain it to you..



bhut bura pahansaya hai main ne

lanka wo hai jis ko gher ke bedi ne dhaya tha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

67/3 in 11 overs


----------



## Peregrine

Yayyyy


----------



## Areesh

6 from angelo. He is also going good. 143 is the target just achieve it please.


----------



## SpArK

good shot for 6 ... this time from sangakkara


----------



## alibaz

Indians fumbling in out field


----------



## Areesh

Imran Khan said:


> aik ka teen aik ka teen



Yeh kia hai imran bhai?


----------



## SpArK

67 from 50 balls to make India go out...


----------



## Peregrine

BENNY said:


> good shot for 6 ... this time from sangakkara


apkey moon may ghee shakur


----------



## SpArK

alibaz said:


> Indians fumbling in out field



And off the field too.


----------



## WAQAS119

BENNY said:


> And off the field too.


----------



## SpArK

Yuvraj bowling... this will be a good over for Lanka


----------



## DesiGuy

Indian team,yeaaaaaaaaaaa GO BACK

International matches r not 4 u.


----------



## Imran Khan

Areesh said:


> Yeh kia hai imran bhai?



india-1 
lanka-3

bokee imaran


----------



## DesiGuy

WTF dhoni is doing????


giving over to yubraj?????????


----------



## SpArK

nice fielding effort by karthik saved a sure boundary


----------



## WAQAS119

Al-zakir said:


> WaQas Bhai
> What's your prediction? I know it fall right on the money...........



lol, don't wana disclose.......

I think you know why.....


----------



## alibaz

Lanka getting 144 to leave India out of tournament will not grante them semi final. They will be dependent on Windies and mind you windies can post or chase any total on their day. Lanka has to win if desire to go in semis.


----------



## SpArK

6 ...good shot by sangakkara..


----------



## MZUBAIR

Another six


----------



## alibaz

Sangakara on fire


----------



## WAQAS119

weak bawling again exposed........


----------



## Choppers

30 balls 44 reqd.


----------



## Evil Flare

Sri Lanka 100/3 (14.0/20 ov)
Sri Lanka require another 64 runs with 7 wickets and 36 balls remaining


----------



## Peregrine

Wowww


----------



## Evil Flare

Four by Matthews


----------



## alibaz

Lankan almost done hard work need to use mind now


----------



## MZUBAIR

Sri Lanka require another 60 runs with 7 wickets and 35 balls remaining

I think they can score atleast 40 to 45


----------



## Evil Flare

Sangakara Bowled ....


----------



## alibaz

Sangakara gone. Payed the price for loosing mind


----------



## Evil Flare

India Can come back if they also take the wicket of mathews ..


----------



## Imran Khan

i am still undecided

i call my indian friend he bring my dinner with him now. so i am now 50-50


----------



## WAQAS119

Vinay gets the breakthrough, too late


----------



## alibaz

Dhooni needs to increase pressure, play mind game. Its not easy for new batter to strike


----------



## Areesh

37 to win from 30 balls. Go Srilankans go.


----------



## DesiGuy

Areesh said:


> 37 to win from 30 balls. Go Srilankans go.









Sri Lanka require another 55 runs with 6 wickets and 28 balls remaining


from cricinfo.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MZUBAIR

Areesh said:


> 37 to win from 30 balls. Go Srilankans go.



Sri Lanka require another 54 runs with 6 wickets and 26 balls remaining


----------



## Imran Khan

you wrong desi


----------



## DesiGuy

ohh, i got it. 


they are eying for 144.


----------



## Choppers

DesiGuy said:


> Sri Lanka require another 55 runs with 6 wickets and 28 balls remaining
> 
> 
> from cricinfo.com



To qualify for semis SL need 144


----------



## SpArK

Its a cake walk for lanka to semi's now


----------



## Evil Flare

32 of 24 balls


----------



## Areesh

DesiGuy said:


> Sri Lanka require another 55 runs with 6 wickets and 28 balls remaining
> 
> 
> from cricinfo.com



Subtract 20 runs from the req total of cricinfo.com That's the real target

.


MZUBAIR said:


> Sri Lanka require another 54 runs with 6 wickets and 26 balls remaining



Please subtract 20 from the req total.


----------



## Frankenstein

SL 112/4 in 16 Overs
Current Run rate: 7.00| Required Run rate:13.00
To win: SL needs 52 run(s) in 4 over(s)


----------



## Evil Flare

BENNY said:


> Its a cake walk for lanka to semi's now




what if couple of wickets gone now


----------



## SpArK

4 ,... last thing we need .goshhh..


----------



## Evil Flare

Fourrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## DesiGuy

*SL need exactly same no of runs to score from last 5 overs as did Ind = 37 and that will knock Ind out.. Numberology or what ?"*


----------



## Evil Flare

Catch Dropped by Dhoni ...

Remember catches win matches ...


Dhoni is a A$$


----------



## alibaz

Bad Dhoni. Should have taken by his standards


----------



## SpArK

boundary again 4


----------



## HAWK73

India is in good position now.


----------



## Frankenstein

SL 117/4 in 16.3 Overs
Current Run rate: 7.09| Required Run rate:13.42
To win: SL needs 47 run(s) in 3.3 over(s)


----------



## Evil Flare

Another Four ....


What is Nehra doing ... Bowling easy short Balls ....

---------- Post added at 12:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 AM ----------

Single of the last ball


----------



## SpArK

India... go back to home and rest...


----------



## SummerWine

heart break????? bad stuf from indian bowlers....initially i thought lankans bowled bad in the start.....but indians have let the lankans off the hook after early wickets fell......

India needs high quality pacers...


----------



## SpArK

20 needed now.


----------



## Frankenstein

SL 122/4 in 16.5 Overs
Current Run rate: 7.25| Required Run rate:13.26
To win: SL needs 42 run(s) in 3.1 over(s)


----------



## Evil Flare

21 needed of 18


----------



## U-571

ooohh wow............


----------



## Evil Flare

Four again ...


----------



## SpArK

boundary of 1st ball of chawla


----------



## DesiGuy

indian bowling sucks.


----------



## WAQAS119

Chawala !!!!!!!!! not a good choice.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Areesh said:


> Subtract 20 runs from the req total of cricinfo.com That's the real target
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Please subtract 20 from the req total.



Who knows WI win by 40-50 runs n take their RR batter then SL...........SL should win this game


----------



## Evil Flare

16 of 16 to kick India out of Tournament


----------



## HAWK73

Hmmm,

Mathews going well . . . . . .


----------



## SpArK

Its all over for now .. India..


----------



## DesiGuy

that's why i said they don't deserve to win. 


GO BACK INDIAN CRICKET TEAM AND PLAY YOUR **** IPL.


----------



## Choppers

14 more runs and India will be out of the tournament.

AIR INDIA Waiting........


----------



## Imran Khan

BENNY said:


> India... go back to home and rest...



you wrong go back to home and play IPL


----------



## Frankenstein

SL 129/4 in 17.3 Overs
Current Run rate: 7.37| Required Run rate:14.00
To win: SL needs 35 run(s) in 2.3 over(s)


----------



## Evil Flare

35 Need of 14 balls to win


----------



## alibaz

Now 163 is very difficult


----------



## U-571

srilanka obviously cant chase the target but they are smashing good boundaries now


----------



## DesiGuy

Send ALL of them one way straight to AFRICA.


----------



## HAWK73

Remember that, If Sri Lanka made 143 or more than India is chances will be poor.


----------



## Evil Flare

Four by mathews


----------



## Areesh

There they go. It is very near guys. India going home.


----------



## Evil Flare

12 balls left .. 12 run to keep India out ....


----------



## DesiGuy

THERE WERE MAY PPL WHO WERE IN FAVOR FOR PLAYING IPL, NOW play your ipl and never bring indian cricket team to play with other international team!

Indian cricket team, boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## mr42O

India thx for ur time. Good luck next time. Bad luck. Now lets back Pakistan ?


----------



## HAWK73

For India to qualify

They MUST restrict Sri Lanka maximum on 143.


----------



## Creder

Choppers said:


> 14 more runs and India will be out of the tournament.
> 
> AIR INDIA Waiting........



Choppers I doubt air India will let them on board if they fail here lol


Anyways I think India will go through I have a feeling it will


----------



## Evil Flare

2 Run of second ball of the Over


----------



## DesiGuy

Pakistan is DA TEAM. 

DESPITE ALL THE PROBLEMS THEY ARE FACING, KUDOS TO PAKISTANTEAM. 


INDIA TEAM GOT SO MUCH MONEY AND ATE SO MUCH THAT THEY CAN'T PLAY NOW.



BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Evil Flare

6 Run to Keep India out

---------- Post added at 01:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 AM ----------

5 Run of the 8 Balls to Keep India OUT


----------



## SpArK

India is out officially


----------



## alibaz

Tournament is over for India


----------



## Evil Flare

SIX


India is Out of the Tournament


----------



## MZUBAIR

n thats 6..............


----------



## Hyde

unfortunately India is out of the tournament after the last ball 6

SL 145/4 after 18.5 overs

*Sorry Indian peoples*


----------



## HAWK73

*India is OUT now folks!*


----------



## Evil Flare

Sri Lanka require another 19 runs with 6 wickets and 7 balls remaining


----------



## Peregrine

Yay


----------



## Areesh

Six and it's all over for India.


----------



## Evil Flare

Six again ...


----------



## MZUBAIR

another 6.......................


----------



## DesiGuy

*INDIA IS OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## U-571

considering indians need 20 runs margin win, 8 bowls from 5 runs haha


----------



## Frankenstein

SL 139/4 in 18.4 Overs
Current Run rate: 7.45| Required Run rate:18.75
To win: SL needs 25 run(s) in 1.2 over(s)


----------



## DesiGuy

CONGRATS TO EVERYONE ELSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frankenstein

SL 151/4 in 19 Overs
Current Run rate: 7.95| Required Run rate:13.00
To win: SL needs 13 run(s) in 1 over(s)


----------



## Evil Flare

13 Needed of the last Over to WIN the Match ..


----------



## SpArK

India is out .. hip hip hurray.. 

Shame on all of u who have supported this pathetic team


----------



## alibaz

Fingers crossed last over. Interesting, India play last over to the best of abilities for pride


----------



## MZUBAIR

SL winning


----------



## Evil Flare

OMFG 


Six of the 1st BALL ...


7 Needed of 5 balls ..

WTF


----------



## U-571

oooohh sh1t india out!!!


----------



## Frankenstein

Lets see if they wins it


----------



## SpArK

They gonna win this too.. what a shame.!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SummerWine

o man what a hitting by lankan batters.......amazing SIXES....

Would Modi be watching this??


----------



## Frankenstein

SL 157/4 in 19.1 Overs
Current Run rate: 8.19| Required Run rate:8.40
To win: SL needs 7 run(s) in 0.5 over(s)


----------



## Evil Flare

6 needed of just 4 Balls


----------



## DesiGuy

BENNY said:


> India is out .. hip hip hurray..
> 
> Shame on all of u who have supported this pathetic team





*
I SAY shame on those who support IPL.*


----------



## SpArK

4 from 3 balls. WI is out


----------



## Evil Flare

4 needed of 3 BALLS 


WTF


----------



## MZUBAIR

One more boundary req in last 3 games


----------



## alibaz

Great running Lankans


----------



## Frankenstein

SL 158/4 in 19.2 Overs
Current Run rate: 8.17| Required Run rate:9.00
To win: SL needs 6 run(s) in 0.4 over(s)


----------



## Creder

Sorry lads India couldn't make it, IPL will destroy Indian cricket just like county destroyed England's.. This worldcup should be a stern reminder of that


----------



## SpArK

3 from 2 now


----------



## Hyde

after these 3 consecutive sixes - seems like SL will win the match

Sorry Indians - and sorry to say but yes India must play IPL only


----------



## Areesh

Looks like India is going to loose the match as well.  Pathetic.


----------



## U-571

lanka is gonna win????????????

woow


----------



## SpArK

wicket goes down now 3 from last ball


----------



## Evil Flare

2nd last ball = RUN OUT .....


----------



## U-571

lanka is gonna win????????????

woow


----------



## Hyde

Gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and now 3 needed in 1 ball


----------



## Choppers

West Indies players are standing by the ropes and are looking very nervous.


----------



## Evil Flare

3 RUN needed of the Last BALL to Qualify for the Semi-Finals ...

WTH is Going ON ....


----------



## DesiGuy

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


iNDIAN TEAM! BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## MZUBAIR

3 runs ewq on last ball


----------



## Creder

What the fukk they're gonna win this too ?!


----------



## Frankenstein

SL 161/4 in 19.4 Overs
Current Run rate: 8.19| Required Run rate:9.00
To win: SL needs 3 run(s) in 0.2 over(s)


----------



## DesiGuy

*I WISH FROM MY HEART THAT LANKA WIN THIS MATCH.!*


----------



## SpArK

2 for a super over


----------



## Evil Flare

Ok guys .


Its down to last Ball ....

3 run needed to win ...

---------- Post added at 01:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 AM ----------

SIXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## SpArK

6......................... what a match.. India bows out with shame and dejection.. they are only good in the subcontinent... go india back to where u came from... worst team of this tournament for sure.


----------



## Hyde

SIX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Oh my god!

What a match this is


----------



## MZUBAIR

SL won...............................


----------



## alibaz

Lankans win. WI almost sealed


----------



## Evil Flare

WTF 

WTF 

WTF




Srilanka Qualify for the SEMI FINALS


----------



## Areesh

Six on the lost ball. WI is also out of the tournament. For Indians


----------



## Hyde

1 . 4 1 4 1 | 4 1 1 . 1 4 | 1 2 1 1 6 6 | 6 1 2 1 W 6

What a treatment this is


----------



## alibaz

Indian very well played.


----------



## DesiGuy

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

*FOR INDIAN WHO PLAY AND SUPPORT IPL.*



PLAY YOUR SHITTY IPL AND ENJOY. 


GO TO HELL AND DON'T COME BACK.


----------



## Peregrine

cant beleive it


----------



## Imran Khan

GO GO GO INDIA HAHAHHAHAHAH

ADOVTISEMENTS AND IPL WAITING FOR YOU


----------



## Frankenstein

gosh man


----------



## SummerWine

very serious for indians not being able to defend a BIG total.....


----------



## alibaz

Congrats SL


----------



## MZUBAIR

Guys it would be grate if Ausses lost badly


----------



## Frankenstein

SRI LANKA won by 5 wickets


----------



## Imran Khan

DesiGuy said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> *FOR INDIAN WHO PLAY AND SUPPORT IPL.*
> 
> 
> 
> PLAY YOUR SHITTY IPL AND ENJOY.
> 
> 
> GO TO HELL AND DON'T COME BACK.



NOT PPL PROUD ON IPL LAST MONTH LALIT MODI THE GREAT


----------



## Evil Flare

i Can't Believe it ................................................


OMG 

What a match 

Six of the Last BALL .....


best Victory of the Tournament so far ...


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

India out , back to India ..


I said before , After Pakistan i love SRILANKA .. 


India Went out because of Their Proud. They Think that if they Play IPL they will be the masters of T20 .

But it is Wrong

Best of Luck SL.


----------



## Areesh

I was expecting Srilankans to reach beyond 143 but they win the match also. Oh my God. Pathetic it is.


----------



## Creder

God damn.. I'd not want to be in you guys shoes right now.. That was just an frilin believable performance by lanka

they out did themselves and with this match Indian cricket is in some deep sh**t


----------



## alibaz

Something to learn for Salman Butt too


----------



## Frankenstein

MZUBAIR said:


> Guys it would be grate if Ausses lost badly



We want West Indies to go further


----------



## U-571

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhh damn me what a match superb

6 out of the last ball!!!!!

---------- Post added at 01:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 AM ----------

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhh damn me what a match superb

6 out of the last ball!!!!!


----------



## Areesh

3rd consecutive major ICC tournament for India when they are unable to reach the semis.

Is it because of IPL.


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Growler said:


> I hope India loses today!
> just joking.



lol but i was just joking.


----------



## DesiGuy

Imran Khan said:


> NOT PPL PROUD ON IPL LAST MONTH LALIT MODI THE GREAT





yes IT'S PPL FALUT AS WELL.


*
THEY ALL GO TO WATCH LIKE MODI IS GONNA GIVE THEM $ FOR WATCHING. *
*

INDIAN TEAM LOST BECAUSE OF INDIAN PEOPLE WHO SUPPORTED IPL. *


----------



## mr42O

You can have ur cup there. sorry not T20 cup but cup of tea lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine

IPL can watch us doing this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

*enjoy this*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy

LOL, IMAGINE IF INDIA AIRLINNE PLANE BLOWS UP THE AIRLINE, BECAUSE INDIAN TEAM LOST!!!!

NOT GOOD, BUT NOT BAD EITHER, IF THEY DROWNED THEMSELVES IN TH WATER.


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

Well what struck India,
Guess all that IPL AKA Sanjay Manjrekar's Hate for Pakistan really played down India .
And the Best thing was India lost to a six with Reliance chicks dancing in the Caribbean, Beautiful scene.. 
Personally i am very much shocked and lost a bet to a friend , poor play India.Thought they were hot favorites to win the world cup..!!!


----------



## Choppers

Now Go Enjoy IPL nights...


----------



## DesiGuy

*WHEN IS THE NEXT IPL???????*


----------



## HAWK73

India mad 30+ in last 5 overs.
Sri Lanka made 60+ in last 5 over.

India played too bad in last 5 over.


----------



## SummerWine

dancing and bhangrasss never suit cricketers.....like bhaji ans yuvi etc do

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1

I dedicate this song for team india


----------



## Imran Khan

2 bhenoon ka akela bhai




Choppers said:


> Now Go Enjoy IPL nights...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Creder

What was that word they used in 3-idiots 'balatkaar' ? Yeah that's what happened here today

for your own good put a cap on ipl


----------



## DesiGuy

*Post-match presentation:
Dhoni: I think execution of plans from their bowlers was very good, even with set batsmen we couldn't score freely. Overall, batting is out strength and we should have done better. We didn't perform to our potential. The last 4-5 overs that they bowled really restricted us. We need to improve in quite a few areas." *




*
I WILL KILL THIS GUY. BASTERD GO AND PRATICE IN IPL. *


PLAY YOUR STUPID IDIOT IPL.


----------



## alibaz

Sangakara you are welcome. Methews man of the match


----------



## Areesh

OK guys it was a perfect match with a perfect end. I am going to sleep now enjoy your party here.


----------



## Choppers

Pakistanis take it easy now.The same can backfire if you lose in semis.


----------



## Hyde

i can't believe india couldn't win any match in the super 8

just noticed the points table now

happens - this is just about money - no real cricket


----------



## mr42O




----------



## DesiGuy

Choppers said:


> Pakistanis take it easy now.The same can backfire if you lose in semis.






ACCEPT IT.


THEIR TEAM IS MUCH BETTER, DESPITE ALL THE PROBLEMS IN PAKISTAN.



WHAT ISSUE INDIA TEAM WAS FACING.


WAKING UP AT 11 PM AND THAN PLAYING SHITTY IPL.


BEFORE BLAMING PAKISTAN TEAM, LOOK AT YOUR TEAM.



I DON'T KNOW HOW COULD U EVEN SAY THAT STAEMENT AFTER YOUR TEAM *** GETTING WHIPPED BY LANKA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HAWK73

Ohh, No. No. No.
Pakistan may play semi final against Australia.


----------



## Evil Flare

Choppers said:


> Pakistanis take it easy now.The same can backfire if you lose in semis.




Atleast we will be in TOP 4 ..

What number in India will be ??

8 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Choppers said:


> Pakistanis take it easy now.The same can backfire if you lose in semis.



haha. at least we made it to semi finals.


----------



## Areesh

Choppers said:


> Pakistanis take it easy now.The same can backfire if you lose in semis.



Atleast we are in the semis sir. This is the third time you have been kicked out of major ICC tournament. And this is the third time we are in semis of a major ICC tournament. Last year ICC T20 WC. Then ICC Champions trophy and now this WC.

So is it IPL which is helping you achieve this landmark.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Choppers said:


> Pakistanis take it easy now.The same can backfire if you lose in semis.



dil ko khush rakhny ko ghalib ye khayal acha hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Creder

Choppers said:


> Pakistanis take it easy now.The same can backfire if you lose in semis.



Lol no mate we are IN semis

and it has nothing to do with me being pakistani but the last 5 overs were just pure punishment, the likes of which haven't been seen that many times

if we lose we got tons of reasons .. And even with all those difficulties we clawed our way into the semis.. You guys had literally nothing to complain about


----------



## U-571

really amazing lankans were, though i wanted indians to be in the semis with pakistan but anyway a better team will make through, i just hoped india in the end already knocked out might lose to lankans for a win so that at least one asian team qualifies, if indians did intend to do this in the last bowl, so its their greatness despite the consequences they may face returning home..


----------



## SummerWine

India has to find bowlers........this has been an ever old cause of their losses ar crucial times of tournaments....todays' match was also lost due to some very ordinary bowling ......india must find like of Muhammad Amir, Shoaib Akhtar


----------



## mr42O

We know Australia are much better than us. We must play VERYYYYYYYY good to beat them. So we have noting to loose. 

We are in semi finale and India did not win ONE match in super 8 lol. Its 3 ICC cup were India fails. Go to Zimbawe and play against SL and ZM lol


----------



## HAWK73

Choppers said:


> Pakistanis take it easy now.The same can backfire if you lose in semis.



Firstly, Bad Luck.

2ndly, Yes its still not joy for Pakistan yet.
Because they have to win 2 more matches before huge celebration begins. In other words its still hard work for Pakistan to do.

But well done to Pakistan less cricket but more good enough performance.

India holding IPL as one of the major Cricket tournament. So you can say India getting more cricket than Pakistan. But still India failed to prove good enough cricket in major ICC Tournaments?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine

A Slap on IPL's Face


----------



## SMC

I admit I laughed inside but let's show some humility.

I just don't see us beating Australia in the semis considering the form we're in and form they're in. Sure, it can happen, but even close to likely? No.


----------



## Nemesis

Absolutely gutted. We are completely useless in T20. None of our "big hitters" have the technique to play outside the sub-continent. Our tactics in T20 are pathetic. I can't believe how badly we batted today. What's the point of playing a freaking extra batsman when you don't utilise the fact. The way India were playing from 10 - 18 overs, it was almost like we were 6 down instead of being 1 down. Dhoni and Raina have no brains. 70 something runs in the last 10 cost us the semi final place. 



> they out did themselves and with this match Indian cricket is in some deep sh**t



Correction, Indian T20 cricket is in the sh**t. We're still pretty awesome in tests and one days.

PS - I'm now changing my citizenship and supporting West Indies.


----------



## S.U.R.B.

IPL ke ghubare sae hawa nikal gaye......






Yeh mera khel hae


----------



## gowthamraj

Now media going to fire IPL. National prestige is more important than money.. And it also must needed slap for IPL fans

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SummerWine

SMC said:


> I admit I laughed inside but let's show some humility.
> 
> I just don't see us beating Australia in the semis considering the form we're in and form they're in. Sure, it can happen, but even close to likely? No.



Only if we win the toss........Bat first....good opening stand......post 165+...not spill catches..We will be in Finals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Creder

@Nemesis

I have no idea about India's one day or test record as of late since I myself haven't watched a single cricket match since last worldcup, so you know best.. But I 'think' that IPL is doing you guys real harm


As for Pakistan, guys I amreally optimistic about beating them why ? Because even though we lost matches the way we played I think we might make it

in last match against Aussies if we had just made those few catches we would have actually beaten them.. The fact that we were able to score 160+ speaks volumes n then there is the 'pakistan' factor we bring into the game.. That flame hasn't died yet and I am confident in our team

Although if you see me swearig at them in a few days please ignore this message

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Evil Flare

SummerWine said:


> Only if we win the toss........Bat first....good opening stand......post 165+...not spill catches..We will be in Finals




You just took my words out of your Mouth


----------



## alibaz

SummerWine said:


> Only if we win the toss........Bat first....good opening stand......post 165+...not spill catches..We will be in Finals


 One more thing no bad umpiring decisions

---------- Post added at 02:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:02 AM ----------

Gale gone


----------



## Evil Flare

West Indies will also loose this Match 


Dangerous Gayle BOWLED on 2nd ball of the Match


----------



## SEAL

I think prayers ki qabooliat ka week chal raha ha 
so keep praying.


----------



## whydowelove

Nemesis said:


> Absolutely gutted. We are completely useless in T20. None of our "big hitters" have the technique to play outside the sub-continent. Our tactics in T20 are pathetic. I can't believe how badly we batted today. What's the point of playing a freaking extra batsman when you don't utilise the fact. The way India were playing from 10 - 18 overs, it was almost like we were 6 down instead of being 1 down. Dhoni and Raina have no brains. 70 something runs in the last 10 cost us the semi final place.
> 
> 
> 
> Correction, Indian T20 cricket is in the sh**t. We're still pretty awesome in tests and one days.
> 
> PS - I'm now changing my citizenship and supporting West Indies.



In my opinion only problem with Indian team is decent pace...which pakistan is also lacking at the moment.......secondly paid price of under estimating sri lanka rather than bad performance......
couple of stupid decision by dhoni.....not sending yousaf pathan early...and going on with ordinary spin..........dropping expirenced zaheer khan

Happy flying India.................


----------



## ajpirzada

at least we perform when there is a need. and then how can i deny our fortunes 

afridi's gamble worked quite well. an extra batsman against a settled bowler.. earlier i believed dhoni is a clever captain but now afridi is in direct competition. 

IPL boundaries are smaller compared to international standards. i think this has caused problem to indian batsmen who found it difficult to adjust with international environment. 

we underdogs lik always have got nothing to loose but everything to gain. with no pressure im quite optimistic with our chances. will this be repeat of 1992 where england helped in keepin us in the game and later lost the cup to us? well there is still a lot left to see.


----------



## ajpirzada

here we go. indian media comes to action

*Pathetic Team India bows out meeklyAvijit Ghosh*, 
12 May 2010, 02:21 AM IST
Team India is out of the T20 World Cup. With three defeats in a row, who can say we didn&#8217;t deserve this inglorious exit? Simply put, we played some of our worst cricket in recent memory. 

How did this happen? We know how. We couldn&#8217;t bat, bowl or field. To begin with, we made the wrong selections for the world championship. And then we consistently kept playing the wrong eleven. And those who played just couldn't perform.

In the Super 8s, only two players &#8211; Suresh Raina and Ashish Nehra &#8211; escape censure. Everyone else was a failure.

But what can you say when a team displays such unabashed confidence in players like Dinesh Karthik? Karthik was out first ball to the quicker Lasith Malinga. It only underlined that he is not out of form but just out of class. It is strange how Karthik, who is ostensibly selected as a back-up keeper, often ends up playing as an opener. Why is why genuine openers like Manish Pandey and Shikhar Dhawan cool their heels back home and sub-par players like him continue to don the Indian jersey.

As a reward for their shoddy showing, both Vijay and Karthik have been rewarded with berths for the Zimbabwe tour. I can assure you both will score runs in that meaningless tour. Then those scores will be used to justify their presence in future tours. That&#8217;s how the circle goes on.

Both Raina and Gambhir played some impressive shots. But they were lucky too &#8211; Sangakkara dropping both of them. The truth is that neither had to play genuine pace bowling during their knocks. In fact, Gambhir immediately succumbed to Malinga the moment he came on for his second spell. Thank God, he was the only paceman in the Lankan side. Otherwise even on the placid St Lucia track we would have looked inept.

As for Dhoni, he just didn&#8217;t have a fourth gear today. That contributed hugely to India&#8217;s defeat. We got 90 runs with the loss of one wicket after the first 10 overs. Then we get 73 in the remaining 10. That&#8217;s inexplicable. We needed about 180 put Lanka on the defensive. We fell short by 17 runs to reach that total. 

Barring Ashish Nehra, our bowling again lacked bite. Harbhajan, who was expensive today, couldn't claim a single wicket in the entire Super 8 stage. 

At the risk of repeating myself I would again say the time has come to ask the crucial question: does the IPL have anything to do with our pathetic performance? For there is a persistent and noticeable dip in Team India&#8217;s T20 fortunes since the IPL began.

We must ask whether the six-week long grueling masala cricket is leaving our players physically tired and emotionally exhausted? Everybody knows that the IPL is great entertainment. But is it coming at cost of Team India? We must ask this hard question to the BCCI.

PS: I want an England-Australia final. Not exactly the Ashes but it should make for compelling viewing.

Pathetic Team India bows out meekly : Sports : Avijit Ghosh : TOI Blogs


----------



## whydowelove

ajpirzada said:


> at least we perform when there is a need. and then how can i deny our fortunes
> 
> afridi's gamble worked quite well. an extra batsman against a settled bowler.. earlier i believed dhoni is a clever captain but now afridi is in direct competition.
> 
> IPL boundaries are smaller compared to international standards. i think this has caused problem to indian batsmen who found it difficult to adjust with international environment.
> 
> we underdogs lik always have got nothing to loose but everything to gain. with no pressure im quite optimistic with our chances. will this be repeat of 1992 where england helped in keepin us in the game and later lost the cup to us? well there is still a lot left to see.



rightly said.........but its not always a piece of cake.......no lights of wasim or player like inzi in our squad now... who alone can take you home....and afridi is not as strong he used to be 4 years ago........

we have chance now ....just one thing dont put catches down and were are very much in finals.........

one thing more there is only one team which can beat kangro's and its no doubt Pakistan.....


----------



## Frankenstein

Choppers said:


> Pakistanis take it easy now.The same can backfire if you lose in semis.



Looking at our previous performance and lacking Players like Umar Gul, Malik, Nazir, Asif etc etc we are even happy to reach semi-finals, and i really hope we go further aswel, the reason why everyone celebrating like this is cuz of India after Owning IPL, thinking lyk they are god of T20


----------



## Frankenstein

Today i heard this in taxi, awesome song, good to cheer up






---------- Post added at 02:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:25 AM ----------

Today i heard this in taxi, awesome song, good to cheer up


----------



## Hyde

The equatation is simple

If Pakistan beats Australia and England beats Sri Lanka

Its repeat of 1992 WC

=========

If Pakistan beats Australia and Sri Lanka beats England

Its a repeat of T20 2009 WC

========

If Australia beat Pakistan and Sri Lanka beat England

Its a repeat of WC 2007

======

If Australia beat Pakistan and England beat Sri Lanka

Its a repeat of 1987 World Cup

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ajpirzada

one day old but quite significant after todays happening

*An alternative moral universe*
Santosh Desai, 10 May 2010, 11:41 AM IST
Looking back on the IPL saga, now that it no longer gets the breathless non-stop coverage it did, and being able to reflect upon what seems to have happened, one is struck by kind of culture it espoused and managed to get away with in full view of the public.

The picture evoked is of a world where anything that one could get away with was to be got away with quickly, hungrily and spectacularly. To belong to the cosy club called IPL, one needed to be rich, glamorous, powerful or at the very least, truly desperate for attention. Once inside, the club followed few rules and fewer conventions. One could apparently rig franchises, take personal cuts, revel in highly visible conflicts of interests, hire each other's children and give them fancy designations, commandeer aircraft when needed, shower the undeserving with free equity, pick up a few girls at after-match parties, and ask for visas to be denied to inconvenient people. And yet, it all seemed perfectly normal; no one saw anything that was amiss.

This willful blindness calls for some explanation. There was enough evidence of murkiness and certainly more than a few whispers about what really went on both on and off the field. But some inexorable force gave the IPL an immunity very few arenas of our life are able to enjoy. Perhaps the reason why the IPL has become the hotbed for all kinds of infractions is perhaps because it is an island that has extricated itself from all mainlands- physical, economic and moral. The absence of any intervening structures- organizational, governmental and commercial has created a geography unhindered by any discernible maps.

It belongs to the BCCI but is administered independently. It sucks out players from all countries and has created a new power structure that bears little allegiance to existing hierarchies. It continues to hold no fixed slot in the ICC calendar of events, but is very much the centre of the cricketing world given the kind of players it attracts and the amount of money it generates. It is not accountable to the government, the ICC or and certainly not to its parent body, the BCCI which has often seemed more like a juvenile accomplice more than a responsible parent.

Economically too, the IPL manages to evade any meaningful responsibility. To be sure, it has financial accountability to the franchise owners but thanks to the valuations it has generated, it has received a virtual carte blanche from investors. It is noteworthy that whenever valuations have driven commercial interests, be it in this case or in the dot-com era, a new rulebook comes into play. Usual business logic fails, sentiment prevails and causality suffers. There is no longer an explainable link between effort and reward nor do things happen in a time frame that one can comprehend. The absence of causality creates an environment of limitless opportunity and bottomless greed. This is particularly true when the enterprise in question belongs to a new world, one where there are no established benchmarks to follow. Like in the dot com boom of an earlier time, no one really knew what scale and form the IPL could take. Even now it is unclear as to which franchise owner is making how much money. But with valuations skyrocketing, for the moment no one seems to care.

Without question that makes Lalit Modi a real visionary for being able to imagine a future so far removed from the reality that existed then. The flip side of the ability to see a future that nobody else could and one which most other people challenged, is that one begins to have inexhaustible belief in one's ability to bend it infinitely according to one's desire. Along with this sense of invincibility comes an impatience with laws, rules and conventions. Given the absence of any regulatory parenting, the normal constraints disappear and what was yesterday's fantasy becomes today's easy reality. While there is much to be said about Modi's vision and drive, his real genius lay in making everyone concerned with the game an accomplice- broadcasters, sponsors, franchise owners, players, commentators, media and the paying public, all surrendered to the seduction of the IPL.

The result was the creation of an amoral island; an intermediate space of indeterminate conventions, where moral boundaries stayed hazy. Greed seemed normal, the usual sense of scale and proportion became rubberized and even time seemed to obey Lalit Modi, as evidenced by his remarkable success in shifting the tournament to South Africa at absurdly short notice. The bright lights burnt out nuance and self-doubt, and being on ceaseless and breathless public display created an illusion of legitimacy.

It is interesting that in the absence of restraint, we saw behavior that was almost primitive in its origins. A hyper-modern format fuelled a pre-modern mindset where one promoted one's family, fought publicly with one's team and coach, used influence to deal with girlfriends, boasted of sexual conquests, misused power in fits of despotic whimsy. The fake IPL player who regaled us with accounts of the alleged mayhem that went on behind the scenes gave us a good sense of the nature of this overblown circus of excess.

What is most noteworthy about the Shashi Tharoor saga is that a personal spat like that triggered the unraveling of the IPL empire. The fact that Lalit Modi was unable to foresee the consequences of his almost-petulant chirp on Twitter points to the clouding of reality that accompanied the IPL-induced euphoria. Looking back, it would seem like a colossal over-reaction to what could have been sorted out behind closed doors by making a few accommodations. But like all good morality sagas, in the end there must come a downfall. Only then does it make a really good story.

An alternative moral universe : Sports : Santosh Desai : TOI Blogs


----------



## Frankenstein

Zaki said:


> The equatation is simple
> 
> If Pakistan beats Australia and England beats Sri Lanka
> 
> Its repeat of 1992 WC
> 
> =========
> 
> If Pakistan beats Australia and Sri Lanka beats England
> 
> Its a repeat of T20 2009 WC
> 
> ========
> 
> If Australia beat Pakistan and Sri Lanka beat England
> 
> Its a repeat of *WC2003*
> 
> ======
> 
> If Australia beat Pakistan and England beat Sri Lanka
> 
> Its a repeat of 1987 World Cup



It was actually 2007 world cup, 2003 was againt India


----------



## Awesome

India threw the game as soon as they were out of the tournament. I like to see SL win the cup, if Pakistan doesn't go through, but still the decorum of the game should be maintained.

India threw halwa balls just to make it extremely difficult for the Windies to qualify. One mustn't do such things, and play the sport in good spirits.


----------



## Evil Flare

Australia are Hot Fav's

Look what they did to W Indies .....


Pakistan can only win by Prayers


----------



## U-571

pakistan team is at its height now and can do anything, its pretty possible if afridi leads from the front and tries to be in an attacking mood.

what we just have to do is to place proper batting order and attack with bowling using right choice at the right time. asif can be used to dissappoint aussies like the first T20 WC


----------



## Usama86

Well it is going to be a test for Pakistan, to go to the final they have to face their nemeses Australia. Aussies have haunted our cricketers for the last few months infect all these bans and fines are because Aussies kicked our *** so bad that we had to punish our players for it lol... 

Question remains that after receiving 10 straight thumping defeats in all formats of the game at the hands of Aussies starting from 26th december 2009 i still cannot workout a way for Pakistan to win the semi-final. If we individualy compare the 11 players of both the sides the FACT is that their players are superior then ours in all aspects of the game. So a win is only likely if they dont play good enough on that day, i mean they have defeated us 10 times so maybe the law of averages sets in and we get a lucky break. If any one knows how to beat Australia in cricket please share your plan.


----------



## Evil Flare

Australia Demolished W Indies

So its

Australia vs Pakistan

England vs Srilanka 




I want Asian Team to WIN


----------



## Introvert

My first choice is Pakistan. If we lose then I want Sri lanka to win.


----------



## Hyde

If Pakistan wins - Thats awesome

Otherwise i would be supporting England for two particular reasons

1) I am living in this country since childhood
2) We are in semi finals due to superb performance of England against New Zealand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Well, well so finally _dada bharat_ is out from tournament. Congrats and thanks to lankan.


----------



## Frankenstein

Why Aussies man, they are consistently defeating us


----------



## fawwaxs

England captain Paul Collingwood said his team, who eased into the Twenty20 World Cup semi-finals on Monday, were reaping the benefits of a year of hard work behind the scenes.


----------



## fawwaxs

India were humiliatingly knocked out of the Twenty20 World Cup on Tuesday when a last-ball six from Sri Lanka's Chamara Kapugedera condemned them to their third straight defeat in the Super Eight stage. Sri Lanka, who have two victories in Group F, won by five wickets and will go through to the semi-finals after Australia comfortably beat West Indies later on Tuesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Baazi said:


> My first choice is Pakistan. If we lose then I want Sri lanka to win.


I would like to support Aussies after Pakistan cuz I honestly think that they Deserve to be the Champs....They ve got the best and most balanced team, they are professional and most importantly they focus on their game rather than game politics (when they defeated BNG even though they could stop Pakistan from S-8 by losing out). So Hats off to Cricket Australia. The real champs IMHO


----------



## Nemesis

> India threw the game as soon as they were out of the tournament. I like to see SL win the cup, if Pakistan doesn't go through, but still the decorum of the game should be maintained.
> 
> India threw halwa balls just to make it extremely difficult for the Windies to qualify. One mustn't do such things, and play the sport in good spirits.



What utter crap. Do you think before you type Asim? Sometimes i wonder. And why would India throw the game to make "it extremely difficult for the Windies to qualify"? Just like that huh? Becoz we Indians are scheming manipulators? We have grudges against West Indies? 

After Sri Lanka got 144, the Indian players became extremely demoralized, hence the mediocre display at the end. Anyone with a little cricketing knowledge should know that.


----------



## F86 Saber

Frankenstein said:


> It was actually 2007 world cup, 2003 was againt India



Off topic but i have just realized that in each of the last five world cups (1992, 1996, 1999, 2003 and 2007), one of the two finalists has been an Asian team (1992 Pakistan, 1996 Sri Lanka, 1999 Pakistan, 2003 India, 2007 Sri Lanka).

And another interesting fact is that apart from the first two world cups, the remaining 7 have been either won by Australia or by an Asian team.


----------



## Moin91

Support Pakistan only guyz..... INSHA'ALLAH we will win.....  and thanks to England......  

Pakistan Zindabad..


----------



## WAQAS119

*PRAY GUYS PRAY*


----------



## HAWK73

Pakistan got another very tuff & difficult semi-final again this year.
Inshallah, if they will beat Aussies then sure Pakistan will win the final as well.


----------



## Imran Khan

please some clips of indian media can some one post what they say after india kicked from 20-20

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DaRk WaVe



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goodperson

Imran Khan said:


> please some clips of indian media can some one post what they say after india kicked from 20-20



Indian media is critical of Indian team what else does anyone expect, Dhoni finally blamed on IPL parties.

Especially Players couldn't get required rest after IPL. Team selection should have been done after IPL not in between I feel.

No excuses Indian performance was pathetic.


----------



## SBD-3

WAQAS119 said:


> PRAY GUYS PRAY[/B]



why don't they play better????????????????????


----------



## SBD-3

EmO GiRl said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> they always do.......did you forget the last WCT20?


----------



## Skeptic

Is Pakistan not the only team to make it to *semifinals of all three T20 world cups*. Pretty amazing for what is considered as the most inconsistent team.


----------



## HAWK73

Imran Khan said:


> please some clips of indian media can some one post what they say after india kicked from 20-20



I saw yesterday & today on their some news channels.
They are very angry over their team (Especially on Dhoni)
More & more discuss on IPL there.


----------



## FlyingEagle

@ EMO.........missing you on this thread. Welcome


----------



## FlyingEagle

Skeptic said:


> Is Pakistan not the only team to make it to *semifinals of all three T20 world cups*. Pretty amazing for what is considered as the most inconsistent team.



Prayers and Luck


----------



## SBD-3

Skeptic said:


> Is Pakistan not the only team to make it to *semifinals of all three T20 world cups*. Pretty amazing for what is considered as the most inconsistent team.



So what?..........I mean if India could have won the match, they would also have been in Semis......Winner takes it all at the end of the day


----------



## DaRk WaVe

FlyingEagle said:


> @ EMO.........missing you on this thread. Welcome



Thanks sweete


----------



## Hasnain2009

Kuch is ada se yaro hum semi final main phonchay hain !
k sharam b arahi hai aur khushi b ho rahi hai !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SBD-3

even Afridi said today that we thankful to the nation for their prayers.....but now we have to play good aswell

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## DaRk WaVe

Hasnain2009 said:


> Kuch is ada se yaro hum semi final main phonchay hain !
> k sharam b arahi hai aur khushi b ho rahi hai !



LONG LIVE THE QUEEN OF ENGLAND


----------



## HAWK73

Humari Pyari & Dulari team "Dhakka Start" hai.
Bus Aab Dhakka Lag Chokka Hai.
Allah Kamyabbi De Ga. (Inshallah)


----------



## SBD-3

HAWK73 said:


> Humari Pyari & Dulari team "Dhakka Start" hai.
> Bus Aab Dhakka Lag Chokka Hai.
> Allah Kamyabbi De Ga. (Inshallah)



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMIIIIINNNN


----------



## U-571

lo ji, misbah phir semi main khele ga, no changes, what they gonna do in semis, jaab team main koi changes bhi ni kare ga??


----------



## mr42O

After reading all comments about IPL i have to say that 

WE as Pakistani are heart after behavior of IPL towards Pakistani players. But i think IPL is good for Indian cricket BUT they need to make proper picthes in domestic cricket with bounce and swing so batsmenn can learn how to play on this pitches. Hearing Doni saying we dont have bowlers with 140+ km/h speed and thats why our players are not good to play fast bowlers on fast tracks. We have good spinners since wickets suits them thats why our batsmenn are good when playing spinners. He is 100&#37; right.

India had good batting line up but not for bouncing track and play a extra batsmenn against SL which wasnt used at all so they need to get there planning right.

Same for Pakistan we need to get proper domestic cricket league as England premiere league and GOOD pitches and grounds. I cant find any good bowlers in domectic cricket after SAMI, ASIF, AMIR. We have good fast bowlers BUT when we make pata wickets than our bowlers will die as Shoaib Akthar .


----------



## fatman17

dhoni has said that IPL is not the cause of india's defeat in the t20 world cup. he has blamed the batting in particular bcuz batting is india's strenght. IMO india felt the loss of sehwag and tendulkar.

anyway pak is in and india is out - our comissarations to indian cricket lovers. as for pakistan, my heart says pak but logic says australia.

go go pakistan


----------



## mr42O

Hmm is that because of IPL ?


----------



## SBD-3

U-571 said:


> lo ji, misbah phir semi main khele ga, no changes, what they gonna do in semis, jaab team main koi changes bhi ni kare ga??



haan na Misbah aur Shoaib to Afridi Bahi kay "Attot Ang" hain


----------



## WAQAS119

l*ol, Funny Indian Media.........* *(HOLLYWOOD ACTION)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

hasnain0099 said:


> why don't they play better????????????????????


What is better for you?? I mean defeating hot favorite South Africa is not good for u? Loss against NewZealand was also due to bad umpiring...

Other losses were part of game, one wins one losses, so need to worry......

Over all it is good performance by Pakistan...


----------



## KEETARP

^^^^^^^^

Nothing new for news channel , if Team performs badly even people who dont know ABCD of crcket will come criticizing Players who have served country for decade. 
If you search news reports - These channels have criticized even Sachin and Kumble . 

At this poor performance - Poor form of almost all batsmen is responsible , they were struggling in IPL and were failure in WC also. 
Its simple on current form- India dont deserve a semi-final spot . 

Top 4 teams have made it to semi-final ,thats good for ICC and organizers .
on current form - AUS are looking strongest .

But T20 is strange game - So i would love to see Pakistan / Sri-lanka to win it . 
Go Go - Win it for sub-continent , and show to the world that we can handle short-pitch stuff.


----------



## semster

self deleted


----------



## WAQAS119

LT.PRATEEK said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> 
> Nothing new , if Team performs badly even people who dont know ABCD of crcket will come criticizing Players who have served country for decade.
> If you search news reports - These channels have criticized even Sachin and Kumble .
> 
> At this poor performance - Poor form of almost all batsmen is responsible , they were struggling in IPL and were failure in WC also.
> Its simple on current form- India dont deserve a semi-final spot .
> 
> Top 4 teams have made it to semi-final ,thats good for ICC and organizers .
> on current form - AUS are looking strongest .
> 
> But T20 is strange game - So i would love to see Pakistan / Sri-lanka to win it .
> Go Go - Win it for sub-continent , and show to the world that we can handle short-pitch stuff.



Point here is that Indian media is always been hawkish, not even towards Pakistan but towards their own heros as well, so why indian people don't raise their voice against such hawkishness.??


----------



## KEETARP

Its a battle for survival and money , happens when there is problem of plenty
If you dont make your news sensational , no one would even watch it. 
No body takes them seriously - Until some big news comes up and that too for any update .
90% people only believe what they read in News-papers.
Me personally - Best source is Cricketer's column by 
Manjeraker , Wasim Akram , Ravishastri , Gavaskar , Steve Waugh etc which is published only in news-papers.
These news channels are filled with Bollywood gossip , Sania-shoaib , Baba-Ramdev , Teleshopping, Astronomy stuff .

For cricket-
These cricketers are true Professional , they wont worry about this. They will bounce back and regain their form and confidence


----------



## WAQAS119

LT.PRATEEK said:


> For cricket-
> These cricketers are true Professional , they wont worry about this. They will bounce back and regain their form and confidence



Thats the spirit...


----------



## Kambojaric

wow indian media is real epic


----------



## Evil Flare

Hasnain2009 said:


> Kuch is ada se yaro hum semi final main phonchay hain !
> k sharam b arahi hai aur khushi b ho rahi hai !


----------



## KEETARP

My prediction is winner of Aus vs Pak would also take the CUP . 

I just noticed semi-final is on *FRIDAY* , if Pakistan wins again UMAR AKMAL will be highest paid Cricketer in IPl-4 , 
I want him for my side Kings x1 Punjab .


----------



## U-571

pakistanis willl not like your IPL, shove it up your arse

for the semis, i must say, afridi should make changes this time, he should include youngster hammad azam this time and muhammad asif should open in the bowling instead of muhammad sami. we should enter in semis as a strong team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

LT.PRATEEK said:


> My prediction is winner of Aus vs Pak would also take the CUP .
> 
> I just noticed semi-final is on *FRIDAY* , if Pakistan wins again UMAR AKMAL will be highest paid Cricketer in IPl-4 ,
> I want him for my side Kings x1 Punjab .



We may not be playing IPL-4 because PCB may not permit players to play IPL thanks to the politics invovled in IPL-3


----------



## KEETARP

Never mind , just my wish .
No need to flame ,

@Zaki , i think i have seen you in shoutbox of *** (Hello)
Yeah , you are rt , Politics . 
But i think India is to play a bilateral series with Pakistan in pakistan , lets see any compromise theory works out . India travels to pakistan and vice-versa for IPl . Afterall 2 new teams added in IPL


----------



## WAQAS119

Zaki said:


> We may not be playing IPL-4 because PCB may not permit players to play IPL thanks to the politics invovled in IPL-3



PCB has already rejected sending Sialkot Stallions for Champions League South Africa..may be untill and unless MODI is removed from its chairmanship.


----------



## Mani2020

Well indians should blame their media and cricket personnels for over rating indian cricket team n players too much, winning world cup for once doesn't mean that u will win every time as was associated with indian team in previous t20 world cup and this one also but the result is same both time lost all the super 8 games,statements like these " Yeh world cup ab kahin nahin jayega" from everyone including cricket personnel, media and bollywood actors lead them to a coz either indian team was over confident or they were under huge pressure ,

Playing for IPL where every jadeja typ of bowler can take 6 wickets or pathan can hit 100 from 40 odd balls against teams which are blend of national, international and local players not jelling together or either playing ti fill their pockets is a hell different story from an international event where every country wants to win for his nation and make its country proud

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

When Sri Lankan innings started and couple of wickets were down especially one of Jayawardane's then i thought its over for lanka and went to sleep but at 2:35am i got a msg and was shocked that SL won by 5 wickets . 

i must say poor team selection and captaincy by dhoni i mean when you are known for your batting and are a good batting side then why the hell you want to go with one bowler short and playing with extra batsman that was an awfully defensive approach,and the fault was fully exploited by SL last night when inspite of loosing 2 wickets early special the in form M.J Sri Lanka went on to chase 163 on a slowish track with 5 wickets remaining

And one thing indian commentators really looked biased during the match as they were praising indian batsman and their shot so much during their batting i expected this from Ravi Shastri and Sunil Gavaskar but Sanjay Manjeraikar surprised me with his biasedness i mean the job of a commentator is to be neutral not to only praise their team previously it was associated with Ian Chappel but indian commentator broke his record

If any of indian members disagree with me in this regard then they must watch highlights again n figure it out


----------



## bc040400065

*First of all, thanks to Almighty Allah: Afridi*

By Ahmed Waheed 
May 12, 2010


KARACHI: Statisticians were left baffled and cricket gurus scratching their head when Pakistan pulled off a shock semi-final qualification on Monday, which can be described as nothing short of miraculous.

The qualification, which required them to win over a steady South Africa and group leaders England to win over New Zealand seemed unlikely. And with a qualifying campaign which included a dependency on Australia beating Bangladesh, failing captaincy, batting collapses, dubious replacements, consistent losses and dropped catches, none were expecting Pakistan to even make it past the second round.

But come South Africa, Pakistan fired exactly when they needed to with superb catches, a one-two from the Akmal brothers  to bring Pakistan out of a dismal 18 for 3 after just four overs  and wicket-taking spinners to set up at least one portion of the victory conditions. Yet the odds were still stacked against them with the Kiwis putting up a fighting 149 run total and with England lacking would-be father Kevin Pietersens firepower, a strange sense of dejavu prevailed amongst millions of Pakistani fans as they found themselves praying for an English victory.

Here we go again

Pakistans qualification methods were indeliberate and reactionary rather than planned and targeted and looked like a recast of the 1992 World Cup, when Imran Khans cornered tigers (underdogs) won, exactly when it mattered the most, yet needed a lot of help from lady luck, as well as England. Pakistan had won only one of their first five matches and looked to be headed for a first round exit, only to win their last three pool games (including against previously undefeated New Zealand in their final pool match).

New Zealand lost only two games in the tournament, both against Pakistan who had a slightly lower run-rate than Australia, but received one point from their match against England which they looked set to lose (having made just 74 all out) until rain intervened. 17 years later, after getting thrashed earlier by England, Pakistan were rescued by the same team, who beat New Zealand to help Pakistan make the final-four, yet again, on net run-rate.

Looking ahead 

With Australia as Pakistans next likely opponents, the men in green will have to perform even better than they did against South Africa, given that the luck afforded to them by round-robin tournament structures will be replaced by knock-outs. Afridis men will be clear underdogs, meaning they wont have anything to lose. Moreover, Pakistans batsmen will prefer to take the Australian bowlers head-on, given the kind of wicket at St Lucia.

Pakistan now have momentum and anything is possible in Twenty20. What we can realistically expect them to do is to put in their best when it matters and hope for luck, momentum, a few stellar performance and the heavens to be on their side.


First of all, thanks to Almighty Allah: Afridi &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Mani2020

well mujhe india k haarne pe eik shair aya ha n i want to share it with you, and this shair is with a bit of surf excel touch

Arz kiya ha

Dagh tau chala jayega
Par yeh wakt phir nahin ayega,

Baray maan se kehtay thay tum Shastri
K yeh worldcup ab kahin nahin jayega,

Indian team tau agli flight se arahi ha ghar
Tau ab worldcup kiya tumhara mama layega.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## semster

Mani2020 said:


> well mujhe india ki haarne pe eik shair bohat aya ha n i want to share it with you,mera apna banay hua shair ha,and this shair is with a bit of surf excel touch
> 
> Arz kiya ha
> 
> Dagh tau chala jayega
> Par yeh wakt phir nahin ayega,
> 
> Baray maan se kehtay thay tum Shastri
> K yeh worldcup kahin nahin jayega,
> 
> Indian team tau agli flight searahi ha ghar
> Tau ab worldcup kiya tumhara **** layega.



dont over react dude 
pakistan abhi WC jeeta nahi hai ..... semi me bhi har sakta hai


----------



## KEETARP

This is actually over-reaction to failure .

T20 is not that easy game for Bowlers , we have seen Bowlers like Broad and Bret Lee smashed for sixes by Yuvraj .

Even Sami was hit for 25 runs in single over few days back , does that mean SAMI is bad bowler or is Broad that bad??? No 

*Jadeja dint even play in IPL , He was banned* . 
He is a good cricketer , so is Pathan. 
Its just that like Sehwag , yuvraj , Dhoni , Zaheer they are also having Bad-Patch.

And people saying Over-hyping Indian Team and overrating is not true- IPL has give us players like Raina, Kohli, RP singh , vinay kumar 
These are quality players out there - if you say Yuvraj and Dhoni can only perform at club levels not at Big-stage ( its your opinion ).
They had a bad run , i am sure they will bounce back , and once these players get their form they will perform again.

BTW good luck to AFRIDI - Every thing is in Pakistan's favour . 
Friday , No tiredness as they dint participate in IPL, Team's Moral is high, they are Champions of last time so Experience is much more than AUS.


----------



## Hyde

hahahahahahahaha INDIAN Media at its best


----------



## Hyde

Another bollywood indian media news (i think its not same)


----------



## S.U.R.B.

I'll pray for the success of Pakistan in T20 semi.....

and i won't mind if they lose and give us a good show.

Afterall there is a new captain,just one fast bowler(Razzak being a medium pacer),with certain players ,playing as mere spectators.

Hope they don't drop any catch against the aussies,and get a couple of lucky runouts in the field......Then we got the game.


----------



## KEETARP

^^^^^^^^
What are you saying - 
SAMI and ASIF are good bowlers , just that they had bad game or two . Now thats too harsh on them


----------



## Areesh

Zaki bhai I was expecting the same reaction from Indian media. Yeh chehrai daish kai mujrim hain.


----------



## WAQAS119

Areesh said:


> Zaki bhai I was expecting the same reaction from Indian media. Yeh chehrai daish kai mujrim hain.



lol, thank GOD they didn't call them 'AATANWADI'.


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Both Asif and sami are out of form,So Afridi will not induct them in the playing eleven.I guess you missed the term _"mere spectators"_.

Best of luck to Afridi ,it's not that easy as it was last year.But i believe we can do it now.


----------



## Areesh

WAQAS119 said:


> lol, thank GOD they didn't call them 'AATANWADI'.



Yup and thanks God they didn't call them ISI agent. Spying for Pakistan.


----------



## bc040400065

*English Finally Master a Game They Invented*

By HUW RICHARDS
Published: May 12, 2010



Coming up with great inventions, then seeing others make better use of them, is a frequent British experience, in business as much as in sports. Rarely, though, has the process been as rapid as in Twenty20 cricket. 

English officials devised the games noisy infant form as recently as 2003. Within four years, India had claimed the first-ever world title. A year more and the Indians had launched their Premier League, which proved much more effective than English competitions at doing what the new format was designed to do: finding new fans and making money. 

This week, though, the empire has struck back and made a serious bid to reclaim its own game. Englands cricketers dominated their group in the Super Eight stage of the world Twenty20 tournament, being played in the West Indies. 

England was the first team to qualify for the final four, where it will play Sri Lanka in St. Lucia on Thursday. Australia meets Pakistan in the other semifinal on Friday. The two winners advance to the final in Barbados on Sunday. 

England was unimpressive in the pool stage, progressing only after a rainout against junior nation Ireland. It qualified by virtue of losing to the host, West Indies  the other team in the group  by a smaller margin than did the Irish. 

Its Super Eight opponents  South Africa, New Zealand and Pakistan  might have thought England was simply making up the numbers. Instead, England swept through its three matches, winning them all with something to spare while its opponents were falling over each other. Each of the others won one match and lost two, allowing Pakistan to scrape through because it had a better comparative run rate. 

England has had significant help from imported talent. South African-born Kevin Pietersen played decisive innings against his native nation and Pakistan before returning to England for the birth of his first son. He plans to be back for the semifinal. 

Michael Lumb and Craig Kieswetter, the two opening batsmen, who were also both born in South Africa, ensured that each innings had a rapid start. Still more important was Eoin Morgan, an Irishman, who has contributed quick runs to almost every innings. 

Yet if anyone personifies this unexpected success, it is the English-born Michael Yardy, a surprise choice for the squad. Yardy is more batsman than bowler when he plays for his English county, Sussex, which he captains. Yet in the West Indies, he has been well down the order and has hardly batted. The contribution has come from his well-controlled slow bowling and athletic fielding. 

England goes into the next few days with high hopes of winning its first-ever significant international cricket title. There are, though, formidable obstacles in its way. 

Sri Lanka, which qualified when Chamara Kapugedara struck the final ball of its match against India for six runs, has not been the force it was when reaching the final of the last World Twenty20 in England last year. Its three Ms battery of unorthodox bowlers has been much less effective. Its main contributor has been the batsman Mahela Jayawardene. In a format that makes it difficult to record large scores, he played consecutive innings of 100, 98 not out and 81. Still more impressive was the manner in which he scored, with stylishly elegant stroke play relying on timing and placement rather than the vicious swings of the bat popular in this format. 

Should England get past Sri Lanka on Thursday, it is likely to face something still more formidable in the final Sunday. 

Australia has looked terrific from the start, winning all five of its matches comfortably. Its dominance has echoes of the way it won the last two World Cups, played in the 50-over format. 

*Pakistan has won only two matches out of five. Yet so long as it is still there, opponents will fear Pakistan. It is the current champion and was the runner-up in the first World Twenty20 in 2007. It has an unmatched capacity for raising its game for the big occasion. *

Pakistan will feel much happier than South Africa, which again fell short on the big stage, or India  which won in 2007 when it knew or cared little about Twenty20, but has failed twice since its Premier League made it the international center for the format. 


CRICKET - English Finally Master a Game They Invented - NYTimes.com


----------



## bc040400065

*Who will win the World Twenty20?*

So, we're down to England, Sri Lanka, Australia and Pakistan, and each of the four have legitimate claims to be a contender




The last time I asked this question, the answer was as uncertain as the conversation of the seriously stoned taxi driver who took drove me to the Kensington Oval last Friday afternoon. Eight months ago the knock-out rounds were too close to call, each of the four surviving teams having a claim to be favourites for the title. This time around the world cup has one clear contender, Australia.

Using Roger Moore's toupee-era Bond films as a point of reference is a habit I normally try to keep to my inner monologue, so excuse me when I say that Australia remind the Spin of Max Zorin screaming "More! More power! More!" in the closing scenes of a View To A Kill.

More power. The Australians have three 90mph fast bowlers, with the added advantage that two of them are left-armers. Dirk Nannes is the best Twenty20 quick left in the competition. He is complemented by the wayward but dangerous Shaun Tait and, as an absurdly good first change, Mitchell Johnson. The batting is just as muscular. Michael Clarke rightly reckons that in Shane Watson and David Warner he has the best opening pair in the competition. They are swaggering pair of bullies, strutting around the wicket like jocks in a high school locker room, dumping opposition bowlers over the boundary as though they were depositing nerds head-first into the toilet. David Hussey and Cameron White loom over their shoulders as intimidating back-up.

Naturally enough both Sri Lanka and West Indies decided to attack the
leg-spin of Steve Smith. He turns the ball just enough, and has responded by taking five wickets for 32 runs in his last eight overs. With Hussey and Clarke providing slow-left-arm and off-spin variation, spin is hardly a weak link in the chain.

If there is a vulnerability, it is that the top-order have collapsed twice in five matches, to 65 for six against Bangladesh and 67 for five against Sri Lanka, both stumbles coming when batting first trying to attack spinners. So their top-order can fall apart. But Mike Hussey is a sea-wall at six and both times the waves of attack broke on him and foundered.

*Their opposition in the semi-final, Pakistan have won only two of their five games and still made it through. At times they have been terrible, especially in the field. *Shahid Afridi has been too burdened by the challenges of captaincy to play with his characteristic Dumas Père abandon. Their batting has been propped up by Salman Butt, who has averaged 47 in the tournament while playing with neat orthodoxy. He has had just a little support from the Akmal brothers. *In Saeed Ajmal they have one of the finest Twenty20 spin-bowlers going, but otherwise their attack has been cobbled together from part-time contributions. Mohammad Aamer is the only quick to have played all five matches. He has five wickets at 23 runs each, but three of them came in a single over against Australia.*

*And yet, no one who knows the old clichés will count Pakistan out yet, unpredictable as they are. In 2009 they also scraped through the early stages before coming up against another power-house team in the semis, South Africa, who they choked with spin. So history provides a little hope. Some will also draw heart from the fact they play Australia on the slower wicket at St Lucia rather than the rapid one on Barbados, but the two teams have already played here at the Beasejour, and Pakistan got thumped. *No team is quicker to switch on when the mood takes them, but on form they have a slender chance.

England's consistency has surprised everyone except themselves. Critics still have their doubts, bred by years of disappointment, but the team have a hard-edge of genuine self-confidence. The untried combination of Michael Lumb and Craig Kieswetter are just about working at the top of the order, though England are the only team in the semis where neither opener has passed fifty. In fact, in his 16 T20 innings since he joined Rajasthan, Lumb has passed 25 eight times, and 50 only once. Kieswetter has hit more sixes than anyone else in the team, but is still scoring slower than anyone except Paul Colingwood, over-reliant as he is on big shots rather than quick singles. But England are happy to risk both men in return for the reward of a quick kick-start.

The real reason for their success though is the form of Kevin Pietersen and Eoin Morgan in the middle order. Morgan has failed only once, against Pakistan. He has ice for blood. Pietersen's evisceration of Dale Steyn was one of the moments of the tournament. If he returns to the team in anything like the mood he left, he could bat England to the title single-handed.

They still have a couple of cards up their sleeve when it comes to bowing, though they are jacks rather than aces. Collingwood and Luke Wright have delivered only six balls between them. That is testament to how well the front five men of the attack have performed. The Spin wondered if England's seam bowlers had enough devil about them to survive, and the answer is that they do. Tim Bresnan has been outstanding, his stock ball attacking the ribs and robbing the batsmen of width. Ryan Sidebottom's line has been as tight as his taste in T-shirts. Between the spinners, Graeme Swann takes wickets and Mike Yardy chokes off runs. England, then, have clear limitations. The question is whether or not they can keep winning regardless.

More than any of the others Sri Lanka made it through off the back of one man's outstanding individual form. But after a run of 81, 100 and 98 not out the imperious Mahela Jaywardene has, understandably, started to flag. His batting has been the string holding the team's trousers up: the collapse against Australia on Sunday was an ugly example of just how embarrassed they could have been without his contribution. Against India the others picked up some of the slack. Kumar Sangakkara is starting to tick and the way in which Angelo Mathews clicked into form is ominous for England, as he can beat them with both bat and ball. Still, with Ajantha Mendis dropped and Muttiah Muralitharan out injured, the Lankan's potent spin-combination has been sent to the wreckers. In their absence the team have used 11 different bowlers, more than anyone else in the tournament. Only Lasith Malinga has reached five wickets, and that has taken him five matches.

*All of which would seem to suggest that, unless Pakistan catch alight or Jayawardene scores big, the likeliest final is England v Australia. There is surely no need to explain to you which way my heart and head are split over who might win that.*
This is an excerpt from the Spin, guardian.co.uk/sport's free cricket email. 

The Spin | Who will win the World Twenty20? | Andy Bull | Sport | guardian.co.uk


----------



## bc040400065

*Pakistan's mid-over run-fest, and England's alarming audacity *

Date: 10 May, 2010 (Monday) 
Ibrahim Moiz 


21st match, Pakistan v South Africa at Gros Islet: Their most convincing performance of the tournament ended Pakistan's three-loss slide, and opened up a highly unlikely road to the semifinals. *Most refreshing for Pakistan will be the resilience and efficiency displayed in this victory, a factor missing from their previous matches this year.*

*The key was a remarkable middle-over surge. When the South African pace attack had restricted the top order to 23 for 3 in seven overs, it seemed a matter of time before Pakistan would take the flight home. *But a quite remarkable burst of Akmal hitting, only encouraged by the onset of Roelof van der Merwe, rescued the innings, and captain Shahid Afridi finally came out of his drought to spank 30 in 18 balls. Atypically, both Kamran and Umar were refreshingly positive, accelerating from the innings' slow start as 101 runs were plundered in the next nine overs.

South Africa's innings, apart from AB de Villiers' belated hitting, strangely lacked in energy and was suffocated by an unusually disciplined Pakistan attack. De Villiers couldn't take the chase alone, and a quickfire burst from Johan Botha came all too late for South Africa, who are left to ponder why it is they don't fire in big tournaments.

22nd match, England v New Zealand at Gros Islet: Ask most people, especially British journalists, to describe England's one-day side and the answers would include words like stultifying, indifferent, demoralizing and stodgy. But of late, with Andrew Strauss and Paul Collingwood leading, the side has gained a refreshing--indeed alarming--burst of daring and intensity.

Eoin Morgan, England's Irish import, is a case in point. Today he hit 40 off 34 balls to rescue England's innings from a midlife crisis, adding 52 in six overs with fellow spitfire Luke Wright. Morgan improvises superbly, times and places his shots to a nicety, and isn't shy of the clean hits over the infield either. With South African imports Michael Lumb and Craig Kieswetter flexing menacingly in the upper order, there wasn't any cause for alarm after the departure of their countryman (in more ways than one), Kevin Pietersen, whose son was born today, and who should be back in time for the semifinals.

Tim Bresnan and Graeme Swann made a strong case, and England might just be helped by the fact that they're no longer obsessing over the Ashes. Maybe it was a case of a 20-year-old hangover, but their post-2005 campaigns, in the one-day arena, were depressing and always conducted with a view to a trophy that they seemed to care far too much for. Strauss and Collingwood have led a fresher outlook, and despite the occasional Ashes-nitpicking in the papers England would do well to maintain their focus.

New Zealand weren't helped by a stop-start top order performance, with only Brendan McCullum managing to assert himself before getting out at exactly the wrong time. The Kiwis will rue missing their traditional semifinal spot, and to be honest it was a close run against Pakistan. Two of their middle-order stalwarts, Ross Taylor and Scott Styris, teed off to ensure a competitive score, but England, it would appear, are in the one-day form of their life.

Pakistan's mid-over run-fest, and England's alarming audacity - Cricdb | an eye on cricket


----------



## sanasahil

@mani! Great reminder and i agree with you. Pakistan is the best team in the world. Although they are again on their track and hope they will beat the Aussies in the semi final!


----------



## MZUBAIR

Indian media shouldnt be so harsh. Its just a game and in a game some one loses and some one wins

---------- Post added at 03:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 PM ----------


----------



## salman nedian

Hey guys, leave this pathetic Indian media and concentrate on the strategy against the aussies. Controlled aggression is what is needed and i think Hafeez and Misbah should be replaced by Hammad and Fawad. Afridi and Razzaq should bat up the order to keep Aussies under presure.


----------



## Usama86

The Dawn Blog Blog Archive Gatecrashing the party

Gatecrashing the party
BY FAROOQ NOMANI ON 05 12TH, 2010 | COMMENTS (49)

Many critics and fans alike may term Pakistans backdoor route into the semifinals of the Twenty20 World Cup as a travesty of justice, a lucky break, a gross coincidence of errors, maybe even a cardinal sin. I wouldnt begrudge anyone who is of that opinion. In fact, Id nod my head in solemn agreement if an incensed non-Pakistani cricket follower got in my face and spluttered his discontent about how we hadnt even earned our place in the second round, let alone the semis.

Pakistans ascension to the semifinal has been a story of failure, desperation, kismet, and fortuitousness. In getting this far, we have defied the bookmakers odds, as well as our own meagre form, and confounded most analysts. By refusing to go away despite several attempts to slam the door in our faces we have probably irritated and upset a lot of people.

And you know what? I wouldnt have it any other way.

*Let me tell you something: merit is way overrated. You get what you deserve, you reap what you sow. Whatever. We won the last Twenty20 World Cup on merit and where did that get us? Ill tell you where.

For one thing, we were publicly humiliated by being excluded from the Indian Premier League. I mean, couldnt the franchises have just told us that we were too much of a security and political risk to invest in? Why make us go through a farcical auction process. They had to embarrass the Twenty20 champs by laughing them out of the auction house and telling them that none of their franchises had a place in their squad for the men who mastered the format.*

No Shahid bhai, Rajasthan would rather bank on the explosive talent of Aaron Finch. Sorry Razzaq, Delhi feel that Andrew McDonald is the next Richard Hadlee. Cant help you, Umar Gul. Kolkata would rather spend its vast reserves of cash on keeping the redoubtable talent of Ajit Agarkar in the team. By the way, how did the season turn out for you guys, then?

*So if youre looking for a travesty of justice, look no further than our snubbing at the hands of Lalit Modis circus. Which is why Im quite pleased at the manner weve stumbled into the semi-finals. Its like our team collectively slapped the rest of the cricketing world in their faces. Earn ICC silverware? Not on your life. Well play club cricket and still manage to outlast the better teams*.

Secondly, you know another problem with success based on merit? Once you achieve it, you start to expect more of it. You begin to think that the momentum earned through hard work is going to pay off in this future. Youre on cloud nine and brimming with confidence. And then Australia happens and you get smacked back down to the bowels of the earth. It still hurts to reflect on what the country expected from the team in that series in Australia and what we ended up getting. Our massacre down under will leave a scar on the national psyche so deep it will take years to erase.

Or perhaps just a potential final or semi-final victory.

*Does anyone still believe that to be unlikely? Unlikely is our middle name, apparently. And now that fate has conspired to put us in a position we dont deserve to be in, it is only fair that we return the favour by eliminating a team that is rightfully entitled to be in a similar position. Its not like we havent done it before.*

Youll hear a lot of 1992 World Cup references over the next few days, a tournament in which we werent the masters of our own destiny and were counting on various permutations to progress to the semi-finals. We also werent a good team by any stretch of the imagination over the first three quarters of that tournament, but managed to pull it all together when it really mattered.

Things have come full circle since then. Now, were coming off a string of three successive losses and our most recent victory was against a puzzlingly uninspired South African side. Umar Akmal and Afridi may have impressed with the bat, but 140 odd wasnt a competitive total by any means. Yet, against all reason, it proved adequate. There was a point when AB DeVilliers threatened to make a game out of it in the space of one over and the Pakistan teams hearts were in their mouths. However, AB played a needlessly cute ramp shot into Kamrans flimsy hands and suddenly we had toppled a giant.

Then came the waiting and praying game. *The freedom fighters who gave their lives for liberation from British imperialist hegemony in 1947 must have turned over in their graves upon feeling the aura of pro-English sentiment emanating from Pakistan. Luckily for us, our prayers were answered and we managed to sneak into the semi-finals like a bunch of thieves.*

*So I say merit, justice, and logic can go to hell. Been there, done that, dont want to go through the repercussions again. Its time we turned back the clocks and attempted to win a tournament like the good old days of 1992. Back in those days, no one had high expectations and yet we ended up winning the whole tournament. Face it, unpredictability is in our blood. We have madness down to a science. If our players are going to be accused of being retards, might as well win the trophy in as retarded a fashion as possible. Heres to a Duckworth-Lewis technicality taking us to the final.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salman nedian

Hey guys, leave this pathetic Indian media and concentrate on the strategy against the aussies. Controlled aggression is what is needed and i think Hafeez and Misbah should be replaced by Hammad and Fawad. Afridi and Razzaq should bat up the order to keep Aussies under presure.


----------



## salman nedian

Hey guys, leave this pathetic Indian media and concentrate on the strategy against the aussies. Controlled aggression is what is needed and i think Hafeez and Misbah should be replaced by Hammad and Fawad. Afridi and Razzaq should bat up the order to keep Aussies under presure.


----------



## Frankenstein

The only problem we have is Fielding, we lost every previous matches jus cuz we dropped so many catches, if are fieldING is even then our team is the best in T20


----------



## Frankenstein

The only problem we have is Fielding, we lost every previous matches jus cuz we dropped so many catches, if are fieldING is even then our team is the best in T20


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

*ICC T20 WORD CUP 2007*

*SONG FOR INDIAN TEAM*: "chak de, ooo chak de indiaaaa...chak de, ooo chak de indiaaaa" 
*REACTION*: India become word champion.

then
*Launch of IPL* 
and now Indian cricket players started playing for money.

later

*ICC T20 WORD CUP 2009-10*

*ACTION OF INDIAN TEAM*: eliminated from super eights without wining single match in both World Cups.

*SONG FOR INDIA TEAM IN REACTION,FROM JANATA*: "hug de,oo hug de india....hug de indiaaaaa.......hug de, ooo hug de india...!"


----------



## Iron_Eagle_17

After all that has happened last year and after all we've seen in this tournament.
I would be gutted if PCB allows our players to play IPL.
Our domestic RBS cup is much better.
And I hope Pakistan win this friday.
Although Australia deserve it this time.


----------



## SSGPA1

*Former Indian cricketers have lashed out at the team, blaming their inability to handle short-pitched bowling and the lack of preparation for their disappointing performance in the World Twenty20.*


"The IPL is a domestic tournament and the standard is much lower than a world event where you are up against quality batsmen and bowlers. You don't expect to go to World Cup semi-finals if you play the way the team has played in the Caribbean. Yuvraj has to look at his game. If he doesn't perform for long periods, the selectors will not play him just on the basis of his reputation. Some of the players have got a lot of opportunities, but have not delivered. They have been around for quite a while and the entire country wants performances from them."
*Sourav Ganguly* believes the IPL may have lulled the Indian players into a false sense of security, and asks their seniors to pull up their socks. 

"India's lack of adaptability has been a disappointment. What is baffling is that even though most batsmen showed a distinct sense of discomfort against the short ball during the World Twenty20 in England last year, they were picked again for an event on even bouncier pitches in the Caribbean. All other teams remember what happened last year and the tactics employed by them against the Indians prove this."
*Sunil Gavaskar* is baffled by the Indian batsmen's lack of preparation to counter the expected threat of short-pitched bowling. 

"It's hard to put a finger on the exact reason [for the defeat] but of all the tournaments MS Dhoni has led India in, this is the most disappointing. At times you can be stubborn and stick to your ideas but he might want to be a little more flexible in future. Only 73 runs were scored in the last 10 overs despite having nine wickets in hand. There is no explanation for that. Tactically Yusuf Pathan should have come up in the batting order. Selectors will have to look for Twenty20 players who can play in all kind of conditions."
*Ravi Shastri* questions some of MS Dhoni's tactical calls. 

"Obviously if you stay up the whole night, it would affect you. Players should be responsible enough. The game is more important than the parties. Excuses like these cannot be given after you lose. For a player, cricket should come first and everything else is secondary."
*Mohammad Azharuddin* is appalled by Dhoni citing the hectic IPL schedules, on and off the field, as an excuse for the side's performance. 

"I don't think that [attending IPL parties] is a reason. Who was forcing them to attend these parties? They could have said no. I don't think they should say all this. These are silly excuses. Fact is they had gone there to win the World Cup and they just weren't good enough."
*Madan Lal *echoes Azhar's views and lampoons the Indian team for offering 'silly excuses'. 

Former India players dish out harsh criticism | Cricket News | ICC World Twenty20 2010 | Cricinfo.com


----------



## WAQAS119

I received few SMSs, which i thought interesting to share with you guys...

*1.* *Yun to NewZealand se apni koi dushmani nahi Faraz

Magar najane kyun England se aaj ulfat si horahi hai.......


Thanks England.....
*






*2.* *Dhoni: ooaan ooaan ooaan.....

Maa: Kya hua beta????

Dhoni: mama main bhi semi final khelonga!!

Maa: nai beta ye bachon k khelnay ki chiz nahin hai

Dhoni: papa to semi final me pohanch gay!!!

Maa: beta wo to aap key baaap hain naa!

 Dhoni: 2009 kay WC kay warm up match me to papa haar gay thay.

Maa: aap bachay ho naa isliye unhoon ne aap ko khush karne k liye aisa kiya tha. Jao aap kay feeder ka time hogya hai, shabash mera bacha


Pakistan Rox......*





No Offence, Just found this funny to post

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

now i can sleep tight india is out of 20-20 before us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

WAQAS119 said:


> I received few SMSs, which i thought interesting to share with you guys...
> 
> *1.* *Yun to NewZealand se apni koi dushmani nahi Faraz
> 
> Magar najane kyun England se aaj ulfat si horahi hai.......
> 
> 
> Thanks England.....
> *
> *2.* *Dhoni: ooaan ooaan ooaan.....
> 
> Maa: Kya hua beta????
> 
> Dhoni: mama main bhi semi final khelonga!!
> 
> Maa: nai beta ye bachon k khelnay ki chiz nahin hai
> 
> Dhoni: papa to semi final me pohanch gay!!!
> 
> Maa: beta wo to aap key baaap hain naa!
> 
> Dhoni: 2009 kay WC kay warm up match me to papa haar gay thay.
> 
> Maa: aap bachay ho naa isliye unhoon ne aap ko khush karne k liye aisa kiya tha. Jao aap kay feeder ka time hogya hai, shabash mera bacha
> 
> 
> Pakistan Rox......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Offence, Just found this funny to post



hahahahaha 
true very true and ab may bhi pur sukoon neend lngi


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Kia Indian team nae aap subh ke neendain Haram ke huen thee?


----------



## Imran Khan

nhi hum janty thy wo filmi hero hai pics banany ke liye bus real hero play semi finals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

Imran Khan said:


> nhi hum janty thy wo filmi hero hai pics banany ke liye bus real hero play semi finals


----------



## SummerWine

Iron_Eagle_17 said:


> After all that has happened last year and after all we've seen in this tournament.
> I would be gutted if PCB allows our players to play IPL.
> Our domestic RBS cup is much better.
> And I hope Pakistan win this friday.
> Although Australia deserve it this time.



But Money is imporant my friend, they are professionals and they have every right to earn as much money for their future/families, legitimately off course and if it doesnt malign their country or their capability to keep peforming for their country. And to say that IPL might lead to them not performing well enough in International games, i think, would not be fair as many players in this WC who played in IPL, are doing vey well. With, India the case of IPL vs ICC is differnet as they get paid the most i think, they are in the limelight and feel and enjoy a totally differnet kind of Buzz. Its easy for us to say that Pak players should be barred from IPL, but when a professional has a proper way of earning oportunity, why should it be availed.


----------



## alibaz

Zaki said:


> hahahahahahahaha INDIAN Media at its best
> 
> YouTube - Indian Media Reacts On India's Elimination From T20 World Cup



This is too much. Game should be taken as game. Its very easy to comment once the time is passed. No team wants to loose. They must have tried their best


----------



## Creder

Hey lads chill out, I think you guys are milking this for more than it's worth


----------



## Imran Khan

alibaz said:


> This is too much. Game should be taken as game. Its very easy to comment once the time is passed. No team wants to loose. They must have tried their best



but who learn this indian media they are extreame as al-qaida

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakistan_ka_paa

world cup mai semi-final mai pahuch kar kaise jhande gadh liye...


----------



## pakistan_ka_paa

its big deal that 80% of the pakistani have made their status on facebook "india looses" or related to that...because the live and will die thinking about india...thats y they are such an underdeveloped country, because they dont think anything else rather than "how can we beat this time india in match


----------



## Imran Khan

pakistan_ka_paa said:


> its big deal that 80% of the pakistani have made their status on facebook "india looses" or related to that...because the live and will die thinking about india...thats y they are such an underdeveloped country, because they dont think anything else rather than "how can we beat this time india in match



okkkkkkkkkk ye to hamy pata hai or suna

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

^^^^loling...........................................


----------



## WAQAS119

pakistan_ka_paa said:


> its big deal that 80% of the pakistani have made their status on facebook "india looses" or related to that...because the live and will die thinking about india...thats y they are such an underdeveloped country, because they dont think anything else rather than "how can we beat this time india in match





why u created another account after reading my post..???


----------



## WAQAS119

*INSHAALLAH*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Skywalker

I am suprised to see some childish comments from my fellow forum members, be it a Pakistani or Indian. We should'nt be overjoyed if India lost and we managed to reach the smiefinal. Tell me guys honestly do you think we actually deserve to reach the semifanls, ofcoure IMHO offcousrse not, but still 2 more games to go and we never know whats gonna happen next.

I think we should come out now from this India obsession, whatever happened to them yesterday can happen to us tomorrow.

Lets hope and pray with almighty that we perform better in the crunch match.

The problem I see with the Indian team is too much reliance on Harbajhan when it comes to bowling and most of the ocassions he was short of any support from the other Indian bowlers. Indian batting was always been their strong point.

They need to improve their bowling and give chances to the ones who deserve. My two pennys.


----------



## Skies

Congratulation to PK brothers. I wonder how you are in Semi-final. you guyz rock.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAQAS119

*My New AVATAR is Dedicated to PAKISTANI CRICKET TEAM...*


INSHAALLAH PAKISTAN WILL WIN T20 WORLD CUP 2010.


----------



## SummerWine

really nice avatar.....


----------



## WAQAS119

SummerWine said:


> really nice avatar.....



Thanks bro...................


----------



## Usama86

Yeah cool avatar .......


----------



## Iron_Eagle_17

How do you do that waqas119 thats really cool????


----------



## WAQAS119

deleted..........


----------



## U-571

tomorrow it will be decided if an asian teams gonna reach the finals or not..


----------



## iRFAn SajiD

Aakhri Gaind Par Chakka , India Hakka Bakka , Wapsi Ka Safar Pakka

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FlyingEagle

WAQAS119 said:


> *My New AVATAR is Dedicated to PAKISTANI CRICKET TEAM...*
> 
> 
> INSHAALLAH PAKISTAN WILL WIN T20 WORLD CUP 2010.



You are a strong predictator. Throughout the thread specially in Pak VS South Africa.

Inshaw Allah.......we hope to win the T20 WC


----------



## Jazzbot

I remember somewhere in this thread, when England Defeated Pakistan in 1st match of super 8, some indians where saying here:

*"We are happy that we won't have to face Pakistan in Semi-Finals."*

Pity shame, how confident, infact how proud they were at their team that they'll be in semi-finals for sure. Some bunch IPL kids can't win World Cup for you guyz.


----------



## Jazzbot

Jagjit_Singh_Arora said:


> India should be happy that we don't have to fight with pakistan in semi final





Jagjit_Singh_Arora said:


> We are going to final... and for the cup



Some epic proudy fails by indians..


----------



## sanasahil

Hello guys i think we should play against Aussies with our full strength.. I dont know why they put Khalid latif (sfarshi) .. They need just one change and that should be the replacement of the Khalid with the Hammad Azam..

I hope we will beat the Aussies.. Inshalah


----------



## DaRk WaVe

the most funny thing is that Pakistan has reached Semi Final although we have won only 2 Matches uptill now & if we won this WC, we will be be first team ever to get hold of a WC after winning just 4 matches   Wah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

sanasahil said:


> Hello guys i think we should play against Aussies with our full strength.. I dont know why they put Khalid latif (sfarshi) .. They need just one change and that should be the replacement of the Khalid with the Hammad Azam..
> 
> I hope we will beat the Aussies.. Inshalah



lol,, you seems real ignorant to me.. No offence but have you watched Khalid's performance in Pakistan's domestic RBS T20 cup and Karachi Club Cricket League. 

He was in some touch their and if he been able to replicate here than you will see Australians crying on field.

Also he is an beautiful player of short pitch stuff, thus against aussies pacers he will be the key.....


----------



## WAQAS119

EmO GiRl said:


> the most funny thing is that Pakistan has reached Semi Final although we have won only 2 Matches uptill now & if we won this WC, we will be be first team ever to get hold of a WC after winning just 4 matches   Wah



sub koom ki duaon ka assar hai.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arsalan shafique

EmO GiRl said:


> the most funny thing is that Pakistan has reached Semi Final although we have won only 2 Matches uptill now & if we won this WC, we will be be first team ever to get hold of a WC after winning just 4 matches   Wah



THATs The ReasOn iTS KnOWn As PAKIStaN!!!!
lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Draft

EmO GiRl said:


> the most funny thing is that Pakistan has reached Semi Final although we have won only 2 Matches uptill now & if we won this WC, we will be be first team ever to get hold of a WC after winning just 4 matches   Wah


A team could have played a maximum of 7 matches (2 league, 3 super 8, 1 semi and 1 final) and winning 4 out of 7 is not bad.


----------



## Jazzbot

i think the man who need to be replaced against Aussies should be Hafiz, he is just a fail so far. No performance with bat at all, and with ball, he is also very poor. So think Hafiz should be replaced against aussies.


----------



## WAQAS119

jazzy_superior said:


> i think the man who need to be replaced against Aussies should be Hafiz, he is just a fail so far. No performance with bat at all, and with ball, he is also very poor. So think Hafiz should be replaced against aussies.



yeap, Haffez is also vulnerable towards short pitch bowling... Need Hamad Azam, as he is tall thus may coup short pitch bowling well than Hafeez. 





---------- Post added at 02:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 PM ----------

But as far as i know Pakistan is going in semis without any change...


----------



## Areesh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Usama86

just cant stop laughing ..... Are you watching India... a group of Pakistani fans chanting the slogan as India is knocked out.

Welcome to Facebook | Facebook


----------



## Huda

WAQAS119 said:


> sub koom ki duaon ka assar hai.......


we are pakistanis and we can do anything 
right??


----------



## SBD-3

Afridi to Misbah: You will not play in Semi final as you are not performing
Misbah: I know what you did last summer (Younis Khan)


----------



## Nemesis

> just cant stop laughing ..... Are you watching India... a group of Pakistani fans chanting the slogan as India is knocked out.
> 
> Welcome to Facebook | Facebook



Total losers.


----------



## Jazzbot

Areesh said:


>




absolutely true picture..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SYED ABDULLAH

Pakistan is not performing well in world cup only because of prays of us pakistan reaches to semifinal

---------- Post added at 04:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 PM ----------

pakistan zindabad


----------



## Jazzbot

lol, even Pakistan is not performing well, still the team is in Semi-Final, what if we start playing real professionally..


----------



## HAWK73

Inshallah, Pakistan Jette Ga Bhai Jette Ga.


----------



## WAQAS119

huda said:


> we are pakistanis and we can do anything
> right??



yeap....................


----------



## Hyde

First Semi Final after 2 hours 

Sri Lanka vs England 

I am supporting both teams together  and will be praying for England little more


----------



## Shamsher

now the weak teams are out and strong teams are into semi final

tough challenge for Pak in semi


----------



## WAQAS119

Zaki said:


> First Semi Final after 2 hours
> 
> Sri Lanka vs England
> 
> I am supporting both teams together  and will be praying for England little more



this is really amazing that i want srilanka to win first semi final being asian but do not want to see England loosing this semi final...


----------



## Peregrine

Hi
Sri Lanka should win.


----------



## Areesh

I also like srilanka a lot but I also want to see England winning this match as well. Confusion.


----------



## Peregrine

Hi 
Let me make it easier for some members here, England didnt defeat New zealand because they wanted Pakistan to be in Semis they just did it because they were better than New Zealand. On the other hand Sri Lanka came to Pakistan when no other team would visit Pakistan, Not to mention they defeated India to be in semis which was even sweeter than Pakistan winning so here are some valid reasons to support Sri Lanka over England


----------



## Imran Khan

i am with sri lanka yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

I am Supporting England!

Hail the Queen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gowthamraj

my support for ENGLAND


----------



## U-571

ooooo you watching india????????


----------



## alibaz

Srilanka wins toss will bat first


----------



## Paksindhi

Zaki said:


> I am Supporting England!
> 
> Hail the Queen



TRIATOR , just joking.


----------



## Al-zakir

Little off topic but Pakistan law and order situation has improved and some what controlled. 

So would there be any world cup match take place in Pakistan??? 

I think at least some match should take place in Pakistan.


----------



## shining eyes

Al-zakir said:


> Little off topic but Pakistan law and order situation has improved and some what controlled.
> 
> So would there be any world cup match take place in Pakistan???
> 
> I think at least some match should take place in Pakistan.



ALL process has been done now there can be no change in venues


----------



## Introvert

I want Sri lanka to win against England.

Go Sri lanka go.


----------



## U-571

jasuriya gone

lanka 7/1 in 1.1


----------



## HAWK73

Go England Go.


----------



## SpArK

dilshan leaves


----------



## U-571

dilshan gone at 9 lanka 20/2

in 3 ovs


----------



## U-571

four!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dabong1

HqLive.Info - Watch cricket matches live online free

Sri lanka V England Live


----------



## U-571

srilanka made one change, mendis(spinner) in for thushara(fast pacer)

does it really mean st lucia wicket is supportive for spinners..


----------



## SpArK

Jaya wardne goes now.. ENG rocks


----------



## WAQAS119

GONE...............


----------



## U-571

jayawardne gone

lanka 26/3 in 4.1, bad situation for lanka


----------



## alibaz

26/3 SL............


----------



## U-571

Al-zakir said:


> Little off topic but* Pakistan law and order situation has improved and some what controlled.*
> 
> So would there be any world cup match take place in Pakistan???
> 
> I think at least some match should take place in Pakistan.



how come i dont think so..


----------



## WAQAS119

Sangakara, last hope for Srilanka...........


----------



## Al-zakir

What has happen to lankan? They guys are probably tired or something........

Sri Lanka 40/3 (7.4/20 ov)


----------



## SpArK

SL going very very slow...


----------



## SpArK

Sangakkara on his way back..47/4 now..


----------



## rizhussain44

SIXXXX!!...........................


----------



## SpArK

Angelo has to blast for SL to reach a good score!


----------



## Al-zakir

Sri Lanka 80/4 (14.0/20 ov)

Keep it going lanka.....


----------



## rizhussain44

Yup, 4 down for 15th over is not bad. Now they can launch an attack on the bowlers soon. Don't know how is it going, I am just following it on CRICINFO


----------



## Introvert

Who's watching the match on Zem TV?


----------



## rizhussain44

Kapugedera, OUT ... tsk tsk

Sri Lanka 93/5 (16.3/20 ov)

Hope a hitter comes now... Mathew on 36 from 33 balls is still there


----------



## Al-zakir

Lankans must have got hit with some kind of Black magic.


----------



## bc040400065

OVER 18: SL 113/5. Mathews 51, Perera 1


----------



## SpArK

Bad total .. SL needs early breakthroughs and mendis and malinga needs to fire.


----------



## Pak123

Its really surprising that I don't see any srilankan members taking part in this !


----------



## Evil Flare

Pak123 said:


> Its really surprising that I don't see any srilankan members taking part in this !





Yeah ... they are the only one's who are absent ... we must do some advertising ...




About Match .... England will win this match easily i think ...

1992 Repeat


----------



## Hyde

Paksindhi said:


> TRIATOR , just joking.



WHATEVER! - I am supporting England for a purpose


----------



## U-571

1992 repeat rightly said, who knows?


----------



## U-571

lankas gonna die hard lol. doesnt seem like surviving this thing.


----------



## Al-zakir

England 39/0 (5.1/20 ov)

At this pace, Brit will blaze through........


----------



## Evil Flare

I am very disappointment ...

Alim Dar did very Bad Umpiring .. He decline PLUMP LBW ...


Srilanka is in extreme Pressure , they even can't make easy runouts ...




ALLAH ne Kare PAKISTAN ka haal aisa ho


----------



## Hyde

England 52/0 after 6.4 overs


----------



## Al-zakir

One gone but no big of a deal. Lanak already lost this game.


----------



## Frankenstein

Still English side looking good


----------



## Evil Flare

Pieterson demolishing Srilanka ...

England is Fav to win the cup ...


----------



## mr42O

Umar Akmal injured


----------



## Frankenstein

mr42O said:


> Umar Akmal injured



what, please provide a source


----------



## Evil Flare

mr42O said:


> Umar Akmal injured





WTF You are talking about ??

MAN Dont makes Jokes ....


----------



## Frankenstein

England Playing gently, looking very dangerous for the finals


----------



## Awesome

Umar Akmal doubtful for semi-final


----------



## Al-zakir

A sorry permance by lanka

I bet they forgot to eat their Wheaties this morning.....


----------



## Areesh

mr42O said:


> Umar Akmal injured



Oh bhai kia keh rahai ho. It can't be yaar. What is the source?


----------



## Frankenstein

seems like only Pakistan left in Asian teams


----------



## Areesh

Asim Aquil said:


> Umar Akmal doubtful for semi-final



WTF yaar.  I can't tolerate this.


----------



## Awesome

Areesh said:


> Oh bhai kia keh rahai ho. It can't be yaar. What is the source?


Umar Akmal doubtful for semi-final

Geo ki khabar hai.


----------



## Al-zakir

Asim Aquil said:


> Umar Akmal doubtful for semi-final
> 
> Geo ki khabar hai.



Bad news for pak. He was great in last match.


----------



## Awesome

Areesh said:


> WTF yaar.  I can't tolerate this.


No problem, Hammad Azam hai.

U19 main sahi ka kamaal kia tha isne.

If you want to be a World Champion team, you shouldn't worry about these little hiccups. If not, no problem, winning and losing is part of the game.


----------



## Al-zakir

England 122/3 (15.4/20 ov)....


----------



## Frankenstein

Omar Akmal is like our Peterson, dont say he is injured


----------



## U-571

srilanka lost the semis, english are in the final lol


----------



## Hyde

England wins! and they qualifies for the Finals!...................


----------



## Frankenstein

Zaki said:


> England wins! and they qualifies for the Semi Finals!...................



couple of days old news man , they are in finals now


----------



## U-571

Zaki said:


> England wins! and they qualifies for the Semi Finals!...................



aur kitne semi final karaye ga haha lol


----------



## Areesh

Asim Aquil said:


> No problem, Hammad Azam hai.
> 
> U19 main sahi ka kamaal kia tha isne.
> 
> If you want to be a World Champion team, you shouldn't worry about these little hiccups. If not, no problem, winning and losing is part of the game.



Yup you are right. But he is our important player. According to the news it looks difficult that he would be available for the semi.


----------



## U-571

i just cant believe such a compitative srilanka will be blown apart in such a way, sad ending for first semis, hope pakistan keeps the asians in the finals, or i wont watch the final.


----------



## WAQAS119

Our match is coming closer and closer....................................


----------



## Areesh

WAQAS119 said:


> Our match is coming closer and closer....................................



Waqas bhai umar akmal is injured. what you say now. Are you still firm on your prediction?


----------



## Frankenstein

Misbah has a good History with Aussies, i think he shud play, tho his past performances are v.bad


----------



## Frankenstein

Areesh said:


> Waqas bhai umar akmal is injured. what you say now. Are you still firm on your prediction?



Ohh i forgot, we have a Mamoo on

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

Frankenstein said:


> Ohh i forgot, we have a Mamoo on


----------



## Hyde

Frankenstein said:


> couple of days old news man , they are in finals now





U-571 said:


> aur kitne semi final karaye ga haha lol



oops  after speaking semi final again n again - ghalti se semi final type kar diya

ENGLAND qualifies for the Final!

Hurrayyyyyy!


----------



## DesiGuy

Aus will beat Pakistan in my point of view.

---------- Post added at 03:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:09 PM ----------

anyways, when is pak vs aus match starting?


----------



## WAQAS119

Areesh said:


> Waqas bhai umar akmal is injured. what you say now. Are you still firm on your prediction?



lol,,,, dude i am not mamu but my sixth sense is really strong, and i am sure that Pakistan will win T20 World Cup 2010, InshaAllah.

This is not my prediction but what i am sensing now.. One may doubt it as my patriotism but I many time sense loss too, thank God for not this time. 


Keep Praying,,,,,,


----------



## Frankenstein

Actually its for tomorrow morning


----------



## Hyde

DesiGuy said:


> Aus will beat Pakistan in my point of view.



The time and day will decide who is better



DesiGuy said:


> anyways, when is pak vs aus match starting?



Thats tomorrow 14th May same time (15:30GMT)


----------



## WAQAS119

DesiGuy said:


> Aus will beat Pakistan in my point of view.





Dude, you are terribly wrong..


----------



## DesiGuy

WAQAS119 said:


> Dude, you are terribly wrong..





OK.

But how can you predict Future? 

---------- Post added at 03:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:15 PM ----------

I wanna know eastern time, not GMT. 

for USA.


----------



## WAQAS119

DesiGuy said:


> OK.
> 
> But how can you predict Future?



I don't predict............


----------



## Hyde

DesiGuy said:


> OK.
> 
> But how can you predict Future?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:15 PM ----------
> 
> I wanna know eastern time, not GMT.
> 
> for USA.



Google will help you tell the difference between GMT and Eastern Time. Did u notice what time it started today? just go google and see the difference in timing............ i live in Europe so Eastern time does not apply to me


----------



## deckingraj

DesiGuy said:


> OK.
> 
> But how can you predict Future?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:15 PM ----------
> 
> I wanna know eastern time, not GMT.
> 
> for USA.



11:30 EST


----------



## Awesome

DesiGuy said:


> I wanna know eastern time, not GMT.
> 
> for USA.



A walking, talking American cliche


----------



## greatsequence

australia losing to Zimbabwe in the warm up was really bad for the rest of the world. Now they are really playing very good and attacking cricket. I dont see any chance of pakistan winning this match. Pakistan is very poor against pace.


----------



## Evil Flare

India Chicks are Loosing Semi Final to Aussie Chicks ...

I just watch Indian Women Team & they are KINDA HOT !!!!


----------



## Frankenstein

Aamir Zia said:


> India Chicks are Loosing Semi Final to Aussie Chicks ...
> 
> I just watch Indian Women Team & they are KINDA HOT !!!!



Were you watchin the match or the chicks


----------



## Frankenstein

DesiGuy said:


> Aus will beat Pakistan in my point of view.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:09 PM ----------
> 
> anyways, when is pak vs aus match starting?



if you were following the previous match then this one will start exactly the same time


----------



## WAQAS119

has anyone got streaming link???


----------



## Hyde

WAQAS119 said:


> has anyone got streaming link???



KhanTV.Com Free Live TV Channels Live Cricket Streaming

try Live Cricket - Watch Cricket Stream, Free Cricket, Cricket Online if you don't like this streaming - i haven't tried myself though

*Cricpal.net Channel 2 working great!*


----------



## Awesome

greatsequence said:


> australia losing to Zimbabwe in the warm up was really bad for the rest of the world. Now they are really playing very good and attacking cricket. I dont see any chance of pakistan winning this match. Pakistan is very poor against pace.


It also means less pressure of expectations on Pakistan.


----------



## Creder

*Dont count us out yet guys, although i have to admit our team performs the best when we have the least expectations from them *


> *Clarke wary of Pakistan threat
> 
> *​Andrew McGlashan in St Lucia
> 
> May 13, 2010
> 
> Michael Clarke knows Australia's dominance at the World Twenty20 will count for nothing if they don't continue that form in the knockout stages starting with a semi-final against Pakistan.
> 
> Australia have been the standout team at this year's tournament, maintaining an unbeaten record with their aggressive brand of cricket built around a fearsome pace attack. Despite twice having serious batting slumps - against Bangladesh they were 65 for 6 and against Sri Lanka slipped to 67 for 5 - they have found a clutch of matchwinners throughout the line up. The semi-final berth was secured with a powerful six-wicket victory against West Indies where legspinner Steven Smith claimed 3 for 20.
> 
> On paper the semi-final shouldn't be a contest; the ultra professionalism and depth of Australia against the mercurial talents of Pakistan that have only come together once, against South Africa, at this tournament and they lost heavily in the group match between the two. However, with Twenty20 narrowing the margins of error, and Pakistan's ability to rise in must-win matches, they remain a serious threat and Clarke is well aware of the challenge they pose.
> 
> "Pakistan are a very strong team in any form of the game but especially T20 and they've shown that to make the semi finals once again," he said. "We take momentum from every win we've had but they'll come out with a lot to prove on a wicket that will probably suit them a little more than Barbados.
> 
> "It's important we look at what's in front of us and not too far ahead. Pakistan have a lot of matchwinners. We need to really focus on the opposition and we go from there. We are thrilled to be in the semi-finals but we didn't come here to make the semi-finals."
> 
> Prior to this tournament Australia hadn't managed to replicate their dominance of Test and one-day cricket on the Twenty20 arena. They reached the semi-final of the inaugural event in South Africa before losing to India, but also suffered an embarrassing loss against Zimbabwe which led Ricky Ponting to admit they hadn't taken the game seriously enough. In England last year they crashed out in the first round after heavy defeats to West Indies and Sri Lanka leaving the hierarchy aware that something had to be done.
> 
> "No doubt it has motivated every player, not just in this tournament but through the last 12 months," Clarke, who replaced Ponting as Twenty20 captain, said. "We've certainly improved and have worked very hard to get into this position. But what we've done now is irrelevant, we need to beat Pakistan."
> 
> The key part to Australia's success has been their pace attack of Shaun Tait, Dirk Nannes and Mitchell Johnson which has proved too strong for the opposition especially on the quick pitches in Barbados.
> 
> Elsewhere David Hussey, David Warner and Cameron White have shown their striking power while Mike Hussey has proved a revelation coming in at No. 7. Clarke has had the least impact of the players selected in the final XI, but while the runs haven't flowed he has begun moulding Australia's most powerful unit in this format.
> 
> "We are all learning the more opportunities we get," he said. "But as I've said from the start I think this is a wonderful squad. We've got guys who haven't had the chance in the middle but they still turn up and train every day and work their backsides off. Then there's the XI on the field that bust their backsides not only for themselves but also for the support staff, the supporters from Australia and the people at home who have doubted us in this format.
> 
> "Everyone has performed well in at least one of the games. Our fielding has been outstanding and is a huge part of Australian cricket in any form of the game, that's probably the most satisfying for me."
> 
> When Clarke spoke the identity of the first finalists was still unclear, but that is now confirmed as England. It throws up the prospect of an intriguing pre-Ashes encounter and, after some reluctance, the Australian captain said what most people wanted him to.
> 
> "I'd look forward to that. If we beat Pakistan and meet England in the final I think it would be a good start to what will be a very good and interesting summer back in Australia with the Ashes. But for me right now I've got both eyes on Pakistan."
> 
> Andrew McGlashan is assistant editor of Cricinfo


----------



## Kinetic

I have mentioned Pakistan, India or SA to be the winner of this 20-20 WC. But one question how Pakistan went to semifinal after loosing most of the games?  Whats the calculation behind that? Out of six match Pakistan won only two!


----------



## Awesome

Kinetic said:


> I have mentioned Pakistan, India or SA to be the winner of this 20-20 WC. But one question how Pakistan went to semifinal after loosing most of the games?  Whats the calculation behind that? Out of six match Pakistan won only two!


In Pakistan's group out of the 4 teams, 3 won only 1 match, lost 2 matches. Pakistan lost its share of the two matches with close margins, going into the last over in both NZ and England games. The other two lost with pretty big margins, Pakistan's NRR was higher. Pakistan goes in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

last WC an upset was indeed in peoples mind, because then we had a better leadership and also sveral options available. the team was united. this is its pure luck to get into semis, and second, i cant see the required spirit coming into action. but also i will not be surprised if they win today. pakistan team is unpredictable.


----------



## Awesome

Creder said:


> *Dont count us out yet guys, although i have to admit our team performs the best when we have the least expectations from them *


In both Bangladesh and SL matches, Australia gave a chance that neither team managed to capitalize upon.

Pakistan has to complete its catches and the ball shouldn't be pitched too wide or to the leg side - the undoing of Pakistan's previous Aussie match up.


----------



## irfanji

nice sharing from all nenbers,i am new here


----------



## UnitedPak

Pak team definitely have it in them to take out Aus.

Keep in mind that so far in the tournament, Pakistan at 157 runs have been the highest scoring team against Aussies, and the only team to take out all their wickets. In the last encounter fielding let them down but an improvement was clearly seen in the last two matches.
The potential is there but we just need that trademark Pak spirit to make things neatly come together. Imo a few less fielding mistakes would have won us the match last time.

I am confident that Pak will go through to the finals


----------



## U-571

spinners will play an importan part today, if afridi and ajmal just like last semis click this time, i-e the right time, it will be crucial. also maybe they make muhammad asif play today instead of sami, maybe as an opening pair with aamir, or razzak, because he is pretty good at the new ball. afridi says no hammad azam, so batting will be a gamble today with hafeez and misbah still on.

if our batting clicked today with the great aussie bowling attack, then we have more than 50&#37; chance to make to the finals. thats what i think.

hope afridi opens today with kamran and razzak is called earlier than misbah, misbah should be called when we have no batsmen left, because he wastes too many alls and a strike rate 100 is hardly unexpected from him!!

hafeez as a spin maybe help but still hafeez is just merely a gamble for the team, too risky for both bowling and batting.


----------



## Adwitiya

i want pakistan to win world cup. Will cheer for them. Lol then we can say that we mess around with the best. Our arch rivals are best in the world not some arrogant nation down south.


----------



## Kinetic

Asim Aquil said:


> In Pakistan's group out of the 4 teams, 3 won only 1 match, lost 2 matches. Pakistan lost its share of the two matches with close margins, going into the last over in both NZ and England games. The other two lost with pretty big margins, Pakistan's NRR was higher. Pakistan goes in.



Thanks.

All the best to Pakistan. Destroy Aussies. 

India-Pakistan will meet in Asia cup.


----------



## Awesome

U-571 said:


> spinners will play an importan part today, if afridi and ajmal just like last semis click this time, i-e the right time, it will be crucial. also maybe they make muhammad asif play today instead of sami, maybe as an opening pair with aamir, or razzak, because he is pretty good at the new ball. afridi says no hammad azam, so batting will be a gamble today with hafeez and misbah still on.
> 
> if our batting clicked today with the great aussie bowling attack, then we have more than 50&#37; chance to make to the finals. thats what i think.
> 
> hope afridi opens today with kamran and razzak is called earlier than misbah, misbah should be called when we have no batsmen left, because he wastes too many alls and a strike rate 100 is hardly unexpected from him!!
> 
> hafeez as a spin maybe help but still hafeez is just merely a gamble for the team, too risky for both bowling and batting.


This is a spinning track, no need for a fast bowler... Drop Sami and Asif both.


----------



## shining eyes

WILL aur record in st.lucia is much better than in barbados so HOPE FOR THE BEST.............WE WILL WIN INSHALLAH


----------



## Creder

> *Afridi called on India and Sri Lanka to come to Pakistan's support in these trying times, and reciprocate for Pakistan touring their countries when the situation there,* as Afridi believed, was "not very good."
> 
> "We are here to play good cricket and win this competition because there's no cricket in Pakistan," Afridi said. *"The situation in India was not very good around five to six years ago and Pakistan played there as well as in Sri Lanka. Pakistan was the only team to play there. This is how we should continue our cricketing relationship."*



Go pakistan, win or lose..best of luck from PDF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

Asim Aquil said:


> This is a spinning track, no need for a fast bowler... Drop Sami and Asif both.



i know, did you see the semi final today, the english pacers out classed lankan batting??

and i know track is suitable for spinners.


----------



## MZUBAIR

My 11 Squad along batting order

Salman Butt
Kamran Akmal
Khalid Latif (Hard hitting required from him)
Umar Akmal / Hammad Azam(If Umar isnt fit)
Misbah-ul-Haq
Abdul Razzaq (He should come b4 Afridi, he can stay on pitch)
Shahid Afridi
Mohammad Hafeez
Abdur Rehman
Mohammad Aamer
Saeed Ajmal


----------



## FlyingEagle

I wish Pakistan all the best. But Ausis is also a tough team. Any how Best of Luck.


----------



## courageneverdies

Anyhow... Pakistan always does what never has expected. 

I know at the end all criticism will remain just criticism... We win by luck, by prayers with very less part of hard work. Things can't be the same always thoug, therefore, Best of Luck to Green Shirts.

KIT Over


----------



## MZUBAIR

I agree with Garry


----------



## shining eyes

MY 11 are

1.Kamran akmal
2.Salman butt
3.Mohammad hafeez
4.umer Akmal \ Kahlid latif 
5.HAMMAD AZAM (throw out trash (misbah) who cant play off side shot and cant play fast bowlers esily and he basically is a test player and havent EVER seen him aggressive against fast bowlers) 
6.SHAHID afridi
7.ABDUR razzaq 
8.Mohammad Aamir
9.ABdul rehman
10.saeed ajmal
11.Mohammad sami\misbah (cz noone lefts in batting  )


----------



## MZUBAIR

*A very Fast left hand bolwer, 

Mohammad Irfan*


Confusion remains over Mohammad Irfan's actual height - the PCB has variously measured him at 6'8", 6'10" and 7'1".* If he is indeed 7'1", he could be the tallest cricketer around, surpassing his idol Joel Garner. Irfan is a product of rural Pakistan, hailing from the eastern Pakistan town of Gaggu Mandi, which produced another tall former Pakistan quick, Mohammad Zahid*. The lack of opportunities in his home town forced him to quit playing cricket and seek full-time employment to support his family. He was working in a plastic pipe factory and playing club cricket before Aaqib Javed had summoned him to the National Cricket Academy in Lahore. Aaqib was enthused by what he saw and soon after, he was playing first-class cricket for Khan Research Laboratories. He took nine wickets in his second game and ended the *season with an impressive 43 wickets in ten games.* He came close to national selection when he was named as a replacement for one of the injured seamers for the 2010 World Twenty20, but his name was withdrawn.

Source


----------



## MZUBAIR




----------



## MZUBAIR

Karachi, April 20 : Rookie fast bowler Mohammad Irfan has witnessed a surprising turn of events in his life after he was picked Sunday to play for Pakistan in the World Twenty20 championship but a day later dropped by the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB).

PCB replaced the six-foot eight inches tall fast bowler with left-arm spinner Abdur Rehman for the tournament in the West Indies.

However, Irfan is philosophical about the whole episode and hopes that he will finally get an opportunity to play for Pakistan in the future.

Irfan said he was informed about the news by Pakistan coach Waqar Younis.

*"Wicky Bhai came and informed me about the decision personally. He told me that I shouldn't lose heart and that I was still in his plans to play for Pakistan. Of course, I'm dejected at being dropped but I'm not defeated. Hopefully, God has something better in store for me in the future," Irfan was quoted as saying by Cricistan. com.*

Irfan was reminded that T20 cricket was not the best place for him to make his debut, and that too in a game where any bowler can take a beating.

"I can see the logic in that and maybe this wasn't the right time for me. I have to focus on the future. My next assignment is to play the Pentangular tournament for the Baluchistan Bears and I will make sure that I raise my game even higher," he said. (IANS)


----------



## MZUBAIR




----------



## MZUBAIR

Man..................he is so tall !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## MZUBAIR

Lanky Pakistani Bowler Sets Sights on International Stardom
Islamabad. Mohammad Irfan could become the next big thing in international cricket. 

Just months ago, the 2.03-meter Irfan was working in a plastic pipe factory for about $96 a month, playing club cricket in eastern Pakistan. 

At the age of 27, the left-arm paceman only completed his second first-class match on the weekend  taking an impressive nine wickets for KRL against a Habib Bank lineup containing test batsmen Imran Farhat, Hasan Raza and Salim Elahi. 

Yet if predictions that hell keep growing are accurate, if expectations that his bowling will get quicker come to fruition and if national selectors allow his meteoric rise to keep gathering momentum, he could join Joel Big Bird Garner and Bruce Reid  both 2.03  as the tallest players in international cricket. 

Garner, the West Indies paceman who terrorized batsmen in the late 1970s and 1980s, is the player Irfan has been studying most. 

I have seen quite a lot of videos how Garner used to bowl, Irfan said in a telephone interview Monday. The videos help a lot to learn the art of fast bowling. 

There have been taller first-class players. Will Jefferson, who has just left Nottinghamshire, and Paul Dunkels, a Warwickshire fast bowler in the 1970s, were both over 2.08-meters when they played English county cricket. 

Early speculation of Irfans size would have put him at the top of the list. Bloggers were marveling on the Internet about a 2.18-meter prospect after he was spotted by ex-first-class cricket Nadeem Iqbal playing for a local club in Gagu Mandi. 

KRL batsman Azhar Ali told his team official Rashid Iqbal about Irfan, prompting a call in June. Thats when all the hype started. 

Its all still a bit surreal for Irfan, who had wanted to be a top cricketer ever since he was in high school. 

But its taken him a decade to stand out  despite his height  from the millions of aspiring cricketers. 

The exaggerations about his height are amusing for him, even if he isnt entirely sure exactly how tall he is. He said whoever comes to measure him usually brings their own tape. 

A television crew came and measured me at 2.16 meters ... today someone came and said I am 2.03, he said, laughing at the so-far imprecise science. 

One thing that hasnt been overblown is his improvement under expert tuition. 

Former test fast bowler Aaqib Javed and test captain Aamir Sohail began to work with Irfan after he was given a start at the National Cricket Academy in Lahore earlier this year. 

KRL have been monitoring him since mid-year. 

Some four months ago we heard about Irfan and we immediately decided him to have him on board, KRL official Rashid Iqbal said. 

At the moment he is raw and he bowls between 130-140 kph, but I am sure that with the passage of time he could bowl up to 150 kph. 

Irfan went wicketless in his first major match against Pakistan International Airlines earlier this month before grabbing nine against HBL in his second match. 

The best thing about Irfan is that he is a quick learner and he bowled only one no-ball in his 46 overs against HBL, Iqbal said. 

While he admires the likes of Garner, who took 259 wickets in 58 tests at an economical average of under 21, Irfan is eager to meet great Pakistani fast bowler Wasim Akram and get some helpful tips from him. 

Its my dream to meet him, he said of Wasim, who took more than 400 wickets in each of the test and limited-overs international formats. 

For all Wasims success with swing and seam bowling, though, Irfans advantage will undoubtedly come from the extra bounce he generates out of the pitch due to his height. 

The ball comes over the sightscreen and it makes difficult for the batsman, he said.

---------- Post added at 05:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:32 AM ----------



---------- Post added at 05:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 AM ----------


----------



## MZUBAIR



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MZUBAIR

New star waiting for opperuntiy


----------



## SummerWine

Salam guys........so Semi final today....hehehehe

No media outlets and experts are saying that Pak has any chance of winning. Even Collingwood sees Aus-Eng final......so according to all these...we have no chance.....

maybe underdog tag lifts pressure on our team....


----------



## Areesh

SummerWine said:


> Salam guys........so Semi final today....hehehehe
> 
> No media outlets and experts are saying that Pak has any chance of winning. Even Collingwood sees Aus-Eng final......so according to all these...we have no chance.....
> 
> maybe underdog tag lifts pressure on our team....



Well in that case we can expect a surprise from our team. Anyways it is good that their won't be any pressure on us.


----------



## shining eyes

SummerWine said:


> Salam guys........so Semi final today....hehehehe
> 
> No media outlets and experts are saying that Pak has any chance of winning. Even Collingwood sees Aus-Eng final......so according to all these...we have no chance.....
> 
> maybe underdog tag lifts pressure on our team....


I HOPE may our team read your post...lolx
I ASSURE YOu if they read it they will win know Y?
there will take no pressure and outclass aussies.............
PRESSURE is the biggest factor i have seen which effect team performances........AND PAKISTAN takes it more than any team


----------



## MZUBAIR

We&#8217;ll see.

We have, after all, surprised the world in T20 cricket before. And we could do it again.

Yesterday I read a small statement by a small leader in a small newspaper and it made me laugh out loud. But I kind of agreed with it. The statement went like this.

Pakistan has reached the Semi Finals because of prayers (dua) of the whole Nation but from here onwards the team will have to play cricket to win the title.

So far Pakistan and Australia have played four T-20 Internationals with each other and both teams have won 2 matches each. Overall Pakistan has 70&#37; wins from 35 T20 Internationals and Australia has 62.12% wins from 34. While this set of statisitics favour a Pakistan victory, the cricket team will have to do more.


----------



## WAQAS119

*WO JO KEHTAY HAIN NAHI HO SAKTA, WO PAKISTAN TEAM KO JAANTAY NAHI*


----------



## WAQAS119

*I just saw on TV that Umer Akmal is declared fit for Semi Final........*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F86 Saber

Guys i know all of us a ardent Pakistan supporters but i request you to please be optimistic while remaining realistic because this pre-emptive belief in winning later leads to extreme depression if the team looses. And this depression than gives rise to the rage that we let loose towards the players. Lets just think Pakistan have already achieved a lot by qualifying for the semi's despite having a depeleted squad and if we loose it will not be a big deal. Lets just hope for the best and pray to Allah and if it still doesn't happen than its no body's fault. Let the team that plays better on the day win....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

MZUBAIR said:


> *A very Fast left hand bolwer,
> 
> Mohammad Irfan*
> 
> 
> Confusion remains over Mohammad Irfan's actual height - the PCB has variously measured him at 6'8", 6'10" and 7'1".* If he is indeed 7'1", he could be the tallest cricketer around, surpassing his idol Joel Garner. Irfan is a product of rural Pakistan, hailing from the eastern Pakistan town of Gaggu Mandi, which produced another tall former Pakistan quick, Mohammad Zahid*. The lack of opportunities in his home town forced him to quit playing cricket and seek full-time employment to support his family. He was working in a plastic pipe factory and playing club cricket before Aaqib Javed had summoned him to the National Cricket Academy in Lahore. Aaqib was enthused by what he saw and soon after, he was playing first-class cricket for Khan Research Laboratories. He took nine wickets in his second game and ended the *season with an impressive 43 wickets in ten games.* He came close to national selection when he was named as a replacement for one of the injured seamers for the 2010 World Twenty20, but his name was withdrawn.
> 
> Source





Asif looks Quite sexy in this Photo


----------



## MZUBAIR

Irfan is back at the NCA in Lahore and is playing for the NCA XI team which is taking on the Afghanistan national team in a series of practise games. The NCA XI have won the first two games, by large margins. The final two games will be held on the Fri 26th & Sat 27th March.

Just before the Pakistan Day tournament, Irfan was practising at the NCA and ended up sharing the nets with most of the Pakistan players.

His first delivery to Salman Butt went wide at which point the coach came over and told him off saying, what's the point of you running in all that way and then wasting your energy by bowling wide.

Irfan took the advice on board and carried on bowling, he had Butt 'slipped' twice (eg a nick to the slips but there are no slips during nets) before Misbah came in to face him. Irfan bowled Misbah on his 3rd delivery and really enjoyed testing his skills against batsmen from the national team.

Later on he got together with fellow left arm fast bowler Mohammad Aamer for a mutual coaching session. Aamer wanted Irfan to show him the grip he uses to get the ball to swing in whilst Irfan wanted to know how Aamer gets outswing so easily.

But the highlight of the day was when he was spotted in the nets by Waqar Younis who came over for a little chat. Waqar was very happy with the way Irfan was bowling and asked him where he hails from. When Irfan named his village, which is near Waqar's hometown in Multan, Waqar said 'so we're practically neighbours then'

Irfan is hoping that he can continue to keep developing his game and impressing the likes of Waqar. 

Source


----------



## MZUBAIR

Giant M Irfan


----------



## Peregrine

Hi^^
is Shoaib Akhtar standing on a chair or something ?


----------



## AliFarooq

*Irfan Blog: "Irfan's all set for an English Summer"*


PakPassion.net has learnt that Pakistan&#8217;s towering pace prospect, Mohammad Irfan, has signed a one year deal with Moddershall Cricket Club to take part in the Premier Division of the North Staffordshire & South Cheshire League in the upcoming season.

The 27 year old left-arm paceman is currently attending the pre World Cup training camp at the National Cricket Academy in Lahore with the national team. The training camp runs from 29th March to 19th April and presents Irfan with a valuable opportunity to work with Waqar Younis.

A team mate of Irfan's at Moddershall spoke to PakPassion.net and stated &#8220;The season starts on 17th April and we hope that he will be in England for the start of the season. If not the start, then very early into the season. We hope that all of his immigration papers are sorted out as these days the whole immigration process for overseas cricketers is a bit of a nightmare&#8221;.

The stint at Moddershall will be Irfan&#8217;s first experience of cricket in the UK and with recent temperatures dropping, Irfan would be advised to pack several long sleeved jumpers.

Moddershall, who were crowned league champions in 2008, are looking to strengthen their squad with added bowling options and it is no surprise that Irfan was on their radar. The towering paceman has an outstanding combination of exceptional control and the ability to cause extra trouble for the batsmen with his height. The Moddershall team member is well aware of the talent Irfan possesses and added &#8220;we were looking for a fast bowler and got to know about Irfan by looking through the domestic stats for the recently finished season. We also had a contact at KRL who recommended Irfan to us and said he was a standout bowler. &#8220;His height will undoubtedly trouble a lot of league batsmen, especially if he can extract extra bounce.&#8221;

The North Staffordshire & South Cheshire League, is a top level competition in the North of England and has attracted many Pakistani players over the years. &#8220;We've had Imran Tahir play for us twice in the past and guys like Fazal E Akbar have performed really well in this league&#8221; stated the Moddershall player. Other Pakistani players taking part in this division for the coming season will be Shabbir Ahmed, Yasir Ali and Saeed Anwar Junior.

&#8220;The Premier division is a decent standard&#8221; the teammate said &#8220;I hope Irfan can adjust to league cricket and the challenges it presents.The stint in England&#8217;s premier division presents Irfan with an opportunity to get valuable match experience and will prove to be highly beneficial for Irfan&#8217;s career advancement". Apart from spending time on the field, the teammate stated &#8220;Irfan will be studying for an ECB Level 2 coaching qualification, so he will need to work hard on his English if he wants to come back to England and play in 2011 and beyond.&#8221;

We wish Irfan the best of luck in his stint in England and we hope that day isn&#8217;t far when we will see him getting the coveted green cap.


----------



## AliFarooq

MZUBAIR said:


> Giant M Irfan



pak passion is saying he was selected for T20 international team, how comes hes not playing??

what happeneD?


----------



## MZUBAIR

AliFarooq said:


> pak passion is saying he was selected for T20 international team, how comes hes not playing??
> 
> what happeneD?



Two reasons

1) May be politics.
2) May be he wasnt in top 30 list for T20 selection that was send to ICC early this year.



But Razzaq was also selected in 2009 WC, y not he.

May be the reason 2 is the right reason


----------



## sanasahil

@frenken yes you are right if we do work to improve our fielding and batting then we can create a major difference among other teams... I wish Pakistani team to be successful against Australia!


----------



## Imran Khan

hum jeety gay


----------



## Al-zakir

Go with the will of Allah and make us all Proud........

Good luck team PAKISTAN.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SummerWine

Al-zakir said:


> Go with the will of Allah and make us all Proud........
> 
> Good luck team PAKISTAN.......



Zakir bhae thanks loads for wishing us luck and for prayers.......

Hard work and discipline would be the key today....mental pressure, i hope our team would be able to handle as Lankans yesteday, in my opinion just were too nervous to do anything....

Lets see.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AliFarooq

only 3 hours to go


----------



## Evil Flare

AliFarooq said:


> only 3 hours to go





I think 2 hours to go


----------



## Al-zakir

SummerWine said:


> Zakir bhae thanks loads for wishing us luck and for prayers.......
> 
> Hard work and discipline would be the key today....mental pressure, i hope our team would be able to handle as Lankans yesteday, in my opinion just were too nervous to do anything....
> 
> Lets see.....



Pakistan made to semi because it has what takes to win game. I think team will over come all barrier and perform like it never done before. 

I am counting on my favorite of all favorite Afridi bhai to gift us with rain of sixes.......


----------



## Al-zakir

I wish today was saturday.........

At work.......


----------



## shining eyes



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Awesome

I hope Pakistani darke na kheinlein. The batsmen have seemed a little scared of the ball. Pakki shots nahi maarte like other teams. There was a time when we were champions of hitting sixes, now other teams are.

Notice how Razzaq plays. He is not afraid of any ball. That is the spirit you need for T20. Don't be afraid of the ball. Rest have fun, the team is down, lots of players missing this is anyway a lot more than what was expected of them.


----------



## Awesome

RAIN RAIN RAIN!

If the match is abandoned, Australia qualifies for the final.


----------



## rizhussain44

WAQAS119 said:


> *I just saw on TV that Umer Akmal is declared fit for Semi Final........*



Is it confirmed?? I don't see any such update on internet.

Can someone please confirm that Umar Akmal is playing the semi final?


----------



## Usama86

Last couple of decades we have surprised many teams by our unpredictability but Australia is not one of them. I dont know why but no matter how hard we try Aussies get the better of us. Champions trophy game which they won on the last ball, Pakistan's death bowling would have nailed any other team but not Australia. I think its a physcological advantage they hold against us for many years now. I would love to see Pakistan win here but the record we have against Aussies shows the other way round and the record Australians have in the death stages of a tournament.... they are tallormade for this stuff. they can kill their opponent in a matter of few overs, i hope we see somthing new here.


----------



## Raza88

umar akmal is playing
geo news just reported sometime ago.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rizhussain44

Raza88 said:


> umar akmal is playing
> geo news just reported sometime ago.......



Thanks for confirming the news buddy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

who many hurs from clash now?


----------



## Skies

Most of Bangladeshis' first choice is always Pakistan, and I'm also belong to them.

Best of luck PAK team,  .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## notorious_eagle

Lets send the Kangroos back to their Zoos


----------



## Imran Khan

Skies said:


> Most of Bangladeshis' first choice is always Pakistan, and I'm also belong to them.
> 
> Best of luck PAK team,  .



today is real exam bro pray to allah for us


----------



## Introvert

Imran Khan said:


> who many hurs from clash now?



1 hour 15 min.


----------



## ASAD NAZEER

Pakistan will win The semifinal & final too.


----------



## AliFarooq

wow bad weather wtf????


----------



## Introvert

​






If Pakistan wins the toss, do u think they should ball first.


----------



## rizhussain44

Yeah.. weather does not seem good there

Hour by Hour Weather Forecast for Castries, Saint Lucia - weather.com

I think bowling first will be better, IF the match starts


----------



## Skies

Imran Khan said:


> today is real exam bro pray to allah for us



Yah always, May Allah help and bless PK  .

But the concern is rain : ( :














2nd Semi-Final: Australia v Pakistan at Gros Islet, May 14, 2010 | Live Scorecard | Cricinfo.com


----------



## WAQAS119

ALLAH!!! Please help Pakistan and Pakistan Cricket Team...... Give us victory in all fronts... Ameen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SummerWine

rizhussain44 said:


> Yeah.. weather does not seem good there
> 
> Hour by Hour Weather Forecast for Castries, Saint Lucia - weather.com
> 
> I think bowling first will be better, IF the match starts



match starts 11.3o am local time and there are scattered showers and 30&#37; chances of percipitation......i feel that match would be played out .......otherwise it would be a sad end


----------



## Luftwaffe

There was a guy in Peshawar saddar selling flowers he looked exactly like him last time when i went to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

AMEEN INSHAHALLAH we will win but this rain is coming in the way pray that it wont effect the game ALLAH HELP US


----------



## Evil Flare

Self delete

---------- Post added at 07:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 PM ----------


----------



## Huda

WAQAS119 said:


> ALLAH!!! Please help Pakistan and Pakistan Cricket Team...... Give us victory in all fronts... Ameen



AMEENNN


----------



## rizhussain44

SummerWine said:


> match starts 11.3o am local time and there are scattered showers and 30% chances of percipitation......i feel that match would be played out .......otherwise it would be a sad end



You are right, it seems the weather is expected to get better by the time match will start. Hopefully we will get to see the match taking place with not much reduction in the overs.


----------



## Al-zakir

Pakistan squad 
Shahid Afridi*, Abdul Razzaq, Abdur Rehman, Fawad Alam, Hammad Azam, Kamran Akmal, Khalid Latif, Misbah-ul-Haq, Mohammad Aamer, Mohammad Asif, Mohammad Hafeez, Mohammad Sami, Saeed Ajmal, Salman Butt, Umar Akmal


----------



## WAQAS119

Al-zakir said:


> Pakistan squad
> Shahid Afridi*, Abdul Razzaq, Abdur Rehman, Fawad Alam, Hammad Azam, Kamran Akmal, Khalid Latif, Misbah-ul-Haq, Mohammad Aamer, Mohammad Asif, Mohammad Hafeez, Mohammad Sami, Saeed Ajmal, Salman Butt, Umar Akmal



lol,,, all 15 are playing today.......


----------



## Awesome

Covers have been lifted! Match may start in 30 mins.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

WAQAS119 said:


> lol,,, all 15 are playing today.......



best of luck boys we are praying 4 u


----------



## rizhussain44

On Geo they are saying the match is expected to start with a 10 min delay. The toss will also take place with a 10 min delay

Following is from Cricinfo...
------------------------
Hello and a warm welcome to the second semi-final. Australia v Pakistan. Promises to be much fun. 

* Australia's bowlers have taken 47 of a possible 50 wickets in the tournament so far and the side has run-out the remaining three 

* Shaun Tait has conceded less than five runs per over through the tournament 

* In Salman Butt and Saeed Ajmal, Pakistan have the tournament's third highest run-scorer and wicket-taker respectively 

* Pakistan is the only team to make the semi-finals of all ICC events since the 2007 World Cup


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Areesh

What is the status of Umar Akmal. Is he playing in today's match?


----------



## rizhussain44

Areesh said:


> What is the status of Umar Akmal. Is he playing in today's match?



Yes he is playing the match


----------



## gowthamraj

best of luck Pakistan, send the austrila without their hand on WC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SummerWine

Areesh said:


> What is the status of Umar Akmal. Is he playing in today's match?



yes he would only if match gets going....its raining again and the toss has been delayed till 8.30 pm PK time


----------



## HAWK73

*Toss delayed due to rain!*


----------



## Hyde

Ya Allah Khayr - we have poor performances in rain affected matches 

Hope all goes well in the favour of Pakistan today - Aameen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

rizhussain44 said:


> Yes he is playing the match



Now that's a good news for Pakistan. I don't want to see Fawad Alam in the team.


----------



## Areesh

Zaki said:


> Ya Allah Khayr - we have poor performances in rain affected matches
> 
> Hope all goes well in the favour of Pakistan today - Aameen



Zaki bhai bus aap dua kartai rahai hum jeetai gai.


----------



## Comet

What if match is cancelled due to rain? what will happen then?


----------



## Hyde

bad bad bad...................... isn't looking good......... Rain is going to spoil the match


----------



## Evil Flare

Where is WAQAS bhai ??

We need his Hosla Afzayee


----------



## Hyde

umairp said:


> What if match is cancelled due to rain? what will happen then?



in that case Aussies will qualify


----------



## Evil Flare

11.17 am: The covers are still on, I am afraid. It's wet all around. Game delayed. We don't know how long we have to wait. Supersoppers are at work. It has stopped raining now though it's still pretty gloomy out there. It might start anytime again soon.
Hello and a warm welcome to the second semi-final. Australia v Pakistan. Promises to be much fun.
11.04 am It has been raining for a while now. They had some covers on, which appear to be coming off.. Not sure whether there is any delay in the start time. There shouldn't be any reduction in overs, though.


----------



## rizhussain44

umairp said:


> What if match is cancelled due to rain? what will happen then?




If at least 10 overs (5 each side) cannot be bowled and the match is cancelled then Australia will qualify for the Final since they won against Pakistan in phase 1.

But don't worry match will happen, they are telling that the playing time can be extended by two hours; the end time is 2:30 pm local time but it can be extended to 4:30 pm if required


----------



## Introvert

umairp said:


> What if match is cancelled due to rain? what will happen then?






Zaki said:


> in that case Aussies will qualify



How come?.


----------



## Hyde

Baazi said:


> How come?.



because Aussies has won more matches in the tournament than Pakistan


----------



## Peregrine

Hi 
I guess the rain is on Pakistani side, if u guys know what i mean

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

why the hell they select these locations. always rain on match time damn


----------



## Areesh

Zaki said:


> in that case Aussies will qualify



Nahi yaar. 
 Aisa nahi kaho.


----------



## Pak123

the match has been delayed for another 2 hours as quoted by Geo News


----------



## Raza88

self delete


----------



## Evil Flare

Peregrine said:


> Hi
> I guess the rain is on Pakistani side, if u guys know what i mean




I Completely Understand your Words ..

Out Without Humiliation


----------



## Hyde

Pak123 said:


> the match has been delayed for another 2 hours as quoted by Geo News



if we have a match like 5-10 overs only........... its good for us


----------



## Pak123

what the hell ? By Cricinfo:



> 11.30 am: Should no result at all be possible because of bad weather, Australia will be in the final as they have won more matches at the tournament than Pakistan. We hope it won't come to that.
> And Andrew McGlashan, our man at the ground, says: "The toss was supposed to be at 11.40 but but it has since rained again. They have two hours extra in this match."


----------



## gowthamraj

Seems like rain will help aussies by simply enter into final. .


----------



## Evil Flare

11.30 am: Should no result at all be possible because of bad weather, Australia will be in the final as they have won more matches at the tournament than Pakistan. We hope it won't come to that.
And Andrew McGlashan, our man at the ground, says: "The toss was supposed to be at 11.40 but but it has since rained again. They have two hours extra in this match."


----------



## Imran Khan

Zaki said:


> if we have a match like 5-10 overs only........... its good for us



mamoooooooo we was play in galli mohalah at least 12 to 15 overs yaar

its cirket other wise decide from toss


----------



## Areesh

Yeh west indies hai hi manhoos jaga. Mujhai to yeh venue hi acha nahi lagta. Remember Bob Woolmer issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

11.30 am: "Should no result at all be possible because of bad weather, Australia will be in the final as they have won more matches at the tournament than Pakistan. We hope it won't come to that. "

Match delayed by rain | Live Scorecard | Cricinfo.com


----------



## Imran Khan

Areesh said:


> Yeh west indies hai hi manhoos jaga. Mujhai to yeh venue hi acha lagta. Remember Bob Woolmer issue.



ghusa na kha bhai  no place in world in manhoos expect bagram and guantanamo


----------



## Awesome

Imran Khan said:


> mamoooooooo we was play in galli mohalah at least 12 to 15 overs yaar
> 
> its cirket other wise decide from toss


Haha one of the conditions is that if everything is equal, games won, nrr, number of runs, number of wickets then the winner will be decided by coin toss.

How idiotic? They can't keep reschedule the match to the next day for a freakin Semi final?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pak123

Guyzzz plz pray that rain stops otherwise we are out !


----------



## rizhussain44

Aus has won the toss and they will bowl first


----------



## Evil Flare

rizhussain44 said:


> Aus has won the toss and they will bowl first



Really ??
WTF ??



We are Out then ...


----------



## Hyde

*11.40 am12.00 pm start. Yay! *


----------



## Al-zakir

Areesh said:


> Yeh west indies hai hi manhoos jaga. Mujhai to yeh venue hi acha nahi lagta. Remember Bob Woolmer issue.



Bohat afsus ho ga khel na hone se. Allah Khair Kare......


----------



## UnitedPak

Worst comes to worst, they should reschedule the semi final to Saturday as the final is on Sunday. Even the DL method for 50 overs being applied to this format is flawed. Who manages this thing?


----------



## Awesome

Australia won the toss sent in Pakistan to bat!

Not a good toss to lose. Pakistan would've wanted to field first due to the moisture on the pitch. Now we must bat the full allotted overs and post a good total, rain may spoil more things.


----------



## rizhussain44

Aamir Zia said:


> Really ??
> WTF ??
> 
> 
> 
> We are Out then ...



Yup, just watched the toss on geo. Pakistan is playing the same team that played in Semi Final. no change.

Lets pray that our batting kicks in

--------------------------

As per the pitch report a total of around 135 will be a good total on this pitch.


----------



## Evil Flare

11.40 am12.00 pm start. Yay!


----------



## Creder

* * Pakistan is the only team to make the semi-finals of all ICC events since the 2007 World Cup
*


----------



## Imran Khan

Match scheduled to begin at 11:30 local time (15:30 GMT


----------



## Evil Flare

Toss: Australia have won the toss and chosen to bat


----------



## Imran Khan

ab to 10 mints baki hai dhoom macha do dhoom

---------- Post added at 06:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:52 PM ----------

Australia won the toss and elected to field


----------



## Evil Flare

Toss: Australia have won the toss and chosen to bowl.
Clarke: It's a wonderful opportunity for both teams. Same team. No changes.


----------



## Taha Samad

why is misbah playing


----------



## Evil Flare

Afridi: "The boys are confident. No changes for us also."
Simon Doul thinks it's a very tough pitch to bat on and 140 should be a very good score.


----------



## Hyde

*Go Pakistan Go - Crush the Aussies - Cheer Phaar do aaj*


----------



## Al-zakir

Alhumdulillah........Lets go.......


----------



## Evil Flare

Zaki said:


> *Go Pakistan Go - Crush the Aussies - Cheer Phaar do aaj*






Lolz 


Itna bhi zaada serious hona sahi nahi hai bhai mere ..


----------



## Imran Khan

Aamir Zia said:


> Lolz
> 
> 
> Itna bhi zaada serious hona sahi nahi hai bhai mere ..



chup ker ja hamari jaan pe bani hai or tughy mazak soogh raha hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mr42O

2 worst thing could happen for us

1.Rain which give Australia fast bowler more life in pitch
2. Than toss

I think Australia are happier until now. Lets hope Pakistan will. Must have GOOD start.


----------



## Evil Flare

Faisal: "what is Misbah doing in this line up??? he is a hugh failure and has been for while now! when will my fellow country men learn??.


----------



## mr42O

Look at tatto ( shane w ) sleding against Akmal from slip. I bet he is chick when not in ground....


----------



## Hyde

Pakistan should play in such a way keeping Duck worth lewis method in their mind. If rain comes again - they may benefit from it - only if the run rate is good


----------



## rizhussain44

stump to stump bowling! 5 dot balls so far


----------



## SpArK

A maiden to start


----------



## Hyde

*First over wasted  WTF*


----------



## SpArK

Pakistan will have to target tait.


----------



## Imran Khan

first over no score damn


----------



## SpArK

run 1 ..

---------- Post added at 09:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 PM ----------

we can expect a lot of short balls today..

---------- Post added at 09:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 PM ----------

outfield is slow.. and running looks terrible.. a sure 2 runs wasted!!!


----------



## Al-zakir

Condition must be really bad.......


----------



## SpArK

150 would be a good score i reckon!


----------



## Al-zakir

aussie is lucky to won the toss........


----------



## Evil Flare

BENNY said:


> 150 would be a good score i reckon!



140 will be more than enough


----------



## SpArK

3 in 2 overs... very bad start for a T20 standards..


----------



## Imran Khan

mamoooooooo 2 overs not much score


----------



## Hyde

*The match is fixed *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Aamir Zia said:


> 140 will be more than enough



Lets hope for 140... the trophy should stay in the subcontinent and has to prove we are the best in short form.. im supporting Pakistan today..

---------- Post added at 09:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 PM ----------

first boundary 4444444444444444444


----------



## Imran Khan

4 rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## SpArK

2 boundaries.. good going now..


----------



## rizhussain44

That was a bold shot!!! nicely played for a 4!!!!

---------------
Two back to back FOURS!!


----------



## mr42O

Good to see Indian supporting Pakistan in ground. Thx


----------



## Imran Khan

1 more 444444444444444444444444


----------



## Hyde

4 overs on 2 balls

Pakstan 11/0 after 2.4 overs


----------



## SpArK

Kamran has to stay atleast till 12 th over.


----------



## Imran Khan

chaloooooooooooo ho gay bachy ab lolllllllllllllll


----------



## Hyde

14/0 after 3 overs

11 from last over


----------



## Imran Khan

look indian team adds between match lollllllllllllll i can just cry


----------



## SpArK

mr42O said:


> Good to see Indian supporting Pakistan in ground. Thx



Its better since we are not playing each other and its australia not srilanka.. so my whole hearted support. 

Also both the teams ( India and Pakistan) have still only beaten SouthAfrica not any other team in top 8 rankings.. so a victory for Pak is a must.


----------



## Evil Flare

anyone have good link


----------



## Introvert

Aamir Zia said:


> anyone have good link



Watch Pakistan Vs Australia Live WC T20 Semi Final


----------



## SpArK

another 4rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.. this time salman butt


----------



## Hyde

Extracover.NET - Watch cricket live free working great!

if anybody want to watch thats the best link for now

4 by Butt


----------



## Imran Khan

salman s first 4444444444444


----------



## SpArK

2 --- 4rrrrrrs in a row for salman .. good going


----------



## Hyde

2 fours by Butt

Pakistan 22/0 after 3.4 overs


----------



## Imran Khan

4rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr its going on great man


----------



## SpArK

3 boundaries.. nice going Pakistan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Al-zakir

murhaba salman bhai....


----------



## Evil Flare

Who the fccuk will give me any good link

please ,,,

4's are raining

i wana see


----------



## Hyde

3 fours from Last over

13 from last over

Pakistan 27/0 after 4 overs


----------



## SpArK

Mitchell johnson . comes on.. he is dangerous!!!


----------



## Evil Flare

I need good link

Urgent

---------- Post added at 09:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 PM ----------

Pakistan are counterattacking in style. The bouncer on the leg and middle line and Kamran goes for the pull and ends up dragging it to fine-leg boundary


----------



## Introvert

Aamir Zia said:


> I need good link
> 
> Urgent
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 PM ----------
> 
> Pakistan are counterattacking in style. The bouncer on the leg and middle line and Kamran goes for the pull and ends up dragging it to fine-leg boundary



Watch Pakistan Vs Australia Live WC T20 Semi Final


----------



## SpArK

Sledging on high.... these aussies are such a bad mouths

---------- Post added at 09:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 PM ----------

another 4 by salman


----------



## Hyde

Butt has finally become a T20 player

he got some power in his muscles now

Pakistan 31/0 after 4.3 overs


----------



## Imran Khan

4rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

---------- Post added at 07:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:19 PM ----------




Aamir Zia said:


> Who the fccuk will give me any good link
> 
> please ,,,
> 
> 4's are raining
> 
> i wana see



Doitlive.tv iplday83 - Shooters - Live Streaming


----------



## SpArK

sensible batting going.. hope they dont try any bad shots now!!!


----------



## rizhussain44

HAHAHA
There was a nick to the wicket keeper from Butt before he hit the four but nobody did any appeal 
----

The commentators are saying the empire was about to raise up his finger but upon no appeal from any AUS player he ended up just fixing his hat on his head.


----------



## SpArK

32/0 after 5


----------



## mr42O

1. Butt was out ))
2. Good start
3. VERY BAD UMPRING


----------



## SpArK

Shane watson brought on.. need a big over now.


----------



## Jatt Boy

hehe get ready for some dubious umpiring descisions, Pak today is playing against 13 Australian players LOL. Reminds me of test match in Aus vs India. Tait bowled 3 bouncers in his 1st over, but only 1 wide given then Butt tried his level best to reach ball outside off stump, no wide given, Ian Chappel observed this too. Ian Gould was going to raise his finger even when nobody appealed, umpires usually take few microseconds to react but he was just too quick.


----------



## gowthamraj

great start by our neighbours. . Continue until kangaro tireds and loose

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

Go Pakistan go...


----------



## Imran Khan

Jatt Boy said:


> hehe get ready for some dubious umpiring descisions, Pak today is playing against 13 Australian players LOL. Reminds me of test match in Aus vs India.



ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh my god whites always like this


----------



## Hyde

Aamir Zia said:


> Who the fccuk will give me any good link
> 
> please ,,,
> 
> 4's are raining
> 
> i wana see



i wrote it couple of times this link is working great

http://extracover.net/


----------



## Peregrine

hi
Pakistani's don't run well


----------



## SpArK

gowthamraj said:


> great start by our neighbours. . Continue until kangaro tireds and loose



Kangaroose never get tired.. u have to hunt them down face to face attacking..


----------



## SpArK

spinner brought on... hit him out of the park....!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpArK

4rrrrrr for kamran again


----------



## Al-zakir

Aamir Zia said:


> Who the fccuk will give me any good link
> 
> please ,,,
> 
> 4's are raining
> 
> i wana see



Bhai it was my wish that Afaridi bhai would do but salman has done it. I can not be unhappy.......


----------



## Hyde

at least they are trying to play bravely - i don't mind if they lose playing like a Champion - rather than the ducks


----------



## SpArK

6rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Hyde

*First Six! of the match - Pakistan 53/0 after 6.5 overs*


----------



## rizhussain44

6 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SIX!!!!


----------



## Hyde

15 runs from the last over - hmmmm


----------



## SpArK

another 4rrrrrrrrrrr -salman of johnson


----------



## fawwaxs

Pakistan 55/0


----------



## Al-zakir

Either aussie made a blunder with decision to field or _Allah ko hum ne dua se razi kar dia hay....._....


----------



## Hyde

52 runs from last 5 overs - and that does not include 4 on the last ball


----------



## SpArK

Pakistan inn for a good healthy score here.. hope the parnership continues. ..


----------



## SpArK

run rate now above 8


----------



## WAQAS119

*MashaAllah............ Go Pakistan Go..*


----------



## Hyde

so literally we made 60 runs from last 6 overs - excluding first 2 overs where we made 3 runs only


----------



## rizhussain44

Very good going by Pak.. It seems like the plan is to have Kamran Akmal keep the most strike and do hitting.

--------------
AND A BIG SIX by KAMRAN

MASHALLAH!!!


----------



## SpArK

what a sixxx by akmal


----------



## gowthamraj

which order BOOM BOOM occour??


----------



## Hyde

Long - Looong - Looooong SIX!

What a shot

I am happy to see it hitting to Watson


----------



## WAQAS119

*sixxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*




---------- Post added at 09:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 PM ----------

Loggart was almost Killed.....................


----------



## Imran Khan

damn hit icc cheaf lolllllllllll


----------



## SpArK

another 4rrr by akmal


----------



## Hyde

. 2 1wd 2 1 1 1 | 1 2 4 . 6 2 | 4 1 . 2 . 1 | 6 2 1

Thats what i call a cricket

And another 4


----------



## SpArK

50 for akmal- well done.. brave innings.. hats off.


----------



## Hyde

another 4 !

Wow 18 runs to Watson

What a shame shame shame


----------



## Imran Khan

kamran s 50 god bless pakistan


----------



## fawwaxs

*MashaAllah............ Go Pakistan Go..*


----------



## rizhussain44

two more back to back fours by Akmal and that is his 50 from 32 balls!!

MashAllah!!!


----------



## gowthamraj

kamaran makes 50. . Going by this they will make 180. . I think


----------



## Peregrine

Congrats to Kamran


----------



## Hyde

Recent overs 1 2 4 . 6 2 | 4 1 . 2 . 1 | 6 2 1 1 4 4 | .

Thats how the champions play

I hope they carry on like that

And not self destruct once again


----------



## Areesh

Al-zakir said:


> Either aussie made a blunder with decision to field or _Allah ko hum ne dua se razi kar dia hay....._....



I think it's both ways zakir bhai.

Pakistan Zindabad.


----------



## SpArK

gone .. 1st wicket .. akmal leaves


----------



## Hyde

WHAT CATCH - WHAT A CATCH

What the hell


----------



## Introvert

Kamran played very good.


----------



## SpArK

umar akmal comes in...hopes he continues the form


----------



## Hyde

Akmal's clone on the crease now


----------



## Areesh

Kamran out... But I think he has done the damage. Opening start of 82.


----------



## Al-zakir

it's ok. He already done the damage to kangaroo.........


----------



## Introvert

Kamran and Umer Akmal are the same.

Just pretend Kamran never got out


----------



## gowthamraj

kamran akmal gone. .good catch by aussies


----------



## fawwaxs

Akmal OUT - 82/1 - 9.4 overs


----------



## Hyde

85/1 after half innings


----------



## SpArK

89/1 in 11 overs


----------



## SpArK

another wicket salman goes!!!


----------



## Hyde

its time to increase the run rate once again - 2 overs almost wasted

Time to play like before - Junior akmal should try to hit fours!


----------



## Peregrine

Butt gone, very poor shot


----------



## Hyde

Butt gone  Oh my god

Ya Allah maddad - we suck when it comes to batting


----------



## SpArK

afridi inn.. boom boom or BOOOOOM!!!


----------



## Areesh

Butt out.Sh*t yaar.


----------



## SpArK

what a boundary by UMAR 4rrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Hyde

we made 101 runs in 9 overs against SA or say 107 in 9.1 overs

Lets hope we can repeat the history today


----------



## gowthamraj

look like aussies came back strongly. . .


----------



## SpArK

warner is the official catcher for australia today ????


----------



## Al-zakir

It's ok. good job salman bhai..........Let the other take over now......


----------



## SpArK

97/2 after 12 overs


----------



## Hyde

Pakistan 97/2 and i hope we can post 180 runs at least - Aameen

that i was not expecting when the match started


----------



## SpArK

Nannes back now!!

---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 PM ----------

Aussies looks a bit tensed today..!!!LOL


----------



## Hyde

risky shot by Umar Akmal - 2 runs


----------



## ajpirzada

can someone give me the link


----------



## Al-zakir

What would be good score to beat aussie...........


----------



## SpArK

Umar akmal looks very odd today with that thick lip cream

---------- Post added at 09:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 PM ----------

105/2 in 13 overs


----------



## Hyde

7 more overs to go - I hope they can make at least 75 runs in next 7 overs - come on Pakistan team - we have wickets in hands - try it

---------- Post added at 05:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:57 PM ----------




Al-zakir said:


> What would be good score to beat aussie...........



180 is competitive.....................


----------



## SpArK

lucky 4rrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Hyde

ajpirzada said:


> can someone give me the link



try this - its great

Extracover.NET - Watch cricket live free

if not work then try this

Extracover.NET - Watch cricket live free

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine

shouldn't one of them try to hit if they want to win


----------



## SpArK

151 fastest ball today!!!!! huh???


----------



## SpArK

113/2 in 14 overs


----------



## SpArK

Afridi gone


----------



## Areesh

Afridi gone... He was looking for it.


----------



## Hyde

Stupid Afridi gone!

now hope we make 140 first


----------



## Al-zakir

Some six and four would be nice gift from afridi. How about It........

---------- Post added at 01:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 PM ----------

Never mind.......


----------



## Peregrine

Shane watson got knocked to the ground & he didn't like it


----------



## Hyde

i don't feel like watching anymore - They sent Khalid Latif - i don't find him interesting


----------



## SpArK

6rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ajpirzada

finally..............


----------



## Peregrine

Pakistani's are playing poorly n thats a six after long time


----------



## rizhussain44

The new guy hit a SIX!!!!!! A BIG ONE!! YES


----------



## SpArK

4rrr in last ball .. 132 in 16 overs


----------



## Hyde

Four more!

14 runs from last over

Pakistan 132/3 after 16 overs


----------



## SpArK

great brilliant 6rrrr by UMAR


----------



## ajpirzada

haha........ back in business. atleast for a while


----------



## Hyde

SIX!

Pakistan Go Pakistan Go - Crush Ausshies


----------



## SpArK

another 4 .. 6 and 4 in first 2 balls


----------



## Peregrine

Desi style shots by Umar


----------



## SpArK

Aussies under pressure for 1st time in the tournament


----------



## Al-zakir

Char aur che ki barsatyy..........


----------



## Evil Flare

I just Returned HOME


& WTF has PAKISTAN DONE ...



WOW


----------



## SpArK

20 balls left now...

---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 PM ----------

180 looks possible now

---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------

khalid goes now..good innings


----------



## Peregrine

stupid latif gone


----------



## Areesh

Khalid latif gone... He is unimpressive.


----------



## Hyde

Good for Pakistan once again

Enjoying match - forget chat for a while


----------



## Evil Flare

I Hope we reach 180 & hope rain not comes ....

YA ALLAH Hame yeh Match Jitwa de


----------



## Hyde

Latif Gone!

I am happy to see him going - i don't know why


----------



## Evil Flare

SIXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## SpArK

Razzaq in now..6rrrrr by Umar again...


----------



## Peregrine

180 seems difficult


----------



## gowthamraj

India should learn from Pakistan to ho play last five overs. .


----------



## SpArK

another 4rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr- byes this time...


----------



## Evil Flare

44444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## Al-zakir

It's better to get some six and four and then out. No time to waste overs..


----------



## SpArK

Umar hits another 6rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Evil Flare

PAKISTAN ZINDABAD




I Just Cant beleieve it

---------- Post added at 10:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 PM ----------

Sixxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Peregrine

chikka


----------



## ajpirzada

really great.... akmal brothers rock. 
170+ shouldnt be a problem now


----------



## Al-zakir

190+ Insh'Allah......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Evil Flare

Looks guys How we SHORT Balls ...

---------- Post added at 10:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 PM ----------

6,4,6,1,1,-



good Going PAKISTAN


----------



## SpArK

Umar on fire 6rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Evil Flare

WTF 


WTF




Another SIXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Peregrine

congrats to umar akmal


----------



## Evil Flare

24 of the Overs .....


I am shouting in HOME

& my Mother is angry


----------



## ajpirzada

ahahahah....... could it be any better?


----------



## Hyde

1 1 1 1lb 6 4 | 6 4 2 . 1 W | 6 4b 6 1 1 6

I Love you Umar Akmal

50 up for him

---------- Post added at 06:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 PM ----------

*24 runs from the last over*


----------



## ajpirzada

look at kamran akmal
lolz


----------



## rizhussain44

MASHALLAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AKMAL BROTHERS CHAH GAIIIII!!!!!!!


----------



## SpArK

6rrrrrrrrrr off hussey


----------



## Evil Flare

SIXXXXXXXXXXXXx XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## SpArK

200 possible now.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what a time to get in form ... Pakistan is doing good!!!!!!!!


----------



## Al-zakir

shabash akmal brothers.......shabash...


----------



## Evil Flare

I Just Can't believe it ............... 




PAKISTAN Can do this to Australia


Aussies in Extreme Pressure



Pakistan can do anything


----------



## SpArK

184/4 in 19


----------



## Evil Flare

15 of the over 


184 Runs


1 Over remaining ....


----------



## Peregrine

link please fast


----------



## Hyde

* 1 1 1 1lb 6 4 | 6 4 2 . 1 W | 6 4b 6 1 1 6 | 1 1 6 2wd 1 2 1wd

14.40 runs per over in last 5 overs 72 runs in last 5 overs*(before the last ball of 19th overs)


----------



## SpArK

Tait for last over.. blast him off the field..


----------



## Evil Flare

1 Run of the 1st BALL ..


----------



## DaRk WaVe

I am some where b/w this   &   &


----------



## Al-zakir

My prediction will come true insh'allah......


----------



## gowthamraj

umar akmal on FIREEEE


----------



## Evil Flare

1 Run of the second ball ...


Comon

we need 200


----------



## SpArK

good running and thinking .. sneaking a single...


----------



## Evil Flare

3 Run of the First 3 Balls ...


Comon

---------- Post added at 10:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 PM ----------

4 Run of the 4 balls ....


----------



## SpArK

bad over for pakistan so far ...

---------- Post added at 10:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 PM ----------

200 looks distant

---------- Post added at 10:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 PM ----------

out and wide ... huh??


----------



## Evil Flare

Run Out ..............

---------- Post added at 10:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 PM ----------

189 Runs ...

2 Balls Remaining .

Please atleast reach upto 195 ...


----------



## WAQAS119

ALLHAMDOLILLAH


----------



## Evil Flare

2 Run on 5th Ball


191/5


----------



## SpArK

last ball coming..

---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 PM ----------

191 in 20 overs.. good score.. the best yet..

---------- Post added at 10:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 PM ----------

just 7 runs in last over.. should have scored over 200 ... just to further scare the aussies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Flare

OUT of the Last BALL


Last Over Sucks 

only 6 Of the OVER ...



191/6 


Over ALL we Did Extremely great & unbelievable


----------



## WAQAS119

ALLAH-O-AKBAR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

191 lolzzz......... who of us could have thought that


----------



## fawwaxs

Pakistan 191/6 (19.6/20 ov)


----------



## shining eyes

*Pakistan totally outclass aussies in batting........*


----------



## WAQAS119

TARGET 192


----------



## Areesh

192 is a perfect target. It is up to bowlers to kick aussies out of this tournament.


----------



## DesiGuy

hahahah, pakistan cricket team is great!!! no doubt. 

this is only match so in this tournament where aussie are being tested. 

let's see how they respond. 



GO PAKISTAN.


----------



## WAQAS119

ajpirzada said:


> 191 lolzzz......... who of us could have thought that



ME,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gowthamraj

last over not good i expected 200


----------



## WAQAS119

DesiGuy said:


> hahahah, pakistan cricket team is great!!! no doubt.
> 
> this is only match so in this tournament where aussie are being tested.
> 
> let's see how they respond.
> 
> 
> 
> GO PAKISTAN.



So what you was saying few days before..............!!!


----------



## shining eyes

*STATS*
Stats preview: Australia clear favourites | Cricket Features | ICC World Twenty20 2010 | Cricinfo.com

*
UNPREDICTABLE*..........11 absolutely.............


----------



## Al-zakir

Pakistan 191/6 (20.0/20 ov)


Alhumdulillah........Aussie will lose Insh'allah......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Evil Flare

Now only PRAY That RAIN not Comes B/c D L Method sucks in T20 ..

PRAY ALL please


----------



## shining eyes

Performance of the year (in batting dep) by PAKISTAN and look at the stage semi finals...............


----------



## WAQAS119

Aamir Zia said:


> Now only PRAY That RAIN not Comes B/c D L Method sucks in T20 ..
> 
> PRAY ALL please



no dude............. D/L is now in our favour, with lots of runs but less wickets..


----------



## mr42O

What i can say about Pakistan bowling JUST AMAZING..... Now bowl well and feild well.

Australian body languge did not looked well.....

ALLAH KA LAAK LAAK SHUKRIYA. LAGTA HA JUMA KI DUWA KABOOL HO GAI.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy

WAQAS119 said:


> So what you was saying few days before..............!!!






galti kis se nahi hoti!!  


but amazing, the pakistan bat today. 


i would love to see how aus bat.


----------



## mr42O

LOOKS SUNNY ON GROUND. DOES LOOK LIKE WILL RAIN INSHALLA


----------



## Imran Khan

its big enugh yaaaaaaaaaar


----------



## DesiGuy

no rain please. 


it will mess up the entarnment.


----------



## rizhussain44

What a coincidence, this 191 is the same score that Australia made batting first in our previous encounter with them in the first phase of the T20 tournament!


----------



## Evil Flare

mr42O said:


> LOOKS SUNNY ON GROUND. DOES LOOK LIKE WILL RAIN INSHALLA





Doesnot look like or Does look like ??


Sunny Screen on TV is always dure to Good Cameras


----------



## gowthamraj

my request to Pakistan team, dont miss a single catch . . Otherwise aussies came back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

DesiGuy said:


> galti kis se nahi hoti!!
> 
> 
> but amazing, the pakistan bat today.
> 
> 
> i would love to see how aus bat.



I told you before that it will be terrible loss for Aussies..... do not expect heroics from them


----------



## DesiGuy

WAQAS119 said:


> I told you before that it will be terrible loss for Aussies..... do not expect heroics from them
> 
> 
> 
> but still, man everyone was saying aus will win. including some pak members.
> 
> 
> but you never know. aus still have to bat.
> 
> and i hope there is no rain otherwise it will mess things up.


----------



## ajpirzada

fielding is the key now. apparently spinners won be effective due to the rain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DaRk WaVe

*23 members and 13 guests*


----------



## Iron_Eagle_17

Hey guys anyone with a proper live streaming link.


----------



## Peregrine

Hi 
can any one kindly provide some good working links


----------



## WAQAS119

DesiGuy said:


> but you never know. aus still have to bat.
> 
> and i hope there is no rain otherwise it will mess things up.



Even if it rains now, it will be mess only for Aussies..


----------



## DesiGuy

Warner and Watson walk out. 


watch out for watson!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shining eyes

I HEARD TODAY that "no tv channel is talking about paks chances to win ENG have set up minds that its gonna be ENG vs AUS so no chance for pakistan"
WHO waz that lolxxxxxx
well i can bet 1000$
if you say someone who has not yet seen the match that pak has made 191 he would never believe that...........NEVER
infact i waz not expecting anyyything like that


----------



## Evil Flare

outtttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## ajpirzada

woh woh wohw owh


----------



## Hyde

OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Imran Khan

1 ouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuutttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Evil Flare

PAKISTAN Zindabad ........................................................................


----------



## DesiGuy

WAQAS119 said:


> DesiGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if it rains now, it will be mess only for Aussies..
> 
> 
> not talking about lost or win here. Just more talking about entarinment.
> 
> 
> if there is rain, it will end match quickly, and who knows tomaorww some ppl say, PAK won, because of rain.
> 
> that's why no rain.
Click to expand...


----------



## shining eyes

AJ TO DIL KHUSH KAR DIA PAKISTAN NE KASM SAY YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gowthamraj

1 WICKET GONE, I THINK LOT OF FIRE CRACKERS TO FIRED IN PAKISTAN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

1st gone... Yahooooo.


----------



## shining eyes

ITS TIME TO STAND UP FOR THE CHAMPIONSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
wohoooooooouuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## fawwaxs

Mohammad Aamer to Warner, OUT


----------



## DesiGuy

Warner is gone for a duck. They are dancing in the aisles. It was the full length delivery going away from Warner who cuts it straight to backward point. That boy Umar again! What a start for Pakistan.


----------



## Al-zakir

1/1 
Haaaaaahaaaaaaaaa oh man. sweat revenge........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AliFarooq

people on the streets, all over pak, watching crik on big screens


----------



## Evil Flare

4 by Watson !!!


----------



## DaRk WaVe

WTF is that, is that really the same Pakistani team


----------



## Evil Flare

Australia 7/1 (1.0/20 ov)

Required RR 9.73


----------



## Imran Khan

un ko gherat ki tablets send ki nation ne


----------



## Al-zakir

Must not give them run. Put them mountainous pressure on them aussie....


----------



## Iron_Eagle_17

yar koi link doo please


----------



## DesiGuy

DID ANYONE SAW THAT??????????????/


Few words exchanged between the batsman and the bowler!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Areesh

I can see final versus England on sunday.


----------



## Evil Flare

Six by Watson ... 


I am going out for some relaxation .....


----------



## Imran Khan

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 6 mar diya yaar


----------



## Awesome

Fulltime cheekhum pukaar session at my house. Aas paross, family everyone... Took a break, mera toh gala beth gaya hai.

I hope we win!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gowthamraj

watson give the pressure back to Pakistan


----------



## Imran Khan

Iron_Eagle_17 said:


> yar koi link doo please



Extracover.NET - Watch cricket live free

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy

that will surely put more pressure on aus batsman.


----------



## Al-zakir

Aameer going to screw up the fun. What is he up to.


----------



## Evil Flare

gowthamraj said:


> watson give the pressure back to Pakistan





Watson is Dangerous 


We need to Get Rid of him ...


Razzaq has no PACE now ... Afridi should not give him the next over ..


----------



## Hyde

good shots by Australia

Indeed they are the best - when it comes to chasing


----------



## Peregrine

Thanks You Imran Bhai! for the link


----------



## Evil Flare

another 4 

15 Run of the Over

Very BAD Over ..


----------



## DesiGuy

this was bad over by razaq

---------- Post added at 01:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:52 PM ----------

PUT afridi!!!!!!!!!!

for sure, he will take wicket.


----------



## Hyde

15 runs from Razzaq's over - Time to bring spinners after Aamir's next over


----------



## Peregrine

Poor bowling by Pakistani's


----------



## Evil Flare

Get rid of the Wastson Please .....


----------



## Imran Khan

we need wicket wicket


----------



## DesiGuy

AUS RR 11!!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS is NOT good.


----------



## SpArK

needs to get watson .. he is bit dangerous


----------



## yesboss

australia 2 down.


----------



## Evil Flare

Watson OUT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DesiGuy

Watson is dangerous.


----------



## SpArK

2 nd wicket for aamir


----------



## Hyde

WATSON GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Imran Khan

outtttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Al-zakir

what the hell just heppening here. Must be nighmaring.


----------



## Evil Flare

ZABARDAST 




Mashallah


Watson GONE


----------



## ajpirzada

great.... i went back to study but now im back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hembo

Watson gone!!!!!


----------



## yesboss

watson gone . aamir on fire


----------



## Peregrine

lol Amer is doing well


----------



## fawwaxs

Watson, OUT, 143.4 kph

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Zaki said:


> good shots by Australia
> 
> Indeed they are the best - when it comes to chasing



If they continue at this pace then........you know the rest....


----------



## indiarocks

really this pakistan squad rocks......they r really the strongest contender.......hats off to them


----------



## DesiGuy

WATSON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Out!!!!!! WTF. 


ENG vs Pakistan final!!!!!!!!!!!!!!yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Evil Flare

I LOVE MY PAKISTAN More than my Hone waali WIFE ....

I am serious


----------



## Al-zakir

Allahu Akbar.......


----------



## gowthamraj

GONE. . WATSON GONEEEE. .


----------



## Areesh

Aamir Zia said:


> I LOVE MY PAKISTAN More than my Hone waali WIFE ....
> 
> I am serious



Same here buddy. Sorry N***


----------



## Al-zakir

I take back what I said about Aameer bhai for now.........


----------



## farhan_9909

gr8 gr8 gr8..


PAk will WIn INSHALLAH


----------



## Peregrine

Razaqq stinks


----------



## arslan_treen

HAHAHA GOO TEAM PAK


----------



## yesboss

jumma prayers coming to effect.
England will be scared playing against pakistan, they dont want to lose again in the world cup final.


----------



## Hyde

Required Run rate about 10 once agan 

Thats what will piss aussies big time


----------



## arslan_treen

31-2 RAZAQ STARTING TO GET THE GRIP

---------- Post added at 07:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:01 PM ----------

DAMMM IT TKE MY WORDS BACK


----------



## DaRk WaVe

stop the damn runs


----------



## Peregrine

Rehman is in , lets see how he performs


----------



## DesiGuy

AUS will NOT give up so Easily. BUT in the end, they will HAVE to give up!


----------



## arslan_treen

HELLL YEAH WITH THEM U NEVER KNW ... THEY ARE GAME SNATCHERS


----------



## Peregrine

Pakistani's are giving a lot of spare runs, poor fielding


----------



## Hyde

Indeed its always fun to watch aussies playing - they are indeed the best - even though they lost the wickets


----------



## DesiGuy

66666666666666666666666666666666


----------



## Imran Khan

keeeeeeeeeeep it upppppppppppppppp


----------



## DesiGuy

AUS RR is Doing fine!!!!!!!!!!!!

need one more wicket before aus make 50.


----------



## arslan_treen

DAMM IT TO FAST RUN RATE !


----------



## rizhussain44

1 more over to go then the field restrictions will be removed!


----------



## Hyde

is it right time to start cursing Pakistan? so that they tighten the grip once again?


----------



## DesiGuy

44444444444444444444


----------



## DesiGuy

RR is going up!!!!!!!!!!!!!

what r pakistan bowlers doing??????????

---------- Post added at 02:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:09 PM ----------

PAK need AFRIDI!!!!!!!!!!!!! he will surely break partnship!!!!


----------



## Evil Flare

137 needed of 81 Balls


----------



## fawwaxs

7TH OVER , SHAHID AFRIDI COMING IN ..... 53-2


----------



## arslan_treen

HOPE so he usually gets us a break for now .. i would say aussiz have a upper hand


----------



## DesiGuy

WHY the HECK NOBODY is responding?????


ARE all of them are banned???????? including mods!!!


WOW!! I am safe!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peregrine

Afridi's in


----------



## Evil Flare

Aussies are Pretty good in Chasing ...

We need to Break the Partnership ....


----------



## Creder

no desi the match has just kinda taken the wrong turn for pakistan


----------



## arslan_treen

Pakistani fielding is sucking big time tdy  so not cool


----------



## fawwaxs

3 BALLS 3 SCORE .. SO ALL IS WELL


----------



## Creder

good over afridi..only 5 runs


----------



## Comet

Turning out to be a good match. I don't like one sided games.


----------



## Evil Flare

Out !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DesiGuy

AUS RR going down!!!! Good over by afridi. HE Needs to give one KISS to Aus batsman. 

that will help!!! lol.


----------



## SpArK

3rd wicket gone


----------



## arslan_treen

STAMPPDDDDDDDDDDDD !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Flare

Abdul Rehman Did it !!!


Stump Out ....


Haddin out


----------



## arslan_treen

Good going Akmal


----------



## Creder

goneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Evil Flare

Now Hussey Will Come 


he is the Players who is BESt & nick named " Mr Cricket "


----------



## Al-zakir

I believe assuie's ego has been broken.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gowthamraj

Not impressive fielding by Pakistan


----------



## Hyde

Required Run Rate (RRR) about 11


----------



## Evil Flare

OMG

LBW Shout ..

It was out yaaaaaaaaar


----------



## DesiGuy

aus needs to keep it's RR up!


----------



## Evil Flare

Out !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpArK

clarke is gone now


----------



## arslan_treen

hellllllllllllllll yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa afridiz revenge


----------



## Al-zakir

Jeety ga bhaio, tumara pakistan jeety ga. Insh'allah......


----------



## Evil Flare

Pakistan ZINDABAD !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DesiGuy

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Pakistan winning!!!!!!!


----------



## gowthamraj

Pakistan near VICTORY. . four gone . .


----------



## Evil Flare

Al-zakir said:


> Jeety ga bhaio, tumara pakistan jeety ga. Insh'allah......






Aap ka bhi PAKISTAN hai yaaar ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy

I KNEW Afridai will take wicket.


----------



## arslan_treen

Good job Akmal and afridi ..


----------



## Hyde

Gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peregrine

Hi
somehow i cant stop thinking that if Umar Gul was playing Aussies would be history by now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arslan_treen

2 more wickets before 100 and Pakistan is INNN da Hoouse baby

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy

The Pakistan captain knocks out his counterpart. Stumped! What a strike.


----------



## Evil Flare

kamran Akmal Doing Zabardast Wicket keeping .... 


Akmal Brothers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Imran Khan

apni to lag gai re

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

Required RR 11.72




Australia 63/4 (8.6/20 ov)
Australia require another 129 runs with 6 wickets and 11.0 overs remaining


----------



## arslan_treen

Stupid fielding !!


----------



## Evil Flare

Gerard Lawson "Pakistan have done Australia a favour by dismissing Clarke. Aus have their best chance of trying to make something of this game now!!!"


----------



## Evil Flare

Stump Out Missed .....


----------



## Al-zakir

Aamir Zia said:


> Aap ka bhi PAKISTAN hai yaaar ...



Theek hai....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine

Blondie's are getting nervous hehehehh


----------



## Al-zakir

Required RR 12.50...........


----------



## arslan_treen

damm it ... we dont need sixes


----------



## Hyde

125 runs needed from 60 balls before dot ball and the six on the last ball


----------



## Evil Flare

2 Sixes of the Two balls 


What Afridi is Doing ??? $HIT .........


----------



## arslan_treen

another


----------



## Al-zakir

Shahid Afridi to Clarke, OUT, 66.1 mph, *The Pakistan captain knocks out his counterpart. Stumped!*  What a strike. Clarke went down the track for the big hit but met thin air: Afridi hurled it quicker, dragged back the length, kept it flatter and Clarke tried to swipe it across the line but missed. Very good work from Kamran. The bails were off in a flash.

Aus 74/4 (10.3 ov, CL White 9*, DJ Hussey 4*, Shahid Afridi 1/13) | Live Scorecard | Cricinfo.com


----------



## Peregrine

Extremely poor bowling by Afridi


----------



## Evil Flare

Commentators are saying there's chance of RAIN ..

D/L Method might come in !!!!

What will happen then ?


----------



## arslan_treen

Pakistan losing its Grip on match ! again


----------



## Hyde

2 sixes from the last over

Australia need 110 runs in 54 balls and mind you thats achievable - however we are Favourites


----------



## Evil Flare

Poor Fielding by hafeez


----------



## Al-zakir

Afridi need not bowl no more......


----------



## Evil Flare

Another Six



We need wicket ........ WTF ?


----------



## arslan_treen

damm another 6


----------



## Peregrine

Poor bowling by Pakistani's.......... Boooooo Boooooooooooo


----------



## Hyde

another 6

You know Pakistan had 89/1 after 11 and Aussies 83 but now its 89 for aussies so we are equal in this position


----------



## Evil Flare

Current partnership 28 runs, 3.1 overs, RR: 8.84 (DJ Hussey 5, White 23)


----------



## Al-zakir

What the f......


----------



## indiarocks

pakistan rocks...should be the ultimate winner today.....


----------



## Evil Flare

Another SIX ....


WTF is Going ON ..


Aamir Should be Bring back to bowling ..


----------



## WAQAS119

no worry guys................


InshaAllah Pakistan will win T20 world cup 2010.


----------



## Creder

i think we are more on the losing side now

fk four sixes


----------



## Peregrine

Hafeez stinks


----------



## arslan_treen

2 more sixes !!!!


----------



## Hyde

| 1 . 6 6 1 1 | 1 6 1 1 1 6

Aussies are well back in the game :Angry:


----------



## SpArK

WTF is happening???


----------



## Evil Flare

Another Six ....


Aussies Come back to this Game ......


----------



## DesiGuy

AUS will never give up so easily!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arslan_treen

Spinners getting there *** handed over to them


----------



## DesiGuy

WTF cricinfo is soooooooooooooo slow. ****. 

what's the score??????????????


----------



## Evil Flare

out !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Creder

****'s hit the fan boys


----------



## SpArK

gone...wicket


----------



## arslan_treen

GOTCHAAAAAAAAA !!


----------



## Evil Flare

YA ALLAH tera karam hai .............................

At LAST !!!!!!!!


----------



## Peregrine

Pakistani Bowlers stink...... this catch was good


----------



## arslan_treen

MAN I LOVE 20 20


----------



## Hyde

Australians my favourite again - Pakistanis sucks


----------



## Evil Flare

Australia 105/5 (12.3/20 ov)
Australia require another 87 runs with 5 wickets and 45 balls remaining


----------



## Hyde

Thank god one more down


----------



## arslan_treen

CAMMON BOYS ONE MORE WICKET


----------



## DesiGuy

AUS trying VERY hard!! GOT to give credits to them.


----------



## Evil Flare

Still Danger man on the Crease 

Cameron White


We need to get Rid of him also .......


----------



## Al-zakir

Murhaba rehman bhai........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy

last batsman, after this only bowlers!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Flare

Australia 107/5 (13.0/20 ov)
Australia require another 85 runs with 5 wickets and 42 balls remaining


Required RR 12.14

---------- Post added at 11:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 PM ----------

Fcuk ...

3 Wides ....


----------



## gowthamraj

i hate this man. .cameron white. .


----------



## arslan_treen

man with this bowling and fielding God help us even if we get in Final (inshallah )


----------



## Evil Flare

80 of 39 Balls now ...

---------- Post added at 11:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 PM ----------

Oh Fcuk ..

Poor Fielding again ...


----------



## Al-zakir

Back at the driving seat..go pakistan.......go.......


----------



## Evil Flare

Stump Apeal ...

What will happen ?


----------



## arslan_treen

oh yesssss plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Evil Flare

I think he just made it to the Ground


----------



## arslan_treen

NOT OUT


----------



## Evil Flare

80 Runs of 36 Balls now ....


Can Aussies make it ?


----------



## Hyde

What an over by Saeed Ajmal - I salute you Sir


----------



## arslan_treen

cummon Rehman give us one more plzz we need it


----------



## Awesome

Aussies are very stubborn cricketers, this will still probably be a close one.


----------



## Evil Flare

Last over of Abdul Rehman ...

---------- Post added at 11:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------

Six by WHITE ...


We need its Wicket Yaaar


----------



## arslan_treen

dammm it another six we need him out !!!!


----------



## Hyde

We need Cameron White's wickets - He has become a cancer for us in this match


----------



## Peregrine

Very Poor Bowling by Pakistanis


----------



## Evil Flare

Look the Fcuker Ravi Shahstri 

Completely Siding with the Aussies ...


----------



## arslan_treen

apeal ... not out given ... damm it


----------



## DesiGuy

ball disappears !!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahha


----------



## arslan_treen

No ball !!!!!!!!!!!!!! screw Extras


----------



## Hyde

*After 15 overs we were 118/3 and Australia 122/5*


----------



## Evil Flare

70 runs of 30 balls ..


We need WICKET !!!


----------



## DesiGuy

aus need RR 14. 

current is 8. 


pakistan still has grip over match!


----------



## WAQAS119

White Killer......lol


----------



## Imran Khan

go go go pakistan do it you can


----------



## DesiGuy

no ball. 

fuc k. 

why extra runs????


----------



## arslan_treen

70 for 30 ... not hard for Aussiz


----------



## Al-zakir

take out whitty and we can call it done deal. some on plase do the trick.....


----------



## DesiGuy

Al-zakir said:


> take out whitty and we can call it done deal. some on plase do the trick.....






we nedd afridi. 


he is the man. for sure.


----------



## Evil Flare

Another Six ...



This Match going over to Death Overs .. 

---------- Post added at 11:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 PM ----------

Another Sixxx


----------



## Peregrine

afridi stinks........ Booooooo booooooooooooo


----------



## Hyde

Aussies are favourite once again - Start praying guyz


----------



## DesiGuy

two 

6666666666666666666666666666666666666666

---------- Post added at 02:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:46 PM ----------

WTF afridi is doing?????????????? he is one of best bowler.


----------



## Al-zakir

abbey yaar ye afridi ki kaya masla hai.....


----------



## arslan_treen

Not good Not good at all


----------



## Peregrine

Amir is in


----------



## Hyde

give 2 overs to Amir and 2 to Ajmal

and just pray - don't give any over to anybody else


----------



## DesiGuy

Michael Clarke was whistling in the dug out when Hussey hit that second six


----------



## arslan_treen

stupid idiots stop giving Extrazzzzzz


----------



## Evil Flare

Aussies are pretty much in this GAME !!


----------



## DesiGuy

looks like afridi and clarke don't like each other much!!!!!


----------



## Evil Flare

OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## arslan_treen

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Evil Flare

Cameron WHITE IS OUT


Thanks GOD


Hussey Remaining ....


----------



## Peregrine

white got washed away


----------



## Hyde

Gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! White Gone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SummerWine

Aussies never go down easy......man.....but atleast the game wasnt boring as we had yesterday


----------



## aboutimeee

OUTTTTTTTTTTT......


----------



## Evil Flare

micheal hussen also remaining ....


----------



## fawwaxs

Australia require another 53 runs with 4 wickets and 21 balls remaining


----------



## alibaz

White gone


----------



## Evil Flare

Australia 139/6 (16.3/20 ov)
Australia require another 53 runs with 4 wickets and 21 balls remaining


Required RR 15.14


----------



## U-571

is cameron kutte ne bohut tang ker rekha tha


----------



## Evil Flare

ShiTTTT


4 again


----------



## DesiGuy

I HAVE TO GO NOW. 


:CRY: :CRY:


----------



## Al-zakir

yes!!!!!!!aameer bhai ..........thank you


----------



## Peregrine

a team of Cripple kids can field better than Pakistani's.......Boooooooo Boooo


----------



## alibaz

48 from 18 balls


----------



## Evil Flare

48 Needed of 18 Balls ...


----------



## fawwaxs

Australia require another 49 runs with 4 wickets and 19 balls remaining


----------



## Hyde

48 runs required from the last 3 overs

This over is very important - remember SL made 32 or 33 runs on the last 2 overs against India


----------



## arslan_treen

too close for my comfort


----------



## Areesh

White gone and we are going to the final.


----------



## Evil Flare

OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Hyde

Gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Smith Gone


----------



## arslan_treen

ohhhhhhhhh gyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## alibaz

smith gone


----------



## Evil Flare

Hussey the Danger MAN Remaining ... if he's GONE 

We are in Final 1000000000000&#37;


----------



## Al-zakir

Required RR 16.00 rofl:


----------



## alibaz

Do it boys


----------



## Evil Flare

poooooooooooor Fielding

WTF MAN ...

---------- Post added at 11:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 PM ----------

SIXXX again ............

match is again so close ...


----------



## Al-zakir

aussie ka marne ki waqt bilkul qareeb hai........


----------



## fawwaxs

Australia require another 44 runs with 3 wickets and 16 balls remaining


----------



## Evil Flare

Hussey is Very Danger MAN ....

His wicket badly needed ..


----------



## SummerWine

Aussiess refusing to go down


----------



## Hyde

Australia is the most difficuilt team you will ever face............... they never give up

I love their spirit

6 more and they are very much in the game


----------



## Evil Flare

37 of 14

very much possible ..


----------



## Peregrine

Ajmal stinks Boooo booooo


----------



## gowthamraj

well Pakistans fielding. .


----------



## arslan_treen

oh boy oh boy thats tight


----------



## Evil Flare

34 of 12 Balls ... 


14 Of the over


----------



## alibaz

34 of 12 Balls


----------



## Evil Flare

now this over will decide the MATCH ......


----------



## fawwaxs

SO ITS 34 FROM 12 NOW .....


----------



## Hyde

34 runs required in 2 overs and the way Aussies are playing - its achievable


----------



## Evil Flare

4 of the 1st BALL

I think we'll loose the match


----------



## Al-zakir

I hope I am not wrong.......


----------



## Evil Flare

2 of the second balls 

he makes the crease


----------



## arslan_treen

plz be out plzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

---------- Post added at 08:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:01 PM ----------

not out


----------



## Luftwaffe

keep watching aussies will test us till the last ball..each ball counts we need 3-4 dot balls..


----------



## Evil Flare

28 of 10 Balls ....


----------



## *Awan*

Thats like champions.





He is from my tehsil.Gujar khan




 to Akmal brothers.


----------



## Evil Flare

2 Run of the 3rd Ball 


8 run so far .... in this over

---------- Post added at 12:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 AM ----------

2 Run again 

10 so ar with 2 balls remaining ..

---------- Post added at 12:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 AM ----------

2 Ru again ...

WTF


----------



## Hyde

Musallay Nikaal lo dosto - time to pray


----------



## Evil Flare

22 needed of 7 balls ..... WTF ...

---------- Post added at 12:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 AM ----------

WTF

Poor Fielding 

4 Run 

**** yaaar
18 Run needed of the last over ....


Aussies deserve this WIN ????? they Fight very Hard ...


----------



## alibaz

18 needed from six ball. keep fingres crossed


----------



## Al-zakir

Shittttt man. I am scared now. anything can happen.


----------



## Hyde

Aussies favourite 

Dua mango bas


----------



## Evil Flare

Ajmal will bowl the last over .....


----------



## Luftwaffe

4 dot balls lol or wkts or singles..


----------



## Peregrine

Ajmal is in


----------



## Evil Flare

1 Run of the 1st Ball 

17 of 5

---------- Post added at 12:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 AM ----------

Sixxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alibaz

six by hussy


----------



## SpArK

6rrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Evil Flare

11 run of 4 balls ..

Pakistan Lost the Game i think


----------



## Luftwaffe

I got a bad feelin..


----------



## Evil Flare

another sixxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Peregrine

Ajmal poor bowling .......


----------



## Evil Flare

Pakistan Lose the match


----------



## SpArK

5 frm 3 blls


----------



## alibaz

another one


----------



## Evil Flare

44444444444444444444444444


----------



## SpArK

4rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

---------- Post added at 12:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 AM ----------

OMG.. pakisthan has let it go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hyde

Aussies win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Seriously they deserved it


----------



## ajpirzada

aaa man.............. 
this time its the bowlers. lolzzz......

gud play though


----------



## alibaz

Well done Ausis they are in final


----------



## SpArK

1 from 2 balls


----------



## Luftwaffe

well played aussies..i think they'll win. Yep they won bad decision to donate over..

lol I vote for england..


----------



## Mirza Jatt

whats the score guys ?


----------



## SpArK

aus wins......................


----------



## alibaz

Great game they really deserved

Welldone green yellow is winner


----------



## Peregrine

Oh Man ........ Pakistan had no bowler........


----------



## SpArK

i can believe my eyes.. australia wins a sure bet of pakistan.. what a shame for the continent. first SL now PAK>.


----------



## AliFarooq

they deserved it


----------



## indiarocks

ooopppsssss aussies win....they r .......well played pakistan....never mind atleat u r the asian champions....very well played pak players


----------



## fawwaxs

Well played Aussies.


----------



## Al-zakir

Mother f...................hot damiit......what the f just happen.........


----------



## mr42O

thx afridi and bowlers to bowling short to hussey..... stupid bowlers ***


----------



## Hyde

*Just like another India vs Sri Lanka match - that was

Anyway - What matters to me the most is - Pakistan played with guts
*


----------



## HAWK73

Bad luck Pakistan.


----------



## Hulk

Aus won, they will win T20 this time. What a last over maza aa gaya bad luck Pakistan.


----------



## Areesh

Lanat hai yaar. Kia chutiyapa hai.


----------



## Patriot

Congrats to Australia! Well Deserved...OTOH, I am not sad at all.I had said it before match that Pakistan will lose.Our players are just after money not the pride.So we should have strong punishments.Unless they are punished they will loose loose and loose.These guys should be sent to some sort of bootcamps.


----------



## Imran Khan

ok now tention finish


----------



## Skies

Why PK lost?


----------



## Evil Flare

Poor Bowling for PAKISTAN

We have no fast bowler


----------



## WAQAS119




----------



## SpArK

alibaz said:


> Great game they really deserved
> 
> Welldone green yellow is winner



They dont deserve it.. it was poor bowling and worst fielding.. Pakistan deserved to win for the batting they did.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arslan_treen

who decides to give the last over to a crapy bowler ... who else but pakistan .. well here goes the dream ... well played aussi and well played pakistan batsman shame on bowlers and fielders


----------



## Peregrine

UmerGul, ShoaibAkhtar, Asif, SohailTanveer none were there no fast baowler, But still we gave a big headache to Aussies


----------



## Frankenstein

Thats embarising


----------



## Luftwaffe

win win match lost with poor decision in the end..


----------



## Patriot

Our players are players deserve to be whipped like the Swat girl who was whipped by Talibans.


----------



## Awesome

stuff happens, move on.


----------



## SMC

Ah ****. Should have really won. But good batting from Australia. All credit. Oh well, at least we seriously challenged Australia.


----------



## Imran Khan

they lose but not ad duck they fight thanks pakistan team


----------



## SpArK

Hussey is a legend.


----------



## HAWK73

Turning point for Australia was that last bal of 19th over Misbha-Ul-Haq`s bad feilding. He just couldn`t stop that four.


----------



## Frankenstein

bowlers ruined it all


----------



## Hyde

Well deserved match for Australia - Indeed they worked hard to win the game


----------



## Iron_Eagle_17

Well good luck to australia for sunday.
I do hope England win this one.


----------



## shining eyes

VILLIEN FOR PAK = AFRIDI from the start of the tournament.........
NOOTHING GOOD DONE BY HIM such a ...............(


----------



## Mirza Jatt

A spinner in the last over...when a set batsman like Hussey on the crease..

Pakistan batted superbly....it was bowling/pathetic fielding which lost the game for them..


----------



## Imran Khan

heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa comon man our team was well we play until last ball


----------



## Hyde

Like somebody said - Australians don't lose match - you have to defeat them

and i would say we didn't lose this match - Australians played better - they defeated us


----------



## Frankenstein

Pakistan did fight and i am happy, but in the end they just effin messed it all


----------



## fawwaxs

WE LOST TODAY WITH DIGNITY " AND AUSSIES WON TODAY BY LUCK ...WE PLAYED LIKE A TEAM .. WE WATCHED LIKE A TEAM ... PAKISTAN ROCKS!


----------



## shining eyes

Imran Khan said:


> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa comon man our team was well we play until last ball


IT WAZ CZ of AKMALS who else played well????


----------



## Patriot

Our Team fielding is very shitty.These people need to be treated like animals so they can come back on earth and become strong like Australian team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frankenstein

*Aussies were awesome, splendid job Hussy!!*


----------



## Marxist

Well deserved match for Australia...but dont forget Pakistan played very well.


----------



## *Awan*

i think this will be the end of misbah.
and wtf done by boom boomin the whole tournament.


----------



## Imran Khan

dil chota na kero yaar we are no-3


----------



## Hyde

*Today you could see how aussies have improved recently......................... Now they are the champions in this rare format also

Anyway - You bow what you reap - in reality Aussies deserved to win *


----------



## Patriot

fawwaxs said:


> WE LOST TODAY WITH DIGNITY " AND AUSSIES WON TODAY BY LUCK ...WE PLAYED LIKE A TEAM .. WE WATCHED LIKE A TEAM ... PAKISTAN ROCKS!


What dignity man?We could have won this match easily but no our fielders had to act like **** and lose this match.I call this shame and embarrasment not dignity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Patriot said:


> What dignity man?We could have won this match easily but no our fielders had to act like **** and lose this match.I call this shame and embarrasment not dignity.



It happens man...chill


----------



## Hyde

*From today - Australia is my favourite team after Pakistan

Just because they are the most Hard working team all over the world. I love their cricket*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shining eyes

today in the afternoon i waz saying oh pakistan? dont think they will win but they got a good score and i ..........was anyhow THEY DESERVED THIS..........they should not be so lucky everytime........OK BEST OF LUCK FOR ASIA CUP and WE ARE PROVED TO BE THE BEST T20 team in the continent.......DD 
*THATS A + POINT *


----------



## Frankenstein

I think instead, of abusing our team, we shud give credit to Australian tem, 30 runs from 10 balls is almost impossible under pressure


----------



## Choppers

*WINNING IS NOT EVERYTHING IT'S THE ONLY THING*

That's the Difference between Australia And Other Teams.

At the end nothing else matters ,it's a win that matters.


----------



## Hyde

*
My brother called me from Pakistan that my Dad is crying

He told me to console him but he didn't come on the phone*


----------



## aboutimeee

Go England Go


----------



## Imran Khan

waqas kidher hai us ko pesh kiya jay


----------



## HAWK73

disappointed said:


> Players you have to kick out bcz of their performance
> 
> Afridi
> Razzaq
> Hafeez
> Misbah



 Misbha-Ul-Haq


----------



## Frankenstein

*seriously man if I was Australian i wud be worshiping my team*


----------



## dave

what was that it's look like one man show


----------



## shining eyes

*AND 2day MY hate for aussies team is increases 100&#37; more .........*


----------



## HAWK73

Pakistani selctors should have chosen Mohammad Asif instaed of Hafeez.


----------



## HAWK73

Anyway, 

Pakistan bat very well.
But unfortunately poor bowling in the end!


----------



## Skies

PK misused all chances with poor fielding and bowling. 

Very very bad and frustrating side of Pk.

Only one fast bowler in whole PK???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Pk has lack of serious and experienced players.


----------



## Skeptic

Itna sannata kyun hai bhai??


----------



## shining eyes

Imran Khan said:


> waqas kidher hai us ko pesh kiya jay


 USKI BHI DURGAT banwani ha bhai......hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bc040400065

nonsense... i don't know what to do... mera dil ker raha ha dewar k sath sar mar don apna ya in sab players ku ulta latka don


----------



## Frankenstein

HAWK73 said:


> Misbha-Ul-Haq



Misbah wast even given a chance, he did well against Aussies in the previous match, Afridi captancy was sh*t, he shud know that *never give spinner the final over*


----------



## HAWK73

Only 2 fast bowler was in this match from Pakistan. Only 2.

Mohammad Aamir & Abdul Razzaq.


----------



## Taha Samad

but i don't understand why they kept bowling short to hussey?and ajmal didn't vary his pace kept bowling those loopy short deliveries.could have gone for a quicker one.


----------



## HAWK73

Frankenstein said:


> Misbah wast even given a chance, he did well against Aussies in the previous match, Afridi captancy was sh*t, he shud know that *never give spinner the final over*



You have 2 give final over to spinner.
While you playing with only 1 main fast bowler.


----------



## HAWK73

Yaaaaaaar,
Never thought that Ajmal will bowl very poor in his last over. 
There is should be Abdur Rehman instead of him.


----------



## Imran Khan

shining eyes said:


> USKI BHI DURGAT banwani ha bhai......hahaha



WAQAS jahaan bhi ho jaldi hazer ho us ki chitrol ka time ho chuka.mama hamy lara laga rakha tha apny pesh goyoon ka

jab se match hary hai waqas ghayeb ho chuka hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frankenstein

hitwallhitwall:


----------



## Kambojaric

Pakistan cricket team = ironic right now. When they play bad they somehow get through to the semis by winning just one game. However once they do play good they lose! Anyways i still think we should be proud of them considering what the team has been through in the past few months.


----------



## HAWK73

I support English team in FINAL.


----------



## dave

I think our asian player are too much over rated. Buy the way pakistan play good with bat only not with bowl(last over was discusting).


----------



## shining eyes

PAKISTAN = BEST T20 ASIAN TEAM
PAKISTAN = FOUGHT HARD and SCORED UNIMAGINEABLE score against this aussie ATTACK
PAKISTAN = 2 TIMES FINALIST AND ONCE SEMI FINALIST TEAM
PAKISTAN = still best T20 team in the world
THINK POSITIVE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAQAS119

Pakistan ZIndabad


----------



## Mirza Jatt

HAWK73 said:


> You have 2 give final over to spinner.
> While you playing with only 1 main fast bowler.



Giving the final over to a spinner when you have a set batsman like Hussey and when you know that they will 100% go for big shots..is indeed a foolish decision.


----------



## Skies

disappointed said:


> Go back to East Pakistan and wear ur dhoti u fish eater



What's wrong with you man???????

why abusing PDF by opening new unnecessary ID????


----------



## HAWK73

disappointed said:


> I think it still would have been the same, that team is ****, we need to nuke some bad players



Misbha, Hafeez, Afridi, time is over!


----------



## Jatt Boy

Australian's are Champions, mentally tough .

*Why was Pakistan rushing through overs ?* No team meeting, no advice from captain/senior players to bowlers in last 3 overs ? No planning, nothing. Afridi is not good captain, but unfortunately no one is more suited for this job in current Pak XI.


----------



## Al-zakir

Kill this damn thread. No more needed..........Please kill it.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

dave said:


> I think our asian player are too much over rated. Buy the way pakistan play good with bat only not with bowl(last over was discusting).



is it english??


----------



## shining eyes

disappointed said:


> Go back to East Pakistan and wear ur dhoti u fish eater


DONT Be so harsh try to control yourself man.........
*"ONE who can control his anger is stronger than one who beats the other one in the ring"*
NOT the same quotation but its about same as HADEETH i think


----------



## HAWK73

BENNY said:


> is it english??



Well, I can understand what he try to say.


----------



## Skies

disappointed said:


> Sorry dude  I am overheating by some Bengali comments on the net



LOL, I support PK team always but.................................?

All Bangladeshis are not anti-pk, mind it.


----------



## Imran Khan

WAQAS119 said:


> Pakistan ZIndabad



bhai tu zara ye avatar remove ker ker idher ana zara


----------



## HAWK73

I always thought that Pakistan is already won the semi-final.
But. . . . . . Ajmal Tera Bhi Kia Kehnaaaaaaaa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frankenstein

HAWK73 said:


> You have 2 give final over to spinner.
> While you playing with only 1 main fast bowler.



C'mon man, afridi shud have worked it out, final over shud never been given to spinners, i think same thing happened with India


----------



## WAQAS119




----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

It was the match of the tournament..Well played team Pakistan,It was just not our day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

what the hell ban this troll


----------



## Frankenstein

Imran Khan said:


> bhai tu zara ye avatar remove ker ker idher ana zara



 *Sare mamoo ko pakroo*


----------



## HAWK73

Frankenstein said:


> C'mon man, afridi shud have worked it out, final over shud never been given to spinners, i think same thing happened with India



I just answered to a member who maybe saying that why spinner got final over.


----------



## mr42O

Patriot said:


> Our Team fielding is very shitty.These people need to be treated like animals so they can come back on earth and become strong like Australian team.




plzzz which feilding are u talking about ? Look at grounds were youngster come from..


----------



## WAQAS119

Imran Khan said:


> bhai tu zara ye avatar remove ker ker idher ana zara



 changing.........


----------



## HAWK73

Is next T20 World Cup is in India as well as main 50 over World Cup?


----------



## SpArK

HAWK73 said:


> Well, I can understand what he try to say.



i two wnderstnd whet he sad. boot was kudding syeing the mesagey.


Just kidding buddy. Well I'm disappointed that i had supported Pakistan today.And seeing them amassing a healthy total made me sure that Aussies are in for a shock treatment. Couldn't believe that they have let it go at the last hurdle.


----------



## Imran Khan

WAQAS119 said:


> changing.........



mery bhai wo jo phly laga hoa tha geedar wala wohi laga lo


----------



## Skies

3rd party needed!

@ Al-Zakir Vhai

Tell him (disappointed) something. He got me wrong!


----------



## Frankenstein

HAWK73 said:


> I just answered to a member who maybe saying that why spinner got final over.



I noe, i was the member


----------



## SummerWine

the moment I saw Ijaz Butt sitting in the stands.....i was like wtf??? first it was jamshaid dasty, yes the one with fake degrees and now Butt....these are not hard working sincere to Pak people.....bad influence on our team

Lets not abuse the team folks......after all this is the same team which provided us the pelasure of watching them in the Semis.....

So many mistakes we made in the bowling and fielding .....

Whats done cant be undone.....

I hope this defeat doesnt ruin the future.....Asia cup coming up..


----------



## HAWK73

BENNY said:


> i two wnderstnd whet he sad. boot was kudding syeing the mesagey.
> 
> 
> Just kidding buddy. Well I'm disappointed that i had supported Pakistan today.And seeing them amassing a healthy total made me sure that Aussies are in for a shock treatment. Couldn't believe that they have let it go at the last hurdle.



It was the best match of the tournament Benny.
Fate ne sath nahi diya, koi baat nahi phir sahi.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

HAWK73 said:


> Is next T20 World Cup is in India as well as main 50 over World Cup?



dont knwo about T20 but 50 overs' is..


----------



## Frankenstein

Afsoos is bat ka ha ke Jeeta hoa match har gaye han


----------



## HAWK73

Frankenstein said:


> I noe, i was the member



Come on.
Its okay.
Hosakta hai ke iss bhane 3 ya 4 khildyon ki schotti ho jaye. (Ameen)


----------



## shining eyes

SAOG......................................HERE IS (disappointed in the picture lolxxx


----------



## HAWK73

Frankenstein said:


> Afsoos is bat ka ha ke Jeeta hoa match har gaye han



DIL KI BAAT KAHI.


----------



## Marxist

Pakistan reached till Semi with great luck by only winning two matches.....today they performed well but luck was not on their side


----------



## HAWK73

I, I, I, I, I just don`t like aussies.
I NEVER liked em ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Machoman

man! Chaloo next time...


----------



## HAWK73

Adolf Hitler said:


> Pakistan reached till Semi with great luck by only winning two matches.....today they performed well but luck was not on their side



Aap doston ki "Shoob Kamnaye" hoti toh shaeid . . . .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAWK73

disappointed said:


> I will eat cow meat now yummi yummi



What was that?


----------



## Jatt Boy

* 2007 - South Africa
* 2009 - England
* 2010 - West Indies
* 2012 - Sri Lanka
* 2014 - Bangladesh
* 2016 - New Zealand



HAWK73 said:


> Is next T20 World Cup is in India as well as main 50 over World Cup?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

I want to shoot a kangaroo.


This bloody sucks. 


they reached the semis which is good, but this is unacceptable. Our team just lacks a strong leadership. Kind of like this country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

HAWK73 said:


> It was the best match of the tournament Benny.
> Fate ne sath nahi diya, koi baat nahi phir sahi.



I agree with you. Lets just be satisfied that we watched the best match of the tournament and get on with it. 

Pakistan team has played many times better than India. There is no shame in this defeat. Pakistan played like champs , but it was just bad luck. 

As the saying goes it is for the peoples entertainment. Success and failures are part of it. cheers buddy.


----------



## Machoman

> @chopper:It is the chance of delicious cow piss u fking nigger indian, i piss on ur AIDS mom ur coutnry got highest AIDS rati u uneducated pieco of krishnashit i will eat cow meat now u sucker. Bhindia is a shithole of AIDS and vishnusuckers



Woow (@disappointed) please control your tongue man! what the heck dude. relax!!!!!


----------



## HAWK73

Jatt Boy said:


> * 2007 - South Africa
> * 2009 - England
> * 2010 - West Indies
> * 2012 - Sri Lanka
> * 2014 - Bangladesh
> * 2016 - New Zealand




Aap Ka Dhanewaad.


----------



## WAQAS119



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aboutimeee

disappointed said:


> I will eat cow meat now yummi yummi



some mod plz go through his posts


----------



## HAWK73

aboutimeee said:


> some mod plz go through his posts



aboutimeee, Hope that Indian Friends will ignore him. Thanks.


----------



## Choppers

disappointed said:


> @chopper:It is the chance of delicious cow piss u fking nigger indian, i piss on ur AIDS mom ur coutnry got highest AIDS rati u uneducated pieco of krishnashit i will eat cow meat now u sucker. Bhindia is a shithole of AIDS and vishnusuckers



 Man you Are Really Pissed off .Take it easy.


----------



## SpArK

HAWK73 said:


> aboutimeee, Hope that Indian Friends will ignore him. Thanks.



Its ok hawk.. we do know who talks sensible and who not in this wonderful forum. 

Lets discuss cricket only.


----------



## shining eyes

Girtay han shahsawar he medanay jang main,,
Woh tiffel kia geray jo ghutnoun k bul chalay......
its to PAKISTAN
OUR TEAM HAS FALLEN LIKE GREAT WARRIORS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

HAWK73 said:


> Aap doston ki "Shoob Kamnaye" hoti toh shaeid . . . .



well said Hawk...but if you just back and read..you will find I have supported Pakistan in all their matches along with many Indian members...and you will see how the Indian team was abused,though there were no Indo Pak match..anyways...see this message......



disappointed said:


> @chopper:It is the chance of delicious cow piss u fking nigger indian, i piss on ur AIDS mom ur coutnry got highest AIDS rati u uneducated pieco of krishnashit i will eat cow meat now u sucker. Bhindia is a shithole of AIDS and vishnusuckers



yar your Id is correct..*Dissapointed*....


----------



## HAWK73

Indian Jatt said:


> well said Hawk...but if you just back and read..you will find I have supported Pakistan in all their matches along with many Indian members...and you will see how the Indian team was abused,though there were no Indo Pak match..anyways...see this message......
> 
> 
> 
> yar your Id is correct..*Dissapointed*....



Thanks for the support!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Please dont mix things like cricket, music, arts etc with politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Choppers

disappointed said:


> Drop a Nuclear bomb on the shitty Pakistani team! If the media of India criticizes a decent team like India, we have to kill our players



Your team performed better than India.No need to get dissapointed.
Prepare well for the 2011 WC.


----------



## WAQAS119

he is also crying


----------



## Marxist

for 39 overs pakistan played like winners,so nothing to disappoint or blame in this match


----------



## brahmastra

I missed the match.where can I see highlights?


----------



## WAQAS119




----------



## bc040400065

yeh tu huta ha ... humari team hamesha jeeta match harti ha.... remember 2nd test match in australia... same happened again.. afridi failed again in captancy... n just cannot beleive what happened to Amir and ajmal in the last 2 overs.


----------



## HAWK73

Okay, dear Pakistani & Indian Friends,
Take Care & Sweet Dream.

Har Jeet Khel Ka Eik Hissa Hai,
Yeh Zarooro Bhi Tohi Ke, Har Waqat Jeet Hi Aap Ka Muqadar Bane.

Because we got only 1 "Sikandar" in this world. who NEVER lost!


----------



## Areesh

Chalo yaar bohat chai pana ho gaya. Fcuk this stupid WC.


----------



## HAWK73

Areesh said:


> Chalo yaar bohat chai pana ho gaya. Fcuk this stupid WC.


----------



## Choppers

WAQAS119 said:


> he is also crying




*YEH TO KHUSHI KE AASOON HAIN*


----------



## Hyde

brahmastra said:


> I missed the match.where can I see highlights?



wait for somebody to upload on youtube - you will love this match - me too going to watch highlights of Pakistan innings once again

Its a win of the game - not a country


----------



## Imran Khan

WAQAS119 said:


> he is also crying



mager mach ke ansoo


----------



## WAQAS119

Choppers said:


> *YEH TO KHUSHI KE AASOON HAIN*


----------



## WAQAS119

Imran Khan said:


> mager mach ke ansoo


----------



## brahmastra

I was doing night shift here in Australia and following score on ABC radio.it was sure win for Pak when radio guy said score at 15 over of Aus inning. and after some time he said Australia need one run from 2 balls and Hussey just hit six.

All of us at workplace were like. WTF!


----------



## SummerWine

watching cricket is a waste of time anyways..i have already lost so much due to this stupid game....and i keep on watching.....once i left my job to watch a world cup where we screwed up very bad,,,,


----------



## DesiGuy

OMG, PAKISTAN LOST. I JUST CAME BACK.

---------- Post added at 04:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 PM ----------

YEH KYA HUA AUR KAISA HUA????


----------



## Areesh

I don't know why but I hate this West Indies venue... Ghatiya jaga hai


----------



## brahmastra

Areesh said:


> I don't know why but I hate this West Indies venue... Ghatiya jaga hai



Who can be more agree with you than Indians.

Is baar bhi pite aur aakhiri 2007 world cup me bhi pite the.


----------



## DesiGuy

Areesh said:


> I don't know why but I hate this West Indies venue... Ghatiya jaga hai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT LOVE AUSIES, MAN.
> 
> 
> 
> THAT'S WHY THEY ARE NUMBER 1


----------



## Evil Flare

I took 30 Minute BATH .. Straight over to my Head ..

I came to my senses now !!! ..


I am very Happy for Pakistan that we came to this stage 
b/c we have only half of our Team ..

Our many players are absent ..
Our bowling attack was absent too ...

even with so much absence , we reached to this stage ...

so what steps we follow next ?

1) We need considerable Improvement in Fielding ...
2) Throw all OLD horses out of team ( Misbah , Razzaq , Hafeez etc ) & bring some new talents like Umar Akmal .. Razzaq was total failure in this tournament .
3) We need Fast & pacy bowling attack ...
4) We need to Support Shahid Khan Afridi , b/c no else in the team now can handle captaincy ... 



Inshallah We have a bright Future , we have a very young team ...



Match of the Tournament so Far , even better than future FINAL ...



Pakistan Zindabad


----------



## DesiGuy

OHH MAN, I STILL CAN'T BELIEVE HOW AUSSIES WON.


----------



## brahmastra

People who want to watch highlights,Go to following website after an hour.

Pakistan vs Australia Highlights T20 World Cup 2010 Semi Final

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy

Aamir Zia said:


> I took 30 Minute BATH .. Straight over to my Head ..
> 
> I came to my senses now !!! ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAN GOT TO GIVE LOVE TO AUSSIES!!!!!!!


----------



## Frankenstein

DesiGuy said:


> OMG, PAKISTAN LOST. I JUST CAME BACK.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 PM ----------
> 
> YEH KYA HUA AUR KAISA HUA????



Kuch na pocho, rape ho gya


----------



## brahmastra

Zaki said:


> wait for somebody to upload on youtube - you will love this match - me too going to watch highlights of Pakistan innings once again
> 
> Its a win of the game - not a country



Pakistan vs Australia Highlights T20 World Cup 2010 Semi Final

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frankenstein

Akmal Brothers hard work is wasted, Afridi shud realize he is not a good captain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## john9802

wow, quite shocking you know. pakistan had this game in their hands, they should have won. they set a really high score. this is all afridi's fault. he declared before the match that saeed (spinner) would be the last baller. that stupid cheating fool should not be our captain, i still hate him for chewing the ball, bastard lol. i am surprised at his dheetpana and bhagherti that he's showing his face again in public, he cannot redeem himself no matter what he does. 

anyway, putting that aside (for a few minutes only), australia performed extremely well, and a spinner for a last over, is our own fault. if it was a fast bowler like for example, shoaib akhtar or wasim akram, there's no way they would have scored 3 sixes and 1 four. maybe 1 or 2 fours, max one six, but not like this. and in only 5 balls, not even full over. would have got hit for 6 in the last ball too, making it 29 in 6 balls. 

it isn't the bowlers fault either, its the captains fault, he should analyze situations and decide then, and not before the match. afridi's clearly an idiot and should be kicked out. i am happy that pakistan performed well today and australia did well too. australia put a fast bowler in the last over for pakistan and got only 6-7 runs. while afridi's incompetence lost us 40 runs in 2 overs hence lost the game for Pakistan. 

Australia is Australia, they're professionals, haven't lost a game yet, we relied on luck and other team's failures, and we didn't deserve to be in the semi final either, won 2 games and got into semi final???? many other teams won 2 games yet didn't get into semi final. so guys, be happy for that extra chance we got that we shouldn't have really. 


people are pissed off lol, i took it like a game and have already lost hope for pakistan cricket team now (since 2003) so i was ready for that. but my dad and uncle are very shocked and angry lol. my uncle planned it all out already, was gonna order pay-per-view and watch the match, took a day off work, lol, feel sorry for him. the akmal brothers performed very well today, but afridi's one bad decision ruined all their efforts and millions of people's duas. 

lets look forward to the next WCs, init?


----------



## amoverlord

well after team indias pathetic performance........i thought atleast one south asian team will be in finals....was supporting srilanka.......they were owned by england yesterday n today really thought that pakistan will win......but it seems that our south asian teams dont deserve to be in the finals.......
p.s. afridi sucks at captaincy.....


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Pakistan played well with *ten players* in the tournament. 

Afridi you could have a specialist blower in place of Misbah-ul-Haq , why did you wasted a place and played with ten players.

Pakistan lost in the last two overs but showed that they are the only team who can give tough time to AUSSIES.

Final will be fun to watch.


----------



## DesiGuy

Frankenstein said:


> Kuch na pocho, rape ho gya











sorry, man but it's funny.


----------



## Usama86

Usama86 said:


> Last couple of decades we have surprised many teams by our unpredictability but Australia is not one of them. I dont know why but no matter how hard we try Aussies get the better of us. Champions trophy game which they won on the last ball, Pakistan's death bowling would have nailed any other team but not Australia. I think its a physcological advantage they hold against us for many years now. I would love to see Pakistan win here but the record we have against Aussies shows the other way round and the record Australians have in the death stages of a tournament.... they are tallormade for this stuff. they can kill their opponent in a matter of few overs, i hope we see somthing new here.



above is what i said before the match. I said it before and i will say it again this is Australianism, its like their birth right to beat us lol. John Arlott had written about it in 1948 at the end of a successful tour of England by Don Bradman's men. ""Australianism," wrote Arlott, "means single-minded determination to win - to win within the laws but, if necessary, to the last limit within them. It means where the 'impossible' is within the realm of what the human body can do, there are Australians who believe that they can do it - and who have succeeded often enough to make us wonder if anything is impossible to them. It means they have never lost a match - particularly a Test match - until the last run is scored or their last wicket down." Guys relax, we did well but made mistakes, we should analyse and learn. I didnot like it when Afridi said that we lost the game in the last over, because the Aussies were in it right from the start, Afridi himslef got hit for sixes cuz of bad bowling... Lets now wait for the Asia cup... we play India on 19 june will be fun.


----------



## SurvivoR

Well regarding the last two overs well yeah we gave it up at crunch time... but it was sloppy fielding from the start that made me worried. Last over well what to say... Ajmal has lost his touch and Amir was once again let down by fielders such as Misbah Uncle who couldn't stop that four. what the FVck has he contributed during this tournament?

It all comes down to the temperament... The Aussies have it the Pakistanis don't and that is why Aussies are the Champions of Cricket while Pakistanis are just another losing team who got lucky enough to enter the semis even!

After today's match I have no doubt Australia will lift the cup however I will be cheering for England


----------



## Xeric




----------



## Al-zakir

Skies said:


> 3rd party needed!
> 
> @ Al-Zakir Vhai
> 
> Tell him (disappointed) something. He got me wrong!



Sorry I wasn't around but just so you know.
I do not know his nationality however we have Bangladeshi that pray for Pakistan destruction so it expected that some Pakistani would hate us equally or more. _Hisab barar._

I would ignore both of them for now and think about the good heartened Pakistani brothers that still feel for us despite bloody history. Let brotherhood prevail insh'allah............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kashith

Usama86 said:


> above is what i said before the match. I said it before and i will say it again this is Australianism, its like their birth right to beat us lol. John Arlott had written about it in 1948 at the end of a successful tour of England by Don Bradman's men. ""Australianism," wrote Arlott, "means single-minded determination to win - to win within the laws but, if necessary, to the last limit within them. It means where the 'impossible' is within the realm of what the human body can do, there are Australians who believe that they can do it - and who have succeeded often enough to make us wonder if anything is impossible to them. It means they have never lost a match - particularly a Test match - until the last run is scored or their last wicket down." Guys relax, we did well but made mistakes, we should analyse and learn. I didnot like it when Afridi said that we lost the game in the last over, because the Aussies were in it right from the start, Afridi himslef got hit for sixes cuz of bad bowling... Lets now wait for the Asia cup... we play India on 19 june will be fun.



man seriously i thought Pak will win then suddenly in 18th over i saw that the aussies have a chance.you guys played great but will have to hand it to aussies...bloody hell...
yuvraj ke rehte india se ummeed to hai bhi nahi ...pak hi tha jo ki sahi lag rahi thi...but koi na ...hota hai...
waise indian players se to achche hi hai twade players....paise kama kar desh to nahi bechte...yuvi ko dekho arjun ranatunga ho gaya hai mera bas chale to sab ko utha kar andaman nicobar bhej doon ki ab karo party ....wahi raho khelo practice karo aur thoda discipline seekho


----------



## Hyde

Al-zakir said:


> Sorry I wasn't around but just so you know.
> I do not know his nationality however we have Bangladeshi that pray for Pakistan destruction so it expected that some Pakistani would hate us equally or more. _Hisab barar._
> 
> I would ignore both of them for now and think about the good heartened Pakistani brothers that still feel for us despite bloody history. Let brotherhood prevail isnh'allah............



I agree with you Zakir bhai - i am like you and for me Bengalis are my brothers just like my elder brother or my neighbour next door. Same is for the Muslim living in India - i don't care he hates me or whatever! i just know he is a Muslim and that is sufficient enough for me to take him give him equal rights just like my neighbour next door.

@ Non Muslims

don't worry yara/brothers i am a peace loving man - i just love everybody

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

*Wish you good luck England* ,Thanks for you help for Pakistan's reaching semis. 

AUSSIES have out class all the teams but all the Pakistanis, Indians , Sri lankans and Bangladeshis will be praying for your win.


----------



## Hyde

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> *Wish you good luck England* ,Thanks for you help for Pakistan's reaching semis.
> 
> AUSSIES have out class all the teams but all the Pakistanis, Indians , Sri lankans and Bangladeshis will be praying for your win.



Thanks England!

My Best wishes to England 

I would be equally happy for England if they win this tournament

But no aussies please = though they deserve too


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Totally shell shocked! I still believe pak won the match! we just had the match until dram queen afridi used a spinner at the end! He judged Abdul razzaq by his previous overs which was quite costly! In other words a fast bowler at the end razzaq would have done the job quite well! 

If pak would have won this match all the pak players would become over confident in future matches which would have resulted in poor pathetic performance!

same case with India. The IPL has given all their players so much attentions etc and now they think they are the best team in the world resulting in over confident and the result is in T-20 2010 cup. 

poooooooor poor poorr. very poor....


----------



## kashith

Growler said:


> Totally shell shocked! I still believe pak won the match! we just had the match until dram queen afridi used a spinner at the end! He judged Abdul razzaq by his previous overs which was quite costly! In other words a fast bowler at the end razzaq would have done the job quite well!
> 
> If pak would have won this match all the pak players would become over confident in future matches which would have resulted in poor pathetic performance!
> 
> same case with India. The IPL has given all their players so much attentions etc and now they think they are the best team in the world resulting in over confident and the result is in T-20 2010 cup.
> 
> poooooooor poor poorr. very poor....


 finally our thoughts match....it was a gamble afridi took.ajmal gave only 5 in the previous over so he got the ball,anyways you are bang on target about indian players.fat jerks.question is not about losing but the work ethic.tendalya still practices daily so does dravid i am sure so would akram in his prime but these bunch of prima donnas are arshenholes


----------



## xMustiiej70

I get the feeling that Turkey didn't wanted to have yellow and red cards..
having injuries and stuff..
and focus on their team carreer..
Turkey could be ranked much higher if they played in WK.
They have good chance of winning it.


----------



## Hyde

xMustiiej70 said:


> I get the feeling that Turkey didn't wanted to have yellow and red cards..
> having injuries and stuff..
> and focus on their team carreer..
> Turkey could be ranked much higher if they played in WK.
> They have good chance of winning it.



Excuse me,

What is it to do with T20 Cricket World Cup?


----------



## Frankenstein

xMustiiej70 said:


> I get the feeling that Turkey didn't wanted to have yellow and red cards..
> having injuries and stuff..
> and focus on their team carreer..
> Turkey could be ranked much higher if they played in WK.
> They have good chance of winning it.



lol, I noe about Turkish football teams, sorry to say they are totally undisciplined


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Good effort by Pakistan they really played terribly whole tournament and some how made it to finals , the format of the tournament has to change ... 

6 Team , 2 groups 

Play each other 2ice ... and then semi finals 1 game and final 3 game series ...

Winner of T20 world cup

Group 1 (Play each team 2 times)

Pakistan
West Indies 
Australia 
Bangladesh

Group 2 (Play each team 2 times)
South Africa 
India 
Srilanka 
England

Semi Finals 1 game 

Final 3 match series best of 3 winner takes it all

Get rid of stupid super 6 something or 8


----------



## U-571

i just cannot believe what happened in this game, it was suppose to be an easy win..


----------



## U-571

i was already jumping in happiness when i saw the mountain score of 191, and in the bowling when aamir struck with 0/1 i thought it was already over for australia. well bad luck i guess the ajmal spell cost us the final. now we will have to wait 2 years to revenge our unfortunate defeat


----------



## Comet

U-571 said:


> i was already jumping in happiness when i saw the mountain score of 191, and in the bowling when aamir struck with 0/1 i thought it was already over for australia. well bad luck i guess the ajmal spell cost us the final. now we will have to wait 2 years to revenge our *unfortunate *defeat



Oh Bhai we weren't suppose to be in the semi final in the first place. The team didn't play well in this world cup. Lets hope they play well in the next world cup


----------



## MastanKhan

Growler said:


> Totally shell shocked! I still believe pak won the match! we just had the match until dram queen afridi used a spinner at the end! He judged Abdul razzaq by his previous overs which was quite costly! In other words a fast bowler at the end razzaq would have done the job quite well!
> 
> If pak would have won this match all the pak players would become over confident in future matches which would have resulted in poor pathetic performance!
> 
> same case with India. The IPL has given all their players so much attentions etc and now they think they are the best team in the world resulting in over confident and the result is in T-20 2010 cup.
> 
> poooooooor poor poorr. very poor....




Hi G man,

You are absolutely correct. Razzak was the go to man because of his experience. Seems like there is a rift going on---Afridi has not used the bowling services of Razzak as they were supposed to in this tournamen. Remember if they Razzak was supposed to be considered for the captain's spot if Afridi was not selected.

Afridi sent a boy to do a man's job---and that boy failed miserably.

Australia knew that pak would send in the spinner in the last over---they were ready for it---pak should have done the un-predictable---sent it a pace bowler.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

chalo yaar ab jan chor do is thread ki 

or bhi gham hai dunya main is world cup ke siwa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rideto_live

A friend of mine told me aus will lose seven wickets and and will win by sixes in last over before the match started ..his bookie told him it seems and i could not belive when it happned just like he said


----------



## U-571

i couldnt believe my eyes, what i just saw in the last over or maybe the two overs before.

pakistan was winning by a large margin and here we go the turn around of the fate

it was the biggest drama i have ever seen


----------



## U-571

if just we had played aamir instead of ajmal in the last over we would be celebraing just now!!

i dont know why ajmal bowled badly in the last over, by this ajmal guy also cost us nearly our hopes to reach the semis.


----------



## karan.1970

Pakistan did an India this time around. It was a typical Indian style of snatching defeat from the jaws of victory


----------



## U-571

exactly, just what india did in srilanka match, i just hoped our rivals go to semis and bang bobbys


----------



## mehru

This match reminded me of Sydney test. When Pak lost to Aussies in Sydney, i vowed to myself that i will never watch cricket again. But i broke my promise yesterday. Now i am cursing myself because i wasted my time again. If i am not wrong then this is our 10th consecutive loss to Australia.
PS. I hate Aussies. I am cheering for England now.


----------



## U-571

mehru said:


> This match reminded me of Sydney test. When Pak lost to Aussies in Sydney, i vowed to myself that i will never watch cricket again. But i broke my promise yesterday. Now i am cursing myself because i wasted my time again. If i am not wrong then this is our 10th consecutive loss to Australia.
> PS. I hate Aussies. I am cheering for England now.



we dominated the game, that sh1t head afridi made us lose, he cannot do good captaincy, we need a cool headed player to be the captain. afridi is not suitable for pressure games.


----------



## mehru

U-571 said:


> we dominated the game, that sh1t head afridi made us lose, he cannot do good captaincy, we need a cool headed player to be the captain. afridi is not suitable for pressure games.



Yeah that was a blunder. Giving last over to Ajmal but that happens. We have to support Afridi. Unfortunately we have no other option. He is like you know "Andhoon mein kana raja".


----------



## Hyde

mehru said:


> Yeah that was a blunder. Giving last over to Ajmal but that happens. We have to support Afridi. Unfortunately we have no other option. He is like you know "Andhoon mein kana raja".



i wonder why peoples are thinking it was a blunder? Ajmal has been the most economical and highest wicket taker of Pakistan. You can say he was the best bowler of the tournament for Pakistan. The over is given to its best bowlers when in need and he was able to keep South Africans in check in the last match. Afridi gave him an over for a purpose.

Usually it is not easy to hit 3 sixes to spinner in an over and that too to Ajmal whose T20 economy rate is just 6.24 and i guess it was under 6 before this match.

Razzaq proved a bit costly in the beginning and i find no harm in giving over to the Best bowler from Pakistan side. Ajmal and Amir were two hot favourite bowlers and the pillars of our Bowling department

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

hindsight is 20-20. The result defines the validity of the decision. But unfortunately that result is not known at the time of taking the decision..


----------



## JonAsad

rideto_live said:


> A friend of mine told me aus will lose seven wickets and and will win by sixes in last over before the match started ..his bookie told him it seems and i could not belive when it happned just like he said



my friend told me that hussy will wear a yellow shirt, umer akmal will wear a green lipbalm, both sides will hit sixes, both sides will celebrate like hell after they win.. i guess he is a bookie too..

Yeah the match was fixed


----------



## rideto_live

jonasad said:


> my friend told me that hussy will wear a yellow shirt, umer akmal will wear a green lipbalm, both sides will hit sixes, both sides will celebrate like hell after they win.. i guess he is a bookie too..
> 
> Yeah the match was fixed



funny ! ..might be coincedence but too much of a coincedence as all along i was saying pakistan is going to win


----------



## AliFarooq




----------



## mehru

mehru said:


> This match reminded me of Sydney test. When Pak lost to Aussies in Sydney, i vowed to myself that i will never watch cricket again. But i broke my promise yesterday. Now i am cursing myself because i wasted my time again. If i am not wrong then *this is our 10th consecutive loss to Australia*.
> PS. I hate Aussies. I am cheering for England now.



Sorry this is our 12th consecutive loss to Australia.


----------



## brahmastra

Don't blame your player, it was hard luck.
your team have performed consistent in all three world cup.


----------



## Jatt Boy

LOL Pakistan and tough time to Aus ? No dude, Pak has performed well against South Africa in ICC events (due to Pak, SA knocked out many times), but pathetic against Aus & India. On the other side, its India which has performed best out of 8 test playing nations against Aus in last 10yrs, we have beaten them @ their home. We have players who are century (100) making machine against Australia - Laxman (9 100s against Aus), Sachin (20 100s against Aus). 

Pak batted really well ! bad luck, T20 is funny.



Gin ka Pakistan said:


> Pakistan showed that they are the only team who can give tough time to AUSSIES.


----------



## Rafael

A friend of mine sent me a text msg last night, here goes: 

Naara hai Pathan da
Hussey hai Haraam da 

P.S Just a little humour, no offence to anybody!


----------



## xMustiiej70

Zaki said:


> Excuse me,
> 
> What is it to do with T20 Cricket World Cup?



OOOOOH AHAHHAHA.
I though you guys was talking about world cup football 2010 in south africa.
ahhaha my bad.


----------



## Hasnain2009

xMustiiej70 said:


> OOOOOH AHAHHAHA.
> I though you guys was talking about world cup football 2010 in south africa.
> ahhaha my bad.



lol no prob

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F86 Saber

Hats off to the Aussies....... I have no regrets at all about this match as Pakistan outclassed the Aussies in every department and the only difference between the teams were that the Aussies believed they will win when they were loosing and the Pakistanis were not confident they'd win even when they were. I don't want to blame any of the players they played out of their skins, the only difference in the end was Michael Hussey. Well played Pakistan you were outstanding......


----------



## Hyde

xMustiiej70 said:


> OOOOOH AHAHHAHA.
> I though you guys was talking about world cup football 2010 in south africa.
> ahhaha my bad.



oh ok


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

One advise for England " if you are in control of the game, it's not over till the last ball , even Australia needs 36 run in the last over , still you have not won yet". Keep your grade up all the time.


----------



## DesiGuy

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> One advise for England " if you are in control of the game, it's not over till the last ball , even Australia needs 36 run in the last over , still you have not won yet". Keep your grade up all the time.





lol, good advice.


----------



## HAWK73

Good Luck England.


----------



## MastanKhan

Hi,

Ajmal did what he is capable of---and that is not much when it comes to last over against australia----only two men were capable of doing that job---to face Hussey in the final over---Razzak on Amer---and Razzak the most experienced should have been the go to man.

Ajmal could not hold his nerves together after the first six---he was just emotionally paralyzed.


----------



## mehru

self-delete


----------



## mehru

Have anyone watched this video?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*BEYOND THE BOUNDARY: A clinical performance*

 But at the same time one must not forget that Pakistan, known to cave in easily, fought well till the end and against the expectations of their countrymen. There is no shame in this kind of a defeat

By Muhammad Ali

In a nerve-wracking semi-final against Pakistan in the ICC World Twenty20 at Gros Islet on Friday, Australia, with their clinical performance, showed why they are the most professional and top team in the world. In the nail-biting and thrilling contest, Australia, as well as Pakistan, played some marvellous and dazzling cricket. The excitement stretched till the final overs. Australia owed their victory to Michael Hussey who played a memorable innings to steer his team to the final for the very first time in this shortest version of the game. Hussey&#8217;s striking in the final 12 balls was a master class in limited-overs batting. The target began as 34 from 12 and Hussey collected all 16 that came from the 19th over with deft placement and brilliant running. It was one of the finest chases, and beyond one&#8217;s comprehension, ever seen in modern cricket. Had Pakistan been chasing that kind of a target, the result would have been obvious for the unpredictable bunch. 

What must go through the mind of a cricketer when he produces a sublime innings, only to see the fruits of his labour turn to dust? The match was a tale of two precocious talents producing moments of brilliance, brothers Kamran Akmal and Umar Akmal struck half-centuries as Pakistan piled up an imposing total of 191 for 6, only to end up on the losing side. Kamran (50 with 6 boundaries and 2 sixes) and Salman Butt (32 with 4 boundaries) gave Pakistan an electrifying start. The duo&#8217;s partnership was a master class of technique and timing. Umar (56 with 2 fours and 4 sixes) gave glimpses of his vintage form as he produced a barrage of exquisite strokes on both sides of the wicket. Captain Michael Clarke&#8217;s decision to bowl after winning the toss looked to be a costly call. 

Chasing 192 to win, the Australians rarely seemed in the hunt and were down in the dumps at 105 for five in 12.3 overs with David Warner (0), Shane Watson (16), Brad Haddin (25), Clarke (17) and David Hussey (13) back into the hut. But the man of the moment Hussey hammered a 24-ball 60 to script a dramatic run-chase as Australia snatched a three-wicket victory over Shahid Afridi and his charges to set up a summit clash with England. 

Coming at number seven, very thoughtful Hussey added 53 runs off just 16 balls with Mitchell Johnson (5) and blasted 3 sixes and a four off spinner Saeed Ajmal in the last over as Australia romped home with one ball to spare. A lot of credit should also be given to Cameron White because the sixes (in all 5) that he hit, probably Australia would have had no chance of getting there in the end. 

Defending champions Pakistan never deserved to be in the semi-finals. It was the lady luck that smiled and they qualified for the last-four stage on a better run-rate. Throughout the tournament, their fielding was pathetic and captaincy even worse. Their below par performance, except against South Africa, was unforgivable. Pakistan were always well behind other teams when it came to fielding and running between wickets. Afridi failed to lead from the front and let Pakistan down. His decision of bringing in Ajmal in the last over of the semi-final and not any pacer was a criminal act. Had shrewd Shoaib Malik been the captain, the result would have been quite different. 

But the curse being faced by Pakistan cricket, since Ijaz Butt&#8217;s arrival at the PCB, has started showing its affects even on outcome of the matches. Pakistan were unable defend the formidable total as a wag by the Australian tail ensured to snatch victory from the jaws of defeat with an exhilarating finish. Australia, who whitewashed Pakistan in all formats of the game earlier this year in Australia, not only gave a good cricketing lesson to Afridi and his men but also put a deep scar on their minds. But at the same time one must not forget that Pakistan, known to cave in easily, fought well till the end and against the expectations of their countrymen. There is no shame in this kind of a defeat.


----------



## Evil Flare

10.20 Hello one and all, I'm thrilled to welcome you to Cricinfo's coverage of the World Twenty20 final. It's England v Australia in the world cup final and, for all the qualms over the shortest format, it rarely comes bigger than this.
I'm Sahil Dutta and I'll be joined by Liam Brickhill to bring all the ball-by-ball coverage, Andrew Miller will be scribing bulletins and Andrew McGlashan will be battling the heat and tension in Barbados to drop in with some wisdom of his own as the game unfolds.
There's aching anticipation here. Andy Flower has calmly taken the rabble of English limited-overs cricket and turned them into a powerful and inventive side bristling with confidence and hoping to break their duck that stretches back to 1975 in ICC events. Australia, under Michael Clarke, have finally decided to take Twenty20 seriously and have a side packed with testosterone and self belief that borders on delusional and are looking to complete the set having bagged the 50-over World Cup and Champions Trophy. Added to the mix is a Barbados pitch that recalls a heady time when wickets were prepared for spectators not CEOs and has had pace, carry and spin to favour all aspects of the game through this tournament.
Gnasher McGlashan already has his first scoop of the day - telling us "It's warm and sunny as the teams start their warm-ups."
The excitement is getting to me so if you fancy reading your own ramblings check out our Facebook page, but I desperately implore you, stick to chatting about cricket, it's why we're all here. If, for whatever hideous reason, you're forced to leave us, you can stay up to date with our Twitter wicket alerts.


----------



## Introvert

Aus vs England.

Any guesses?


----------



## Marxist

Australia 6/1 (1.0) watson gone


----------



## SpArK

8-2 .. good going England, we support you

---------- Post added at 08:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 PM ----------

Another one .. 8/3 now.. England is surely on high...


----------



## Marxist

Australia 8/3 (2.0) Warner ,BJ Haddin out.


----------



## xMustiiej70

does turkey have cricket team?


----------



## Evil Flare

OMG 

England on fire

3 Out Australia


----------



## Introvert

Has England won T20 before?


----------



## Evil Flare

xMustiiej70 said:


> does turkey have cricket team?



No They dont ...

We PAKISTANI really want to see Turkey Playing Cricket 

---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------




Baazi said:


> Has England won T20 before?





no 

Only India & Pakistan . Both won 1 ...


----------



## xMustiiej70

which country is ranked higher.
pakistan or india?


----------



## SpArK

xMustiiej70 said:


> does turkey have cricket team?



Nope.. its too complicated for you guys to understand the game.


----------



## xMustiiej70

BENNY said:


> Nope.. its too complicated for you guys to understand the game.



And its too easy for us to kill indians at oil wrestling or soccer.
or basketball.
or volleybal.
or at grand prix.


----------



## Evil Flare

I really really want to see ENGLAND win .. b/c poor chap didnot won anything for 2 decades .... 
they really deserve it ,,,, But Remember its Australia ... it can come back anytime b/c they had a Potential


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Go England Go ...

I Support ENG


----------



## SpArK

xMustiiej70 said:


> which country is ranked higher.
> pakistan or india?



India in tests ( 5 days) and 1 day internationals and in T20 Pakistan are kings.


----------



## Evil Flare

xMustiiej70 said:


> And its too easy for us to kill indians at oil wrestling or soccer.
> or basketball.
> or volleybal.



I have seen Oil Wrestling ... 
Its disgusting .. How can anyone allow to someone put someone's else hand under his Shorts & touching his internal sensitive parts ..


----------



## xMustiiej70

Aamir Zia said:


> I have seen Oil Wrestling ...
> Its disgusting .. How can anyone allow to someone put someone's else hand under his Shorts & touching his internal sensitive parts ..



The shorts are very tight.
You cant touch it.
and why would you do it.
its a traditional sport.


----------



## Evil Flare

BENNY said:


> India in tests ( 5 days) and 1 day internationals and in T20 Pakistan are kings.




Right now all of our Team is NEW ... nol old folks

remember we have good record against India ....

---------- Post added at 08:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 PM ----------




xMustiiej70 said:


> The shorts are very tight.
> You cant touch it.
> and why would you do it.
> its a traditional sport.





no man i have seen in National geographic .. 

They enter hands inside SHORTS .... to Grab man & put him down ..


----------



## Evil Flare

see this man ....


----------



## xMustiiej70

ooh yea..
to grab him..
whats wrong..
hes not touching the jingle bells.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

BACK to the GAME .....


22-3 in 4.3 Overs ...


----------



## Evil Flare

24/3 6.0 Overs 

Slow start by Aussies .. lets see what happen next


----------



## Marxist

24/3 (6.0)
good bowling by England


----------



## SpArK

> =Aamir Zia;860723]Right now all of our Team is NEW ... nol old folks
> 
> remember we have good record against India ....




Overall Pakistan has a good record against India. But from 2000 to the last ODi played in 2008

The records are different


In ODI's 

Total played- 24
India won- 13
Pakistan won-11

In Tests
Total Played -12
India won- 4
Pakistan won-3 
drawn-5


And our old folks are still serving great..

Sachin Tendulkar just recently scored a 200 in ODIs


----------



## Marxist

38/3 (8.0)


----------



## SpArK

xMustiiej70 said:


> And its too easy for us to kill indians at oil wrestling or soccer.
> or basketball.
> or volleybal.
> or at grand prix.



I agree with you on Basketball
Turkey rank-18
India rank -49

But volleyball is close
Turkey rank- 45
India rank-46


But we are strong in Tennis , Cricket, Hockey, tabletennis, Badminton, Kabaddi, Chess (world num:1),etc

Also we have a grandprix team with country's name and a driver of Indian nationality.


----------



## SpArK

xMustiiej70 said:


> And its too easy for us to kill indians at oil wrestling or soccer.
> or basketball.
> or volleybal.
> or at grand prix.



I agree with you on Basketball
Turkey rank-18
India rank -49

But volleyball is close
Turkey rank- 45
India rank-46


But we are strong in Tennis , Cricket, Hockey, tabletennis, Badminton, Kabaddi, Chess (world num:1),boxing etc

Also we have a grandprix team with country's name and a driver of Indian nationality.

Forgot about Football.. u guys are awsome in football


----------



## xMustiiej70

BENNY said:


> I agree with you on Basketball
> Turkey rank-18
> India rank -49
> 
> But volleyball is close
> Turkey rank- 45
> India rank-46
> 
> 
> But we are strong in Tennis , Cricket, Hockey, tabletennis, Badminton, Kabaddi, Chess (world num:1),etc
> 
> Also we have a grandprix team with country's name and a driver of Indian nationality.



Yea i know about the volleyba hehe
but the grandprix team... ofcourse india should have it..
a good driver between over 1billion population seems not a bad idea.


----------



## SpArK

45/4 now.. england not making a single mistake...

---------- Post added at 09:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 PM ----------




xMustiiej70 said:


> Yea i know about the volleyba hehe
> but the grandprix team... ofcourse india should have it..
> a good driver between over 1billion population seems not a bad idea.



we do have one. he finished 14th in monaco today.


----------



## Marxist

England surely deserves the cup,good play

clarke out.....


----------



## SpArK

Cameron white on fire now..


21 in one over ...


----------



## Evil Flare

Australia came back in the Game ... 

Good chance for Aussies to win the Match .

---------- Post added at 09:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 PM ----------

Catch Dropped by Broad


----------



## SpArK

92/4 in 15 overs


----------



## SpArK

superb catch 95/5 now.. white departs


----------



## Evil Flare

Fantastic Catch by broad 

WHITE Out


----------



## Marxist

98/5 (16.1) white gone


----------



## Evil Flare

114/5 17 Overs

3 remaining

will they pass 150 ?


----------



## T-Faz

I wish Englands win, that would be cool and much better than Haustralia winning something again.

Lets keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Mogambo

BENNY said:


> I agree with you on Basketball
> Turkey rank-18
> India rank -49
> 
> But volleyball is close
> Turkey rank- 45
> India rank-46
> 
> 
> But we are strong in Tennis , Cricket, Hockey, tabletennis, Badminton, Kabaddi, Chess (world num:1),etc
> 
> Also we have a grandprix team with country's name and a driver of Indian nationality.




why u forget Snooker, Billiards, Wrestling and Boxing we have world champions in it.


----------



## SpArK

Mogambo said:


> why u forget Snooker, Billiards, Wrestling and Boxing we have world champions in it.



I dont want him to faint seeing all.


----------



## SpArK

140 /5 in 19 overs .... last over coming now...


----------



## SpArK

david hussey departs


----------



## SpArK

excellent over so far,,,


----------



## SpArK

Australia finishes for 147/6


----------



## SpArK

Will it be enough... well you never know... Australians fighting spirit is well known..


----------



## Marxist

Australia finishes for 147/6...hopes England will win


----------



## Hyde

So Australia posted 147/6 after 20 overs

hmmm............. now its time for Peiterson and Morgen to respond

I don't any other English batsmen


----------



## SpArK

Well .. all agree that they are supporting England today... 

Any guess why is that?? is it because england played better allthrough or is it something else.. remember australia are also unbeaten till now.. all i can say is the best deserved teams met in final this time.


----------



## Tiger Awan

147 will be difficult.


----------



## The Patriot

xMustiiej70 said:


> does turkey have cricket team?



Turkey has recently made a up team which went to Greece to play group five of ICC. it was the first experiment. it won its only match against Estonia. They lost most of thier matches because they are not professional and they dont practice enough. 

unfortunately the team had only one Turk. The rest were Pakistanis, and two english players. there is domestic cricket in Ankara and tournament is held every year. almost 6 teams participate but they are all foreigners. Mostly Pakistani students. The rest are either Bangladeshi students or England embassy. 
Turks at the moment dont know the game. But the government has promised to introduce it but it would be hard to popularize it as everybody likes football.


----------



## SpArK

Good start by Aussies .. as expected!!!!


----------



## SpArK

This is BS .. waiting for 10 minutes for a problem of side screen????


----------



## fawwaxs

England 51/1 (7.4/20 ov)


----------



## fawwaxs

England require another 90 runs with 9 wickets and 11.4 overs remaining


----------



## Evil Flare

England wining the Match rite now ..


England Rox !!!


Need 80 of 66 Balls


----------



## fawwaxs

Watson to Kieswetter, FOUR


----------



## fawwaxs

England require another 77 runs with 9 wickets and 10.3 overs remaining

---------- Post added at 06:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 PM ----------

Current partnership 65 runs


----------



## Evil Flare

England Rocking !!! Playing Like Champions


----------



## SpArK

85/1 .. good going England.. they deserve it for sure!!!!


----------



## fawwaxs

England require another 65 runs with 9 wickets and 57 balls remaining


----------



## SpArK

89/1 after 11 overs..kewllllll


----------



## SpArK

59 from 54 .. very achievable.


----------



## Hyde

2 1wd 1 6 2 4 . | 1 1 4 1wd 6 1 1 | 4 6

England 114/1 after 12.2 overs

need 34 more runs in 46 balls


----------



## fawwaxs

England require another 30 runs with 8 wickets and 41 balls remaining


----------



## SpArK

29 from 40 balls. game over aussies.!!!


----------



## SpArK

Kieswitter leaves,, great innings


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Well Done England .. You played well all the matches.


----------



## fawwaxs

England require another 27 runs with 7 wickets and 35 balls remaining

---------- Post added at 06:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:28 PM ----------

england is on his way to winning the first world cup of history


----------



## Frankenstein

Good job england, u took our revenge second time in the tournament


----------



## fawwaxs

England require another 25 runs with 7 wickets and 30 balls remaining


----------



## Marxist

England require another 19 runs with 7 wickets and 28 balls remaining


----------



## SpArK

15 from 26.. england world T20 champions.


----------



## SpArK

What a six by collingwood .. just 5 needed now from 21


----------



## Marxist

5 runs with 21 balls remaining


----------



## SpArK

scores are levelled. wowww

---------- Post added at 11:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 PM ----------

England Wins T20 World CUP!!!!!!!!

Hats off


----------



## Frankenstein

victory

---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 PM ----------

wohoo!!, they did it, England rocks!!!!


----------



## Hyde

England 143/3 after 16.4 overs meaning ooops England 147/3 now after 16.5 overs meaning only 1 more required to become a world champion 

And england WINS!


----------



## SpArK

THE BEST TEAM HAS WON.. AMAZING CAPTAINCY BY COLLINGWOOD. 

Aussies thought they could get away with english.. 


I am happy they havent won it here.


----------



## Evil Flare

Congratulations to English Players ....

Their 1st Ever World Title .....


----------



## Marxist

England is world twenty 20 champions


----------



## Evil Flare

England beat Aussies Comprehensively


----------



## Frankenstein

First time in the history england have won any tournament


----------



## Patriot

Congrats to England.Well Deserved.Good to see Australia loose.


----------



## Tiger Awan

Good job guys.

Great live streaming. with comments and expert opinion.


----------



## fawwaxs

England 1st Ever World Title


----------



## Marxist

so with England victory this thread come to an end...


----------



## Choppers

firangi jeet gaye ,hum itne khush kyun ho rahe hain....


----------



## SpArK

Choppers said:


> firangi jeet gaye ,hum itne khush kyun ho rahe hain....



*Because we appreciate sportsmanship, not nationality or color of skin.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

Ausies cant beat the curse of whole Pakistani Awam ....!!!

Ahh finally at peace now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shining eyes

SAB KO MUBARAK HOOOOO HAMAIN HARANY WALY HAMARAY CRICKET DOST K HATHUN BURAy PITTAYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Hyde

Now after Asia Cup Pakistan will be travelling to England and play Australia first and then England - Its a long tour in England - I am gonnai enjoy a lot  Insha'Allah


----------



## fawwaxs

Craig Kieswetter gets the Man of the Match award: "I wouldn't say it was easy, but its nice to get runs in a final. KP took the pressure off, allowed me to play quite freely. A lot of work still needs to be done on my keeping, and I'll be putting in some hard yards in at Taunton."

Kevin Pietersen gets the Player of the Tournament award, with 248 runs in the competition. "A pretty interesting week for me, a little kid on Monday and this trophy today. This is for the whole team. Winning is a habit you create, and this team is hungry for success. What a great, great tournament, good for the boys. It's never easy playing Australia, but our bowlers did a great job this morning and 150 wasn't enough."


----------



## KS

H2O3C4Nitrogen said:


> Ausies cant beat the curse of whole *Pakistani* Awam ....!!!
> 
> Ahh finally at peace now.



replace the bolded part with subcontinental.......



I would have rather been happy if the cup had stayed in the subcontinent itself.


----------



## mehru

Well done England. You earned it. You deserved it.
Aussies lost finally .

Sub ko bohat bohat mubarak ho.


----------



## fawwaxs

great win for England, i am so happy for them .


----------



## fawwaxs



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## mehru

*PHOTO OF THE DAY*


----------



## shining eyes

achaaa hoya tu har gya ..............
HAMARI SARI AWAAM ESAY E thi jab pakistan hara tha..........
ABHI THORA DIL KO ARAAAM MILA HA


----------



## S.U.R.B.

I couldn't see the match ...*but well done England*.truly deserved.


Aussies  


*England crush Aus by 7 wickets, crowned world Twenty20 champs*

by _Joseph Hoover_

Bridgetown (Barbados), May 16 (PTI) Craig Krieswetter struck a sparkling 63 as England were crowned Twenty20 world champions after crushing Australia by seven wickets in the summit clash to win their maiden ICC tournament title here today.

Krieswetter made the much vaunted Australian bowling attack look like pedestrian with an explosive 49-ball innings which was studded with seven fours and two sixes as England chased down the target of 148 with three overs to spare in the grand finale at the Kensington Oval here.

He was given able support by Kevin Pietersen who made a valuable 31-ball 47 which had four boundaries and a six in it. The awesome pair brought the hitherto mighty Australians to their knees by stitching 111 runs from just 68 balls for the second wicket to set up the win for England.

Earlier, England produced a clinical bowling performance to restrict Australia to 147 for six, made possible mainly due to David Hussey's 54-ball 59, after Paul Collingwood inserted their Ashes rivals after winning the toss.

By beating Australia in the final today, England won their first ICC event title after finishing runners-up in three 50-over World Cups -- in 1979, 1987 and 1992 -- and Champions Trophy at home in 2004.

Australia, the reigning 50-over world champions, failed to win the only trophy that have eluded them after making to the final of the showpiece event of the slam-bang format in its third edition in the Caribbean.

England made a cautious start in their run chase scoring just three from the opening over bowled by Dirk Nannes but they lost opener Michael Lumb (2) in second over, holing out to David Hussey as the batsman failed to keep down a rising Shuan Tait delivery.

Nannes, Tait and Mitchell Johnson generated good pace with deliveries clocking above 150 kph on quite a few occasions but Kieswetter and Pietersen played safe by shunning big shots though at the same time scoring above the asking rate. The duo later treated the pace trio with disdain once they smell victory.

Teams
Australia: David Warner, Shane Watson, Michael Clarke (capt), David Hussey, Michael Hussey, Cameron White, Brad Haddin (wkt), Steven Smith, Mitchell Johnson, Shaun Tait, Dirk Nannes

England: Michael Lumb, Craig Kieswetter (wkt), Kevin Pietersen, Paul Collingwood (capt), Eoin Morgan, Luke Wright, Tim Bresnan, Michael Yardy, Graeme Swann, Stuart Broad, Ryan Sidebottom

Umpires: Aleem Dar (PAK) and Billy Doctrove (WIS)
TV umpire: Billy Bowden (NZL)
Match referee: Ranjan Madugalle (SRI)

http://www.hindustantimes.com/Engla...crowned-world-T20-champs/Article1-544524.aspx


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

England played positively and is the true champions of 20/20. So happy for England.


----------



## Super Falcon

im so much happppy that ausies lost and i never ever want to seeee them champs in T 20 and also dont want to seee them champs in odi for next 100 years i hope international teams fevour each other against ausies


----------



## DesiGuy

Super Falcon said:


> im so much happppy that ausies lost and i never ever want to seeee them champs in T 20 and also dont want to seee them champs in odi for next 100 years i hope international teams fevour each other against ausies








why so much hate for them even in the sport?


----------



## DesiGuy

Anyways, glad that England won for the first time. 

But Aussies played better than anyone else throughout the whole tournament.


----------



## dabong1

Well done england


----------



## U-571

aaj pakistan hota, in se mukabla tu kerta, saale kutte ki tarha haare hain aaj yeh, pakistan deserved to be the winner of this WC


----------



## ---RequieM

I think it's fair to say the best team won...


----------



## Frankenstein

Aaj Subah nashtay main jab pee thandi thandi lasi

-- yad aa gya khutay da putar Micheal Hassy


----------



## Al-zakir

Congratulation England for the championship and beat up Aussie for a change.....Thanks lot..

Zaki must not be unhappy...........


----------



## Chappal Chor

inhain to haarna hi tha 18 crore baddua lekar kaun jeet sakta hai.....

thank god sri lanka nahi thi unke sath to 1 billion baddua chal rahi thi. 

i love my subcontinent.


----------



## fawwaxs

http://www.cricinfo.com/db/PICTURES/CMS/117400/117407.jpg

---------- Post added at 05:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:44 AM ----------


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## FlyingEagle

Congrats to England


----------



## Areesh

Thanks Britain.


----------



## su-47

DesiGuy said:


> why so much hate for them even in the sport?



people don't like aus because they are an arrogant team who think they will always be champions. it was nice to see them get pulverised and denied the T20 trophy, especially by an English side who were considered underdogs before this tournament. 

Congrats to England for their first World title. they truly deserved it.


----------



## Wounded Healer

Received this sms yesterday, just thought i would share it with u.


*"ha
haha
hahaha
hahahaha
hahahahaha
hahahahahaha
hahahahahahaha
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
kuch nahi.........wese he "last over" yaad aa gaya."*.................


----------



## AstanoshKhan

*Hitler finds out Pakistan lost T20 Semifinal.*


----------



## sanasahil

Great work but un-fortunately our team is out of the world cup and England is the new t20 word champion... Its a part of game and they took this title because they deserve for this victory!


----------



## DesiGuy

su-47 said:


> people don't like aus because they are an arrogant team who think they will always be champions. it was nice to see them get pulverised and denied the T20 trophy, especially by an English side who were considered underdogs before this tournament.
> 
> Congrats to England for their first World title. they truly deserved it.





Ca'mon man. Let's be realistic. 

They are arrogant, because they HAVE won more cups than other team. 

You agree that their team was/is much stronger than any other cricket team? 

you better!


for me, i don't care if they are arrogant or not. But i love them, because of their performance.


----------



## bc040400065

*Ajmal still a match winner, says Akmal*

Staff Report

LAHORE: Pakistan wicketkeeper Kamran Akmal has defended off-spinner Saeed Ajmals reputation after Pakistans shock defeat against Australia in the ICC World Twenty20 semi-final in St Lucia on Friday last. Australia needed 18 off the final over, in which Michael Hussey bludgeoned Ajmal for three sixes and a four to hand his team a miraculous win. Ajmal was crestfallen after Pakistan conceded a game which was only theirs to lose, but Akmal said he was still a match-winner. Ajmal is a magnificent competitor, a great bowler and someone who remains a match-winner, Akmal told PakPassion.net. He has led Pakistan to many victories and Im sure in future he will help us to many more victories. 

*Pakistan were missing their death-overs specialist Umar Gul, who was injured before the tournament began, so Ajmal was handed the responsibility. *He bowled a tight final over in their previous game against South Africa, conceding five runs. Akmal praised Ajmals efforts in that game and added that things didnt go his way during the semis. Just look at his over against South Africa right at the end of the match in the Super Eights. He was very upset after the defeat against Australia and we all consoled him, but he cant be blamed for the defeat, Akmal said. It was an amazing innings from Hussey and one of those days where as a batsman things went for him. As a bowler, especially in T20s, any bowler can be hit around the park. I have seen many of the worlds finest bowlers take a hammering in the shortest version of the game. 

*Akmal said the whole team felt the pain of defeat, and that nobody could be singled out for their exit. *We were in control for so much of the match and to lose the match in that way was very difficult to stomach. We went into the tournament as a unit and we were defeated as a unit and take responsibility as a unit. There is absolutely no question of individuals being held responsible for the defeat. 

After a tumultuous and win-less tour of Australia, the PCB took drastic steps to punish those players it believed were responsible for the defeats. Mohammad Yousuf and Younis Khan were given indefinite life bans while other senior players like Akmal himself were fined. Waqar Younis and Ijaz Ahmed were given coaching roles and Akmal praised the support staff for improving the teams fortunes in the West Indies. If you look through our squad this time around, we were definitely not as strong as last year in England, Akmal said. We were missing some key players and whilst of course our aim was to win the tournament, I think we did very well to reach the semi-finals. Credit should especially be given to the coaches for their efforts. I have really enjoyed working with two former Pakistani greats in Waqar and Ijaz and look forward to working with them in future.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## bc040400065

*Reminder to England - Ashes tour of Australia is no pyjama game 

SHANE WARNE 
May 19, 2010*


Congrats England. Well played, big tick in the box - but when it comes to the first day of the Ashes in Brisbane, winning the World Twenty20 will count for nothing, unless MBEs are being handed out.

Every time Australia plays England there is talk about the Ashes. Has anyone gained an advantage?

England's mindset has changed. In the past, the English players thought that if they played at their best they might nick a win. Now they think: ''We can beat this lot.'' That feeling of being scared of playing Australia has gone.

England will take a small psychological advantage from the World Twenty20 final. Australia were just starting to build momentum and find some consistency in the aftermath of losing last year's Ashes. But the first time they came up against England in a final they lost.

That will send a message to Australia that they have to play well to beat England in any form of the game.

But the Ashes in Australia is different. It is the hardest series to win and England were embarrassed last time around as tourists. England's planning must be to go out there and beat them every time to keep the momentum going.

They have got the right tools to do that. England have a balanced side and in Graeme Swann they have a spinner who is the best in the world.

In Kevin Pietersen, England also have, not the best, but the most destructive batsman. The Indian Premier League and World T20 came at a good time for him.

He was struggling in the Test arena. When he gets into trouble he gets technical and reads too much into things. He is best when he plays on instinct and in T20 there is not much time to think. You just have to go out there and hit the ball.

It is great for England because all the other players seem to walk a bit taller when KP is playing well. Also, the opposition concentrate on getting KP out so much that it allows others to play with freedom.

That is an advantage for someone such as Paul Collingwood. I stand by what I have said about him. He should hand back his MBE. He didn't earn it. But he has improved.

He has also improved as a captain. Being a good captain takes time. It's about experience and respect.

What is tricky for England is that Collingwood hands that job back to Andrew Strauss. I have said Strauss didn't show respect for the game by missing a Test tour. If you are captain you stand and fight with your boys whether it is hard or easy, whether you are tired or fresh.

One of the reasons Australian cricket has been strong is because of the attitude of the players - ''I miss a game over my dead body''. Strauss is a big-match player, but if he starts missing out then the questions will start flying.


Reminder to England - Ashes tour of Australia is no pyjama game


----------

